# Post your 3DMARK11 Scores!



## teajayyy

I got a score of P4624 3DMarks


----------



## JMCB

I just got 8458
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/33847


----------



## CDMAN

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...11-scores.html


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CDMAN* 
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...11-scores.html

thats for top 30, this is for just in general


----------



## skatingrocker17

Laptop......P2110
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/28347;jsessi...Bn5czrXvyYBRTK


----------



## mastical

6011

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34909


----------



## rx7racer

Was expecting worse. P6163


----------



## OverSightX

P10515









X4018


----------



## mdbsat

I am just so bummed that SLI does not work. Shame on Nvidia.


----------



## Confessed

Is 3990 about right for my rig? 5850 @ 870/1175, CPU @ 3.45GHz(requires so much less voltage).


----------



## dual

Is 4270 low for me? http://3dmark.com/3dm11/39632


----------



## SprayN'Pray

My computer whines in disappointment.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36888


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Phenom II X4 965 C3 @ 3.9 GHz, HD 5850 with maxed CCC sliders.


----------



## Mygaffer

And three years later we'll come into this thread and go, "lol, look how low their scores are!"


----------



## Confessed

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ* 









Phenom II X4 965 C3 @ 3.9 GHz, HD 5850 with maxed CCC sliders.

Your CPU is quite higher than mine @ 3.45GHz and my GPU clocks aren't too much higher than yours...how is your score lower than mine? I got 3987 to be exact.


----------



## mekaw

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/43300
4082

gtx 460 hawk OC, 920core/ 2200 memory and 1840 shader
phenom II x4 955BE c3 3.9ghz


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/41052


----------



## dafour

Laptop P1098








i5 430m HD5650M(450/790>585/900)
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/43907

Desktop (sig) P3952
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/838


----------



## qqqqq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Confessed* 
Your CPU is quite higher than mine @ 3.45GHz and my GPU clocks aren't too much higher than yours...how is your score lower than mine? I got 3987 to be exact.


He's at 775mhz core and you at 870. IT's a huge difference. Your gpu rougly at stock 5870 level, speed-wise.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qqqqq* 
He's at 775mhz core and you at 870. IT's a huge difference. Your gpu rougly at stock 5870 level, speed-wise.

Could also have something to do with me using Catalyst 10.4 still. Hmmm... Not entirely sure.


----------



## Silent Assassin

Hi Everyone,just got my Advanced Edition







Super Nice Benchmark







Here is my result.Is it ok according to my rig ? Thank you all.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3518


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/40420/3dm11/24046

NOW I'm a little confused. Nearly identical setup, but that guy is scoring far more than I am. Going to try with newer drivers and see if things improve.

EDIT: Okay. Updated to Catalyst 10.10e from 10.4 and got almost identical results. Actually, I went from P3813 to P3806. Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## WIGILOCO

How to see the score? I got some error that connect failed. HELP!


----------



## SkillzKillz

P4094 Is my score with sig rig. (1x) HD 6850 enabled.


----------



## Silent Assassin

Hi Guys look at this please ? http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/31741/3dm11/3518
Is there sth to do wtih basic and advanced editon ? How could he get that score ? Any idea?


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
And three years later we'll come into this thread and go, "lol, look how low their scores are!"

+1 was going to say the same


----------



## dasisfranz

P6271 3DMarks


----------



## DeadlyVenom

P4311

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/35935


----------



## channelx99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dual* 
Is 4270 low for me? http://3dmark.com/3dm11/39632

Thats kind of a big mismatch pairing the powerful 5970 with a slow clocked processor like that. You dont even overclock it?

I get similar results to yours with 4216
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/38721


----------



## metal_gunjee

Barely crossed 4,000 on my run, and had to add a few more MHz over my 24/7 GPU overclock to get there honestly.
Compared to some other cards I've seen I guess this isn't too bad for a GTX460.








Now I want to upgrade. Argh!


----------



## jak3z

jak3z - i5 750 @ 4.25Ghz - HD5850 @ 1055/1230 1.5v - P5052
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/54683









Crossposting from the top30 thread, I don't I'll make it to the list ^_^


----------



## damric

Updated, I squeezed a wee bit more out of my HD 5750









*damric / HD 5750 @ 959 core 1350 memory / Phenom II 955 @ 4040MHZ / P2790*



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/34907


----------



## man from atlantis

GTX 460 @940/4600MHz
Q9650 @4.00GHz
Forceware 265.90

*X1470*










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/60828

#1 ORB LGA775 CPUs + Single GTX 460
http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeI...&chipsetId=619


----------



## mekaw

whats with the X scores?


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mekaw* 
whats with the X scores?

Extreme.


----------



## smartasien

Heres my score. P4995 without sli. I restored all nvidia 3d settings to default and set physx to auto and my score jumped like 1500. +the flickering lights went away.










can't wait till they fix sli.


----------



## bavarianblessed

P4698

I am running this over remote desktop from work. I'll try to do some tweaking when I get home.


----------



## navit

Not to bad I guess- 7322


----------



## gtsteviiee

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/70602 Lame, 3716. D:


----------



## Brenslick

I'm having the physics black loading screen, so i have to uncheck scan system info before running, meaning my scores don't go online.









4262 with:
i5 750 @ 3.8
2x2GB 1600
6850 1GB @ 1000/1150 1.2V


----------



## valvegamer

p4003 broke 4000 after overclocking









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/66358


----------



## Blueduck3285

P3956 with GTX 460 @ 900/1800 with 1055t @ 4.0Ghz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/76440


----------



## Pillz Here

Hopefully they fix the SLI issue soon.


----------



## Celeras

Hate how these scores are displayed. GPU score is the only one that matters, and its not even viewable in screenshots from the program.


----------



## esproductions

*1055T @ 3.6ghz + HD5850 @ 900mhz*

*3DMark Score*
P4062
*Graphics score*
4051
*Physics Score*
4425
*Combined Score*
3685

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/96732


----------



## shadowk

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/98224

how is it for my system ?
I7 930 @ 4GHZ
HD5770 @ Stock
Driver 10-11


----------



## trippinonprozac




----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Shigshwa

WOW. I never thought that I would see the day that my PC was knocked onto its knees!


----------



## Jonesey I7

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/100430 4717 for me.


----------



## Greg121986

On Performance setting I got P4899 with my Q9650 at 4.05Ghz and my 470 at 872/1744/1832, X1792.

Scored a P4981 at 900Mhz core.


----------



## SebesT

Hi all,

Here's mine:

Performance 1280x720

GC with OC : 
*P10246 
Graphics: 10857 
Physics: 9550*



GCs @ Stock : 607/1674MHz 
*P7729 
Graphics: 7723

Physics: 9460*



Cheers


----------



## Plagasx

No SLI support????


----------



## alancsalt

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/105088

Version: 1.0.0.0
12/10/10 10:10:53 AM
Id: 105088
Score:
P3839 3DMarks

Processor
Intel Core i7-950 Processor
Processor clock
4416 MHz
Physical / logical processors
1 / 8
# of cores
4
Graphics Card
Graphics Card
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
# of cards
1 (wrong, 2.)
SLI / CrossFire
Off (wrong, SLI)
Memory
1024 MB
Core clock
800 MHz
Memory clock
2000 MHz
Driver name
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460
Driver version
8.17.12.6099
Driver status
FM Approved
General
Operating system
64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7600)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R (VER 2.0)
Hard drive model
Memory
6144 MB
Module 1
2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz
Module 2
2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz
Module 3
2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz
Detailed scores
3DMark Score
P3839
Graphics score
3504


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Scored this with everything at stock, no OCing just yet.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/105280

Not too bad.

P7628


----------



## trippinonprozac

updated score


----------



## snelan

Heres Mine










While doing this, my PSU started temporarily clicking, it went away. Is that just the fan or something else?


----------



## Brenslick

Updated: Fastest Benchmark Clocks yet, maybe ill run it with the i5 @ 4.0....
[email protected]/1178 w/ 1.28V max temp: 74C









3DMark Score: P4408
Graphics Score: 4288
Physics Score: 5348
Combined Score: 4188
Graphicstest1: 20.09 fps
Graphicstest2: 20.88 fps
Graphicstest3: 26.45 fps
Graphicstest4: 12.65 fps
Physicstest: 16.98
Combined Test: 19.48

Unfortunately I was getting the physics freeze screen, so my scores can't be submitted


----------



## ussoldier_1984

Here are my scores first one is with my 955 stock 2nd one is my new 1090T stock
http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/109314/3dm11/108566


----------



## jonjryjo

Here is mine: 4492

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/118948


----------



## The_Punisher

3Dmark11 pretty much raped my gpu. I got 2943 with it overclocked to 970/1375


----------



## stephenmarr

mine


----------



## Electroneng

Here's mine: P8502

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/139590


----------



## Freakn

And Mine P4055

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/139498


----------



## Linixion

P7677

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/139335


----------



## aznofazns

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/142066

P4703









Settings: i7 970 @ 4.2GHz, HD6870 @ 1000/1180, 6GB DDR3 @ 1680 7-8-7-20

Must... have... another... 6870...


----------



## HSG502

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/144746

P4377

Clocks are:
Q8400 @ 3.322GHz
GTX 470 @ 750 c 1500 s 1700 m @ 1087mV


----------



## Strid3r

just got P8034
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/145890


----------



## damric




----------



## bobsmith123

meh 3572 marks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/150526;jsess...dRB0BALSkhcZCW


----------



## Madclock

My Score P3147. I Thought it would be higher.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/151937


----------



## Asmola

6803 with little overclock..


----------



## ussoldier_1984

New scores for me Just got a 3.8 stable clock with my 1090 19 multiplier 1.35v


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/154306

Jw is mine? Good or bad?


----------



## WIGILOCO

I had 4129 with my sig rig.. Your result should be more then!


----------



## charlesC8188

P6043
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/155281


----------



## ban916

Here is mine


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just tried a run with my day to day overclock and the result is 3883Marks tomorrow i will run at 4.2GHz and VGA 950/1900/2200 and see how much it improves.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/157505


----------



## Kindredice

*P4022* with the good ol'e [email protected], [email protected]/4400, gimp [email protected] i didnt tweak or wanted to push anything too far, i'm sure i could squizee some more with mem @1066 and optimizations.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/163738


----------



## alancsalt

*Not getting SLI before, but applied fix from http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/884394-3dmark-11-sli-possible-fix.html[/URL] * Much better. Will try afterburner next. *P6839 3DMarks* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/167819[/URL] Version: 1.0.0.0 12/13/10 9:48:44 PM Id: 167819 Score: P6839 3DMarks Share: Add to compare Name Name Cancel Description Description Cancel Processor Processor Intel Core i7-950 Processor Processor clock 4416 MHz Physical / logical processors 1 / 8 # of cores 4 Graphics Card Graphics Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 # of cards 2 SLI / CrossFire On Memory 1024 MB Core clock 800 MHz Memory clock 2000 MHz Driver name NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Driver version 8.17.12.6099 Driver status FM Approved General Operating system 64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7600) Motherboard Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R Hard drive model Memory 6144 MB Module 1 2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz Module 2 2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz Module 3 2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz Detailed scores 3DMark Score P6839 Graphics score 6886 Physics Score 9208 Combined Score 4762 GraphicsTest1 30.29 FPS GraphicsTest2 33.02 FPS GraphicsTest3 42.88 FPS GraphicsTest4 21.28 FPS PhysicsTest 29.23 FPS CombinedTest 22.15 FPS Settings Default settings used Yes Edition Basic Screen Width 1280 Screen Height 720 Msaa Sample Count 1 Texture Filtering Mode Trilinear Max Af Anisotropy 1 Tessellation Detail 5 Max Tessellation Factor 10 ShadowMapSize 5 Shadow Cascade Count 4 Surface Shadow Sample Count 16 Volumetric Illumination Quality 5 Ambient Occlusion Quality 5 Ambient Occlusion Step Count 4 Depth Of Field Quality 5 Enable Window Mode Off Enable Vertical Sync Off Enable Triple Buffering Off Enable Wireframe Off Color Saturation 100% *After Afterburner:878/1756/2098* Version: 1.0.0.0 12/13/10 10:48:42 PM Id: 168521 Score: *P7363 3DMarks* Share: Add to compare Name Name Cancel Description Description Cancel Processor Processor Intel Core i7-950 Processor Processor clock 4416 MHz Physical / logical processors 1 / 8 # of cores 4 Graphics Card Graphics Card NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 # of cards 2 SLI / CrossFire On Memory 1024 MB Core clock 878 MHz Memory clock 2098 MHz Driver name NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 Driver version 8.17.12.6099 Driver status FM Approved General Operating system 64-bit Windows 7 (6.1.7600) Motherboard Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. X58A-UD3R Hard drive model Memory 6144 MB Module 1 2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz Module 2 2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz Module 3 2048 MB Corsair 9 @ 667 MHz Detailed scores 3DMark Score P7363 Graphics score 7501 Physics Score 9208 Combined Score 5120 GraphicsTest1 32.88 FPS GraphicsTest2 36.03 FPS GraphicsTest3 46.64 FPS GraphicsTest4 23.24 FPS PhysicsTest 29.23 FPS CombinedTest 23.82 FPS Settings Default settings used Yes Edition Basic Screen Width 1280 Screen Height 720 Msaa Sample Count 1 Texture Filtering Mode Trilinear Max Af Anisotropy 1 Tessellation Detail 5 Max Tessellation Factor 10 ShadowMapSize 5 Shadow Cascade Count 4 Surface Shadow Sample Count 16 Volumetric Illumination Quality 5 Ambient Occlusion Quality 5 Ambient Occlusion Step Count 4 Depth Of Field Quality 5 Enable Window Mode Off Enable Vertical Sync Off Enable Triple Buffering Off Enable Wireframe Off Color Saturation 100%


----------



## ATSi

This is pretty damn demanding.

*3DMark Score*
P4465
*Graphics score*
4595
*Physics Score*
4275
*Combined Score*
3900


----------



## [CyGnus]

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/169818 P4190
1055T @ 4.2GHz
GTX460 @ 930/2100


----------



## newpc

sig rig P6803


----------



## 4.54billionyears

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/171351
i bench a little better with BASIC 3dmark 11/help/scan system info unticked. This is the catalyst 10.12 preview driver. On catalyst 10.11 i would be at P9k score with these same settings.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rx7racer*


Was expecting worse. P6163


Is everything stock? if so that is weird as i'm getting P5655 on my i7 920 w/ GTX 580 all stock... Anyone else around this score with same setup?


----------



## eva2000

might as well add my score to this thread as well

14,806









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/177436


----------



## shadowk

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/105789


----------



## YerMother

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/343369


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eva2000;11644425*
> might as well add my score to this thread as well
> 
> 14,806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/177436


Nice score!


----------



## Farmer Boe

I think we should be posting up if we are running performace or extreme mode because I am seeing both being posted and it can be annoying to try and compare scores.


----------



## sexybastard

P4754 3DMarks with my sig rig.

not bad... but gonna try to break 5000

P4922 3DMarks getting closer

P4995 3DMarks mother of god so close. my 5850 won't go much higher.

P4998 3DMarks now i think they are just trolling me

FINALLY ****ING DID IT WOOO WOOOOOOOO P5054 3DMarks... man that took a bit of tinkering. My 5850 memory doesn't like to go above 1210mhz and my core was maxing out around 1040 with 1.27v







.

Had to get my i7 to 4.4ghz and my 5850 at 1035/1205 to get above the big 5K.


----------



## sexybastard

BUMP FOR HITTING 5K woo wooo


----------



## doglife

PC Extreme In Thailand

Link 1 : http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1118852-%E0%B8%A5%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%87-3Dmark-11-%E0%B8%81%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%9A-580-GTX-4-way-SLI-%E0%B8%94%E0%B8%B9%E0%B8%84%E0%B8%A3%E0%B8%B1%E0%B8%9A

Link 2 : http://www.overclockzone.com/forums/showthread.php/1109672-980X-UD9-GTX580-X-4

And Here is mine :



not so bad for the ENGTX 465 2 ways SLI @ Default setting


----------



## eva2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teajayyy;11649547*
> Nice score!


Thanks

Finally, broke 15k 3dmark11 with HD5970 + 2x HD5870









3dmark11 = 15,049 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/189647

i7 980X @4.7ghz
[email protected]/1297 + 2xHD5870 @1030/1282
Asus P6T6 WS Revolution
HX1000 + OP1200

Powermate measured 785 watts from HX1000 psu, so ~340-350w from OP1200 = 1,135 watts for system


----------



## strezz

my humble sig rig


----------



## Defoler

Almost broke the 12K.
Cards still on air









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/192310


----------



## Schoat333

Just did my first run with Sli working. Not bad I guess.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/192499


----------



## FtW 420

Finally had a chance to play with 3dmark 11 a bit. Pretty buggy still, & discovered that results can't be saved & then uploaded later so no validation link.
1 x gtx 480 & i7 920, both on stock air.


----------



## [CyGnus]

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/199842 P4233

1055T @ 4.2GHz
GTX460 @ 950/1900/2000

More to come i just mounted my GTX460 Waterblock a few minutes ago still testing


----------



## Schoat333

Squeezed out a few more. I'm shooting for 9,000. I don't think if I can get my core to 900 without a modded bios tho.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/201736


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;11652740*
> P4754 3DMarks with my sig rig.
> 
> not bad... but gonna try to break 5000
> 
> P4922 3DMarks getting closer
> 
> P4995 3DMarks mother of god so close. my 5850 won't go much higher.
> 
> P4998 3DMarks now i think they are just trolling me
> 
> FINALLY ****ING DID IT WOOO WOOOOOOOO P5054 3DMarks... man that took a bit of tinkering. My 5850 memory doesn't like to go above 1210mhz and my core was maxing out around 1040 with 1.27v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Had to get my i7 to 4.4ghz and my 5850 at 1035/1205 to get above the big 5K.


Congrats! Now I wonder if I can hit 5k.. I'm a few hundred below so I'm not to confident if I can :/


----------



## [CyGnus]

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/202307 P4313

1055T @ 4.2GHz 1.53v

GTX460 @ 960/2200 1.112v


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teajayyy;11675110*
> Congrats! Now I wonder if I can hit 5k.. I'm a few hundred below so I'm not to confident if I can :/


5k is pretty difficult. I've only seen 4 people get their 5850 above it. highest ive seen is 5130.


----------



## RedWorm

I'm at work, so no validation but:

P45XX (can't remember last two digits)

It looks so bad while running I have to walk away 'til it's done.


----------



## Seanay00

I cant post a link to my score as yet due to using a cracked code for 3dmark11 but i managed to get P8134 with my cpu at 3.7ghz and my 6870's core clock O/C's to 950mhz. Shader clock is at stock value.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seanay00*


I cant post a link to my score as yet due to using a cracked code for 3dmark11 but i managed to get P8134 with my cpu at 3.7ghz and my 6870's core clock O/C's to 950mhz. Shader clock is at stock value.



Wow. FAIL.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's a run on a gtx580, only 200 points more than I got with a 480 at similar clocks


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00;11682411*
> I cant post a link to my score as yet due to using a cracked code for 3dmark11 but i managed to get P8134 with my cpu at 3.7ghz and my 6870's core clock O/C's to 950mhz. Shader clock is at stock value.


just use the free version and use the default settings (thats all you can use).. Thats what a bunch of people do rofl


----------



## Seanay00

Yea ill just do that lol. A friend gave me a copy with a code but ill probably just use t he free version so i can at least submit.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madclock;11621016*
> My Score P3147. I Thought it would be higher.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/151937


my score is P3276 with a athlon ii x4 630 and 6850,over clocked on both. Is your 460 over clocked?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/212879


----------



## Keyyy

p3723
getting a second 6850 soon


----------



## jbjmed

Well i dont think this is too bad. I just upgraded my sytem yesterday from a 720 unlocked to this i7. The 720 got me something like p3800. Now Im at P5209
















http://3dmark.com/3dm11/219553


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbjmed;11693277*
> Well i dont think this is too bad. I just upgraded my sytem yesterday from a 720 unlocked to this i7. The 720 got me something like p3800. Now Im at P5209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/219553


Nice, maybe a 950 will be my next upgrade :O


----------



## LethalRise750

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/244489

There's mine Lol


----------



## thanos999

this is my score
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/251629


----------



## hodgoes2001

3d Mark 11 score with Stock clocks all round!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/253588

P8424

Graphics score 10043

Physics Score 5897

Combined Score 5381

EDIT:

And now with the following 24/7 OC

CPU - 4Ghz Core with 3Ghz NB
GPU - 800/1600/1900

P9249 3DMarks!!!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/253938

Graphics score 10650

Physics Score 6891

Combined Score 6279


----------



## ohioviper

P5043 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/181627


----------



## Th0m0_202

soooo close to 4k!! damn cpu/mobo! needs a bit more tweaking!

Done with 1350 mhz core and 1200 mhz memory and 1.250v on the core









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/262197


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/264532 heres my new score.

Also what did the new patch do?

My last test I got around 8000Marks and now I got 8400Marks. So something must've happened....


----------



## flamin9_t00l

Here's my score with GPU's @ stock:










and with GPU's @ 900mhz core / 1300mhz mem:


----------



## sexybastard

Got a 5870 today.

Was able to hit P5239 3DMarks. Not bad at all for a single card.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant seem to break 7k but i could do it if it try some more but it means nothing really. P6989 3DMarks GTX 580 @ 900/2200 @ 1.1v, CPU @ 4.41Ghz


----------



## crunchie

P8008 marks with sig rig.


----------



## amstech

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/283687


----------



## koven

^ didnt you used to have 1090t?

anyway here's mine


----------



## Ruckol1

I got 


















On a 460 SE ! These things are OC'ing beasts, keeping right up there with 460 1GB's with the extra cuda cores. Even when theyre OC'd


----------



## mannyfc

Sig rig, lower score is without sli working, after that nvidiainspector fix and a slight oc (751 core and 2009 mem vs 700 core and 1848 mem) got the larger score.Cpu only at 4.0 ghz and mem only at 400 mhz, will overclock gpu's more and bring the cpu back up to 4.5 ghz and memory to 500 mhz and try again.
http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/301651/3dm11/290887


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;11599123*
> Heres Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While doing this, my PSU started temporarily clicking, it went away. Is that just the fan or something else?


New Score (because I overclocked)


----------



## ban916

Here is my latest score. Not bad for $230 worth of graphics cards eh.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brenslick

New Score @ 4 Ghz and 1040/1172










I still cant get my scores submitted because of the physics black screen


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

YAY broke 4k LOL... Nothing compared to everyone else, but not bad for single card + CPU on air

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/334808


----------



## WIGILOCO

P4051 Marks!

Not bad for all stock isn't it?









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/319125


----------



## Elis

Is everyone using the free version of 3d mark 11 ?


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

No i purchased it... there was an update for it the other day... kinda odd


----------



## FtW 420

Single 580 isn't quite good enough for the top 30, but not bad...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/355287


----------



## Shigshwa

Sittin' in the middle...


----------



## taystew

P3496
cpu @ 4000mhz
gtx 460 (768mb) @ 850mhz core

i have a feeling 2gb of ram is bottlenecking this. i just got 4gb of xms3 to add to it, but it was DOA.

another thing, during the 3dmark cpu tests my temps stayed under 39C whereas prime small FFTs bring me up to 48C rather quickly. anyone else observing similar results?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/392241


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

P6379
GTX 470 @ 1015/1050
i7 970 @ 4.6GHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/390570


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX570 @ 960Mhz
980x @ 4.5Ghz:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa... My Physics score was way lower...

Looks like I need to figure out why!

EDIT: Was yours in 64-bit or 32-bit? Mine was 32.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Mine was in 64 bit.

Maybe my uncore is @ 4000Mhz is to why my Physics is higher?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11973585*
> Whoa... My Physics score was way lower...
> 
> Looks like I need to figure out why!
> 
> EDIT: Was yours in 64-bit or 32-bit? Mine was 32.


He has a higher OC on the uncore, memory & uncore has some effect on the physics score as well...

Edit: need to get faster at typing...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Apparently 64-bit vs. 32-bit makes a large difference as well.

Code:



Code:


Core i7 920

                        HT on                               HT off
64 bit 3DMark 11     5873  18,65 fps                    5185  16,46 fps  
32 bit 3DMark 11     5398  17,14 fps                    4668  14,82 fps
64 vs 32 diff.       8,09 %                             9,97 %

Core i7 980 X

                        HT on                               HT off
64 bit 3DMark 11     8401  26,67 fps                  8249  26,19 fps  
32 bit 3DMark 11     7960  25,27 fps                  7615  24,17 fps
64 vs 32 diff.       5,25 %                           7,69 %


----------



## Deegan

is this low? it seemed kinda low to me at least


----------



## Clairvoyant129

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/404791


----------



## Farmer Boe

Here is my score P7318
965 C2 4.01ghz @ 1.5v
EAH5970 930/1200

Anyone else with a 965 proccessor on here?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/411966?pcmVa...pcm05Results=0


----------



## Jakester136

cpu only at 3.5 this run---Does this seem about right? anyway here is mine


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deegan;11974300*
> is this low? it seemed kinda low to me at least


Compare it to my 4050 with stock CPU and stock GPU. Not low. I run my CPU at 3,8GHz with 2,6GHz NB and got +100 points = 4150. Now stock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/261160 [GTX 580] [P6989] [900/2200]
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/362199 [HD 6970] [P5608] [950/1450]


----------



## kayawish24

if anyone has an explanation for that result









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/252163


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayawish24;12006409*
> if anyone has an explanation for that result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/252163


Well dunno what drivers you're running to be tagged not approved, but result says one card, so have you google searched for the 3dmark11 driver fix so it can see all three?
Quote:


> Download nvidia inspector. load up nvidia inspector... click on the small square tab, then in global settings, click on sli compatibility bits dx 10. change the zero values to
> 
> 0x080000F5
> 
> click apply, close inspector, load 3dmark 11 and you now running in SLi


may cause flicker, but much better result.


----------



## kayawish24

these are NOT my results ....


----------



## alancsalt

Did you read that possible solution Kayawish24?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

100% what I said in the other thread. Futuremark System Info is awful. It doesn't detect SLI all the time.


----------



## kayawish24

i use another SLi fix which have no flickering **


----------



## EwX

Still have some spare room for GTX470 overclocking.


----------



## alancsalt

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/420985

P6863 3DMarks for 2 x Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 SLI

And then with MSI Afterburner bumping it to 1087mV, Core 878MHz, Shader 1756MHz, Memory 2098, then:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/421044

P7353 3DMarks


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4.6Ghz 980x -- GTX570 @ 990Mhz core

I'm trying to push it to the limits on air


----------



## 4.54billionyears

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/430886;jsess...bQEjr2nwucUHnJ
the 3dmark11 score says "Processor clock 5801 MHz" but its really 4400 MHz.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

3dmark11 sli temporary fix makes flicker and flash during bench. i am really really really happy with sandy bridge overclock and performance.
P9368 3DMarks


----------



## alancsalt

3dMark11 SLi / TRi SLi Profile Enabler ** NO Flickering **

Gotta use 266.35 beta though.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

Here is mine:

6817


----------



## nickbaldwin86

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/324702

9110


----------



## Psykosis

"Cannot validate result, the following error occured: Your processor was not recognised."










Athlon II x3 450 unlocked to Phenom II x4 B50 @ stock


----------



## eR_L0k0!!




----------



## 4.54billionyears

hyperthreading disabled and enabled. hyperthreading oc not linx stable and temps skyrocket. sb 5ghz air is bs because of temps.


----------



## alancsalt

OMG! Looks like it needs the 360 Rasa kit....but then custom wc only knocked 10c off my ultra kaze/1" shroud/h50 cooling - that would still be 88 at that rate.


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## AdvanSuper

New score


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Nice, That OC seems to make a HUGE difference.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I just hit 10399 on a recent run, however my PSU cannot handle the load apparently. It just shut down during a Vantage run lol.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Time for a HX1200 haha... I want one


----------



## ikem

i really want to break 5000..... but i can settle for what i have


----------



## Elis

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/463797

Sooooooooo Close


----------



## Capwn

P is for panzies. 
X is where the real fun is..


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## ikem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elis*


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/463797

Sooooooooo Close


screen cap to show physx was not on?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*












turn physx off, rerun


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ikem*


screen cap to show physx was not on?

turn physx off, rerun


3DMark11 doesn't use PhysX, however it does physics calculations.


----------



## alancsalt

Driver 260.99

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/420985

P6863 3DMarks for 2 x Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 SLI at standard clocks

And then with MSI Afterburner bumping it to 1087mV, Core 878MHz, Shader 1756MHz, Memory 2098, resulted in:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/421044

P7353 3DMarks

Driver 266.35 using Geforce_SLI_Profile_Tool to import 3dMark11 Profile

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/434740

P6887 3DMarks for 2 x Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 SLI at standard clocks

And then with MSI Afterburner bumping it to 1087mV, Core 878MHz, Shader 1756MHz, Memory 2098, resulted in:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/434777

P7424 3DMarks

Of course, with 266.35 Beta also got the "Your result has the following problem(s) and will not be shown for example on leaderboards: Graphics driver is not approved"

New 266.58 WHQL - SLI recognised, but not drivers. (Been out 24 hours now...)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/466565

P6877 3DMarks for 2 x Palit Sonic Platinum GTX460 SLI at standard clocks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/466619

P7430 3DMarks with MSI Afterburner bumping it to 1087mV, Core 878MHz, Shader 1756MHz, Memory 2098

Still got "Your result has the following problem(s) and will not be shown for example on leaderboards: Graphics driver is not approved" even though it is an official WHQL release.


----------



## damric

Latest results:

3DMark 11 1/21/11 9:32:41 PM
*X1478*
AMD Phenom II X4 B50 @3.6GHZ
AMD Radeon HD 6850 @1030/1200

3DMark 11 1/21/11 9:15:09 PM
*P4254*
AMD Phenom II X4 B50 @3.6GHZ
AMD Radeon HD 6850 @1030/1200

3DMark 11 12/14/10 1:11:24 AM
*P2811*
AMD Phenom II X4 955 @4.0GHZ
ATI Radeon HD 5750 @960/1350

Interestingly, I pulled very far ahead of the GTX 460's on the Extreme setting with my 6850.


----------



## glowrocks

Here's the results for my recently built system: P3566 3DMarks

I think there's a problem somewhere, and near as I can tell, it's the graphics card itself.

I'm running a Sandy Bridges 2600, overclocked to ~4G and my numbers just seem way too low.

Full details: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/485360?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/485360%3Fkey%3D6x5wuc76R8SFJnPmVRMYmZAMkhAJwE

I *think* it's the card itself, but I would sure be grateful for any ideas on how to confirm that before returning the board, or, even better, finding the one stupid system setting that is causing this problem!


----------



## WIGILOCO

Absolutely normal. This 3DMark11 is based on GPU, not CPU that much.


----------



## Lee79

P4521 3DMarks for my sig rig
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/419752


----------



## glowrocks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*


Absolutely normal. This 3DMark11 is based on GPU, not CPU that much.


Thanks! I thought I had seen other 460s performing at a higher level, but since I don't have any specific links, that's not worth much.

If I find any higher performing 460s, I'll post the link and try to determine what's different.


----------



## Asmola

24/7 clocks


----------



## crunchie

Sig rig.


----------



## jackbrennan2008

This is the best score i could get on my system so far:

7394


----------



## AdvanSuper




----------



## Juliancahillane

Performance mode

7271

460s @ 900Mhz
i5 @ 3.99GHz

Gona download afterburner 2.0 beta 6 and push for a 1GHz on both cards then rebench


----------



## crunchie

Updated result.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/510326


----------



## robbo2

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/510618

I didn't realize there was an update


----------



## Shigshwa

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/525516

That ain't fair, all ya'll got 980x's or Multiple GPUs! Nevertheless, the 580 is a BEAST compared to my 470!


----------



## sendblink23

*P5109* - GPU 5220 - Physics 5229 - Combined 4280


----------



## roflolol

not applicable, because it always crashes on the bloody physics test


----------



## yang88she

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/526459

P7479

I'm sure if I OCed the CPU and OCed the gpus, I would get a higher score...oh well, =D


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yang88she*


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/526459

P7479

I'm sure if I OCed the CPU and OCed the gpus, I would get a higher score...oh well, =D


I would have thought that your 6970's would have killed my 6870's but you are about 1100 marks behind.
What drivers are you using?


----------



## Krusher33

P3892 3DMarks 11 Performance
Saphhire 6850 1Gb 945/1180
PhenomII B35 @ 2.9 ghz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/534984

Said driver is invalid though... it's the new release 11.1. :-/


----------



## alancsalt

Troubleshooting My 3dMark11 Results


----------



## Jasonn20

Still needs some refinement but not too bad I guess considering it is fairly new hardware for me...

][/URL]


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


I would have thought that your 6970's would have killed my 6870's but you are about 1100 marks behind.
What drivers are you using?


11.1's...I'm thinking it's my low CPU clock...well low by today's standards


----------



## crunchie

'11 is more gpu bound than anything else. Upping RAM frequency can raise your score a little too, but mostly it is what you can get out of the gpu's.


----------



## damric

My best yet









This is a Sapphire 6850 1050/1225 and Phenom IIx4 B50 3.6ghz


----------



## yang88she

guess I can try OCing my gpu's, just don't want to push them anymore than they already are w/ my resolution =X


----------



## papersleeves

P6438










2500k @ 5.0ghz
GTX 480 @ 900/1800/2150


----------



## EpicPie

*P4364*
i5-750 @ 4GHz
GTX 465 800/1600/1900


----------



## KingT

This is Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and GTX480 @ STOCK..

THE SCORE

CHEERS..


----------



## KingT

This is Q9550 @ 3.9GHz and OC'd GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz w/1075mV..

THE SCORE

CHEERS..


----------



## Confessed

Phenom II X4 @ 3.45GHz and GTX 470 @ 820/1640/1815

How's this score?


----------



## justadude

4624, but I had to turn off the system scan, so no official results.

470 - 750/1500


----------



## itcrashed

P11052
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/551570


----------



## Jasonn20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itcrashed*


P11052
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/551570


Nice score, your gpu's running stock..??


----------



## itcrashed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jasonn20*


Nice score, your gpu's running stock..??


Thanks!

i7-950 OC'd @ 4.2 with GPUs OC'd @ 900/1300 (CCC OC limit)

I'm sure I can stretch it further with Afterburner.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itcrashed*


Thanks!

i7-950 OC'd @ 4.2 with GPUs OC'd @ 900/1300 (CCC OC limit)

I'm sure I can stretch it further with Afterburner.


they can go higher but **** you have 3 of them after all so why?


----------



## itcrashed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


they can go higher but **** you have 3 of them after all so why?


...my sentiments exactly. I spent a bundle on the gpus and waterblocks. I don't want them to go *poof* haha


----------



## tholme4

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/558068;jsessionid=E94DAB5CAE436E2A5D5D0571CBBA780D?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F558068%3Fkey%3DUE7jKZCYJ5d2jatUM7NrqVCKcRpY5T

Does this seem low for my build?


----------



## sendblink23

erased......


----------



## papersleeves

new one P6494 :


----------



## M0E

P7918 950/1125
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/572360;jsess...&dm05Results=0

P8499 1000/1150
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/572396?pcmVa...&dm05Results=0


----------



## Epsi

P3987:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/225266

Today i swapped my CPU 1090T -> 1100T, weird thing is... Running 200MHz lower but the 3DMark score is higher.


----------



## djsi38t

p4333

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/583368;jsess...&dm05Results=0

800/1775

4.2/2100


----------



## LethalRise750

P6911
811 Core/1950 GTX 460 SLi
4.8GHz Core i7 2600K

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/584894


----------



## kimbahpnam

how'd i do?


----------



## captaincurt

i7 930 @ 4.0 , x2 460's @ 850/2000

P7143
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/412148

Single 460 @ 930/2000

P4318
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/385657


----------



## velocd

P12374:



Link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/601703


----------



## snelan

CPU at 4.5GHz
GPUs at stock










CPU at 4.5GHz
GPUs unlocked to 6970s at stock clocks










CPU at 4.5GHz
GPUs unlocked to 6970s at 880MHz each


----------



## sid0972




----------



## Bull

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/608777


----------



## Flesh_n_blood

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/608950;jsess...BQaZ2Qa3dHmu9N

It's a great score for a 570. 3dm11 reads it wrong. Clocks are 920/2085
p6384
gpu only loads at 60c with unlocked fan


----------



## stockleyrod

My humble budget system... Kind of impressed knowing how much it costs

CPU: 955 @ 3.8ghz
GPU: 6850 @ 970/1180

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/616683


----------



## We Gone

5243

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/622337


----------



## burmjohn

The best I could get was this overclocked to 5.0ghz
570 GTX card at 900/2050
3DMark 11 Score:
P6218
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/623455


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Installed a pair of EVGA 570 GTXs Superclocked Edition and got this score.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/625087

P9911

i7 950 @ 3.7Ghz
570s with their factory overclocks.


----------



## Black Edition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972;12311359*


your cpu is really holding you back


----------



## overclocker23578

P2374 @ stock, catalyst 11.1
View attachment 195165

off topic: has anyones screen gone to some weird aspect ratio (middle of screen with big black bars down the side) when POSTing or in 720p ect after updating to 11.1?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

P7173 6870crossfire 915/1050(stock) and phenom x6 at 3.9

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/628014?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F628014%3Fkey%3DTHpYyEfeLq4RdD8QCzK28veascPtta


----------



## overclocker23578

Just got P2564 @ 985/1303


----------



## TickleMeElmo

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/632801;jsessionid=D30426639ACD68C745F1F7EE5D6ABE32?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/632801%3Fkey%3Dr7Tebjr7J92myehr6PaVUdSYaVM062

P9602


----------



## Farih

is 3dmark 11 also affected by physx like in vantage ?

atm i am on P9783 with this rig, will post screens after i break that damn 10K score.


----------



## DrBrownfinger

P7017-trifire 5770's. one card doesn't oc as well as the other 2 so im being held back a little. this was with cat. 11.1
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/595112


----------



## mobeious




----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrBrownfinger;12358696*
> P7017-trifire 5770's. one card doesn't oc as well as the other 2 so im being held back a little. this was with cat. 11.1
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/595112


that is some good score for trifire
i think that beats 580 doesnt it?


----------



## Qcgold

Crossfire 6870 @ 1015 core, 1225 Mem
i7 930 @ 4ghz
P9183 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/634232


----------



## sgilmore62




----------



## Black Edition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih;12357890*
> is 3dmark 11 also affected by physx like in vantage ?
> 
> atm i am on P9783 with this rig, will post screens after i break that damn 10K score.


No it uses open source bullet physics if u click on the help tab in 3dmark11 u can see the logo http://www.bulletphysics.org/Bullet/phpBB3/


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Edition;12360676*
> No it uses open source bullet physics if u click on the help tab in 3dmark11 u can see the logo http://www.bulletphysics.org/Bullet/phpBB3/


thx +rep.. finally one awnsered after asking 3 times


----------



## StringerBell

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/647167


----------



## KingT

Q9550 @ 4.3GHz & GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz..

P6003

CHEERS..


----------



## kbk_75

E: 16046
p: 11624
x: 4054


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbk_75;12393929*
> E: 16046
> p: 11624
> x: 4054


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## kbk_75

Here you go!









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/652994
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/653024
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/653066


----------



## DrBrownfinger

p7023-trifire 5770's. catalyst 11.2 didn't help any. i was able to squeeze 5mhz more out of the cards core. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/656707 .


----------



## Hans2k

HD6950 1055/1560
[email protected]

P5986
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/642680


----------



## Liighthead

got 1167 on a 9400gt









stock clocks got 768







dont have a img on me


----------



## [CyGnus]

Liighthead that's funny cause that card does not have DX11, how did you run the benchmark?


----------



## Epsi

Was just trying a second GTX 460.

700/1800:
P5655 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/661227

780/1800:
P6054 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/661322

810/1950:
P6262 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/661550

Weird thing is i get, Processor is not recognized.

Maybe because im running SLI with the slihack.


----------



## RushMore1205

is it really true that SLi is not supported by this?


----------



## answ3r

P8576
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/639709
Cards are at 1000/1100.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12405350*
> Liighthead that's funny cause that card does not have DX11, how did you run the benchmark?


----------



## jamesschmidt82

does this seem right or really low for my setup?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/662738


----------



## ilam3d

That was with my 2600 @ 4.8 and the GTX 470s @ 750 MHz


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82*
> does this seem right or really low for my setup?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/662738


Probably not that many ppl who have done an xtreme run. Post up a 'P' run instead.


----------



## papersleeves

P11326


----------



## jamesschmidt82

Finnaly got my OC stable and Clocked my card a bit and ran performance instead of extreme.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/665635

Still need to work on card though shes runnin kind of hot =(


----------



## khemist

P7029 i5 750 @ 4.3 GTX 580 @ 960\2120

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/666637


----------



## captaincurt

i7 930 @ 4.0 , x2 EVGA 560's @ default (850/2052)

P7901 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/675326


----------



## Moonzi

Sig in Rig
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/657438


----------



## Rhoko

I don't think this is a bad score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/597649


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moonzi;12436173*
> Sig in Rig
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/657438


Or Rig in Sig


----------



## gsa700

Still working on it: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/677654 P8691


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gsa700*


Still working on it: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/677654 P8691


You got the latest drivers? My 6870's will do 8695 with the same processor at 4Ghz.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/566726


----------



## aznofazns

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/677737
P5645 with sig rig. The unlocked 6950 was clocked at 935/1475 for that run.


----------



## EasyC

Sig Rig + ran GTX580 @ 850mhz core clock.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/678868


----------



## wermad




----------



## kbk_75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamesschmidt82;12411406*
> does this seem right or really low for my setup?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/662738


Looks about right to me, considering what my setup got.


----------



## sexybastard

P5789 3DMarks with a 6950 unlocked and overclocked


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EasyC;12442930*
> Sig Rig + ran GTX580 @ 850mhz core clock.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/678868


LoL I get P6003 with Q9550 @ 4.3GHz and GTX480 @ 850/1025MHz..

Your *Graphic score* is *6324* and my is *5982* and that shows how much GTX580 is faster than GTX480 clock per clock..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;12498936*
> P5789 3DMarks with a 6950 unlocked and overclocked


Woot still not over 6k mark???









CHEERS..


----------



## webstar

2600K @ 4.5GHz and GTX 570 @ 930/2050

P6377


----------



## TckHoles

my sig rig with the gpu at 950/2100



















http://3dmark.com/3dm11/685608

very impressive for a single 570, I love this build


----------



## HAZED

i7 920 @ 3.36 (160x21 , stock hsf) , GTX 570 @ 930/2000 ~ 1.100mv .. P6130 / X2082

i7 930 @ 4.0 (200x20 , Air) , SLI GTX 560's @ 975/2100 ~ 1.100mv .. P8705 / X3054


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Q9550 and HD5850 scored P4175

P4175


----------



## Farih

Second card didnt clock as nice as first card









P9713... could be better


----------



## yang88she

P6146

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/743096

can't wait until my other 2 cards get here...


----------



## morpheus2n

I got P8199
GPU6509 CPU37110


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morpheus2n;12570019*
> I got P8199
> GPU6509 CPU37110


That would be a 3dmark vantage score.
BTW you had physx enabled, should disable it for vantage, set to cpu in nvidia control panel or check 'disable ppu' in vantage options.


----------



## Farih

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morpheus2n*


I got P8199
GPU6509 CPU37110










3Dmark11 on a 8800GT ?


----------



## un-nefer

I was bored and had another go at 3dmark11 with my Asus EAH5850 as I recently installed a swiftec mcw80 and some heatsinks on it for better cooling.

I overclock the card to 1100/1200 and to run 3dmark11 stable at that speed, the card needed a pretty high vddc (1.64v!) but it made it through without crashing and I didn't do too bad with it considering, coming in 11th on hwbot for a single 5850









3Dmark11 result HERE, hwbot link HERE and a screenshot:








It sucs that hwbot use the total "P" score and not just the graphics score in 3dmark11 for the graphics ranking, but that's life I guess, and I'll have to get an i7 if I want to get a real decent ranking









Saying that, I almost cracked a graphics score of 5000, and I'm going to try and break the graphics score of the #1 single 5850 result with 3dmark11 on hwbot or burn the card to a crisp trying lol


----------



## cavallino

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/743280

7397 I was kind of hoping for better.


----------



## geazy

Crossfire 5830 overclocked at 900/1300

P5876


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *geazy*


Crossfire 5830 overclocked at 900/1300

P5876


bring a picture that score looks lovely


----------



## geazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


bring a picture that score looks lovely


I took a screen shot of the website link it gave me for my results.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/753506 link to full specs


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/743280

7397 I was kind of hoping for better.


Something wrong with that score. I have a best of 8695 with my sig rig. Runs about P7400 with the cards on stock settings.
Have you got the latest drivers?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Something wrong with that score. I have a best of 8695 with my sig rig. Runs about P7400 with the cards on stock settings.
Have you got the latest drivers?


Yeah using 11.2. The 3dmark score page says the driver was not approved and the clock/memory speed says 0. Weird.

You are running a high cpu clock and better memory than me is 3dmark processor intensive enough to make that much of a difference?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


Yeah using 11.2. The 3dmark score page says the driver was not approved and the clock/memory speed says 0. Weird.

You are running a high cpu clock and better memory than me is 3dmark processor intensive enough to make that much of a difference?


Your 980x at 3.86 is going to be a good deal faster than his X6. I think it's a driver issue.

By the way, 3dmark rejects 11.2 for me as well.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12595225*
> Yeah using 11.2. The 3dmark score page says the driver was not approved and the clock/memory speed says 0. Weird.
> 
> You are running a high cpu clock and better memory than me is 3dmark processor intensive enough to make that much of a difference?


Overclock your puppy CPU to 4 - 4.2ghz - that CPU is MADE for overclocking even with the stock cooler

But yes it seems you have a driver(gpu) issue since the score is kinda low


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12596111*
> Overclock your puppy CPU to...


That's not a puppy... that's a horse!


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12596111*
> Overclock your puppy CPU to 4 - 4.2ghz - that CPU is MADE for overclocking even with the stock cooler
> 
> But yes it seems you have a driver(gpu) issue since the score is kinda low


Ha! Yeah I'm just getting the max out of stock voltage at at 3.86. I had it up a higher but it required a such a big jump in vcore even going one multiplier higher, didn't seem worth it. My temps are golden though even on the stock cooler. I almost never get higher than 45c in anything other than a serious stress test. It's my first OC I'm being conservative I suppose.

Back on topic though. Maybe I will go back and try 11.1. I had a couple small issues with 11.2 when using afterburner like black screens after windows logins and sudden disappearance of the temperature sesnor. Not a problem when OC'd on 11.1 and prior or when just using CCC alone.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12598031*
> Ha! Yeah I'm just getting the max out of stock voltage at at 3.86. I had it up a higher but it required a such a big jump in vcore even going one multiplier higher, didn't seem worth it. My temps are golden though even on the stock cooler. I almost never get higher than 45c in anything other than a serious stress test. It's my first OC I'm being conservative I suppose.
> 
> Back on topic though. Maybe I will go back and try 11.1. I had a couple small issues with 11.2 when using afterburner like black screens after windows logins and sudden disappearance of the temperature sesnor. Not a problem when OC'd on 11.1 and prior or when just using CCC alone.


You do know.. safety for intel is under 90c right?(or maybe its higher no clue)

So you got a great overhead for overclocking your "Horse"







especially if you are on the 40's.. i did say the stock cooler is actually pretty good for that CPU... it can actually handle 4.2ghz just fine.


----------



## Blindsay

Still workin on more but thats what i have so far

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/670270

rig in sig below


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sendblink23;12598295*
> You do know.. safety for intel is under 90c right?
> 
> So you got a great overhead for overclocking your "Horse"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if you are on the 40's.. i did say the stock cooler is actually pretty good for that CPU... it can actually handle 4.2ghz just fine.


Yeah maybe I'll give see about pushing it a little higher. I've got this obsession with getting the lowest temps possible on air, it's like some kind of challege. Spent the last week fiddling with fan/heatsink arrangement to get as low as possible. Core 1 idle temp is like 24 degrees at 20 ambient.







The HAF 922 may be an ugly case but it sure does cool well.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Getting about P4000-4100 with my setup. Doesn't seem terrible for a dual core 775 rig, at least I don't think. It's tough to find systems to compare mine against. With an e5400 @ 3.6GHz and a GTX 460 I was only getting between P2800-3000, or something around there.


----------



## cavallino

Kept having issues with 11.2 (black screen after windows splash screen). I un-installed 11.2 and ran 11.1 my score was better but not drastically 7441 vs 7397.


----------



## Neokolzia

*sniff* reading this thread gives me the good OCN shame going ah my set up is old now ... lol..

I'll pit my rig against it but I swore to my self no upgrades till next build... 2013... haswel.. MUST MAKE IT!!....

*growing weak*...

*Add to card 570 SLI*
(I wish)

Different note: I had alot of issues when I had 5870 CF, doing a number 3Dmark benchmarks, CF would do something weird in 06, it was activated and loading but 0% change in results??, Vantage worked, interested to hear results from 5870 CF if it works with this??


----------



## [CyGnus]

Managed to get SLI on this CH4 some early result's


----------



## SilentAssassin82

Here are my results with 2 MSI 570 in SLI: 









Do you think this score is low with my setup?


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilentAssassin82*


Here are my results with 2 MSI 570 in SLI: 









Do you think this score is low with my setup?


Your overall score looks about right. It's the CPU that's preventing you from getting 10k.


----------



## ntuason

Delete


----------



## rstock

Hi!
New on forum, and new with OCing beyond stock voltages.
Started fiddling around two days ago, and its surprisingly fun.
So this is what I came up with. It runs stable till the point it gets so hot that I choose to terminate.
Running Prime95 and Furmark simultaneously it reaches temps I dont like in 10 minutes. Around 85C cpu and 85C gpu. This I know the answer to, go liquid


















by the way, that little Corsair is impressing me quite the bit.


----------



## [CyGnus]

rstock welcome to our forum and congratz that is a great Score!


----------



## The_Punisher




----------



## Jasonn20

Best I have gotten so far...

[URL=http://img824.imageshack.us/i/3dmark115870bestsofar.png/]


----------



## jprovido

the best I could do with my Phenom II


----------



## MRHANDS

I'm not feeling good about OCing my cpu any further with my PSU. Gpu clocks at 900/1200 1.18v


----------



## nibnab

Am disappoint. P4805 with sig rig. Could it be the CPU holding me back?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/790729


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nibnab;12659282*
> Am disappoint. P4805 with sig rig. Could it be the CPU holding me back?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/790729


Yeah, it's your CPU that's holding you back, mainly on the Physics test. Here's mine for reference: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/677737

But you should be fine in actual gaming.


----------



## nibnab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;12659945*
> Yeah, it's your CPU that's holding you back, mainly on the Physics test. Here's mine for reference: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/677737
> 
> But you should be fine in actual gaming.


The i7 is pretty damn impressive

I guess you get what you pay for!


----------



## LethalRise750

Core i7 2600K @ 5.12GHz
Dual GTX 460 1GB's at 900MHz Core|2000MHz Memory
8GB DDR3 1600 @ 1672MHz

Score: P7118
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/791176


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nibnab;12659282*
> Am disappoint. P4805 with sig rig. Could it be the CPU holding me back?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/790729


It's not that bad. I get around 4180 for a single 6870.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

New system, new score.

P10334

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/795865


----------



## geazy

best score to date.

P5907 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/791672


----------



## geazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StringerBell;12381109*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/647167


Wow i didn't think my Crossfired 5830 would beat the 580 in a gpu score but it does. Nice! My GPU score is 6652K


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geazy;12683670*
> Wow i didn't think my Crossfired 5830 would beat the 580 in a gpu score but it does. Nice!


hey do u think ur 955 is holding ur gpu's back?

i mean is there any botleneck at all?


----------



## geazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sid0972;12694974*
> hey do u think ur 955 is holding ur gpu's back?
> 
> i mean is there any botleneck at all?


I don't think so but I'm no expert. LOL If it is i would be surprised but if it is i'm still very very happy with a gpu score of over 6600k


----------



## ikem

topped 5k









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/809511

edit: vcore is off by .15v, checked by meter. Probably because of the older chipset.


----------



## compudaze




----------



## HAZED

Most recent..

i7 930 @ 4.4 , SLI GTX 560's @ 995/2250


----------



## Nexus6

Quad firing scaling sux on 3dMark 11

Single 5970:










2 x 5970:


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6;12709262*
> Quad firing scaling sux on 3dMark 11
> 
> Single 5970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 x 5970:


You're not wrong. My 2 6870's beat that score.


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12709377*
> You're not wrong. My 2 6870's beat that score.


Yeah! Yeah! Rub it in why don't you

Trying to do all the benchmarks for my quadfire 5970 setup before I give it away and make room for my pair of new babies (2) 6990.









I'll compare 2 x 5970 to 2 x 6990.


----------



## crunchie

The 6990's will obliterate them







. AMD do not appear to be supporting the 5*** series cards much.
Are the 6990's out yet?

Edit. Yeah they are out. $900 over here


----------



## troxeeq

I think my CPU is bottlenecking here..


----------



## solar0987

cpu at 3.9 nb at 2751
470 at 775/1550/1775








not a bad score imo


----------



## Jesse^_^

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/811634;jsessionid=A6F088311AD7AC3379911FDD045A6571?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F811634%3Fkey%3DQtjkpy5bCQEmx2qbVdq26wXbqTcJX4

CPU Bottleneck :/


----------



## cavallino

Started having the same issues with 11.1 upgraded to 11.4 and got 8320!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/837030;jsessionid=BDDB27C3921E4669957ECE31DCD052B2?show_ads=true&page=/3dm11/837030%3Fkey%3D5fkxn9a4uNAZZmCKSdKaUjzVhjZAdc

Almost 1000 points more. Huge performance increase!


----------



## ezveedub

I7 860 running @ 4.0 with 6870s in Crossfire on 11.2 drivers = P7830 score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/837144


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;12748269*
> I7 860 running @ 4.0 with 6870s in Crossfire on 11.2 drivers = P7830 score
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/837144


Just bumped my 6870s up to 975 gpu and 1070 memory = P8001

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/837260


----------



## M0E

I just cant seem to get to that 10k mark...Going to continue trying tomorrow night...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/838263









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezveedub*


Just bumped my 6870s up to 975 gpu and 1070 memory = P8001

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/837260


You should have a bit more than that left in them. Here is my comparison to yours with the best my CF 6870s had. 1000/1050 = p8499
http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/837260/3dm11/572396


----------



## slowman87

Well here's mine. Running a single GTX470: 800/1600/1825. i7-950 @ 3.6. I guess it's an OK result? IDK I'm new to overclocking.


----------



## solar0987

Overclocked my card a little more to 800/1600/2000 got a little higher score


----------



## Phos

I just ran Vantage, and the histogram puts me in the low end of similar systems. Is there something funny with my system or is it just because I'm running stock clocks right now?


----------



## LethalRise750

Latest Score









P7497
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/843592


----------



## cavallino

I squeezed out about 40 points more by going from 3.86 to 4.01.


----------



## crunchie

Anyone else notice how inconsistent 11 is? My scores fluctuate by as much as 500 points between runs.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;12784000*
> Overclocked my card a little more to 800/1600/2000 got a little higher score


u should disable physx and rerun, i would like to see a 470 score compare to mine (well close at least)


----------



## solar0987

What do you mean disable phys-x?
Its set to cpu there is no off option only card cpu auto.
What does phys-x have to do with it?


----------



## crunchie

3Dmark11 does not use Physx.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;12804107*
> u should disable physx and rerun, i would like to see a 470 score compare to mine (well close at least)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12804175*
> 3Dmark11 does not use Physx.


Then there ya go i beat your score fair and square


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12804175*
> 3Dmark11 does not use Physx.


yea.. i heard they fixed that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987;12804188*
> Then there ya go i beat your score fair and square


o well.. so does alot of people.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;12804208*
> yea.. i heard they fixed that.
> 
> o well.. so does alot of people.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;12804107*
> u should disable physx and rerun, i would like to see a 470 score compare to mine (well close at least)


You were the one asking i just commented on it.
Whats you cpu/nb at you might get a higher score if you raise it. That and lowering my timings helped me.


----------



## grishkathefool

Lol, my drivers won't allow a score to be posted!
But here's a screenie, all Stock Settings CPU and GPU.


----------



## jjpctech

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/869788

P10226 3DMarks

any good?


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12751378*
> I just cant seem to get to that 10k mark...Going to continue trying tomorrow night...
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/838263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have a bit more than that left in them. Here is my comparison to yours with the best my CF 6870s had. 1000/1050 = p8499
> http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/837260/3dm11/572396


You should be able to reach 10k easy.

My cards are at 900/1375 and i got 10,225


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ;11574058*
> 
> Phenom II X4 965 C3 @ 3.9 GHz, HD 5850 with maxed CCC sliders.


If 11 is anything like Vantage, setting your CCC settings to default will improve your score. Forcing Higher settings to override 3dMark lowers the score in Vantage, I don't see any reason to think it wouldn't do the same in 11.


----------



## mothow

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/496627


----------



## M0E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjpctech;12804330*
> You should be able to reach 10k easy.
> 
> My cards are at 900/1375 and i got 10,225


Yeah I finally got it, but I had to OC my CPU to 4.2Ghz to get it done. How did your physx and combined manage to beat mine with the same CPU and mine OC much higher lol

P10281
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/870248


----------



## jjpctech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0E;12805579*
> Yeah I finally got it, but I had to OC my CPU to 4.2Ghz to get it done. How did your physx and combined manage to beat mine with the same CPU and mine OC much higher lol
> 
> P10281
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/870248


No idea :/

Im at 3990Mhz with memory at 950mhz 9-9-9-24

My Ram might have helped?
Im useing the 11.4 RC2 Drivers... Your on the first set. may be the thing you need to boost your score


----------



## grishkathefool

Replaced the HD6850 with an MSI 560Ti.

Here is score at Stock CPU and GPU settings.


----------



## crunchie

Latest result for my crossfired 6870's.










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/878012

P9000 here I come


----------



## M0E

Thats a great score for those cards!


----------



## Oh You Did

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/736224
the demo version at 720p


----------



## crunchie

Found that raising the gpu core and keeping the memory stock gave me the best results. This after trying the memory up to 1200Mhz and getting no better result.


----------



## un1b4ll

P3950, I think I can squeeze out 4k. Not bad for a laptop imo

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/881766


----------



## stRodda

Sig rig, p4787


----------



## compudaze

Here's one with my 24/7 CPU overclock and HD 6950 CFX unlocked at HD 6970 stock clocks.










Got some tweaking to do before I try for the Top 30 list.


----------



## Dazsinister

The best I've been able to push out is p6266. I guess thats not to bad.


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12828394*
> Found that raising the gpu core and keeping the memory stock gave me the best results. This after trying the memory up to 1200Mhz and getting no better result.


I noticed this too. I actually raised the memory really high and it would stutter. The GPU is what really would have to be raised mioe for higher memory speed IMO.


----------



## AMD/ATI

5038 Points.

GPU: 900/1375 @ 1,15 V
Other things are stock for now.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Is my scores right?

P6742

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/901091


----------



## Selvanthos

This good for my sig rig? CF is overclocked to 950/1200

P8141

http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j470/Nicholas_Semple/Computer/3d11.png


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12861813*
> Here's one with my 24/7 CPU overclock and HD 6950 CFX unlocked at HD 6970 stock clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some tweaking to do before I try for the Top 30 list.


I was able to crack the top 30 here on OCN finally. Here's that run to compare to my 24/7 clocked run.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;12872403*
> Is my scores right?
> 
> P6742
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/901091


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Selvanthos;12875132*
> This good for my sig rig? CF is overclocked to 950/1200
> 
> P8141
> 
> http://i1087.photobucket.com/albums/j470/Nicholas_Semple/Computer/3d11.png


Looks to be in the ballpark to me







.


----------



## damric

Single Card:


CFX: My P score versus GTX 590 and HD 6990


CFX: My X score versus GTX 590 and HD 6990


Yes, these are HD 6850's.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *damric*


Single Card:



Wow... CPU's makes that much difference? I only scored like 3800 or something like that.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

New scores


















Tomorrow when my 2 x Noctua NF-B9-1600 arrives i'll break 4Ghz wall. Push/Pull on my N520


----------



## Selvanthos

Got my rig to P8214







, gonna see if i can get my cpu above 4 on air. Then try again since ive maxed my gpus stably.


----------



## We Gone

P5646

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/926455


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## NoodleGTS

P9309

i7 920 @ 3.9GHz and GTX480s in SLI @ stock clocks. Is that good?

Proof:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/948560


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS;12968576*
> P9309
> 
> i7 920 @ 3.9GHz and GTX480s in SLI @ stock clocks. Is that good?
> 
> Proof:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/948560


To be expected.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Wow... CPU's makes that much difference? I only scored like 3800 or something like that.


Who knows what his CCC settings are like. If you screw around with tessellation in the control panel you can get high score increases.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Did a little bit of tweaking and I'm up to P10575.

i7 @ 4GHz, GTX 480 SLI at 810/1620/2000

Also I increased my ram from 8x to 10x multi, so maybe that helped.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/951633


----------



## 222Panther222

When i was Sli









And now since i'm no longer sli :/









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/947057


----------



## AliceInChains

9971 here with my new 2600k. This is with both gpus at stock clocks and the 2600k at 4.6ghz.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/951741;jsess...5xdMY9X2Ld3b3q


----------



## AliceInChains

now with both gpus at 825 i got 10299
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/951855?show_...MrtXfJfPcny5WE


----------



## Boyboyd

I got 3836 which is pathetic. lol

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/951894;jsess...VYK7dSPMjeNK2a


----------



## AliceInChains

10511 with both gpus at 850 core. will push these bad boys a bit harder when i get home from work.

mind you this isnt with my sig rig, ive got new mobo and cpu i need to edit my system. Figure i keep it like this until i sell the 860 and p55 board.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/951933?show_...hqxY26Q4FHxZjN


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


10511 with both gpus at 850 core. will push these bad boys a bit harder when i get home from work.

mind you this isnt with my sig rig, ive got new mobo and cpu i need to edit my system. Figure i keep it like this until i sell the 860 and p55 board.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/951933?show_...hqxY26Q4FHxZjN


Interesting... I get a slightly higher score than you (P10575) with a lower clocked i7 920 (although more cores) and slightly lower clocked gtx 480s.. and you probably saved a lot of dough lol. The power of overclocking!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*


Interesting... I get a slightly higher score than you (P10575) with a lower clocked i7 920 (although more cores) and slightly lower clocked gtx 480s.. and you probably saved a lot of dough lol. The power of overclocking!


The I7 860 is a 4 core, 8 thread cpu


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;12972878*
> The I7 860 is a 4 core, 8 thread cpu


Haha, no idea what I was talking about there... I must have been looking at something else. He's running the 2600k btw.


----------



## -javier-

this is what i got on mine


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## azcrazy

her is mine

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/955451?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F955451%3Fkey%3Dxs72yNLsz2phxsf7Y9j0Sx2rhqdmfD


----------



## HAZED

i7 930 @ 4.47 (Air) 
SLI GTX 560's @ 995/2300 (Air)

P9085 / X3161


----------



## NoodleGTS

P11113

i7 920 @ 4.44GHz, GTX 480 SLI at 875/1750/2100MHz

Not 100% stable, but that's the highest I've been able to bench with so far. GPUs lock up on anything higher - still working on CPU.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/968736


----------



## EvilDante

P7340 , Sig Rig

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/985194


----------



## sexybastard

my best so far with a single 6950.

P5873 3DMarks

I think I can break 6000 with a higher CPU overclock.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


my best so far with a single 6950.

P5873 3DMarks

I think I can break 6000 with a higher CPU overclock.


Nice. What are your 6950's clocks?


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


Nice. What are your 6950's clocks?


thanks

heres my current best

P5947 3DMarks

clocks are 975/1450

I think this puts me at #6 on 3dmark with a 930 and 6950.

edit: this is my best. Don't think my GPU can do any better, on air at least. This was at 985/1475 @ 1.25v

P5992 3DMarks


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sexybastard*


thanks

heres my current best

P5947 3DMarks

clocks are 975/1450

I think this puts me at #6 on 3dmark with a 930 and 6950.

edit: this is my best. Don't think my GPU can do any better, on air at least. This was at 985/1475 @ 1.25v

P5992 3DMarks


I think got lucky with that 6950. Mine will only do around 920MHz stable with 1.25v. I can get through 3dMark11 with a slightly higher core, but it won't be totally stable in games. My memory will only do around 1425-1440.


----------



## sexybastard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


I think got lucky with that 6950. Mine will only do around 920MHz stable with 1.25v. I can get through 3dMark11 with a slightly higher core, but it won't be totally stable in games. My memory will only do around 1425-1440.


Yeah it seems mine is on the upper end of the overclocking scale. I've had good luck with ghetto ATI brands (Visiontek and now Powercolor) in terms of overclocking. My Asus and Sapphires were average.

Did you make sure to raise powertune to +20? Your max isn't _too_ bad... still plenty fast for most every game.

What was your highest 3dmark11 score?


----------



## Casey Ryback

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/993244;jsess...cax5pHem6d8drj

Great card loving the upgrade!

Might try and OC my GPU more (if possible) and up my cpu to around 4Ghz for another run


----------



## PetGz

My GTX470 882/1112mhz with i7 2600k 5.0ghz P6278 / Graphics 5737.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/980858;jsessionid=A4358DF1AA37D6A106F6A5C68C42A861?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F980858%3Fkey%3DAmW3bfQSFsPWQv0pTkwAa73HbuC3jj


----------



## ezveedub

Here's the 3DMark11 score: P12028 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/986792


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;13055210*
> my best so far with a single 6950.
> 
> P5873 3DMarks
> 
> I think I can break 6000 with a higher CPU overclock.


Just have a go at bumping the gpu core, but leave the memory stock.
I did that with mine and went from a score of P8695 to P8935


----------



## Jasonn20

i7 2600k @ 5ghz

[URL=http://img858.imageshack.us/i/3dmark112600k.png/]


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13056848*
> Here's the 3DMark11 score: P12028 3DMarks
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/986792


What was your clock/memory speed on the 6990 for that?


----------



## ezveedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;13058028*
> What was your clock/memory speed on the 6990 for that?


Bone stock clock/memory speeds for the 6990 with a HIS 6970 in CrossFire


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ezveedub;13058274*
> Bone stock clock/memory speeds for the 6990 with a HIS 6970 in CrossFire


Ahh... makes sense now. Your sig still says adding 6970.


----------



## alancsalt

*Extreme*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/994922









*Performance*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/994278









*Entry*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/994571

2 x Palit Sonic Platinum OC ---- 880/1100 water cooled


----------



## Crouch

P3620 (Pretty bad i guess)










Upgrading soon.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crouch*


P3620 (Pretty bad i guess)










Upgrading soon.


I assume the cpu is holding you back a bit...


----------



## potitoos

P3956 with GTX 460 @ 900/1800 with 1055t @ 4.0Ghz


----------



## cavallino

I updated 3dmark11 and now my scores are way lower. 6xxx vs 8xxx. Physics is higher but graphics fps is 15-20 fps less.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13065753*
> I updated 3dmark11 and now my scores are way lower. 6xxx vs 8xxx. Physics is higher but graphics fps is 15-20 fps less.


cavallino. What scores are you getting on those cards with the 980x processor?
I just wanted to see the difference between my 1090T running those cards and an Intel set-up.
My best is P8935


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;13066611*
> cavallino. What scores are you getting on those cards with the 980x processor?
> I just wanted to see the difference between my 1090T running those cards and an Intel set-up.
> My best is P8935


My best was 87xx at 4.0. I posted them a while back. Not sure why I'm only getting 6000 ish now. What settings were you running in ccc? The only thing I've changed is my CPU oc and ccc settings but the CPU is not the problem given the better physics scores so...


----------



## Hans2k

P5986


----------



## Hans2k

[email protected]/1560
[email protected]
P5986


----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13067005*
> My best was 87xx at 4.0. I posted them a while back. Not sure why I'm only getting 6000 ish now. What settings were you running in ccc? The only thing I've changed is my CPU oc and ccc settings but the CPU is not the problem given the better physics scores so...


CCC settings were all default except Tessellation, which was set to 'use application
settings.'
CPU @ 4125Mhz. RAM @ 2000Mhz. Cards @ 1000/1050.
Biggest problem I have found with '11 is that it is inconsistent, giving out a sometimes hugely different score using the same system settings. I have been uable (so far) to replicate that score.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;13067989*
> CCC settings were all default except Tessellation, which was set to 'use application
> settings.'
> CPU @ 4125Mhz. RAM @ 2000Mhz. Cards @ 1000/1050.
> Biggest problem I have found woth '11 is that it is inconsistent, giving out a sometimes hugely different score using the same system settings. I have been uable (so far) to replicate that score.


I'll have to give it another try I have all the settings on max now which was different from befor maybe that was it. My memory is at 1600 though with the card at 950/1150.


----------



## sexybastard

new personal best for me and my 6950

P6130 3DMarks

1020/1470memory


----------



## CH4PZ

Could possibly squeeze more out of system, but runs nice with these settings


----------



## superj1977

GTX480 stock air cooler
My 24/7 gaming settings

First run
Score







6377 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1004473

Second run
Score:6381 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1004854


----------



## CH4PZ

My G73 laptop Performance score
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1004899

and Entry Score
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1004968


----------



## Aznboy1993

Here is my 3DMark11 score with my sig rig. P6207


----------



## sexybastard

Nice score! You were able to get to 1000core with only 1.1v? That's insane!


----------



## superj1977

Yeah im amazed at how well AMD cards clock,i had 4x REF 5870' and they all hit 1ghz pretty darn easey and not just for benchmarks,had them at 1ghz for gaming all time.

Im gona post back this week when i get my waterblock fitted and squeeze this thing for some more performance.


----------



## cavallino

Looks like it was my cc settings messing things up set to defaults I'm back in the 8000 range.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1006731;jsessionid=A11C00EBFE33CA86B084E4A834CB4903?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1006731%3Fkey%3DrL0bx8n94yh54Y75m39WRfr0Va4Udu


----------



## ntuason




----------



## crunchie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;13076863*
> Looks like it was my cc settings messing things up set to defaults I'm back in the 8000 range.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1006731;jsessionid=A11C00EBFE33CA86B084E4A834CB4903?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1006731%3Fkey%3DrL0bx8n94yh54Y75m39WRfr0Va4Udu


Any chance to run at my settings for a comparison?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;13078013*
> Any chance to run at my settings for a comparison?


That was with your settings I wanted a base line comparison. Everything defaults except tessellation on use app settings. This is with 11.4 preview drivers and card oc'd to 950/1150 CPU at 4050 (140x29) memory at 1680 cl9.


----------



## crunchie

Ok. I am running the same drivers but my cards are at 1000/1050.
I am at work ATM, but when I get home I will drop them to your speeds and see what I get.


----------



## crunchie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cavallino*


That was with your settings I wanted a base line comparison. Everything defaults except tessellation on use app settings. This is with 11.4 preview drivers and card oc'd to 950/1150 CPU at 4050 (140x29) memory at 1680 cl9.


Did you have hyperthreading enabled? Your CPU is beating mine on the Physics and combined tests (as we all knew it would), otherwise it's pretty close.

P8113


----------



## cavallino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunchie*


Did you have hyperthreading enabled? Your CPU is beating mine on the Physics and combined tests (as we all knew it would), otherwise it's pretty close.

P8113



Yeah thats with ht on. I figured it would be pretty close.


----------



## superj1977

Single GTX480

Score







6537 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1011561


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Single GTX 560Ti

Score: P4883 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1010837


----------



## Blindsay

got a little bit more outta mine

10,642
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1011002

gpus at 1000/1425


----------



## superj1977

Nvm


----------



## cptjharkness

P5993 - But with Beta drivers. Can def push it up another couple of hundred with some extra tweaking but my RAM and older gen cpu and mobo are letting the GTX480 down a little.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/971741;jsessionid=0FE251153A8FF6CDAE3619AB93C51112?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F971741%3Fkey%3Dsxq6qAD2yBNueYEuDja7R0Cjh0eyjt


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness;13089794*
> Thats 3dMark Vantage not 3dMark11


Wow dude you gave me like 3-4 seconds








had 2 tabs open and posted on wrong page but as soon as page had refreshed and looked up i noticed the error and edited immeidately,damn your quick!!









*EDIT:

My actuall 3DM11 is 4 posts up from yours.*


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Broke 7,000 with a single GTX 480.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Single GPU: HD 6950 Unlcoked @ 975MHz/1475MHz

P6081 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1012430


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Broke 7,000 with a single GTX 480.



















Holly hell!
7k on one card,thats amazing man.

*
Heres my last run:

Score







6644 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1014887*


----------



## Blindsay

So close to 11k i can taste it

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1016539

Cards are at 1020/1435
CPU at 4.2


----------



## FreakaZoidDK

only 4821 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1014108 - lol :/


----------



## ohzer0

you guys make my score look like a joke...


----------



## superj1977

Single GTX 480

Score6659 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1024069

Hwbot GeForce GTX 480 rank:
6th out of 37


----------



## Levesque

6990+6970, i7 2600K at 5.1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1038770;jsessionid=C05DD18751BF5E659B583AD0953DCAEA?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1038770%3Fkey%3DMrvDC7CUZTZTM3DadcSaU2zF09aMya










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1038851;jsessionid=D0E2E504D9426A6A7DAA563C167E8D39?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1038851%3Fkey%3DZHrHAY5ZnC2SXb0DW2p04fBffZcuns


----------



## Durdle Class A

:?


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

tHiS:










Did a suicide run with CPU at 3.86 and got 7.4k lol.

High temps stop me


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari;13156505*
> tHiS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a suicide run with CPU at 3.86 and got 7.4k lol.
> 
> High temps stop me










Fix it, I want to see. What did you run the card at?


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13166375*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fix it, I want to see. What did you run the card at?


I had 7.122 Score with CFX and cards at 925/1100

CPU X6 1055T @ 3.65


----------



## Spoonr

new build. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1049828. does that seem low? havent done an overclocking yet.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

OC the 2500k to 4500MHz and your physics score will go to over 9k. Your score looks good to me considering my best with an OC of 4500MHz on my 2600k and 975MHz on my 560Ti was P4883. I wish I had gotten a 570 now....


----------



## ntuason

Gained 300P with 11.4.


----------



## Spoonr

thanks for the quick reply, as i am a noob to all this. going to run heaven and see what i get on that : ) yeah when i feel more comfortable overclocking i definitely will push the rig a lot further.


----------



## ToxicAdam

*P7287 3DMarks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1049947


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam;13167910*
> *P7287 3DMarks*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1049947


460sli with i7-950 at 4.3GHz - you on stock? No msi afterburner?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13167993*
> 460sli with i7-950 at 4.3GHz - you on stock? No msi afterburner?


I use MSI afterburner on one GPU, the other is factory overclock at 900mhz already.. just needed it to even things out.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13167375*
> OC the 2500k to 4500MHz and your physics score will go to *over 9k*.


OVER 9000?!?!

Sorry, I couldn't help it.


----------



## Spoonr

is that a farfetched number? i have asrock extreme 4 mobo, what do you guys think about the auto overclocks in the bios.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Max clocks-- 4.8Ghz 980x and 950Mhz core GTX480--

All I can get out of my system on water:


----------



## [CyGnus]

New Score (update) 
1055T @ 4GHz, SLI GTX460 1GB @ 900/1800/2000 and 4*2Gb 1600MHz 6-7-7-26 1T

Score: 7203 
Day to day config, though i can bench at 4.2 and 950 core each card but for what? To show marks? I rather bench with what i really use


----------



## Spoonr

Here's my tests : )


----------



## Asmola

Approaching 8k..


----------



## nden

Just did 3Dmark11: score: P9265

Screenie:










*UPDATED:* I just installed the new nVidia driver 270.61 and got a little better scored: P9428

New Screenie:


----------



## aznofazns

P10145 with sig rig. Unlocked 6950's at 945/1430. i7 970 at 4300MHz.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

NEW SCORE!!!


----------



## Spoonr

New score as well! cpu overclocked to 4.4. going to 4.6, see how stable it is.


----------



## Engin

can't upload rightnow but i got P5901 with no o/c to GPUs. is it ok? or low for 460 SLI


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin;13186044*
> can't upload rightnow but i got P5901 with no o/c to GPUs. is it ok? or low for 460 SLI


Running at 4.3GHz with Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum OC 1GHz 800/1000 SLI without added overclock above stock, P6999 3DMarks http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1056784

New Nvidia WHQL Driver not legal yet.


----------



## Engin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13186197*
> Running at 4.3GHz with Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum OC 1GHz 800/1000 SLI without added overclock above stock, P6999 3DMarks http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1056784
> 
> New Nvidia WHQL Driver not legal yet.


i dont have 270.61 either. what do you suggest for 6K or higher?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin;13186514*
> i dont have 270.61 either. what do you suggest for 6K or higher?


270.61 didn't improve anything for me yet.

Use MSI Afterburner with voltage raise enabled in settings, and then I use 880/1100 (Afterburner says 2200, GPUZ says 1100 - same same.)

Depends on your cards, what they can handle without artifacting or otherwise failing.


----------



## [CyGnus]

alancsalt that seems a little low for sli of 460's @ 1GHz and with that CPU


----------



## alancsalt

What do you get?


----------



## Engin

which score for gtx460 SLI is acceptable?


----------



## alancsalt

That was the score at stock settings. With MSI Afterburner P7449 3DMarks http://3dmark.com/3dm11/994278

So what do you get [CyGnus]?


----------



## [CyGnus]

This: with 4GHz CPU and 900core each card...










so i guess if you have 1GHz core and 4300 on a i7 you should be in 8k range
I am going on holidays now when i came back I will do a run at 950core and 4.2GHz cause that bench is my day use config


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin;13186609*
> which score for gtx460 SLI is acceptable?


A benchmark is just a benchmark the acceptable is if you play the games you like at high settings simple as that







3DMark's are just for E-Peen


----------



## alancsalt

*Official* Geforce GTX 460 Fan Club

No one at 460 club is running in 8k range yet.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Even so with your sepcs its possible, dont understand me wrong that is already a great Score







its just hard to believe that with 8 cores at 4.3GHz triple channel and VGA's at 1GHz core you only have more 250pts then me with less 300MHz less 2 cores and less 100Mhz on my vga's...


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*


*P7287 3DMarks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1049947


OC'ed the Graphic cards to 925mhz.

*P7416 3DMarks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1059717

950mhz overclock

*P7509 3DMarks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1060220

CPU @ 4GHz

GPU @ 950MHz

*P7645 3DMarks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1060863


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


A benchmark is just a benchmark the acceptable is if you play the games you like at high settings simple as that







3DMark's are just for E-Peen


Also for boints, although 3d11 isn't worth points yet but the other 3dmarks are. Doesn't help a greater cause like folding, but more points are still good for team OCN.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*


Even so with your sepcs its possible, dont understand me wrong that is already a great Score







its just hard to believe that with 8 cores at 4.3GHz triple channel and VGA's at 1GHz core you only have more 250pts then me with less 300MHz less 2 cores and less 100Mhz on my vga's...


My cores are at 880. You have the higher cores.


----------



## Spoonr

new score! pretty happy with it


----------



## Jump3r

Lol at some of the desktop scores.

i got *P2105* on my *LAPTOP*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1062571


----------



## Jump3r

Done on my sig rig, this is silly because *i have a GTS 250 graphics card there that is dedicated physX why use cpu stuipid program* EPIC FAIL SCORE

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1063327


----------



## alancsalt

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1063981

P7607 Nvidia WHQL 270.61 is not approved yet.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*











Done on my sig rig, this is silly because *i have a GTS 250 graphics card there that is dedicated physX why use cpu stuipid program* EPIC FAIL SCORE

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1063327


More overclock on the cpu for bigger score man.
3dmark is finally getting it right, there is no more physx in the benchmarks (3d11 uses bullet physics, only runs on the cpu), they even have the new basic Vantage with no physx.
Physx in Vantage was a huge fail, having it enabled at default when it must be disabled to be considered a valid score anywhere.


----------



## Segovax

3dmark11










With the 270.61 WHQL's I get P13134... still telling me my combined score is low at 7856. 270.61 WHQL 3dmark11 run.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## FreeWillzyx

I feel like my Graphics score should have been a little higher...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/822900


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeWillzyx;13209324*
> I feel like my Graphics score should have been a little higher...
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/822900


Oh ya defiantly especially for a 580! 6200 at the lease I say.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13209767*
> Oh ya defiantly especially for a 580! 6200 at the lease I say.


Thats not to shabby if I remember right.
A single 6970 barely clears 5300.

The CPU speed and core overclock are the main factors for your overall score.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech;13209791*
> Thats not to shabby if I remember right.
> A single 6970 barely clears 5300.
> 
> The CPU speed and core overclock are the main factors for your overall score.


So 3DM11 is like 3DM06? because I remember getting 5900+ on a single 6970 and a 580 is much more powerful than a 6970 right? But I guess I got that score because of my CPU.


----------



## Spoonr

Is 3dmark11 score center down? Can't seem to connect to there network.


----------



## FreeWillzyx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spoonr;13218930*
> Is 3dmark11 score center down? Can't seem to connect to there network.


Me either.

Is SLI still not supported for 3DMark11. I don't have SLI so I still don't know.


----------



## Spoonr

I'm sure someone with more knowledge will chime in here soon.








Also I noticed it says my hardware is lower then what it should b? Might be 3dmark11 hopefully it's gonna b working tonight.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spoonr*


I'm sure someone with more knowledge will chime in here soon.








Also I noticed it says my hardware is lower then what it should b? Might be 3dmark11 hopefully it's gonna b working tonight.


Hard Drive bottleneck buddy? Get an SSD


----------



## Spoonr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


Hard Drive bottleneck buddy? Get an SSD


Was fine last night even on auto oc at 4.4. That shouldn't affect me being able to get my score online


----------



## Spoonr

How accurate is the 3dmark11 Health check beta system? Only ask because when I was oc at 4.4 no problems good score above the average. Overclocked to 4.5 (stable 8 hr primeblend) even better score,but shows my pc health not good or below average? What could cause this? Anybody know or experience this? Bottleneck somewhere?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jump3r*


Hard Drive bottleneck buddy? Get an SSD


So he can get to desktop & press the 'start' button faster? SSD doesn't make any difference in scores, just the load times. Except pcmark, that is the bench that really does need SSDs (& one isn't enough).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spoonr*


How accurate is the 3dmark11 Health check beta system? Only ask because when I was oc at 4.4 no problems good score above the average. Overclocked to 4.5 (stable 8 hr primeblend) even better score,but shows my pc health not good or below average? What could cause this? Anybody know or experience this? Bottleneck somewhere?


It's kinda wierd. If you look at one of mine here, with the cpu & gpu both frozen the score is well above average, but still get the red X & it thinks I can do better. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15595416
Same thing here for 3dmark 11, 8k+ with a single frozen 580 & get the red X http://3dmark.com/3dm11/355287


----------



## Grumby21

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1078060

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1078060;jses...Awt8qpNzTqdnSB


----------



## Spoonr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


So he can get to desktop & press the 'start' button faster? SSD doesn't make any difference in scores, just the load times. Except pcmark, that is the bench that really does need SSDs (& one isn't enough).

It's kinda wierd. If you look at one of mine here, with the cpu & gpu both frozen the score is well above average, but still get the red X & it thinks I can do better. http://3dmark.com/3dm06/15595416
Same thing here for 3dmark 11, 8k+ with a single frozen 580 & get the red X http://3dmark.com/3dm11/355287


Yea guess I won't worry about it to much. Your bench marks still at least says it's above average mine flat out says below average. I kno my oc is stable. Hmm guess I won't worry bout it to much. Plays all my games just fine. 


----------



## lotdash0t

my score on sig rig


----------



## PmanUk

Here is my latest 3dmark11 score









CPU @ 5.2ghz (50x104)

Pman


----------



## lotdash0t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PmanUk*


Here is my latest 3dmark11 score









CPU @ 5.2ghz (50x104)

Pman


that's not 3dmark11 score =.="


----------



## PmanUk

ops wrong attachement,

corrected, Many thanks


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

And here is my new 3dMark11 score with my second GTX 560Ti installed at stock speed: P8399 3dMarks

Attachment 207655

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1095431

Just had my second card delivered today and am very impressed with the results so far! My best single card score was P4892 at 985MHz/2250MHz! At stock speed on both cards this SLI setup gave me a 72% increase in performance over an OC'd single card setup! Thats pretty impressive in my book....


----------



## Nightz2k

Finally ran 3DMark11 since I upgraded to a new build. It's still in the process of upgrading so I know I'm bottlenecked on the GPU for sure.









Pretty low cause of the GPU I'd guess. The CPU is OC'd at 4Ghz.

I want to know why it shows my memory so low at only 667MHz ? It should be 933MHz _(I did set it manually to 1866 too)_ Maybe the free version of 3DMark11 doesn't run it high, I don't know ? heh

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1101460


----------



## Davidsen

P2875 - With 5750 @1135/1260


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K @ 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 @ 1000/1375 P16359 (GPU 22452)


----------



## TheSandman

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1107924

P3486
AMD Athlon II X3 455 unlocked to quad oc'd to 3.6 - 4gb DDR3 1333 - AMD RAdeon HD5850 790/4000


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque;13318341*
> Levesque - i7 2600K @ 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 @ 1000/1375 P16359 (GPU 22452)


only 1375 on the memory? does it not make that much of a difference beccause that seems a bit low, my 6970s default at 1425


----------



## bstover17

my new sandy bridge build before overclocking anything. Of course cpu speed was at 3.3ghz during test.

P4568


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindsay*


only 1375 on the memory? does it not make that much of a difference beccause that seems a bit low, my 6970s default at 1425


I know, but one of my POS 6970 is crash happy at 1.25v! Can't do anything about it, except exchanging it. So that card is holding all the others back right now.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I know, but one of my POS 6970 is crash happy at 1.25v! Can't do anything about it, except exchanging it. So that card is holding all the others back right now.










Yeah, geez, I mean you'll just have to suffer with that crappy score I guess...


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Yeah, geez, I mean you'll just have to suffer with that crappy score I guess...










Little jealous I think?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lil' bit, lol....


----------



## smoket4279`

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1117319 heres mine does it sound about right for this setup? I got the third highest points on 3dmark 11 for this cpu/gpu combo


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I saw that score and instantly looked at my rig in shame...I would thow up my score but I keep getting this error after test finishs. (failed to connect to view results) or something like that. I ran the test a bunch and cant veiw my results.


----------



## Engin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


I saw that score and instantly looked at my rig in shame...I would thow up my score but I keep getting this error after test finishs. (failed to connect to view results) or something like that. I ran the test a bunch and cant veiw my results.


then, you probably cracked the program


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Here are my latest results with a 980MHz core and 2200MHz memory in SLI. These 560's are a beast OC'd....

*P9153*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1129901

Attachment 208529


----------



## Canis-X

I got a P12670









Orb Compare Link


----------



## Moonzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunchie;12441588*
> Or Rig in Sig


Lol, didn't even realize

new score with a happier computer:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1107344
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1107378


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13353399*
> Here are my latest results with a 980MHz core and 2200MHz memory in SLI. These 560's are a beast OC'd....
> 
> *P9153*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1129901
> 
> View attachment 208529


I'll bench Metro again someone, but here you can see the 470s are faster than 560s


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Your 470's are on steroids man! Nice score! I'm still quite pleased with my 560's though...


----------



## groos

P7576 for my first post, yay.


----------



## Epsi

P6778
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1157063

Can't change voltage in MSI afterburner after updating to the latest nvidia driver (270.61). So the cards are running at default voltage, any higher results in driver crash.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


P6778
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1157063

Can't change voltage in MSI afterburner after updating to the latest nvidia driver (270.61). So the cards are running at default voltage, any higher results in driver crash.


Maybe uninstall, use driver sweeper and reinstall, because that shouldn't be.

You've checked "settings" in Afterburner to make sure voltage control is on?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Epsi*


P6778
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1157063

Can't change voltage in MSI afterburner after updating to the latest nvidia driver (270.61). So the cards are running at default voltage, any higher results in driver crash.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Maybe uninstall, use driver sweeper and reinstall, because that shouldn't be.

You've checked "settings" in Afterburner to make sure voltage control is on?


And typed in the disclaimer statement in the config file?


----------



## faulkton

26k @ 5456 MHz
580 sli @ 940 MHz/2225 MHz

P12842


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


And typed in the disclaimer statement in the config file?


I found some info about the voltage thing:

The NVIDIA driver API is failing to communicate with Hawk VRM via I2C bus on 270series driver.

Until that use a older driver if you need triple voltage control. Alternately, you may enable traditional voltage control circuit by modifying the profile file and adding the following lines to it:

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 1

But it will give you core voltage control only, not custom MSI triple voltages.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



[ATIADLHAL]
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1
AccessibilityCheckingPeriod = 0


I thought he meant this in the cfg file in Afterburner folder..
Can't do it on Win7 unless you change permissions to full for user in security tab of properties. Then use Edit option on right click. Otherwise access denied.

Ah, msi variable voltage. Gotcha. Guess my above only for ATI.


----------



## Krusher33

Oh!... /ignore me then.


----------



## yang88she

13337

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1177188


----------



## Shneakypete




----------



## GIPrice

3dmark site


----------



## ambientblue

i have the same issue Epsi.. but my gpu drivers get corrupted from ANY changes in afterburner, ccc overdrive works fine :/


----------



## Thierry19

My best score is the one found on this link.
P6144, card OC-ed at 900/1800/2150 @ 1.08V

Excellent score GIPrice, I have to get my i5 750 up to 4Ghz








Can't seem to get it stable


----------



## GIPrice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thierry19*


My best score is the one found on this link.
P6144, card OC-ed at 900/1800/2150 @ 1.08V

Excellent score GIPrice, I have to get my i5 750 up to 4Ghz








Can't seem to get it stable










Thank you. I seem to have a good chip or something because I only change muti and volts and I am golden at 4ghz btw this is just my daily score, I can bench higher.


----------



## Thierry19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GIPrice*


Thank you. I seem to have a good chip or something because I only change muti and volts and I am golden at 4ghz btw this is just my daily score, I can bench higher.


yeah I had noticed, I'm pretty sure this EVGA should be able to outrun my MSI with very little more OC


----------



## Motive

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1149325










This is on a single 580. Had to RMA PSU, other one won't support 2. Barey supports 1. x_x


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Motive*











This is on a single 580. Had to RMA PSU, other one won't support 2. Barey supports 1. x_x


Can't read anything on that pic.


----------



## Motive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Can't read anything on that pic.










I added the link to the top of the post. Sorry. x_x


----------



## alancsalt

A 1000W Coolermaster didn't cut it, or you changed sig?

"Silent", always wonder how well something silent cools itself...


----------



## Motive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


A 1000W Coolermaster didn't cut it, or you changed sig?

"Silent", always wonder how well something silent cools itself...


It was actually my fault how it broke, it works really well. Getting another, just rma'ing it to be replaced with the same model. Its a GREAT PSU.

I dropped it on the hardwood flooring when I was trying _(and failing)_ to do a decent wiring job in my case.


----------



## alancsalt

...it happens


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmm, not to be snarky or anything but dropping a PSU on the floor wouldn't exactly qualify for a "defect in manufacturing" would it? That really shouldn't have been an RMA....


----------



## Motive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13467064*
> Hmm, not to be snarky or anything but dropping a PSU on the floor wouldn't exactly qualify for a "defect in manufacturing" would it? That really shouldn't have been an RMA....


To be perfectly honest, I listed the reason for return as a defective slot, due to it being modular. The bottom right input worked with all the cables, except molex. It wasn't a big deal for me, because I love the PSU. But once I dropped it, none of the right side worked, so I'm guessing it was already an existing issue.

But I understand what you're saying.


----------



## faulkton

i get P12842


----------



## luke997

P 7557

Single Palit GTX 580 3GB in the first slot (SLI disabled), water cooled.
Stock volts = 1.013v
OC volts = 1.150v

OC core = 1010mhz
OC memory = 2260mhz
OC max temp = 47C

I got it up to 1015mhz core & 2300mhz memory on few runs but each time I got few points less in the benchmark


----------



## alancsalt

i7950 @ 4600MHz - 2 x Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum OC - 1.087v - 909/1818/1125 - 7923


----------



## total90




----------



## alancsalt

i7950 @ 4600MHz - 2 x Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum OC - 1.087v - 930/1818/1125 - 8084


----------



## ambientblue

HELL YA!! my best yet. HERE


----------



## AMD4Life

Not done with overclocking yet, but for now this is my score
3DMark11 - 10336


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD4Life;13508378*
> Not done with overclocking yet, but for now this is my score
> 3DMark11 - 10336


wow nice score but it's amazing how my system is almost on par !


----------



## AMD4Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue;13508408*
> wow nice score but it's amazing how my system is almost on par !


Yeah, 6950 CF unlocked and overclocked are great!! good physics score too, thanks to your Xeon.


----------



## Imglidinhere

I got P1919 on my laptop.


----------



## techjesse

First run LOL







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1133668


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 - *P17188*

GPU score *24907*! Almost 25000.









Latest 11.5 drivers are making a difference in 3D Mark 11.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 6990+6970+6970 - *P17188*

GPU score *24907*! Almost 25000.









Latest 11.5 drivers are making a difference in 3D Mark 11.



















did u submit ur name for OCN's top 30 3dmark11 scores?


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD4Life*


Yeah, 6950 CF unlocked and overclocked are great!! good physics score too, thanks to your Xeon.


yeah and only one of mine is unlocked lol.

but also if you want to see your physics score rise try raising uncore freq. mines stable at 3850MHz which might be out of reach with a high CPU clock but depending on where you have it now there could be room for improvement.









not sure how it differs with SB tho :/


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ok, so I just downloaded the new beta drivers (275.27) from Nvidia and decided to run 3DMark 11 again. My last score with 270.61 was 9252 3DMarks. With the new beta drivers my score shot up to:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not bad for a driver change!


----------



## SonDa5

Yippee.

I finally broke 6000 with single GTX470 and DFI P45 JR Socket 775 MB with Intel Q9550.

Score: P6122

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1226809


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


Ok, so I just downloaded the new beta drivers (275.27) from Nvidia and decided to run 3DMark 11 again. My last score with 270.61 was 9252 3DMarks. With the new beta drivers my score shot up to:

Not bad for a driver change!


Mine went from ~10,700 to ~11,200 with the core at 880mhz. Although it did require more voltage for the same mhz for some reason, guess it was under more load.


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt - i7 950 at 4.6 - 2 x Palit GTX 460 SP 1GB SLI 936/2050 - P8490

Ok so etc, driver change, etc, 8044 to 8490...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

COngratz fellow CM690er!!


----------



## alancsalt

Thanks Majin SSJ Eric









Results show the 460 - 560 difference...


----------



## Atiesh

Well here is my score... Not sure how it holds up to the competition. My 580s are Superclocked Editions and I haven't overclocked them beyond factory settings. i7-2600K is at 4.7 GHz with HT Enabled. I've only done a single run, probably won't do anymore because I have no idea how to tweak my system as of now for a better score.

P11292


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atiesh*


Well here is my score... Not sure how it holds up to the competition. My 580s are Superclocked Editions and I haven't overclocked them beyond factory settings. i7-2600K is at 4.7 GHz with HT Enabled. I've only done a single run, probably won't do anymore because I have no idea how to tweak my system as of now for a better score.

P11292


Use MSI Afterburner.
Turn off as many things in the notification area as possible.

This part could be debated: Nvidia Performance adjustments? Set "Adjust Image settings with preview" all the way to the performance side of the slider OR choose the benchmark you are running in "Manage 3D settings"

For 3DMark11 set PhysX to cpu. Seems to nudge score for me.


----------



## luke997

Over 8000 on single GTX 580 on water, just 1.15v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice score luke


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atiesh*


Well here is my score... Not sure how it holds up to the competition. My 580s are Superclocked Editions and I haven't overclocked them beyond factory settings. i7-2600K is at 4.7 GHz with HT Enabled. I've only done a single run, probably won't do anymore because I have no idea how to tweak my system as of now for a better score.

P11292


That's a good score, right at what I got with my 570's overclocked pretty well (and CPU at 3.9). If you up the core on your 580's a bit you'd see some good gains.


----------



## xstasy

Mine, should be able to break 7k with 1Ghz and 4.8Ghz on the cpu

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1249144;jses...fVzxvCsKpx5ZSm


----------



## Khalam

Hey all, im new to this forum, just wanted to say hello and boast my 3dmark 2011 score of 17554










http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2171642_khalam_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6990_17554_marks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX480 @ 940core

Beta 275.27 drivers:


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Humm thats interesting, I scored higher at lower clocks (both cpu and gpus) with the new drivers.


----------



## alancsalt

3DMark11 was the only bench I got a gain in with 275.27, but it was a gain of 400.


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Pitty these drivers came out during Spring, its already 73F out.. Would have enjoyed these a bit more during the winter months









Still nearly 12k on my gpu score, its pretty nice


----------



## alancsalt

12k? Wow. Jackpot!


----------



## cavallino

5666 with single GTX 570 @ 800/1600/2000 stock voltage

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1252362;jsessionid=4mgc6s489mi1?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1252362%3Fkey%3DMkjtE0RCmk5M7YWTxLzPNAnLr7QAZF

I techincally downgraded from cf 6870's but I am getting much more consistent FPS. Even with Vsync I had huge ups and downs with CF and a single 6870 did not quite cut it. Plus the better Linux drivers, cooler temps and quieter fans are a plus.


----------



## jagz

You all comparing the basic scores or the bought version 1920x1080 scores?


----------



## BallaTheFeared

basic


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;13624657*
> You all comparing the basic scores or the bought version 1920x1080 scores?


There's Entry, Performance, and Extreme presets.
The ones here are "Performance".


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;13624740*
> basic


Gave me a error and that it doesn't support my drivers... I swept and then got ccc 11.5 today... Hmm


----------



## BallaTheFeared

11.5 is beta?

If its beta, or new, they just haven't updated the "supported" info.

Disregard, nobody cares if the driver version is supported or not with 3dMark.


----------



## Eebobb

Using 275.27 drivers


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Awesome result! The new beta drivers certainly have a positive effect on 3DMark 11.....


----------



## xstasy

Using 275.27,
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1275478;jses...SyzJZ3pMEAHcVy

Gave me a 700 bump in 3D11... thats alot


----------



## veblen

Here's mine: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1275711

i7 970 + GTX 460 1GB SLI: P7619

For system pics: http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=25969

Please leave a comment if you can!


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen;13662263*
> Here's mine: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1275711
> 
> i7 970 + GTX 460 1GB SLI: P7619
> 
> For system pics: http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=25969
> 
> Please leave a comment if you can!


Good score, and nice looking system. It's done with the lastest drivers?

My last and best score was 6778, still waiting for a new SLI_patch to come out. So i can use the latest drivers, and bump the score up.


----------



## pdiomidis

hey guys, i will post mine also but before that i want to ask you why with the system of my signature 3dmark11 gives me only P51xx... isn't too low score?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;13663936*
> Good score, and nice looking system. It's done with the lastest drivers?
> 
> My last and best score was 6778, still waiting for a new SLI_patch to come out. So i can use the latest drivers, and bump the score up.


If you do a ridiculous amount of experimentation with voltages and afterburner as well you can even get 8490 with 460s in SLI....










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1232011

http://www.hwbot.org/community/submission/2170863_alancsalt_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_460_256bit_8490_marks


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdiomidis;13664025*
> hey guys, i will post mine also but before that i want to ask you why with the system of my signature 3dmark11 gives me only P51xx... isn't too low score?


Hmm, most of the times a GTX 580 has arround 6,5k score if i am correct.

Seems a little low indeed.

*edit*

Score aint that bad, searched a little. Default they are mostly below 6k.


----------



## sid0972

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pdiomidis;13664025*
> hey guys, i will post mine also but before that i want to ask you why with the system of my signature 3dmark11 gives me only P51xx... isn't too low score?


i7 at stock?

OC it to 4ghz and above, ur scores will definitely improve


----------



## pdiomidis

yes i7 2600K is in stock frequency plus stock cooler because i wait for the watercooling kit for overclocking.. so it seems normal?


----------



## sid0972

well i never owned that card, so i cant tell for sure
but i think that is normal,
just overclock and see the results for yourself

this guy has a score of 5800 with 2600k at 4.5 ghz
so i think there is no need ot worry


----------



## ezveedub

Just got a 15695 score. Gonna see if I can up it some more









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1280295


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;13663936*
> Good score, and nice looking system. It's done with the lastest drivers?
> 
> My last and best score was 6778, still waiting for a new SLI_patch to come out. So i can use the latest drivers, and bump the score up.


That's right - the latest 275.27 drivers.


----------



## veblen

Here's my score with Aquatic Raven (GTX 470 SLI): P9715

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1280231


----------



## Spct

with my Lightning o/c'ed.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1281272


----------



## BodgeITandRun

i7 920 & 6990 : P9686

Struggling to get my chip above 4ghz which seems to be the bottleneck.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1282946?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1282946%3Fkey%3DPYnuKAbREhPXJzXLu79cU0Vrr5M65k


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodgeITandRun;13672614*
> i7 920 & 6990 : P9686
> 
> Struggling to get my chip above 4ghz which seems to be the bottleneck.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1282946?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1282946%3Fkey%3DPYnuKAbREhPXJzXLu79cU0Vrr5M65k


Wow i cant believe how much an i7 920 bottlenecks these new cards now. I'm thinking you should be at 12000+


----------



## Wulfgar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;13664203*
> Hmm, most of the times a GTX 580 has arround 6,5k score if i am correct.
> 
> Seems a little low indeed.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Score aint that bad, searched a little. Default they are mostly below 6k.


Around 5600 is a normal score on the 580 at stock. I should know, my friend has it.


----------



## veblen

Here's my single GTX 480 score with the latest beta drivers: P6918.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1282074


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13672645*
> Wow i cant believe how much an i7 920 bottlenecks these new cards now. I'm thinking you should be at 12000+


Yeah, I was certainly hoping for more than I got that's for sure. Out of interest, would a 980x or 990x at the same clocks give me a better 3dmark score or not?

I am only asking as I can't be bothered going the Sandybridge route just yet and would prefer a simple change of chip.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodgeITandRun;13676290*
> Yeah, I was certainly hoping for more than I got that's for sure. Out of interest, would a 980x or 990x at the same clocks give me a better 3dmark score or not?
> 
> I am only asking as I can't be bothered going the Sandybridge route just yet and would prefer a simple change of chip.


Yes, a 970/980x/990x would boost your 3dmark scores significantly, but it won't help you much, if at all, in actual games at high resolutions.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;13677031*
> Yes, a 970/980x/990x would boost your 3dmark scores significantly, but it won't help you much, if at all, in actual games at high resolutions.


Thanks for the reply. Well I suppose that games performance is what matters most, rather than the pi$$ing contest that is 3Dmark. I am just addicted to trying to improve my score.


----------



## FtW 420

Played with some 3dmark11 last night, 990x @ 5.3Ghz, single gtx580 @ 1145/2204, score p9115










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1288117


----------



## Optimouse Prime

Hey guys ive just a quick test with my GTX 570 and gotten 6713 dont know how that stacks up against overclocked 480s and stock and oc 580s is it an alright score for the oc?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Wow i cant believe how much an i7 920 bottlenecks these new cards now. I'm thinking you should be at 12000+


It's not bottlenecking, it's just that 3dmark11 tests the physics on CPU separately and then averages it in for the final score, I think I got 12k for GPU, 9 for CPU and ended up with a lower score, even though my graphics score is higher than others. A 5ghz chip will open it up the most, at least it looks like That's the key.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Played with some 3dmark11 last night, 990x @ 5.3Ghz, single gtx580 @ 1145/2204, score p9115










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1288117


Wow, that's getting uncomfortably close to my SLI 560Ti score!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 5outh

P4187 @950/1900

Looks like my CPU is performing poorly. D:


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Cracked 10k which is me happy for the time being. 3Dmark still says it is low,but whatever. It's still better than before.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1293763


----------



## veblen

Cracked 10K on GTX 470 SLI: P10054!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1293841


----------



## masonkian

P10838 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1204581


----------



## BodgeITandRun

With those scores so close to mine it makes me wanna get my CPU a little higher now.

So I will thank you two in advance for making me melt my processor,lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Amazed at how close I am to SLI 480's!


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Pfft I'm closer to 480s than you are


----------



## landyzhu

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1015756
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1015858


----------



## Khalam

lads this is me breaking 19k

19177 points

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2174613_khalam_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_6990_19177_marks?new=true


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared;13695442*
> Pfft I'm closer to 480s than you are


Not for long!


----------



## BallaTheFeared

lol, 580s are going to smoke me, but I'll send you ninja PM's about price vs performance instead.

lol


----------



## Epsi

New score with the latest Nvidia drivers 275.33.

P7060

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1306554


----------



## IXcrispyXI

does my score seem low? 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1306769;jses...cw5ecUfjw4CUSk


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Just compare your gpu scores, you're at a disadvantage in scoring with that cpu.

(overall - combined - physics - will all suffer from that cpu)


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


Just compare your gpu scores, you're at a disadvantage in scoring with that cpu.

(overall - combined - physics - will all suffer from that cpu)


so the 2 core diff hurts it that much?
also this was with a higher oc i just ran 
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1306928?show...2XsqER6AfWVscw


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Your overall score, yeah probably. Since the test uses all available threads/cores for physics and combined you'll lose a bit of score in both gpu and overall from the cpu.

If I were you I'd just compare your GPU test 1-4 results.


----------



## Modz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1317298

#1 spot for my setup yeah buddy!

using 270.61 drivers

Can go up to 4.4ghz, but I am ironing out stability issues before I bench


----------



## yoyo711

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1248394

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1276687

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1316690

Cracked 10K on GTX 580s


----------



## xHighAlert

Nada,
CURSE YOU CUDA-BUT-NO-DX11-SUPPORT


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xHighAlert;13743963*
> Nada,
> CURSE YOU CUDA-BUT-NO-DX11-SUPPORT


hahahahaha make me








Have a Nice day


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz;13743857*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1317298
> 
> #1 spot for my setup yeah buddy!
> 
> using 270.61 drivers
> 
> Can go up to 4.4ghz, but I am ironing out stability issues before I bench


2 x 460GTX 1GB in SLI.

270.61 7991

When FutureMark catch up to 275.33 8489


----------



## crash01

*Crash01* | Intel 2500K @ 4.48GHz | 2x2Gb Corsair DDR3 XMS3 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 | MSI P67A GD65 (B2) | Gigabyte GTX460 *SLi* (850/2100 @1.037v) | *P7674* | *Screen
*


----------



## Rognin

Mine, though waiting on my third GTX580... =(


----------



## WALSRU

Current best - 9148

11.5b Driver not approved







. I'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WALSRU;13771592*
> Current best - 9148
> 
> 11.5b Driver not approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll get some pics up soon.


Beta drivers don't give official scores, something about it needing to be windows certified or something like that


----------



## Bl4k

here my score


----------



## 1MadGrunt

P7890
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1322902

I believe it's currently the fastest i7-860 with GTX 460 in SLi.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;13744646*
> 2 x 460GTX 1GB in SLI.
> 
> 270.61 7991
> 
> When FutureMark catch up to 275.33 8489


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1MadGrunt;13809454*
> P7890
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1322902
> 
> I believe it's currently the fastest i7-860 with GTX 460 in SLi.


Looks like alancsalt has a higher score


----------



## Lindyrig

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1356526

P4338 Using a non valid graphics driver


----------



## Crezzlin

P12018 3DMarks

Tri fire 1 6970 and 2 6950's running at 8x8x4x PCIE, i7 2600k @4.8GHz 16gig ram overclocked to 1866mhz.. The motherboard is a ASrock Z68 E4


----------



## WALSRU

^ so jelly









P.S. update your system in user CP so you can show that beast off


----------



## Crezzlin

Done


----------



## yoyo711

This is my score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1248394 580 872 2400 p7351

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1276687 6950 880 1375 p5754

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1316690 580 sli 800 p11824

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1322514 6950 925 1375 p5924

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1335392 6950 940 1375 p6043

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1360263 6970 979 1375 p6209


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crezzlin;13821394*
> P12018 3DMarks
> 
> Tri fire 1 6970 and 2 6950's running at 8x8x4x PCIE, i7 2600k @4.8GHz 16gig ram overclocked to 1866mhz.. The motherboard is a ASrock Z68 E4


Does it support 3 way, or do you have a board like mine?


----------



## Wulfgar

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1302880;jsessionid=12lt56khnn4rt?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1302880%3Fkey%3Dv7NdDLU7fKr9PXYHh9mdT40MVCpm6M

5.7K for me


----------



## yukon

does 4.7 something sound right for my rig current oc is 3.8Mhz


----------



## 1MadGrunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi;13819333*
> Looks like alancsalt has a higher score


He does...with a i7-950. Search for i7-860 and GTX 460 with SLi.

http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeId=232&linkedDisplayAdapters=2&cpuModelId=1012&chipsetId=619

As my original post stated...currently the fastest i7-860 with GTX 460 in SLi.


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1MadGrunt*


He does...with a i7-950. Search for i7-860 and GTX 460 with SLi.

http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeI...&chipsetId=619

As my original post stated...currently the fastest i7-860 with GTX 460 in SLi.










Ah ye like that, sorry was reading it the wrong way.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Just updated 3DMARK and now have a combined score of 2000 less!

Oddly enough it says my system is now on par with similar ones and at the higher score it was apparently below.

Have I broke something?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here is my Score with updated 3DMark11 
X6 @ 4160Mhz and GTX460's @ 925/1800/2000
P 7569


----------



## wot

P7136 3DMarks
2600k 4.9Ghz
GTX570 960/1920/2226MHz
Based on my spec and OC does this look right?


----------



## Greg0986

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1358854

P7024 AMD Phenom II X4 965 @ 4GHz 2x 6870 @980 core


----------



## Crezzlin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BallaTheFeared*


Does it support 3 way, or do you have a board like mine?


It must do 3 way, but its hard to find any info on the net about it.. the 3 cards show up as ( 3 GPU's (0 6 4) in the crossfire menu. I had a Asus z68 Pro before this but it didn't show up the 3rd card, think the 3rd pcie lane isn't connected directly like the above 2 lanes.. also the Asus board wouldn't handle 16gig of ram overclocked for some reason..


----------



## Dekken

P8828 3DMarks
Does this look right to you guys?
Specs in the sig.


----------



## Crezzlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukon;13828464*
> does 4.7 something sound right for my rig current oc is 3.8Mhz


Yeah i just got P5714 with a 6970 stock nd 4.8ghz cpu.


----------



## Crezzlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dekken;13834282*
> P8828 3DMarks
> Does this look right to you guys?
> Specs in the sig.


Hi yeah I got P9704 3DMarks with crossfire and your cpu speed and motherboard.. my Ram is running at 1866mhz but will try dropping it to your soeed of 1333mhz tomo and see what i get.


----------



## NineteenEleven

i just got 4183 with no OC done yet, i just changed my GPU last night


----------



## Mactox

just got 5196

gpu default clocks, cpu clocked to 3.4GHz


----------



## Lindyrig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mactox*


just got 5196

gpu default clocks, cpu clocked to 3.4GHz










??


----------



## Mactox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lindyrig*









??


haha good you asked, I had been messing with msi afterburner before but deleted it again since I can't go higher then the default control panel OC anyway. But turned out my gpu core was still set to 915 because I didn't reboot.

Ran a new scan with default gpu clocks: 880/1375 and the result dropped a bit:

http://users.pandora.be/mactox/gpu_default.jpg

Will do a run on 915 gpu clock as well, but currently waiting for my RAID to restore from a crash


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mactox*


haha good you asked, I had been messing with msi afterburner before but deleted it again since I can't go higher then the default control panel OC anyway. But turned out my gpu core was still set to 915 because I didn't reboot.

Ran a new scan with default gpu clocks: 880/1375 and the result dropped a bit:

http://users.pandora.be/mactox/gpu_default.jpg


did you unlock Afterburner?


----------



## Mactox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wermad*


did you unlock Afterburner?


Misunderstood it, @ 920 core or even 1400 memory it would already give some errors on GPUTool. So it doesn't really matter if afterburner is unlocked ... can't go higher anyway


----------



## allupinya

temps and voltages are for the benchmark session
cpu @ 1.43v I have no vdroop options so bolts to 1.5v during load.


----------



## Darco19

7574 - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1371072

I'm really impressed for a single card config + CPU OC that is nowhere near 4.8-5.0


----------



## Gabkicks

here is a run with my new 6950. I cant seem to get my gts 250 to do physx...
P5808 3DMarks


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks;13849858*
> here is a run with my new 6950. I cant seem to get my gts 250 to do physx...
> P5808 3DMarks


I think the 3dmark11 forces CPU physics, to even the ATI/Nvidia field


----------



## Gabkicks

yeah you're right, there's no gpu physx in 3dmark 11


----------



## Gillymonster

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1386506
P8957... pretty good right?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Pretty good, could be better. I got 9742 with two GTX 560Ti's...


----------



## Gillymonster

Headed out of town today... not back until the 21st ... I suppose I will change to the 11.6 catalyst and then try my luck with the cards overclocked when I get back....


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crezzlin;13821394*
> P12018 3DMarks
> 
> Tri fire 1 6970 and 2 6950's running at 8x8x4x PCIE, i7 2600k @4.8GHz 16gig ram overclocked to 1866mhz.. The motherboard is a ASrock Z68 E4


How am I getting a better score than you?

Does 3dmark use Physx?

Edit: Derp, read the posts above mine...


----------



## Dissentience

Here's mine:









EDIT: Ran again, scored a little higher: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1387750


----------



## Crezzlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13895455*
> How am I getting a better score than you?
> 
> Does 3dmark use Physx?
> 
> Edit: Derp, read the posts above mine...


Not sure but the GTX cards do better at low res ie 1920x1080 and the ATI work better at eyefinity levels.. my 295 sli setup was close to my trifire at 3dmarks :s


----------



## Crezzlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13895455*
> How am I getting a better score than you?
> 
> Does 3dmark use Physx?
> 
> Edit: Derp, read the posts above mine...


Whats your CINEBENCH Windows 64 Bit GPU Score like.. Ta


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yukon;13828464*
> does 4.7 something sound right for my rig current oc is 3.8Mhz


Sounds low. I had P5200 something with a Phenom II 920 @ 3.72 and a 6950. Granted it was the highest score for that config.


----------



## Crezzlin

http://i712.photobucket.com/albums/ww122/crezzlin/3DMARK11.jpg


----------



## NineteenEleven

removed


----------



## NineteenEleven

sig rig


----------



## ttoadd.nz




----------



## spud84

X2409 is my fastest so far. Hoping for a few more points once i put the 580 on water.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1373080


----------



## IXcrispyXI

does my score seem about right for my rig?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1409563?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1409563%3Fkey%3DJhWAQeYnhrUy4LuAnPQ4v0SdzY0bar


----------



## [CyGnus]

IXcrispyXI for a 2 core CPU i would say that is pretty good


----------



## jprovido

sig rig [email protected] 4.1ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido;13949065*
> sig rig [email protected] 4.1ghz


Would've liked to look at the validation link for that.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

P5881 3dmark11 Basic Edition, Stock CPU and GPU, how's mine looking?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1410564;jses...FMUyc3jSUnR3Uy


----------



## alancsalt

Probably OK for stock clocks. Do better with OCs and tweaking....


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Probably OK for stock clocks. Do better with OCs and tweaking....










No way I'm overclocking on stock during summer with ambients 26-30C, I'm already hitting 80C on Bad Company 2!! And no need either, I'm getting 70+ frames @ 1920x1080 maxed, 4AA, 16AF, HBAO on!!









I will wait for BF3 and winter and possibly get an AC Extreme Plus before I overclock her.


----------



## alancsalt

Similar temps here in summer. I'm underwater so only have to cut back to 4.3GHz for my i7-950, and wc sli gtx 460's only hit 40s in summer so can still run 936/1125 benching even then.

Expensive solution though. I spent over AU$600 on that.


----------



## Tman5293

My score was P3248.


----------



## FtW 420

Got p9115 with single 580, p14331 with 2 x 580, last night ran tri sli for p18252


----------



## BodgeITandRun

P10442

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1412607

Don't think I can go much higher without adding another card.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13955672*
> Got p9115 with single 580, p14331 with 2 x 580, last night ran tri sli for p18252


Man o'man! Wish I had your income/hardware. That's what I get for not saving my greens.


----------



## Catscratch

Everything stock. 3200 cpu 2000 ht&nb 775 gpu 1000 vram


3900 cpu 2600 ht&nb stock gpu


3900 cpu 2600 ht&nb 850/1050 gpu


Low low low low :/


----------



## otakunorth

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
with the system in my sig
the 6870's are running the xfx black edition bios
and my 1055t is running just shy of 4ghz


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13955672*
> Got p9115 with single 580, p14331 with 2 x 580, last night ran tri sli for p18252
> 
> [snip]


Jesus, how do I only get 15k with my tri-sli setup?!

Linky


----------



## khemist

P7059 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/794217

GTX [email protected]/2100 [email protected]


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin;13966821*
> Jesus, how do I only get 15k with my tri-sli setup?!
> 
> Linky


Think it was mostly the 990x, the gpus were OCed a bit more, but the higher cpu clocks also help the gpu score, & the extra cores/clocks pumped the physics & combined scores.


----------



## Catscratch

Damn, why is my 1090t Physics score low. Only 9. Should be around 14 on stock. Is there a patch fixing 1090t usage ?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch;139735With 93*
> Damn, why is my 1090t Physics score low. Only 9. Should be around 14 on stock. Is there a patch fixing 1090t usage ?


14, is that dual 1090t? I barely got 14k with a 6 core/12 thread 990x at 5.6Ghz.


----------



## Mudfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch;13973593*
> Damn, why is my 1090t Physics score low. Only 9. Should be around 14 on stock. Is there a patch fixing 1090t usage ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13975673*
> 14, is that dual 1090t? I barely got 14k with a 6 core/12 thread 990x at 5.6Ghz.


My I5 2500K @ 4.5 only scored an 8621 on physics so I would think your 1090T is doing pretty well. I'm assuming the additional 2 cores helped your score?

My phenom II @ 3.72 only scored around 4400 on the physics test.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13951412*
> P5881 3dmark11 Basic Edition, Stock CPU and GPU, how's mine looking?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1410564;jsessionid=2zr8scica6vb?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1410564%3Fkey%3DBTkZRSQPe7QtTykqFMUyc3jSUnR3Uy


Thats what my 580 did on first run just, Stock everything. This is going to be fun to play with.


----------



## von rottes

I feel like I should be punched in the face for posting THIS


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *von rottes*


I feel like I should be punched in the face for posting THIS










thumbs up for posting that


----------



## Xristo

P6000

6950/70 @ 920/1420 ... i7-870 @ 4.2ghz .


----------



## von rottes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*









thumbs up for posting that

















Lol Hopefully The next computer I get will be better then that








Or if I can find a cheap E6600 or E6700 for this before that


----------



## allupinya

9103 budget build @ 3875ghz


----------



## Bkpizza

SIG Rig P4040
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1421802

Oh and why is it that the latest FM approved drivers are 11.1 hotfix for 3dmark11 but all the other ones like 03/05/06/vantage are approved up to 11.5?


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;13975673*
> 14, is that dual 1090t? I barely got 14k with a 6 core/12 thread 990x at 5.6Ghz.


Lol. I'm talking about "Physics Test" (fifth test) alone not the entire. I get 9.00-10.00 on stock and barely 12.00 with 3900 mhz. The 4th (graphics) test is also low comparing to similar systems.

There are people with denebs/thubans around 4ghz which gets 20.0 Physics Test without any dedicated cards for Physx engine, well Physics Test is for cpu only anyway. It's the Combined Test that uses cpu and gpu at the same time for physics.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

How's my OC score looking?









P6307

GTX580 825/1014/1650 @ 1.002V
i7-860 3.5GHz @ 1.2V [HT off]

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1423756?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1423756%3Fkey%3D094LTQjWnXfnVSjnPbSj07NcLQAV5B


----------



## Catscratch

Hmm, it seems this board can't fully handle 1090t. On Physics Test (Cpu) it's never %100 cpu usage. 100 100 77 77 77 77 as i recall. So that's why it's stuck around 9.00


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch;13987467*
> Lol. I'm talking about "Physics Test" (fifth test) alone not the entire. I get 9.00-10.00 on stock and barely 12.00 with 3900 mhz. The 4th (graphics) test is also low comparing to similar systems.
> 
> There are people with denebs/thubans around 4ghz which gets 20.0 Physics Test without any dedicated cards for Physx engine, well Physics Test is for cpu only anyway. It's the Combined Test that uses cpu and gpu at the same time for physics.


Getting 12k physics score with your cpu is good, denebs/thubans doin't get 20, just looked up the world record in the performance test & the physx score was 16k done with 2 x xeon 5690s @ 5.6Ghz.
I don't think anyone has gotten 20k with any system.


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes;13981946*
> I feel like I should be punched in the face for posting THIS


man,now I gotta clean my screen cuz I sprayed coffee on it when I saw that...







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;13983155*
> 9103 budget build @ 3875ghz


your joking right? No way that is anywhere near a "budget" build...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch;13990024*
> Hmm, it seems this board can't fully handle 1090t. On Physics Test (Cpu) it's never %100 cpu usage. 100 100 77 77 77 77 as i recall. So that's why it's stuck around 9.00


I'm surprised you haven't killed it yet.That board was never designed to run an X6 processor.See the AMD VRM info thread for more

Finally was able to run at decent clocks-been 100f here all week
3717 on 1100T/6790


----------



## Chris13002

P10757... all stock...


----------



## Officer Farva

Thought I would throw mine on here....loving the Lightning! P7612

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1330263


----------



## Catscratch

No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!








No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!








No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!








No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!








No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!









cpu 3200(no turbo) ht&nb 1800 ram 5-5-5-18 1066 gpu 850/1200(stock voltage)


Lol, talk about physics score now.






























I want everything in 32 bit now lol. Gimme a 32 bit icecream !


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Officer Farva;13990767*
> Thought I would throw mine on here....loving the Lightning! P7612
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1330263


What voltage are you using on your Lightning? I'm trying to figure what is safe to bump mine up to....


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch;13990781*
> No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one told me about the 32 bit EXE !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu 3200(no turbo) ht&nb 1800 ram 5-5-5-18 1066 gpu 850/1200(stock voltage)
> 
> 
> Lol, talk about physics score now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kookoo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want everything in 32 bit now lol. Gimme a 32 bit icecream !


CPU/NB needs to be 2700+ for top scores-keep HTT around 2000MHz


----------



## Catscratch

Won't happen on this board. nb/ht is linked together and there's only HT link multiplier which raises both


----------



## Officer Farva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13990822*
> What voltage are you using on your Lightning? I'm trying to figure what is safe to bump mine up to....


As Scotty would say "I'm giving her all she's got, Captain!"

These babies were designed to take a beating! I envy the fact that you have 2, I'm trying to resist buying another one off craigslist for $415.

I would think the noise alone in SLI would probably stop you from jacking the voltage all the way up, what do you think?


----------



## Razzal

Razzal-2600k 4.9ghz(1.38v)ht enabled, Sli GTX580 940/2200, P13081


----------



## wgolden

I only got X3519 as my highest!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need help I dont understand why I am scoring so LOW.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1255193


----------



## 100PARIK

Buy SSD


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgolden;13991149*
> I only got X3519 as my highest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need help I dont understand why I am scoring so LOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1255193


I got around the same score on my stock system so your score is not low... and remember thats the extreme setting...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgolden;13991149*
> I only got X3519 as my highest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need help I dont understand why I am scoring so LOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1255193


xtreme mode runs higher resolution, most people are running the performance test, your score is OK for the extreme test.


----------



## WorldExclusive

P7203 - GTX 570 925/1850/2075

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1359589;jsessionid=4syeae7z56ja?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1359589%3Fkey%3DfyudCSu76a4tL6fmPeWDLx5m3uLyQH


----------



## Razzal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgolden;13991149*
> I only got X3519 as my highest!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I need help I dont understand why I am scoring so LOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1255193


you are not using the performance preset. your score should start with a p not an x


----------



## Stensby

P6439
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1417210


----------



## Senator

Eh.... Not bad for stock. W/C next weekend.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *100PARIK*


Buy SSD










You would be able to boot into windows, start the app & get to pressing the start button faster, but won't change the scores.


----------



## haojan

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1430605


----------



## mdbsat

It has been awhile since I posted a bench. Ill take it for the i7


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Here it is, didn't break that top 30 list







-I could probably O.C the cards a bit more. Give it a shot later....

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1432601


----------



## TheRockMonsi

My system's CPU is OC'ed at 3.9GHz, and it stayed like that for both tests:

Score with my GTX 480 at factory clocks (820/1641/1900):
P5719

Score with my GTX 480 OC'ed (950/1900/2035):
P6257

Just wish this CPU wasn't so weak. Hopefully there won't be any games out there that will make me want to upgrade it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheRockMonsi*


My system's CPU is OC'ed at 3.9GHz, and it stayed like that for both tests:

Score with my GTX 480 at factory clocks (820/1641/1900):
P5719

Score with my GTX 480 OC'ed (950/1900/2035):
P6257

Just wish this CPU wasn't so weak. Hopefully there won't be any games out there that will make me want to upgrade it.










Overclock it to 4GHz? Usually enough for a single GPU. If this guy can get this, should be do-able.

Unless that's just not yr thing....

EDIT: I'm a dumbass. Missed yr 3.9 bit.....oh well...


----------



## Nightz2k

Until I get another GTX460 for SLI, this is my updated score. It's an improvement for me anyway.









P4172


----------



## jagz

Seem abit low? That is full test not Benchmark test


----------



## Zaxis01

My latest 3dmark11 score.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zaxis01*


My latest 3dmark11 score.



















Fantastic score for 2 x 580s, what were the cpu & gpus clocked at for that?


----------



## CtrlAltElite

SLI overclocked to 1005mhz. MSI 560ti Golden's.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Fantastic score for 2 x 580s, what were the cpu & gpus clocked at for that?


Zaxis01 link:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1444140
# of cards *3* 
SLI / CrossFire On
Memory 1536 MB
Core clock 900 MHz
Memory clock 2050 MHz
Driver name NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
Driver version 8.17.12.7550


----------



## tsuchiro

P6948
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1443675

GTX 570 @ 925mhz core clock, 2200mhz mem clock


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14045011*
> Zaxis01 link:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1444140
> # of cards *3*
> SLI / CrossFire On
> Memory 1536 MB
> Core clock 900 MHz
> Memory clock 2050 MHz
> Driver name NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580
> Driver version 8.17.12.7550


Ah I was just looking at the sig, thinking he either had some really golden cards or I would have to bug him for 3d11 benching tips & tweaks...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Ah I was just looking at the sig, thinking he either had some really golden cards or I would have to bug him for 3d11 benching tips & tweaks...


That's what I was thinking too! I'm already kinda depressed that I cant seem to hit 13000 with my lightnings (got to 12980 at 940mhz gpus/4.8ghz CPU). 930mhz is the highest I've been able to get my cards stable in all of my benches as 940mhz only passes 3dmark 11.

You got any suggestions for me? I'm getting resigned to the fact that I just got crappy gpus...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hey guys, how does this look for the Xtreme preset?



Still stuck at 930MHz max stable OC in everything...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;14050544*
> That's what I was thinking too! I'm already kinda depressed that I cant seem to hit 13000 with my lightnings (got to 12980 at 940mhz gpus/4.8ghz CPU). 930mhz is the highest I've been able to get my cards stable in all of my benches as 940mhz only passes 3dmark 11.
> 
> You got any suggestions for me? I'm getting resigned to the fact that I just got crappy gpus...


Your card is much like the dcII I just got, with the 1150 stock max V I get ~930 core in heaven, 940 in 3d11. With 1.2V passed 3d11 at 974 core.
Not too much can be done easily, either getting it to run cooler, outdoors on a chilly night or a small air conditioned room that can drop the temps pretty good (liquid nitrogen/dry ice is more fun & works better though), or pulling out the soldering iron & modding.
I got the dcII all modded yesterday, just need some time to get it frozen & benched.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Hmmm, guess i'll have to tweak the cpu some if I'm going to reach my goal of P13000 in 3dmark 11...


----------



## FtW 420

I'm liking the DcuII 580


----------



## Romin

Mine Is p7253 !
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1470759


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14073105*
> I'm liking the DcuII 580


You applying any Special Cold to that, or is that at ambient?


----------



## Dissentience

He's on extreme cooling for sure


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14109429*
> You applying any Special Cold to that, or is that at ambient?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissentience;14168395*
> He's on extreme cooling for sure


Ln2, it was loading at -100° to -120° for that bench session. Would be nice if it could do that at ambient...


----------



## Nemesis158

P8093
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1499532

Processor @ 3.4GHz, Cards at stock clocks


----------



## LethalRise750

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1508329

P7163

MSI R6970 Lightning @ 1025/1500 1.2v


----------



## Nemesis158

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1499983

P8724

Proc @ 4GHz + cards at 900mhz core/1225mhz mem


----------



## LethalRise750

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1508882

P7399

MSI R6970 Lightning @ 1075/1500 1.265v


----------



## gotendbz1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1513912

not bad for stock cpu, gpu @ 833/2100


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1;14217622*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1513912
> 
> not bad for stock cpu, gpu @ 833/2100


You don't want to OC your 950? For a single card GPU 4GHz CPU is good.....


----------



## claymanhb

Why is my score low? Can anyone help?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1527178?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1527178%3Fkey%3D5YHktvcPtjzdhCha94wwLELZbN7S5k


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Why is my score low? Can anyone help?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1527178?show...94wwLELZbN7S5k


Doesn't look bad to me, you could get some more out of the cards with higher clocks, and more voltage. I personally don't worry about the weak VRM thing, if one fries, just RMA it. You have two to play with anyway. These cards are pretty tough, I had an incident where my GPU hit 94* due to a glitch with the screensaver coming on or something affecting my an profile.

Also I get better CPU performance and higher scores for some reason with transparent menus disabled. Might try that


----------



## claymanhb

Did some more tweaking and was able to get this:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1530521;jses...cveueFHu8LHFCx


----------



## alancsalt

Posting just this part http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1530521 loses the adverts.... just a little fetish of mine own.


----------



## RobsComputer

My 3D mark score is 10975.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/695548


----------



## RobsComputer

My 3D Mark score is 10975.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/695548


----------



## Intel4Life

Was able to get P11257, still have some overclock headroom too.



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1516653;jsessionid=100vtt1dn6hzl?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1516653%3Fkey%3DSApXqmRC2s5dCafJNmcj8K32qMLkaJ


----------



## nagle3092

My 465s http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1531478?pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=0&dm11Results=34&dmVantageResults=0&pcm05Results=0&pcm7Results=0&page=%2F3dm11%2F1531478%3Fkey%3DVjbAcHvAD573TEAC7Mn5RqU7uF2nE3&show_ads=false&isAdmin=false&dm03Results=0&dm05Results=0

My 570 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1309688


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1531730;jsessionid=1sgxf9tskl25u?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1531730%3Fkey%3D9zvFUpHA6ctN4dHUx3HPLjvj0ACYpY

P11348...570 sli @ 823/1646/2000


----------



## Aaron91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LethalRise750;14202123*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1508329
> 
> P7163
> 
> MSI R6970 Lightning @ 1025/1500 1.2v


Saw your score on another post which was about 6.5k @ same Clock+Voltages how did u manage to crank it up another 600 points?


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1532079?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1532079%3Fkey%3DHfQKzzvxZ6atDZYVapYWLbxQPcpPNL


----------



## Mikecdm

Ran the gtx 570 and 460 yesterday


----------



## FtW 420

Accidentally ran 3d11 in extreme mode.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14259328*
> Accidentally ran 3d11 in extreme mode.











Thats almost my *Performance* score @ P10757...
Very nice! I obviously need to overclock once I get my H100 cooler and an portable AC unit for my room...


----------



## badatgames18

mine so far :/

[email protected] 919/1838/2104
[email protected]



Does anyone know for sure if ram speed affects 3dmark11 scores?


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I'm liking the DcuII 580


















1.3ghz


----------



## trippinonprozac

SIG rig @ 5.1ghz Ram @ 1866mhz CAS 7


----------



## Mikecdm

Little improvement over the other day, could have sworn i already posted this, but not here.


----------



## doomlord52

P11488

Seems pretty good, but I want to cross 12k


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron91;14238135*
> Saw your score on another post which was about 6.5k @ same Clock+Voltages how did u manage to crank it up another 600 points?


I have no idea too be honest... I installed 11.6b and my score skyrocketed ..

Actually though.. my 6.5k was with my old GTX 460s and my 1090T lol. I only saw like a 400pt increase from 11.6 to 11.6b though.

If you mean this one:
http://www.overclock.net/benchmarking-software-discussion/884072-post-your-3dmark11-scores-12.html#post11730896


----------



## alancsalt

Gainward dual fan gtx 580 sli fresh out of their boxes: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1550400 mated with i7-970 running 4.508GHz.

P11591 3DMarks


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Gainward dual fan gtx 580 sli fresh out of their boxes: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1550400 mated with i7-970 running 4.508GHz.

P11591 3DMarks











Overclock those beasts! I can beat your GPU score with my OC 570's







you can get probably upwards of 14k GPU I'd imagine.

What are your temps stock running 3dmark?


----------



## yoyo711

Omg







gtx 570s killing gtx 580s









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1316690 580 sli p11824


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


Overclock those beasts! I can beat your GPU score with my OC 570's







you can get probably upwards of 14k GPU I'd imagine.

What are your temps stock running 3dmark?


That was straight out of the box.
Stock intel cooler on the cpu and stock fans on the Gainwards.
Waiting for EK waterblocks from Slovenia - just a day or two now...hang on to your horses....


----------



## Mikecdm

This time did a little playing around with my 570. It started acting up a bit. Couldn't run the same clocks on other benches as it has done before.


----------



## wumpus

CBB at -62 and pot didnt have enough mass to hold load at 1400Mhz 1.45v for some reason...if it got below 63.5C it would crash at 1400









and gotta love that sempy


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;14300021*
> This time did a little playing around with my 570. It started acting up a bit. Couldn't run the same clocks on other benches as it has done before.


You got another 2600k, 55x multi not bad...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You got another 2600k, 55x multi not bad...


It works pretty well.

Here is one more shot at the gtx 460.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


It works pretty well.

Here is one more shot at the gtx 460.

*snip*


Nice clocks on that 460. Did you vmod it, or did you just mod the bios for more voltage?

Edit: NVM, I just saw the pics of it on the bot.


----------



## alancsalt

Improving. Still on air. Gainward 580 x 2 (850/1038 GPUZ) with i7-970 @ 4715MHz.

Having a "Clearance Delay", which means customs are holding up my EK waterblocks from Slovenia....(??!)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1556502


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat;14305373*
> Nice clocks on that 460. Did you vmod it, or did you just mod the bios for more voltage?
> 
> Edit: NVM, I just saw the pics of it on the bot.


It's vmodded, but I was gonna flash the bios for more voltage. I ended up compeltely forgetting about it since i didn't think I was going to bench that card.

It needed around 1.325v to run 1175, but wouldn't run 1200. I made it almost the entire way through 3d11 at 1200 with 1.35v and it crashed at the very end of the last test. After that I couldn't even get it to run 10 seconds into the first test. BTW, Pizzaman did the work on the card. I got the card from him and he vmodded it before sending it to me. Unfortunately, the memory doesn't clock very well. On air or water it barely does over 2100.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;14307492*
> It's vmodded, but I was gonna flash the bios for more voltage. I ended up compeltely forgetting about it since i didn't think I was going to bench that card.
> 
> It needed around 1.325v to run 1175, but wouldn't run 1200. I made it almost the entire way through 3d11 at 1200 with 1.35v and it crashed at the very end of the last test. After that I couldn't even get it to run 10 seconds into the first test. BTW, Pizzaman did the work on the card. I got the card from him and he vmodded it before sending it to me. Unfortunately, the memory doesn't clock very well. On air or water it barely does over 2100.


IIRC mine can do ~1.25v via the bios (it's the bios Spec posted), but I'll have to try and see how much further it can go, but I'll probably end up vmodding it before I throw a pot on it.

All of the scores you posted are out of my reach though, thanks to that 2600k of yours. They seem to be dominating all of the heaven scores lately, and I don't have anything that can match it in 06/vantage either.


----------



## rx7racer

Wanted to see where I stood with my switch to SLI, gotta say I'm not mad at least.

Couple of cheap ol' Refurb PNY GTX 465's here, only have them at 825MHz core and 1800MHz mem, think that's about it for them on air.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1564858


----------



## alancsalt

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1565505

Squeezed it up to 12415 with gtx580sli @ 850/2075 on air - ambient 19c with i7-970 @ 4.8GHz


----------



## mtbiker033

compare link in my sig, best score done at 930c/1950m @ 1075mV










nice score alancsalt!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


compare link in my sig, best score done at 930c/1950m @ 1075mV










nice score alancsalt!


Not so bad yourself








You could get higher with more OC on the CPU


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Gonna be pushing to 800 tonight to see where it goes.


----------



## Warfox101

5870's Ceossfire


----------



## EasyC




----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EasyC*





Should try new drives, it boosted my score a lot.


----------



## Kwen

Score de P6677 avec ma GTX570


----------



## linkin93

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1573777

P2485 on the system in my sig.


----------



## Tiger S.

Sig without sli.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


Sig without sli.



















Screenshot says with sli...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Screenshot says with sli...


that looks like an sli enabled score to me?


----------



## alancsalt

I keep referencing memory that cant be read.....but best so far.....for two Gainward 580s in SLI under water.....with a 970 at 4.8GHz

12541


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14397416*
> I keep referencing memory that cant be read.....but best so far.....for two Gainward 580s in SLI under water.....with a 970 at 4.8GHz
> 
> 12541


Getting better, isn't it winter in underland? Should be able to take the rig outdoors for more cold & better clocks.
For the bot best to keep physx disabled, whether the bench can use it or not. Had 03 & 11 submissions reported for leaving it enabled since it didn't matter, but guess it still matters to some.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;14395584*
> that looks like an sli enabled score to me?


I stand corrected, it was sli.. my bad.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14397531*
> Getting better, isn't it winter in underland? Should be able to take the rig outdoors for more cold & better clocks.
> For the bot best to keep physx disabled, whether the bench can use it or not. Had 03 & 11 submissions reported for leaving it enabled since it didn't matter, but guess it still matters to some.


Thanks for the tip FtW.









In that case









(I'm in sub-tropical Underland, so the lowest temps are already gone. Only two or three weeks where it might dip to 8C in the early hours. Right now 17C is about as low as I'm seeing, but might still get a brief cold snap. It was an 8C dawn when my i7-950 saw 5028.9MHz....)










I think I might have found why I got unreadable memory referencing errors.
I installed earlier 3DMark programs after 3D11 and I'm thinking doing that overwrote some of the system information module, because since installing standalone Futuremark_SystemInfo_v400_installer.exe the problem seems to have gone....
Any one else had a prob like this?


----------



## CBZ323




----------



## hxcnero

P11005 for me
12518 graphics score
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1592705


----------



## Synaps3

P4097 with signature rig and nVidia BETA drivers. Not bad for a GTX460.


----------



## alancsalt

Just a pretty ordinary pair of 580s. I should have shelled out the extra for lightnings or something that could do more.....


----------



## McDown

Core:1000
Shader: 2000
Memory: 2200










Attachment 222568


----------



## RawFoodPhil

New personal high for me. 115K!
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1614873;jses...64DnpusHL60bFa


----------



## N3C14R

P7097 with sig rig.








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1625056


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

*
300 points less than my HD5970&Hd5870 tri setup I had before, but I'm happy with it. I could o.c more, the cards are ok with the temp's right now...*










What does everyone think I should do? Should I up the volts and oc more & what should the settings be? or is it hot enough?


----------



## gaurav sharma

mine scores with 5850 cfx.









both gpus at 826/1150


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I gave it another shot. Seems to like this overclock, no problems. Almost better than a gtx580 sli now!!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Neo_Morpheus*










*
300 points less than my HD5970&Hd5870 tri setup I had before, but I'm happy with it. I could o.c more, the cards are ok with the temp's right now...*










What does everyone think I should do? Should I up the volts and oc more & what should the settings be? or is it hot enough?


For gaming that's great, for e-peen scores if you're ballsy do what I did and go 1.1v, then lock the fans at max and open the case, do some hardcore runs and see how high you can get the core by adding more and more until it fails the bench. Then back off a fee MHz and that's your max bench overclock


----------



## esproductions

2600K Stock Clock

3DMark 11
P4965
Graphics Score 4647
Physics Score 8013
Combined 4699

GT1 - 22.41
GT2 - 22.30
GT3 - 28.06
GT4 - 13.73
PT - 25.44
CT - 21.86

2600K OC @ 4.5 GHZ HT ON

3DMark 11
P5013
Graphics Score: 4626
Physics Score: 9523
Combined Score: 4633

GT1 - 22.31
GT2 - 22.17
GT3 - 27.93
GT4 - 13.68
PT - 30.23
CT - 21.55


----------



## Mightylobo

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1644065;jses...bQn83wruNsEhZv

2600k @ 4.8ghz
6970 @ 950/1500

P6138
Graphics Score- 5693
Physics Score- 10690
Combined Score- 5836


----------



## esproductions

How come Physics Scores can differ significantly with the same chip at the same OC?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14526023*
> How come Physics Scores can differ significantly with the same chip at the same OC?


Not sure, but I know I get ~1000 point difference when I turn off windows aero and go to a basic scheme.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esproductions;14526023*
> How come Physics Scores can differ significantly with the same chip at the same OC?


Ram speed also plays a factor, I jumped a good amount of points going from 1866 to 2133 sticks.


----------



## lagittaja

Can you guys tell me WHY O WHY I can't score anything higher than P5419 with my setup?
2500K @ 5.0Ghz
560Ti @ 1.05Ghz/2.5Ghz core/mem
That 5419 I got using 280.19 beta drivers so can't share that result from 3dmark.com
Here however is the result I got with 275.33
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1641745
cpu doesn't throttle. 3dmark11 installed on a ramdisk. aero on/off difference couple points.
Do I really have to have higher ram speed?
Since other people with same setup get more physics score and more gpu score.
Yesterday I spent around 6-7hours tweaking my oc and benching 3DM11 for no good


----------



## NoDoz

I dropped roughly 1000 points with the new drivers...think im going to reinstall the previous driver

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1647359;jses...S2yJJmz4JPuePV


----------



## MartynRE

Is a score of P7382 normal for my sig rig?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1652770;jses...hz7EDs79Krq7qU


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartynRE;14545817*
> Is a score of P7382 normal for my sig rig?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1652770;jsessionid=ps41kyo6al3x?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1652770%3Fkey%3DHC7xcSssPctA5VMxhz7EDs79Krq7qU


In the link you provided, the "PC Health Check Beta" section says that it is below average, however the graph directly above that shows otherwise.


----------



## MartynRE

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1653105?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1653105%3Fkey%3Ds5JBTUykY6x6qPLHYx2SJf8wVuymu7

I ran it again, scoring almost 500 higher but it still says I'm below average


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartynRE;14546385*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1653105?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1653105%3Fkey%3Ds5JBTUykY6x6qPLHYx2SJf8wVuymu7
> 
> I ran it again, scoring almost 500 higher but it still says I'm below average


Is cpu overclocked? The score looks terribly low. I scored higher with my 570, but at higher clocks. Regardless, a 1ghz 580 should easily beat a 570.


----------



## MartynRE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;14546450*
> Is cpu overclocked? The score looks terribly low. I scored higher with my 570, but at higher clocks. Regardless, a 1ghz 580 should easily beat a 570.


I don't have my cpu overclocked, what score did you get with your 570?


----------



## SkullTrail

How did this guy get such a high score?
I'm running at virtually the same OC (and I'm running at a higher CPU OC) and I get 2k less.

EDIT: Can it be the drivers? Or the mobo?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkullTrail;14548098*
> How did this guy get such a high score?
> I'm running at virtually the same OC (and I'm running at a higher CPU OC) and I get 2k less.
> 
> EDIT: Can it be the drivers? Or the mobo?


Futuremark systeminfo sometimes sees 1 card instead of sli, he is running 2 x gtx560 there.


----------



## SkullTrail

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14548204*
> Futuremark systeminfo sometimes sees 1 card instead of sli, he is running 2 x gtx560 there.


Gotcha thanks.

OP: Here are my results. Got +348 points for OCing my 560 Ti from 880MHz to 960MHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartynRE;14545817*
> Is a score of P7382 normal for my sig rig?
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1652770;jsessionid=ps41kyo6al3x?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1652770%3Fkey%3DHC7xcSssPctA5VMxhz7EDs79Krq7qU


Physics score - if any part score is under it gives you the "could do better" rave, even though your final score is above average. Overclock the 920 to 4GHz and see what it says..









SLI likes more GHz usually...


----------



## MartynRE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Physics score - if any part score is under it gives you the "could do better" rave, even though your final score is above average. Overclock the 920 to 4GHz and see what it says..









SLI likes more GHz usually...


I don't have a 920...or SLI







...but I will try overclocking my cpu as you said, thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Musta been looking at the wrong specs....maybe i need new ones myself


----------



## clerick

My sli 480s result:








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1654668


----------



## icy_cool_quad

My SLI'd 480's with my 960 all running their summer clocks.


----------



## gotendbz1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1658454
just got card, was able to get to 900mhz on stock voltage, crashed at 940mhz. i will try 1000mhz


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;14409923*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a pretty ordinary pair of 580s. I should have shelled out the extra for lightnings or something that could do more.....


Not bad, I got almost the same setup... at 4.4 ghz CPU... Here is my results...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002;14568167*
> Not bad, I got almost the same setup... at 4.4 ghz CPU... Here is my results...


Yeah, my cards are just a little stodgy - I shoulda gone for direct cu or lightning or something like that....


----------



## madmax911

My goal was to create a stable overclock and also get past the 10k barrier and i finally made it. Weeeeeeeee


----------



## 4.54billionyears

no overclock on graphics cards.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

GTX 470 SLI @ [830 | 1660 | 1720] (wrong profile in MSI AB)


----------



## solar0987

New motherboard, ek hf cpu block , higher score








card clocked at 830/1934/1037mv


----------



## Boulard83

BAM !

I7 920 4.44ghz HTon
SLI GTX580 @ 928/2004

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1687838


----------



## doc2142

How is this score?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1687477


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14641663*
> How is this score?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1687477


It is good, would put you in the top 25 on hwbot.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;14641755*
> It is good, would put you in the top 25 on hwbot.


why?


----------



## FtW 420

I was just comparing there, it is a ranking website for benchmarking for guys going all out on the overclocks, if the top benchmarkers aren't doing that much better, you are doing pretty good.


----------



## doc2142

How is this guy getting 6k
http://hwbot.org/submission/2171414_exclusive_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_5850_6018_marks
I tried 5ghz on my cpu for benchmark and I have pretty much the same video card clock, yet he gets 900 more points than me? is there something else I am missing?


----------



## Mikecdm

Maybe the older drivers that he's using score better. Maybe he has a stripped down OS used for benchmarking and yours might have all sorts of stuff running? It could be a variety of things. I got like 1k improvement just from switching to new drivers on an nvidia card.


----------



## FtW 420

Probably the difference in memory clocks as well, 2133 memory makes a difference over 1600Mhz, & he might be tweaking the video driver as well.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

nothing special http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1646917?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1646917%3Fkey%3D8X7fHBbMKALtN6Pf6jts7V698ehKey but i think its decent for a i5 650 n 560ti


----------



## jbrown

Is this low for a stock 580 and mild OC'ed 2500k?


----------



## N3C14R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown;14645996*
> Is this low for a stock 580 and mild OC'ed 2500k?


Yeah, my 860 and slightly oc'ed 580 scores p7151.


----------



## dem0critus

P6850 - evga gtx 570 880/1760/1900 i7 2600k @ 4.5
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1701857

edit:
P7023 - just bumped it up to 908/1816/1900 still 4.5 ghz on the 2600k. 1.088 volts on the gtx 570 by the way.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1702187

edit 2:
P7112 - 924/1848/1900 @ 1.1 volts cpu still @ 4.5 ghz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1702536


----------



## doc2142

Does 3dmark11 uses the CPU or the GPU as physax?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14664567*
> Does 3dmark11 uses the CPU or the GPU as physax?


3d11 uses physics instead of physx, so runs only on the cpu. The newer version of Vantage has been fixed now so the physx runs on the cpu at default also.


----------



## sexybastard

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1695579

P1380 3DMarks for a Celeron E3200 and a low profile 5570. Not bad.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexybastard;14664698*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1695579
> 
> P1380 3DMarks for a Celeron E3200 and a low profile 5570. Not bad.


Not bad at all, very few scores for that card in 3d11 on the bot, but your score is higher than a guy with a 2600k @ 4.8ghz!


----------



## steadly2004

New High score for me! Memory freq-upped to ~2000mhz, and GPU's at 895core

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1705600


----------



## McMarcus22

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1705695










This is all I can squeeze out


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;14669463*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1705695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all I can squeeze out


Wow! you have an 18500 graphics score! that's freaking awesome. That's the first tri 570 setup I've seen. Have you run the Unigine Heaven benchmark with the OCN thread settings?


----------



## Sean Webster

CPU @4.2GHz
GTX 560Ti @960/2100

P5287 OK I guess









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1705971;jsessionid=vyrbf3yjnf7r?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1705971%3Fkey%3DbKFb7akjYmBBk80b64djRPFWPpVWRt


----------



## Mightylobo

2600k at 4.8ghz

6970 at 1000/1500

P6375

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1700297;jsessionid=1sniwka7fx76g?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1700297%3Fkey%3DmDutDqnFPzZ8UE2RAQ09uEAsr4EXeC%201000/1500%204.8ghz%20;%29


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14670087*
> Wow! you have an 18500 graphics score! that's freaking awesome. That's the first tri 570 setup I've seen. Have you run the Unigine Heaven benchmark with the OCN thread settings?


No I haven't tried that yet, but it's now on my to do list.

Also, I lied... I milked it some more lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22;14670802*
> No I haven't tried that yet, but it's now on my to do list.
> 
> Also, I lied... I milked it some more lol


There's a 2500K in my office. I've had it up to 5.6GHz and run benches at 5.1GHz with it. That would boost your score even further because SLI quite likes a lot of GHz........it pushes up the physics and combined scores....

http://3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/1706027/3dm11/1594147


----------



## McMarcus22

alancsalt said:


> There's a 2500K in my office. I've had it up to 5.6GHz and run benches at 5.1GHz with it. That would boost your score even further because SLI quite likes a lot of GHz........it pushes up the physics and combined scores....
> 
> That last run was @ 5.3 which is as far as I can go. I had to use 1.6 vcore to keep it stable. I guess I could go for a 1.7 suicide run lol. If she blows I'll get a 2600k and take advantage of the ht to push the score up. Hmmmm...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*


That last run was @ 5.3 which is as far as I can go. I had to use 1.6 vcore to keep it stable. I guess I could go for a 1.7 suicide run lol. If she blows I'll get a 2600k and take advantage of the ht to push the score up. Hmmmm...










ah, i was going by the 3dmark system info saying 3296 MHz... you're onto it...


----------



## ~LL~




----------



## ranger052

I just build this new PC, is this a good score?


----------



## MoCo Man

Looks okay for your hardware. Where does it stand when you do an online compare?

When I do that I see what can be done, but I find hard to achieve


----------



## ranger052

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoCo Man*


Looks okay for your hardware. Where does it stand when you do an online compare?

When I do that I see what can be done, but I find hard to achieve


My version of 3dMark is not the paid one lol


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoCo Man;14673317*
> Looks okay for your hardware. Where does it stand when you do an online compare?
> 
> When I do that I see what can be done, but I find hard to achieve


Done I didnt know that with the basic edition I could upload the results...

here is the result http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1707680

Just a question, why is my CPU score low compare to similar systems???

My CPU is running at 4.6


----------



## MoCo Man

Close ALL other programs, set memory, qpi, and mem bus speeds to max stable.

Then figure out what they are really doing to get their scores.

It can be tricky.

Find the sweet spot using intel burn to max you GFlops


----------



## ranger052

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoCo Man;14674043*
> Close ALL other programs, set memory, qpi, and mem bus speeds to max stable.
> 
> Then figure out what they are really doing to get their scores.
> 
> It can be tricky.
> 
> Find the sweet spot using intel burn to max you GFlops


Allright thanks


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranger052;14673098*
> I just build this new PC, is this a good score?


I think thats actually quite a low score TBH, i would of expected to see nearer 13-14k considering that score has come from 3xCypress cores.

It appears after looking around im wrong and thats the average sort of score for a 5970+5870,so your getting what you should be









My expectations have likely come from the fact that i have managed to crack 7k on a single gtx480 and i thought HD5870 was same type of performer as GTX480.
My appologies,i was wrong


----------



## MoCo Man

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1698002


----------



## jello900

First run after rebuilding my rig. Just tried to crank up the slider and was surprised that it was stable after a few tests









Gpu is clocked at 960(MaxTemps:50c/53c), cpu and mems are all on full stock (did not touch anything). Will bench again after i finish maintenance










3dmark11: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1708805


----------



## MoCo Man

Anyone else having connectivity problems with 3DMark websites?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoCo Man*


Anyone else having connectivity problems with 3DMark websites?


Me. With old benchmarks though, it would take forever to load them, a lot of times it fails to load them too. With new benchmark results I have no problem.


----------



## Khalam

orb seems to be down, I cant submit any results online


----------



## fr0sty_

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1712888;jsessionid=168r558vwbnj1?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1712888%3Fkey%3DsqmkA4tkqH0mbHSZUDeA3DXxLHf6DE

I wonder if breaking 8k is possible with my setup...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1712888;jses...UDeA3DXxLHf6DE

I wonder if breaking 8k is possible with my setup...


Oh, it's possible....

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1232011 
Done with my other pc, [email protected]/2 x palit sonic platinum oc gtx460 in sli


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Oh, it's possible....

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1232011 
Done with my other pc, [email protected]/2 x palit sonic platinum oc gtx460 in sli


Impressive, too bad my processor is a dud. (Won't go much higher than 4.0) I also think my cards have reached their limit at 850. Well well, 7k is a good score for 24/7 and should keep me happy until well into next year as far as upgrades go.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*


Impressive, too bad my processor is a dud. (Won't go much higher than 4.0) I also think my cards have reached their limit at 850. Well well, 7k is a good score for 24/7 and should keep me happy until well into next year as far as upgrades go.


i did modify the bios to allow 1.2v, but 1.15v seemed best for mine.


----------



## Coco10




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coco10;14703712*


Very nice! That's a good 470.


----------



## brandon6199

Hey guys,

This is my first time ever running 3dmark11. I got a score of *P5862*. This is on my 24/7 OC.

Does this score seem about right? Also, does anyone have any recommendations on what I should overclock even more to get a higher score?










Thanks in advance..


----------



## FtW 420

Should be able to get more overclock on the cpu & gpu, doesn't need 24/7 stable clocks, just stable enough to finish the 3 minute 3d11 bench.
If you can overclock the uncore more as well that makes a good difference, although can't see the memory/uncore clocks to know where you have them.


----------



## Youngd8

Here's mine


----------



## ~LL~

Here's my latest .......


----------



## Ipwnnubletz




----------



## wermad




----------



## aznguyen316

Hi guys! Just built my system..

CPU: 2500k @ 4.4
GPU: Radeon HD 6870 MSI Hawk 1000/1250


----------



## renaldy

MY RESULT

> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1715137


----------



## solar0987

Little tweaking p5944 trying to break 6k not having the best of luck lol
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1734309?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1734309%3Fkey%3DNp56ah8NRJ4PTDEFx2hCWB7wMhT3tJ


----------



## DOOOLY

Here i have not do a benchmark in sometime now here is what i got


















http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1749622?pcmVantageResults=0&dm06Results=0&dm11Results=5&dmVantageResults=0&pcm05Results=0&pcm7Results=0&page=%2F3dm11%2F1749622%3Fkey%3DTMwpeYA3kzVzHUuT0Hc9mD83nWcApL&show_ads=false&isAdmin=false&dm03Results=0&dm05Results=0


----------



## vitality




----------



## Enfluenza

CPU BOTTLENECK FTW!!!!
im not even gonna bother OCing my GPUs. no point.

3DMark 11 Score...........P6094
Graphics Score...........8077
Physics Score............3603
Combined Score.........3380
Graphics Test1.........38 FPS
Graphics Test2.........39 FPS
Graphics Test3.........50 FPS
Graphics Test4.........23 FPS
Physics Test............11 FPS
Combined Test.........15 FPS


----------



## razr m3

Here's my laptop's score:


----------



## aznguyen316

i5-2500k @ 4.2Ghz
Okay changed out my 6870 for a ECS GTX 570
stock and then "superclocked" OC


----------



## mtbiker033

wow 280.26 are an big improvement for me, gained over 1k points!

overclocked 570 SLI to 950/1900/1900 at 1100mV

cpu at 4.2ghz (200x21)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1769249


----------



## dhenzjhen

new score


----------



## ranger052

My new Score









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1769365?show...&dm05Results=0


----------



## nizmoz

3dMark11 I just did got me a 10150 test with my new built system. Was hoping for more though.


----------



## wot

P7450 2600k 5151Ghz GTX570 965/2200Mhz


----------



## -javier-

this is mine


----------



## chfields

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1775568

P7797 with rig in sig....


----------



## King Who Dat

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1776408?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1776408%3Fkey%3DySQHA8f548WTVm70m43rTTj4c05tFT

xtreme 3603

2600k @ 4.7 (daily overclock)
crossfired 6970's at 900/1350
(one is unlocked and I don't want to feed it voltage, so this is as high as I'm going)

thoughts ?
would it be better to run it at a lower setting since most people don't want to fork over the money for the extreme option ?


----------



## alancsalt

Most ppls just post the Performance score. A few post their Extreme score.

X4368 3DMarks

P12579 3DMarks


----------



## King Who Dat

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1776436?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1776436%3Fkey%3DvhWEWKdCE8qPQq0Q9fzrZZFqsyzVMa

P9994

not too shabby I suppose. I wish I could go higher on my gpu overclocks D:


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nizmoz;14812359*
> 3dMark11 I just did got me a 10150 test with my new built system. Was hoping for more though.


crank that i7 up a bit more. that's a serious score. be happy with it. most of the ppl here would kill for your rig.


----------



## alancsalt

Those are my fully tweaked scores..... for HWBot......


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

been playing got highest score for 955 and 560 ti no sli or crossfire

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1778553
http://3dmark.com/search?resultTypeId=232&linkedDisplayAdapters=1&cpuModelId=917&chipsetId=656


----------



## bl4ke360

Is this good for an overclocked 580?

http://3dmark.com/healthcheck/3dm11/1782430


----------



## alancsalt

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1594351

I think reasonably so.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

why is my score so low with my current sig rig








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1788602?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1788602%3Fkey%3DY22LEN2z7tacdmhab08xY8vawQSzJK

even with my i5 650 i was getting 200less then this


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14858044*
> why is my score so low with my current sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1788602?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1788602%3Fkey%3DY22LEN2z7tacdmhab08xY8vawQSzJK
> 
> even with my i5 650 i was getting 200less then this


266.66 is a pretty old driver....270.51 or 270.61 or 275.33 would give you a better score for a start..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14858044*
> why is my score so low with my current sig rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1788602?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1788602%3Fkey%3DY22LEN2z7tacdmhab08xY8vawQSzJK
> 
> even with my i5 650 i was getting 200less then this


The gpu & physics scores look about right, combined score looks a bit low & is dragging down the overall score. Not really sure why...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

hmm yea its weird + i use 266.66 driver cause i fold and all the others tend to downclock my card to 405mhz might try a newer driver n see what i get


----------



## IXcrispyXI

still low but a small improvement
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1790995?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1790995%3Fkey%3D32VBXPuu3TzTHS2eW8xf95ueqcdt3P
and its sayin im @ 3.3ghz  i got it @ 4.6ghz


----------



## KEITHRH12

2633 ;(


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI;14858521*
> still low but a small improvement
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1790995?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1790995%3Fkey%3D32VBXPuu3TzTHS2eW8xf95ueqcdt3P
> and its sayin im @ 3.3ghz  i got it @ 4.6ghz


That's just futuremark systeminfo. No matter what the memory is running at don't think I've ever seen it say anything other than 667 (1333Mhz). Doesn't always even get the kind of cpu right, much less the clocks.


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1791035?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1791035%3Fkey%3DkxuWLBtwH2kMAXL5tnrnPwm7vNQMUX

Is this a solid score for 570's sLI?


----------



## slyrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RawFoodPhil;14858729*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1791035?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1791035%3Fkey%3DkxuWLBtwH2kMAXL5tnrnPwm7vNQMUX
> 
> Is this a solid score for 570's sLI?


Yes a very nice score indeed!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

im an idiot







had alot of windows updates lol
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1791097?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1791097%3Fkey%3D8AuqaaaaNqBqUcdRSbftcM6Ec9x69v
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1791118?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1791118%3Fkey%3D3UL3EF24nbXF4nj4J0hWYUxCcaEvSy


----------



## coolhandluke41

vanilla 570
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1316816


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sintricate

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1792811

That seem kinda low?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sintricate;14863999*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1792811
> 
> That seem kinda low?


Is your 580 running at stock speeds? Just for reference, I get P6761 with a stock 580.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;14865438*
> Is your 580 running at stock speeds? Just for reference, I get P6761 with a stock 580.


The card is running at stock speeds but the CPU is at 5GHz.


----------



## alancsalt

Most here would be overclocking both cpu and gpu....makes a difference...


----------



## Epsi

Broke my old score by 31 points lol.


----------



## techjesse

Got to love these GTX580 Lightnings














http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1765012 ORB


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX 480 SLI @ 935core and 2200 memory










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1802251?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1802251%3Fkey%3DupqvkM4LeCnRVcX2eutx36kwCajqUQ


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14885505*
> GTX 480 SLI @ 935core and 2200 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1802251?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1802251%3Fkey%3DupqvkM4LeCnRVcX2eutx36kwCajqUQ


1.2v








..nice score Mr


----------



## rainmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14885505*
> GTX 480 SLI @ 935core and 2200 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1802251?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1802251%3Fkey%3DupqvkM4LeCnRVcX2eutx36kwCajqUQ


Very nice, 480's still very strong


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks guys

I agree these 480s still pack a punch


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14886328*
> Thanks guys
> 
> I agree these 480s still pack a punch


How is your WC system set up? Are you using the RX360 in a single loop to cool CPU and both GPU's?


----------



## bigkahuna360

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1805339?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1805339%3Fkey%3DzRmKFU4BeTWPyuTtrsNE6m26ZxeueM


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


How is your WC system set up? Are you using the RX360 in a single loop to cool CPU and both GPU's?


Yep.

Although it isn't quite enough. The thing that helps me is my set up is in a basement that has really cool ambients.


----------



## Slow*Jim

p4848 with the system in my sig
x1525


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Just a base run at 4.5GHz until I set my WCing back up. GTX 570 is at 900/1800/2000 -

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1815205?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1815205%3Fkey%3DErWAytYYesL8v6AUNpydrQDjUpZEk3

P6744 - not terrible, should be able to get well into the 7000 range once I take my 2500k a little higher, and maybe a hair more on the GTX 570. I got around P4100 with my GTX 570 before I upgraded from a s775 e5700 dual.


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

Beat My Last Score A Little Bit

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1805735


----------



## RawFoodPhil

SMASHED my old score by almost 200 points!
P11708!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1815835?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1815835%3Fkey%3DTbXYwUf5YnAELsuqJRQN2DJds9q9JB


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14885505*
> GTX 480 SLI @ 935core and 2200 memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1802251?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1802251%3Fkey%3DupqvkM4LeCnRVcX2eutx36kwCajqUQ


Very impressive... Good to see the old tessellation monsters still kicking in a punch; in this case, destroying GTX 580's... Good Job!!!


----------



## skullbox

Skullbox | P9157 @ Sparkle GTX 560 Ti x 2 | 970/2004 | Intel Core i7 870 @ 4.2GHz | Windows 7 [SLI]


----------



## rubicsphere

6950's:









Unlocked 6950's:


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1820301?show...wdRpcR5sSfH2Mb

P11938 with 570 SLI @902mhz


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RawFoodPhil*


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1820301?show...wdRpcR5sSfH2Mb

P11938 with 570 SLI @902mhz


You can get a higher GPU score with the new beta drivers.

They Increased my GPU score to 13,200! at 890core, I can't complain, since I only had 12,800 with 895 on previous drivers.


----------



## coolhandluke41

New driver !!! (285.27)..get it
single vanilla 570


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I thought 5GHz would have got me past 7000...I was wrong. I compared to similar clocked systems as mine and all the framerates matched, so I guess this is it at these clocks. I might try overclocking my 570 some more, and actually overclock my RAM. Just noticed it's running at 1333MHz.

@ coolhandluke - any tips on getting that 600 points that separates mine and your scores?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coolhandluke41

*Clean* install this new beta , crank your card more ,all C state disabled ,windows classic ,shot off all programs running on the background
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=169555
set up 3DMark 11 correctly under NV control ..5.0~4.7 not much difference for single card


----------



## RawFoodPhil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004;14922505*
> You can get a higher GPU score with the new beta drivers.
> 
> They Increased my GPU score to 13,200! at 890core, I can't complain, since I only had 12,800 with 895 on previous drivers.


Wow, you were right. I just hit 12K with ease.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1823681?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1823681%3Fkey%3DdkLy9xyNUNCsKMkxXUmUUY27wX5rLz


----------



## allupinya

Where are all of the AMD results??

I just broke into one of the tiny bars of similar results

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1824062?show...NeysCcrRn4KPy3


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I thought 5GHz would have got me past 7000...I was wrong. I compared to similar clocked systems as mine and all the framerates matched, so I guess this is it at these clocks. I might try overclocking my 570 some more, and actually overclock my RAM. Just noticed it's running at 1333MHz.

@ coolhandluke - any tips on getting that 600 points that separates mine and your score



Just need more gpu clocks. The memory helps out as does core. I'd say 2200 on the memory should be pretty easy. My old 570 did about 2350 easily and 2400 when cooled better. Some decent memory clocks and more core should put you over 7k fairly easy. I got a few 570 subs in here and some other cards.

Looks like I might have to give these beta drivers a shot. I got 7440 at 982/2350 with 275.33. My score was beaten just above with lower clocks and those beta drivers. Too bad I don't have that 570 anymore, or I'd try to improve on my 8321 score.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14926828*
> New driver !!! (285.27)..get it
> single vanilla 570
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thats a cracking score,id be proud of that for a single card,quite a big splash when you consider Multi GPU configs only pulling 9k


----------



## superj1977

Sorry to double post but just out of curiosity i ran 3D Mark11 and using the new beta drivers.
My score has improved quite a good whack from in my sig which was my best for my 480.
Now got P7321 3DMarks on a single GTX480,not bad TBH,got more room to push my overclock a bit more yet aswell









Very impressed with the new beta drivers 285.27


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is very nice driver ..i think the best one since 266.58 which was rock solid stable but was lacking some high scores, 275.33 was the best for 3DMark11 ..new beta is the best of both in my opinion unigine heaven (you would probably need to bump your voltage just a bit ) ,metro ,all improved

P.S. make sure you do CLEAN install and get 2.0.2 beta AB
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1174372


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Single GTX 480


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

Love The Beta Drivers Beat My Score By 110 Points









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1825588


----------



## el gappo

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1753216

IGP


----------



## Arrowslinger

After tweakin my little laptop this is about all I could muster up.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1823244

P1672 3DMarks


----------



## mtbiker033

new beta drivers game me a boost:

P12,737

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1826722


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT;14931812*
> Single GTX 480


Wowzers 965 core







that is the most beastly i have ever seen a 480 at on here


----------



## sintricate

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1829761


----------



## danttruong

7544 for 2 asus 560 gtx sli.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1840593?show...5Sm5d2meYxJpVs

btw, i have issue with opening nvidia control panel when i am in sli mode. The only way i can open it is to re-install the driver but after the refresh, it wouldn't open. )-;


----------



## Arni90

P10099 6950 Crossfire
Woot I passed 10 000!
Link

And I have quite the bottleneck in my processor in the combined test, 60-70% GPU usage is not good. Hopefully Bulldozer or i5-2500k can fix that soon.


----------



## RawFoodPhil

P12298...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1841073?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1841073%3Fkey%3DNu0a34UTu3ymz2EVezPEhWAVEysTXD


----------



## ColossusofRhodes

3DMark 11: P4179 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1839646


----------



## Beatwolf

3dmark11: 6830


----------



## Onex

damn gotta run this benchmark


----------



## Khalam

Khalam - Single gtx 580 lightning 1020/2040/1130 on air

fastest 3dmark11 on hwbot for a single gpu on air and for a 580 on air


----------



## Mopiko Laila

mine 11,020

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1854898


----------



## aznguyen316

P7054

single ECS GTX 570 w/ Zalman VF3000f
950core/2100mem/1900shader @ 1.088v
i5-2500k @ 4.4Ghz/1.335vcore
max temp was 69C in 3dmark11


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

--990x @4.8GHz and two GTX 480s @ 940core in SLI--










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1864990?show...xrAZeDSZCyYWxc


----------



## Levesque

i7 2600K 5.3 - 6970 Crossfire 1045-1400 - 12995 (GPU score 13700)


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


i7 2600K 5.3 - 6970 Crossfire 1045-1400 - 12995 (GPU score 13700)











crossfire or tri-fire?


----------



## Capwn

P13295
nbd


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1880157?show...hme9JznynxRcXA


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15044855*
> P13295
> nbd


nice score!!


----------



## Varrkarus

http://3dmark.com/healthcheck/3dm11/1875891

P7134


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15044855*
> P13295
> nbd


----------



## EmptyBarrel

5850 Crossfire


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


crossfire or tri-fire?


Crossfire. 2X6970.


----------



## P1LGR1M

New personal best









Attachment 230372


----------



## Scorpion49

Heres mine for GTX 570's, about to update later today with Tri-SLI. My "slow" card refuses to go over 865mhz no matter what so thats what I'm stuck at for SLI.

Best Single P6499 @ 900mhz

Best SLI P10591 @ 865mhz


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My highest score so far:



@ Capwn, that SLI 570 score you got is incredible! Nice job!


----------



## alancsalt

Sometimes I read reviews that question the value of overclocked cards in the mistaken belief that "vanilla" cards can be overclocked just as much. My experience suggests this is wrong. I bought 2 x Palit Sonic Platinum OC GTX 460 and they have always given above average results. 8490

But my vanilla Gainward 2 x GTX 580 aren't as close to the top of their bracket at 12579

Eric's results are impressive enough, but Capwn's are incredible, to me.


----------



## Khalam

ok guys this is me, nothing special yet but getting there


















and an update


----------



## Epsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


ok guys this is me, nothing special yet but getting there










Woot, hehe nothing special he says







Nice scores!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khalam*


ok guys this is me, nothing special yet but getting there









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1880519
and an update









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1892623


From where I'm sitting, I'd be high 15s to low 16s with tri, so that looks amazing....


----------



## Khalam

thanks guys it so happens the 18281 score is the highest score on air on a 3x 580 and a tri gpu setup on air on the bot.

btw this is my single run which is the also the highest score for a 580 and a single gpu on the bot


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is all she's willing to give without going over 1.1v
single vanilla 570


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


this is all she's willing to give without going over 1.1v
single vanilla 570



70 core higher than I'm able to get at the same voltage. Curse you, warm air! Y U NO COLD LIKE WATER.


----------



## wholeeo

Forgot to get a proper screenshots last night during my runs.
































http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1898665


----------



## SteveMcQueen

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1900362

P3798


----------



## Worple

SCORE
P10092


----------



## veblen

P12660 (GTX 480 SLI)


----------



## Mopiko Laila

mine..


----------



## Khalam

Veblen awesome score bro showing the OC spirit there your barely 1k behind sli 580


----------



## Yvese

My 580 at 950/2200:


----------



## XCII

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1856245

P5144


----------



## danttruong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mopiko Laila;15085209*
> mine..


this is kinda slow for 2 6990?


----------



## dhenzjhen

My old score was P8039 and my new score now is P8760


----------



## Khalam

i was getting minimum 18k with 2 so yes, but he is cpu limited.


----------



## Mopiko Laila

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danttruong;15106238*
> this is kinda slow for 2 6990?


cpu is bottlenecking....


----------



## badatgames18

gtx 470 air run


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15118637*
> gtx 470 air run


I love the popup at the bottom right, 'WARNING - your cpu is not too hot...'


----------



## coolhandluke41

yep it always gets my hard pumping for just a split second ..lol


----------



## Tonza

here´s mine. i5 2500K @ 4.7ghz, 2x TFIII PE OC 570s @ 950/2100. Need to test out soon with suicide 5,1ghz and maybe little more clocks on cards.


----------



## Partol

Edit: Updated drivers from 280.26 to 285.38
Previous gpu overclock freezes in 3DMark11.
Lowered gpu overclock from 935Mhz 1.125V to 925MHz 1.113V
graphics score increased by 141









reference MSI GTX 580
max gpu temp 82C
P6115
graphics 7415


----------



## veblen

GTX 470 SLI: P11521


----------



## Mactox

Just installed my 2 GTX580's, haven't clocked them yet.
Only set Physics to CPU + enabled SLI performance mode

3DMark11: P11592

this good result?


----------



## hahysera

i5 2500K @ 4.6 GHz. EVGA GTX 570 (single card) 900 Core Clock, 1800 Shader Clock, 2000 Memory Clock, 1100 Core Voltage


----------



## Tonza

New score







Im so proud of this sonÂ´s. Over 12k with 570s with air! i5 @ 5Ghz and cards 950/2200.

Sorry about the finnish on the 3Dmark11


----------



## Mikecdm

My best from today before the rig gave up on me


----------



## Scorpion49

P7794 @950mhz and still OC'ing Asus GTX 580 Matrix Platinum

SLI comes next


----------



## coolhandluke41

" before the rig gave up on me .."what happen Mikecdm ??


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15131196*
> " before the rig gave up on me .."what happen Mikecdm ??


Looks like 1400mhz happened. I'm guessing LN2 benching?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


" before the rig gave up on me .."what happen Mikecdm ??


Well, TIM froze on me first. While running vantage at low clocks, 1200/2400, to get temps to around -80 the rig just shut down. It didn't want to power back on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Looks like 1400mhz happened. I'm guessing LN2 benching?


Yup, Ln2, but i'm out







. I went to get it filled and their tank was empty. Only got about 15L or so today.


----------



## sarge88

I got P11969,
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1898644


----------



## jprovido

if I upgrade to a sandy bridge what P scores should I be getting with 3dmark11? I'm getting only 9.1k with performance preset on my amd cpu


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


My best from today before the rig gave up on me











very nice mike!









just curious... does stripped os make a difference in 3d bench as much as 2d benches?

what tim you use?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


very nice mike!









just curious... does stripped os make a difference in 3d bench as much as 2d benches?

what tim you use?


Thanks. I just use a retail w7 for vantage, 3d11, and heaven. I disabled services and such. Every time i try to make a stripped one, i strip it a bit much and something doesn't work.

For older 3d benches, theres something that i'm not doing right. My efficiency is very bad. Could be OS, tweaks, etc.

And this time i used Gelid Xtreme stuff. Was doing well up to around -130 or so i think.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Thanks. I just use a retail w7 for vantage, 3d11, and heaven. I disabled services and such. Every time i try to make a stripped one, i strip it a bit much and something doesn't work.

For older 3d benches, theres something that i'm not doing right. My efficiency is very bad. Could be OS, tweaks, etc.

And this time i used Gelid Xtreme stuff. Was doing well up to around -130 or so i think.


yep.. i'm following a guide right now to strip my first








hopefully everything works ok afterwards.

for the older 3d benches... any in particular? with 3d01 there are a few tricks to get alot higher scores with nv inspector and andreyang's bioses.

EDIT: Gelid Xtreme... i heard was suppose to be good








is it ceramique based?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


yep.. i'm following a guide right now to strip my first








hopefully everything works ok afterwards.

for the older 3d benches... any in particular? with 3d01 there are a few tricks to get alot higher scores with nv inspector and andreyang's bioses.

EDIT: Gelid Xtreme... i heard was suppose to be good








is it ceramique based?


Consistency is different than ceramique, I've been using gelid lately & at least at dice temps it doesn't turn all powdery. NCIX finally got some frostbyte in for me, will have to give that a whirl next.
XP is pretty easy to strip, win7 can be touchy, I screwed up my first few attempts too. Half the time now I just do a full install then uninstall the useless stuff & disable unneeded services.

Nice score mike! I have to make my dewar last until at least the benchoff so trying to hold off on the gpu freezing a bit. 580s guzzle back the ln2 as fast as most of the bot team goes through beer...


----------



## bushwickbill

I am looking at the scores around this thread and I cant tell what is up. 
I scored 11231 on Vantage default performance benchmark run, 
GPU score was :17955
CPU:5289
I also ran UNIGINE dx11 demo and got
FPS 90
Score 2277
So I see you guys are comparing a different number or something. I think I am using the wrong number. So can someone please layout how the scoring is measured here?
I really would like to know how I am stacking up to a GTX570 with Like a I5 or I7 CPU.
Please can someone help. Tell me 465 Canadian dollar GPU got me something to sleep about. I know I overpaid by about 40-50 bucks. But this Gigabyte GPU are very hard to find.


----------



## wermad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bushwickbill*


I am looking at the scores around this thread and I cant tell what is up. 
I scored 11231 on Vantage default performance benchmark run, 
GPU score was :17955
CPU:5289
I also ran UNIGINE dx11 demo and got
FPS 90
Score 2277
So I see you guys are comparing a different number or something. I think I am using the wrong number. So can someone please layout how the scoring is measured here?
I really would like to know how I am stacking up to a GTX570 with Like a I5 or I7 CPU.
Please can someone help. Tell me 465 Canadian dollar GPU got me something to sleep about. I know I overpaid by about 40-50 bucks. But this Gigabyte GPU are very hard to find.


Do you have 3dmarks11? Give that a try to compare scores in this thread. If you want to compare scores of Vantage, here's the thread







:

http://www.overclock.net/benchmarkin...ores-here.html


----------



## Scorpion49

Heres my best for the night on stock fan profile:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX 480 @973core










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1921868?show...6DLhK5WRzkCrZd


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


GTX 480 @973core










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1921868?show...6DLhK5WRzkCrZd


Thats some nice memory speed/timings


----------



## Bubble

i got this:

Detailed scores
3DMark Score : 29138 3DMarks
Graphics Score: 30717
CPU Score: 25245
Jane Nash 95.45 FPS
New Calico 84.32 FPS
AI Test 3465 operations/s
Physics Test 34 operations/s

is that consider normal?


----------



## francesthemutes

This is my first 3DMark11 bench.

I got P8341 on my sig rig. Is that good?


----------



## Nemesis158

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1939121
P8964

Highest i can get due to XFX non ref cards OC limitations (~ 910core / 1225mem)

I don't even know how high my Sapphire Ref 5870 can go yet......


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes;15157311*
> This is my first 3DMark11 bench.
> 
> I got P8341 on my sig rig. Is that good?


Yeah it's pretty good, you should overclock your CPU a bit more if you can.


----------



## hahysera

i5 2500K @ 4.6 ghz

Please Id love to know if i have my settings good any tips or suggestions please I'm a new overclocker trying to get the most performance!


----------



## blackbalt89




----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15131063*
> My best from today before the rig gave up on me


What 580 were you using?


----------



## Chuggerboom

Not a bad score considering i only paid £200 for my cards.


----------



## francesthemutes

Did a second run with the new beta drivers so I can actually play Rage. I got P8494. It seems like that is in line with everyone else more or less.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89;15187416*
> What 580 were you using?


580 lightning


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice scores on Vantage and 3Dmark 11 Mike!


----------



## ttaylor0024

Link to Result

First time tinkering with GPU overclocks, it will get higher


----------



## rdr09

just crossed the line . . .

P5002 in my sig


----------



## wint0nic

Rig? Sig rig, X58 monster.
3DMarks11 -13500
Vantage - 45792


----------



## wint0nic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francesthemutes;15157311*
> This is my first 3DMark11 bench.
> 
> I got P8341 on my sig rig. Is that good?


I recommend you overclock your cards/cpu higher to break the 10k barrier.


----------



## andygoyap

andygoyap ---- i7 2600k ----- GTX 580 Tri-SLI ----- P16745









proof it's my rig & score: http://www.overclock.net/water-cooli...l#post15186848


----------



## ttaylor0024

Raised my 6950 clocks a little, increased scores! Having trouble breaking 900MHz though...


----------



## bevo

I have a few questions. Why is my score is X instead of P, and why does it say my ram is 667mhz instead of 1600mhz ? It's hard to see the memory on the right after it's been resized. I figured out the x score. I ran extreme.


----------



## Chuggerboom

bevo said:


> I have a few questions. Why is my score is X instead of P, and why does it say my ram is 667mhz instead of 1600mhz ? It's hard to see the memory on the right after it's been resized. I figured out the x score. I ran extreme.
> 
> My ram comes up as 667mhz as well for some reason?


----------



## aznguyen316

This will probably get buried, but when people post their 3dmark11 scores, I think it would be awesome if you would also type out the GPU you benched in the thread post. "Sig rig" doesn't really work well at all in terms of searching, nor simple links or images since they can't be searched either. Sometimes the sig rig has since changed from the posted 3dmark11 scores. I've been doing a ton of research on some cards lately but this huge thread only has a handful of some more recent cards that come up in search. We all want to make better use of the search function right? Thanks for reading =)


----------



## dhenzjhen

My new score


----------



## Levesque

i7 2600K 5.3 - 2X 6970 Crossfire 1055/1475 - 13578


----------



## ttaylor0024

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bevo*


I have a few questions. Why is my score is X instead of P, and why does it say my ram is 667mhz instead of 1600mhz ? It's hard to see the memory on the right after it's been resized. I figured out the x score. I ran extreme.


Its X because you ran extreme. B is basic, P is performance, and X is extreme


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

990x @5GHz and a GTX480 @980core:










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1968473?show...FVnyxpQAb6AJxj


----------



## bevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*


Its X because you ran extreme. B is basic, P is performance, and X is extreme


Do you know why my ram says 667 instead of 1600? Is this just how 3d mark displays it?


----------



## Disturbed117

Here is mine 
Link


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm;15131063*
> My best from today before the rig gave up on me


Did you use afterburner to get to 1400 mhz? I think it should have past the slider limit.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll post a new one:


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo;15233738*
> Do you know why my ram says 667 instead of 1600? Is this just how 3d mark displays it?


The error is not quite as bad as it appears "Double Data Rate" (DDR) means it's quoting half what you would call your ram speed, so 1334MHz.

Either the Futuremark_SystemInfo is misreporting or you are not running your 1600MHz RAM at full speed.


----------



## maestrobg

6635 points


----------



## bevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;15238900*
> The error is not quite as bad as it appears "Double Data Rate" (DDR) means it's quoting half what you would call your ram speed, so 1334MHz.
> 
> Either the Futuremark_SystemInfo is misreporting or you are not running your 1600MHz RAM at full speed.


I seen that cpu z says 800 so maybe it's just futuremark messing it up. Is there a test I can do to see for sure what it's running at?


----------



## youra6

2x GTX 470 + i7 920


----------



## UNOE

1230Watts on this run = Scared to go further.

i7 950 4.3ghz @ 1.44v
Tri SLI 570's @ 935 Core
3DMark 11 - P14140



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1973827?show...bJcYV3bcfKphU6

UNOE ---- i7 950 ----- 570 ----- P14140 Score ----- Tri SLI


----------



## badatgames18

single 470 run
stock reference cooler


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bevo*


I seen that cpu z says 800 so maybe it's just futuremark messing it up. Is there a test I can do to see for sure what it's running at?


I'd believe your bios and cpuz


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey everyone. Just ran 3DMark11 on my sig rig for the first time and scored P5288. I'm being told this is low for my hardware. Is that remotely correct? Thanks.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Just overclocked my GPU from 700Mhz to 800Mhz and scored P6282. That's almost a 1k point increase. I see how this works...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1979092?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1979092%3Fkey%3Du5KdcoA7fbhnMHrN0axaWg


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 3X 6970 Tri-Fire - 17211


----------



## Vita

Just did my first bench and I must say im kinda disappointed but Im not sure if this is good for my system or not. Or maybe something isent working like its saposed to? I thought I would score higher but I dunno since its my first try. Any help/explanation/advice would be greatly appreciated. My 2600k and both Sapphire HD 6870 in crossfireX are all on stock settings.


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


Levesque - i7 2600K at 5.3 - 3X 6970 Tri-Fire - 17211

snip


vcore is @ 1.488v for 5.3ghz?
your on water right? you can push it more levesque.. go to atleast 1.52-1.55v and see if you can get stable more mhz

you know max multi for your chip?


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;15280393*
> vcore is @ 1.488v for 5.3ghz?
> your on water right? you can push it more levesque.. go to atleast 1.52-1.55v and see if you can get stable more mhz
> 
> you know max multi for your chip?


I know, I know. Not enough time in a day!









I have a ''voltage error meesage'' over 5.5 (perfectly normal) and have to use the offset instead of manual voltage. I also need to tweak my BCLK.

But I don't have any spare time to do it properly!


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Levesque*


I know, I know. Not enough time in a day!









I have a ''voltage error meesage'' over 5.5 (perfectly normal) and have to use the offset instead of manual voltage. I also need to tweak my BCLK.

But I don't have any spare time to do it properly!










turn off voltage monitoring and all the power restriction stuff









or just load extreme profile


----------



## Levesque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


or just load extreme profile


I have (finally!) a day off friday. So will try to find my max BCLK and max multi.


----------



## Slow*Jim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slow*Jim*


p4848 with the system in my sig
x1525


Updated - p4828 (?) and x1552 @5.0ghz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vita*


Just did my first bench and I must say im kinda disappointed but Im not sure if this is good for my system or not. Or maybe something isent working like its saposed to? I thought I would score higher but I dunno since its my first try. Any help/explanation/advice would be greatly appreciated. My 2600k and both Sapphire HD 6870 in crossfireX are all on stock settings.




oc both. can you hear them . . . please.


----------



## crashoran

Kinda disappointed - what do you think? P4023

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1996765?show...2asinpbukjEAuA

I have OC'd the gtx460 1gb, but not my i5 2500k


----------



## crashoran

Update...used the OC Genie II to get 4.2ghz, got 250 more 3dmarks


----------



## omni_vision

got a P5533 kinda disappointed
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1996892?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1996892%3Fkey%3DVpI7r4WSf43J0FppW2YTvQ

at least i beat the bulldozer XD


----------



## Ken1649




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ken1649*












Not bad for a couple of 6990s and a 980x at 4.5GHz.


----------



## NoodleGTS

P10482. How's my score?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2005917?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2005917%3Fkey%3DyJ1YaxgQu_BfprXOLKe2qg

Running i7 960 @ 4GHz and 2x GTX480 at 800MHz.


----------



## Asmola




----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Asmola*












Jeez, nice GPU overclock man.


----------



## Sonics

Just got this with a Phenom II 965 @ 4.1 and a 768mb 460 @ 900/1800/2075
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2014729?key=...caQs6TWo-AkWvA


----------



## Sonics

Got a bit more out of it, 4.2 now and 902/1804/2080
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2020967?key=...692il_SOntvYJQ


----------



## Cubemonkey

3dMark11 P11,862
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2028095

Graphics score 14,517
Physics 8,035
Combined 7,159

2500k @ 4.3ghz
Trifire 2GB 6950s @ 840/1325
11.10 Unified Rage/BF3 Preview 2 drivers


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1100T @4GHz + GTX570 @900core:










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2034351?show...mg4eStfe7v9SOA


----------



## JLMS2010

P8190


----------



## Ballistic Buddha

Adding to the pool now that I've got my Bulldozer chip (FX-8120 @ 3.6GHz).


----------



## critical46

P10147 3DMarks

2500k @ 4.8GHz and 6970 Crossfire @ 950/1407


----------



## eGGe

Here's my results:



My card is at 1000/2000/2100 and CPU at 4.5 ghz


----------



## Mike-IRL

Here's mine.

The card was running on water but my rad was in a bucket of ice so it's pretty cold water, my CPU is on air for that run.

Edit: It's 6033 3DMarks, but the dual core holds back the physics and combined tests quite a lot.


----------



## Sparta

Mine's here
Is this any good for having everything at stock speeds?


----------



## luanswan2002

I guess P3687 is pretty normal for the below rig?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


I guess P3687 is pretty normal for the below rig?


well, with my 460 at 936/2050 and i7 950 at 4.6, managed to squeeze 4713 out of mine, but that was the very highest i could get.....


----------



## emett

P9808 - i7 2600k @ 4.6, 8gb @1600, gtx 590 @ 665 MHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2063050?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2063050%3Fkey%3Dke2dV8BQENfTtEM7ZNi3kg


----------



## off chops

first run 9975

i7 860 @ 4.2
cfx vtx 6970 factory oc 940mhz core 1425mhz mem


----------



## JivePilot




----------



## eGGe

Installed the the nvidia drivers, and ran 3dMark11 with the same settings as before. Here's the results:



A good 100 points higher from earlier (then P5416)


----------



## Khalam

There you go guys, my 3 sli run, 992/2300mhz on all three 580s on air


----------



## jtravapd

Gave mine a shot. Cpu at 4.5ghz and gpu's are stock










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2047849


----------



## Khalam

whats your stock vid on those lightnings?


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eGGe;15456575*
> Installed the the nvidia drivers, and ran 3dMark11 with the same settings as before. Here's the results:
> 
> 
> 
> A good 100 points higher from earlier (then P5416)


I got a similar set up.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2035899

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2035938


----------



## eGGe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15458070*
> I got a similar set up.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2035899
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2035938


Nice!

But how can your physics score be so much higher than mine, still I got more points overall


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eGGe;15458147*
> Nice!
> 
> But how can your physics score be so much higher than mine, still I got more points overall


I ran at 5000mhz, did you run at 4500mhz? That means your graphics card is performing better then mine.


----------



## eGGe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15458320*
> I ran at 5000mhz, did you run at 4500mhz? That means your graphics card is performing better then mine.


Oh, yes I was running at 4.5ghz.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eGGe;15458354*
> Oh, yes I was running at 4.5ghz.


Hmm, that sucks, for me.


----------



## eGGe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15458401*
> Hmm, that sucks, for me.


That's weird! Your memory clock is higher than mine (2300 vs.2100) and I still get higher scores. Really weird


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eGGe;15458510*
> That's weird! Your memory clock is higher than mine (2300 vs.2100) and I still get higher scores. Really weird


Are all your graphic settings at default? Mine are except i have Physics at CPU instead of auto.


----------



## eGGe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15458520*
> Are all your graphic settings at default? Mine are except i have Physics at CPU instead of auto.


I've everything at default. Hasn't changed a thing. That has to be the difference.


----------



## Chuckclc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eGGe;15458553*
> I've everything at default. Hasn't changed a thing. That has to be the difference.


Hmmm, well its close enough, so you have Physics on "Auto Select"? That might make a little difference. I know in Vantage it would make a huge difference.


----------



## mironccr345

Here's my score. Im going to trying and get a score closer to 7400??? Maybe..









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1754051


----------



## marduke83

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1852728


----------



## mironccr345

^ nice score. I wonder what my score will be if I had a 2500K?


----------



## eGGe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chuckclc;15458584*
> Hmmm, well its close enough, so you have Physics on "Auto Select"? That might make a little difference. I know in Vantage it would make a huge difference.


Yeah, I got it at auto. It must be it.


----------



## mybadomen

Is this a good a good 3dmark 11 score i ran it under performance default settings. My card is a single Hd6970 its only my first run using 3dmark 11 my last tests was with both hd6970s and i got 35000 using 3dmark06.


----------



## jtravapd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khalam;15458027*
> whats your stock vid on those lightnings?


832


----------



## mybadomen

very confused.I think my score should be way higher! at least in the 6900 to 7000 range.
Im running i5 2500k rock solid stable 4.8 ghz and my hd6970 2 gig version at 950/1450. and memory at 2137mhz . Could it be because im running unsupported drivers? I have the 3dmark settings @ default the only thing i changed was run benchmarks only.Like i said i am very confused i see compared systems running way lower like 4ghz on cpu and the same card way less overclock.

It runs Rage at 60 fps solid all advanced settings added and maxed.would run higher but turned vsync on.
and Battlefield 3 at roughly 52 fps on full Ultra settings.

What could possibly be going on i ran a new test and still only got P6217 any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## crashoran

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2088520?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2088520%3Fkey%3Df38x2K0mtBI-vzeTRukiVw

P7629 3DMarks


----------



## ChaosBlades

wam bam thank you mam... 11,280


----------



## kayawish24

kayawish24 ---- i7 990x

gtx 580 quad sli

P20157 Score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2093240


----------



## Demarki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran;15482773*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2088520?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2088520%3Fkey%3Df38x2K0mtBI-vzeTRukiVw
> 
> P7629 3DMarks


How can a GTX 460 obtain 7629 score on 3DMARK11? This doesn't make sense...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demarki;15506762*
> How can a GTX 460 obtain 7629 score on 3DMARK11? This doesn't make sense...


In SLI......


----------



## Soya

Got 2120 on my new Qosmio lappy, heh.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

For my sig rig I'm getting *P9665*, seems lower than other cfx 6970's on here.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;15516421*
> For my sig rig I'm getting *P9665*, seems lower than other cfx 6970's on here.


Your score is normal since your CPU is what's holding you back compared to 2500K/2600K users. But that's only in synthetics. Your rig will still kick ass in real world gaming.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznofazns;15516711*
> Your score is normal since your CPU is what's holding you back compared to 2500K/2600K users. But that's only in synthetics. Your rig will still kick ass in real world gaming.


Thanks, I was worried I hadnt overclocked enough or something was wrong.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Demarki

Is that good enough for a i5 2500K with a single GTX 570?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RawFoodPhil

EVGA GTX 570 Classified sli....
P12620
Graphics score: 13405

[http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2124579?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2124579%3Fkey%3DfRMJLAZuw6bBDAq725OcfQ

Maybe I'll post some benches of my 580's some time today...


----------



## LastBucsfan

i7-2600k @ 4.7 GHz + MSI Lightning Extreme GTX580 [950/1900/2100 @ 1.1v]


----------



## gabead

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Is this good with two 560s Sli? each is overclocked to 923 mhz and the memory is at 2200x2.


----------



## jprovido

nothing fancy. mild OC on the video cards


----------



## Boulard83

Asus Maximus IV Extreme
2600k @ 4.9ghz
SLI Asus GTX570 DCII @ 925/1975

P12366
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2128939


----------



## AtomicFrost

The highest score I have gotten so far is P8058. This is at 900Mhz on the GPU cores which is 3Dmark stable, but not Unigen Heaven stable. I usually keep it around 885-890Mhz for gaming which is stable. At those speeds I'm getting ~7900+ points.

Picture:









Not too bad for ~$215 in GPU hardware. Beating a GTX 580 in 3Dmark11 for less than half the cost feels pretty good.


----------



## venom55520

i got P5614 on my sig rig. that seems a bit low, no? (minus the SSD and RAID)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venom55520;15605195*
> i got P5614 on my sig rig. that seems a bit low, no? (minus the SSD and RAID)


that is a bit low yes, i got 6200+ with this pc [4,85ghz cpu and card at 1010/1280mhz]
on my 24/7 OC i get 5900+ [4,6ghz cpu and card at 920/1280mhz]

I do have my 6950 unlocked to a 6970.

I would have expected a 5900+ score from your PC to.


----------



## hajabooja

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2158826?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2158826%3Fkey%3DApkbpglaS1BXQ01q12dw2w

i7-2600k @ 5.1ghz 1.48v Unlocked 6950s @ 960/1375 1.205v


----------



## Xabulon

Finally got my system stable @ 4.6GHZ... here is my 3dmark 11 score: LINK

3DMark Score: *P12355*
Graphics Score: 13525
Physics Score: 10299
Combined Score: 9159
GraphicsTest1: 59.88 FPS
GraphicsTest2: 61.96 FPS
GraphicsTest3: 86.94 FPS
GraphicsTest4: 42.23 FPS
PhysicsTest: 32.7 FPS
CombinedTest: 42.6 FPS


----------



## critical46

11040

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2161361?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2161361%3Fkey%3DvuN6nKJ1wjVtfbH83Xle6Q


----------



## TheSandman

P2152 wish it was higher

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2177521


----------



## yfz350rider

Ive been workin on a new OC for my rig heres some results.
i7 950 @ 4.2 ghz 200x21
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2094314
My gtx 590 @ 700/1975 running an extreme level test X3557
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2179165

I scored the highest out of 100 similar systems for that setup according to 3dmark11 results.

Heres another Extreme level test running cpu @ 4.0ghz and dual 590s pushing quad sli at stock clocks. X5746
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1999278

I also scored the highest for similar systems there too but there was only 15.


----------



## TheSandman

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2183289

with my GTX465 i get P3597 i want 5k


----------



## Epsi

P7744

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2187041


----------



## jprovido

wow my old cards still can bang with the new kids in town. i7 950 @ 4.2ghz, gtx 480 SLI @ 24/7 overclock


----------



## shad0wfax

I have OCd my CPU but not my GPU.

P6601 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2189650

And thanks to the 3dmark unlock code from evga, my "extreme" score is X2160

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2210147


----------



## jcfsusmc

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2189855

P9767


----------



## Casey Ryback

3DMark Score

P5678

Graphics Score

5597

Physics Score

6180


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

p7009

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2190567


----------



## K62-RIG

Hey guys Here is my score with an i5 2500 and SLI GTX 570 @ stock.


----------



## mannyfc

i really want another card but yeah... everything overclocked... still has more in it tho.. card barely sees 70 deg....which for a this card.... is NTS


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

For anyone who has EVGA GTX cards, you can get 3DMARK11 full edition FREE on EVGA website!

You have to register your cards and upload .JPG of your invoice, then they will email you a code! Came across this by chance the other day









Anyways, my score was P7327


----------



## AliceInChains

P12,234


----------



## Chiller-Pure

single card : 9183

http://hwbot.org/submission/2216253_hybridchiller_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_580_9183_marks

dual card : 14078

http://hwbot.org/submission/2213261_hybridchiller_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_580_14078_marks


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKBIRD002*
> 
> For anyone who has EVGA GTX cards, you can get 3DMARK11 full edition FREE on EVGA website!
> 
> You have to register your cards and upload .JPG of your invoice, then they will email you a code! Came across this by chance the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, my score was P7327


Wow awesome, thanks. This is just one more way that eVGA continues to impress me.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiller-Pure*
> 
> single card : 9183
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2216253_hybridchiller_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_580_9183_marks
> dual card : 14078
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2213261_hybridchiller_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_580_14078_marks


Love the pot & mount, whatever gets the job done! Nice run man!


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

as far as i can go on auto voltage- P8293

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2206769

dudes around here got SLI GTX 590??


----------



## Canis-X

AMD PhenomII 1090T @ 4.2
2 X nVidia GTX590 @ 710/1420/1965

3DMark score P13794

Graphics 21302

Physics 6974

Combined score 6338

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2156852


----------



## emett

P10,696

2600k @ 4.5
GTX 590 @ 699
8gb DDR3 @ 1600

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2206062?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2206062%3Fkey%3DXGb5s07OCee068wCgD-leQ


----------



## shad0wfax

People with quad SLI GTX 590s make me think about a new career in home invasion.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

990x @5GHz-1.575v GTX480s in [email protected] Watercooled with cool air from open window:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2217791?page=%2F3dm11%2F2217791%3Fkey%3DJAgcjAprKo5MiLHj6kYl0A&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=CA


----------



## Chiefpuff420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> People with quad SLI GTX 590s make me think about a new career in home invasion.


epic quote lol


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 990x @5GHz-1.575v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GTX480s in [email protected] Watercooled with cool air from open window:
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2217791?page=%2F3dm11%2F2217791%3Fkey%3DJAgcjAprKo5MiLHj6kYl0A&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=CA


(I hid the rest of your quote with a spoiler link to save space.)

Holy cow that's high voltage!
Intel lists VID Voltage Range is 0.800V-1.375V and I know that some OCers feel quite safe at 1.45V with adequate cooling but.... 1.575V !?!?









Intel Data-Sheets say 1.40V max on page 23 too!

1.575V yikes!


----------



## RawFoodPhil

EVGA GTX 580 Classified 1000MHz/2000MHz/4604 on air!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> (I hid the rest of your quote with a spoiler link to save space.)
> Holy cow that's high voltage!
> Intel lists VID Voltage Range is 0.800V-1.375V and I know that some OCers feel quite safe at 1.45V with adequate cooling but.... 1.575V !?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Data-Sheets say 1.40V max on page 23 too!
> 1.575V yikes!


He knows what Intel says.
He chose to run that voltage, (possibly only briefly for the benchmark).
Freedom of choice.
MrTOOSHORT, I salute you. Brilliant result.


----------



## Tronic707x

P2870
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2184035?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F2184035%3Fkey%3DjojJJFC79r9beBTUNA1stg


----------



## RawFoodPhil

GTX 580 Classified 1010MHz/2020MHZ/4604MHz on air!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2220796?page=%2F3dm11%2F2220796%3Fkey%3DajgDbdzZiG26eAGTHgYZ4Q&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=US



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

After a couple of hours, I finally got 1GHz on one of my GTX480s!









990x @5GHZ - 1.575v / GTX480 @1GHz 1.27v:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2226409?page=%2F3dm11%2F2226409%3Fkey%3DROBWv1A_7ktVrKQLYXMH6A&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=CA


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> After a couple of hours, I finally got 1GHz on one of my GTX480s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 990x @5GHZ - 1.575v / GTX480 @1GHz 1.27v:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2226409?page=%2F3dm11%2F2226409%3Fkey%3DROBWv1A_7ktVrKQLYXMH6A&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=CA


very nice


----------



## alancsalt

double post


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> After a couple of hours, I finally got 1GHz on one of my GTX480s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 990x @5GHZ - 1.575v / GTX480 @1GHz 1.27v:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2226409?page=%2F3dm11%2F2226409%3Fkey%3DROBWv1A_7ktVrKQLYXMH6A&show_ads=true&requestIpAddressCountryCode=CA


I think if only the http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2226409 part is used it cuts out the ads. Just a tip.

Good score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Thanks for the kudos guys.

alancsalt, looks like there are ads in both type of links:thinking:


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

Why does OC CPU tend to have no impact on my 3DMARK11 scores....

From 4.4GHz to 4.8GHz only about 100 points more? What does this indicate in my system, if anything? Or is this normal?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> People with quad SLI GTX 590s make me think about a new career in home invasion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chiefpuff420*
> 
> epic quote lol


Not so cool IMO considering that I have a wife and three young children in the house 24/7. It may have been meant as a joke but, as I am a vet of OIF I don't tend to take comments such as these all too well. I work hard for what I have and don't really appreciate the threat, kidding or not.

Cheers!


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Not so cool IMO considering that I have a wife and three young children in the house 24/7. It may have been meant as a joke but, as I am a vet of OIF I don't tend to take comments such as these all too well. I work hard for what I have and don't really appreciate the threat, kidding or not.
> Cheers!


Over react much? lol


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> Over react much? lol


Been to a war zone before......Been shot at before?


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Been shot at before?


wow did you seriously just threaten to shoot me over an internet post







Nice ninja edit lol

first off that guys (and mine) posts were just jokes calm down a bit ranger bob everyone is just poking fun no need to get bent out of shape


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> wow did you seriously just threaten to shoot me over an internet post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sigh some people
> first off that guys (and mine) posts were just jokes calm down a bit ranger bob everyone is just poking fun no need to get bent out of shape


That wasn't a threat....man some people!! That was a question.....Have you personally been shot at before? Yes or no.......If you were to ask me the answer would be yes......read much?

Wasn't bent out of shape, I merely stated that the comments were not as funny to me (since they were directed towards me) as they were to you all. Care to respect my side of the fence at all? I most certainly would for you.


----------



## racer86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That wasn't a threat....man some people!! That was a question.....Have you personally been shot at before? Yes or no.......If you were to ask me the answer would be yes......read much?
> Wasn't bent out of shape, I merely stated that the comments were not as funny to me (since they were directed towards me) as they were to you all. Care to respect my side of the fence at all? I most certainly would for you.


I also fail to see what being in a war zone or being shot at has to do with anything are you trying to make your self sound good?? Ive been around alot of military guys and honestly most if not all of them NEVER brag about being shot at

also respect your side of the fence? no not really just cuz your in the army dosent instantly earn my respect. I still think you over reacted


----------



## racer86

double post


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *racer86*
> 
> I also fail to see what being in a war zone or being shot at has to do with anything are you trying to make your self sound good?? Ive been around alot of military guys and honestly most if not all of them NEVER brag about being shot at
> also respect your side of the fence? no not really just cuz your in the army dosent instantly earn my respect. I still think you over reacted


Well, I take that as an answer of no to both questions then, as well as not having a wife and children in the house all of the time. If you could answer yes to any of those then you might understand my comment regardless of your interpretation of what my verbal inflection, body language...ect... was in relation to my comment, the bottom line is their comments made me feel uncomfortable. I may be a little more sensitive to things due to my experiences across the pond, in any event I take my family's well-fare very seriously. I don't know any of you guys on here personally so that adds a degree of mistrust in what other's intentions truly are and with two comments of that nature, that really didn't need to be said, I believe I should be somewhat justified with my distaste for that.

As far as whether you respect me or not, I really don't care to be bluntly honest. You and I don't know each-other from jack and personally I don't know why you saw fit to position yourself into this conversation to begin with, but you did, so be it. The point that I made about being in the ARMY and serving in OIF was merely a reference to being an individual that has been shot at before, _i.e. "gun-shy"_......nothing more/nothing less.....wasn't bragging nor was I boasting. Sorry to have bothered you with the why in my initial comment.

Glad we could have this chat, you made your point.....I've made mine.....

Cheers!


----------



## rdr09

just to break the quarrel for awhile . . .
P3700
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2209188?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> People with quad SLI GTX 590s make me think about a new career in home invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chiefpuff420*
> 
> epic quote lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not so cool IMO considering that I have a wife and three young children in the house 24/7. It may have been meant as a joke but, as I am a vet of OIF I don't tend to take comments such as these all too well. I work hard for what I have and don't really appreciate the threat, kidding or not.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

It was about as tongue-in-cheek as you can get, hence the winking emoticon. The statement was not an implied threat, let alone an overt threat.

I respect others property and liberty and wouldn't invade a home or business or steal from anyone. I thought that clarifying such things was unnecessary, given the winking emoticon.

I'm not going to comment on the posts made between you and racer86, nor do I wish to derail this thread any further than it has been from its original purpose. I apologize for causing you discomfort.

For what it's worth, I served enlisted from 1998 to 2004. Thank you for your service.


----------



## Warfox101

Crossfire 5870's core 1030 mem 1300

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2238106

P9227


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Crossfire 5870's core 1030 mem 1300
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2238106
> P9227










I wish i could do that with both my cards. i cant get the XFX one above 900mhz/1220mhz though


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Trifire 6970s. I can add another 6970, but these 3 blow through battlefield 3 @ 1080p Ultra W/Max Post AA and 4xMSAA, never dropping below 60fps minimum, so it makes me pretty happy with my 120hz monitor taking advantage of the fps. =- ]

Also, this is 3 x 6970 @ 950 Core/1375 Memory


----------



## jtom320

Just a hair under 8k with dual 5850s.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2286747


----------



## stevman17

Not so great, and this is with the shaders unlocked....


----------



## claymanhb

OC that 2500k and you'll see a huge improvement.


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKBIRD002*
> 
> Why does OC CPU tend to have no impact on my 3DMARK11 scores....
> From 4.4GHz to 4.8GHz only about 100 points more? What does this indicate in my system, if anything? Or is this normal?


i think i got something like P6200 at 4.2ghz and [email protected] iirc and then at 4.8ghz w/ [email protected] 851mhz i got P6862 so idk sounds kinda like yours but i did clock a lot more on the 480 i think that's where most of the jump comes from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks for the kudos guys.
> alancsalt, looks like there are ads in both type of links:thinking:


so like are you going to submit that on the bot


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

7,275 Not a bad improvement from my last 7009 with nothing other than the new drivers and a slight bump up on the CPU. Im pretty proud of my budget build so far!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2298623

5437.

Sound right? All stock.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIMPSONATOR*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2298623
> 5437.
> Sound right? All stock.


Yeah, that's about right. Overclock that CPU and your GPU and you would hit around a 6300 P score.


----------



## von rottes

Not MUCH of an improvement..but Meh:thumb:
Click


----------



## OcSlave

Hi,
Can anybody tell me if this is ok, thought i'd get more fps with my £1300 system








1080p benchmark tests only, ran like crap.


Stock sli gtx 570's and 2500k oc'd at 4.5ghz, 2133mhz ram.
Both cards maxed out in afterburner and nowhere near my 1280mb vram limit.


----------



## Kenetic

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2331356

P14466

watercooled 580's in sli at 980/2100

EDIT - @ocslave run the Performance test (P) that is the usual benched test as even the best systems are still struggling a bit with the Xtreme test


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2331356
> P14466
> watercooled 580's in sli at 980/2100
> EDIT - @ocslave run the Performance test (P) that is the usual benched test as even the best systems are still struggling a bit with the Xtreme test


Wow, our graphics score is almost the same but your physics score blows me away! Dang SB-E!!


----------



## 996gt2

With my old card (GTX 580 DC II @ 930/2160):










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2177991


----------



## Kenetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, our graphics score is almost the same but your physics score blows me away! Dang SB-E!!


Haha yeah sb-e is beastly


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2331356
> P14466
> watercooled 580's in sli at 980/2100
> EDIT - @ocslave run the Performance test (P) that is the usual benched test as even the best systems are still struggling a bit with the Xtreme test


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, our graphics score is almost the same but your physics score blows me away! Dang SB-E!!


lol I've got the same graphics score with 2 6970s as your OC'd 580s, and 3 6970s smokes it. Certainly glad I stuck with 6970s instead of getting another 580 even though it OC'd to 950.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> lol *I've got the same graphics score with 2 6970s as your OC'd 580s*, and 3 6970s smokes it. Certainly glad I stuck with 6970s instead of getting another 580 even though it OC'd to 950.










If so you have the highest graphics score of dual 6970's I've seen on 3dmark.com


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2331356
> P14466
> watercooled 580's in sli at 980/2100
> EDIT - @ocslave run the Performance test (P) that is the usual benched test as even the best systems are still struggling a bit with the Xtreme test


I will admit that I am slightly jelly of your rig. Curse you SB-E!


----------



## RawFoodPhil

What I'm running 24/7 on my GTX 580 3gb Classified...
P8586
1011MHz/2021MHz/2302MHz



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Haha yeah sb-e is beastly


Yeah. Here's my 3930k ONLY at 4.2 and my 4X6970 at STOCK speed..







I'm waiting for a stupid adaptor to do 4X6970 at 1050/1475 and 3930k at 5.1. Will probably get a score around 22K.









Levesque - 3930k only @ *4.2* - 4X 6970 Lightning stock at 940/1375 - 19172


----------



## Kenetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Yeah. Here's my 3930k ONLY at 4.2 and my 4X6970 at STOCK speed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for a stupid adaptor to do 4X6970 at 1050/1475 and 3930k at 5.1. Will probably get a score around 22K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Levesque - 3930k only @ *4.2* - 4X 6970 Lightning stock at 940/1375 - 19172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Nice







how much fps you get in bf3?


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> *lol I've got the same graphics score with 2 6970s as your OC'd 580s*, and 3 6970s smokes it. Certainly glad I stuck with 6970s instead of getting another 580 even though it OC'd to 950.


Pics or shens. Let's see some proof.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Pics or shens. Let's see some proof.


What proof?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I haven't been able to find any dual 6970 graphics scores over 13000 on 3dmark.com. My 580's get nearly 15000...


----------



## OcSlave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2331356
> P14466
> watercooled 580's in sli at 980/2100
> EDIT - @ocslave run the Performance test (P) that is the usual benched test as even the best systems are still struggling a bit with the Xtreme test


Thanks dude, i did and found the top 30 to check my score and its inline now with other sli 570's so alls good.


----------



## mannyfc

Use the performance preset like everyone else


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Single 6970 Matching your OC'd Single 580 scores. It's not impossible


----------



## FtW 420

If you want to compare properly, run it without disabling tesselation in the driver...


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> Single 6970 Matching your OC'd Single 580 scores. It's not impossible


Post GPU-Z screenshots alongside the 3DMark11 screenshots, please. And a screenshot showing Tessellation is enabled in the driver.


----------



## Toxsick

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2337102?resultType=3dm11&resultId=2337102
P9529


----------



## Kenetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> Single 6970 Matching your OC'd Single 580 scores. It's not impossible


Not quite.


















And thats without changing driver.

Also your quad-fire only put out 17k? 2k more than sli 580


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *996gt2*
> 
> Post GPU-Z screenshots alongside the 3DMark11 screenshots, please. And a screenshot showing Tessellation is enabled in the driver.




Seems like people are always having to prove something to you. This is the 3rd time myself that I've had to prove something to you. Tesselation doesn't NEED to be disabled @ 1250mhz, buddy


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenetic*
> 
> Not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thats without changing driver.
> Also your quad-fire only put out 17k? 2k more than sli 580


Not quad fire at all, pal







. Don't get too excited about your 580s. We are discussing a canned bench after all, and one that weighs tesselation highly. The fact is 580s don't scale as well as 6970s do in GAMES, and it's been proven time after time. Of course ATI and Nvidia are going to focus all attention on scaling in 3dmark. 3Dmark benches should be taken with a grain of salt.

Also, your 3930k could be taken into account for those extra points, but I'll still give you the win on that one


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Are you OC'ing them? My quad 5970's bested them, that is odd....

Edit: Honest question, not trying to get in the middle of anything.


----------



## Kenetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> Seems like people are always having to prove something to you. This is the 3rd time myself that I've had to prove something to you. Tesselation doesn't NEED to be disabled @ 1250mhz, buddy


1250mhz core nice









EDIT - Also i fully agree that a 6970 will perform better than 580 in alot of games. However this thread is about 3dmark11


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Are you OC'ing them? My quad 5970's bested them, that is odd....
> Edit: Honest question, not trying to get in the middle of anything.


My 13.3k score is 3 6970s @ 950 core, 1375 mem.

Edit: I'm not trying to get into the middle of anything either, lol. Just posting scores but it seems the ATI/Nvidia rivalry is a very palpable one indeed

Btw, that is a great score for quadfire 5970s. I bet you'd get close to that with just 3 of the GPUs enabled. For whatever reason 4 GPU scaling on the 5xxx series just wasn't there. It's not the best on the 6xxx series either, but it's about 40-50% more efficient on the 4th core. I should throw another GPU on and see what the score is. Problem is I'm only running an 850W PSU with the 3 6970s, which is why I can't OC the hell out of them, or run 4 GPUs. However... I could rig up another 850W PSU to power 2 of them and give quadfire a shot. Worth a try


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> My 13.3k score is 3 6970s @ 950 core, 1375 mem.


Gotcha.....







Thanks!!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Still waiting to see your dual 6970 15000 gpu score m3t4lh34d....


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Still waiting to see your dual 6970 15000 gpu score m3t4lh34d....


You sure get butthurt over your 580s don't you? Seems like you start s**t with quite a few people over the most moronic things I've ever seen. I've proven the 8k 3dmark11 P score was legit with a single 6970, I feel no need to spend hours overclocking and setting up hardware just to prove you wrong. I could careless what you think. However, my point was that 6970s in crossfire can be OC'd to match or beat 580s in SLI.


----------



## TheSandman

I know P5777 isn't as high as most of yall but im happy


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> You sure get butthurt over your 580s don't you? Seems like you start s**t with quite a few people over the most moronic things I've ever seen. I've proven the 8k 3dmark11 P score was legit with a single 6970, I feel no need to spend hours overclocking and setting up hardware just to prove you wrong. I could careless what you think. However, my point was that 6970s in crossfire can be OC'd to match or beat 580s in SLI.


Yeah, a point you still seem to be unable to prove so, yeah. I'm not the one that barged into this thread and made a ridiculous troll statement then failed to back it up with any proof. I also find it amusing it took you over a day to finally respond with what you call a legitimate screenshot. Had to work on that PS did ya....


----------



## sawjai526

P6497








How is my score? Average, below average? I know my hardware is not as hardcore as other posted here, but i like a honest opinon


----------



## Demarki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> P6497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my score? Average, below average? I know my hardware is not as hardcore as other posted here, but i like a honest opinon


It's kinda low for a GTX 580, I get 7049 with a GTX 570 so this is not normal.


----------



## Peer

P11699 with trifire HD6990+HD6970.


----------



## sawjai526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demarki*
> 
> It's kinda low for a GTX 580, I get 7049 with a GTX 570 so this is not normal.


wow, thats very sad! my 580 is stock at the moment, Did you OC the 570?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> P6497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my score? Average, below average? I know my hardware is not as hardcore as other posted here, but i like a honest opinon


That's a normal score for a 100% stock 580
Of course an OC'd 570 can get 7k but a 580 can also reach 8k. A stock 570 is around 6-6.2k. It's slightly low for a stock 580, but not by much. It's fairly easy to tell by the chart at the end of the 3dmark comparison to tell if your score is normal or not


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> wow, thats very sad! my 580 is stock at the moment, Did you OC the 570?


Of course he did, lol. There's no way he's getting 7k+ with a 570 @ stock


----------



## sawjai526

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> That's a normal score for a 100% stock 580
> Of course an OC'd 570 can get 7k but a 580 can also reach 8k. A stock 570 is around 6-6.2k. It's slightly low for a stock 580, but not by much. It's fairly easy to tell by the chart at the end of the 3dmark comparison to tell if your score is normal or not


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Of course he did, lol. There's no way he's getting 7k+ with a 570 @ stock


thanks for your input!! guess i' better start ocing the 580, why else did i get waterblock.


----------



## man from atlantis

[email protected]/3600MHz, [email protected]
P3347
Graphics Score 3192
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2359247

GTX460 w/560Ti [email protected]/3600MHz, [email protected]
P3347
Graphics Score 3197
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2359323

GTX460 w/560Ti [email protected]/4680MHz, [email protected]
P4638
Graphics Score 4414
Physics Score 6376
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2360794










http://www.abload.de/img/desktop_2011_12_14_22op6p8.png
http://www.abload.de/img/desktop_2011_12_14_210p4gc.png


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> Single 6970 Matching your OC'd Single 580 scores. It's not impossible


My 580 is a SuperClocked, but it has the reference cooler, fan, back-plate, and flow-plate. I over-clocked it and my over-clock is visible in my system specs. Essentially, you could call this a reference 580 with good quality control. (That's all the SC are.)

I'm on an i5-2500K @ 4.7 GHz (the CPU-Z screenshot was taken after the bench ended so the system is not under load. You can see a loaded screenshot of my Haven benchmark at the bottom of the post if you like, during the same run.



Code:



Code:


Test      6970        580           Who's higher      by what margin
GT1      29.03      32.16              580                    10.78% (significant)
GT2      39.13      32.54              6970                   20.25% (significant)
GT3      46.49      45.63              6970                   1.88%  (insignificant)
GT4      24.73      22.43              6970                   10.25% (significant)

         i7-980x    i5-2500k
PT       42.90      27.13          i7-980x  (duh)             58.13% (cpu difference)
CT       31.59      35.99              580                    13.9%  (significant)

I'd like to point out that all of the results and options on my test are visible in the screenshot as are my system specs. Your physics score is significantly higher because you're on a i7-980x where I'm on an i5-2500K. That's not even an apples to apples comparison and someone would have to duplicate my GPU clocks with an i7-980x as their CPU in order to compare apples to apples.

Our cards seem to be trading off. I come out on top in the GT1 and the Combined Test and you come out on top in GT2 and GT4. I'm discounting the Physx Test for obvious reasons. Another important point is that the amounts by which our cards exceed one another in GT1 vs GT4 are comparable. (I believe this is a shader vs texture fill design difference between nvidia and amd). Now GT2 you shine, and I'm not sure what's going on in GT2 that allows you to perform so well. I don't know if it's based on CPU somehow here. However, even _with an inferior CPU_ the 580 comes out on top, by a significant margin, in the Combined Test _which includes Physx_. I wonder why that is? You'd think that the combined test is where the i7 would kick the i5's rear, assuming video cards are comparable. (And I think the way ours are configured (and tested) are rather closely matched.

Yes, you're at P7983 (on unknown configurations) and yes I'm on P7401 on verified default Performance configurations and *your total aggregate score outperforms mine by 7.86%* but, _we don't know what tests you ran, we don't know what your system specs or your clock are and you're on an i7-980x vs my i5-2500k_. Give me an i7-980x to match yours and I guarantee you that my score will be higher than yours in every test but GT2, where your card shines due to the design.

So here's a challenge for you:

Take a screenshot that shows all of the information you see here: CPU-Z for motherboard, memory, and cpu, GPU-Z, your OC tool that shows your current OC settings, and a screenshot of your completed 3DMark11 run.

Since that won't show what your CPU clock is at load, like mine did not, run a Heaven benchmark and get a screenshot under load, like this one using the the exact same parameters that I used. (This verifies my 4.7 GHz OC on the CPU, by the way)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Not quad fire at all, pal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't get too excited about your 580s. We are discussing a canned bench after all, and one that weighs tesselation highly. The fact is 580s don't scale as well as 6970s do in GAMES, and it's been proven time after time. Of course ATI and Nvidia are going to focus all attention on scaling in 3dmark. 3Dmark benches should be taken with a grain of salt.
> 
> Also, your 3930k could be taken into account for those extra points, but I'll still give you the win on that one


The fact is, that as soon as you enable MSAA all Radeon cards fall flat on their faces. (BF3 anyone?) The Nvidia cards absolutely dominate in any high resolution game with MSAA. GTX cards handle shaders better. Radeon cards handle texture fill better. Games use both technologies. So there's a bit of apples and oranges going on here. That's why benchmarks use tests that stress both areas of the GPU and come up with an indexed final score based on some sort of weighted matrix. (These can skew towards one brand or another, thus the measure of a good benchmark is its neutrality.)

But your Radeons will never equal the performance of GTXs in BF3 in ultra settings. You'll have to disable MSAA or they simply will not work.

I don't think it's a fair statement to say that "580s don't scale as well as 6970s in games" when there are some games that the 6970 smokes the 580 in (like DIRT) and other games where the 580 eats the 6970 for lunch. (BF3 ultra, anyone?) This begs the question on why my inferior CPU and allegedly inferior GPU won out in the "Combined Test" in 3DMark11 which is supposed to be a "gaming" test, combining a bit of everything.

You have to look at overall card performance.

Let's see a Heaven benchmark?


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

I just grabbed P8454 on my setup in sig rig -- I am overclocking the 6870's still. I am on stock volts still and running 1040mhz core and 1200mhz memory. respectable for my system?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*
> 
> I just grabbed P8454 on my setup in sig rig -- I am overclocking the 6870's still. I am on stock volts still and running 1040mhz core and 1200mhz memory. respectable for my system?


Very nice score there.


----------



## Zrah

My new rig







replace i7 950 4.2 with 3930k 4.4 obtain 2k more score.


----------



## Schmuckley

:







:


----------



## samin62

P7496


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*
> 
> I just grabbed P8454 on my setup in sig rig -- I am overclocking the 6870's still. I am on stock volts still and running 1040mhz core and 1200mhz memory. respectable for my system?


Great score for 2 6870s. You're owning single overclocked 580s with that OC of yours









It's typically a pain to OC 2 cards that high and keep them stable. Are they stable throughout your game collection or just stable enough to run 3dmark11? I've noticed 3dmark11 is much more forgiving for overclocks than Vantage or other games for example. I can OC to hell and back for 3dmark11, but with 3dmark vantage, or battlefield, etc... no way.

I get about 13.8K 3dmark11 P-score with Tri-fire 6970s @ 950/1375. I think I might throw in my 4th 6970 to try it out, once I add another PSU into the mix.
What's odd is I get a nearly 18K GPU score with the 3 6970s, but my 3dmark11 main P score is merely 13.8K.

Also, one thing I'd watch with the 6870s is microstutter. Check out the Tom's Hardware article on it. It shows that 2 6870s have significant microstutter. For some reason, crossfiring lower end AMD GPUs causes micro-stutter, but higher end cards such as 6950 and up, don't have it nearly as much. Nvidia suffers with it as well, but only when you try and SLI cards on the super budget end, such as SLI'd 550TIs, or 560s.

To fix the stutter however, you can just replace one of your 6870s with a 6870X2, as 3+ cards in crossfire tend to absolutely eliminate the microstutter.


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Very nice score there.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Great score for 2 6870s. You're owning single overclocked 580s with that OC of yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's typically a pain to OC 2 cards that high and keep them stable. Are they stable throughout your game collection or just stable enough to run 3dmark11? I've noticed 3dmark11 is much more forgiving for overclocks than Vantage or other games for example. I can OC to hell and back for 3dmark11, but with 3dmark vantage, or battlefield, etc... no way.
> 
> I get about 13.8K 3dmark11 P-score with Tri-fire 6970s @ 950/1375. I think I might throw in my 4th 6970 to try it out, once I add another PSU into the mix.
> What's odd is I get a nearly 18K GPU score with the 3 6970s, but my 3dmark11 main P score is merely 13.8K.
> 
> Also, one thing I'd watch with the 6870s is microstutter. Check out the Tom's Hardware article on it. It shows that 2 6870s have significant microstutter. For some reason, crossfiring lower end AMD GPUs causes micro-stutter, but higher end cards such as 6950 and up, don't have it nearly as much. Nvidia suffers with it as well, but only when you try and SLI cards on the super budget end, such as SLI'd 550TIs, or 560s.
> 
> To fix the stutter however, you can just replace one of your 6870s with a 6870X2, as 3+ cards in crossfire tend to absolutely eliminate the microstutter.


This is stable in BF3, 3dmark 11 and unigine benchmarks... I have BF3 on all ultra settings. The first gpu in series stays at 38 max under load and the second is around 43 max under load in 3dmark or bf3. Like I said I haven't done any voltage adjustments yet, so if this is similar to CPU overclocking (first run with gpu overclocking) then there may be more in there...? I jst did a pretty big upgrade to my water cooling system, so I may be able to get the CPU up a little more too!

I have noticed the micro stutter (didn't know what to call it) occasionally, but it's not a huge issue where I notice it often. Maybe more clocks will help it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dafour

2500K at 4.3
460 at 875/2050

http://hwbot.org/submission/2228714_


----------



## 12Cores

5770's crossfire

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2363485

This is as far as was able to push my rig


----------



## 12Cores

Samin62 what kind of overclock's are you seeing with your 8120, I am so tempted to pick one up. Are you getting over 7.50pts in cinebench RC11.5?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> 2500K at 4.3
> 460 at 875/2050
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2228714_
> *snip*


You might be into checking out the 460 club 3DMark spreadsheet.....

https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Agw4SaAliQ0sdEVTcjFGbi1kZEVDUUNlQjhsek9GdXc&hl=en_GB#gid=0


----------



## Khalam

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2367348



and a quick pick of the setup in action


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Samin62 what kind of overclock's are you seeing with your 8120, I am so tempted to pick one up. Are you getting over 7.50pts in cinebench RC11.5?


The patch from microsoft got pulled cause it was incomplete. Its the same as the benchmarks from 2 months ago. I am running it at 3.8ghz now. I can go 4.5 easily but I don't like running 50 C idle.

Gaming performance is amazing though, crossfire performance went up and I dont have any kind of stuttering.


----------



## Khalam

and a bit better


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*
> 
> I have noticed the micro stutter (didn't know what to call it) occasionally, but it's not a huge issue where I notice it often. Maybe more clocks will help it. Thanks for the info!


Disable MSAA and the "stutter" will go away with a Radeon card in BF3.

The Radeon cards run great in BF3, except for that setting. (The nvidia architecture doesn't have the problem in single card or in SLI.)


----------



## kurt_02f150

4260 with a single GTX 460.

dang it, can i use my 3dmark06 score instead?


----------



## pLuhhmm

How's my score?


----------



## dafour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You might be into checking out the 460 club 3DMark spreadsheet.....
> 
> https://docs.google.com/a/overclocked.net/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Agw4SaAliQ0sdEVTcjFGbi1kZEVDUUNlQjhsek9GdXc&hl=en_GB#gid=0


Cant get acces > Your request for access has been sent.


----------



## Khalam

Not that great yet but ill get there

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373345


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> Cant get acces > Your request for access has been sent.


Thought it was public to the web. OK, it's on this page then.....my apologies...
http://www.overclock.net/t/924384/official-geforce-gtx-460-fan-club


----------



## Khalam

and another push

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373407


----------



## Khalam

keep on keep on pushing

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373452


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samin62*
> 
> P7496


Thanks for the info, my rig is going to look a lot like yours next year. Going to get Piledriver and 2 6870's. Cannot wait for the 7XXX cards to come out to drive down the price of the 6870's.


----------



## Khalam




----------



## Ev1l_HAF

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373617

A score of 4131 for my sig rig seems way low Phenom II X4 - 8gb ram - 6870 vid


----------



## dafour

CPU is holding back


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> My 13.3k score is 3 6970s @ 950 core, 1375 mem.
> Edit: I'm not trying to get into the middle of anything either, lol. Just posting scores but it seems the ATI/Nvidia rivalry is a very palpable one indeed
> Btw, that is a great score for quadfire 5970s. I bet you'd get close to that with just 3 of the GPUs enabled. For whatever reason 4 GPU scaling on the 5xxx series just wasn't there. It's not the best on the 6xxx series either, but it's about 40-50% more efficient on the 4th core. I should throw another GPU on and see what the score is. Problem is I'm only running an 850W PSU with the 3 6970s, which is why I can't OC the hell out of them, or run 4 GPUs. However... I could rig up another 850W PSU to power 2 of them and give quadfire a shot. Worth a try


i have a better score then this with two 580 weird


----------



## Khalam

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373699

http://hwbot.org/submission/2232041_khalam_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_23291_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> CPU is holding back


actually it seems that it is my 6870 drivers where not tested because the are not approved. im running the latest 11.12 ver. and they only support 11.9 ver
should i install the older drivers and retry ?

ok this is editted
used older drivers bumped my rig a lil and got a score of 4344

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373892
somehow got errors


----------



## blaze0079

2500k 4.4 gtx 570 890/2145

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2374355


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Pushed the graphics ram a bit more and crested P8508 on my sig rig:


----------



## mannyfc

So I think am I slacking behind here, just broke 7k from flashing bios for a little more voltage... card is only hitting about 65c, am I behind because of the memory speeds???? or is it just from my crappy 2500k (crappy oc lol) or a combo of both.... any advise?


----------



## Stiltz85

P15424 on my sig rig.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> So I think am I slacking behind here, just broke 7k from flashing bios for a little more voltage... card is only hitting about 65c, am I behind because of the memory speeds???? or is it just from my crappy 2500k (crappy oc lol) or a combo of both.... any advise?


I don't think that you're slacking at all; that's a great score.

The CPU that we both have holds us back a little bit in terms of the PhysX performance. You're clocking at 4.9 GHz and I'm clocking at 4.7 GHz on the CPU and it'd be nice to see what your detailed scores are. I'd say that you're smoking along pretty darned well for the card that you have. Those 460s are great for the money.

Here's my best run of P7587 on a single GTX 580 with 8.17.12.8562 driver. (Not FM approved, but is WHQL release.)
Here's the link to it: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2376104
And here's the screenshot:



And I also have a P7488 recorded using the FM approved driver 8.17.12.8026 at this URL: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2375327

I'm edging closer to the guy with the 1 GHz crossfire 6870s


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I'm edging closer to the guy with the 1 GHz crossfire 6870s


You talkin about me?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2373699
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2232041_khalam_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_23291_marks?recalculate=true


How close this *22890* is to futuremark records:









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1179592 *25293* - K|NGP|N with assist by Derek Chen | EVGA CLASSFIED SR-2 + 5690s DUAL F1 GEMINI LN2 Cooled | EVGA GTX580 QUAD SLI TEK-9 SLIM LN2 Cooled | CORSAIR DOMINATOR | EVGA CLASSIFIED 1200W PSU's | KINGPINcooling.com

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/652460 *24083* - User 3251911

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1691747 *23316* - SF3D / ASUS Matrix first run


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th3Gatekeep3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I'm edging closer to the guy with the 1 GHz crossfire 6870s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talkin about me?
Click to expand...

Well you do have a smoking fast system with dual 6970's but I was talking about this guy:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single 6970 Matching your OC'd Single 580 scores. It's not impossible


*
NOTE: I edited his quote to hide his picture in a spoiler so as not to re-post it again.*

P7587 single 580 vs P 7983 dual 6970 and he's 5.22% higher overall.

His aggregate graphics score is barely higher, his i7 is blowing my i5 out of the water in physics, but his combined score is significantly lower.

I figure if I had an i7 that I could easily close the 5% gap and catch him.

Code:



Code:


Test      6970        580           Who's higher           by what margin
GT1      29.03      33.26              580                    14.57% 
GT2      39.13      33.70              6970                   16.11% 
GT3      46.49      47.03              6970                   1.01% 
GT4      24.73      22.99              6970                   7.44%

         i7-980x    i5-2500k
PT       42.90      26.97              i7-980x                59.07% 
CT       31.59      36.83              580                    16.59%

Aggregates:
Graphics 7543       7389               6970                   2.08%
Physics  13513      8496               i7-980x                59.05%
Combined 679 1      7917               580                    16.58%

(Those numbers are from the post above or this link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2376104 I won't fill the board up with duplicate pictures, so I'm just showing the link (which was posted in my response.)

*EDIT:*

Note, as someone noticed and rep'd for, the latest WHQL 8562 driver _is faster_ than the FM approved WHQL earlier 8026 driver.[/b] It's faster at equal clocks and in some cases the 8562 driver is faster at a lower clock speed than the 8026 is at a higher clock. Oddly enough though, the 8026 was more stable at higher clocks in 3DMark11, even if it didn't perform as well. I'm still tinkering with Heaven benchmark and I of the two benchmarks, Heaven seems to be a better stability test as it will crash where 3DMark11 will remain stable.

The clock I'm using is folding without errors, so I know it's stable.


----------



## mannyfc

I don't think that you're slacking at all; that's a great score.
The CPU that we both have holds us back a little bit in terms of the PhysX performance. You're clocking at 4.9 GHz and I'm clocking at 4.7 GHz on the CPU and it'd be nice to see what your detailed scores are. I'd say that you're smoking along pretty darned well for the card that you have. Those 460s are great for the money.

I have 1 480 not two 460's... or am I not being addressed?


----------



## Th3Gatekeep3r

Makes me wish I would have gone to the 69xx series over the 6870's, but price was driving me when I purchased the first 6870...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mannyfc*
> 
> I have 1 480 not two 460's... or am I not being addressed?


I'm sorry, I read your GPU-Z wrong as a single 460 not a single 480. The 460s are great cards and so are the 480s and your score is proof of that. I think that's a marvelous score for your system.


----------



## Khalam

Polands rekord in 3d11
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2376998
http://hwbot.org/submission/2232255_khalam_3dmark11___performance_4x_geforce_gtx_580_23752_marks?recalculate=true


----------



## RawFoodPhil

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/2530/p8595.png

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/7181/x2731.png

24/7 gaming stable overclock.....GTX 580 Classified on air!









Clock speeds:
Core- 1015Mhz
Shader- 2030Mhz
Memory- 2299Mhz


----------



## alancsalt

I've got a new P8Z68 that can use the on chip graphics. 3DMark 11 seems to read that as default. With the 1.03 update the user can now select the GPU to be tested using a new option on the Help tab prior to running the benchmark. That's for those who want their added graphics cards to show up in the text and histogram.


----------



## 12Cores

Broke the 1000ghz barrier on my 5770's PScore 5849

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2381836


----------



## samin62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Samin62 what kind of overclock's are you seeing with your 8120, I am so tempted to pick one up. Are you getting over 7.50pts in cinebench RC11.5?


an update. I got it running stable @ 4.2, vcore 1.344 from 3.8 @ stock voltage

cinebench went from 5.21 to 6.61. I am guessing that is a huge improvement. This chip got amazing overclocking headroom


----------



## Levesque

Levesque - 3930k at 4.7 - 4X6970 at 1025/1400 - 21266


----------



## Khalam

nice one lev now go and get this done at 5.1 or higher


----------



## Levesque

I think I'm not using the good settings in my Rampage IV BIOS. Something is making my 3930k to throttle over 4.7 Humm. Will have to try other things tomorrow after installing my new Rampage IV chipset block.

I can do 5.1 with my 3930k, but the CPU is throttling.


----------



## Denim-187

Nice scores Khalam and Levesque. Record breaking benches on OCN = win


----------



## Denim-187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> I think I'm not using the good settings in my Rampage IV BIOS. Something is making my 3930k to throttle over 4.7 Humm. Will have to try other things tomorrow after installing my new Rampage IV chipset block.
> I can do 5.1 with my 3930k, but the CPU is throttling.


CDMAN had the same issues... Ask him for the fix if u like


----------



## Khalam

what are your temps like? ive noticed that on higher mhz it throttles once it hits 60c or so


----------



## Khalam

thanks denim trying my best to make the team proud


----------



## Canis-X

Can't go any higher on my OC's because I am tripping the relay in my house's main fuse box for my office and my son's room....LMAO!!









AMD PhenomII 1090T @ 4.6
2 X nVidia GTX590 @ 710/1420/1965

*3DMark score P14344*

*Graphics 21123*

*Physics 7638*

*Combined score 6865*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2382819


----------



## Stiltz85

I thought 2 590's would score higher then that.


----------



## Levesque

I've read somewhere that the VRMs on the Rampage IV can get toasty over 5.0... and since Asus didn't think it was important to monitor this temp in the BIOS, we can't know if it's making a sytem throttle.







Hey Asus! VRMs temps next time?

I have alot of tubing passing over the VRMs heatsink, and also alot of cables passing in the VRMs area, so it's probably my problem. I've read that over 5.0, you need active cooling on the VRMs if they are not getting good passive air-flow over them... just like mine... Khalam, and other 3930k/3960x not throttling, are probably getting good passive airflow over the VRMs. But my tubing are passing right over them...

I will know better tomorrow, since my EK Rampage waterblock should come in.









And Khalam, my 3930k never goes over 50-55 celsius even at 5.1. So it's not my problem. Probably the VRMs...


----------



## Stiltz85

I've already got my EVGA Hydro Copper 2 waterblocks but I wont WC until I get back state side and hopefully I can reach the goal of P18XXX.


----------



## Khalam

hehe probably, when I bench i use 3x 4000rpm 184cfm fans and a 3000rpm 145cfm one 2 of them on the gpus, one blowing across the board to cool the vrms etc and last one for cooling memorys ohhh and I bench at 3-7c ambient;p)


----------



## Levesque

I got a surprise in th email this morning. MY EK Rampage IV waterblock is here.









Will install it later tonight.

Khalam. I'm using 1/2 tubing, and the in and out of my CPU block are passing over the VRMs heatsink. So the waterblock will probably solve my problem

You should be worried. At 5.1, I will probably get really really near your score.


----------



## Khalam

hehe thats good once i get my ss ill go up to around 5400mhz

btw at 4800mhz on the cpu i was getting 22405 pt so if you can please try 4.8ghz and we will know then what difference we get between 6970s and 580s


----------



## alancsalt

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2385168

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232740_alancsalt_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_580_13075_marks


----------



## Stiltz85

Got a new SS, figured I'd post it up.


----------



## alancsalt

*i7 2600K @ 5GHz, Gainward GTX 580 SLI, 950/1900/2060, 13448 3D11 Marks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2387389

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232879_alancsalt_3dmark11___performance_2x_geforce_gtx_580_13448_marks


----------



## Khalam

Good run Alancsalt now overclock that 2600k and go for 14.5k


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> Good run Alancsalt now overclock that 2600k and go for 14.5k


My particular 2600K is not as good at overclocking as I'd like (http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148624), and I can't afford to go buying chips to "bin" for a really good one, much to my regret, but very happy with the Gainward's results today, especially after the i7-970 consistently failed Physics and Combined with memory errors at any core over 868 MHz earlier in the year. Maybe I'll mod the 580 bios for more volts.

*i7 2600K @ 5GHz, Gainward GTX 580 SLI, 990/1980/2060, 13773 3D11 Marks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2387689

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232890_



I tried 995 core, but:
Quote:


> Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::scene_renderer::render(): draw_depth_task for thread 0: File: device_context.cpp
> Line: 515
> Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)
> 
> Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed.
> 
> Device hung due to badly formed commands.
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:


----------



## Stiltz85

Broke the P16XXX mark!








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2392324


----------



## Demarki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> wow, thats very sad! my 580 is stock at the moment, Did you OC the 570?


Yes, I got a Gigabyte SoC but I managed to push it a bit more so now its running at 900/2100 which is quite decent.


----------



## alancsalt

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2232996_

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2389343

Just does 124 crashes over 5.1GHz


----------



## Khalam

alan 124 is more qpi/vtt then cpu, what settings are you using?


----------



## alancsalt

bios.jpg 108k .jpg file


Assuming vccio is the equivalent, 1.1? I'll try 1.2v. What would you limit to?


----------



## Khalam

i didnt go over 1.25 if not under ss so you still got room, if you got it at 1.1 go 1.15 first


----------



## alancsalt

124 at 1.2v. going to 1.25v. If that does the same I'll cut back to 4GB of RAM. (When running 3D11 that was)

Blue screened at 1.25v vccio straight away...124. Taking a stick out.

Dropping back to a 2GB stick of Corsair Dominator GT 2133 after 4GB of Ripjaws X did yet another 124

Just doesn't want to do it....darn it.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> P10515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X4018


That's VERY low for your setup. You should definitely check up on that, because something has to be wrong.

I get nearly 14k with 3 6970s @ 950/1375


----------



## croSSeduP

Does everybody only use the "P" version of this test? I use the "X" version. Is the "P" the standard around here for 3DMark 11 benchmarking scores?


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croSSeduP*
> 
> Does everybody only use the "P" version of this test? I use the "X" version. Is the "P" the standard around here for 3DMark 11 benchmarking scores?


It is the free version


----------



## croSSeduP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*
> 
> It is the free version


True...


----------



## TurboPanda

figured i would throw my cf'ed 6870s in for fun


----------



## BlackOmega

P7965

i7 920 @ 2.693 (turbo off)
560Ti's in SLI.










EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> figured i would throw my cf'ed 6870s in for fun


So whats your score?


----------



## TurboPanda

its in there at stock clocks im getting *P6716*


----------



## HiLuckyB

This is the best ive done so far without changing GPU's voltage. It's to bad my 6970's not a good overclocker







- *P14737* - i7 2600K @4.9GHz - 6990- 960/1375 - 6970- 930/1375

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2388236


----------



## TheSandman

Best I've pulled and i literly can't go any faster i've tried and it crashes

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2393385

P7084


----------



## sockpirate

are we allowed to use the latest beta drivers to be considered for the top 30 in this thread?


----------



## Khalam

from what i know anything is allowed as long as its legale the drivers are out there for a reason now stop wondering and just post some scores already


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalam*
> 
> from what i know anything is allowed as long as its legale the drivers are out there for a reason now stop wondering and just post some scores already


I am trying to put my best foot forward lol!!!!


----------



## Khalam

hehe less trying more doing in the worst option we ar ejust gone laugh inside a little bit


----------



## BallaTheFeared

Haha, see that wasn't so bad was it?

Tee hee.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> P15424 on my sig rig.


suprisingg !:O im at 13 555 with two 580GTX and a 2600k i was thinking that a 3-way sli would score much?


----------



## hitoriko

What about my Sig Rig - Predictions?

If i hit 10k i'd be happy

Running With the 290.53 Drivers


----------



## RawFoodPhil

Saw this in another thread....
HD 7970 CF @ 1100/1500
18073 Graphics score. VERY impressive.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2395414


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666*
> 
> suprisingg !:O im at 13 555 with two 580GTX and a 2600k i was thinking that a 3-way sli would score much?


Newest score is 16360 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2392324
Are you overclocking at all?


----------



## croSSeduP

My present score:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2397326


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko*
> 
> What about my Sig Rig - Predictions?
> If i hit 10k i'd be happy
> Running With the 290.53 Drivers


My predictions.....6500.


----------



## hitoriko

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2397667

P9211

As soon as i get some cooling i should beable to o/c more and get to 10k


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2397667
> P9211
> As soon as i get some cooling i should beable to o/c more and get to 10k


Your sig doesn't say that you have 2 video cards.....







With 1 you'd maybe score 6500.


----------



## dejanh

2x HD5850 in CrossFireX - P9921

Same score in my signature, latest 12.1 preview drivers using two HD5850s on water in X-fire. Not too shabby methinks, esp. for 2.5 year old cards


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> Your sig doesn't say that you have 2 video cards.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With 1 you'd maybe score 6500.


if my board supported TRI SLi it would be SO much better


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko*
> 
> if my board supported TRI SLi it would be SO much better


True, but I thought 560Ti's only supported 2 way SLI.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*
> 
> True, but I thought 560Ti's only supported 2 way SLI.


Yeah but if it was as a Tri SLi i would have gone 570GTXs

i wonder if i would see any benefit if i added my old 280GTX or 9800GT as deicatied PhysX card


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitoriko*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2397667
> P9211
> As soon as i get some cooling i should beable to o/c more and get to 10k


In 3DM11, in the "Help" tab, you can choose your real graphics cards, so they show in the benchmark instead of the onboard graphics, and the bar chart will make sense. Only if u care tho...


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In 3DM11, in the "Help" tab, you can choose your real graphics cards, so they show in the benchmark instead of the onboard graphics, and the bar chart will make sense. Only if u care tho...


Yeah i noticed that after haha i hadn't slept in more than 24hrs so i should have had the coffee first haha


----------



## sockpirate

Just broke 17k gonna keep pushing on through the night though!


----------



## alancsalt

*14104 * i7-2600 @ 5GHz * 2 x Gainward GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2060 (but this time OCing the 2600K with offset voltage.)*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2407009


http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2233840_


----------



## Fatalrip

Got a p6702
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2407132


----------



## alancsalt

*P8414 * i7-2600 @ 5GHz * 1 x Gainward GTX 580 @ 1005/2010/2100 (OCing the 2600K with offset voltage.)*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2409078

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2233955_



*P14147 * i7-2600 @ 5GHz * 2 x Gainward GTX 580 @ 990/1980/2060 (OCing the 2600K with offset voltage.)*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2410277

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2234020_



PhysX is set to CPU, because that is a HWBot requirement.

With thanks to Munaim1 for his invaluable assistance.


----------



## RawFoodPhil

[email protected] 4.8Ghz
2x EVGA GTX 580 Classified Ultra @ 960/1920/2302MHz
P13676
Graphics 15184

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2409339



http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6169/p13676.png


----------



## enri95

p5995

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2409574

Hows my score?

Whn i first got the 570 i used to get 5500, so driver improvement ftw.


----------



## hitoriko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95*
> 
> p5995
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2409574
> Hows my score?
> Whn i first got the 570 i used to get 5500, so driver improvement ftw.


if you remove the 2 dims of 2gig ram and put the 4gigs in slot A1 & B1 you should get a better score


----------



## mannyfc

Yeah idle how that 12 gigs but post above is correct


----------



## alancsalt

*P14166 * i7-2600 @ 5GHz * 2 x Gainward GTX 580 @ 993/1986/2060 (OCing the 2600K with offset voltage.)*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2420961

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2234550_


----------



## microman

My 24/7 clocks http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2387350 P14140


----------



## Boiller

Hey guys, first time running benches on this system (sig), how did I do?

GPU @ 840/1800, still pushing it bit by bit:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2428655


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Broke the 1000ghz barrier on my 5770's PScore 5849
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2381836


=P5849 3DMarks


----------



## Schmuckley

ok..IMO..ne1 posting anything other than their score=..bah


----------



## Redwoodz

cough cough










^Shamino's latest run-yes thats 14k on a singlecore card

My latest run P4050


----------



## oglommi

Got 9723 with an i7-870 and sli 560ti a while back. Second best for that configuration. Stock gpu cooling and corsair h60 cpu cooler

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2184616


----------



## mannyfc

wow either that's a great score or I dont know what i'm doing AT ALL... scored about the same on [email protected] and 2 gtx480s at 800


----------



## alancsalt

*14276 - i72600 @ 5050MHz (50 x 101) - Gainward GTX 580 SLI @ 994/1988/2060 - GSkill RipjawsX 2156MHz 10-11-10-28, 2*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2441236
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2235950_


----------



## Demented

My first score since unlocking and overclocking my 6950s to 6970 specs.

10014


----------



## Pacman

Will I double my score with another 5770 ???

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/36888

Or should I sell this one, and buy something else with the money??


----------



## jpsika08

Finally finished assembling my Rig today, just made a Stock test, result was 10,005, here it is, http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2465847


----------



## JrFreak

I'm a little disappointed in my 3DMark11 score. No OC'ing yet, and a 1hr OCCT has a max CPU temp of 54 deg C.... so I should have plenty of room for OC'ing.

System Specs:
i7-2600k cpu
GTX 580 gpu
HX1050 psu
16gb Corsair Vengence
Asus P8Z68 Pro Gen3
Samsung 830 256gb SSD

3dmark.com/3dm11/2485998


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> My first score since unlocking and overclocking my 6950s to 6970 specs.
> 
> 10014


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpsika08*
> 
> Finally finished assembling my Rig today, just made a Stock test, result was 10,005, here it is, http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2465847


2 6950's not unlocked time to step it up boys. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2466773


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JrFreak*
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in my 3DMark11 score. No OC'ing yet, and a 1hr OCCT has a max CPU temp of 54 deg C.... so I should have plenty of room for OC'ing.
> System Specs:
> i7-2600k cpu
> GTX 580 gpu
> HX1050 psu
> 16gb Corsair Vengence
> Asus P8Z68 Pro Gen3
> Samsung 830 256gb SSD
> 3dmark.com/3dm11/2485998


Firstly you 're running you cpu at a near stock 3812 MHz?
Secondly you are running your GPU at 772/2004?

Not many ppls do that for scores they put up at Futuremark.
Overclock your card to just over 4GHz for a single card.
Overclock your GPU.
Then your scores should be closer to everyone elses single 580 scores, because that's what everyone else does.


----------



## JrFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Firstly you 're running you cpu at a near stock 3812 MHz?
> Secondly you are running your GPU at 772/2004?
> Not many ppls do that for scores they put up at Futuremark.
> Overclock your card to just over 4GHz for a single card.
> Overclock your GPU.
> Then your scores should be closer to everyone elses single 580 scores, because that's what everyone else does.


Yeah. It's on turbo mode with a target of 3.8. I'm new to OCing so I want to go slow and really learn the basics before doing much. I used the EVGA software to OC the gpu (810, 1600 & 2022) and got P6800ish. Gpu temp went to 81 deg during the EVGA benchmark. Not sure if that is getting too high or not. I have two more case fans to install then I'll play with airflow setups and see what does the best.

What do you think would be a decent score for my hardware?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JrFreak*
> 
> Yeah. It's on turbo mode with a target of 3.8. I'm new to OCing so I want to go slow and really learn the basics before doing much. I used the EVGA software to OC the gpu (810, 1600 & 2022) and got P6800ish. Gpu temp went to 81 deg during the EVGA benchmark. Not sure if that is getting too high or not. I have two more case fans to install then I'll play with airflow setups and see what does the best.
> What do you think would be a decent score for my hardware?


Between 7 and 8 thousand is decent. Over 8 is pretty good, for a solitary gtx 580 here.


----------



## mironccr345

Update! Finally reached my goal! Now I want to try and reach P7500?









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2485889


----------



## WiL11o6

*3DMark11 score - 11117
i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz
SLI GTX 570s @ 875/2000
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2492059*

Finally broke the 11k mark and this seems to be the absolute limit (almost) my system can handle since any further OC on the CPU/GPU will result in a BSOD very quickly.


----------



## lagittaja

You think P7000 could be doable on a single 470 under "water" with 5ghz 2500K?
All depends on how my card oc's when I get my antec 620 on it. Atleast the early oc testing I've done with the stock cooling looks promising, might even reach 900 core without hacking BIOS for more voltage.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Motive

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2478908


----------



## jpsika08

Microman, your avatar has to be the funniest I have seen so far


----------



## mironccr345

^ My wife and I were just laughing at it!


----------



## RawFoodPhil

580 sli @ 980MHz

GPU score 15300





http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2496720


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This is my score for my sig rig. I suppose it's about par for my setup?

3DMark11 - P12406


----------



## GoneTomorrow

If a mod could delete the above post please. Edits aren't showing.









Anyway, here's the correct link: 3DMark11 - P12406

Good, bad, or par for my setup?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> This is my score for my sig rig. I suppose it's about par for my setup? 3DMark11 - P12406


Par for your setup is 11 to 12 thou', so you are doing quite OK.


----------



## stevman17

Sig rig without overclock:



Sig rig with overclock:



This is my score. i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz. HD6950 @ 930/1375MHz. I also put Powertune in CCC @ +20%. Up 1000 over same system without overclock.


----------



## Eggy88

Time to step it up guys









HWbot - 3DMark11



This is a lousy 48x chip, got a chip that does 54x and over here now so will hopefully get some better scores soon.


----------



## man from atlantis

[email protected]/4650MHz, [email protected], ForceWare 290.53
P4734
Graphics Score 4517
Physics Score 6391
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2526851


----------



## HiLuckyB

I finely hit 15000 last night







I pick up some 2133MHz CL10 ram, and up my 2600K to 5.0GHz. I haven't touch my GPU voltage yet









i7 2600K @5.0GHz, - 6990- 960/1375, - 6970- 930/1375 - *P15063*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2523438


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Sig rig without overclock:
> 
> Sig rig with overclock:
> 
> This is my score. i5-2500k @ 4.5GHz. HD6950 @ 930/1375MHz. I also put Powertune in CCC @ +20%. Up 1000 over same system without overclock.


That seems a bit high for HD 6950 @ 930Mhz. I got same score with HD 6970 @ 1000MHz and 2500K @ 4.8Ghz. Are your setting in CCC all default?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That seems a bit high for HD 6950 @ 930Mhz. I got same score with HD 6970 @ 1000MHz and 2500K @ 4.8Ghz. Are your setting in CCC all default?


Nah that's normal. I get about 6400 with 1 6970 @ 1040/1400

With 3 6970s @ 950/1400 I get ~14k


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Nah that's normal. I get about 6400 with 1 6970 @ 1040/1400
> With 3 6970s @ 950/1400 I get ~14k


I have not tried new drivers but i get 11.5K GPU score with HD 6990 @ 950/1400. (Cat 11.11)


----------



## Clairvoyant129

P14062



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2536960


----------



## TinGolon

leave some scores:

*[email protected]/2150mhz*



*[email protected]/2200mhz*



Regards.


----------



## Levesque

Just installed my 4 Asus 7970 Quad-Fire, no overclock on the GPUs, everything at stock, 3930k at 4.6 only.









23749. Grpahic score 31600.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just installed my 4 Asus 7970 Quad-Fire, no overclock on the GPUs, everything at stock, 3930k at 4.6 only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23749. Grpahic score 31600.










I only get 17,7xx Grpahic score with my 6990+6970


----------



## Levesque

Only 15 minutes playing with my cards... on air, and this:

25418. Graphic score 35700.









Quad-SLI 580 will soon fall behind...


----------



## RawFoodPhil

Benching the new upgrade.











http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2545088


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Only 15 minutes playing with my cards... on air, and this:
> 25418. Graphic score 35700.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad-SLI 580 will soon fall behind...


That is a thing of beauty









My temp setup-


----------



## Redwoodz

Levesque, Overclock.net's HWBOT overclocking team needs you! We just took #9 in the world,shooting for #8!


----------



## Levesque

On air. 4X 7970 1150/1500 3930K at 5.1: *27075* graphic score 37432.


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

Finally got my first SB rig up.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2548730

p6258 with the i7 at 3.8 and 6950 at 960mhz. about 1k point difference from my last build with SLI 460's, not bad at all! Cant wait to go XFire.


----------



## ON9JIMMY

Can any one sent me a upgrade code, then I can post mine.


----------



## sawjai526

Stock SLI580. with current sig. What score will I be able to achieve with heavy oc? Both cards are watercooled


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> Stock SLI580. with current sig. What score will I be able to achieve with heavy oc? Both cards are watercooled


My setup is similar to yours (no watercooling), and this is what I got with 950 core:

3DMark11 - P12406

With your watercooling, you should get just above that. I've seen 580's with 1000+ MHz on the core with watercooling.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sawjai526*
> 
> Stock SLI580. with current sig. What score will I be able to achieve with heavy oc? Both cards are watercooled


They love an OC'ed CPU.

With my i7-970 @ 4.8GHz I could get 12579
With my i7-2600K @ 5.05GHz I could get 14276

with the same pair of Gainward GTX 580


----------



## ON9JIMMY

7970 Crossfire 16010


----------



## nifatech2120

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2565389

Done with:

CPU: Intel core I5 2500k - 4.5GHZ @ 1.325V
MOBO: ASRock Z68 Extreme3 gen3
CASE: Lian-li PC-K62 'Dragonlord'
POWER: Rosewill HIVE series 650W 80+bronze
RAM: 8GB G.skill Ripjaws-X 4X2GB 1600MHZ DDR3 8-8-8-24 @1.5V
GRAPHICS: Intel HD3000 + Geforce GTX 570 1280MB GDDR5 - 850/1700/2000 @ 1.075V
SSD: Crucial M4 Sata III 128gb.
HDD: None.
Heatsink: Coolermaster Hyper 212 plus
TIM: arctic cooling MX-4
OS: Windows 7 home premium 64-bit
MONITOR: samsung syncmaster 2243 22" 1680X1050
MOUSE: Razer lycosa
KEYBOARD: dell buisiness class multi-media


----------



## Nemesis158

7970 @ 1175/1550mhz P9209:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2573011
ITS OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## mannyfc

sig rig with cards at 850 ... 81c.... i think i can do about 12k

really wish i had a better chip


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## ~LL~

Sapphire HD7970 x2
i7-2600k 5GHz


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


No fair.. The water


----------



## Tipless




----------



## Step83

Meh comes to mind at this point







P4926 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2576895


----------



## Eggy88

Damn i hate my chip:



Needs a freaking 1.64v for anything close to 5200Mhz. Would love to have a chip that does 56x at the same voltages. That extra 400mhz would gain me some pretty nice scores. BTW: Dont mind the notepad, forgot to update it.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Damn i hate my chip:
> 
> Needs a freaking 1.64v for anything close to 5200Mhz. Would love to have a chip that does 56x at the same voltages. That extra 400mhz would gain me some pretty nice scores. BTW: Dont mind the notepad, forgot to update it.


Damn, I need to find another 6970 and swap it with my Powercolor in my Tri-fire setup.. my 2 XFX 6970s will do 1060mhz, but the powercolor wont do any more than 950 in tri-fire. My GPU score is around 18k, I'm curious how yours is so much higher with only 108 more mhz


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Damn, I need to find another 6970 and swap it with my Powercolor in my Tri-fire setup.. my 2 XFX 6970s will do 1060mhz, but the powercolor wont do any more than 950 in tri-fire. My GPU score is around 18k, I'm curious how yours is so much higher with only 108 more mhz


What do you have on the mem? Lowering the temps sure helped me push it. I was maxing out @ 1025/1460 before with the gpu's hitting low 60's under load (had a clog so the flow was BAD). Just upgraded my loop and running the computer right under the window (-10c outside) gives me a cool 19c load temp on the water while benchmarking. Gpu's now max at 37-40-41 @ 1.3v, was also able to rais the clocks up to 1065/1490.

Dont know if it helps but i have stripped the OS as you can see, also running low settings and Triple Buff in CCC (think i gained ~500 gpu points on the CCC tweaks alone)


----------



## Tipless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Damn, I need to find another 6970 and swap it with my Powercolor in my Tri-fire setup.. my 2 XFX 6970s will do 1060mhz, but the powercolor wont do any more than 950 in tri-fire. My GPU score is around 18k, I'm curious how yours is so much higher with only 108 more mhz


X3 lol


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Damn, I need to find another 6970 and swap it with my Powercolor in my Tri-fire setup.. my 2 XFX 6970s will do 1060mhz, but the powercolor wont do any more than 950 in tri-fire. My GPU score is around 18k, I'm curious how yours is so much higher with only 108 more mhz


Just went tough my old screenshots, and the gpu scores do jump bad. I was lucky and hit a 22k with the gpu's @ 1065/1490. Actually @ 1025/1460 i have several screenshots of Gpu scores all the way from 18300 - 21000


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Just went tough my old screenshots, and the gpu scores do jump bad. I was lucky and hit a 22k with the gpu's @ 1065/1490. Actually @ 1025/1460 i have several screenshots of Gpu scores all the way from 18300 - 21000


My memory is @ 1400, but I'll def try those tweaks.


----------



## bmgjet

P8147 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2577862

FX-8120 @ 4.75ghz
2X 6850 CF @ 995mhz/1130mhz
8GB Ram @ 2ghz


----------



## Stiltz85

P14100 3DMarks on my mATX "Black Box" build
i7 Core 3960X @ 4627 MHz
2X EVGA GTX 580 3GB in SLI @ 925 MHz core clock, 2100 MHz mem clock
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2583141


----------



## deafboy

All these extremely high scores make me feel bad about my P7081 score...lol.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> All these extremely high scores make me feel bad about my P7081 score...lol.


If that is on your sig rig with just one gtx 480 then that is actually pretty good. My mATX rig just running one gtx 580 gets P79XX 3Dmarks.


----------



## deafboy

Yup, with the sig rig..Just means I need to OC more


----------



## Stiltz85

That's a great score then.


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, I'm new at the forum









Is my score good for a i7 [email protected] and MSI GTX 560 Ti HAWK running on stock (950Mhz)? I saw a lot of people here doing a lot more with HD 6950 and GTX 570









*P5222* overall score and *4825* GPU score:





Cheers!


----------



## Stiltz85

P8179 marks with a single 580 air cooled system.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2595516


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> All these extremely high scores make me feel bad about my P7081 score...lol.


I can't even run 3DMark 11.. Why not? Because my GPU doesn't support DirectX 11









Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jermzz

8308. Single 580 OC on water with beta nvidia drivers.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2606149?key=aLocxk5IMz4pyYgJVeXqug


----------



## TheSandman

throwing out my GTX560Ti 448 SLI max stable OC results










I know its not the best but damned if i didn't try


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSandman*
> 
> throwing out my GTX560Ti 448 SLI max stable OC results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know its not the best but damned if i didn't try


Score looks good, but can you make the pic bigger so I can see the clocks?

Thanks.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Score looks good, but can you make the pic bigger so I can see the clocks?
> Thanks.


Right click on his pic, view image, plus on the magnifying glass, there it is...950/1900/1100

Works with some pics , like Sandman's, but not all....


----------



## TheSandman

950/1900/1100 @ 1.1V are the clocks


----------



## maestrobg




----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*


Eat my words, just didn't work till the third try...


----------



## maestrobg

what do you want to say, excuse me?


----------



## alancsalt

Couldn't get it to maximise, initially. Just another brief glitch in the interface.


----------



## slice259

Well here is my Sig Rig's 3Dmark 11 score. Crossfire 7970's


----------



## Balsagna

Here's my first run with a single 7970 and my i7 2600k @ 4.6ghz from just using my Asus Maximus IV's auto overclock. I'll be getting my CPU to 5ghz and have another 7970 coming Monday.

I want to break the 16K mark









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2650223


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Here's my first run with a single 7970 and my i7 2600k @ 4.6ghz from just using my Asus Maximus IV's auto overclock. I'll be getting my CPU to 5ghz and have another 7970 coming Monday.
> I want to break the 16K mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2650223


16k? You will need another 7970. Not dooable with a single card.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> 16k? You will need another 7970. Not dooable with a single card.


Might want to read what I wrote again......

If you miss it again "I have another 7970 coming on the way and it'll be here Monday"


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna*
> 
> Might want to read what I wrote again......
> If you miss it again "I have another 7970 coming on the way and it'll be here Monday"


Yeah noticed that now, my bad. Add another 7970 and get the cpu closer to 5Ghz and you should see 16k with ease.


----------



## TahoeDust

How am I looking?

2700K @ 4.9ghz
2x6950 Unlocked


----------



## eGGe

2500K @ 4.5Ghz
GTX 560-Ti TFII/OC @ 1030/2350


----------



## utterfabrication

3dMark Score P5288
Graphics Score 5676
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2652444


----------



## Divey

2500 @ 4.5
MSI 560 ti 448 core Twin Frozer III PE/OC @ 925/1850/2100
This is on a single card
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2461704


----------



## shad0wfax

For the 7970 users, how is your performance with Anti-Aliasing in games? I know that you guys are tearing the benchmarks up with the new generation AMD cards and I've seen some great scores! I'm just curious if AMD addressed the Anti-Aliasing performance issues that were present in the 6000 series cards or if they've overcome them by simply using brute processing power.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> For the 7970 users, how is your performance with Anti-Aliasing in games? I know that you guys are tearing the benchmarks up with the new generation AMD cards and I've seen some great scores! I'm just curious if AMD addressed the Anti-Aliasing performance issues that were present in the 6000 series cards or if they've overcome them by simply using brute processing power.


I dont think i had AA on at all in bf3 on the 5870s i had in CFX. when i got the 7970 i just turned BF3 to ultra and it blows right through it









P9438 on core i7 920 @ 4.2 w/ 7970 @ 1175/1600:
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2655786


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> For the 7970 users, how is your performance with Anti-Aliasing in games? I know that you guys are tearing the benchmarks up with the new generation AMD cards and I've seen some great scores! I'm just curious if AMD addressed the Anti-Aliasing performance issues that were present in the 6000 series cards or if they've overcome them by simply using brute processing power.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i had AA on at all in bf3 on the 5870s i had in CFX. when i got the 7970 i just turned BF3 to ultra and it blows right through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P9438 on core i7 920 @ 4.2 w/ 7970 @ 1175/1600:
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2655786
Click to expand...

Awesome. Thanks for that encouraging news. I expect, from a card that out-benches the 580 in single card performance, that BF3 Ultra should be effortless. I'll poke around on the 7970 thread and ask there for more details.


----------



## sbeast

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3857148

3DMark Score7424 3DMarks
Graphics Score8933
CPU Score4927
Jane Nash23.74 FPS
New Calico28.68 FPS
AI Test652 operations/s
Physics Test7 operations/s


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbeast*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3857148
> 3DMark Score7424 3DMarks
> Graphics Score8933
> CPU Score4927
> Jane Nash23.74 FPS
> New Calico28.68 FPS
> AI Test652 operations/s
> Physics Test7 operations/s


That's a 3DMVantage score.


----------



## Wolfgang

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2640597

P: 12,127 3DMarks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Broke 14,000P!









It's tough with gtx480s incase you didn't know.











http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2659199


----------



## veblen

Nicely done, MrTOOSHORT!







Your GTX 480s are good cards!

Wait, 1.264v...are they volt-modded?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Nicely done, MrTOOSHORT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your GTX 480s are good cards!
> Wait, 1.264v...are they volt-modded?


Thanks!

I'm using Afterburner 1.6 beta 6 which allows up to 1.5v to a gtx 480.


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 14,000P!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough with gtx480s incase you didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2659199


Man we are completely reversed on specs! I score over 20,000 GPU score... but only get 7800+ on cpu. My little i5 750 as seen its end days! Its holding my score back in a big way!









Great score !


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks!
> I'm using Afterburner 1.6 beta 6 which allows up to 1.5v to a gtx 480.


Holy Bovine! 1.5v max on a 480! 1.264v or 1.213v like in Afterburner pic?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1.264v.

I need to install 1.6 extreme 1st, then up the voltage. Then next, I have to reinstall the normal verion so I can set the clocks. Normal Afterburner says 1.21v, but really it's 1.264v as said in gpuz.



Ofcouse I didn't hit apply with this voltage LoL.


----------



## veblen

Thanks for sharing!









Pity my second 480 died, or I could give you a run for first place.







Still, I can shoot for a higher score on a single 480.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity my second 480 died, or I could give you a run for first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I can shoot for a higher score on a single 480.


Well I did bench @1GHz with one 480 with a 990x! Probably get better with my 3960x though...maybe hehe.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.264v.
> I need to install 1.6 extreme 1st, then up the voltage. Then next, I have to reinstall the normal verion so I can set the clocks. Normal Afterburner says 1.21v, but really it's 1.264v as said in gpuz.
> 
> Ofcouse I didn't hit apply with this voltage LoL.


Does this work with other cards then the 480's? My cards (6970's) are staying super cold during benchmarks even with 1.3v, so would love to bump it up some more.


----------



## stevman17

Sig rig. 2 6950'sCrossfireX, shader unlocked, and OC'd to 930/1375 @ 1.18v.


----------



## jacobrjett

mines like 10800 i think


----------



## Balsagna

Welp, here is mine. About at that 16000 mark

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2661375

And here is Heaven 2.5 -- 

EDIT: And here she is!


----------



## mannyfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Broke 14,000P!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's tough with gtx480s incase you didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2659199


wow that is most excellent , i hit like 11,100 with my 480s at 870 ish they do 900 just never done it in sli .... makes me want to get waterblocks.... just feel like i would be late...


----------



## shad0wfax

I can't get over 7,600 on my single reference hardware 580 no matter how hard I try.

Here's my best run of 7,587 with a 7,389 on graphics.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2376104

This score of 7,552 has a 7,417 on graphics. (but it's on the second R290 beta driver, 290.53)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2662451

I'm going to run a few on the newest R295 (295.51) driver that I'm using now and see how it does.


----------



## TahoeDust

Cranked up the clocks a bit. Sig Rig with 2 x 6950 unlocked 920/1350. I am very impressed with these cards.

P11278


----------



## miniterror

my computer apparantly sucks if i look at the scores of you guys.

strange thing is in the results it shows my ram at a lower freq then the bios says and gpu speeds are displaying the idle speeds:S
300/300 while in use its at 940/1150
does any one else have that?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miniterror*
> 
> my computer apparantly sucks if i look at the scores of you guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your image in this spoiler link to save space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strange thing is in the results it shows my ram at a lower freq then the bios says and gpu speeds are displaying the idle speeds:S
> 300/300 while in use its at 940/1150
> does any one else have that?


Yes, I've had 3DMark11 display my CPU speed incorrectly before and I've also had it display my video card frequency incorrectly before.


----------



## TahoeDust

Yup it seems to always display my GPU clock at its idle speed and also the ram at its default speed...not what it is actually running.


----------



## Rolly103090

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2669008

Best i could do, pretty happy with it though


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rolly103090*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2669008
> Best i could do, pretty happy with it though


I was content with 5K until I hit 14K+.... now I want more!









Great score


----------



## Rolly103090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> I was content with 5K until I hit 14K+.... now I want more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score


14k also requires spending about a K haha
Im saving up for a new card. The 7xxx series looks very promising, might wait till more of the line comes out.


----------



## Ev1l_HAF

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2672922


----------



## 996gt2

Best I could do on this 6950 DC II:


----------



## Denim-187




----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denim-187*


Nice score, once I can get my dud cards clock/voltages figured out, I plan on running 1250/1700 for benching. RIght now I'm 100% stable at 1175/1650


----------



## slice259

Well I got a little more out of the 7970's, now I am waiting for Ivy Bridge.


----------



## TheSandman

my GTX480 scores not to shabby me things and it beat my best score with my GTX560Ti 448 @ 960


----------



## usmcveteran

i just got a score of P9670


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcveteran*
> 
> i just got a score of P9670


With what? Do you have a screenshot or a URL for the results?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *usmcveteran*
> 
> i just got a score of P9670
> 
> 
> 
> With what? Do you have a screenshot or a URL for the results?
Click to expand...

Well, it's usmcveteran's first post. Welcome to the forums, usmcveteran. Give us an idea what your CPU and configuration is at least and a link or a screenshot to your 3DMark11 run would be great too.

WHen you have the time you can fill out your rig specs in the user profile and then we'll have a more solid grasp on what your system (and hopefully your overclock(s)) are like.


----------



## Hydrored

First time ever using AMD cards today. Trixx will not allow me to change the voltage. That score is with 955/1455 1.175


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> First time ever using AMD cards today. Trixx will not allow me to change the voltage. That score is with 955/1455 1.175


That's still a great score.

I think it's funny that it gives you a "STOP YOUR SCORE IS TEH SUCK!" message when you have it at stock settings (or mildly overclocked settings) because so many people are overclocking them and posting like crazy as they get improved benchmarks. I wonder how many people who don't know about overclocking benchmark their stuff and go "Huh, why does mine suck? Is it defective? Do I need to RMA? Or do I need to sell mine and buy the most expensive one they sell?"


----------



## TheBear

*HD 7950 @ 1250/1650:*


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That's still a great score.
> 
> I think it's funny that it gives you a "STOP YOUR SCORE IS TEH SUCK!" message when you have it at stock settings (or mildly overclocked settings) because so many people are overclocking them and posting like crazy as they get improved benchmarks. I wonder how many people who don't know about overclocking benchmark their stuff and go "Huh, why does mine suck? Is it defective? Do I need to RMA? Or do I need to sell mine and buy the most expensive one they sell?"


Tell me about it...lol. I have my 2 6950s scoring P11200+ and I am still under performing.


----------



## Derek1387

Single 7970.... dunno if anyone has beat that yet?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Well, it's usmcveteran's first post. Welcome to the forums, usmcveteran. Give us an idea what your CPU and configuration is at least and a link or a screenshot to your 3DMark11 run would be great too.
> 
> WHen you have the time you can fill out your rig specs in the user profile and then we'll have a more solid grasp on what your system (and hopefully your overclock(s)) are like.


Sorry if that sounded terse...


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single 7970.... dunno if anyone has beat that yet?


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Cranked up the clocks a bit. Sig Rig with 2 x 6950 unlocked 920/1350. I am very impressed with these cards.
> P11278


Damn, we have almost the same system and you crap on mine. Maybe I'm a little CPU bottle-necked? Are your shaders unlocked?



Heaven scores fwiw:


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Damn, we have almost the same system and you crap on mine. Maybe I'm a little CPU bottle-necked? Are your shaders unlocked?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven scores fwiw:


Yes, my shaders are unlocked and I am running 920/1350 on the cards and 4.9ghz on my 2700k. Later tonight I may give it a shot at 5.2ghz and 950/1350,


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Yes, my shaders are unlocked and I am running 920/1350 on the cards and 4.9ghz on my 2700k. Later tonight I may give it a shot at 5.2ghz and 950/1350,


One more question, do you enable Overdrive in CCC to increase powertune?

My lower scores are with an i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz and 930/1375. I'll OC my cpu at 4.8 later and we can compare.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derek1387*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single 7970.... dunno if anyone has beat that yet?


Wow. O_O. I want one now. What are your clocks? I can't make it out.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> One more question, do you enable Overdrive in CCC to increase powertune?
> My lower scores are with an i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz and 930/1375. I'll OC my cpu at 4.8 later and we can compare.


I use Sapphire Trixx to control my OC.


----------



## Derek1387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Wow. O_O. I want one now. What are your clocks? I can't make it out.


I was running 1260/1760.... looks like the other dude got an AWESOME card and can run 1375 core....


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres my score P12456
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2692170


----------



## usmcveteran

here is my score-


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcveteran*
> 
> here is my score-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice man







What are the details on the rig?


----------



## Russ369

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2699491

3DMark Score
P11277
Graphics Score
12504
Physics Score
9103
Combined Score
8186
GraphicsTest1
57.27 FPS
GraphicsTest2
62.96 FPS
GraphicsTest3
74.39 FPS
GraphicsTest4
37.33 FPS
PhysicsTest
28.9 FPS
CombinedTest
38.08 FPS

New personal high for me... Dunno why its showing "Generic VGA" video card... Using the new 12.3 RC drivers :banana:

6970 CFX @ 1005/1500 1.299v, 2500k @ 5ghz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2699491
> 3DMark Score
> P11277
> Graphics Score
> 12504
> Physics Score
> 9103
> Combined Score
> 8186
> GraphicsTest1
> 57.27 FPS
> GraphicsTest2
> 62.96 FPS
> GraphicsTest3
> 74.39 FPS
> GraphicsTest4
> 37.33 FPS
> PhysicsTest
> 28.9 FPS
> CombinedTest
> 38.08 FPS
> New personal high for me... Dunno why its showing "Generic VGA" video card... Using the new 12.3 RC drivers :banana:
> 6970 CFX @ 1005/1500 1.299v, 2500k @ 5ghz


That'll be the Z68 onboard graphics. Before starting the 3D11 benchmark you can click on the "help" tab in it and select your PCIe Graphics Adapter instead of leaving the selection box at "Auto".

Auto just detects the onboard graphics that's on before the bench starts.... Gotta do it every time if u want right GFx to show.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> That's still a great score.
> 
> I think it's funny that it gives you a "STOP YOUR SCORE IS TEH SUCK!" message when you have it at stock settings (or mildly overclocked settings) because so many people are overclocking them and posting like crazy as they get improved benchmarks. I wonder how many people who don't know about overclocking benchmark their stuff and go "Huh, why does mine suck? Is it defective? Do I need to RMA? Or do I need to sell mine and buy the most expensive one they sell?"
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it...lol. I have my 2 6950s scoring P11200+ and I am still under performing.
Click to expand...

It's even worse on the GTX 580 scene. My card is reference hardware and there are some super cards with double the VRAM and over-engineered VRM components with hand-binned GPUs and LN2 BIOS switches, so even at a 25% overclock, my card is still performing about 20% below the top in terms of scores. When I first benchmarked it, I got a red stop sign, and it's a mild factory OC card! Thus, I entered the world of GPU overclocking. LOL


----------



## Jonnykiv

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2700380

Here is the link to my score and the breakdown.

I got P3717 3DMarks (Going to be upgrading my processor in the coming months as I have located an i7 2700k for a very reasonable price).


----------



## usmcveteran

check my profile


----------



## Soggyoggy

So I figure there are a ton of Overclock-aholics that use 3dMark11 but with my rig I got a score of P8787 which it said was comparable to other systems. This is with GTX 560 TI's in SLI at 950/1900/2150 and my FX-8150 at 4.5GHZ. Is it just me or does that seem low when I keep seeing other people with score in the high 9,000's over even over 10,000.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Soggyoggy*
> 
> So I figure there are a ton of Overclock-aholics that use 3dMark11 but with my rig I got a score of P8787 which it said was comparable to other systems. This is with GTX 560 TI's in SLI at 950/1900/2150 and my FX-8150 at 4.5GHZ. Is it just me or does that seem low when I keep seeing other people with score in the high 9,000's over even over 10,000.


Most of us overclock our rigs to the max for those benchmark runs we post, so they're not very average..... you'd probably be up there too if your 8150 could bench at 5GHz. SLI loves CPU GHz.


----------



## dph314

P11355

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2689534

Is this about average to other 2500k/570 SLI setups? Had the hardware for a while, I'm just new to 3dMark11.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> P11355
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2689534
> Is this about average to other 2500k/570 SLI setups? Had the hardware for a while, I'm just new to 3dMark11.


Yeah, that's a good score and is on par with other sli 570 set ups.


----------



## dph314

Aside from temps, which don't seem to get _too_ high in 3dMark11 since it's not too long of a bench, you think I'm safe to bump the voltage a bit on the 2500k to up that 4.7Ghz? I've Google'd it plenty of times, I've read tons of opinions on what the max voltage should be, so what's one more?









At 1.395v for the 4.7Ghz run. Cores hit 70C. Wouldn't run it that high for a game with this cooler, but 3dMark11 is quick.


----------



## Soggyoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Most of us overclock our rigs to the max for those benchmark runs we post, so they're not very average..... you'd probably be up there too if your 8150 could bench at 5GHz. SLI loves CPU GHz.


I spent hours just getting it stable at 4.5GHZ. Im not sure what it is but 4.49 is the highest I can get it stable for Prime95, maybe my mother board isn't all that good for overclocking the FX-8150. I do plan on upgrading to the pildriver CPU the day it is released since supposedly it will be the last of the amd3+ series of chip sets and not sorry about upgrading my computer for another year or 2.


----------



## Mike-IRL

Here's mine.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1942425
That was run with my rad in a bucket of iced water, that clock was stable enough to run heaven so I could probably have gone a little higher.
I also didn't OC my vRAM much so I should probably rerun that some time.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^ nice run man!


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^ nice run man!


Thanks.








It's not quite as good as your 1GHz 480 though.








I'll have to buy some ice and rerun it at 1001MHz.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Aside from temps, which don't seem to get _too_ high in 3dMark11 since it's not too long of a bench, you think I'm safe to bump the voltage a bit on the 2500k to up that 4.7Ghz? I've Google'd it plenty of times, I've read tons of opinions on what the max voltage should be, so what's one more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.395v for the 4.7Ghz run. Cores hit 70C. Wouldn't run it that high for a game with this cooler, but 3dMark11 is quick.


Temperatures of 70C @ 4.7 GHz are fine. The voltage seems a bit on the high side, as most chips take a bit less to maintain that clock frequency. I'm considering running mine at 4.9GHz and 1.412 Vcore. But I'm also tempted to go back to my 4.7 GHz @ 1.340V (which was a really nice and low Vcore for that clock). I'm still on the fence about which of the two stable values to go with, or perhaps splitting the middle at a 4.8 GHz value.


----------



## KinguBah

First time trying to push my system to the limit. Still a slight headroom though, with some tweaking I might reach 4.2 on the CPU and the GPU is only at 1.25v because I'm afraid of high voltages







so it might go higher.

2 x 6950 @950/1350
1100t @ 4.1 ghz

3DMark Score: P9353
Graphics Score: 10992
Physics Score: 6843
Combined Score: 5968
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2705164

Not really sure how it stacks up to others. I've seen other 6950 crossfire rigs score over 11000 but I guess thats mostly due to intel processors pwning my 1100t?

Been a nice sense of achievement to see the score slowly rise from 7 thousand-something when I got the machine to now over 9000. Too addictive though, now I feel my processor is holding me back and really want to get an Ivy Bridge... Like I have any use for it other than see how big a number I can get in a program and pushing skyrim to insane settings...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KinguBah*
> 
> First time trying to push my system to the limit. Still a slight headroom though, with some tweaking I might reach 4.2 on the CPU and the GPU is only at 1.25v because I'm afraid of high voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so it might go higher.
> 
> 2 x 6950 @950/1350
> 1100t @ 4.1 ghz
> 
> 3DMark Score: P9353
> Graphics Score: 10992
> Physics Score: 6843
> Combined Score: 5968
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2705164
> 
> Not really sure how it stacks up to others. I've seen other 6950 crossfire rigs score over 11000 but I guess thats mostly due to intel processors pwning my 1100t?
> 
> Been a nice sense of achievement to see the score slowly rise from 7 thousand-something when I got the machine to now over 9000. Too addictive though, now I feel my processor is holding me back and really want to get an Ivy Bridge... Like I have any use for it other than see how big a number I can get in a program and pushing skyrim to insane settings...


I couldn't resist. I just had to do it.

Now to the real point:

You have a very respectable score. Your CPU may be holding you back some, in the Physics, but your Graphics Score is what matters the most in a graphics benchmark. Your Phenom II is a pretty solid CPU. Ivy Bridge is certainly "better" but you can get nearly as good as IB performance with a Sandy Bridge for quite a cost savings.


----------



## icehotshot

I need some better cooling to take it further............


----------



## Rolly103090

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2708388

Tried again, most i could do without it overheating/freezing
I cant run this at 24/7 unfortunately haha


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Here is my new system.










Struggling to keep the Xfires under 90C though so some Scythe fans and controller on the way!


----------



## Witchdoctor




----------



## KinguBah

Exact same clocks and setup as my earlier post but with 6970 unlocked shaders.

P9554
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2719223

An easy 200 extra points. More than I had expected really, even if it is negligible outside of benchmarks as I have been told.

I am so going to break 10000!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I couldn't resist. I just _had to_ do it.


The internet wouldn't be the same if noone had...


----------



## Farih

hmmm, why we have 2 big threads about 3D11 ?

well i'll post it here to then.

Farih - 2600K @ 4800mhz - Single 6950 - P6616


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> hmmm, why we have 2 big threads about 3D11 ?


The other is for top 30, this is for just in general.. http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores#post_11570857


----------



## combateng

First time poster here.
Just wanting some advice as to why my set up is working so slow and im not really getting what everyone else is getting as far as physics score.

specs:
crosshair v
AMD 1090t (4.1ghz)
2x4gb sticks g-skill sniper series 1600 1.25v
2 msi gtx 460 hawk/hawk talon att (850/2200) not in SLI ATM because the MOBO was open boax and i had no sli link.
160gb hdd boot,500gb storage (7200rmp both)
nzxt 1000w PSU
all water cooled

I'm attaching a few pics to show alot more things like voltages and speeds and a nice piece of the nice set up and how pretty she is haha.
basically im running a system that everyone else is getting better physics scores on, around 7000-7500 and im only getting 6500 and that's with A LOT of tweaking. my core voltage is high btw, but its stock at about 1.45 volts, much higher then iv seen other peoples 1090t's.
Also, every temp software monitoring iv used shows about the exact same as core-temp does for me which you will see in the pic idle is about 25c, but ASUS ROG turbo-v evo shows a lot higher cpu temp, anyone know what gives there?

FYI though, i am 99.9% sure im getting a 2500k and board on Monday and leaving AMD...why not spend and extra 80-100 bucks for MOBO and CPU that gets better scores at STOCK settings then these things do overclocked lol.


----------



## Rolly103090

Your 1090T is about at max, they dont get much higher than 4.1ghz. As for upgrading to a 2500k, i would just wait it out until ivy bridge comes out. If IB doesnt turn out to be that great, then just get a 2500k.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2742265
trying to hit over the 7000 mark


----------



## IXcrispyXI

done it







http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2742377


----------



## combateng

I already ordered a 2500k...just did it a bit ago
got the sli link in and set sli up and started BF3 and just like before with my 9950be...HUGE CPU bottle neck playing on ultra. read numerous stories about the same problem and everyone switches to a 2500/2600k and problem solved.
plus i know that i about maxed this 1090t, i get it stable at 4.2 ghz...my problem was that EVERYONE ELSE at that 4.2 ghz range are getting about 7000-7200 physics score but i was only getting 6500...so something was/is off is what i was trying to ask.

guess it doesn't matter. 2500k here i come!


----------



## combateng

but also...i probably Will buy and ivy bridge and a kepler series nvidia gpu after they both come out...i dont want to, i wanted to wait till the maxwell gpus came out but, im a stupid impulse buyer lol:thumb:


----------



## combateng

tried to put link up for 3dmark 11 score but its not showing up! http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2742448
so ill list em...

3DMark Score
P7518
Graphics Score
7959
Physics Score
6592
Combined Score
6245
GraphicsTest1
38.93 FPS
GraphicsTest2
38.84 FPS
GraphicsTest3
49.73 FPS
GraphicsTest4
22.7 FPS
PhysicsTest
20.93 FPS
CombinedTest
29.05 FPS


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> tried to put link up for 3dmark 11 score but its not showing up! http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2742448
> so ill list em...
> 3DMark Score
> P7518
> Graphics Score
> 7959
> Physics Score
> 6592
> Combined Score
> 6245
> GraphicsTest1
> 38.93 FPS
> GraphicsTest2
> 38.84 FPS
> GraphicsTest3
> 49.73 FPS
> GraphicsTest4
> 22.7 FPS
> PhysicsTest
> 20.93 FPS
> CombinedTest
> 29.05 FPS


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2742448

There, and if u click quote you can see the format. Not quite the BB code you might be used to.


----------



## bmgjet

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2743252

3DMark Score
P8212
Graphics Score
8641
Physics Score
7807
Combined Score
6346
GraphicsTest1
39.77 FPS
GraphicsTest2
41.57 FPS
GraphicsTest3
53.92 FPS
GraphicsTest4
25.83 FPS
PhysicsTest
24.78 FPS
CombinedTest
29.52 FPS


----------



## shad0wfax

So, I spent just a little bit of time tonight trying to improve my scores...

My previous best was P7587. I have a *7716* now. I still can't manage to break 7800.

(Unfortunately, I'm using the 290.53 beta drivers for BF3 and Skyrim goodness, so 3dmark11 doesn't think it's "valid".)

Results Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2743865

GPU-Z Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k4msm/

CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245033

3DMark Score
P7716
Graphics Score
7484
Physics Score
8795
Combined Score
8118
GraphicsTest1
33.77 FPS
GraphicsTest2
34.14 FPS
GraphicsTest3
47.54 FPS
GraphicsTest4
23.27 FPS
PhysicsTest
27.92 FPS
CombinedTest
37.76 FPS


----------



## mironccr345

This is my Asus GT440 DCII score.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2700913

Haha, my wife thought the computer was broken while 3Dmark11 was running.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> So, I spent just a little bit of time tonight trying to improve my scores...
> 
> My previous best was P7587. I have a *7716* now. I still can't manage to break 7800.
> 
> (Unfortunately, I'm using the 290.53 beta drivers for BF3 and Skyrim goodness, so 3dmark11 doesn't think it's "valid".)
> 
> Results Link: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2743865
> 
> GPU-Z Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k4msm/
> 
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245033
> 
> 3DMark Score
> P7716
> Graphics Score
> 7484
> Physics Score
> 8795
> Combined Score
> 8118
> GraphicsTest1
> 33.77 FPS
> GraphicsTest2
> 34.14 FPS
> GraphicsTest3
> 47.54 FPS
> GraphicsTest4
> 23.27 FPS
> PhysicsTest
> 27.92 FPS
> CombinedTest
> 37.76 FPS


good score...LOVE that im getting more graphics score out of my two 460s then your 580 though ;] lol


----------



## thenk83

P8670
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2747156


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



3DMark Score P8670
Graphics Score 10639
Physics Score 5878
Combined Score 5177
GraphicsTest 146.81 FPS
GraphicsTest 248.37 FPS
GraphicsTest 368.79 FPS
GraphicsTest 433.45 FPS
PhysicsTest 18.66 FPS
CombinedTest 24.08 FPS


----------



## slice259

Intel i5 750 @ 4.2Ghz - Crossfire 7970's -- P14478



I will be pushing my i5 750 later today ( 4.5+). Hopefully I will break 15K.


----------



## jtom320

Here's my single 7970 score. 9018. Pretty sure I can get this card higher to. I'm at 1175 on the core right now and still got plenty of temperature room. Can't break 80 degrees on this card if I try it seems. This card is amazing.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2748466


----------



## jtom320

9338 score now. I got my card up to 1250 at 1212 volts. Still pretty low voltage and max temp was 66 degrees (on an asus reference card) more then happy with the performance pretty sure I'm going to make this my daily OC.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2748539


----------



## emett

emett - P10784 - i7 2600k @ 4.6, 8gb @1600, gtx 590 @ 700 MHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2736478


----------



## slice259

Well this is 4.4 Ghz on my i5 750 - Crossfire 7970's 1265core/1800memory. A little bump over my last score, but I am still in need of some Ivy Bridge. Soon enough and I will have it !


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> good score...LOVE that im getting more graphics score out of my two 460s then your 580 though ;] lol












It's not that I don't believe you, but you really should post the link of your submission!

Also, those 460s can overclock like crazy. I've seen some people at 1.1 GHz core on air with them, so it's not much of a surprise that two well-OCd 460s (in the 1.0 to 1.1 GHz range) in SLI will out-perform a single 580 in a primarily core/shader frequency driven benchmark like this. Where things get dicey for the 460s (even if they're 1 GB memory versions and not the 768 MB versions) is in high-resolution texture applications, high resolutions (above 1080p), and multi-monitor display setups.

In many ways, I wish I'd have bought a 580 with 3 GB of memory, like an ultra classified or lightning extreme II.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Hi guys, updated mine... here goes.
Stewart At MSD ---- i7 2600K running @ 4.4K 7970HD x2 in Crossfire both running 1175/1600/1.225v Score = P14762










Verification Link --http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2756209


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*
> 
> Hi guys, updated mine... here goes.
> Stewart At MSD ---- i7 2600K running @ 4.4K 7970HD x2 in Crossfire both running 1175/1600/1.225v Score = P14762
> *snip*
> Verification Link --http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2756209


That could get a lot higher if you could oc your 2600k to 5GHz or more.... I can get mine to bench at 5GHz with 2 x GTX580 and get 14276...so more cpu would definitely help get you even higher

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2751449


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That could get a lot higher if you could oc your 2600k to 5GHz or more.... I can get mine to bench at 5GHz with 2 x GTX580 and get 14276...so more cpu would definitely help get you even higher
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2751449


I can get it to run 5ghz but then am having graphics instability with 116 errors. Will be doing further testing tonight.


----------



## .theMetal

sig rig, 560's clocked at 960/1920/2500


----------



## rctrucker

*P7292 3DMarks*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2720659

570 Twin Frozr III on air @ 910

I7-3930k @ 4.6ghz on an H100

I have since got my cpu to a much higher clock, but haven't run any 3dmarks with it.


----------



## jtom320

9368.

Radeon 7970 @ 1250

If I could push my 2500 to like 5ghz I could have a much better score but unfortunately 4.5 is all she'll do.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2763130


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stewart At MSD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That could get a lot higher if you could oc your 2600k to 5GHz or more.... I can get mine to bench at 5GHz with 2 x GTX580 and get 14276...so more cpu would definitely help get you even higher
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2751449
> 
> 
> 
> I can get it to run 5ghz but then am having graphics instability with 116 errors. Will be doing further testing tonight.
Click to expand...

BSOD 116 errors are almost universally a GPU issue, and often are caused by heat. They can also be a low North Bridge voltage...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> BSOD 116 errors are almost universally a GPU issue, and often are caused by heat. They can also be a low North Bridge voltage...


We haven't had a mobo northbridge since 775 have we? IMC? So maybe vccio?


----------



## nifatech2120

With my 'gamer' system in my sig, she pulls 6600 in 3d 11 ( I have a validation in its details for u guys to see)


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> BSOD 116 errors are almost universally a GPU issue, and often are caused by heat. They can also be a low North Bridge voltage...
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't had a mobo northbridge since 775 have we? IMC? So maybe vccio?
Click to expand...

Yeah, we're not dealing with NB in this case, I simply included that for the sake of being technically correct in a general statement. In the case of his Sandy Bridge, you're probably right about VCCIO. He might try a slight bump to his VCCIO.

It could also be VCCSA, although adjusting VCCSA is normally not advised or necessary.

EDIT: default VCCSA is 0.925V and it has more of an impact on the display engine (2d graphics) and the integrated PCI controller, so I doubt that's it.

I'd say VCCIO bumped to 1.1000V or so might do the trick, but lowering the GPU clocks slightly may also do the trick.


----------



## WiL11o6

Here's mine.


----------



## bezelbeater

deleted


----------



## pengs

750/750


Stock clocks 607/607


Quite a difference in a few tests. I'm sure I could do 800 on both cards but I'm already pulling about 660w peak from the wall and my trusty TX has a few miles on it.


----------



## sniperpowa

P 8014 Single GTX 580 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2777013


----------



## SonDa5

1xGTX 560ti 448 + 1xGTX470

P11396 3DMarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2722374


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 1xGTX 560ti 448 + 1xGTX470
> P11396 3DMarks
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2722374










nice
So the hybrid drivers work well?


----------



## SonDa5

MSI TFIII PE/OC GTX 560 Ti 448.

P7505 3DMarks
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2771500


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> So the hybrid drivers work well?


Worked as described in this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907

Had a little micro stutter in UT3 and not all benchmarks scaled as good as others. In general performance was all there as far as current SLI technology goes. Could be better in the future.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Worked as described in this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158907
> Had a little micro stutter in UT3 and not all benchmarks scaled as good as others. In general performance was all there as far as current SLI technology goes. Could be better in the future.


Yeah. It shows proof of concept that SLI could be opened to a bigger array of cards.
What I would love to see is compatibility with different architectures, like a 470 with a 580. Of course your going to be limited to the slowest card but who cares


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that I don't believe you, but you really should post the link of your submission!
> 
> Also, those 460s can overclock like crazy. I've seen some people at 1.1 GHz core on air with them, so it's not much of a surprise that two well-OCd 460s (in the 1.0 to 1.1 GHz range) in SLI will out-perform a single 580 in a primarily core/shader frequency driven benchmark like this. Where things get dicey for the 460s (even if they're 1 GB memory versions and not the 768 MB versions) is in high-resolution texture applications, high resolutions (above 1080p), and multi-monitor display setups.
> 
> In many ways, I wish I'd have bought a 580 with 3 GB of memory, like an ultra classified or lightning extreme II.


oh...dont get me wrong...i would MUCH rather have a 3gb 580 over these two 460s....but, i have what i have and it cost less then a 580 and has slightly better performance in MOST areas....although i will be so tempted to get a 690 when it comes out, i believe i will wait untill sometime in 2014 when the maxwell cards 7xx series come out....ill post some tests here in a bit, just tring to get the new 2500k stable.


----------



## combateng

new rig up and running!
i5 2500k @ 4.6ghz with 1.36v load.(had it at 5.0ghz but had to put voltage to 1.5+ to keep stable) Temps with prime are low 60s, everything else is mid/high 50s...when it was at 5.0ghz temps were about 10c hotter so i was still ok, maybe for benching i could run it at 5.0 ghz with 1.5v+ but for normal use 4.6 @ 1.36 is just fine. what do you guys think?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2780878http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2780878


----------



## combateng

here is a 5.0ghz run...vcore at 1.52...max temp on one core hit 69c
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2781219http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2781219


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> here is a 5.0ghz run...vcore at 1.52...max temp on one core hit 69c
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2781219


Nice scores. 

Apparently 2x 460 @ 920 MHz > 1x 580 @ 952 MHz for FPS in the benchmarks.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Nice scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 2x 460 @ 920 MHz > 1x 580 @ 952 MHz for FPS in the benchmarks.


haha yah...i would still like to have a 580 but...i cant complain with what these 460 can do...unfortunately i cant get them to go over 920...at 925 the driver crashes if not the whole comp...so no 1.0ghz gpu club for me :/
unless anyone has any suggestions...i have never updated the VGA bios so maybe i can get more voltage if i can...i see alot of people with their after burners that say they have over the +100mv for core voltage up to +200...i can only get up to +100
my voltage hits a max of 0.987v


----------



## combateng

got cpu up to 5.1 @ 1.53-1.54 core voltage...highest temp hit 72c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254141http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2254141
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2781353http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2781353

imma keep playing with the cpu...see if i can get a bit more benchmarking scores out of it.


----------



## jtom320

I had a 480 and had to flash the bios to get higher voltages. Until I replaced it with the 7970 I was getting 970 on the core. I'm sure if you looked into flashing it you could find something.


----------



## combateng

thats what i thought, but honestly i think i can probably live with what these cards can do until i either get a gtx690 or if i can hold my wad...wait a LONG LONG LONG time till i can get a gtx 790 haha.


----------



## allupinya

link in sig, i think that was at 5.2-3 ghz


----------



## Hydrored

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2852530


----------



## SonDa5

P7954 marks with MSI TF3 PE/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 at 1085/1075MHz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2259829_sonda5_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_560_ti_448_7954_marks


----------



## Jonnykiv

I did a 3dMark 11 performance run and I got P7159 with a 2500K at 4.5Ghz and a Radeon 7950. Does this seem about right for 1 GPU especially since it is supposed to be good. Maxes out all my games without any issues, I just like to have bragging rights if possible. Running 880/1250 om catalyst version 12.3

Linky!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> I did a 3dMark 11 performance run and I got P7134 with a 2500K at 4.5Ghz and a Radeon 7950. Does this seem about right for 1 GPU especially since it is supposed to be good. Maxes out all my games without any issues, I just like to have bragging rights if possible. Running 880/1250 om catalyst version 12.3
> Linky!


You should try to OC your card a bit more. My 7970 @ 1300mhz/1700mhz gets 9703 in 3dmark11 with a 2500k @ 4.7ghz, so I think you could definitely close that gap a bit even though I have a 7970 and you have a 7950. You should be able to at least hit 8000+ which is around stock 7970 performance, if you can get your core up to around 1ghz


----------



## JedixJarf

My 7970 does 11044 marks @ 1,315/1,883 MHz

393k @ 4.75 i think.


----------



## Jonnykiv

Did a re-run using 7970 speeds and got P7491, now going to try with 1000/1375 see how it goes.

EDIT: I tried using 1000/1375, froze up after 4 seconds. Tried 950/1375 and got major artifacting.

Any suggestions?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> My 7970 does 11044 marks @ 1,315/1,883 MHz
> 393k @ 4.75 i think.


That's because of your CPU of course


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> Did a re-run using 7970 speeds and got P7491, now going to try with 1000/1375 see how it goes.
> EDIT: I tried using 1000/1375, froze up after 4 seconds. Tried 950/1375 and got major artifacting.
> Any suggestions?


What voltage are you running?


----------



## Jonnykiv

Currently trixx says 1090. I have never tried over-volting GPUs for overclocking them before so I wouldn't know what increment to go up in.

Any tips?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonnykiv*
> 
> Currently trixx says 1090. I have never tried over-volting GPUs for overclocking them before so I wouldn't know what increment to go up in.
> Any tips?


I like to OC using the MSI After burner and a real time 3d application like Furmark or Kombuster that I can run in a small window to adjust core speeds and voltage in real time and monitor stability. First you have make sure you temps are safe. Crank up the fan when over clocking. Increase GPU speed as much as possible with stock voltage then begin to increase voltage then increase core. Go back and forth till you find the highest OC possible.

I think with some solid over clocking you should be able to increase your score quite a bit. I think you could get close to 11,000 if you have a good GPU.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I like to OC using the MSI After burner and a real time 3d application like Furmark or Kombuster that I can run in a small window to adjust core speeds and voltage in real time and monitor stability. First you have make sure you temps are safe. Crank up the fan when over clocking. Increase GPU speed as much as possible with stock voltage then begin to increase voltage then increase core. Go back and forth till you find the highest OC possible.
> I think with some solid over clocking you should be able to increase your score quite a bit. I think you could get close to 11,000 if you have a good GPU.


He won't be hitting 11k with that CPU and that OC on the CPU anytime soon. My 2500k is running 200mhz higher than his, and @ 1300/1700 I barely broke a 10k GPU score, and nearly broke a 10k P score.

Either way, 10k is still very respectable for a single gpu









With a 3930k or 3960k, 11k+ is easily attainable with the extra physx processing power.

Also in regards to voltage, I'm running 1.3v to hit 1300mhz, but I can hit 1250 with 1.25v, and 1200 @ stock voltage (which for mine is 1.175v).


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> He won't be hitting 11k with that CPU and that OC on the CPU anytime soon. My 2500k is running 200mhz higher than his, and @ 1300/1700 I barely broke a 10k GPU score, and nearly broke a 10k P score.
> Either way, 10k is still very respectable for a single gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a 3930k or 3960k, 11k+ is easily attainable with the extra physx processing power.
> Also in regards to voltage, I'm running 1.3v to hit 1300mhz, but I can hit 1250 with 1.25v, and 1200 @ stock voltage (which for mine is 1.175v).


You are right. I thought the HD7950 was more capable than this. P10,000 with 2500k is very nice score.


----------



## thorian88

not bad for a i7 2600k @ 4.2ghz
and a CF setup with 2 6950's unlocked to 6970 (Barely OC'd and insufficient voltage to my 2nd card







-going to repost when I get my new psu w/ OC)


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> P7954 marks with MSI TF3 PE/OC GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 at 1085/1075MHz
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2259829_sonda5_3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_560_ti_448_7954_marks


hmm i see this post with the 448 its score is amazing compared to my 570 why would there be such a difference?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2862796


----------



## Zagarth

This is a an old setup, yet it still scores pretty well. http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3929410 http://3dmark.com/3dmv/3929410


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> hmm i see this post with the 448 its score is amazing compared to my 570 why would there be such a difference?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2862796


One thing is your ram at 1333 and his at 2130. That makes a difference in 3DMk11. He's at 5.2 GHz, yr at 4.9 GHz.

I thought PhysX was supposed to be off for HWBot.....


----------



## FtW 420

Only vantage uses physx (which must be disabled for the bot). 3dmark11 has a physics test but it only runs on the cpu so doesn't have the same issues.


----------



## dmasteR

i7 2600K with a stock GTX 470

P4778

Is this correct or really low?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Only vantage uses physx (which must be disabled for the bot). 3dmark11 has a physics test but it only runs on the cpu so doesn't have the same issues.


Ah, that clarifies that. Thanks FTW.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> i7 2600K with a stock GTX 470
> P4778
> Is this correct or really low?


IDK, I just ran it with my i5-2500k @ stock and my GTX 570 @ 775 core clock and got this:









Even though I'm using the latest WHQL nvidia drivers (296.73) it says my graphics driver is not approved.


----------



## JedixJarf

Just picked up another 7970 so.... in a few days these numbers should be epic









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127645R


----------



## alancsalt

Takes Futuremark a while to catch up. It will finish up "approved" down the track. HWBot doesn't care about that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> IDK, I just ran it with my i5-2500k @ stock and my GTX 570 @ 775 core clock and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm using the latest WHQL nvidia drivers (296.73) it says my graphics driver is not approved.


I as well am running the latest drivers, the same ones you're running and it also said they were not approved. My main issue though is I feel like my score is low. After looking at your score though, I wanna saw mine seem about right I think.

That or we both have really low scores haha.









Anyone have any insight in either of our scores?


----------



## Jonnykiv

I would love to know why 3DMark11 is reporting my GPU as having only 1GB of memory.

Linky!

Anywho, I have pre-ordered an EVGA GTX480 for myself. Always wanted one and if the new nVidia line is abit of a flop like AMD seems to have been for me then I can just rely on a good ol' 480.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*
> 
> Just picked up another 7970 so.... in a few days these numbers should be epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127645R


Same here, except I picked up TWO more 7970s and they're XFX Black Editions









Tri-fire 7970s is overkill, but if anything I'll figure out which cards OC the best and keep the best two OC'ers and sell the other. I got a good deal on both of them. Got 2 for $470 and $475 new


----------



## Sardonic_Wrath

P8261 3DMarks

I just did that benchmark and it said my GPU driver isn't approved, even though it's the most recent Nvidia driver. It also says that my score is low. Is that low for my system or about right?


----------



## alancsalt

Futuremark can take a while to "approve" a new whql driver.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sardonic_Wrath*
> 
> P8261 3DMarks
> I just did that benchmark and it said my GPU driver isn't approved, even though it's the most recent Nvidia driver. It also says that my score is low. Is that low for my system or about right?


For SLI that seems a bit low.

Here is my score after increasing my i5 overclock from 4.5Ghz to 4.7 and my ram overclock to 1866Mhz:



My score at 4.5Ghz and 1600mhz ram:



From 10073 to 10444. Both tests have the HD6950s OC'd @ 930/1375/1.18v. That's a big jump.


----------



## bloodyjj

P6615
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2909184;jsessionid=b1sjtyyf218dvzw56alfpmfz


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Tri-fire 7970s @ 1125mhz (mild OC)

I can hit nearly 1300mhz on all 3 cards, but this was just a draft run.

Obviously with a 3930k I'd be getting 22-23k 3dmarks but with this 2500k @ 4.7ghz it's holding back the physics portion.

As you can see the GPU score is 23,132 so these cards definitely have some power.

My previous Tri-fire setup with 3 6970s was getting about 13k 3dmarks and a 17k GPU score, so nice improvement


----------



## djriful

Last test on a single stock clock HD 6970 was about P6000. Probably need to run it again to make sure.

I think my card sucks... 560 Ti beats it with OC... =(


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Last test on a single stock clock HD 6970 was about P6000. Probably need to run it again to make sure.
> 
> I think my card sucks... 560 Ti beats it with OC... =(


That's perfectly normal for a 6970 at stock. And no, a 560 Ti would have a tough time beating that, and even if it did, in games it would get DESTROYED by the 6970









I would know, I've had 2 560 Ti's in SLI, as well as 1, 2, 3, and 4 6970s in various setups, along with a GTX 580, and now 3 7970s in Tri-Fire


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> My previous Tri-fire setup with 3 6970s was getting about 13k 3dmarks and a 17k GPU score, so nice improvement


Was that stock on the 6970's? I'm hitting 22k+ GPU score with my 3 6970's.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Was that stock on the 6970's? I'm hitting 22k+ GPU score with my 3 6970's.


Yeah, stock.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Anyone get any flickering with their 7970 crossfire/trifire setup? I've been getting some random flickers on my desktop occasionally, but I can't pin it down. I'm running at 120hz as well. Let me know if anyone has found a fix for it. It's rather annoying, and I like my $2000 worth of video cards to run smoothly in my rig


----------



## deauboy16

I got P8282 with xfire 5870's here


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> I got P8282 with xfire 5870's here


Good to see another with cfx 5870's









900/1300 gpu clocks.
P8682
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2936617

I can't get these cards to OC for the life of me.


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> I can get it to run 5ghz but then am having graphics instability with 116 errors. Will be doing further testing tonight.


Further to this discussion alst week... A water loop solved that 5.2ghz problem nicely.










or 19409 with no driver tweaks


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Further to this discussion alst week... A water loop solved that 5.2ghz problem nicely.
> *img snip*
> or 19409 with no driver tweaks


0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)?


No, solved that with more VCCIO voltage, 1.12v if I recall correctly, It just tipped me over thermaly and I couldnt keep the package cool with that H80.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Bit over 10k with x-fire 6950's. I got the same when I had a 6990, but that sounded like a helicopter in my room, this is very quiet in comparison.


----------



## Eggy88

Was able to push mine another 500p.



HWbot

Should be running some LN2 runs in some days.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Was able to push mine another 500p.
> 
> [URL=http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2264391_eggy88_3dmark11___performance_3x_radeon_hd_6970_17778_marks]HWbot[/URL]
> Should be running some LN2 runs in some days.[/QUOTE]
> 
> What volts are you running through those to get 1080 Mhz?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> What volts are you running through those to get 1080 Mhz?


1.3v, i'm playing with 1.4v now, so far i've got 1090.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> 1.3v, i'm playing with 1.4v now, so far i've got 1090.


oh wow







What would you consider max safe voltage for daily use?


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> oh wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you consider max safe voltage for daily use?


It really depends if your using water, ambient temps, water temps etc etc. I'm using @ 1.2v for 24/7, 1.3v when i benchmark in normal ambient.

Lately i've been moving my rig out into the garage and benching with ~5c ambient. If you look at the gpu temps they are maxing out @ 30c even with 1.4v. A friend has even been benching his single 6970 with 1.45v on air for the last couple of days with no problem, but that is a bit to risky for me. I might try 1.45 ish but that's only since i'm using cold water (9c under load)

That being said i see your using 6950's, i'm pretty sure they are a bit more itchy on the voltage side, so would not push them that far.

There is some more results and pictures from the benchmarking in my build log so take a look there.


----------



## thorian88

BOOYAH 11K WITH A 6950!


----------



## FtW 420

Nice. I haven't posted in here for a while, finally broke 13k on a 7970 (tess disabled for hwbot submission). http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/?action=view&current=1113018.jpg


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Just got my 3930k rig built today and moved my 3 7970s from my 2500k rig to this one, and I must say I've already seen 3-4k more 3dmarks on this rig than the 2500k. I've only got the 3930k @ 4.4ghz 1.3v atm, without any tweaking at all. Just set it there and tried 1.3v and voila. Should be able to do much better tomorrow, as well as OC my 7970s. I'm almost touching 20k with the 7970s at stock. Can't wait to see this rig OC'd. The 2133 CAS9 memory helped alot also


----------



## sandy cheeks

I need to overclock more!


----------



## Chuckclc

Only one card, not as interesting as the 2 and 3 card setups, but its my best score to date.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2854575


----------



## deafboy




----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Was able to push mine another 500p.
> 
> HWbot
> Should be running some LN2 runs in some days.


There's no way you're pulling those numbers without some tesselation tweaks in the CCC


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> There's no way you're pulling those numbers without some tesselation tweaks in the CCC


A tess cheat would be a lot higher. Judging by his numbers, his clock frequencies look in line with this gap to #2 spot. Look at his overclock, it's at nosebleed levels. On the other hand whatever settings he's on looks inline with the other rankings.

*Also, if his post is a hwbot post then everything goes as far as driver settings, including disabling a bunch of stuff. This begs the questions, is this a hwbot settings thread?


----------



## FtW 420

The other 3d11 thread is for default performance settings. This thread is just a 'post scores', so more like an anything goes thread


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> There's no way you're pulling those numbers without some tesselation tweaks in the CCC


Nope no tweaking or "cheat" in CCC. Note i'm running a 2600k @ close to 5.4Ghz and 3 6970's with pretty high clocks as well.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Nope no tweaking or "cheat" in CCC. Note i'm running a 2600k @ close to 5.4Ghz and 3 6970's with pretty high clocks as well.


Yeah the CPU OC would explain a generally higher score, but the GPU score you attain with the 3 6970s is what baffles me. I ran my 3 6970s @ 950 and only hit around 17.5k GPU score, and even with my 3 7970s at stock they only beat you by a couple thousand with my 3930k @ 4.4ghz. I can crank my 3930k up much higher though, as well as my 7970s will all nearly hit 1250mhz (2 hit 1300). Either way it just doesnt seem realistic for 3 6970s in a 2600k to come so close to 3 7970s in a 3930k is all I'm saying. The GPU score is mainly what I focus on. But yeah, either way, props for the score. Not calling you a liar, it's just a pretty nice feat if there were no tess tweaks is all.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah the CPU OC would explain a generally higher score, but the GPU score you attain with the 3 6970s is what baffles me. I ran my 3 6970s @ 950 and only hit around 17.5k GPU score, and even with my 3 7970s at stock they only beat you by a couple thousand with my 3930k @ 4.4ghz. I can crank my 3930k up much higher though, as well as my 7970s will all nearly hit 1250mhz (2 hit 1300). Either way it just doesnt seem realistic for 3 6970s in a 2600k to come so close to 3 7970s in a 3930k is all I'm saying. The GPU score is mainly what I focus on. But yeah, either way, props for the score. Not calling you a liar, it's just a pretty nice feat if there were no tess tweaks is all.


I'll see if i can get some benchmarks once i get everything together, it will most likely be a little less OC on everything, when i did this runs it was with a ambient of 5c (9.5c water temp) a month ago, now its much hotter here and i'm not able to push things that far anymore. I have everything apart here cause i did some Ln2 runs last night. Well 950 is a bit away from 1080, also what did you have on your mem? I have close to 1500 mem so that adds in a bit. This run was the best of the best i had, most of the time i hit ~21k.

Also this is a pretty stripped OS so it's nothing running in the background slowing things down.

And the 7970's @ stock should be pretty close to some high clocked 6970's and the 3930 @ 4.4Ghz is just ~2k better then a 2600k @ 5.4Ghz so that you beat me with a few thousands does not surprise me.


----------



## sniperpowa

Just ran it with sli I got p12,988 havnt overclocked the gpu's yet. http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3008460


----------



## K62-RIG

Here is my stock score


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice. I haven't posted in here for a while, finally broke 13k on a 7970 (tess disabled for hwbot submission). http://s775.photobucket.com/albums/yy36/FtW_420OC/?action=view&current=1113018.jpg


Hey mate, was that run done with the GPU under water of LN2?

I ask because I have a fairly capable 7970 (easily does 1350mhz under water @ 1.3v) but want to try and push for a high score.

Have you used higher than 1.3v core and if so how?


----------



## FtW 420

That was on ln2, my card maxed at about 1230 core on stock air, 1280 on water, & depending which mobo I use 1350 - 1450 on ln2. I flashed my card with an asus bios & used gpu tweak for voltage & OCing, it allows up to 1.4V.


----------



## sniperpowa

Just overclocked a little bit and got P13,486! http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3016420


----------



## infinity360

Just ran mine, got P10972. Really want to get into the 11000s Might push my 3930k at bit more (its at a mild 4.3Ghz). Just weary of anything going wrong, twas an expensive investment!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Here's my 3930k @ 4.5ghz and my 7970x3 Setup @ 1125/1500 (very mild OC, as I can do 1300/1700)

I can easily get 5ghz+ out of my 3930k as I'm barely volting this cpu at all right now.


----------



## thorian88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> BOOYAH 11K WITH A 6950!


does anyone see how this is amazing?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> does anyone see how this is amazing?


Says two 6950s?

So what?

good score.


----------



## jagz

Says stop cause I don't use the latest drivers. Maybe I'll try it out sometime but I don't like changing drivers when the current does everything well for me.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

With a minor OC on my 7970s (max CCC limits), and a small 4.5ghz OC on my 3930k. I plan on pushing the 7970s up to 1200-1250 since the 3rd card is kind of weak (the other 2 will do 1300). I plan on replacing the 3rd card with a lightning or 2 other reference cards.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> does anyone see how this is amazing?


If it was a single HD6950 it would be amazing. 2 in crossfire is good score.


----------



## 2thAche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I can easily get 5ghz+ out of my 3930k as I'm barely volting this cpu at all right now.


I think we all can get 5GHz. The question is do you need a space heater as well as a PC







and it won't matter for 3dm11

Here are mine, stock 3930K vs 4.8GHz 3930K. Obviously GPU limited lolz. Palit GTX570 Sonic Platinum at stock clocks.


----------



## alexmaia_br

Here's mine:


----------



## 2thAche

And [email protected] vs [email protected], same GTX570. More diff than I though there'd be.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2thAche*
> 
> I think we all can get 5GHz. The question is do you need a space heater as well as a PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it won't matter for 3dm11
> Here are mine, stock 3930K vs 4.8GHz 3930K. Obviously GPU limited lolz. Palit GTX570 Sonic Platinum at stock clocks.


For 1 gpu, it doesn't matter much, but for 3 it does. I gained over 1000 points going from a 2500k @ 4.7ghz to a 3930k @ 4.4ghz


----------



## Blindsay

Same gpus, i7 920 in one, 2700k in the other


----------



## Oyclo

I has a sad....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> I has a sad....


Stock? Why is your proc so low?


----------



## Oyclo

Speed step. Its OCed to 4.6ghz.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oyclo*
> 
> I has a sad....


thats not too bad... I had to OC my 680 to +185mhz to break 10.2k in 3dmark11, and thats with my 2500k @ 4.7ghz. I haven't had the time to swap out my 3 7970s out of my X79 rig and test it on that, but the GPU score was around 11.1k, so I'm guessing I'd get 11k+ on the 3930K

Your score isn't bad at all.


----------



## Oyclo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> thats not too bad... I had to OC my 680 to +185mhz to break 10.2k in 3dmark11, and thats with my 2500k @ 4.7ghz. I haven't had the time to swap out my 3 7970s out of my X79 rig and test it on that, but the GPU score was around 11.1k, so I'm guessing I'd get 11k+ on the 3930K
> Your score isn't bad at all.


Looking at the details I'm just short a few points from 'average', my CPU is above about 2k, and my graphics are about 500 below. Close enough I guess.


----------



## KEITHRH12

P8502

on basic dl 720p

is that good for my rig?


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

P6139
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3072503;jsessionid=zq37wwc150dm844joca6lo3t


----------



## Farih

A tiny little score of the new 7850









[only 1 6-pin PCI-E power connector and slightly faster against a 6970 both overclocked]

6950 flashed to 6970 @ 1020/1300mhz and 1.23V [on a 2600K]


Here the 7850 @ 1120/1400mhz stock volts [on a 2550K]


The 7850 benchmark has a slightly less physics score due to a 2550K beeing used against a 2600K but still wins









*hope software like MSI AB gets better soon, cant unlock voltage yet and clocks only up to 1120mhz on the core max


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> A tiny little score of the new 7850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [only 1 6-pin PCI-E power connector and slightly faster against a 6970 both overclocked]
> 6950 flashed to 6970 @ 1020/1300mhz and 1.23V [on a 2600K]
> 
> Here the 7850 @ 1120/1400mhz stock volts [on a 2550K]
> 
> The 7850 benchmark has a slightly less physics score due to a 2550K beeing used against a 2600K but still wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hope software like MSI AB gets better soon, cant unlock voltage yet and clocks only up to 1120mhz on the core max


Here a 7970 in the same system to compare with.
Also here the max overclock on stock volts like the 7850, sadly couldnt get higher then 1125/1575mhz stable without increasing voltage.


----------



## AsylumSatellite

P15116 with the 7970s at 1225/1700


----------



## m3t4lh34d

P21000 with 3 7970s @ 1125/1500


----------



## DzillaXx

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3078380;jsessionid=1t6y856xsmhcm1a47hva737k0v

Not bad for a pair of GTX470's


----------



## Millz59

P7925 with GTX 580.

Didn't snap a pic unfortunately. But I was using 969MHz.


----------



## adamski07

Single GTX 680 - P10199


----------



## Mydog

680GTX Quad SLI


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3078380;jsessionid=1t6y856xsmhcm1a47hva737k0v
> Not bad for a pair of GTX470's


Nice. I'm curious, what are the graphics, physics, and combined scores?


----------



## darkphantom

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3081298;jsessionid=166uf785euzc3tb9i29nm8i01

I feel like the more I benchmark, the more I notice the CPU bottleneck









Guess it is time to upgrade...


----------



## KEITHRH12

Whats ur clock speed?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Nice. I'm curious, what are the graphics, physics, and combined scores?


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3078380
link was included in post


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3081298;jsessionid=166uf785euzc3tb9i29nm8i01
> I feel like the more I benchmark, the more I notice the CPU bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it is time to upgrade...


Um, yeah. That score is way low.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> Whats ur clock speed?


GPU is stock, CPU is at 3.3ghz

just did another with 132% power +100clock/+100mem

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3081369

5897->6257

I'll see how high I can get with being stable.


----------



## Rye26

here's mine..









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3083095;jsessionid=u7ljdjgisptr1dkfndlpftl29


----------



## KEITHRH12

P8660


----------



## navit

Msi 7970 Card @ 1200/1500

3DMark Score

P8476

Graphics Score

9365

Physics Score

6797

Combined Score

6322

GraphicsTest1

41.92 FPS

GraphicsTest2

48.03 FPS

GraphicsTest3

58.57 FPS

GraphicsTest4

27.41 FPS

PhysicsTest

21.58 FPS

CombinedTest

29.41 FPS


----------



## psikeiro




----------



## .theMetal

never mind


----------



## Olepolecat

Well, mines alot lower then your guys.









This is with my sig rig:

3DMark Score: P6138
Graphics Score: 5725
Physics Score: 10645
Combined Score: 5613
Graphics Test 1: 26.11 FPS
Graphics Test 2: 28.83 FPS
Graphics Test 3: 34.04 FPS
Graphics Test 4: 17.14 FPS
Physics Test: 33.8 FPS
Combined Test: 26.11 FPS


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> nice on the second one, but the score for the first seems low to me. my 560's got an 8729 on the graphics score I would think a 680 should be well above 9000.
> someone correct me if I am wrong


your 560s got 8729 on extreme? highly doubt that.


----------



## .theMetal

o ha! sorry didn't notice the huge obvious X sitting in front of the number









they got that score on P

my bad thats a phenomenal score









I fixed my post


----------



## Angryyankee

P9231 3DMarks










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3088679;jsessionid=1dgdc6hkb29kdozdl2jklw5sp

Detailed scores

3DMark Score
P9231

Graphics Score
9452

Physics Score
10187

Combined Score
7016

GraphicsTest1
45.4 FPS

GraphicsTest2
45.24 FPS

GraphicsTest3
57.35 FPS

GraphicsTest4
27.96 FPS

PhysicsTest
32.34 FPS

CombinedTest
32.64 FPS


----------



## Doober

I am new to benchmarking and 3D mark, so what do you guys think? As in is my score in line with my hardware? I am doing the Performance default since im using the basic edition

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3090203;jsessionid=1jo07uyr3im131e9cjr00u8pkk

*3DMark Score*
P7393
*Graphics Score*
7788
*Physics Score*
6539
*Combined Score*
6243
*GraphicsTest1*
38.66 FPS
*GraphicsTest2*
38.23 FPS
*GraphicsTest3*
48.42 FPS
*GraphicsTest4*
22.01 FPS
*PhysicsTest*
20.76 FPS
*CombinedTest*
29.04 FPS

-Doober


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober*
> 
> I am new to benchmarking and 3D mark, so what do you guys think? As in is my score in line with my hardware? I am doing the Performance default since im using the basic edition
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3090203;jsessionid=1jo07uyr3im131e9cjr00u8pkk


Looks good to me


----------



## Farih

Little 7850 going on strong









P7103
1165/1500mhz


----------



## Modz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3099889;jsessionid=vx2j87cox060a5zf7rv6g7us

8611 !!

Waiting for my faulty MSI gtx 680 to get back so I can do some real damage. Also have and AsROCK Z68 Fatality Gen 3 board coming in.


----------



## Modz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Little 7850 going on strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P7103
> 1165/1500mhz


You keep C1e on and speedstep?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modz*
> 
> You keep C1e on and speedstep?


Yep


----------



## dean_8486

Overclocked 2600k / 680GTX
Performance:


----------



## Rye26

is there something wrong with this? did my second run and i only gained a little over 200 points.. jeez









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3083095

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3094763


----------



## von rottes

P2752


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> is there something wrong with this? did my second run and i only gained a little over 200 points.. jeez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3083095
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3094763


What kind of increase were you expecting?


----------



## Tslm

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3106187;jsessionid=3itbnauweod2l647p1tredva

7970s carrying Bulldozer lol


----------



## deafboy

Holy low score...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3106187;jsessionid=3itbnauweod2l647p1tredva
> 7970s carrying Bulldozer lol


UGH!

My two gtx 480s beat that.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3106187;jsessionid=3itbnauweod2l647p1tredva
> 7970s carrying Bulldozer lol


what is it clocked at?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> UGH!
> My two gtx 480s beat that.


By a long shot aswell


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3106187;jsessionid=3itbnauweod2l647p1tredva
> 7970s carrying Bulldozer lol


Man you should be getting 20k+ with 3 7970s. I get P22000 with my 3 7970s @ 1250 and my 3930K @ 4.5ghz. With a little more of a push I'd be looking at ~ 24,000


----------



## navit

[email protected] 1200/1500 1.189v- cpu @ 4.0

3DMark Score

P8521

Graphics Score

9405

Physics Score

6842

Combined Score

6376

GraphicsTest1

42.08 FPS

GraphicsTest2

48.25 FPS

GraphicsTest3

58.85 FPS

GraphicsTest4

27.52 FPS

PhysicsTest

21.72 FPS

CombinedTest

29.66 FPS


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3106187;jsessionid=3itbnauweod2l647p1tredva
> 7970s carrying Bulldozer lol
> 
> 
> 
> Man you should be getting 20k+ with 3 7970s. I get P22000 with my 3 7970s @ 1250 and my 3930K @ 4.5ghz. With a little more of a push I'd be looking at ~ 24,000
Click to expand...

I get 20k+ graphics score if I up my CPU clock, with the GPUs only at 1GHz.. I'll push them further when I get Ivy Bridge


----------



## combateng

who else is waiting for that sweet ass gtx685


----------



## spinejam

*MSI 7970 OC:*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Farih




----------



## unimatrixzero

*HERE IS MINE

DUAL 5770'S*


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> who else is waiting for that sweet ass gtx685


Who else is waiting for that planet splitting 8970


----------



## gerardfraser

GTX 680 Single
11089P score


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> GTX 680 Single
> 11089P score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why is the font all wacked out on yours?


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> GTX 680 Single
> 11089P score


Far out mate. Credit where credit is due. After cracking 9232 this morning, I am well and truly owned!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

You guys heard about the new Sapphire Toxic 7970 that's clocked at 1300mhz? They apparently broke 12k P score in 3dmark 11 with it ;x


----------



## FtW 420

Overclocked to 1300Mhz, stock looks like it will be:
first bios - 1000/1450 Mhz
second bios - 1150/1500 Mhz


----------



## dekciW

I just scored a 10965 Sig rig stock GPU clocks =]


----------



## psikeiro

PCI-e 2.0 x16/x16 vs PCI-e 3.0 x16/x16


----------



## gerardfraser

Thanks chillgreg

680GTX New score
11282P score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3145070


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> 
> PCI-e 2.0 x16/x16 vs PCI-e 3.0 x16/x16


Thanks. Interesting!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> 
> PCI-e 2.0 x16/x16 vs PCI-e 3.0 x16/x16


That's a 2.245% improvement......


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's a 2.245% improvement......


Yes but at the low Performance resolution/settings in the free version any difference at all is quite impressive. Be more interesting to see the difference at the Extreme level, say 2560 or 3 x Eyefinity.


----------



## Nioxic

Mine shows... 2.6GHz CPU? but its supposed to be 3.3?

same with the GPU... 700ish MHz.. supposed to be 1006?
***?! :<

can i count on those numbers?

i ran it twice, and it showed the same numbers, roughly


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> Mine shows... 2.6GHz CPU? but its supposed to be 3.3?
> same with the GPU... 700ish MHz.. supposed to be 1006?
> ***?! :<
> can i count on those numbers?
> i ran it twice, and it showed the same numbers, roughly


Put CPUz on the screen as well. For some reason 3DMark11 only reads the base clocks.

Edit: Have you got Turbo-boost enabled in your BIOS? That is a weird clock for a 2500K...try overclocking it too, you can get 4.3-4.5 easily.


----------



## quakermaas

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3145788


----------



## Nioxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg*
> 
> Put GPU-z on the screen as well. For some reason 3DMark11 only reads the base clocks.
> 
> Edit: Have you got Turbo-boost enabled in your BIOS? That is a weird clock for a 2500K...try overclocking it too, you can get 4.3-4.5 easily.












CPU Z here. the MHz for the GPU core jumps between 320,. 500 and 700

Turbo is enabled..

I suck at this hardware-fiddling stuff, so overclocking isnt my main concern, not when theres something wrong to begin with! :/

Hope its just something simple.. that i can fix


----------



## chillgreg

The 2500K CPU enters low power states when idle. Then when it needs to, it raises the power to the maximum Turbo Boost clock, see my example below. If you do something intensive, like convert a music or video file, you should see this value go straight up. Even just opening Firefox etc sometimes it will briefly do this too. I don't think you're system has any problem, it's just an anomaly the way 3DMark reads your hardware.



Edit: It's the multiplier value that changes, that's how the Turboboost (and overclocking) works on this generation of CPU's. So the base clock will stay the same. That's how it's designed to save power, and give great performance.

Here's my 3DMark11 score:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3143654;jsessionid=78e7fkbap8sp19c0nbysomq2s

Edit2: Actually both your CPU and GPU show low clocks. What sort /rating is your PSU power supply?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> Mine shows... 2.6GHz CPU? but its supposed to be 3.3?
> same with the GPU... 700ish MHz.. supposed to be 1006?
> ***?! :<
> can i count on those numbers?
> i ran it twice, and it showed the same numbers, roughly


Your cpuz screens show your unloaded speedstepped clocks.

Don't know about yr CPU, except they do speedstep, but 3DMark11 will record yr onboard graphics clocks if you don't go into the "Help" tab and opposite graphics adapter, where it probably says Auto, click on it and select your card from the dropdown.

Is that it?


----------



## Nioxic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> Mine shows... 2.6GHz CPU? but its supposed to be 3.3?
> same with the GPU... 700ish MHz.. supposed to be 1006?
> ***?! :<
> can i count on those numbers?
> i ran it twice, and it showed the same numbers, roughly
> 
> 
> 
> Your cpuz screens show your unloaded speedstepped clocks.
> 
> Don't know about yr CPU, except they do speedstep, but 3DMark11 will record yr onboard graphics clocks if you don't go into the "Help" tab and opposite graphics adapter, where it probably says Auto, click on it and select your card from the dropdown.
> 
> Is that it?
Click to expand...

Thanks guys.

you're absolutly right

i googled it as well..

It shows correctly (the GPU clock) in EVGAs new precision X (and i manged to OC my card to 1,2GHz no problemo







)

i ran a PCmark 7 with CPU Z running below, and it did jump to 4,3 GHz as it was supposed to (did some overclocking through Asus software)

Apparently no need to worry









Thanks for the comments <3


----------



## Volkovy87

i7 920, 6970 CF, VGAs at stock clocks.

2.66 Ghz / 1x 6970: 5543

3.90 Ghz / 1x 6970: 5785

2.66 Ghz / 2x 6970: 8784

3.90 Ghz / 2x 6970: 9866

With a single card, 46% CPU OC gave 200+ points, with 2 cards, it gave 1100+.
Damn CF needs a lot of CPU power to really work


----------



## chillgreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nioxic*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> you're absolutly right
> i googled it as well..
> It shows correctly (the GPU clock) in EVGAs new precision X (and i manged to OC my card to 1,2GHz no problemo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> i ran a PCmark 7 with CPU Z running below, and it did jump to 4,3 GHz as it was supposed to (did some overclocking through Asus software)
> Apparently no need to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comments <3


Hey well done!!! 4.3 is excellent - it's basically free extra performance which is a good thing right! And you learned something too.

And although I lurve my 7970, I highly respect the 680. No doubt it is a beast of a card. I got sick of adjusting game settings with my last 2 midrange video cards, so went the whole hog this time. So far Dirt 3 and Assassins Creed Revelations look spectacular!

cya and enjoy


----------



## oglommi

Highest I can squeeze out of my GPU. Very annoying i can't break the 11000 mark


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> 
> 
> Highest I can squeeze out of my GPU. Very annoying i can't break the 11000 ma


Can you fill out your system spec's in profile, we have no idea what is in your system other than a Sandy Bridge-E


----------



## FtW 420

looked at his sub at 3dmark, 3820 with a single 680 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3150477


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> *img snip*
> Highest I can squeeze out of my GPU. Very annoying i can't break the 11000 mark


Extracted from image:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3150477

Overclocking that 680?


----------



## gerardfraser

Did another run 680 GTX

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3152218


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

p8678 on sig rig

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3152302

and why does it say my core clock 300 and mem 150?


----------



## oglommi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Can you fill out your system spec's in profile, we have no idea what is in your system other than a Sandy Bridge-E


[email protected] 1.368Vcore
16GB 2000Mhz Ram
Reference gtx 680
Sabertooth X79

For this test the GPU was OCed as much as I could squeeze out of it. The CPU was left at it's 24/7 speed.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> [email protected] 1.368Vcore
> 16GB 2000Mhz Ram
> Reference gtx 680
> Sabertooth X79
> For this test the GPU was OCed as much as I could squeeze out of it. The CPU was left at it's 24/7 speed.


At the top right of page there is a heading "Rigbuilder".
If you click on that you can fill it out with the hardware components of your rig.
(You can add pricing details if you want. You can also skip that step if you want.)
Once you've done that it will appear as a "List"/"Rig" at the base of your "My Profile" page (linked at the top of forum pages.)

On that same "My Profile" page is Your Forum Signature. There's a link below it, "Edit Signature Text"
Click on that and it's at the bottom i think, "Add list" ........just add your rig you created with rigbuilder and it will appear in every post you make.......like my YogShoggoth, Cthulhu, and Zagam...


----------



## oglommi

Thanks, had this rig in my profile but did'nt add it to the signature so it did'nt show up


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oglommi*
> 
> Thanks, had this rig in my profile but did'nt add it to the signature so it did'nt show up


So your rig suffers from a fear of peanut butter sticking to the roof of it's mouth?


----------



## oglommi

Since there is a trend of giving computer raunchy names I just followed the trend.


----------



## chillgreg

Deleted


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Can't wait to get my 7950 in this lol


----------



## SonDa5

The latest BETA 301.24 drivers are not working right for my GTX 560 ti 448 when benchmarking futuremark. Not sure if it is my system or others are having the same problem. Try em out and see if your futurmark benchmark scores increase or decrease. My 3dMark11 score is way down with this driver.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WakaFlockaFlam2*
> 
> p8678 on sig rig
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3152302
> and why does it say my core clock 300 and mem 150?


before you start the bench the cards idle at that clock because it doesnt need the complete mhz core clock when there is a 3D work the card jump to his normal clock speed dont worry.


----------



## marduk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3145788


im suprise i would of think the CF7970 would beat by far more my two 580GTX


----------



## AsusFan30

3DMARK11=13,085:thumb:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3060593;jsessionid=nn2ee71wwv0v6eqmqvcd0tl2


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i think my score is pretty low for some reason
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3161348

(might be time to reinstall windows)


----------



## ChrisTahoe

Here was my best attempt. I feel like I need a CPU with HT to break 10k. I can't squeeze more out of my CPU without using crazy voltage, and I can't go higher on my CPU without using crazy voltage (I'm comfortable with 1.48v for 24/7 use, but any higher worries me), and anything higher on my GPU isn't stable enough to game on, so it wouldn't really count in my eyes.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduk666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3145788
> 
> 
> 
> im suprise i would of think the CF7970 would beat by far more my two 580GTX
Click to expand...

What was your score? I can not find it.

I am also using a first gen i7, but that will change in the next month, it will be Ivy 3770k or SB-E 3930k.


----------



## KingT

3DMark11 score: *P8910*


















CHEERS..


----------



## FtW 420

Single 480 at those clocks, how? This isn't normal....


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Single 480 at those clocks, how? This isn't normal....


agreed ^


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Single 480 at those clocks, how? This isn't normal....


It's a magic called *Lucid Virtu MVP* (Hyper Performance mode)..

Available on Z77 and H77 motherboards out of the box (also supports Z68 but it's not licensed = 30 days trial licence)..

Basically it boosts my 3DMark 11 score by 2500 Pts..









I say that HW Bot will need to redo their GPU charts because of this Lucid Virtu MVP program..









CHEERS..


----------



## Gav777

As of right now though you can't get points using virtu on hwbot http://hwbot.org/news/7071_about_hwbot_rankspoints_and_virtu_mvp/


----------



## wevsspot

Specs in sig...............


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Single 480 at those clocks, how? This isn't normal....
> 
> 
> 
> It's a magic called *Lucid Virtu MVP* (Hyper Performance mode)..
> 
> Available on Z77 and H77 motherboards out of the box (also supports Z68 but it's not licensed = 30 days trial licence)..
> 
> Basically it boosts my 3DMark 11 score by 2500 Pts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say that HW Bot will need to redo their GPU charts because of this Lucid Virtu MVP program..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..
Click to expand...

Gav777 is correct, allowed to submit but not for points, I edited your sub to reflect this. sorry man, helluva score though!

Edit, just saw that it isn`t OK to submit, thought it was just the points part but saw this:
Until further notice (read: when the Virtu checkbox is available), HWBOT does not allow any submission with Virtu MVP enabled.


----------



## DoctorNick




----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> It's a magic called *Lucid Virtu MVP* (Hyper Performance mode)..
> Available on Z77 and H77 motherboards out of the box (also supports Z68 but it's not licensed = 30 days trial licence)..
> Basically it boosts my 3DMark 11 score by 2500 Pts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say that HW Bot will need to redo their GPU charts because of this Lucid Virtu MVP program..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Wait so my motherboard that was advertising Lucid (not that-that is the reason I got it) is only allowed to use it on a 30day trial? That's B.S..


----------



## BrawndoQC

Just finished my new build, after a few hours of tweaking, managed to break 15K

*Link for more detailed results:*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3167115


----------



## Farih

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3168712


----------



## Ponech

P6581 3DMarks @GTX570 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3172772;jsessionid=hkj5oio7o3nn178mugdnzxfco

Too Low?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponech*
> 
> P6581 3DMarks @GTX570 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3172772;jsessionid=hkj5oio7o3nn178mugdnzxfco
> Too Low?


Code:



Code:


Your Score is Equal or Better Compared to Similar Systems.


----------



## nuusk1s

i7 2700K @ 5.2GHz, GTX 680 +180MHz core / +500MHz mem : P11119 3dmarks

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3187077


----------



## nicedart

i7 920 @4.41 w/ HT 6950's (locked) @ 930 (stock voltage)

p9870


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chillgreg*
> 
> Who else is waiting for that planet splitting 8970


sry...no-one cares about AMD ;]
they just pump cards out to try and take over the top from nvidia and dont think about putting quality out there or about there fans who just got the newest and best 6 months ago....once the 685 comes out it will destroy...then the 690 will destroy all 2 gpu cards....

then AMD will come out with something new and retake it all, for a short while...

then in a year or 18 months maybe more...the gtx700 series will come out and rape all of man kind from inside its box!!! let alone plugged into a comp lol.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> sry...no-one cares about AMD ;]
> they just pump cards out to try and take over the top from nvidia and dont think about putting quality out there or about there fans who just got the newest and best 6 months ago....once the 685 comes out it will destroy...then the 690 will destroy all 2 gpu cards....
> then AMD will come out with something new and retake it all, for a short while...
> then in a year or 18 months maybe more...the gtx700 series will come out and rape all of man kind from inside its box!!! let alone plugged into a comp lol.


I'm quite glad everyone doesn't share your invalid logic.


----------



## PARTON

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3193520

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3193565


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I'm quite glad everyone doesn't share your invalid logic.


oh yes...so invalid because i have been building computer and have worked with both companies and products....

who has the best card out now??? oh yah the Nvidia 680...with less ram and bit transfer and not even top of the line Kepler it is better then the 7970 and costs less...

and FYI im not knocking AMD saying they sell useless crap...that was ATI, since AMD took over they definitely sell better stuff and sure give Nvidia a run for their money and its brought competition to the field which makes them both strive for better....but Nvidia puts more thought into it and still has better more reliable equipment.


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> oh yes...so invalid because i have been building computer and have worked with both companies and products....
> who has the best card out now??? oh yah the Nvidia 680...with less ram and bit transfer and not even top of the line Kepler it is better then the 7970 and costs less...
> and FYI im not knocking AMD saying they sell useless crap...that was ATI, since AMD took over they definitely sell better stuff and sure give Nvidia a run for their money and its brought competition to the field which makes them both strive for better....but Nvidia puts more thought into it and still has better more reliable equipment.


With the amount of extra time they took to develop produce the card i am not surprised...I could beat Usain Bolt in a 100m race if you gave me the same sort of time advantage :rolleyes


----------



## John-117

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3193916;jsessionid=1rbspa9eykuqv1nzd3yxda8koz

7970 @ 1200MHz (1.175v) / 1600MHz (1.6v) + i7 2600K @ 4500MHz
P9911, graphics 9902

Not bad if I can say so. Very happy with my 7970, as it is a 1.05v card.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> oh yes...so invalid because i have been building computer and have worked with both companies and products....
> who has the best card out now??? oh yah the Nvidia 680...with less ram and bit transfer and not even top of the line Kepler it is better then the 7970 and costs less...
> and FYI im not knocking AMD saying they sell useless crap...that was ATI, since AMD took over they definitely sell better stuff and sure give Nvidia a run for their money and its brought competition to the field which makes them both strive for better....but Nvidia puts more thought into it and still has better more reliable equipment.


Yes, it is invalid. It is not 'better' in a widely general manner as you're speaking. It has 4x the compute power, WAY better OC capabilities, it performs BETTER when overclocked equally, and also trades blows with the 680 at high resolutions which take advantage of the extra memory bandwidth such as 2560x1440 and above.

So yes, your logic is invalid. The gap is not NEARLY as wide as you claim it to be.

Oh and BTW, did I mention I have BOTH Quad SLI 680s, AND Tri-fire 7970s? I think my .02 on the matter is quite accurate.


----------



## BrawndoQC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> sry...no-one cares about AMD ;]
> they just pump cards out to try and take over the top from nvidia and dont think about putting quality out there or about there fans who just got the newest and best 6 months ago....once the 685 comes out it will destroy...then the 690 will destroy all 2 gpu cards....
> then AMD will come out with something new and retake it all, for a short while...
> then in a year or 18 months maybe more...the gtx700 series will come out and rape all of man kind from inside its box!!! let alone plugged into a comp lol.


Sorry but don't talk for all of us please. AMD has had Nvidia beat for a long time on video Cards, and there's no point in saying next card will destroy x card, this has always been like this. Also, their CPU's are just fine for what they are designed for. Not everyone is out there running 3dmark all day long. Also, if you have worked for both companies, must have been at shipping and handling, no offense.


----------



## NyteSnyprJR

Heres mine. just ran it http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3195212;jsessionid=10qzjixcqffb2zqyf0zy4o2q2


----------



## illharted

Mild OC on GTX 580 SLI (865mhz on core; P11442 3DMarks) http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3188864


----------



## Narokuu

Not sure how i stand, not used to using any benchmarks.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3197345;jsessionid=1gvjm6hgcwffido***ye0hz2s

also says I'm using a non approved driver. no idea why, its the newest from AMD


----------



## NyteSnyprJR

^

same here for the drivers


----------



## alancsalt

It can take futuremark a couple of weeks to catch up on drivers....they will show as legit after awhile.


----------



## Farih

2x 7850 CF
i7-2600K @ 4,8ghz


----------



## simousatk

hello


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simousatk*
> 
> hello


niiiiiiiiiiiice..good score for those 680's...bet you could get em a lot higher too.


----------



## simousatk

Thank you








yes I am going to rise a little more


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simousatk*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes I am going to rise a little more


thats good...im waiting for the 685's myself...figured hell, i waited this long


----------



## combateng

stuck with these crap ass 460's for now ;D lol...i still love em.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3210921


----------



## B'Fish

I've got p5500
Single GTX470 Overclocked
Core i3 2120 @ stock








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3202023


----------



## quakermaas

Just got a 3930K and a Rampage IV Formula, first attempt at overclocking CPU, also first time using a UEFI bios and I'm a bit overwhelmed to be honest.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Just got a 3930K and a Rampage IV Formula, first attempt at overclocking CPU, also first time using a UEFI bios and I'm a bit overwhelmed to be honest.


Nice score. Yeah the Formula/Extreme def have some super verbose tweaking in the BIOS. When I got my Formula I was surprised as well. It was MUCH different than my ASUS P9X79 and Gigabyte X79 UD3 boards by far.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B'Fish*
> 
> I've got p5500
> Single GTX470 Overclocked
> Core i3 2120 @ stock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3202023


Is your 470 on air? O.O


----------



## bigkahuna360

Not sure if I posted mine in here yet or not so I'll just leave this here







I'll update as soon as I can get a backplate for my 2550K then the real scores will show.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2909218;jsessionid=xwpraa1nq1de1nok77oajlxir


----------



## nicedart

Just picked up the new MSI AB 2.2 and figured I'd play a little.

very first pull *P10794*. (985 core @ 1220mV, 1375 clock)

I had been having conflict problems with CCC and AB with the last AB so I hadnt used it for awhile. Looks like all the bugs are worked out.


----------



## B'Fish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Is your 470 on air? O.O


Yes it is, its the msi twin frozr ii cooling.


----------



## Farih




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^

Nice score for mid range cards. I wonder if a six core SB-E would help your score?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^^
> Nice score for mid range cards. I wonder if a six core SB-E would help your score?


Not much i think, maybe up to 13K then.

I'm rather happy though, this set-up beats GTX680 and HD7970 by a good amount for less money.
Its neck on neck with GTX580 SLI, not bad IMO.


----------



## ]\/[EGADET]-[

Test was ran @ 1005/1500 on the 6990's & - 4.8Ghz on the 990x

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3227690;jsessionid=53nrlsn9k4m81lcmxuox42ctt



I know I can squeeze more out of the processor/ram, more to come.


----------



## PARTON

Why do the 3dmark score pages never show up for me? Work and home, different OS's/browsers...

I always see this:


----------



## renji1337

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3237660;jsessionid=9cthtp49or8310ww8z1ln770f

gtx 680 at 1266mhz
i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz

10305 score

11444 graphics score


----------



## darkstar585

first time properly overclocking the my ref MSI 7970 got to 1250/1850 and I think I still have some room to go








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3249301;jsessionid=5ei3gr9vmwle1h4s4qu7kehjp



Just need to stop the bleeding from my ears now as the ref cooler is loud on an open test bench at 88%


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Not much i think, maybe up to 13K then.
> I'm rather happy though, this set-up beats GTX680 and HD7970 by a good amount for less money.
> Its neck on neck with GTX580 SLI, not bad IMO.


Here was my best SLI 580 score before going with 7970's:



Still got a little ways to go to catch up!


----------



## sugarhell

First time i check this thread and i see the first page results and the last page results. Just lol


----------



## darkstar585

*Update*

MSI 7970 Reference model
Overclock: 1282/1859 see edit below
cooling: stock
3dmark score: P10499
expression on face:








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3252847



gpu scores


***EDIT***
New score: *P10642*





















214th in the world for HW BOT 93 in the world on stock cooling.
NEW CLOCK:1300/1869
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3253795;jsessionid=2x0mrb8a0c8iemda4juhebf4

really really wished I had an LN2 pot now


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Here was my best SLI 580 score before going with 7970's:
> 
> Still got a little ways to go to catch up!












Ill get you !!

Waiting for new drivers.....
Graphics score isnt to far off so might be able to do it..


----------



## seireitei

1st rig: i7-3930k with 7970 crossfire 3dmark11 score I didn't OC the 7970s or CPU yet... well not much anyways.

2nd rig: i5-2550k with 680 gtx 3dmark11 score


----------



## SubtleNachos

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3283554

6870 is at 1000mhz core and 1200mhz mem and 1.18v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Wrong thread:


----------



## ShooterFX

Playing around with GTX 580 sli


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seireitei*
> 
> 1st rig: i7-3930k with 7970 crossfire 3dmark11 score I didn't OC the 7970s or CPU yet... well not much anyways.
> 
> 2nd rig: i5-2550k with 680 gtx 3dmark11 score


Beast mode!
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Beast mode!
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


lol, I must be in Omega mode then. My 2500k rig has 3 7970s via a P67 WS Revolution board w/NF200. My 3930k rig has 4 GTX 680s via an ASUS Rampage IV Formula









My latest 3dmark 11 Extreme score was 12,700 points with the 680s.


----------



## RJT

double post


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*


That's awesome scaling with those 680's in SLI! My 680 is clocked at 1250 gpu 6840 mem, and my 3770k is oc'd to 4.7 Ghz.

X3751
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329162

P11117
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329177

PCI-E 3.0 rocks!

RJT


----------



## 996gt2




----------



## drufause

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3285592;jsessionid=1mytkihfd0kimkyve6pa5v3a1
Performance - p10156


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuusk1s*
> 
> i7 2700K @ 5.2GHz, GTX 680 +180MHz core / +500MHz mem : P11119 3dmarks
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3187077


Wow I tied your P score with my 3770k clocked at 4.7 GHz!

My 680 is clocked at 1250 gpu (+125) 6840 mem (+425).

X3751
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329162

P11117
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329177

This shows the clock-for clock advantage of the 3770K over the 2600k/2700k (4.7GHz vs 5.2GHz). PCI-E 3.0 rocks too!

RJT


----------



## 996gt2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nuusk1s*
> 
> i7 2700K @ 5.2GHz, GTX 680 +180MHz core / +500MHz mem : P11119 3dmarks
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3187077
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I tied your P score with my 3770k clocked at 4.7 GHz!
> 
> My 680 is clocked at 1250 gpu (+125) 6840 mem (+425).
> 
> X3751
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329162
> 
> P11117
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329177
> 
> This shows the clock-for clock advantage of the 3770K over the 2600k/2700k (4.7GHz vs 5.2GHz). PCI-E 3.0 rocks too!
> 
> RJT
Click to expand...

Eh, my 2700K was clocked at 4.8 GHz for this run, and it a physics score of 11666. Your 3770K @ 4.7 gets 11906, which is a 1% difference. The guy with the 5.2 GHz 2700K had an abnormally low physics score. Either his overclock was unstable, or there was something else going on (maybe he had background processes taking up CPU resources).

http://i.imgur.com/0sLON.jpg


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Wow I tied your P score with my 3770k clocked at 4.7 GHz!
> My 680 is clocked at 1250 gpu (+125) 6840 mem (+425).
> X3751
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329162
> P11117
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3329177
> This shows the clock-for clock advantage of the 3770K over the 2600k/2700k (4.7GHz vs 5.2GHz). PCI-E 3.0 rocks too!
> RJT


that makes me ecstatic.... im getting my 3770k today (ordered Sunday) to replace my 2500k i just got a few months ago. was almost doubting the benefits of buying it due to me not even have a new video card but, I like the clock for clock advantage it is showing.

I know these new ivy's run hotter, but i heard they use less voltage for higher clocks, that hold any stones?


----------



## blackend

her is 3D MARK 11 P

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3324318;jsessionid=1jfrh0venz76bmma2jrmjikuv

4 way gtx 680


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> that makes me ecstatic.... im getting my 3770k today (ordered Sunday) to replace my 2500k i just got a few months ago. was almost doubting the benefits of buying it due to me not even have a new video card but, I like the clock for clock advantage it is showing.
> I know these new ivy's run hotter, but i heard they use less voltage for higher clocks, that hold any stones?


Actually, I use a Raystorm water block, and even when I was clocked a smidgen higher, at 4.8GHz, it needed a vcore of only 1.33V, and my temps never cracked 67 C on Intelburn (maximum stress level). I think 5.0GHz on good air is doable at 1.38v-1.40v (for <80 C load temp).

This is a grrrreat ivy overclocking guide: http://flyingsuicide.net/news/the-definitive-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/

And this is an excellent "rule of thumb" parameters graph:



Good luck with your Ivy!

RJT


----------



## Evtron

Playing around with my new build.


----------



## RJT

Nice rig and great score Evtron! what's your v-core at 4.7GHz?

RJT


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJT*
> 
> Actually, I use a Raystorm water block, and even when I was clocked a smidgen higher, at 4.8GHz, it needed a vcore of only 1.33V, and my temps never cracked 67 C on Intelburn (maximum stress level). I think 5.0GHz on good air is doable at 1.38v-1.40v (for <80 C load temp).
> This is a grrrreat ivy overclocking guide: http://flyingsuicide.net/news/the-definitive-ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide/
> And this is an excellent "rule of thumb" parameters graph:
> 
> Good luck with your Ivy!
> RJT


HAHA funny thing is... IT WONT BOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! i swapped it out with my 2500k last night, keeps restarting right away in seconds, put 2500k back in, did same thing, i had bent a few pins. ok, my mistake and a BIG headache fixing it but i did, put the 3770k in, did the same thing!!! put 2500k back in, works!!! noticed BIOS wasn't clearing and thought that could be it, got it all back to stock, wont boot with the 3770k no matter what i do but my 2500k is in here rocking like always!

prob just gonna send it back to newegg and get my money back and wait for the next series chips, been hearing bad things about ivy already! plus i don't need anymore then this 2500k since im not upgrading my 460's yet.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Here's my score for my sig rig!

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3343276


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> her is 3D MARK 11 P
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3324318;jsessionid=1jfrh0venz76bmma2jrmjikuv
> 4 way gtx 680


Nice, x4 680's.....









Nice score too!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice, x4 680's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score too!


Pscore is not a very accurate representation of power when you go Quad-SLI. I nearly beat that score with 3 680s, and only increased my P score by 1000 by adding a 4th card, with a 3930k @ 4.5ghz and 2133 DDR3 CAS9.

Xscore is more representative of performance with Quad-SLI


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Pscore is not a very accurate representation of power when you go Quad-SLI. I nearly beat that score with 3 680s, and only increased my P score by 1000 by adding a 4th card, with a 3930k @ 4.5ghz and 2133 DDR3 CAS9.
> Xscore is more representative of performance with Quad-SLI


Double







for that xScore!


----------



## Modz

First run on my gtx 680, trying to find a good OC now. There is definitely a lot of room for improvement since I only ran it at +125/400. This is also my first run with my new Motherboard.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3344056

All settings are in my SIG.


----------



## SonDa5

3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.

[email protected] P7961
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246

[email protected] P7954
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


Dunno if that is a statistically significant difference, but the clock comparison holds.....


----------



## 12Cores

1055T @ 4ghz vs FX-8120 4.8ghz 3dmark11

FX-8120 -

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3352198;jsessionid=16zipyiadr1ta1mwjp9xl4646w

1055T -

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3030339;jsessionid=7yo8rqgna0lctxafpnlz8l2z


----------



## RJT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> HAHA funny thing is... IT WONT BOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! i swapped it out with my 2500k last night, keeps restarting right away in seconds, put 2500k back in, did same thing, i had bent a few pins. ok, my mistake and a BIG headache fixing it but i did, put the 3770k in, did the same thing!!! put 2500k back in, works!!! noticed BIOS wasn't clearing and thought that could be it, got it all back to stock, wont boot with the 3770k no matter what i do but my 2500k is in here rocking like always!
> prob just gonna send it back to newegg and get my money back and wait for the next series chips, been hearing bad things about ivy already! plus i don't need anymore then this 2500k since im not upgrading my 460's yet.


You didn't say whether yur using a z77 or z68/p67 board, but if you are running the stock bios on the latter, your 3770k won't boot.

Personally I think the 3770k is an amazing cpu, with the right cooling, mb/bios, memory config...and a good overclocker.

Good luck!

RJT


----------



## koniu777

My new high score 3930k with 680sli XD

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3353226


----------



## Gallien

My Score

Sig rig...


----------



## 996gt2




----------



## Martyr82

sig rig with gigabyte GTX 670 OC

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3355178


----------



## mironccr345

The 670's are out? Is the PCB smaller than the 570? Nice score by the way.


----------



## 222Panther222

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3361643


----------



## FtW 420




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Looks good FTW!


----------



## FtW 420

Thanks man! I'll be back at it tonight, that score will improve or something will die trying.


----------



## jamaican voodoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


man thats some serious e-peen what a overlock and what score


----------



## BritishBob

Wow FTW... I wouldn't even dare any of that with any of my gear. Really nice though.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3367942;jsessionid=tc3oxc10i81016a75fdi21odz


----------



## Aaranu

Going to try for 18k score very soon. Here's mine currently. cpu is at 4.7ghz and memory at 2133 mhz.


----------



## 996gt2

My other 680

OC'd to 1260MHz max boost, 11470 GPU score.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Kicking ASS! :thumbup:


----------



## veblen

#2 for 2x5870 on the bot!


----------



## Atomfix

Scored 5021P with sig rig

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3351235

Anyone know what's going on with Graphics Test 4? 12FPS?


----------



## Chewy

single 480


----------



## FtW 420

Here's where I finished with single 7970


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^^
That is a work of art. I think I'll blow this up and hang it on my wall next to my velvet Elvis!


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: P14360!!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Here's where I finished with single 7970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Here's where I finished with single 7970






That's a killer score!


----------



## v-nom001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Here's where I finished with single 7970


very nice


----------



## y2kcamaross

17477

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3378503;jsessionid=1sd8ddozbq02zt8i220rhv3e0


----------



## navit

Here is my score with the ivy rig I built last night, everything @ stock

3DMark Score

P9068

Graphics Score

9011

Physics Score

10041

Combined Score

8263

GraphicsTest1

40.7 FPS

GraphicsTest2

45.04 FPS

GraphicsTest3

55.63 FPS

GraphicsTest4

26.78 FPS

PhysicsTest

31.88 FPS

CombinedTest

38.44 FPS


----------



## Rye26

here's my share.. i7 2600k @ stock and crossfire HD6950 2GB @ stock

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3461599


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rye26*
> 
> here's my share.. i7 2600k @ stock and crossfire HD6950 2GB @ stock
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3461599


Nice, what's your score with the cpu and gpu's overclocked?


----------



## Rye26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice, what's your score with the cpu and gpu's overclocked?


haven't tried overclocking them yet.. will try to post some runs later..


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric




----------



## jtspectra2

just finished building my ivy rig.. this is all stock speeds, with the exception of a tiny GPU overclock in EVGA precision.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3469622;jsessionid=k4c8q6l91tr2198ti0jy4w4o2


----------



## Benchmarksli

EVGA GTX 680 SC Signature running @ 1333Mhz core and 7000Mhz mem.
Stock voltage and no mods whatsoever. All on air cooling!
12168 GPU score on a single GTX 680


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtspectra2*
> 
> just finished building my ivy rig.. this is all stock speeds, with the exception of a tiny GPU overclock in EVGA precision.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3469622;jsessionid=k4c8q6l91tr2198ti0jy4w4o2


Run it again in "stretched" display scailing mode. Due to the dynamic nature of Kepler gpu clocks and power consumption, your card will be capped at 60fps in centered display mode. Kepler will run full power in full screen mode and your score will improve because of that.







.


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


22462 GPU score on two EVGA GTX 680 SC Signatures. If I only had your cpu


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> 22462 GPU score on two EVGA GTX 680 SC Signatures. If I only had your cpu


Lol. The 680's definitely do better in 3DMark11 than the 7970's (though mine aren't particularly good clockers). Heaven 3.0 appears to favor the 7970's though...


----------



## Besty

Hi,

my scores. I think the 7970 is stronger in 3DMark Xtreme rather than Performance settings.

Single XFX 7970 = P11649

Dual XFX 7970 = P18649


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Nice scores Besty! Wish I could get my 7970's to clock anything like yours...


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Besty*
> 
> Hi,
> my scores. *I think the 7970 is stronger in 3DMark Xtreme rather than Performance settings.*
> Single XFX 7970 = P11649
> Dual XFX 7970 = P18649


Not true. The 7970 loses in 3DMark11 across the board.



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3480583


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I agree, 680's do very well in 3dmark11 but its still pretty close between the two at high overclocks...

22k+ gpu score...

http://cdn.overclock.net/b/bf/bf7a24ee_3Dmark2011-1357-1760.png


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Not true. The 7970 loses in 3DMark11 across the board.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3480583


For average use, yes. But the 7970s are much easier to mod & then pull ahead of the 680 pretty easily. To mod a 680 to pull ahead of the 7970 again is much more difficult, even for a reasonably experienced modder. I didn't think twice about modding a 7970, 680 mod looks downright scary.
But for users not extreme cooling & volt modding, 680 is a sweet gpu, not easy for a 7970 to keep up.
This is what I got testing clocks at default settings (tesselation enabled), card wasn't maxed out here









Edit:: looking back a page you still spanked me in the gpu score in performance settings, my cpu kept me ahead. Nice score man!


----------



## navit

My latest runetailed scores

3DMark Score

P12203

Graphics Score

12886

Physics Score

10988

Combined Score

9914

GraphicsTest1

58.22 FPS

GraphicsTest2

64.55 FPS

GraphicsTest3

79.56 FPS

GraphicsTest4

38.23 FPS

PhysicsTest

34.88 FPS

CombinedTest

46.11 FPS


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> For average use, yes. But the 7970s are much easier to mod & then pull ahead of the 680 pretty easily. To mod a 680 to pull ahead of the 7970 again is much more difficult, even for a reasonably experienced modder. I didn't think twice about modding a 7970, 680 mod looks downright scary.
> But for users not extreme cooling & volt modding, 680 is a sweet gpu, not easy for a 7970 to keep up.
> This is what I got testing clocks at default settings (tesselation enabled), card wasn't maxed out here
> 
> Edit:: looking back a page you still spanked me in the gpu score in performance settings, my cpu kept me ahead. Nice score man!


Thanks man! My card is not modded. Just a striaght up 680 SC Signature.







I really wish voltage was unlocked for these cards, man these things would fly! I'm currently trying to sell off my slower 680 so I can try to get a better overclocker so I can hit 24000 gpu score with only two cards.
Yeah I've actually beat that score now...My new GPU high for a single card is 12,242!

No mods, no water(yet







) all stock on air.



I wonder if I have the fastest GTX 680 on OCN?









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3481262


----------



## Benchmarksli

Our runs are actually pretty identical, dispite the score difference. 3DMark11 scoring must put a lot of weight in to GT1 and GT4. Those are the only benchmarks where my card is clearly faster. The rest are pretty even. Your card is also clocked over 1ghz faster than mine, I was only boosting to 1331Mhz during that run.


----------



## FtW 420

k|ngp|n has a 680 modded to the moon, that card holds the world records in the benches he's run with it. When the non-reference pcbs start showing up I'm sure I'll want one of those. At 1331Mhz core your card seems like a pretty good overclocker








My 7970 maxed out at 1560 core, but I was benching for an hwbot comp & had tess disabled so don't have a default setting score at that clock.


----------



## w00tie

Here is my 3dmark 11 score, did not push the cards to the limits yet...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Thanks man! My card is not modded. Just a striaght up 680 SC Signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish voltage was unlocked for these cards, man these things would fly! I'm currently trying to sell off my slower 680 so I can try to get a better overclocker so I can hit 24000 gpu score with only two cards.
> Yeah I've actually beat that score now...My new GPU high for a single card is 12,242!
> No mods, no water(yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) all stock on air.
> 
> I wonder if I have the fastest GTX 680 on OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3481262


I'll go through my 4 680s and find the best one and see if I can give you a run for your $$







. I know 1 of them will already do 1300+, so we'll see.


----------



## Comp4k

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3487180

For some reason they dont like my graphics drivers, I just downloaded the latest one from nvidia's website =/


----------



## HAZED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Run it again in "stretched" display scailing mode. Due to the dynamic nature of Kepler gpu clocks and power consumption, your card will be capped at 60fps in centered display mode. Kepler will run full power in full screen mode and your score will improve because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wish I would have figured that out when I had a chance to mess with a 680. This was with my cpu at 101 x 53 , standard mill EVGA GTX 680 reference. +185gpu / +550mem (1244mhz boost).

3dmark.com/3dm11/3204729


----------



## Besty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Not true. The 7970 loses in 3DMark11 across the board.
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3480583


A love a bench-off.

I will see your X71xx and raise you to X74xx









3dmark.com/3dm11/3431251


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Besty*
> 
> A love a bench-off.
> I will see your X71xx and raise you to X74xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark.com/3dm11/3431251


Nice score.








Your CPU is stronger, but I'll raise you a GPU score. 7025










Nvidia seems to be having some driver issues in 3DMark, because my gpu usage drops to around 70-85 during GT3 run.


----------



## .theMetal

I know this the middle of a war but what do you guys think:



I snapped a pic of the detailed scores and those are the temps they hit.


----------



## .theMetal

bumped the cards up to 960/2350 and it upped the score to P8528


----------



## maestrobg

offset boost +120

memory boost +400

10781 points


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> offset boost +120
> memory boost +400
> 10781 points


That score is pretty low. Run it again, but in stretched scailing mode. That windowed centered crap will bottleneck kepler cards and 3DMark11 score.


----------



## maestrobg

i think that this score 10781 isnt low!

it would be higher but my card cant overclock over +120 core clock!

i didnt run 3dmark11 in window mode! it is just a result but it run in full screen mode!


----------



## maestrobg

sorry i just set streched mode and get better result over 11000 points!!!!


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> sorry i just set streched mode and get better result over 11000 points!!!!










Now that's more like it!


----------



## maestrobg

thank you pro


----------



## Gabkicks

here is w/ a max boost of 1312mhz core/6616 memory
*P9545*


----------



## Cheesemaster

CheeseMaster ---- 3960x

Quad 690gtx

P27529


----------



## m4rtin

I received following _3DMARK 11_(Basic Edition, default settings) score with my machine(Intel Xeon [email protected] CPU, 2x 2GB PC2-6400 RAM, Radeon HD [email protected]/1050MHz, S3210SH motherboard):

Code:



Code:


Score
P2925 3DMarks

Graphics Score
2941

Physics Score
3030

Combined Score
2680

The thing is, that graphics card worked in a single-lane mode(problem described here) which according to several reviews(for example this by Tom's Hardware) affects graphics performance significantly. Any guesses what the score might have been in case of x16 PCIe link instead of x1 PCIe link?


----------



## Benchmarksli

*P18045
CPU: I7-3770K @4.9GHz
GPU1: 1337MHz/ 7112MHz
GPU2: 1257MHz/ 7112MHz*
*P18045
GPU 22546*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3533381


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> *P18045
> CPU: I7-3770K @4.9GHz
> GPU1: 1337MHz/ 7112MHz
> GPU2: 1257MHz/ 7112MHz*
> *P18045
> GPU 22546*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3533381


Your physics score is lower than I would expect with a 3770k at 4.9, what are you running the memory at?
Couple nights ago I ran 3d11, with a 2600k at 4.8ghz I get 12.2k physics, memory at 2133 8-10-8 24 1t.


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Your physics score is lower than I would expect with a 3770k at 4.9, what are you running the memory at?
> Couple nights ago I ran 3d11, with a 2600k at 4.8ghz I get 12.2k physics, memory at 2133 8-10-8 24 1t.


Seems u got a higher physics score than u should !
this is mine @5.4GHz
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1620068;jsessionid=1pbg7x20w6dxa?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1620068%3Fkey%3DpV877eBKXY97wRmLyqEsqwMcqnyJrh


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Seems u got a higher physics score than u should !
> this is mine @5.4GHz
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1620068;jsessionid=1pbg7x20w6dxa?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1620068%3Fkey%3DpV877eBKXY97wRmLyqEsqwMcqnyJrh


Don't think I've run it at 5.4Ghz, I get about 13.6 at 5.6Ghz & 14.3 at 5.8Ghz.. I did run it a few times at 4.8ghz, the 12k + physics is consistent.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah FTW420, scores to admire.....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah FTW420, scores to admire.....


Got myself a 7970 lightning the other day, can't wait to get it cold & shoot for 15k overall score!


----------



## alancsalt

Out of a single card? I'll be watching out for it.


----------



## booya

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3535385


----------



## xxmastermindxx

My scores, 2600K at 5.3GHz and GTX680 at 1430/6800

Performance 12039
Extreme 4173


----------



## .theMetal

the new 3dmark site is pretty slick


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

5.1GHz 3960x --- GTX680 @1360Mhz:


----------



## FtW 420

Did you do the stretched window tweak? Looking good but I would think the gpu score could be a bit higher.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Did you do the stretched window tweak? Looking good but I would think the gpu score could be a bit higher.


Yeah it seems low, still learning this thing.

any tips?

EDITED:

OK figured it out, Stretched Mode.









5.1GHz 3960x ---- GTX680 @1355MHz:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3563725

This card is a beast!


----------



## Eyedea

[email protected] - [email protected]

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3574942


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 5.1GHz 3960x --- GTX680 @1360Mhz:


Your GPU score is low...Run it again in stretched scailing mode.

Compare to mine +1300MHz GTX 680.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Your GPU score is low...Run it again in stretched scailing mode.
> Compare to mine +1300MHz GTX 680.


I think you should be able to improve your physics score, I ran the 3770k just over 4800 to see what the 3770k got.


----------



## Mandroid

Here's my score with my 3770k and single Gigabyte GTX670. Note that CPU-Z is reporting the wrong Vcore for my processor. It is actually 1.368V under load.


----------



## mironccr345

Some nice scores in here.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Your GPU score is low...Run it again in stretched scailing mode.
> Compare to mine +1300MHz GTX 680.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be able to improve your physics score, I ran the 3770k just over 4800 to see what the 3770k got.
Click to expand...

That's not typical of a 3770k, that's gotta be your ram boosting your score


----------



## Mhill2029

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3579518









Not bad for stock GPU's.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Sig rig at 3.9ghz with the 580's at 950mhz.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3562790


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3579518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for stock GPU's.


Not bad? Beats the crap out of a 990x on ln2 with 4 x 580s OC'd as far as they go on water.


----------



## tr4zz0id

My Score from when I had my i5-2400:
GTX 560 ti clocked at 970/1940.
P5319


I will upload one with my 3570k soon


----------



## premonition08

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3581626

the pathetic score of my 1 yr and a half old pc...


----------



## Imprezala

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3586134
3770k at 4.4ghz
Asus GTX 680 TOP Card stock speeds


----------



## deafboy

So close to 11,000....so close! lol.

@ 4.8GHz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587368
@ 4.9GHz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587555 and another run http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587635

Bah. lol. Going from 4.8GHz to 4.9GHz really didn't net much. haha.

Edit 1: Should note the GPU...1350MHz on the gpu clock and 3460MHz on the memory clock

Edit 2:

Sooooo close: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587688


----------



## Salsal

Well I must say I am impressed. This is the 3770k at 4.8GHZ and GTX 670 (Gigabyte) SLI watercooled running at +73 GPU clock +174 Memory clock.
The cards are watercooled running the GTX 680 blocks from EK.
I'm very happy and am sure I can push out more.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3588871


----------



## mironccr345

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salsal*
> 
> Well I must say I am impressed. This is the 3770k at 4.8GHZ and GTX 670 (Gigabyte) SLI watercooled running at +73 GPU clock +174 Memory clock.
> The cards are watercooled running the GTX 680 blocks from EK.
> I'm very happy and am sure I can push out more.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3588871





That is a sweet score! Do you have pics of the block on the cards?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> So close to 11,000....so close! lol.
> @ 4.8GHz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587368
> @ 4.9GHz http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587555 and another run http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587635
> Bah. lol. Going from 4.8GHz to 4.9GHz really didn't net much. haha.
> Edit 1: Should note the GPU...1350MHz on the gpu clock and 3460MHz on the memory clock
> Edit 2:
> Sooooo close: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3587688





The 670's are really beast. I can get 10k on a 590 and a 2700k @ 4.8. Makes me wish I held out and got two 670's.


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, I am really pleased with this card....only reason I am so adamant about 11,000 is that's why my old 480 SLI setup got, haha. Silly I know, but it's just so darn close. haha.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.1GHz ---- GTX680 @1350MHz:



Improved score update.


----------



## Salsal

I don't think I will be pushing it further than this, seems to be the maximum for me after a few hours testing.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3592738



16210


----------



## deafboy

Awesome scaling! Nice score


----------



## Mataleo

first time i have done this so i am not sure if this is a good score or not.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3593477


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

On my old Q9450 stock all round....any good ? lol


----------



## Eyedea

I think my card has degenerated in the week ive had it. It can no longer hold the clocks in 3DMark 11 or Heaven that i uploaded here


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salsal*
> 
> I don't think I will be pushing it further than this, seems to be the maximum for me after a few hours testing.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3592738
> 
> 16210


That. Is. *Literally*, an awesome score. I was guessing around 14500...but wow!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> On my old Q9450 stock all round....any good ? lol


That's is pretty good. I would get that with one 460 and a 1090t. But I dont remember if My cpu was OC?


----------



## losttsol

Ok, this is my first submission ever on 3DMark11. Just got this system up and running over the past few days. [email protected] and GTX 480 SLI @ stock speed. Look about right? I really don't know.


----------



## m3t4lh34d




----------



## y2kcamaross

You're not allowed to post in here with your multitudes of high end video cards


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> Ok, this is my first submission ever on 3DMark11. Just got this system up and running over the past few days. [email protected] and GTX 480 SLI @ stock speed. Look about right? I really don't know.


You should overclock those cards and see what you get.

repin VA Beach


----------



## losttsol

After I get my CPU to where I want it, I'll work on a GPU overclock for benching only. I won't be running them OC'd 24/7, because they are hot enough as it is (on air).

Nice avatar by the way. We could be twins.


----------



## PCModderMike

Cards installed last night, bone stock on all clocks, very impressed so far


----------



## Salsal

I weas wondering where all the stock for the 680 GTX's went LOL


----------



## njclyne

P8568 3DMarks

with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i7-2700K Processor

Good enough, no?


----------



## gotendbz1

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3597540

+200/+300 offsets, prolly best i can get.

gpu boosted to 1356.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *njclyne*
> 
> P8568 3DMarks
> with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i7-2700K Processor
> Good enough, no?


Im getting P9958 with a 2500k and gigabyte 670 oc

Are you running stretched mode?


----------



## Witchdoctor

Stock clocks on the 670 and was the 2500K at 5Ghz ?

at 4.3 and a stock clocked Galaxy OC I am getting P9479

GPU is at 1006 stock


----------



## iLLicit1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Im getting P9958 with a 2500k and gigabyte 670 oc
> Are you running stretched mode?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> Stock clocks on the 670 and was the 2500K at 5Ghz ?
> at 4.3 and a stock clocked Galaxy OC I am getting P9479
> GPU is at 1006 stock


This makes me sad because 1 GTX670 almost beats out my 560Ti SLI.

I get P10135 with my 2500K @ 4.4GHz.

Think it might be time to get rid of these power suckers.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Im getting P9958 with a 2500k and gigabyte 670 oc
> Are you running stretched mode?


Just curious because you asked him that question....should I been running stretched or centered? I've been running centered.


----------



## hoop17

The best I can do so far. =)



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3599287

Not gonna do much better till I upgrade my chip - the FX-4100 is holding back. =(


----------



## nismofreak

Here's my 3DMark11 *score*. Need a bigger CPU!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hoop17*
> 
> The best I can do so far. =)
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3599287
> Not gonna do much better till I upgrade my chip - the FX-4100 is holding back. =(


Is the 4100 OC'd? And what about the 570?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> After I get my CPU to where I want it, I'll work on a GPU overclock for benching only. I won't be running them OC'd 24/7, because they are hot enough as it is (on air).
> Nice avatar by the way. We could be twins.


You consider water cooling those cards or even trying the Accelero coolers?

@Pcmoddermike let those cards loose. Im curious as well whether running 3Dmark11 center or stretched. Is one better than the other?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Run 3dmark11 in stretched mode to get a better score.


----------



## hoop17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Is the 4100 OC'd? And what about the 570?


4100 OC'd to 4.45 GhZ
570 OC'd to 952 MhZ GPU Clock
2048 on memory


----------



## Dmavs41

Here is my score, everything is at stock speeds: i5 2500k and gigabyte gtx 670 (8510)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3607040

Here is my score with an i7 950 @ 3.8GHZ and gigabyte gtx 670 (8939)

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3479219;jsessionid=yob10oy4t3uvkqmn18kecw9a


----------



## tiryn

i5-3570k @ 4.5ghz
1x gtx 560 ti @ 1030/2300

Score: p5784


----------



## SonDa5

My first P10,000+ score with single HD7950 card.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3608244


----------



## hoserx

First run through with my x79 + two gtx 680s..... gpu boost to about ~1230 on both cards:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3599081


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5GHz --- GTX480 @977MHz:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3608449

GTX480 keeps on trucking along!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> You consider water cooling those cards or even trying the Accelero coolers?
> @Pcmoddermike let those cards loose. Im curious as well whether running 3Dmark11 center or stretched. Is one better than the other?


I'll let them loose as soon as the replacement for one of them comes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^^
> Run 3dmark11 in stretched mode to get a better score.


Ahh that's what I was wondering, thanks for that.


----------



## Wolfgang

Ide say my system still goes OK.

12,358

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3607589


----------



## Gabkicks

I finally broke 10,000









*P10001*


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> I finally broke 10,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P10001*


Nice! Congrats. What clocks?


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nice! Congrats. What clocks?


1312mhz/1830MHz.


----------



## SonDa5

Looking good for [email protected]



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3614346


----------



## SoliDD

Pleasantly surprised. Specs are in my sig.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Looking good for [email protected]
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3614346


Results invalid...lol. Should run that wihtout tessellation.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Results invalid...lol. Should run that wihtout tessellation.


Futuremark doesn't like certain drivers or AMDs tessellation flavor. Oh well. The pros at HWbot accept it.


----------



## jaydubb

http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4131608

Hey guys, am I doing the right test? Am I supposed to turn some stuff on or off and then run the test? I ran the free 3dmark11 benchmark. I just looked at the options and I cant change any of them because im using the free version


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydubb*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dmv/4131608
> 
> Hey guys, am I doing the right test? Am I supposed to turn some stuff on or off and then run the test? I ran the free 3dmark11 benchmark. I just looked at the options and I cant change any of them because im using the free version


Not the right test, unless you were looking for the 3dmark vantage scores thread. You did run the right options for Vantage.


----------



## funxion

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3633564


----------



## Canis-X

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3606988


----------



## mironccr345

^ That's a nice score for Quad 590!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3606988


very nice do you have a score saved from your previous processor? Just curious about the difference.


----------



## Canis-X

This was the best score that I could get on my AMD 1090T platform...oddly enough I could run the benchmark with a higher OC on the GPU's with AMD.....must have been due to the bottleneck......not sure though.

AMD PhenomII 1090T @ 4.6
2 X nVidia GTX590 @ 710/1420/1965

*3DMark score P14414*

*Graphics 21162*

*Physics 7762*

*Combined score 6846*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2388364


----------



## .theMetal

sweet doubled your physics score pretty much







I bet your a happy camper


----------



## Majorhi

Ehhh


----------



## mironccr345

That's a big jump just from switching out the cpu. A 1090T at 4.6Ghz,







What volts were you running it at? I can get mine at 4.4GHz, but not stable.


----------



## Lukinrats

Have a question about 3DMark. I have a Phenom ii x6 1045t overclocked to 3.5ghz and a Radeon 6850 overclocked to 925 and 1100. Look at this 3DMark and tell me if you think it has detected the correct things

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3638769

Mainly because my processor is showing @ 2900 mhz and my gpu is showing the core at 300mhz

Just seems off to me

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> sweet doubled your physics score pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet your a happy camper


Oh yeah....LOL....Big jump there and in 3DM06 as well as 3DM Vantage! It is pretty awesome thing to see....everything just feels snappier.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a big jump just from switching out the cpu. A 1090T at 4.6Ghz,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What volts were you running it at? I can get mine at 4.4GHz, but not stable.


I'm pretty sure what CPU-Z is reporting is what I had it set to in the BIOS, 1.572V. That was on my ss phase change though, best that I could really get on water was 4.2 but I cannot remember the vcore I needed for stability.

I think that I really need to run a compare between the two more fairly though, see what the 3930k scores with HT disabled and drop the clock down to 4.6Ghz......just for curiosities sake....know what I mean? I pretty sure that there will still be a difference, but I want to see how much....true 6 core against true 6 core performance. When I get some time, I'll do just that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukinrats*
> 
> Have a question about 3DMark. I have a Phenom ii x6 1045t overclocked to 3.5ghz and a Radeon 6850 overclocked to 925 and 1100. Look at this 3DMark and tell me if you think it has detected the correct things
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3638769
> Mainly because my processor is showing @ 2900 mhz and my gpu is showing the core at 300mhz
> Just seems off to me
> Thanks,
> Nathan


I wouldn't worry about what you see in the orb compare link, most of the time it reports incorrectly, for me anyway. What does matter though are your score results!!


----------



## Lukinrats

Cool! Any where that I can compare them to similar systems, components?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukinrats*
> 
> Cool! Any where that I can compare them to similar systems, components?


Sent you a PM


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh yeah....LOL....Big jump there and in 3DM06 as well as 3DM Vantage! It is pretty awesome thing to see....everything just feels snappier.


I know exactly how you feel, I just switched from an x4 to an ivy i5 and almost doubled my physics, not quite the jump yours made (I went from 4000 something to 8000 something) but its definitely snappier. now my graphics and physics scores are both in the upper 8000's. nice and rounded out


----------



## HOTDOGS

New to benching, I've never tried this before so I'm looking to better myself! I think this is good but I really have no idea.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, I just switched from an x4 to an ivy i5 and almost doubled my physics, not quite the jump yours made (I went from 4000 something to 8000 something) but its definitely snappier. now my graphics and physics scores are both in the upper 8000's. nice and rounded out


Nice!!


----------



## HOTDOGS

Is mine any good? Is there a way to improve it, I've already unlocked my cards to 6970s and they are factory overclocked.


----------



## jcho285




----------



## Derko1

Does anyone think that my score is a bit low?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3645476

Rest of system specs in my sig... anyone have a similar system?

Edit: Wow... guy above me has 2x 680s and I'm above him by only a tiny bit... got a link to your 3d mark score so I can compare?


----------



## Canis-X

Based on the url in his screen shot it looks like it is http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3621295









So, the score difference...

He got you on the graphics score but since your CPU as well as your memory is clocked higher (assuming 3dmark logged both of your system specs correctly), you got him on the physics and combined score which get you a higher overall score.


----------



## jcho285

My 680s blows







Could only overclock +75.
Link to 3dmark: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3621295

Below is my Heaven score.


----------



## Jimbo2032

First time I've run it, is this what I should expect for my rig?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3626060


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> New to benching, I've never tried this before so I'm looking to better myself! I think this is good but I really have no idea.


Looks about right. I scored a little over 10K with GTX 480 SLI which is one spot above 6950s in Crossfire on the charts.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Based on the url in his screen shot it looks like it is http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3621295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the score difference...
> He got you on the graphics score but since your CPU as well as your memory is clocked higher (assuming 3dmark logged both of your system specs correctly), you got him on the physics and combined score which get you a higher overall score.


So are either good score?


----------



## Canis-X

They look pretty decent to me, but I am not very familiar with Intel setups, this is my first one (sig rig). I would say that you have good GPU's and a solid OC on your CPU coupled with a decent freq on your RAM so yeah, you are going to have good bench scores!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Does anyone think that my score is a bit low?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3645476
> Rest of system specs in my sig... anyone have a similar system?
> Edit: Wow... guy above me has 2x 680s and I'm above him by only a tiny bit... got a link to your 3d mark score so I can compare?


Looks pretty good, might be able to improve the physics/combined a bit, but it doesn't look low for the hardware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo2032*
> 
> First time I've run it, is this what I should expect for my rig?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3626060


Not bad, the 2500k & 480 should both be able to OC a bit more than that though for a better score.


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3647649

P10835

3rd computer in the past 6 months.

running a +207 offset and 7k mem, GPU clock hits about 1359mhz and cant go a single further. Time to go toy with the CPU and get it jumping through some hoops.


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3647755

680 @ 1345mhz and memory @ 7k
with 2600k @5Ghz.

I cant seem to break the 11k barrier.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumpinJackFlak*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3647755
> 680 @ 1345mhz and memory @ 7k
> with 2600k @5Ghz.
> I cant seem to break the 11k barrier.


Me too! 11k is my goal...just a few points shy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JumpinJackFlak*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3647755
> 680 @ 1345mhz and memory @ 7k
> with 2600k @5Ghz.
> I cant seem to break the 11k barrier.


Can you squeeze any more out of the system memory? So close that tighter timings or more speed can do it!


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

I'll have to give it another try tomorrow. All my memory is still at auto as I just built it this week. So close. I'll sleep on it


----------



## skyn3t

hey guys i just want to show this 3Dmark11 the more cool the card is the more its OC before i put the card under water my maximum offset was +53 stable now i can crank it to +100 i just need more time to play with the memory now


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> hey guys i just want to show this 3Dmark11 the more cool the card is the more its OC before i put the card under water my maximum offset was +53 stable now i can crank it to +100 i just need more time to play with the memory now


rock solid score man









what is your cpu clocked at?

edit: never mind, opened up the link and answered my own question


----------



## Jimbo2032

Played with the OC on the 480 and this is what I could come up with tonight.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3648254



I think I found a new hobby


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> rock solid score man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is your cpu clocked at?
> edit: never mind, opened up the link and answered my own question


I just received my blocks today, so this is my first bench on my FTW 's I will have long day tomorrow I have to replace all my tubing because of the plasticity. I wil have more bench's with more high scores


----------



## Maurauder

what a bottleneck huh? fx 6100 scoring half my gpu scores.. the 8350 can't come any sooner


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maurauder*
> 
> 
> what a bottleneck huh? fx 6100 scoring half my gpu scores.. the 8350 can't come any sooner


What kind of crossfire scaling are you getting?

Your clocks look slow for this card.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2285435_maurauder_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7850_9411_marks

Any way you can pump up your clock to at least 1200mhz on core to see what kind of score you can get?

I've read hat some HD7850s can go to around 1250mhz on core.


----------



## jcho285

2600k OC'd to 5.0, score shot up around 500 points.
P16605
My voltage is 1.49... not really that happy with it and probably will go back down to 1.35. However, if I am under water, is 1.49 ok for 24/7?


----------



## Maurauder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What kind of crossfire scaling are you getting?
> Your clocks look slow for this card.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2285435_maurauder_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7850_9411_marks
> Any way you can pump up your clock to at least 1200mhz on core to see what kind of score you can get?
> I've read hat some HD7850s can go to around 1250mhz on core.


1050/1450 in CCC @ 20% power control stock volts ... im sure i can push the core clock wayyy further but i havn't felt the need to just yet. Scaling should improve with driver maturity... i'm just happy that these 12.6 betas fixed the constant crashes when DX11 apps start


----------



## SonDa5

2xHD7950

P15,000+ GPU score over 19,000

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3649832


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcho285*
> 
> 2600k OC'd to 5.0, score shot up around 500 points.
> P16605
> My voltage is 1.49... not really that happy with it and probably will go back down to 1.35. However, if I am under water, is 1.49 ok for 24/7?


I've been running 1.515 on my 2500k since it's release without a single issue. As long as you don't do any heavy folding 24/7 and your temps stay reasonable (75C or under), you shouldn't have any degradation in the short term. At least not before the chip is close to being non viable performance wise in our rigs.


----------



## SonDa5

Almost 20,000 on GPU score with 2xHD7950.

Xfire is working great for HD7950 right now.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3653597


----------



## King Who Dat

Not too shabby I guess. How does this compare to other users with 6970 crossfire and a 2500k ?

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3661965


----------



## Alphatek45




----------



## NateST

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3671801

Score
P10482 3DMarks
Graphics Score
10750
Physics Score
9828
Combined Score
9647


----------



## Imprezala

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3678857

SCORE
P11012 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
11705
PHYSICS SCORE
9846
COMBINED SCORE
8697

Stock 3770k. *too lazy to oc I usually do 4.4ghz for benchmarks*
gtx 680 +60 and +400memory


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezala*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3678857
> SCORE
> P11012 3DMarks
> GRAPHICS SCORE
> 11705
> PHYSICS SCORE
> 9846
> COMBINED SCORE
> 8697
> Stock 3770k. *too lazy to oc I usually do 4.4ghz for benchmarks*
> gtx 680 +60 and +400memory


Use GPUz to report actual clocks, +60 on the core doesn't tell us much.


----------



## Benchmarksli

*CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8GHz
GPU1: 1250/7100
GPU2: 1250/7100
GPU Score: 22,912*
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3684393


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> *CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8GHz
> GPU1: 1250/7100
> GPU2: 1250/7100
> GPU Score: 22,912*
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3684393


What is the system memory running at? I still think you can improve the physics score for a higher overall. I was testing memory to see why I get higher than average physics scores, & think it is the memory...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Same with SB-E:


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

With the old computer i got P13280, although i never clocked the card due to bad cooling so i ran them at stock speeds.









P13280 3Dmark 11
Feels so bad to see all the new fancy 7970's and GTX680's getting close to my triplecard score on one card, but it's amazing to see all the new high scores, remember when 11 came and you thought >15k was impossible without extreme hardware.


----------



## Benchmarksli

Wow! I'm LOVING these new beta drivers!








P18327 with Ivy Bridge!
23,049 GPU SCORE!

CPU: i7-3770k @ 4.8
GPU1: 1255MHz/7180MHz
GPU2: 1255MHz/7180MHz

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3685577


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Dude, stop wetting yourself. Obviously Nvidia optimized for 3dmark11. What is your Heaven 3.0 score again???









Jk, that's an amazing graphics score!


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Dude, stop wetting yourself. Obviously Nvidia optimized for 3dmark11. What is your Heaven 3.0 score again???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, that's an amazing graphics score!


My heaven score is 2900 something.... I don't bother posting there because of the AMD built-in driver cheats.


----------



## jagz

Looking at well over P13000 if my 2nd LE could OC near as good as the 1st one. (Older LE can go 1ghz, bottom card cant go past 940mhz, period)


----------



## nicedart

p10900

Graphics 11790
Physics 9608

All these 7970/680 scores are amazing. Making me want to upgrade









Going to try and hold out for Haswell!


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> What is the system memory running at? I still think you can improve the physics score for a higher overall. I was testing memory to see why I get higher than average physics scores, & think it is the memory...


yeah my memory sucks...I'm running 8gb's of Corsair Vengence @ 1866MHz(X.M.P.profile)....I'm not to familiar with ram overclocking. I upped it to 2000MHz after reading your post and raised my score a little. Thanks for the pro tip.


----------



## antonis21

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3686159

P5060
I am waiting for 7970 ghz edition!


----------



## Gripen90

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3677801

P13949







all stock clocked, but still a bit low I think.

Does anyone know if the Physics score is affected by Ram speed ? I'm using the 1333MHz Ram in my signature and I wonder if I'd get an improvement if replaced with 1600MHz ram.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3677801
> P13949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all stock clocked, but still a bit low I think.
> *Does anyone know if the Physics score is affected by Ram speed ?* I'm using the 1333MHz Ram in my signature and I wonder if I'd get an improvement if replaced with 1600MHz ram.


Some answered this within the last 10-20 posts I think. Read back a bit, you'll see it.


----------



## skyn3t

I want to break my score I do like to hit 15k

I'm now on P14812


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I want to break my score I do like to hit 15k
> I'm now on P14812


moar mhz. I get 13k on my 580's, step it up!


----------



## impac

with some tweaking... OC-ed... and Got P17224

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3687762


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> moar mhz. I get 13k on my 580's, step it up!


SCORE
P14812 3DMarks with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *impac*
> 
> with some tweaking... OC-ed... and Got P17224
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3687762


Fill your RiG out







then we know what hardware you do have


----------



## Animachina

*EVGA GTX 670 FTW - i7-2600k

P10333*

GRAPHICS 10745

PHYSICS 9635

COMBINED 8765

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3686522


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> SCORE
> P14812 3DMarks with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor


Why does it say the core clock is 705Mhz on the 670's? (3DMark11 just not updated for 6xx?) Anyways, the graphics score looks great. Go 5Ghz on the Ivy just for a 3DMark11 benchmark run!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Why does it say the core clock is 705Mhz on the 670's? (3DMark11 just not updated for 6xx?) Anyways, the graphics score looks great. Go 5Ghz on the Ivy just for a 3DMark11 benchmark run!


I'm preparing for this run right now I just need to finish my w7 bench and start work on the 15k break trough


----------



## northbayvallejo

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3692830



3570K @ 4.5ghz
HD 7850 1215c/1510m

Trying to break 7k on gpu score


----------



## nismofreak

New 3dMark11 score: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3693268
i5 2500K @ 4.9GHz
8 GB RAM @ 1333
GigaByte GTX 670 @ 1275 Core and 7298 Mem
304.48 Driver.

Going from the 301.42 drive to the BETA driver netted a change from P9777 to P9841. Not bad for doing nothin'


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Some answered this within the last 10-20 posts I think. Read back a bit, you'll see it.


Hehehe yea, I just saw.
I've ordered two sets of 2x4GB Crucial BallistiX Tactical DDR3 CL8-8-8-24 2T 1.5v RAM now


----------



## Cheesemaster




----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*


Nice.

Only 1 GTX 690?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Nice.
> Only 1 GTX 690?


No, that would be 2


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Rerun of 3D Mark on new 6950


----------



## y2kcamaross

I think i'm going to order some 2400mhz ram so I can boost my physics score some more


----------



## ViTosS




----------



## darkstar585

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3706676

Going to need to get a water block soon as this card has still got plenty left in it!!...Aiming for over P11000 which I think is possible( fingers crossed) as it is currently only running the core @ 1.212v and memory at stock.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score now you need to beat P10200 Mark


----------



## Modz

First run with the SLI gtx 680 only @ +75/300, didn't want to push it since I had to send back my x850 and am running with my old x650 psu.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3708550 (16951)


----------



## Yukss

edit


----------



## Jayjr1105

Still fiddling with drivers and getting used to the new 7870 but here is what I could come up with for now...

Clocked @ *1200/1300* with *1250mV* core. Gaming is super stable but I crash 10 min in on OCCT and I'm getting a buzz noise from my speakers under GPU load so not sure what to think about 28nm cards yet... May just have to learn the new OC methods... or RMA soon.











I wish more people would list their voltage with their OC.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.1GHz --- GTX680 @1362MHz:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3718188


----------



## skyn3t

GRRRRRRRR 4 points?

SCORE
P14969 3DMarks with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> GRRRRRRRR 4 points?
> SCORE
> P14969 3DMarks with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670


Systeminfo bugged, says just 1 x gpu. That is still a great gpu score for 2 x 670s.


----------



## Chewy

Single windforce 670


----------



## pOSTmORTEM

Wow alotta high scores out there! Just built a new SB system for gaming but I don't have it madly OC, Both CPU and GPU are with stock voltage.


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3718714


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> My heaven score is 2900 something.... I don't bother posting there because of the *AMD built-in driver cheats*.


I LoLed


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I LoLed


Yeah, especially when I posted a video that proves I use no driver cheats...


----------



## FtW 420

In the heaven 3.0 rankings thread there should be no entries with tess disabled, the settings to be used are spelled out pretty clearly, same for the 3dmark 11 ranking thread.
This thread is a 'post your scores', so more of an anything goes thread.
It's a good thing there are no 3dmark 01, 3dmark 03, 3dmark 05, or aquamark ranking threads or he would be really angry. So far the 7970s win in most dx9 benches don't even use tesselation.
That may change soon if gtx680 voltage control becomes reality though.


----------



## csm725

Guys, here's my 3DM11 score...








Does it look normal for my hardware?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Guys, here's my 3DM11 score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look normal for my hardware?


Almost exactly the same score as with my older gigabyte gtx 480 super overclock


----------



## csm725

Hmmm... is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hmmm... is that a good or bad thing?


My 480 was busting it's balls to get that score,

Are you running in streched mode?


----------



## Phelan

I was pretty proud of these results for my setup, considering I don't have hyperthreading and a single 6950 2GB on air. CPU says 2380P but it's a 2550K @4.8GHz. The "unsupported drivers" was CCC 12.4 which still doesn't show up right in CCC.
P6009
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3580442


----------



## csm725

Nope, centered.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Nope, centered.


Run streched and re-post your higher scores


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Run streched and re-post your higher scores


Not sure that works the same on AMD cards? may be wrong though....


----------



## csm725

I also turned off Aero though.


----------



## darkstar585

OVER 11000 FOR SINGLE CARD


----------



## Yukss

Any good ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In the heaven 3.0 rankings thread there should be no entries with tess disabled, the settings to be used are spelled out pretty clearly, same for the 3dmark 11 ranking thread.
> This thread is a 'post your scores', so more of an anything goes thread.
> It's a good thing there are no 3dmark 01, 3dmark 03, 3dmark 05, or aquamark ranking threads or he would be really angry. So far the 7970s win in most dx9 benches don't even use tesselation.
> That may change soon if gtx680 voltage control becomes reality though.


How far a real out of the fabric voltage control would compare to a vmod because im not seeing too much fruits out of the few vmods on 680 around the web with dissapointing results..


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also turned off Aero though.


I got a 7391 graphics score with clocks at 1200/1300 1218mV +20% pwr. What are your clocks? Voltage? Drivers you're using? I am very curious to see what people are using with the 7870 as I am having a heck of a time finding a sweet spot with stability/OC. 12.3, 12.4, 12.6 beta, etc. So far my best results have come from 12.3 but I am seeings driver crashed when playing diablo. When I was on beta 12.6 I saw zero driver crashes while gaming. I just don't have the patience for AMD drivers I guess.


----------



## csm725

Drivers are 12.4, 1125MHz core and 1300MHz memory. Power limit is +0%, 2500k is at 4.4 GHz.
What exactly is the power limit?


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Any good ?


This seems abit low to me ?? two 580's in sli only 1000 points above a single gtx 670


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Drivers are 12.4, 1125MHz core and 1300MHz memory. Power limit is +0%, 2500k is at 4.4 GHz.
> What exactly is the power limit?


I'm not sure but I think power limit should be cranked up to +20% if you're overclocking at all. Again I'm not certain, there is very little literature out there on overclocking Pitcairn (at least in comparison to previous gens) and I am struggling to find answers to some minor to medium problems I've been experiencing. Bad drivers or bad card?

-My card buzzes and whines while under load (softly but it's there).

-I also crash if I use OCCT to check stability... Furmark, GPUtool, & Heaven can all run for *hours* without a hiccup but 5 min in to OCCT and I get a black screen and system is hard locked.

-Diablo 3 stutters and driver crashes on 12.3 and 12.4. 12.6 beta was very diablo friendly.

--On the flip side the card gets excellent 3dmark scores (7400 graphics) runs cool as ice and has an ASIC quality of 89%. So I'm a little torn over what to do. Start RMA process or be patient with drivers, etc.

Sorry to hi-jack the thread for this. Just reluctant to start a new thread for something that may be my impatience.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> This seems abit low to me ?? two 580's in sli only 1000 points above a single gtx 670


really ?

what is my bottleneck ?


----------



## PCModderMike

Usually I'm skeptical about Nvidia's performance boost claims by upgrading to the latest driver, but now I've just witnessed it, and I'm very pleased!









1st 3DMark11 run on the 301.42 driver. Cards are stock clocks, CPU is at 4.5GHz

2nd 3DMark11 run on the latest 304.48 driver. Again cards are stock clocks and the CPU is at 4.5GHz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> How far a real out of the fabric voltage control would compare to a vmod because im not seeing too much fruits out of the few vmods on 680 around the web with dissapointing results..


I meant the newer 680 releasing like the classy & the lightning. The classy has the evbot, the lightning is supposed to get the voltage control in an upcoming afterburner release, there is also a Gigabyte that is supposed to get V control with their own piece of hardware kinda like evbot.. Not sure if reference cards will get any voltage control or not without hardmodding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I'm not sure but I think power limit should be cranked up to +20% if you're overclocking at all. Again I'm not certain, there is very little literature out there on overclocking Pitcairn (at least in comparison to previous gens) and I am struggling to find answers to some minor to medium problems I've been experiencing. Bad drivers or bad card?
> -My card buzzes and whines while under load (softly but it's there).
> -I also crash if I use OCCT to check stability... Furmark, GPUtool, & Heaven can all run for *hours* without a hiccup but 5 min in to OCCT and I get a black screen and system is hard locked.
> -Diablo 3 stutters and driver crashes on 12.3 and 12.4. 12.6 beta was very diablo friendly.
> --On the flip side the card gets excellent 3dmark scores (7400 graphics) runs cool as ice and has an ASIC quality of 89%. So I'm a little torn over what to do. Start RMA process or be patient with drivers, etc.
> Sorry to hi-jack the thread for this. Just reluctant to start a new thread for something that may be my impatience.


The card sounds OK, the whine under load is capacitor squeal, it is fairly normal.
Most gpu stability testing software isn't very good at stability testing, finding what is stable for the games you play/things you do is the best way.. Stability testing can be a start, I don't know OCCT but I know furmark stable might not be stable in anything but furmark.
For Diablo 3 sounds like the drivers are more of an issue than the card if it works well for everything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> really ?
> what is my bottleneck ?


Doesn't really look like a bottleneck, the screenie is a bit small but the cards look like stock clocks, overclocking them will bring that score up. The i7 920 will bring the score down a touch compared to 2600k/3770k, but it isn't anywhere near bottlenecking .


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The card sounds OK, the whine under load is capacitor squeal, it is fairly normal.
> Most gpu stability testing software isn't very good at stability testing, finding what is stable for the games you play/things you do is the best way.. Stability testing can be a start, I don't know OCCT but I know furmark stable might not be stable in anything but furmark.
> For Diablo 3 sounds like the drivers are more of an issue than the card if it works well for everything else.


Thanks for your input. I am still driver dancing and am now currently on 12.7 leaked beta and it's very similar to 12.6 (a small amount of stutter every once in a while with diablo but 100% playable/no crashing) Also, this windows install has seen about 4 different cards now 5770>xfire 5770>480>7870. I've used driver sweeper and ATIman every time but I think some tweaks I made when I had crossfire may still be lingering. It may be time for a clean slate as well.

Edit: I forgot to mention. Most of the time the noise is not a whine but sometimes a buzz or humm noise and it's coming from the speakers, not the case/card itself. Still think it's capacitor whine?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

TRI-SLI GTX 670 @ 1220MHz/3456MHz & Power Target @ 115

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3597715





SLI GTX 670's @ 1275MHz/3502MHz & Power Target @115

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3735300





GTX 670 @ 1298MHz/3558MHz & Power Target 115

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3735401


----------



## MyFaceHole

P5470, I blame it on my FX-6100. It's a good gaming cpu, but not so great when it comes to benchmarking.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyFaceHole*
> 
> P5470, I blame it on my FX-6100. It's a good gaming cpu, but not so great when it comes to benchmarking.


That's one 560 Ti? If so, that's a great score.....


----------



## Jimbags

smashes my old 460







altho i think the old girl did ok


















altho my quad core hammers that hexa in physics


----------



## Canis-X

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3735489

Intel i7 3930k @ 5.0Ghz
2 X nVidia GTX590 @ 685/1420/1965

3DMark score P18387

Graphics 20855

Physics 15739

Combined score 11212


----------



## Aparition

I just ran 3d mark 11, never really did these benches before.

It is telling me my score is too low for my system, thoughts?
P4725
Graphics 4217
Physics 11375
Combined 4858

My 3770k is at 4.6
My Memory is at 1800 T1
My GTX 470 is at 800 core


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just ran 3d mark 11, never really did these benches before.
> It is telling me my score is too low for my system, thoughts?
> P4725
> Graphics 4217
> Physics 11375
> Combined 4858
> My 3770k is at 4.6
> My Memory is at 1800 T1
> My GTX 470 is at 800 core


your physics is up there but your gpu is holding back your powerful rig.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I just ran 3d mark 11, never really did these benches before.
> It is telling me my score is too low for my system, thoughts?
> P4725
> Graphics 4217
> Physics 11375
> Combined 4858
> My 3770k is at 4.6
> My Memory is at 1800 T1
> My GTX 470 is at 800 core


not sure but thinking your graphics score should be higher?
altho its not that bad vs my 460? clock it higher should be able to get nearer to 850 on it, also clock the memory a bit higher mine goes near 2000mhz?


----------



## Aparition

Hmm... ya the Health check is telling me that my GPU is low.
Not sure why, is that an expected score for a GTX 470 @ 800? I might have a driver issue... i just updated.


----------



## Jimbags

i just updated drivers and mine improved?? latest beta drivers from nvidia btw







u got em? have you monitered the gpu to make sure its running full tilt whole test and alsoits not in a x8 slot or something weird is it? not to far off normal tho??its better than my 460 and only 1 tier above?


----------



## Aparition

I think it is MVP, current drivers seem to turn it on and off despite my option :/ weird.


----------



## Blaze0303

Gigabyte 7950 Windforce

OC'ed to 1100/1575

*P8668* - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3679521


----------



## alancsalt

P8481 - Gainward GTX580 1005/2100 - i7 [email protected] - G.Skill RipJaws X [email protected] -9 - 11- 9 -28 -2T - Asus P8Z68 DeluxeGen3 - alancsalt - Link

Managed to up it a smidge squeezing the ram timings...but one more nudge (9 - 10 - 9) lead to "unexpected exit from program".......


----------



## PCModderMike

Haven't pushed the CPU as far as I can, but that's about all I can get out of the cards.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Haven't pushed the CPU as far as I can, but that's about all I can get out of the cards.


Can you run the memory a lil higher?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Broke 12,600 with a single GTX 680!











http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3766765


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Can you run the memory a lil higher?


Probably, this was the quick and dirty overclock. First run for stability on the memory was at +100, it crashed, so I just dropped it +75 and then it was stable. I didn't take the time to go higher little by little because it was late and I just wanted to see what I could pull in.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Probably, this was the quick and dirty overclock. First run for stability on the memory was at +100, it crashed, so I just dropped it +75 and then it was stable. I didn't take the time to go higher little by little because it was late and I just wanted to see what I could pull in.


Reason I said it was.... I had a similar situation. I couldn't get my cards over +93 in memory. I ended up taking sync off, doing the cards OC separate, running 3DMark & Heaven. To my surprise it seem like it broke a barrier with the cards. Now I have them sync @ Power Target 115, +165/+440.

It seems as they had a lock on them if it makes any sense....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Reason I said it was.... I had a similar situation. I couldn't get my cards over +93 in memory. I ended up taking sync off, doing the cards OC separate, running 3DMark & Heaven. To my surprise it seem like it broke a barrier with the cards. Now I have them sync @ Power Target 115, +165/+440.
> It seems as they had a lock on them if it makes any sense....


I saw your scores a couple pages back, they're beast. I want to break 16,000 like you did. I didn't think about OCing them separately, good idea. I did notice during bench runs, it seemed that one card was trying to clock a lot higher than the other, maybe if they are not synced it can go higher.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I saw your scores a couple pages back, they're beast. I want to break 16,000 like you did. I didn't think about OCing them separately, good idea. I did notice during bench runs, it seemed that one card was trying to clock a lot higher than the other, maybe if they are not synced it can go higher.


You are right about one card clocks more than the other but mot all cards clocks the same like my FTW I do like to break 15k but my second card hold the first card about 110Mhz lower, this pissed me off my a big time first card I can of to 1358Mhz my last score on 3DMark was P14969 its show 1 card but 3DMark had bugged me so anyway I have to OC each card at they top clock to get high score like the one above


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I saw your scores a couple pages back, they're beast. I want to break 16,000 like you did. I didn't think about OCing them separately, good idea. I did notice during bench runs, it seemed that one card was trying to clock a lot higher than the other, maybe if they are not synced it can go higher.


Another thing to do is switch the cards..... Fastest card @ the top. Every time you start Precision-X, put the voltage up anyways. I know it's no voltage control,. However when I do this, My cards rarely drop in clock....

I was running three 670's, but My wife took the third for her build. I am excited about that too!


----------



## PCModderMike

That's another good idea. But I already think the faster card is up top







When I have the OSD from Precision on while benching, it shows GPU1 being the one that gets hotter and clocks higher...so I'm assuming GPU1 in the OSD does correspond to how it's physically setup in the rig, being the top card. +rep for all the ideas though


----------



## PatrickCrowely

EDIT


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Another thing to do is switch the cards..... Fastest card @ the top.


I tried this once, I actually ended up with consistently lower scores in both 3Dmark11 and Heaven. Both cards were running at the same speeds as normal, both stayed below 70C, by all rights nothing should've changed really. I first thought the drivers were messed up so I tried reinstalling those, tried a different version as well. Eventually I thought I'd switch them back to their original positions even though I couldn't think of any reason that would affect performance, and to my utter confusion, scores were back to normal. At that point I concluded that performance is just as dependant on hardware and drivers as it is on black magic and constellations.


----------



## dph314

Link to my best score is in my sig. I plan on breaking P16,000 for the first time when my Lightnings get in on Monday


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow, my two 670's do just about what your 680's are doing







Also you avatar is kinda scary


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> I tried this once, I actually ended up with consistently lower scores in both 3Dmark11 and Heaven. Both cards were running at the same speeds as normal, both stayed below 70C, by all rights nothing should've changed really. I first thought the drivers were messed up so I tried reinstalling those, tried a different version as well. Eventually I thought I'd switch them back to their original positions even though I couldn't think of any reason that would affect performance, and to my utter confusion, scores were back to normal. At that point I concluded that performance is just as dependant on hardware and drivers as it is on black magic and constellations.


This can be true, but in my situation. It ended up working out... It's so hot here in the last month or so, I can't give the cards all that they can do. That's why I am going full water...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Link to my best score is in my sig. I plan on breaking P16,000 for the first time when my Lightnings get in on Monday


Your CPU is robbing your overall score


----------



## Animachina

EVGA GTX 670 FTW - Single GPU - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3725195

*P10413* - Pretty happy about that, although I know I'll have to dial back my overclocking to be stable over the long term.

*GRAPHICS SCORE - 10680

PHYSICS SCORE - 10315

COMBINED SCORE - 8879*


----------



## TiHawk560

Hey guys. I'm new here and pretty new to benchmarking. Here's my score. Seems quite low compared to what I am seeing. Any tips to improve?

*P9034*http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3755189


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm new here and pretty new to benchmarking. Here's my score. Seems quite low compared to what I am seeing. Any tips to improve?
> *P9034*http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3755189


First off welcome to OCN. You will learn a lot here as I am doing. people are very helpful, friendly, & funny....What's your clocks? You should list your hardware in your sig.


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> First off welcome to OCN. You will learn a lot here as I am doing. people are very helpful, friendly, & funny....What's your clocks? You should list your hardware in your sig.


Thanks for the welcome and quick reply. I sure do hope to become a master one day. These were with my stock clocks on the EVGA GTX 670 SC 2GB model. I believe the base clock is 967mhz with a mem clock of 3104 but the 3dmark chart reads different at 705mhz core clock and 3304mhz memory clock. For some reason I noticed it will score lower sometimes getting scores of ~8000. This posted score was the highest one I got.

I will get to adding my rig specs to my sig. Thanks.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and quick reply. I sure do hope to become a master one day. These were with my stock clocks on the EVGA GTX 670 SC 2GB model. I believe the base clock is 967mhz with a mem clock of 3104 but the 3dmark chart reads different at 705mhz core clock and 3304mhz memory clock. For some reason I noticed it will score lower sometimes getting scores of ~8000. This posted score was the highest one I got.
> I will get to adding my rig specs to my sig. Thanks.


your welcome.... Click on your name in upper right corner to go to your profile page. Click Rig builder, put your components in it's category save and finish. Then edit sig text, put your rig in there. It will show up just like most of ours. It's a 670 OC thread which is very good.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258159/official-gtx-670-overclocking

*This is the Master OC Guide*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> your welcome.... Click on your name in upper right corner to go to your profile page. Click Rig builder, put your components in it's category save and finish. Then edit sig text, put your rig in there. It will show up just like most of ours. It's a 670 OC thread which is very good.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258159/official-gtx-670-overclocking
> *This is the Master OC Guide*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide


Hey thanks for the link. I actually spent all night till 6am one night doing those overclocks. I followed that guide extensively and read it very carefully. I started with the quick one. I was able to get heaven stabilized at around +45 on the gpu and +225 on memory. I then spent a long time doing the slow method and for the life of me could not get a stable flatline starting at +54 working my way down in increments of -5 all the way down to 4







. My card will easily reach 125-127% power causing it to down clock by 13 mhz sometimes in several increments at certain parts of the benchmark even at only +4 mhz.

I wonder if my factory OC is unstable?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

My best so far with 4 680s, but I'll be trying to max the OC on each individual card to try to compete with some of you guys, because the comparisons with other Quad SLI 680 guys are pretty slim lol


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> Hey thanks for the link. I actually spent all night till 6am one night doing those overclocks. I followed that guide extensively and read it very carefully. I started with the quick one. I was able to get heaven stabilized at around +45 on the gpu and +225 on memory. I then spent a long time doing the slow method and for the life of me could not get a stable flatline starting at +54 working my way down in increments of -5 all the way down to 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My card will easily reach 125-127% power causing it to down clock by 13 mhz sometimes in several increments at certain parts of the benchmark even at only +4 mhz.
> I wonder if my factory OC is unstable?


I doubt that it is, what is the memory @? Also, you may need to bump your PCH up just a hair. usually you have to when running SLI, but that may be something to look into

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best so far with 4 680s, but I'll be trying to max the OC on each individual card to try to compete with some of you guys, because the comparisons with other Quad SLI 680 guys are pretty slim lol










out of a Cannon.....









Good Stuff here....


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I doubt that it is, what is the memory @? Also, you may need to bump your PCH up just a hair. usually you have to when running SLI, but that may be something to look into


Forgive me but what is PCH?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> Forgive me but what is PCH?


PCH Voltage... Most of the time it depends on your board & may not apply to you. I found that giving it a lil bit more voltage with the 670's. I didn't get driver crashes..... It helped me a lot when I was running 3 670s. Look in your bios, more than likely you won't have to change it... It simply talks to devices in your computer


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> max the OC on each individual card


go man go!


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> PCH Voltage... Most of the time it depends on your board & may not apply to you. I found that giving it a lil bit more voltage with the 670's. I didn't get driver crashes..... It helped me a lot when I was running 3 670s. Look in your bios, more than likely you won't have to change it... It simply talks to devices in your computer


Thanks I will have a look. If my motherboard offers that option how much would you suggest bumping it by? Smallest available increment?


----------



## Canis-X

I've always been a big fan of bump and test, simply because everyone's H/W is different. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII using Tapatalk


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> Forgive me but what is PCH?


"The new PCH-oriented platform architecture was designed to address the eventual problem of a bottleneck between the processor and the motherboard. The speed of CPU kept increasing, but the bandwidth of the front-side bus (FSB) (connection between the CPU and the motherboard) did not, thus a bottleneck would occur.

Before the Platform Controller Hub, a motherboard would have a two piece chipset consisting of a northbridge chip and a southbridge chip. As a solution to the bottleneck, several functions belonging to the traditional northbridge and southbridge chipsets were rearranged. The northbridge is now eliminated completely and its functions, the integrated memory controller (IMC) and graphics lanes, are now incorporated into the CPU die or package.

The PCH then incorporates a few of the remaining northbridge functions(e.g. clocking) in addition to all of the southbridge's functions. The system clock was previously a connection and is now fused in with the PCH. Two different connections exist between the PCH and the CPU: Flexible Display Interface (FDI) and Direct Media Interface (DMI). The FDI is only used when the chipset requires supporting a processor with integrated graphics.

With the northbridge functions integrated to the CPU, much of the bandwidth needs for chipsets are now relieved" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_Controller_Hub


----------



## VegetarianEater

First time i tried 3dmark11 i got around 4900 on stock clocks. changed some bios settings on my mobo and got 5225. Overclocked to 1050/1450 and got around 6000. But for some reason when i tried 3dmark11 today with the same settings i got a nice boost

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3773170

i5-3570k @ 3.9ghz
MSI 7850 Twin Frozr III OC


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "The new PCH-oriented platform architecture was designed to address the eventual problem of a bottleneck between the processor and the motherboard. The speed of CPU kept increasing, but the bandwidth of the front-side bus (FSB) (connection between the CPU and the motherboard) did not, thus a bottleneck would occur.
> Before the Platform Controller Hub, a motherboard would have a two piece chipset consisting of a northbridge chip and a southbridge chip. As a solution to the bottleneck, several functions belonging to the traditional northbridge and southbridge chipsets were rearranged. The northbridge is now eliminated completely and its functions, the integrated memory controller (IMC) and graphics lanes, are now incorporated into the CPU die or package.
> The PCH then incorporates a few of the remaining northbridge functions(e.g. clocking) in addition to all of the southbridge's functions. The system clock was previously a connection and is now fused in with the PCH. Two different connections exist between the PCH and the CPU: Flexible Display Interface (FDI) and Direct Media Interface (DMI). The FDI is only used when the chipset requires supporting a processor with integrated graphics.
> With the northbridge functions integrated to the CPU, much of the bandwidth needs for chipsets are now relieved" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_Controller_Hub


Ok, so on SB-e are bumps in the PCH voltages beneficial at all?

Thanks for the info btw, this is my first Intel rig so I still have a lot left to learn!

Cheers!









A big +_virtual_REP


----------



## Jayjr1105

Anyone else not able to open 3DMark11 with the new released 12.6 official?

This is what I get...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Anyone else not able to open 3DMark11 with the new released 12.6 official?
> This is what I get...


Didn't even know it was out. Glad they updated.... Thanks

EDIT, for AMD Cards...LOL


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Anyone else not able to open 3DMark11 with the new released 12.6 official?
> This is what I get...


Try reinstalling it and also Futuremark Systeminfo. It should work.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123*
> 
> Try reinstalling it and also Futuremark Systeminfo. It should work.


Wrong quote? was that meant for me?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Wrong quote? was that meant for me?


Given that he's replying to a reply to you, which then excludes the original quote, I'd say it was meant for you........


----------



## .theMetal

finally broke 9000 graphics score with my cards, got them clocked to 990/1980/2450 on air. had to pump a little extra volts though.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3773569

also got the 3570k running at 4.7 on air for this score


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Given that he's replying to a reply to you, which then excludes the original quote, I'd say it was meant for you........


Yeap, wrong quote








Fixed now!


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Is this decent?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> *img snip*
> Is this decent?


Seeing you are running at 4.5GHz with ram at 1333MHz and not heavily OCed on the GFX, well yeah ( http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3783017 )


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> 
> Is this decent?


for your rig you should get way better espescially in the physics score i get over 8000 in that area i think your ram is def holding you back, and also your 580 should be able to go further than 825!!!







keep goin boi!!!!!!


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> for your rig you should get way better espescially in the physics score i get over 8000 in that area i think your ram is def holding you back, and also your 580 should be able to go further than 825!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep goin boi!!!!!!


Sorry I hope this is not hijacking. Does ram heavily affect benchmark scores? I have recently got interested in benching and overclocking and I had considered upping from 8gb to 16gb. Or would it make a bigger difference going from 1600mhz to 1866 or 2000?


----------



## Jimbags

8 gig is pretty good already prob gain more from extra speed i would think. the rest of your rig is pretty good


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> PCH Voltage... Most of the time it depends on your board & may not apply to you. I found that giving it a lil bit more voltage with the 670's. I didn't get driver crashes..... It helped me a lot when I was running 3 670s. Look in your bios, more than likely you won't have to change it... It simply talks to devices in your computer


I couldn't find PCH voltage anywhere in my BIOS. However I notice some manufacturers use different names for settings. After doing some reading VCCIO is also called VTT which is also called I/O voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I've always been a big fan of bump and test, simply because everyone's H/W is different.
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII using Tapatalk


Good advice. Best not to jump the gun. But after how many bumps do you stop when it isn't workin?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> "The new PCH-oriented platform architecture was designed to address the eventual problem of a bottleneck between the processor and the motherboard. The speed of CPU kept increasing, but the bandwidth of the front-side bus (FSB) (connection between the CPU and the motherboard) did not, thus a bottleneck would occur.
> Before the Platform Controller Hub, a motherboard would have a two piece chipset consisting of a northbridge chip and a southbridge chip. As a solution to the bottleneck, several functions belonging to the traditional northbridge and southbridge chipsets were rearranged. The northbridge is now eliminated completely and its functions, the integrated memory controller (IMC) and graphics lanes, are now incorporated into the CPU die or package.
> The PCH then incorporates a few of the remaining northbridge functions(e.g. clocking) in addition to all of the southbridge's functions. The system clock was previously a connection and is now fused in with the PCH. Two different connections exist between the PCH and the CPU: Flexible Display Interface (FDI) and Direct Media Interface (DMI). The FDI is only used when the chipset requires supporting a processor with integrated graphics.
> With the northbridge functions integrated to the CPU, much of the bandwidth needs for chipsets are now relieved" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_Controller_Hub


Great information! I am loving OCN very much because I have never got this kind of info elsewhere!







As asked above is this the same as the VCCIO/VTT? And are those the same as I/O voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> 8 gig is pretty good already prob gain more from extra speed i would think. the rest of your rig is pretty good


Thanks! I actually just threw a 2nd 8gb kit and didn't really notice any difference in the benchmarks. Possibly PCmark 7 will yield extra results from more ram. Although it's pretty good I am having fun OCing, tweaking and benchmarking as this is all still new waters to me.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> Good advice. Best not to jump the gun. But after how many bumps do you stop when it isn't workin?


The limit is when you reach either your voltage or thermal threshold.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> I couldn't find PCH voltage anywhere in my BIOS. However I notice some manufacturers use different names for settings. After doing some reading VCCIO is also called VTT which is also called I/O voltage?
> Good advice. Best not to jump the gun. But after how many bumps do you stop when it isn't workin?
> Great information! I am loving OCN very much because I have never got this kind of info elsewhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As asked above is this the same as the VCCIO/VTT? And are those the same as I/O voltage?
> Thanks! I actually just threw a 2nd 8gb kit and didn't really notice any difference in the benchmarks. Possibly PCmark 7 will yield extra results from more ram. Although it's pretty good I am having fun OCing, tweaking and benchmarking as this is all still new waters to me.


For Z77 your vtt is vccsa, as there isn't a vccio setting? I/O voltage was ICH and now PCH I think... Correct me if wrong..


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> For Z77 your vtt is vccsa, as there isn't a vccio setting? I/O voltage was ICH and now PCH I think... Correct me if wrong..


There is no VCCIO setting in my bios. I'm sure it's just labelled with a different name. I actually found my PCH voltage. YAY







It was just labelled PCH at the very bottom of my OC bios section.

as for voltage settings I have:
CPU Core Voltage
CPU I/O Voltage
DRAM Voltage
GPU Voltage (rated at 0.0v) What is this for? My integrated?
System Agent Voltage
CPU PLL Voltage

My 2nd 670 should be showing up in the mail today (hopefully). I will get to testing out the PCH bumpy and benching both cards.


----------



## alancsalt

Pretty sure you don't have vccio, even under a different name, just *vccsa* - nearest equivalent of vtt/qpi you have...


----------



## Maurauder

finally broke 10k performance...even though my GPUs carry my cpu theres not a whole lot of bottleneck @ 4.8


----------



## TiHawk560

Very nice score Maurauder! Impressive. Is that a 7870?


----------



## Maurauder

crossfired 7850s 1175/1350. So when Piledrivers released aand i pick up the 8350 i should be able to even out that gpu to cpu gap. But for what it is my 6100 isn't that much of a bottleneck...seeing between 93-100% load furmark on both cards doing about 110fps.


----------



## Boyd

i7 870 (first gen LGA 1156) @ 3.98ghz
2x GTX 480 stock clocks

P9112

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3495675;jsessionid=ft6hskwimhxe98acjdk3iaaa


----------



## beefdog

Cores at +20 Mhz


----------



## martinhal

Finally over 18 K

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3800437

7970 x2 1305/1850
i7 3770 4.9 Ghz


----------



## jam3s

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3801071

P12994

Stock 7970 CFX
4.8GHz 2500k


----------



## bomberjun

identical scores.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3806562


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> identical scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3806562


Whoa lol. Nice!


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bomberjun*
> 
> identical scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3806562


580 SLI vs my Golden GTX 680








Nice scores btw...

12,484 graphics score.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3806707


----------



## TiHawk560

I just got my 2nd 670 in the mail today! Here are my results of my first run both at stock settings. MSI 670 OC and EVGA 670 SC.

*P13624* http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3807676


----------



## 4.54billionyears

"scuse me sir i needs to check inside ya details." haha i have to update my ocn hardware details.


----------



## jam3s

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3810760

CFX 1125 Core, Mem at stock, Volts at stock, 4.8GHz 2500k.

Score: P14190


----------



## PeteJM

Benched my test bed for the new system.

P14125
G17334
P9493
C8527

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3810872


----------



## Corsus

i5-2500k @4.3 GHz
2 x ENGTX560 @ 911.3MHz/1102.0MHz/1820.0MHz
8Gb of DDR3 @ 1600

3Dmark Score: P8002
Graphics: 8363
Physics: 7397
Combined: 6639

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3804832

Is this decent? Also how much difference would I get pushing the cpu up some more? Say, till 4.5~4.6?


----------



## deafboy

P scores won't vary too much with a 200-300MHz boost...


----------



## BodgeITandRun

i7 990x at 4.4ghz and 7970x2 at 1200/1700


----------



## HmoobYaj87

i7 2600k at 4.5ghz
MSI R6950 TF3 PE at 920/1400

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3811030


----------



## MyFaceHole

Well, its not exactly just a GTX 560ti its the 448 edition and I have it overclocked to 865/1730/2150. I couldn't get it up to 900mhz stable because the card's default core voltage is 1.088v. I can bump the voltage up to 1.1v and physically get it up to 900mhz but within an hour of stress testing I get artifacts.


----------



## Pittster

Best I got with the 301.42 WHQL Driver

P10074 - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC 1310mhz/3703mhz/1.175V [email protected] /w HT- 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHZ 8-8-8-24 - Asus P8Z68-V Pro - Pittster - CPU Air/GPU Air - Link http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3812152

SCORE
P10074 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
10231
PHYSICS SCORE
10366
COMBINED SCORE
8708


----------



## Chuggerboom

My score:


----------



## Dmac73

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3353910;jsessionid=2qobrrx5f4lu1uex3r3m7sw68


----------



## Aparition

Hey, so I added another 470 to my system








While messing about with MSI AB it said my cards were down clocking -3Mhz when at 800 core. I set it to 790 and 810 core and that notification removed itself. Can anyone clarify what that means?

Here is my new score.
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3831349

8507
I'm on driver 301.42 set at default Quality settings.
Look good?

Edit////
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3831494
bumped the GPUs up a little for poos and giggles.
Dunno if they actually stable though


----------



## dph314

Updated score- P16,149. Was able to push SLI clocks to 1355mhz/6630mhz and 1305mhz/6430mhz.
----

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3830522

Single-card run for the hell of it, to see what the better one could hit. Was able to push clocks, as of yet, to 1375mhz/7150mhz.
----

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3830591


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hey, so I added another 470 to my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While messing about with MSI AB it said my cards were down clocking -3Mhz when at 800 core. I set it to 790 and 810 core and that notification removed itself. Can anyone clarify what that means?
> Here is my new score.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3831349
> 8507
> I'm on driver 301.42 set at default Quality settings.
> Look good?
> Edit////
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3831494
> bumped the GPUs up a little for poos and giggles.
> Dunno if they actually stable though


Not a bad score at all, but my single 470 was doing 5700~ or so GPU score. I know SLi scaling isn't the best but i still think you could get a little higher. My 470 was at 825/2000 if i recall correctly. Try ocing vRam if you can. Not all 470s like it though, but mine was getting choked.


----------



## TiHawk560

P13702 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3822144

Just curious how does it compare to other 670 SLi? I feel like it could be higher? I'm new to benchmarking.
This is with only +100Mhz on the memory clock of the MSI card to match the stock speeds of the EVGA.

Also why does my score vary between every run I make?


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> P13702 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3822144
> Just curious how does it compare to other 670 SLi? I feel like it could be higher? I'm new to benchmarking.
> This is with only +100Mhz on the memory clock of the MSI card to match the stock speeds of the EVGA.
> Also why does my score vary between every run I make?


Scores vary run to run, depending on background apps, margin of error, etc..

It's a good score. Your overall P score is being bottlenecked by your 2500k, as fast as it is.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Updated score- P16,149. Was able to push SLI clocks to 1355mhz/6630mhz and 1305mhz/6430mhz.
> ----
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3830522
> 
> Single-card run for the hell of it, to see what the better one could hit. Was able to push clocks, as of yet, to 1375mhz/7150mhz.
> ----
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3830591


Why is my combined score more with one GPU instead of SLI?


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Scores vary run to run, depending on background apps, margin of error, etc..
> It's a good score. Your overall P score is being bottlenecked by your 2500k, as fast as it is.


I have been contemplating a 3770k since I am already z77 equipped. Does hyperthreading improve overall score much? And how about memory?


----------



## ViTosS

Hey guys, is it normal to score lower physics score when I moved from 2x2GB RAM to 2x4GB RAM? I always used to get the max FPS in the physics test section of 29.2~29.4fps in the very finish of the test of CPU using a i7 [email protected] with 4GB RAM, and now with 8GB RAM I got only 28.4~28.5fps. Ok, I know the difference is minimal, but I used to score 9700 CPU score and now only 9500 CPU score and I always had memory [email protected] DDR3.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> I have been contemplating a 3770k since I am already z77 equipped. Does hyperthreading improve overall score much? And how about memory?


I only have 1 EVGA 670 4gb hoping to get a second later this month, But my 3770K @4.7GHz with 16GB of 2133MHz ram gets a physics score in the 12,0xx range









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3801114


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> I have been contemplating a 3770k since I am already z77 equipped. Does hyperthreading improve overall score much? And how about memory?


My 3770k scores 12.1k physics score. Thats at 4600mhz

So yes HT helps. My ram is also @ 2400mhz.

I would however wait for Haswell at this point in the game. Even though you do have a fresh Z77. It's a tough call, because a 3770k will only help in synthetics such as 3DM11 or encoding.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> I have been contemplating a 3770k since I am already z77 equipped. Does hyperthreading improve overall score much? And how about memory?


Memory does make some difference, I was experimenting with it here & saw pretty good increase when leaving the cpu alone & OCing the memory http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/1980_20#post_17512680


----------



## TiHawk560

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Memory does make some difference, I was experimenting with it here & saw pretty good increase when leaving the cpu alone & OCing the memory http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/1980_20#post_17512680


Hey thanks. I'm still quite the beginner and don't quite know how to do anything with memory but set the timings.










However I got some pretty badass lookin ram sitting here which was pulled from my brothers x58 platform. Kingston HyperX KHX2000C8. Going to give those a try and see how they fare up. Can I run all 3 sticks or best to stick with 2?


----------



## FtW 420

Probably best to run with 2, I did a quick test with hypers on msi z77 gd80 & it didn't like the hypers very much, they worked but didn't want to clock very high with tight timings. SB was similar, only 1 or 2 of all the p67/z68 boards worked well with them.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hey guys, is it normal to score lower physics score when I moved from 2x2GB RAM to 2x4GB RAM? I always used to get the max FPS in the physics test section of 29.2~29.4fps in the very finish of the test of CPU using a i7 [email protected] with 4GB RAM, and now with 8GB RAM I got only 28.4~28.5fps. Ok, I know the difference is minimal, but I used to score 9700 CPU score and now only 9500 CPU score and I always had memory [email protected] DDR3.


Anyone?


----------



## coolhandluke41

single vanilla GTX 570

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3823265



here with MVP ([email protected]/+.02)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Anyone?


Could be a memory latency thing, like with a gpu 2Gb of vram will score better than 4Gb. Higher memory density might impact scores a bit, I've never really tested that with system memory.


----------



## Phantom11B3V

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> P13702 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3822144
> Just curious how does it compare to other 670 SLi? I feel like it could be higher? I'm new to benchmarking.
> This is with only +100Mhz on the memory clock of the MSI card to match the stock speeds of the EVGA.
> Also why does my score vary between every run I make?


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3756762
^
This is mine. I'm thinking your SLi GTX 670's are in line with those that are running stock clocked SLi GTX 670's (which I am).


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiHawk560*
> 
> P13702 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3822144
> Just curious how does it compare to other 670 SLi? I feel like it could be higher? I'm new to benchmarking.
> This is with only +100Mhz on the memory clock of the MSI card to match the stock speeds of the EVGA.
> Also why does my score vary between every run I make?


Cards are fine, score is around what a 2500K would get. Your Physics score is about 3-500 points lower than what I have seen from a Typical 2500K....


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantom11B3V*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3756762
> ^
> This is mine. I'm thinking your SLi GTX 670's are in line with those that are running stock clocked SLi GTX 670's (which I am).


You're running a 980X. Physics & Combine score is the difference...


----------



## skyn3t

My 3DMark11 score on ski is P14973 each each locked differently to get this high score
and I do love to break the 15k but my second card holds me up on 110Mhz








I do have some post here with each card separately at highest separately clock. 1350Mhz and 1242Mhz with lost pics


----------



## Xoriam

I7 950 @4.2ghz 9123 physics score is normal?

thanks


----------



## FtW 420

9123 physics with a 950 @ 4.2Ghz looks about right.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I7 950 @4.2ghz 9123 physics score is normal?
> thanks


Yep, it looks right as meantioned. To get an improved score, overclock your uncore some more.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 9123 physics with a 950 @ 4.2Ghz looks about right.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep, it looks right as meantioned. To get an improved score, overclock your uncore some more.


Ok i'm currently running an x18 multiplier, I'll try to bring it up to 20x. lets hope it posts







(uncore multi)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ok i'm currently running an x18 multiplier, I'll try to bring it up to 20x. lets hope it posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (uncore multi)


OK,

I ran 3dmark11 with my I7 960 rig with a 3.3GHz clock speed with a 3870MHz uncore speed and got 8,800 in the Physics department.

I hope you can get 4000MHz uncore without insane voltage!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> OK,
> I ran 3dmark11 with my I7 960 rig with a 3.3GHz clock speed with a 3870MHz uncore speed and got 8,800 in the Physics department.
> I hope you can get 4000MHz uncore without insane voltage!


lol man you have 2400mhz ram ofc you can run a 3870 uncore XD

mine is rated at 1600mhz

turning the uncore up to x20 i got a score of 9140, quite a marginal gain. equivilent to 0.1fps gain

is this because I have an x8 memory multiplier to gain 1600mhz? and unning at 20x uncore.

will it help if I overclock my memory to 2000mhz and use a 20x or 22x multi?

bloomfield uncore is suppose to be 2x+ the memory multi.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> lol man you have 2400mhz ram ofc you can run a 3870 uncore XD
> mine is rated at 1600mhz
> turning the uncore up to x20 i got a score of 9140, quite a marginal gain.
> is this because I have an x8 memory multiplier to gain 1600mhz? and unning at 20x uncore.
> will it help if I overclock my memory to 2000mhz and use a 20x or 22x multi?
> bloomfield uncore is suppose to be 2x+ the memory multi.


No no LoL.

I have an I7 960 in another computer that is running just 3.3GHz core speed, but an uncore speed of 3870MHz. My ram is at 1866MHz 3x2gb @7,8,7,20 for timings. The Physics score is 8,800. So obviously to me it has to be the uncore that plays a big role in 3damrk11 Physics.

I wish I can run 2400MHz ram with 4800Mhz uncore on that i7 960 rig!


----------



## Xoriam

NB frequency is reading 4000mhz in CPUZ so I guess I'm there.

thats with the 20x multi from before.

IOH voltage 1.3
had to up my CPU vtt to 1.4
vcore still at 1.2875

i heard in some cases uping the IOH voltage to 1.4 can increase the performance... :S


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> NB frequency is reading 4000mhz in CPUZ so I guess I'm there.
> thats with the 20x multi from before.


Yep.

But I'd only go up to 1.45v for vtt (imc voltage) for 24/7 use. For benchmarking, you can higher a bit.


----------



## flash2021

with my OC'd 7870 ghz edition up to 1225/1500 core/clock, and my OC'd i5-3570K up at 4.7 Ghz I got a P7845

what do y'all think??


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep.
> But I'd only go up to 1.45v for vtt (imc voltage) for 24/7 use. For benchmarking, you can higher a bit.


Yep I know 1.45vtt is the safe value for the bloomfield.
I think I'm being a bit limited here by my ram though.... I'm actually thinking about upgrading to 2000mhz or 2400mhz for this exact reason.

Ok so 1.4vtt didn't hold out too long.
Could it be my IOH that is too low at 1.3?

(if 20 points is all i can gain at this speed I think i'll just stick to my current setup which passed p95 24hours in blend.) Unless it's possible for a bigger gain









NB freq is 3600mhz at x18 uncore. my stable setting.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yep I know 1.45vtt is the safe value for the bloomfield.
> I think I'm being a bit limited here by my ram though.... I'm actually thinking about upgrading to 2000mhz or 2400mhz for this exact reason.
> Ok so 1.4vtt didn't hold out too long.
> Could it be my IOH that is too low at 1.3?
> (if 20 points is all i can gain at this speed I think i'll just stick to my current setup which passed p95 24hours in blend.) Unless it's possible for a bigger gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB freq is 3600mhz at x18 uncore. my stable setting.


Do you have all 24Gb installed now? Might be able to do better with 6 or 12Gb, would be less strain on the IMC.
The IOH shouldn't be an issue, with an i7 920 benching multi gpu, cpu up to 5Ghz, uncore up to 4.9Ghz I've never needed more than 1.2V IOH


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yep I know 1.45vtt is the safe value for the bloomfield.
> I think I'm being a bit limited here by my ram though.... I'm actually thinking about upgrading to 2000mhz or 2400mhz for this exact reason.
> Ok so 1.4vtt didn't hold out too long.
> Could it be my IOH that is too low at 1.3?
> (if 20 points is all i can gain at this speed I think i'll just stick to my current setup which passed p95 24hours in blend.) Unless it's possible for a bigger gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NB freq is 3600mhz at x18 uncore. my stable setting.


3600MHz is a fine speed for the uncore, I'd leave it there. I just wanted to show that uncore speed shows more gains to a degree than core speed alone.

I'll do a run for the proof.

BRB.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Do you have all 24Gb installed now? Might be able to do better with 6 or 12Gb, would be less strain on the IMC.
> The IOH shouldn't be an issue, with an i7 920 benching multi gpu, cpu up to 5Ghz, uncore up to 4.9Ghz I've never needed more than 1.2V IOH


So I could in reality run my uncore at 4.2ghz like my CPU speed?
If so what voltages do you suggest me to monitor to achieve that?
if you didn't see before my memory is 1600mhz and i'm using a x8 multi on the memory
my uncore is currently at x18, 21x would 4,2ghz on the uncore/nb

When doing these sort of tests I only install 8gb of ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3600MHz is a fine speed for the uncore, I'd leave it there. I just wanted to show that uncore speed shows more gains to a degree than core speed alone.
> I'll do a run for the proof.
> BRB.


Alright! can't wait to see


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

OK here is the pic:



Obviously I was off a bit on the 8,800 Physics score, it's actually at 8,300. But still a good score for a 3.3GHz clock speed imo. I think 4.2GHz uncore would need an insane amount of vtt voltage. Probably not worth to try imo.

I think you're doing ok with a 9,000 Physics score!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Mines P7042


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> OK here is the pic:
> 
> Obviously I was off a bit on the 8,800 Physics score, it's actually at 8,300. But still a good score for a 3.3GHz clock speed imo. I think 4.2GHz uncore would need an insane amount of vtt voltage. Probably not worth to try imo.
> I think you're doing ok with a 9,000 Physics score!


Definatly! but you know how overclocking is... when you start going you want to get everything to the max at the bare minimum requirements









here are my current settings for 4.2ghz cpu speed 24hours p95 stable, what would you suggest to change to get uncore 4,2ghz stable?

Code:



Code:


Target CPU frequency- 4200mhz
Target memory frequency- 1600mhz
Cpu freq- 200
Cpu Ratio- 21
Memory frequency- DDR-1066 2:8
Memory timing- By DDR 1600mhz 9-9-9-24-2t
Uncore- slight oc to x18
PCIE frequency 101
Vcore- 1.2875
VDIM- 1.65
CPU VTT- 1.35
IOH- 1.3
QPI PLL- 1.35
LLC- DISABLED 
All powersaving options disabled


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I'd probably just up the multi one more time for your uncore and leave it. You might need 1.375-1.3875v to make it happen. 4.2GHz uncore just won't happen, but possible 4GHz might?

Goodluck nonetheless!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I'd probably just up the multi one more time for your uncore and leave it. You might need 1.375-1.3875v to make it happen. *4.2GHz uncore just won't happen*, but possible 4GHz might?
> Goodluck nonetheless!


hey hey now... you're tempting me to actually get that uncore to 4.2ghz









Ok I'm gonna go do it now... if it doesn't give me an improvement I'm just going to leave it at x18


----------



## Xoriam

Ok so I got the uncore to 4,2ghz it needed a 1.52vtt. (remember thats also the cpu running at 4.2ghz vcore is only 1.2875)

My physics score went up to 9250
from 9132
quite a marginal increase. I was honestly expecting a bit more..

also my cinebench score only went up to 7.3 from 7.29

Is there a reason for such a marginal increase? or is this just normal?

also on bloomfield i know 1.45vtt is the safe spot on air, so what I'm asking myself is why would 1.52vtt be dangerous if my chip temps and my northbridge are not too hot?
where and what and why would I be hurting? (i've always just stuck to the 2x+2 methods so i'm curious)

(i have reset to my normal using settings, so its not still running like that)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ok so I got the uncore to 4,2ghz it needed a 1.52vtt. (remember thats also the cpu running at 4.2ghz vcore is only 1.2875)
> My physics score went up to 9250
> from 9132
> quite a marginal increase. I was honestly expecting a bit more..
> also my cinebench score only went up to 7.3 from 7.29
> Is there a reason for such a marginal increase? or is this just normal?
> also on bloomfield i know 1.45vtt is the safe spot on air, so what I'm asking myself is why would 1.52vtt be dangerous if my chip temps and my northbridge are not too hot?
> where and what and why would I be hurting? (i've always just stuck to the 2x+2 methods so i'm curious)


Yeah not a big increase there.

The 1.45v cap that all us OC'ers use for the vtt on on your chip(bloomfield) is because the IMC is known to degrade quickly past that point. Even fail and wreck the chip. IMCs tend to be very fragile on all cpus imo.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah not a big increase there.
> The 1.45v cap that all us OC'ers use for the vtt on on your chip(bloomfield) is because the IMC is known to degrade quickly past that point. Even fail and wreck the chip. IMCs tend to be very fragile on all cpus imo.


Ok







I think I'll stick to x18 or x20 max for uncore 4ghz since x20 only needed 1.425vtt

If that small margin is the normal result gained, there is no point of me even risking it. (4,2 uncore that is)

my 7850 should be arriving tomorrow, so once i get it overclocked I will post my results.


----------



## alancsalt

Just a shot of my sli 580 setup with 1366: cputweaker was quite handy for checking settings : and yes, the imc does seem to degrade if more than 1.45v is applied too often or too long. Mine did.



580sli_12353.jpg 325k .jpg file


----------



## Shogon

690 + 2500k @ 4.8


----------



## black snow

after installing the video card, I ran 3DMark11, everything i stock settings. Are these numbers ok?


----------



## turbobnl

3930k @ 4.2ghz, SLI Evga GTX 670 FTW @ stock setting.

P16326

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3842952


----------



## Xoriam

stock i7 950 all auto settings
Sapphire 7850 dual-x stock
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3848329

cpu oc 4,2ghz uncore 4ghz
Sapphire 7850 dual-x stock
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3848479

CPU oc 4,2ghz uncore 4ghz
Sapphire 7850 dual-x 1280 core clock ... 1450 mem clock...
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3849050

I was really expecting a bigger diffrence between the stock cards results and the overclocked card results. I mean thats quite a big overclock >_>
my cpu gained nearly 3k points
yet the card only gained about 1k I would clock it further since I've only hit 60c on load, but I've hit the voltage cap in any program i can find XD
T_T

I think my results will show alot better in games over these points.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> stock i7 950 all auto settings
> Sapphire 7850 dual-x stock
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3848329
> cpu oc 4,2ghz uncore 4ghz
> Sapphire 7850 dual-x stock
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3848479
> CPU oc 4,2ghz uncore 4ghz
> Sapphire 7850 dual-x 1280 core clock ... 1450 mem clock...
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3849050
> I was really expecting a bigger diffrence between the stock cards results and the overclocked card results. I mean thats quite a big overclock >_>
> my cpu gained nearly 3k points
> yet the card only gained about 1k I would clock it further since I've only hit 60c on load,
> 
> 
> but I've hit the voltage cap in any program i can find XD
> T_T
> I think my results will show alot better in games over these points.


This might help, you may have to do some digging to find out how to make it work with your card and Afterburner though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/861293/release-msi-afterburner-max-voltage-unlocker/0_30


----------



## antonis21

i7 3770k 4.2gh
sapphire Hd7970 oc 1100/1500
3dMARK9533
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3852485


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> This might help, you may have to do some digging to find out how to make it work with your card and Afterburner though.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/861293/release-msi-afterburner-max-voltage-unlocker/0_30


Looks like the file is no more


----------



## Canis-X

Someone re-posted a link to it on another page in that thread, I've re-downloaded it recently (last week) for myself to test out on my GTX590's (no joy) but it was worth a shot to try and get past Nvidia's voltage cap on my cards.


----------



## Blaze0303

After a long time spent OC'ing I got to this....http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3858107 *P9658*

The card is a Gigabyte 7950 and is at 1265/1925/1.3v. I was pretty happy that the graphics score was actually over 10k









Edit: I used 12.7 beta drivers


----------



## black snow

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3858993

after using Bios' CPU level up, now at 4Ghz, a bit improvement... but not much...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3858993
> after using Bios' CPU level up, now at 4Ghz, a bit improvement... but not much...


Try not to use the cpu level up option as it puts too much vcore than required. Auto voltages in the bios almost always puts too much voltage needed for that setting. You'll most likely only need 1.2v max for a 4GHz overclock on a 3930k.

Nice score though!


----------



## amstech

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3863270
My GPU has alot more in it but I am VERY happy with that


----------



## PCModderMike

Wow that's an awesome score for a 930 and a single 670


----------



## biffenl

Spent some hours to ge there.









*CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.8GHz
*GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1391/7516 MHz
*OS*: Win7 Pro x64
*Test*: Performance
*3DMark Score*: P10902
*Graphics Score*: 10978
*Physics Score*: 12012
*Combined Score*: 9158
*ORB*: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3682628


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3864920

I feel like there is something extremely wrong here.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FahrenheitGTI*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3864920
> I feel like there is something extremely wrong here.


That's a decent score for a 6950. Maybe could OC it a lil bit more, but it's in the range for a 6950.


----------



## Blackcurrent

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3865112

Is this an acceptable score?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3865112
> Is this an acceptable score?


WOW. That's a nice core clock on that 580.... Is it on water?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

2600K & EVGA Reference GTX 670 Single

*P10231 3DMarks*
Graphics Score
10365
Physics Score
10921
Combined Score
8588



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3865556

SLI Reference GTX 670's

*P16321 3DMarks*
Graphics Score
19994
Physics Score
10958
Combined Score
9930



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3865653


----------



## Blackcurrent

No water, using stock cooler


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent*
> 
> No water, using stock cooler


That's a good 580.... If You had a different CPU, would be a lot faster.....


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 2600K & EVGA Reference GTX 670 Single
> *P10231 3DMarks*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Scores
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics Score
> 10365
> Physics Score
> 10921
> Combined Score
> 8588
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3865556
> SLI Reference GTX 670's
> *P16321 3DMarks*
> Graphics Score
> 19994
> Physics Score
> 10958
> Combined Score
> 9930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3865653


I thought you had posted recently? Anything changed? Still awesome scores...gotta play with mine, I want to break 16,000


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I thought you had posted recently? Anything changed? Still awesome scores...gotta play with mine, I want to break 16,000


Not really, just the temps....Upped the core clock, dropped the memory down to 350. Tinkering with it to see how much cooler the cards can be & how much I can get out of them before putting them up on Marketplace. I'm going to WC my system & I won't be changing anything for some time. Waiting to see if a full block comes out for this:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162106


----------



## majnu

7850 HIS Ice Q X Overclocked crossfire
Mem: 1450
GPU: 1200



edit - sorry it's in crossfire.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Not really, just the temps....Upped the core clock, dropped the memory down to 350. Tinkering with it to see how much cooler the cards can be & how much I can get out of them before putting them up on Marketplace. I'm going to WC my system & I won't be changing anything for some time. *Waiting to see if a full block comes out for this:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162106


Don't hold your breath, companies like EK/XSPC/Heatkiller don't usually go through the trouble of designing and manufacturing a block that probably won't be very popular because the card itself will be in limited numbers, and most people buying the card are going to be content with the aftermarket air cooler as is.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> 7850 HIS Ice Q X Overclocked
> Mem: 1450
> GPU: 1200


How did you pull this off? Thats the highest 7850 I've ever seen. My 7950 is at 1250/1925 and didnt get score!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> How did you pull this off? Thats the highest 7850 I've ever seen. My 7950 is at 1250/1925 and didnt get score!


I'm curious to that as well. Can we get a screen shot with the components listed *majnu*?


----------



## majnu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> How did you pull this off? Thats the highest 7850 I've ever seen. My 7950 is at 1250/1925 and didnt get score!


**** - I forgot to add that it was in crossfire. Sorry about the confusion


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Don't hold your breath, companies like EK/XSPC/Heatkiller don't usually go through the trouble of designing and manufacturing a block that probably won't be very popular because the card itself will be in limited numbers, and most people buying the card are going to be content with the aftermarket air cooler as is.


Thanks, I was wondering that. I am trying to be patient, I don't want to desert my 670's, but the urge to WC is getting me. The EK Block I want is always sold out......


----------



## amstech

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3870604


----------



## Drakeskull

2600k at 4.4 not sure if that physics is what I should be getting or if its low. GPU 680 dcii oc at 1275 boost peak, and +500 memory.


----------



## pOSTmORTEM

Hey guys am I scoring correctly for my hardware, my score seems to be a little low. I'm fairly new to the overclocking world as I just built a new SB system for gaming. CPU is clocked at 4.5Ghz / Mem1600Mhz and vidcard is clocked at 835Mhz / Mem975Mhz.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3718714


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Highest 3dmark11 run so far.


Made the hall of fame too










Edit: just ran again and jumped a spot. Working my way up slowly, but surely


----------



## icehotshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pOSTmORTEM*
> 
> Hey guys am I scoring correctly for my hardware, my score seems to be a little low. I'm fairly new to the overclocking world as I just built a new SB system for gaming. CPU is clocked at 4.5Ghz / Mem1600Mhz and vidcard is clocked at 835Mhz / Mem850Mhz.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3718714


That doesn't seem too bad.
I get gpu scores of 6061 @ 797mhz, 6441 @ 850mhz, 6603 @ 875mhz, and 7149 @ 955mhz with my gtx 570, which is essentially the same as a gtx 480, so I would assume you are pretty close to the right score.
797mhz
850mhz
875mhz
955mhz


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pOSTmORTEM*
> 
> Hey guys am I scoring correctly for my hardware, my score seems to be a little low. I'm fairly new to the overclocking world as I just built a new SB system for gaming. CPU is clocked at 4.5Ghz / Mem1600Mhz and vidcard is clocked at 835Mhz / Mem850Mhz.
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3718714


That seems about right...


----------



## pOSTmORTEM

Hey thanks guys, I just wanted to make sure before I get another 480 for SLI config.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Made the hall of fame too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just ran again and jumped a spot. Working my way up slowly, but surely


congrats! impressive score


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Highest 3dmark11 run so far.
> 
> Made the hall of fame too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just ran again and jumped a spot. Working my way up slowly, but surely


Nice work


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Highest 3dmark11 run so far.
> 
> Made the hall of fame too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just ran again and jumped a spot. Working my way up slowly, but surely












Hate to burst your bubble ;\


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Highest 3dmark11 run so far.
> 
> Made the hall of fame too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just ran again and jumped a spot. Working my way up slowly, but surely











Very nice! I'm jelly...

m3t4lh34d, goes for you too!


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! I'm jelly...
> m3t4lh34d, goes for you too!


Jealous? How so? You own some very nice equipment yourself









Your 990x and Quad 580s are very nice as well. You do own Quad 580s right?


----------



## dph314

Anyone know why I would be getting a low physics score with a 3930k? I've seen many people running around 4.7Ghz getting 15,000+ physics scores. But with mine @ 4.6Ghz HT enabled I get ~13,000. @ 5Ghz HT enabled I get 14,300. Stock it ran 11,500. These seem to be very low. I have VRM Overcurrent Protection disabled and I've verified with Prime that the CPU is definitely not downclocking/throttling


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I get about 16,200 in Physics at 4.7GHz. I explained the problem that you're having in the Rampage IV thread.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I get about 16,200 in Physics at 4.7GHz. I explained the problem that you're having in the Rampage IV thread.


It's not throttling. Turned VRM Protection off and verified with Prime there is zero throttling...

I did see your post though, thank you for the help. It fixed the throttling but oddly enough my score is exactly the same. I don't even know if it has time to throttle in 3dMark11. In Prime it takes a few minutes, a lot longer than the Physics test. So I think the throttling might not be the problem for the low score.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Anyone know why I would be getting a low physics score with a 3930k? I've seen many people running around 4.7Ghz getting 15,000+ physics scores. But with mine @ 4.6Ghz HT enabled I get ~13,000. @ 5Ghz HT enabled I get 14,300. Stock it ran 11,500. These seem to be very low. I have VRM Overcurrent Protection disabled and I've verified with Prime that the CPU is definitely not downclocking/throttling


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I get about 16,200 in Physics at 4.7GHz. I explained the problem that you're having in the Rampage IV thread.


I get about 15,700 in physics with my 3930k @ 4.9ghz in 3dmark11 Extreme.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Do you have quad RAM, not just dual. Get quad ram if you don't. I ran dual when I 1st got my X79 set up and my Physics score was lowish untilI got quad ram.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Do you have quad RAM, not just dual. Get quad ram if you don't. I ran dual when I 1st got my X79 set up and my Physics score was lowish untilI got quad ram.


I just ordered 2X4GB of the Samsung 30nm RAM, so. But getting quad-channel would add ~2,000 points? Was yours running ~5Ghz and only getting ~14,300 or was it in better shape before quad-channel?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My Dual ram run:



4.7GHz run with quad ram:


----------



## dph314

Yeah I can only get 14,300 with my dual-channel I have now, so, something's wrong. Quad looks like it makes quite a nice difference. But relative to your dual-channel run I'm even in rough shape.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's running @ 1866MHz 9,10,9 27 1T in that dual channel run. Higher speed helps with SB-E. Just order another 2x4GB samsung ram and OC that stuff to 2133MHz!


----------



## dph314

I'll experiment with overclocking the RAM I have now and see the differences it makes, then I'll probably end up ordering another 8GBs. Thank you very much. +rep


----------



## Xotic

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3883709
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/3dmark-11-top-extreme-preset/

Took me 5 hours of overclocking, but i did it


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3883709
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/3dmark-11-top-extreme-preset/
> Took me 5 hours of overclocking, but i did it












I've yet to see a pair of 690s beat my quad 680s yet, but you still have a good score


----------



## Xotic

yeah ^^ but you have no soundcard








i wanted nice sound so i needed the room in my case







otherwise i would have got the 680s


----------



## FahrenheitGTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That's a decent score for a 6950. Maybe could OC it a lil bit more, but it's in the range for a 6950.


My car only lets me go to 840/1325, can't flash it or anything.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I've yet to see a pair of 690s beat my quad 680s yet, but you still have a good score


That's generally because they can't since the voltage is locked. Sadly changing the voltage in precision does nothing. Cheese has the highest scores for 690s which is in the 13,000s for X preset. 690s are the ultimate compromise. PCIE slots open and power draw over 5% gains. The fact that they are so close to 680s is a testament to how well nvidia is doing this generation.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xotic*
> 
> yeah ^^ but you have no soundcard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted nice sound so i needed the room in my case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otherwise i would have got the 680s


Actually, you're wrong. The reason I bought the Rampage IV Formula was because of the SupremeFX III, and tbh, it does a pretty fine job.

http://rog.asus.com/91382012/labels/rog-exclusive/what-is-supremefx-iii/


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> That's generally because they can't since the voltage is locked. Sadly changing the voltage in precision does nothing. Cheese has the highest scores for 690s which is in the 13,000s for X preset. 690s are the ultimate compromise. PCIE slots open and power draw over 5% gains. The fact that they are so close to 680s is a testament to how well nvidia is doing this generation.


Unfortunately, the 680s have no voltage adjustment either, so they're on an even playing field there. Unless you want to pay a $150 premium for the Classifieds, you're out of luck.

Which is why I just ordered 3 7970 lightnings to go along with my DCII TOP 7970, which will be watercooled, and once all are at or near 1.3ghz, they'll smoke my 680s, considering the bad scaling with Kepler past 2 card SLI.

I know some will say (you can't bet on all 4 to hit 1.3ghz), but that's where they're mistaken. I've owned 7 7970s so far, and I won't stop until I have the perfect group.

I'm as obsessive with my setups as Vega, except I'm not as talented at putting beautiful monitor setups together.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Unfortunately, the 680s have no voltage adjustment either, so they're on an even playing field there. Unless you want to pay a $150 premium for the Classifieds, you're out of luck.
> Which is why I just ordered 3 7970 lightnings to go along with my DCII TOP 7970, which will be watercooled, and once all are at or near 1.3ghz, they'll smoke my 680s, considering the bad scaling with Kepler past 2 card SLI.
> I know some will say (you can't bet on all 4 to hit 1.3ghz), but that's where they're mistaken. I've owned 7 7970s so far, and I won't stop until I have the perfect group.
> I'm as obsessive with my setups as Vega, except I'm not as talented at putting beautiful monitor setups together.


you're probably best to wait for the ghz edition of the 7970 bc of the better power delivery to guarantee the overclocks. Likely binned higher as well. Classified are actually a pretty good deal considering everything you get with them, especially a pretty much guaranteed highly binned chip. You'll probably want to go phase if you want to keep the clocks 24/7 without quickly degrading them.. Just get pcie extenders for each card. Haven't seen much from vega lately. IMO his first build was the most impressive with the quad 580s and 3 zr30ws.

The onboard sound is decent, but really not all that it's cracked up to be. Higher end soundcards are much better, but really PCIE SSDs are the big reason for an open pcie slot since they dominate raid sata ssds. Assuming of course this rig is for everyday use and not just for benching.


----------



## King Who Dat

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3887363



Pretty happy with this score.


----------



## JrFreak

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3887545


----------



## JrFreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black snow*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3858993
> after using Bios' CPU level up, now at 4Ghz, a bit improvement... but not much...


Wanted to ask about my PhysX score... 8616 seems a little low for a i7-2600 running at 4.43. What would cause that?


----------



## JrFreak

Maybe I'm only running 3.4 on my CPU. CPU-Z shows 3.4 and the 3DMark shows 4.43.

I have the turbo or whatever it is called enabled for my ASUS P8Z68.


----------



## JrFreak

Ok... Think I answered it.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3887683

Enabled HT...


----------



## JrFreak

Got a little more.... P12446

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3892162


----------



## tech99

Sig rig.













http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3895094


----------



## ipv89

not to figure out whats causing it to see such a slow clock speed!!!!


----------



## Mikecdm

My best score so far


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Everything is looking good there Mikecdm! Beastly clocks on every component!


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> Any good ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> This seems abit low to me ?? two 580's in sli only 1000 points above a single gtx 670


Looks right. I'm at 12k with 580 SLI & 5 Ghz 2600k.


----------



## martinhal

My best so far 18 K

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3900518


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Looks right. I'm at 12k with 580 SLI & 5 Ghz 2600k.


2600k @ 5050MHz and GTX580SLI on water - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2441426

14k


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 2600k @ 5050MHz and GTX580SLI on water - http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2441426
> 14k


Yeah, my top card can do almost 1Ghz but then I got another one and that card can't go past 936/940mhz









Oh my score was 13k not 12k, my bad.


----------



## labnjab

p5713 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3861070



I'm not sure if this is good or bad with my setup, lol


----------



## General123

2600k - 5ghz
670 FTW 1278/7408
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3932855 10601

Feels good to beat so many cards that are much more expensive.


----------



## tasospaok123

This is a 6870 @ 1050/1150 and a 3770K @ 4.8Ghz


And a question. This is a friend's i7 870 @ 4.0Ghz and a GTX580 @ 900/1050. Is the Physics score and FPS Ok? It seems very low to me, for an eight-thread CPU. At stock clocks/voltages it gets 15-16 FPS. Temps are not the issue.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^

Your friend should overclock his uncore(NB frequency) some more to get a better Physics score. I think it should in the 8,000 range imo. But the overall score looks fine to me.


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^
> Your friend should overclock his uncore(NB frequency) some more to get a better Physics score. I think it should in the 8,000 range imo. But the overall score looks fine to me.


OK, thanks for the answer, i will try this.


----------



## xNAPx

i5 3570k 4,8ghz
msi r7970 lightning 1250/1600

10415pts


----------



## FtW 420

2 x 680 Lightning, second card isn't as good as the first, but not terrible. P20645 http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3925886


----------



## Hacksword

Heres mine


----------



## ViTosS

Does my score look right for i7 [email protected] and 2x GTX 670 FTW at stock clocks?


----------



## alancsalt

Not much of a change, but 14329 for sli gtx580/i72600K...

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3958817


----------



## SonnyM5

Could probably push the overclocks a bit further with some tweaking, but I haven't finished setting up my water loop yet so I've been putting it off.
P18884 Score



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3958400

These are my 24/7 conservative clocks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not much of a change, but 14329 for sli gtx580/i72600K...
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3958817
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's a nice score alancsalt


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Does my score look right for i7 [email protected] and 2x GTX 670 FTW at stock clocks?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey bud welcome to OCN







but this score is not a stock clock for FTW. if is you do have a nice pair of FTW.

My score's


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword*
> 
> Heres mine


hey man fix this face and put a smile on like this







your 560'sTI did step up good


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> hey bud welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this score is not a stock clock for FTW. if is you do have a nice pair of FTW.
> My score's


Thanks, but yes it is stock, the GPU 1 boosts to 1215Mhz and the GPU 2 boosts to 1150Mhz, both in stock clocks. Btw I can't even put more than 75Mhz on core or it will crash in 3DMark 11, Heaven I can't even put 50Mhz I think...So they are bad overclockers


----------



## ViTosS

+50/+100 in each GPU, result:


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Thanks, but yes it is stock, the GPU 1 boosts to 1215Mhz and the GPU 2 boosts to 1150Mhz, both in stock clocks. Btw I can't even put more than 75Mhz on core or it will crash in 3DMark 11, Heaven I can't even put 50Mhz I think...So they are bad overclockers


you have the same boost as me First card boost to 1215MHz *OC tto 1350MHz* and Second card 1137MHz *OC to 1242MHz*. Now i was wondering if this is the problem Boost Clock's can you fill thjis out
i like to know more about your hardware.

Rig Builder
and follow the second link below till OCN fix this and make more visible
[Create a new rig] info won't show after you create.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you have the same boost as me First card boost to 1215MHz *OC tto 1350MHz* and Second card 1137MHz *OC to 1242MHz*. Now i was wondering if this is the problem Boost Clock's can you fill thjis out
> i like to know more about your hardware.
> Rig Builder
> and follow the second link below till OCN fix this and make more visible
> [Create a new rig] info won't show after you create.


Damn, I don't know why I'm getting this clock speeds now, before I couldn't even do this (+70Mhz/+230Mhz) in one unique GTX 670 and now with SLI I can put these clocks in both









Maybe the change I did to the PSU? I had a TX650W and now AX850


----------



## dph314

New personal best with the added voltage of Afterburner 2.2.3. Now if I could just get the computer to post at 5.1Ghz without dropping RAM speed from 2133mhz to 1866


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Damn, I don't know why I'm getting this clock speeds now, before I couldn't even do this (+70Mhz/+230Mhz) in one unique GTX 670 and now with SLI I can put these clocks in both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the change I did to the PSU? I had a TX650W and now AX850


allright now it time the proof of you cards. Now ran one more time the EVGA Precision X and Click on Performance Log option and Double Click in the Performance Graphic and open it ( if was not open all the way ) like this 
and Bench again take a screen shot and post it with everything open i do like to see the card performance.









One with STOCK and another OC


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.1GHZ GTX680 @1470MHz +500 memory:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3972025

I'm going to keep pushing for more!


----------



## geazy

P10167


----------



## martinhal

My best so far.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3983688


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> allright now it time the proof of you cards. Now ran one more time the EVGA Precision X and Click on Performance Log option and Double Click in the Performance Graphic and open it ( if was not open all the way ) like this
> and Bench again take a screen shot and post it with everything open i do like to see the card performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One with STOCK and another OC


Ok I'm gonna do that this weekend


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Ok I'm gonna do that this weekend


great


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Does this score seem a little low?
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3981834


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Does this score seem a little low?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3981834


no


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Does this score seem a little low?
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3981834


your score is good.

try to break this score here







I'm sure you can
4.5MHZ-1-VGA-P10200-PT.145-GO.134-MO.600

and this you alredy did this is my top score on 3DMark on my second card
4.5MHZ-2-VGA-P9688-PT.145-GO.105-MO.600


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.1GHz gtx680 @1492MHz:



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3992402


----------



## NateST

Don't have any CFX results up yet as I'm still waiting on my PSU, on my Sapphire before my 2500k blew up ;/

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3671801

P10482 3DMarks
Graphics Score
10750
Physics Score
9828
Combined Score
9647

Graphics Card
AMD Radeon HD 7970
Vendor
PC Partner Limited
# of cards
1
SLI / CrossFire
Off
Memory
1024 MB
Core clock
1250 MHz
Memory clock
1850 MHz

Processor
Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
Processor clock
5200 MHz
Physical / logical processors
1 / 4
# of cores
4


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3960x @5.1GHz gtx680 @1492MHz:
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3992402


this i a damn nice score







go 15k now on the 680


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> this i a damn nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go 15k now on the 680


Thanks man, this gtx680 is a beast.









I'll try for 1.5GHz as soon as I can.

Edit:

Here is the 1.5GHz you requested skyn3t.







I hope you meant 1.5GHz? LoL



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3992716


----------



## FtW 420

Rather than reply to each thread, you can consider this my response to all your latest posts here in the bench section.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks man, this gtx680 is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try for 1.5GHz as soon as I can.
> Edit:
> Here is the 1.5GHz you requested skyn3t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you meant 1.5GHz? LoL
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3992716


w00t... hey man i have no words to describe this beastly card you have +rep


----------



## nismofreak

BOOM!








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3994092


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3994092


Holy crap! What clocks is that running at??


----------



## spinejam

Asus gtx670 DCII Top:











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> BOOM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3994092


Fake. Calling BS.


----------



## Seanay00

yea im with ya there. I just picked up on that too.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Fake. Calling BS.


Nope not fake....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> yea im with ya there. I just picked up on that too.


Yep... Just a wonderful glitch with 3DMark.









For the record, I had just installed Ripjaw X 2133 mem and was in the process of stabilizing my timings when I got this lovely glitch.


----------



## Benchmarksli

SLI EVGA 680 FTW 4GB @ 1293/3506



http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3998071


----------



## Shogon

2500k @ 4.7 with a EVGA 690 135% / +155 / +345

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3999030

Broke 21k on GPU score, going to see how much further I can push it now that I'm under water.


----------



## USFORCES

980x @ 4567MHz & SLI EVGA 680 FTW 4GB @ 1265/3300
I'll try again when my third card comes and the temps outside drops to zero


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Nope not fake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... Just a wonderful glitch with 3DMark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, I had just installed Ripjaw X 2133 mem and was in the process of stabilizing my timings when I got this lovely glitch.


Well obviously it was a glitch you know what I meant lol.


----------



## jcho285

Finally broke 17k with voltage tweak








2600k @ 5.0, 680 SC Sli


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4007454


----------



## nismofreak

Finally! What my rig lacks in Physics, it makes up (a tad) in graphics.
Here is my old benchmark: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3693268

And here's my new one. I wanted to break 10200. I should probably OC my CPU to 5.0.








http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4013715?key=nu3Ov7Hw62BL8BgKDBDI0g


----------



## labnjab

Just overclocked our gpu and greatly improved our score.

Heres our old score at stock clock



and heres our current score

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4014766


----------



## Korruptive

I got a new 6950 yesterday, ran the test and only got *P4842*

Seems a little low, guess it's my CPU?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korruptive*
> 
> I got a new 6950 yesterday, ran the test and only got *P4842*
> Seems a little low, guess it's my CPU?


Yes, your CPU will impact your physx score. Pay more attention to your GPU score than the total. Especially with that CPU. You should be fine with that CPU for most games anyway. If you were going crossfire, I'd say to upgrade, but as you are now, that 6950 is a nice match for the Q6600 @ 3.6 ghz. I have a Q6600 with a 5870 (pretty near performance wise to your 6950), and it worked just fine.


----------



## Blaze0303

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4014656 Scored over 10k on the graphics. I love my card.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4014656 Scored over 10k on the graphics. I love my card.


Nice score. I'm putting some waterblocks on my 7970s tonight. Backordered some of the new EK 7970 LTG blocks that just came out yesterday. It's my first foray into watercooling


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Nice score. I'm putting some waterblocks on my 7970s tonight. Backordered some of the new EK 7970 LTG blocks that just came out yesterday. It's my first foray into watercooling


Sounds pretty awesome, do you have a build log?


----------



## Benchmarksli

EVGA GTX 680 FTW+4GB SLI @1342MHZ









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4022137


----------



## General123

Thought I would update my score
GTX 670 FTW @ 1300/1860
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3956823


----------



## SadistBlinx

Here is just my little Laptop going at its best. I don't know if this is a high score or not, I'm at stock speeds with the GPU so maybe i could get higher.

P6214
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4019261


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx*
> 
> Here is just my little Laptop going at its best. I don't know if this is a high score or not, I'm at stock speeds with the GPU so maybe i could get higher.
> P6214
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4019261


Thats a great score for a laptop, a very expensive laptop








But I would for sure get to overclocking on it, Clevos in general have outstanding cooling


----------



## SadistBlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats a great score for a laptop, a very expensive laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I would for sure get to overclocking on it, Clevos in general have outstanding cooling


So far the cooling on it has been fantastic, My old Vostro 1500 idles on 80c load is 101c i think it shuts down at 102c. (the fans etc are clean I'm constantly cleaning them, just a bad design flaw from nvidia and dell themself.)

After a few hours of games on the Clevo the top temps for CPU was around 83c GPU 81c. idle CPU 36-46 something around that and GPU 33-38c so I'm really happy with it.
Plus i can play Metro on high settings haha i would have never thought that possible with a laptop.


----------



## Romin

OC'ed GTX 690
2600k @ stock
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4031155

I hate my card !


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> OC'ed GTX 690
> 2600k @ stock
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4031155
> I hate my card !


Why?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> OC'ed GTX 690
> 2600k @ stock
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4031155
> I hate my card !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Why?


QFT....that's a great score, right where it should be.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> I hate my card !


+1 on the confusion, could you elaborate?


----------



## mironccr345

I know right, that's an awesome score. OC your CPU and you'll get a better Physics Score. Id try to reach P-16000.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

My personal best so far

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4029409


----------



## General123

My new best with my 670 modded









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> My new best with my 670 modded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692


Wow! Awesome score...how are you reaching a power target of 145%?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Wow! Awesome score...how are you reaching a power target of 145%?


Thats the 670 FTW's max power target.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats the 670 FTW's max power target.


Ooooh, even more awesome







My vanilla only does 122%


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Ooooh, even more awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My vanilla only does 122%


Yeah the FTW has the same TDP as a 680(680 board and components.)


----------



## demonlok123

2Xhd6990 goodness and a [email protected]


----------



## TheScarecrow02

Wasn't oc but it still performed pretty well, p 6331

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4037053


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> QFT....that's a great score, right where it should be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> +1 on the confusion, could you elaborate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I know right, that's an awesome score. OC your CPU and you'll get a better Physics Score. Id try to reach P-16000.


Because 2x 670s could do more than this for $200 less !


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Because 2x 670s could do more than this for $200 less !


Well....kinda have to agree with you on that. But you said you haven't OCed the CPU, push that and you'll get higher than what I can pull.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Because 2x 670s could do more than this for $200 less !


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Well....kinda have to agree with you on that. But you said you haven't OCed the CPU, push that and you'll get higher than what I can pull.


I can push my physics score to 12k ish, but the important part is the graphic score. IDK maybe if I had a CPU and MOBO capable of running PCI-E 3.0 could be better.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


Not sure what was the laugh about?! Am I wrong?!


----------



## alancsalt

Not wrong. A lot of us were puzzled how you could hate yr card with that score - yr response was like a punch line - no offense intended, I just got a laugh out of it.

(Of course, if a joke has to be explained, it's not really all that funny)


----------



## KyadCK

P5748 with just a Ph II and a 6970.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4039392


----------



## FtW 420

p13568 with a 680 lightning & 3930k

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4039393


----------



## jason387

I know my overall score is very low and that is mainly cause of my Athlon II x2 250. However,with my 6770 overclocked to 960/1250 at 1.22v my graphics card score is 2856. Is that close to the stock clocks of the Radeon 6850? or is it equal to the stock clocks of the Radeon 6790?








Does anyone have an idea about this?


----------



## dph314

Quad-channel RAM added over 1000pts to my physics score. Now I'm finally on par with other 3930k's @ 5Ghz









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4041548


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> great


Sorry the late, as you requested, but this time 1266Mhz and 1235Mhz on core and +250Mhz memory on both:


----------



## jason387

Anybody?


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mygaffer*
> 
> And three years later we'll come into this thread and go, "lol, look how low their scores are!"


lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> *img snip*
> I know my overall score is very low and that is mainly cause of my Athlon II x2 250. However,with my 6770 overclocked to 960/1250 at 1.22v my graphics card score is 2856. Is that close to the stock clocks of the Radeon 6850? or is it equal to the stock clocks of the Radeon 6790?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an idea about this?


Just from checking around:

Stock 6770 - 3DMark GPU Score: 2560

Diamond Radeon 6770 OC; Overall 2842 GPU 2675

Sapphire 6770 - Overall 2650

HD6850 - 3590

XFX Radeon HD 6850; Overall 3098 GPU 2965

HD 6790 - overall 3030

Seems ok if that's a representative sample...


----------



## krappo

X1916 ?????

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4045596


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just from checking around:
> Stock 6770 - 3DMark GPU Score: 2560
> Diamond Radeon 6770 OC; Overall 2842 GPU 2675
> Sapphire 6770 - Overall 2650
> HD6850 - 3590
> XFX Radeon HD 6850; Overall 3098 GPU 2965
> HD 6790 - overall 3030
> Seems ok if that's a representative sample...


Thank you so much. After seeing this i guess that my overclocked 6770 places me between the 6790 and 6850:thumb:


----------



## krappo

*P5879*

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4053021


----------



## Ali Man

Here's mine with a 3570k:


----------



## jonivtec

Do you think my score are fine???


----------



## Romin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Here's mine with a 3570k:


Lucid Virtu is prohibited !


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Here's mine with a 3570k:


How the hell did you pull that off?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Lucid Virtu is prohibited !


Oh







lol should of guessed that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonivtec*
> 
> 
> Do you think my score are fine???


Yes your score is fine








I never knew a bulldozer got such a low physic score that's crazy..


----------



## jonivtec

lol...i think physc is not their bag...they scale nicely with sli thoé.


----------



## Chewy

Gigabyte 670
2500K

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4066982


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> OC'ed GTX 690
> 2600k @ stock
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/4031155
> I hate my card !


Whats the clock on the cards ? Is the 690 a dual chip card ? I see that you have two cards so that means 4 gpu chips . I would say the score should be more based on my 2X 7970

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3976736

Edit... You are running two cards .... the report is on one card with 2 gpus







So the score is ok.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone seen any 670 4-way SLI scores? Was trying to compare with my new rig. Thanks.


----------



## FtW 420

Very few but a few here http://hwbot.org/hardware/videocard/geforce_gtx_670/ , just have to click the 4x sli tab


----------



## Swolern

Thanks for the link FTW. I guess i cant rep you, so









Looks like my scores are pretty good. I havent been able to work on my OC much yet, plus I'm running on all air right now(except H100).
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4083670


----------



## Romin

Got This ! Looks like the 304.48 driver improved the graphic score!
GTX 690 @ 1198&1202/1752
2600K @ 5200
Rams running @ 933 9-9-9-24 1T
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4083979


----------



## arkadur

i still need to get 4GHZ stable from the CPU's. with multiple card it's harder then single card.
very soon the system will run on water... waiting for the case.

E5620 @3.5 GHZ, 3WAY GTX580 @ stock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4070053


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

i5-3570k @4.5
EVGA GTX 670 FTW

P10252

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4081194


----------



## HiLuckyB

i7-3770K @4.7
X2 EVGA GTX 670 SC 4GB SLI

P16471

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4076910

Still have more in the cards


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BIoHAZaRDxTMx*
> 
> i5-3570k @4.5
> EVGA GTX 670 FTW
> P10252
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4081194


What are your clocks at ? I beat you by 7 points lol


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> What are your clocks at ? I beat you by 7 points lol


1333/3634 +130/+530


----------



## venomblade

Hm is it just me or are my scores a bit low in comparison to others with same hardware?

I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
GTX 670 FTW (stock)




edit: Hm I wonder if setting "Prefer maximum performance" for the 3DMark11 profile in NVCP would help me out, gonna try and re run tests.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Hm is it just me or are my scores a bit low in comparison to others with same hardware?
> I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
> GTX 670 FTW (stock)
> edit: Hm I wonder if setting "Prefer maximum performance" for the 3DMark11 profile in NVCP would help me out, gonna try and re run tests.


Try overclocking your 670 to see if you can match them.


----------



## spinejam

my best to date:


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Try overclocking your 670 to see if you can match them.


Didn't think it'd make such a difference in scores, man..guess I gotta hop on that then.


----------



## rdr09

my core and memory are capped at 1100 and 1575 respectively at the moment.









P8200

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4094224

@ 4.4 and still working on it . . .

P8700

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4135212


----------



## Asrial

Stock 3770K, stock Sapphire HD 7950 (950 mhz version), stock 16gb PC3-1600

P8009

Does that score sound about right?


----------



## NateST

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4015758

16703, I have a higher run somewhere just can't find it at the moment.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Hm is it just me or are my scores a bit low in comparison to others with same hardware?
> I5 3570k @ 4.4ghz
> GTX 670 FTW (stock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Hm I wonder if setting "Prefer maximum performance" for the 3DMark11 profile in NVCP would help me out, gonna try and re run tests.


seems a bit low, cause I had no idea my 560's could score higher than a 670. this is my 3570k at 4.7 :

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3773569


----------



## KingT

Is it OK to disable tessellation in Catalyst for 3DMark 11?

Here's my 3DMark 11 (tessellation OFF), HD7950 @ 1000/1375MHz, 2500K @ 4.5GHz:

*P9447 score link*










CHEERS..


----------



## General123

Sure its fine, you just make it 3Dmark10 Lol...(But really you should have at least 1 run with it on.)


----------



## Rmerwede

Hey All!

Not sure if it's still a good run nowadays, but my first 10K run!


----------



## Cheaptrick

Is this score (*P9538*). Everything's not overclocked.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4054098


----------



## ambientblue

Just hit 11k gpu score! with my new rig

GTX 680 1236/6450 1.0v
3770k @ 4.2Ghz 1.11v

*P10700*


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Hey All!
> Not sure if it's still a good run nowadays, but my first 10K run!


Good run but you can push a little further! I managed to squeeze out a little more from my 7950 and got a 10224 on the graphics score!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4118873
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrial*
> 
> Stock 3770K, stock Sapphire HD 7950 (950 mhz version), stock 16gb PC3-1600
> P8009
> Does that score sound about right?


If you're running stock clocks on the 7950, then yes.


----------



## ambientblue

hit 11k on cpu and gpu score now @ 4.3Ghz 1.15v

GPU is @ 1261/6500Mhz 1.175v

*P10764*


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

I saw this score on 3dmark's website
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3912206
same specs as me and the score seems ridiculously high
is this because of this lucid virtue ive been hearing about
what exactly does it do and is there a downside?


----------



## FtW 420

That is sli 670s, not single card. Futuremark systeminfo gets it wrong sometimes, even lucid can't boost a score that much.
Lucid basically drops frames & makes the system think they are being rendered, resulting in inflated framerate. Better explanation here by Borandi http://www.anandtech.com/show/5728/intel-z77-panther-point-chipset-and-motherboard-preview-asrock-asus-gigabyte-msi-ecs-and-biostar/2


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> I saw this score on 3dmark's website
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3912206
> same specs as me and the score seems ridiculously high
> is this because of this lucid virtue ive been hearing about
> what exactly does it do and is there a downside?


Graphics Test 4 - 179839.48 FPS

It's just a glitch


----------



## FtW 420

Good catch, I just looked at the score & made an assumption. Have to remember to look a bit closer next time...


----------



## Conners

Is this a good score? Xfire 6950 @ 920/1250 & 6970 @ 950/1375

3dMark11.JPG 32k .JPG file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conners*
> 
> Is this a good score? Xfire 6950 @ 920/1250 & 6970 @ 950/1375
> 
> 3dMark11.JPG 32k .JPG file


How does my 670 beat those


----------



## Blaze0303

It could be right, I had a 6950 and it was only in the mid 5k's if I remember right.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Because 2x 670s could do more than this for $200 less !


You use 1 lane though









and only need 1 block if you WC. That's why I went 690 over 670x2, I could have got a pair of used 670's for less than the 690 but I certainly couldn't get retail priced 670's and 680's for less than the used 690 I bought. Then I factored full cover blocks.. $130x2 for 670's + more fittings and stuff.. or just $150 for the 690 block.


----------



## jonivtec

I will change my ram for faster ...gonna put benchmark after.


----------



## Bloodbath

Heres my latest score with the new tri SLI setup,I can get better my 680s are only mildy overclocked I reckon I can break 20000








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4101424

don't know why it shows my GPUs running at 700mhz they are actually boosting to around 1150.


----------



## JumpinJackFlak

last time i tried I couldnt break 11k. ended up re-arranging my rad fans and pushed alot more air to the card.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4131150

p11297 and without pushing my CPU. Might keep trying to push and break 12k. Last set of drivers probably helped too


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Originally i got P4991 with a HD6950 Stock, but i have upgraded to a GTX580 so decided to redo bench.

FX8120 @ stock 3.1Ghz Turbo off C1/C6 ON ( im saving my electric bill lol ) GTX580 @ Stock 782Mhz - Asus Direct CU-II



Good result ? I have no idea if this is normal for this gpu but it's the first time ive run this benchmark and all has been fluid an smooth !

Added link >>

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4134823


----------



## Cheaptrick

I'm trying to learn how to overclock my video card & happened to see an EVGA video on EVGA GTX 680 overclocking. Anyway, I tried the setting in the video & got a slight increase in my 3DMark 11 Benchmark result (*P10563*).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4140586


----------



## jonivtec

push your fx further...compare it to my score if you want....im oc at 4500 and the difference in gaming performance is huge.


----------



## Hanoverfist

just ran it


----------



## FtW 420

Slowly getting closer to my goal http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4158816


----------



## Schmuckley

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Slowly getting closer to my goal http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4158816





Oooo Look @ dem clocks there!







w00h00!








Somebody's having some fun!















(He had to take that umm ..thing off his cpu to do that)


----------



## .theMetal

wow ftw. that physics score is insane.


----------



## nismofreak

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Slowly getting closer to my goal http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4158816













How many volts are you pumping through that 680? That's a massive core clock and GPU score there.


----------



## XeroAngel

AMD Radeon HD 7950 @ 1150/1500 I5-3570k @ stock

P8718 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4161231


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many volts are you pumping through that 680? That's a massive core clock and GPU score there.


1.575V at -40°.


----------



## Hanoverfist

680 DCU ll OC flashed to Top..maxed on air..attempts to go any higher results in driver crash. 47 multi for 3770k

I believe volt mod and water are in order..


----------



## jagz

Link

Still can't beat Romin's score. I don't know how he OC'd the 690 so high..


----------



## Awsan

i7 2860qm 12gb 1600mhz AMD 6990m P3966

i7 2860qm 12gb 1600mhz AMD 6990m Crossfire P7075
after seeing this i am veryyyyyy happy with my score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Rerun of 3D Mark on new 6950


and here is a run for the intel i7 3720qm 8gb AMD 7970m Crossfire P12117
faster than most i7 3770k and GTX680 over here so i guess its an epic power for a mobile laptop


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> i7 2860qm 12gb 1600mhz AMD 6990m P3966
> i7 2860qm 12gb 1600mhz AMD 6990m Crossfire P7075
> after seeing this i am veryyyyyy happy with my score
> and here is a run for the intel i7 3720qm 8gb AMD 7970m Crossfire P12117
> faster than most i7 3770k and GTX680 over here so i guess its an epic power for a mobile laptop


I hope it beats it, a 7970m is around a 7850-7870. But a 680m is about 20% faster then a 7850.


----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Slowly getting closer to my goal http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4158816






I bow down to this.


----------



## ViperJPB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Slowly getting closer to my goal http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4158816


Wow! Insane score for just one 680! I'm still in process of building my new Motion Graphics and Color Correction Workstation so I don't have final numbers and I will post some soon with pics...but I got 3 GTX 680s (currently 2 in SLI and one PhysX) and am scoring in the 16,000s. But one card at 13!! Nuts. Kudos.


----------



## Acefire

LOL wow look at that 680 then look at voltages.!> Is that ln2? 1.64v to the 3930k

Here's mine at everyday speeds.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4168925


----------



## KyadCK

Upgrade! P8365
Ph II x4 @ 4275, 2x 6970 @ 880/1350


----------



## un-nefer

This is the best I can manage with the modded bios from Tekfreak (thx again) before temps go too high and 3DMark11 crashes during the third test:

GPU Boost Clock: 1230Mhz
Memory Clock: 1700Mhz
Power Limit: 135%
Core Voltage: 1.212v

3DMark11 Score: P11202
Graphics Score: 11409
Physics Score: 12085
Combined Score: 8999


----------



## Jayjr1105

Any 660Ti's come through here yet? I'm curious as to how badly it will spank my 7870.


----------



## mironccr345

I was curious too, so I looked up some results.

Check this out.

The scores are pretty good. I don't know how it compares to the 7870 though.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> I was curious too, so I looked up some results.
> Check this out.
> The scores are pretty good. I don't know how it compares to the 7870 though.


After sifting through hundreds of results I finally found one with a 2500K but its hard to tell if the user has the card overclocked, every result shows the card at 705MHz which is incorrect. Anyhow, this card blows the 7870 out of the water regardless (at least in this bench). Not sure how the 192-bit bus doesn't hold it back more compared to a 256-bit bus on the 7870. At lest this should drive 78XX prices down some.


----------



## mohit9206

heres the results for my RIG








3DMark Score P352
Graphics Score 312
Physics Score1086
Combined Score 340
Graphics Test 11.36 FPS
Graphics Test 21.33 FPS
Graphics Test 31.92 FPS
Graphics Test 41.07 FPS
Physics Test 3.45 FPS
Combined Test 1.59 FPS









can anyone beat this, guys !!!!!!!!


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> After sifting through hundreds of results I finally found one with a 2500K but its hard to tell if the user has the card overclocked, every result shows the card at 705MHz which is incorrect. Anyhow, this card blows the 7870 out of the water regardless (at least in this bench). Not sure how the 192-bit bus doesn't hold it back more compared to a 256-bit bus on the 7870. At lest this should drive 78XX prices down some.


That's a pretty nice score! I've noticed the wrong clock speeds on the 660 as well. Very curious to see what the cards are clocked at? Maybe EVGA will come out with a 256 bit-bus version in a few months like they did with the 460's.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a pretty nice score! I've noticed the wrong clock speeds on the 660 as well. Very curious to see what the cards are clocked at? Maybe EVGA will come out with a 256 bit-bus version in a few months like they did with the 460's.


The same thing happens on my 670, and I am pretty sure other 600's.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> This is the best I can manage with the modded bios from Tekfreak (thx again) before temps go too high and 3DMark11 crashes during the third test:
> GPU Boost Clock: 1230Mhz
> Memory Clock: 1700Mhz
> Power Limit: 135%
> Core Voltage: 1.212v
> 3DMark11 Score: P11202
> Graphics Score: 11409
> Physics Score: 12085
> Combined Score: 8999


I connected my second card up and did a run in SLI. I had to drop the gpu boost clock down a touch as temps were getting a bit high. If only I could improve on my physics score so I could get closer to a P score of 20K









GPU Boost Clock: 1215Mhz
Memory Clock: 1750Mhz
Power Limit: 135%
Core Voltage: 1.212v
3DMark11 Score: P17675
Graphics Score: 21968
Physics Score: 11841
Combined Score: 10237

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193272


----------



## KyadCK

Another upgrade, this time the 6970's were OC'd to 940/1450. Came out with a P8739 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193465


EDIT: I kinda want to see a i7-920 with 2 580s for comparison, but it isn't easy to search 3DMark's site.


----------



## ViperJPB

Hi Everyone. New to the board, and currently building my new Motion Graphics & Color Grading Rig. She's not done yet but I couldn't wait to post my latest scores with the new setup.

3 GTX 680 4GB cards. 2 in SLI & one for PhysX.







That is when I'm not working....otherwise they are stand alone GPU processors.


----------



## johnvosh




----------



## ShotgunBFFL

is this good?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4211697


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> is this good?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4211697


Yes thats about right(The gtx 670m desktop equivalent is about a 560 to give you a idea..)


----------



## Farih

7850's CF @ 1235/1430mhz



Not bad for a few cards that together cost the same as a GTX670 here.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yes thats about right(The gtx 670m desktop equivalent is about a 560 to give you a idea..)


Well I have a friend with a desktop 460 and hes beating me, granted its overclocked but I'm just not sure that this score is what it should be.
Seems like they don't have much driver support for the mobile chips, it's kinda disappointing.

Using 304.79 notebook drivers on Bios 70.24.44.00.07
If anyone knows if I'm using the wrong drivers let me know


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Well I have a friend with a desktop 460 and hes beating me, granted its overclocked but I'm just not sure that this score is what it should be.
> Seems like they don't have much driver support for the mobile chips, it's kinda disappointing.


The score does look pretty good for that hardware, laptops really aren't meant to compare to desktop. Your friend may get a better score, but takes you 30 seconds to pack up your rig & take it outside where you can watch bikinis walk by while on the PC & make him jelly.


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The score does look pretty good for that hardware, laptops really aren't meant to compare to desktop. Your friend may get a better score, but takes you 30 seconds to pack up your rig & take it outside where you can watch bikinis walk by while on the PC & make him jelly.


Yea very true xD
And I got it for 1100 shipped so it was a pretty good deal
Gotta keep reminding myself that I really got it for college not for hardcore gaming


----------



## slapstick01

I think think going from the amd 8120 to the 3570k was a great idea. Stable at 4.7


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> is this good?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4211697


it says over here NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M that you should get around 3k in stock so you have a pretty good score over there







getting near to the 6990m performance as i get 4k and 7k crossfired


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> it says over here NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670M that you should get around 3k in stock so you have a pretty good score over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting near to the 6990m performance as i get 4k and 7k crossfired


That laptop is a beast how much was it?


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Slowly getting closer to my goal http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4158816


Holy CPU volts, I'm pretty sure I'd say the same for GPU.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> That laptop is a beast how much was it?


2500$ but i was happy getting the 18 inch


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> 2500$ but i was happy getting the 18 inch


lol ok nvm


----------



## Hanoverfist

Squeezing a couple more points


----------



## Bloodbath

I'm still tweaking these 680s I think I've got a weak one but all things considered its a pretty decent score but I think with a higher CPU OC I can break 20000 P score


----------



## johnvosh

It's amazing how much laptop graphics suck compared to desktop. Guess I'll have to add a second card to mine! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4225099


----------



## jay2nice000




----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> It's amazing how much laptop graphics suck compared to desktop. Guess I'll have to add a second card to mine! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4225099


Do you know that you can get 4k easily with just 800/1000 and 7200 with 800/1000 in crossfire


----------



## Awsan

repost


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Squeezing a couple more points


how in the world did you get 2k more in points than me when im pushing more mem than you and ur pushing you core only 70+ higher than me? plus my cpu speed is faster than yours


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> how in the world did you get 2k more in points than me when im pushing more mem than you and ur pushing you core only 70+ higher than me? plus my cpu speed is faster than yours


I dont know dude... I just put a full block yesterday and ran some tests this morning to see how much i gained vs Air.. The high this morning was



Your running a 7950 vs my 680 so theres your difference







And ivy bridge against your Sandy


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> I dont know dude... I just put a full block yesterday and ran some tests this morning to see how much i gained vs Air.. The high this morning was
> 
> Your running a 7950 vs my 680 so theres your difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ivy bridge against your Sandy


Plus its "only" a 2500k. I think he is confused a bit. The cards can not be compared like "oh yours is 70mhz higher!" When they are very different cards. As for the 2k points, amd does not usually perform great in 3dmark 11. I am only 500 points off from his 680, with my 670.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Plus its "only" a 2500k. I think he is confused a bit. The cards can not be compared like "oh yours is 70mhz higher!" When they are very different cards. As for the 2k points, amd does not usually perform great in 3dmark 11. I am only 500 points off from his 680, with my 670.


Yep ..Apples to Oranges.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Yep ..Apples to Oranges.


i know its 2 very different cards but i didnt think that there would be that big of a difference. but my SB walks your IB unless your pushing more than 5ghz

can you do me a favor though? can you show me your 3d score at stock speeds?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> i know its 2 very different cards but i didnt think that there would be that big of a difference. but my SB walks your IB unless your pushing more than 5ghz
> can you do me a favor though? can you show me your 3d score at stock speeds?


In games? Yes. In the physics score of 3dmark 11? No. 8 threads will beat 4 threads easily when we are talking about ivy and sandy. My 2600k stock gets around the same score around the same as a [email protected] 5ghz, thats just how it is.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> can you do me a favor though? can you show me your 3d score at stock speeds?


This is stock everything.. cpu ,ram,gpu locked the multi on cpu at 35 so no scale up to 39. hyperthreading on



except for power target and volts on gpu


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> This is stock everything.. cpu ,ram,gpu locked the multi on cpu at 35 so no scale up to 39. hyperthreading on
> 
> except for power target and volts on gpu


thats it im switching to nvidia when the next gen comes out or i can score a deal on a trade. thanks for the info +rep


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> thanks for the info


NP


----------



## NightmareGSX

Score
P14737 3DMarks with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(2x) and Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Processor
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4228018


----------



## spinejam

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f5/f5bc5e02_3DMark11Asusgtx6701325KBoost600memorystockbios.jpeg


----------



## Blaze0303

P9876 and a 10224 graphics score. Pretty impressive for a single 7950







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4261921


----------



## mcg75

P9624 and 10511 graphics score for a single 670 FTW on center mode.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4270292

On stretched mode p10017 and 11175 for graphics.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4275514


----------



## J!NX

Here you go.


















3Dmark 11 Score - P15766

SCORE
P15766 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
19348
PHYSICS SCORE
10701
COMBINED SCORE
9393


----------



## General123

Finally broke 11k on the over all score!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4277324


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Finally broke 11k on the over all score!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4277324


Nice score General!









What nvidia driver are you using?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Nice score General!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What nvidia driver are you using?


Thanks and the new betas, I gained 2-5mhz from them and quite a bit of more score. My card also gets hotter faster,


----------



## Bloodbath

Finally broke P20000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4276952


----------



## Xerosnake90

Holy hell guys, came in here feeling good about myself and I have people breaking 20000 scores and what not. Haha.

Before OC



After OC



Sapphire HD 7878 OC edition overclocked some more....

CPU FX 8120 OC to 4.1ghz


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Holy hell guys, came in here feeling good about myself and I have people breaking 20000 scores and what not. Haha.


LoL... It's painful to see some of these sli / tri setups...and their great scores..


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Finally broke P20000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4276952


Nice, I have almost the same system 980x, asus re3 and tri 680 you should be able to get over 21k, I'm working on 22k but waiting until winter comes










P21604
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4210755


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xerosnake90*
> 
> Holy hell guys, came in here feeling good about myself and I have people breaking 20000 scores and what not. Haha.
> Before OC
> Sapphire HD 7878 OC edition overclocked some more....
> CPU FX 8120 OC to 4.1ghz


Who cares about their SLI setups when you've got a ultra rare 7878 OC edition!


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Nice, I have almost the same system 980x, asus re3 and tri 680 you should be able to get over 21k, I'm working on 22k but waiting until winter comes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P21604
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4210755


If he overlocks his ram (bumps the speed up and drops the latency as much as possible to boost his memory read/write speeds) it'll bump his physics score up a good amount and he should be able to do better in 3DMark11


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> If he overlocks his ram (bumps the speed up and drops the latency as much as possible to boost his memory read/write speeds) it'll bump his physics score up a good amount and he should be able to do better in 3DMark11


3dmark11 really benefits from high uncore speed aswell on x58.


----------



## Xerosnake90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> Who cares about their SLI setups when you've got a ultra rare 7878 OC edition!


Ahahaha, didn't even catch that. Hell yea







Can't tell you where I got that model from, could get me in trouble!


----------



## yoyo711

Just got MSI 7950 TFIII 1150 Mhz 1575Mhz memory clock/ voltage is 1.237 58c Ide and 3dmark11 Run 92c max at 100% fan on today was hotday but still tooo hot for me tho.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4311060 Score is P9440 1150 1575


----------



## spinejam

MSI 7950 TFIII:


----------



## Ghost12

Humble old bulldozer doing its best.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4259568


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

eVGA GTX 690 aircooled:



I can't wait to get this baby watercooled!


----------



## CHARL1E X

my score: [email protected], gtx 670 FTW, 16Gb corsair vengeance= P9403. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4319362


----------



## jay2nice000

2500k oc to 5.1ghz
sappy 1st gen 7950 - 1185-1780


----------



## pioneerisloud




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice clocking 7970 pioneer!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice clocking 7970 pioneer!


Thanks. That's actually stable believe it or not (CPU and GPU). Now if only I could keep them cool enough under load without ear splitting fans....







I really need to change my CPU too, lol. This poor i5 has never been a good clocker.


----------



## yoyo711

Just past 10000 p10027 on HD 7950 1215 MHZ 1750 MHZ 80c max I Think This video card max score and stable.........

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4341780

good night guys~~~~


----------



## K62-RIG

Well done mate.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Just past 10000 p10027 on HD 7950 1215 MHZ 1750 MHZ 80c max I Think This video card max score and stable.........
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4341780
> good night guys~~~~


Nice score yoyo!


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Just past 10000 p10027 on HD 7950 1215 MHZ 1750 MHZ 80c max I Think This video card max score and stable.........
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4341780
> good night guys~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score yoyo!
Click to expand...

Thanks









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paopaovocal

with I5 2500K @ 5300mhz
gtx 580 @ 912 mhz

Sorry,it's my old score before my CPU error last mount.Now i'm waiting for a new CPU
but I still not decide to buy I5 3570K or I5 2500k because the heat of 3570k is higher than 2500k
but It's came with more power than 2500k too.









Sorry for my bad in English.I'm from Bangkok,Thailand .


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Try without lucid virtu


----------



## intelextreme

P8444


----------



## NateST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Thanks. That's actually stable believe it or not (CPU and GPU). Now if only I could keep them cool enough under load without ear splitting fans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to change my CPU too, lol. This poor i5 has never been a good clocker.


Nice score, for me 12.6 has been the best in 3dmark for me. Sad face for 1.52v for 4.9 on the 2500k though.


----------



## bomberjun

P12898 for my daily usage.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4358483


----------



## Shimmie

Hi guys ,i am very new to the site ,just need some advice pease .
I had 2 x 7970s in xfire and got 15370 points on 3dmark11 ,i then got another 7970 but running trifire my scores have dropped ,is there anyone here that might have had te same issues.


----------



## Cheaptrick

Here's my score with (2) EVGA GTX 680 SC on SLI (I didn't overclock it yet)...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4336915


----------



## rdr09

P9800

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4366351


----------



## Badboyz

my score
stock 1ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4367456

Overclock 1150
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4367553


----------



## shibbiness

Is this normal for my system? Graphics score seems a bit low...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4367642


----------



## Bruennis

My maximum stable clocks for benchmarking are 1280MHz core and 1850MHz memory. There is absolutely no artifacting or spazzing during benchmark runs. The memory can be pushed to 1900MHz with no artficating but the gain is so small (~10 points) I find it pointless to do so. Voltage is set to 1.3 volts and fan usage to 75%. Temperature does not exceed 70-71 degree Celsius. Catalyst driver used is version 12.8.

*Stock*
P7762
X2651

*Overclocked*
P10161
X3679


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> thats it im switching to nvidia when the next gen comes out or i can score a deal on a trade. thanks for the info +rep


Just so you know 3DMark 11 isn't 100% representative of in-game performance. Your 7950 at 1150MHz / 1770MHz would trade blows with 'some' overclocked 670s and even 680s both of which are more expensive. You've got a good card and I'm not so sure you would be entirely satisfied with the jump to a 670 or 680 unless of course 3DMarking is all you care for


----------



## Avalos1

How's this score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4364753

I'm probably the only one with the dual core here lol.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avalos1*
> 
> How's this score?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4364753
> I'm probably the only one with the dual core here lol.


Is that graphics score stock? If not, could you run another sample at stock?


----------



## Avalos1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Is that graphics score stock? If not, could you run another sample at stock?


Yeah that was o/c, here is stock.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4372171

I don't know if the CPU is holding it back or not.


----------



## qwwwizx

Gigabyte GTX 680SO, overclocked a bit, - ambient temp around 25C and stock cooled, so its what I call mild overclock.

Computer 2600K, Asus M4E P67 mobo, CPU overclocked to 5GHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4243218

SCORE
P11820 3DMarks

GRAPHICS SCORE
12279

PHYSICS SCORE
11572

COMBINED SCORE
9472


----------



## FtW 420

Pretty good for a mild overclock...


----------



## kahboom

Daily settings


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty good for a mild overclock...


;-) Yes

I will equip water on the card in the weekend, and then I am just waiting for some colder weather to start. My CPU needs an ambient around 5C or lower to be capable to be stable at tight memory timings (CL7-9-7-24-1T) and boost to 5.45 GHz. With these things and the GPU on water things should improve a bit.

ATM its difficult for me to get ambient below 22C. (I got no aircon and its summer).

... And then, I could use some help from a hacker, to get the CHIL vrm to provide some improved voltage! I am trying my way to hack a little my self, but are at the moment stuck link


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> ;-) Yes
> I will equip water on the card in the weekend, and then I am just waiting for some colder weather to start. My CPU needs an ambient around 5C or lower to be capable to be stable at tight memory timings (CL7-9-7-24-1T) and boost to 5.45 GHz. With these things and the GPU on water things should improve a bit.
> ATM its difficult for me to get ambient below 22C. (I got no aircon and its summer).
> ... And then, I could use some help from a hacker, to get the CHIL vrm to provide some improved voltage! I am trying my way to hack a little my self, but are at the moment stuck link


Looks good, qwwwizx!







I remember you from the GTX 580 club.







Looks like you've moved on to a 680.

I like your website where you detail your OC experiences; been thinking of doing that for a while but never got around to it.


----------



## Hoplite01

I got: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4379438


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> ;-) Yes
> I will equip water on the card in the weekend, and then I am just waiting for some colder weather to start. My CPU needs an ambient around 5C or lower to be capable to be stable at tight memory timings (CL7-9-7-24-1T) and boost to 5.45 GHz. With these things and the GPU on water things should improve a bit.
> ATM its difficult for me to get ambient below 22C. (I got no aircon and its summer).
> ... And then, I could use some help from a hacker, to get the CHIL vrm to provide some improved voltage! I am trying my way to hack a little my self, but are at the moment stuck link


In the 680 lightning owners thread people are using artmoney to hack in to increase vgpu, some discussion about it on this page & pages around it http://www.overclock.net/t/1280007/official-msi-gtx-680-lightning-owners-club/1680_20


----------



## qwwwizx

+1 when i get home! I cant wait to try that out.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoplite01*
> 
> I got: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4379438


disable virtu mvp and run it again. Results with virtu mvp are useless since your gpu skip rendering a huge amount of frames, not letting the benchmark knowing that.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr0sty_

Here's my score....going to go for 10k next week when I have some spare time. Happy with the current performance of this rig.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4381464


----------



## cwenk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0sty_*
> 
> Here's my score....going to go for 10k next week when I have some spare time. Happy with the current performance of this rig.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4381464


Did you overclock your processor? I have the same processor and it's scoring ~1500 points lower on physics score.


----------



## nismofreak

Faster memory gives you a higher physics score.


----------



## fr0sty_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwenk*
> 
> Did you overclock your processor? I have the same processor and it's scoring ~1500 points lower on physics score.


Yes I'm at 4.4 Ghz....


----------



## Hanoverfist

Testing with the New Driver.. Marginal Gains


----------



## qwwwizx

Now with an old EK Waterblock equipped on my Gigabyte GTX 680SO, - still limited by the 1.21v software.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4391064
GPU-Z show weird frequencies with the Xtreme bios, I have no idea why.

Ambient temp here is around 23C today, and I still got a few bubbles in the water, so it looks promising. Max temp reached 37C when benching.


----------



## FtW 420

Leet clocks








Did you have a chance to try the artmoney hack or did it not work?


----------



## Frozenoblivion

My 7950.
3Dmark11


----------



## jay2nice000

raping 3d scores with a 7950


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> 
> raping 3d scores with a 7950


I mean this in the most polite way but an i5-2500K at 5GHz nets only a high 8000 physics score?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> I mean this in the most polite way but an i5-2500K at 5GHz nets only a high 8000 physics score?


Memory speed has a huge impact on physics score.


----------



## Mithrandir8

I guess my GTX 580 isn't getting too old yet

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4399060


----------



## mandrix

PowerColor AX7950 3GBD5-2DH Radeon HD 7950 1250 core/ 1700 memory
3770K / x45 OC
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4381701


----------



## K62-RIG

GTX 570s at 800/1600/2000 @ 1920x1080

*3DMARK 11*
_X-Score_
X4162 3dmarks
3899 Graphics
7329 Physics
4670 Combined

_P-Score_
P10281 3dmarks
11874 Graphics
7525 Physics
7060 Combined.


----------



## bomberjun

bad cpu.. it needs 1.56 for 5ghz.

3D11 linkhttp://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4404584


----------



## CHARL1E X

[email protected], gtx 670FTW, 16GB corsair [email protected]=P9467.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4408771


----------



## SonDa5

Single HD7950 rocking with i5-3570k and MSI MPower Z77.










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Single HD7950 rocking with i5-3570k and MSI MPower Z77.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4409816


Thats a huge score for a 7950. what is it without the Virtu MVP on?


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Thats a huge score for a 7950. what is it without the Virtu MVP on?


Has to be. No way a 7950 @ 1300/1700 score a 15K graphics score on default performance preset







. Mine at 1285/1850 scores a 10,600 graphics score.


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Has to be. No way a 7950 @ 1300/1700 score a 15K graphics score on default performance preset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Mine at 1285/1850 scores a 10,600 graphics score.


Yeah.. Thats not a Valid score because of the MVP.. Interesting though..


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hanoverfist*
> 
> Thats a huge score for a 7950. what is it without the Virtu MVP on?


My best to date done on my MSI Z68 GD65 G3 MB.










http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3614346


----------



## kahboom

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4411875 2 hd 7950's @ 1100core 1500mem 1.063v Msi twin frozr III 8pin6pin cards  gtx 570's tri sli on water on same set up.


----------



## CHARL1E X

Anyone out there with a 1100T and a single gtx 670 who can beat my score? Thanks in advance.


----------



## heroutm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teajayyy*
> 
> I got a score of P4624 3DMarks


Whoa! That's great performance. Is that really possible? I reached 4500 points at performance preset with my old Asus EAH5870 1005/1250MHz and AMD Phenom II X4 920BE 3.7GHz ..


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> 
> raping 3d scores with a 7950


What the hell?
I only get 7205 score?
Stupid flashed BIOS.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Anyone with a 3770k with 2400mhz ddr3? What kind of physics scores do you get with ram that quick?


----------



## FtW 420

Faster memory does give better physics scores, although it also depends on cpu speed. What cpu frequency with 2400Mhz memory would be good for you to compare with?

edit: 4.5Ghz is pretty typical for 3770k, gave it a run there


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Faster memory does give better physics scores, although it also depends on cpu speed. What cpu frequency with 2400Mhz memory would be good for you to compare with?
> 
> edit: 4.5Ghz is pretty typical for 3770k, gave it a run there


Well I'm [email protected] 4.7 currently with my memory [email protected] 1866 but my 2400mhz gskills will be arriving Thursday...your [email protected] is already faster than anything i could get out of [email protected]


----------



## Vi0lence

my 18066 run in 3dmark11, need better proof so im going to do it again one of these days once i get my bench rig together. i can beat that score by a few hundred points pretty easy me thinks.

2600k @5.209 w/1.575 vcore on h20

3 gtx580 hydro coppers at 1025 core, 2240 mem. might be able to find more in the cards getting them colder.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4381542


----------



## dreamslides

Here are my scores http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4430091

Basically the following system components:

Hyper 212 Evo

NZXT Source 210

BIOSTAR TA75A+

AMD A8-3870K

Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1

Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 16GB @ 1866

EVGA 02G-P4-2676-KR

Rosewill HIVE Series HIVE-650

I'm replacing the motherboard with this ASRock A75 PRO4/MVP because it supports Lucid Virtua MVP, I figured it was worth the small change as it didn't cost very much.

However, I'm not entirely satisfied with this system. When I built it I was very new to things as I haven't really researched or built one in a long time, I am 31 and built maybe 4 computers in my life. But now I feel I made some poor choices, namely the A8-3870k which even when overclocked produces poor physics scores and doesn't seem to be that great. I originally bought it for the onboard GPU until I could afford the GTX 670, now I wish I'd bought a GTX 680 lol

Anyways I've been thinking about this entire thing, I might be better off rebuilding it in a few months idk, I was thinking to just invest in another GTX 670, upgrade the PSU to an 850, and get a new Intel CPU and Mobo. I already picked the Intel Core i5-3570K as my likely choice, and ASRock Z77 Extreme6 as my other. But hell idk. If I SLI two GTX 670's and upgrade in this way I think I'd be able to max Crysis 1080 pretty well aye?

Anyways I gotta think about it, but I think a 4261 physics score is pretty pathetic, what do you guys think?

The other possibility here would be pickup a spare GTX 670 same model before it vanishes like the 580's and just wait till mid year to upgrade to the newer platforms. That might work too


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dreamslides*
> 
> Here are my scores http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4430091
> Basically the following system components:
> Hyper 212 Evo
> NZXT Source 210
> BIOSTAR TA75A+
> AMD A8-3870K
> Crucial M4 CT128M4SSD1
> Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 16GB @ 1866
> EVGA 02G-P4-2676-KR
> Rosewill HIVE Series HIVE-650
> I'm replacing the motherboard with this ASRock A75 PRO4/MVP because it supports Lucid Virtua MVP, I figured it was worth the small change as it didn't cost very much.
> However, I'm not entirely satisfied with this system. When I built it I was very new to things as I haven't really researched or built one in a long time, I am 31 and built maybe 4 computers in my life. But now I feel I made some poor choices, namely the A8-3870k which even when overclocked produces poor physics scores and doesn't seem to be that great. I originally bought it for the onboard GPU until I could afford the GTX 670, now I wish I'd bought a GTX 680 lol
> Anyways I've been thinking about this entire thing, I might be better off rebuilding it in a few months idk, I was thinking to just invest in another GTX 670, upgrade the PSU to an 850, and get a new Intel CPU and Mobo. I already picked the Intel Core i5-3570K as my likely choice, and ASRock Z77 Extreme6 as my other. But hell idk. If I SLI two GTX 670's and upgrade in this way I think I'd be able to max Crysis 1080 pretty well aye?
> Anyways I gotta think about it, but I think a 4261 physics score is pretty pathetic, what do you guys think?
> The other possibility here would be pickup a spare GTX 670 same model before it vanishes like the 580's and just wait till mid year to upgrade to the newer platforms. That might work too


your card should max out crysis on its own but do your self a favor and get rid of amd thats whats bringing down your score


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> your card should max out crysis on its own, if not then your cpu is bottlenecking your card


----------



## d0rkb0y

Think I can get more out of this one?










3D Mark 11 Score: P16194

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4436054

P16194 3DMarks
Graphics Score
18904
Physics Score
12157
Combined Score
10271


----------



## dreamslides

Agreed, I'm going to send back the mobo from AMD I ordered, I just ordered these for entry level Intel

ASRock Z77 Extreme3
Intel Core i3-2130


----------



## Jayjr1105

Hows this for a single 7870? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4437386


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Hows this for a single 7870? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4437386


Good score but your ram is holding back your overclock on that cpu running ram at 2133 or 2400 @ 4.6ghz with some decent timmings and it would be a very nice set up for single card that you have.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kahboom*
> 
> Good score but your ram is holding back your overclock on that cpu running ram at 2133 or 2400 @ 4.6ghz with some decent timmings and it would be a very nice set up for single card that you have.


Sandy bridge, memory will never hit 2400. 2133 + some added bclk with tight timings is about the bet that can be done. Score is decent for a 2500k at 4.6 already though.


----------



## d0rkb0y

Think I can squeeze more out of my results (above) ?


----------



## K62-RIG

Just did a rerun after overclocking the GPUs to 850/1700/2000 and the CPU to 4GHZ @ 1920x1080

*3DMARK 11*
X-Score
*X4400 3dmarks*
*4138 Graphics
7418 Physics
4896 Combined*
P-Score
*P10661 3dmarks
12574 Graphics
7425 Physics
7168 Combined.*


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Leet clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a chance to try the artmoney hack or did it not work?


Artmoney works fine. I have been so damn busy with work and family, but made it yesterday night, - since I am still using passive cooling I havent benched so hard with high voltage yet. I did try a few runs at 1.3x volt, and I just for the try of it made a quick test to see that 1.4x v also worked out. I will bench with it this weekend, so we can see how far I can push it. I havent had any crashes, or driver crashes, any artifacts or anything yet so this test was just to prove for my self that the voltage was really set.

Thank you so much for the information about it. !!!



















I just did a test to see if it really did provide the extra volt with a GPU frequency that was far above possible at 1.21v, and on the graph you can see that I tested it at 1.41v.

I will make a guide on how to do it on my webpage this weekend, if my wife allow me to take the time to do it.


----------



## Blindsay

Hows this look for bone stock?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4428954


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

3570K 670 FTW http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4442352


----------



## alancsalt

I only just assembled this today, so I think I should be able to improve this as I get familiar with it.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4442247

3930K, Asus ROG Rampage Extreme, G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3, Tri-SLI Gainward GTX 580
Haven't updated my rig sig yet...


----------



## qwwwizx

Gigabyte GTX680 Super Overclock @ 1.35v


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I only just assembled this today, so I think I should be able to improve this as I get familiar with it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4442247
> 3930K, Asus ROG Rampage Extreme, G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3, Tri-SLI Gainward GTX 580
> Haven't updated my rig sig yet...


And with a score like that you won't need to for awhile.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX680 Super Overclock @ 1.35v


How did you get you super overclock to 1.35volts?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Well I installed my new gskill 2400mhz ddr3 memory today, somehow my physics scores have dropped 500+points, I lost 4 fps in the first physics test and 3 in the physics/gpu test(last test), I also can't score 7.9 in WEI


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Well I installed my new gskill 2400mhz ddr3 memory today, somehow my physics scores have dropped 500+points, I lost 4 fps in the first physics test and 3 in the physics/gpu test(last test), I also can't score 7.9 in WEI


Strange, are they running at rated timings (10-12-12) or on auto? Also in dual channel (confirm with cpu-z)?


----------



## tinmann

At stock gpu and cpu speeds I got a P28781.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4302830


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Strange, are they running at rated timings (10-12-12) or on auto? Also in dual channel (confirm with cpu-z)?


10 12 12 31 2t are the timings and it's definitely running in dual channel


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> At stock gpu and cpu speeds I got a P28781.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4302830


Ummm, that's Vantage, and this is a 3DMark11 thread. Momentarily shocked by yr score till I saw that...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinmann*
> 
> At stock gpu and cpu speeds I got a P28781.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4302830


That's Vantage, try 3dMark11


----------



## dreamslides

I take it back, I am ordering this instead http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501 Intel Core i7-3770K

I will call Newegg to send back the unopened i3-2130 or sell it on ebay. I looked at the scores and I don't think I deserve such poor ones, I will be at max now until I can afford another GTX 670 to SLI :Z


----------



## y2kcamaross

Hmmm..after further testing, I can't hit over 19,000 m/b in Aida64 read/write/or copy benchmarks


----------



## CLeeFESQ

9442 and climbing! My 670 seems to be able to handle being pushed.


----------



## 2slick4u

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4447398


----------



## 2slick4u

I dont know why i got a higher score for physics instead of graphics :S


----------



## 2slick4u

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4447504
this is with phsix set as my cpu


----------



## d0rkb0y

I think my score should be higher for the hardware I have. Any recommendations? Hardware is not what is in sig.

i7-3770K @ 4.9Ghz
8GB 2133 RAM
(2) 500GB SSD's RAID 0
(2) Sapphire HD 7970 Toxic's (with OC on both)

Score with everything on defaults: P16194
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4436054


----------



## martinhal

My best so far

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4451333


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4447398


how am i beating ur graphics score with a 670


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> how am i beating ur graphics score with a 670


Because he hasn't overclocked anything?


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Because he hasn't overclocked anything?


makes sense


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I only just assembled this today, so I think I should be able to improve this as I get familiar with it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4442247
> 3930K, Asus ROG Rampage Extreme, G.Skill Ripjaws Z F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH 16GB (4x4GB) DDR3, Tri-SLI Gainward GTX 580
> Haven't updated my rig sig yet...


Hey alancsalt,

Congrats on your new gear. SB-E FTW!









Now OC that baby even more!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hey alancsalt,
> Congrats on your new gear. SB-E FTW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now OC that baby even more!


Hmm, I see yr single 690 beats me, lol. That'd be you.









I have to get familiar with it, but I'll give it my best shot. Can't afford to kill it or cripple it though, so softly softly. There's an arm, a leg and a left kidney in there after all.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hmm, I see yr single 690 beats me, lol. That'd be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to get familiar with it, but I'll give it my best shot. Can't afford to kill it or cripple it though, so softly softly. There's an arm, a leg and a left kidney in there after all.


I totally understand!









My advice is never over 1.4v vcore and 1.2v VCCSA + VTT, then you'll be alright.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

New Gainward Phantom 680 GTX today, out of the box. Nothing tinkered with and I got this.

P10424

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4456578

Happy with that.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I totally understand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My advice is never over 1.4v vcore and 1.2v VCCSA + VTT, then you'll be alright.


OK then. Good advice. 4.7GHz with XMP gave P18521

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4459017


----------



## Hanoverfist

Trying to get 12000 on stock Card volts. this is best yet

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4459842


----------



## DaFirnz

For some reason I have the multiplier up a notch on my cpu but my memory is still at 1333mhz (default). *sigh* Gotta run errands, mess with clocks and stuff later get more points. 2852 at least I'm in the wheel house.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> 
> For some reason I have the multiplier up a notch on my cpu but my memory is still at 1333mhz (default). *sigh* Gotta run errands, mess with clocks and stuff later get more points. 2852 at least I'm in the wheel house.


adjusting the multiplier for the cpu? if it is, then it won't affect your ram speed. raising the fsb would. i suggest just to manually adjust your ram freq in bios or use xmp feature if available.

overclock your cpu to 4GHz will net you around 8600 physics score.


----------



## Vi0lence

new best. 2600k @5.340 under water.

cards running 1025 core 2240 mem clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4459485


----------



## Shredit5150

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4463810 I am really new to all this and am not sure that everything is working correctly, but the link are my Mark 11 scores. Here is a list of my components.

ASUS Z77 Sabertooth motherboard
2x4Gb G.Skill sniper ram @2133mghz 9-10-9-27
i7 3770k @4.2ghz / 1.22v with Thermaltake water 2.0 pro
Sapphire Vapor-x 7970 Ghz @ 1150core / 1600 mem
Corsair 250Gb SSD 555gb read/write
Cooler master silent pro PSU 1000W

I am new to overclocking and haven't started really pushing my hardware yet for fear of breaking something. Hoping to learn from you all here on how to make my machine soar








Does this score suck?


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredit5150*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4463810 I am really new to all this and am not sure that everything is working correctly, but the link are my Mark 11 scores. Here is a list of my components.
> ASUS Z77 Sabertooth motherboard
> 2x4Gb G.Skill sniper ram @2133mghz 9-10-9-27
> i7 3770k @4.2ghz / 1.22v with Thermaltake water 2.0 pro
> Sapphire Vapor-x 7970 Ghz @ 1150core / 1600 mem
> Corsair 250Gb SSD 555gb read/write
> Cooler master silent pro PSU 1000W
> I am new to overclocking and haven't started really pushing my hardware yet for fear of breaking something. Hoping to learn from you all here on how to make my machine soar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this score suck?


I have the same motherboard and chip and memory but 16gb kit. You have room for more on the CPU and you can definitely run that ram higher. If you want my BIOS settings for a higher clock on that 3770 pm me


----------



## DaFirnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> adjusting the multiplier for the cpu? if it is, then it won't affect your ram speed. raising the fsb would. i suggest just to manually adjust your ram freq in bios or use xmp feature if available.
> overclock your cpu to 4GHz will net you around 8600 physics score.


The memory is set to 1333 by default, anything over that has to be manually set. I reinstalled windows a few weeks ago and haven't yet adjusted it.








Ive had it up around 4ghz but unfortunately my H50 (even in push-pull) just isnt enough at 3.6 +/- its up around 40-50C.


----------



## Cool Mike

3Dmark11 P score and Heaven Maxed with Powercolor 7990 Devil 13

1150 Core - 6600 Memory (Effective) on both cores.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> The memory is set to 1333 by default, anything over that has to be manually set. I reinstalled windows a few weeks ago and haven't yet adjusted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive had it up around 4ghz but unfortunately my H50 (even in push-pull) just isnt enough at 3.6 +/- its up around 40-50C.


i had the i7 950 to 4GHz using cm 212+ just fine. check out this thread . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/851067/official-i7-950-overclockers-club-read-first-post

there are guides included that might help.

here is one for the gpu . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/598020/club-5770


----------



## AusNorman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4469851

Was expecting worse hahaha

P5747 3DMarks with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570(1x) and AMD Phenom II X6 1090T


----------



## kahboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> 3Dmark11 P score and Heaven Maxed with Powercolor 7990 Devil 13
> 1150 Core - 6600 Memory (Effective) on both cores.


I want one so bad


----------



## alancsalt

P18608 - Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI @ 985/1040/1.150v - 3930K @ 4747MHz/1.38v - GSkill 2154MHz @ 9-11-10-28 1T - Asus X79 ROG RIVE - Water


----------



## Vi0lence

man i really need to go x79. .


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> man i really need to go x79. .


Someone's got the upgrade bug.


----------



## sena

Here is mine


----------



## Entp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Here is mine


What kind of CPU cooling do you have? 4.7 is a nice figure.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entp*
> 
> What kind of CPU cooling do you have? 4.7 is a nice figure.


Noctua NH-D14. I could probably push it to 4.8 GHz, but i didnt had time.


----------



## alancsalt

P18718 - Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI @ 985/1040/1.150v - 3930K @ 4800MHz/1.38v - GSkill 2133MHz @ 9-11-10-28 1T - Asus X79 ROG RIVE - Water


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x + GTX 690:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4483547


----------



## m3t4lh34d

These are my bests thus far with 4 680s. I've just finished my loop but only have 2 of the lightning 7970s installed so far. I ordered the wrong EK FC links to do 4 =/


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my bests thus far with 4 680s. I've just finished my loop but only have 2 of the lightning 7970s installed so far. I ordered the wrong EK FC links to do 4 =/


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my bests thus far with 4 680s. I've just finished my loop but only have 2 of the lightning 7970s installed so far. I ordered the wrong EK FC links to do 4 =/


----------



## alancsalt

P18937 - Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI @ 1000/1040/1.150v - 3930K @ 4848MHz/1.408v - GSkill 2154MHz @ 9-11-10-28 1T - Asus X79 ROG RIVE - Water


----------



## nagle3092

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4483984
Best I could get outta my 2 660s, I was hoping to break 15k gpu score but they just wouldnt go that little bit more. For $320 though I'm more than happy.


----------



## CHEFFY!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4480565

Hows this for a single OC'd 660 Ti?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHEFFY!*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4480565
> Hows this for a single OC'd 660 Ti?


That's fantastic for a 660 Ti OC'd. Just take a look at the 3dmark11 graph comparison for reference. Your score is in the top 10 percentile of your card type. Not bad at all... Better than a GTX 580 easily


----------



## Hanoverfist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P18937 - Gainward GTX 580 Tri-SLI @ 1000/1040/1.150v - 3930K @ 4848MHz/1.408v - GSkill 2154MHz @ 9-11-10-28 1T - Asus X79 ROG RIVE - Water


You sir are making me sad... lol...







Nice Score


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my bests thus far with 4 680s. I've just finished my loop but only have 2 of the lightning 7970s installed so far. I ordered the wrong EK FC links to do 4 =/


----------



## sherlock

Not as much a show-off as a question, I recently changed my mobo & ram, got a nice boost in Mark 11 Physics & Combined, not sure if it is from my *mobo or my ram?*( a few people on HTL claim that it is my mobo and not my Ram, claiming my Samsung stinks and won't last long without heatsinks, I guess I should stop wasting time on that forum)

Same 1150Mhz single Gigabyte GTX 670, Same i5-3570k stock cpu

Old system: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, 8G(2x4) Corsair Vegenance LP DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24, 1.5V


New System: ASUS P8Z77-V, 8G(2x4) Samsung 30nm DDR3-1866(OC) 9-9-9-24, 1.35V


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Not as much a show-off as a question, I recently changed my mobo & ram, got a nice boost in Mark 11 Physics & Combined, not sure if it is from my *mobo or my ram?*( a few people on HTL claim that it is my mobo and not my Ram, claiming my Samsung stinks and won't last long without heatsinks, I guess I should stop wasting time on that forum)
> 
> Same 1150Mhz single Gigabyte GTX 670, Same i5-3570k stock cpu
> 
> Old system: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4, 8G(2x4) Corsair Vegenance LP DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24, 1.5V
> 
> 
> New System: ASUS P8Z77-V, 8G(2x4) Samsung 30nm DDR3-1866(OC) 9-9-9-24, 1.35V


Ram, 3d Marks physics tests love ram speed and tight timings and can easily swing the score 1000+ points


----------



## Wolfgang

Reposting:

P12,418

GTX570 SLi, 900 Core, 2000 Mem.

2600k @ 5Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4482178


----------



## mironccr345

Their have been some nice OC's and scores in here lately. =D Makes me want to push my 2700k and GTX 590.


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5150Mhz
MSI Lightning GTX680 @ 1306(1502)/1817Mhz
*P13413*



Core i7 [email protected] 5100Mhz
MSI Lightning HD7970 @ 1400/1950Mhz
*P13799*



_*frequency mode 24/7 tessellation auto_
Сore i7 [email protected] 4500Mhz
HD7970 [email protected] 1100/1600Mhz 12.4 WHQL
*P23678*


----------



## Sassanou

My score in Extreme preset :


----------



## DunkinFresh

Not sure if this is pitiful, but it sure is compared to the others in this thread! P2777 with a barely-overclocked Phenom 1045t (locked multiplier) and GTX550ti.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4501937

This only motivates me more to work hard as hell this next week and save up for that GTX660!

Edit - On second thought ~ for a meager $100 more I could own an EVGA GTX670... *foams at the mouth*


----------



## pLuhhmm

Lucid MVP disabled. 3DMark11 wont run with it on for some reason.

Here's my stock clock run:



Here's my overclock run with the CPU @ 4.5Ghz. No GPU overclocking (besides factory overclocks): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4503753



+251 3DMarks.


----------



## biffenl

Finally 11k









*CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz
*GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1404/7516 MHz Gigabyte stock bios
*OS*: Win7 Pro x64
*Test*: Performance Centered
*3DMark Score*: P11003
*Graphics Score*: 11055
*Physics Score*: 12394
*Combined Score*: 9142
*ORB*: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3682628


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Finally 11k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz
> *GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1404/7516 MHz Gigabyte stock bios
> *OS*: Win7 Pro x64
> *Test*: Performance Centered
> *3DMark Score*: P11003
> *Graphics Score*: 11055
> *Physics Score*: 12394
> *Combined Score*: 9142
> *ORB*: http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3682628


Gahhh! I will defeat you!

....

Probably not, but I'll try and come close!!


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Gahhh! I will defeat you!
> 
> ....
> 
> Probably not, but I'll try and come close!!


Good luck







It´s insane, I need 1.4V for my 3770K to pass 3DMark 11 at 4.9GHz and 1.165V at 4.5.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Gahhh! I will defeat you!
> 
> ....
> 
> Probably not, but I'll try and come close!!


OC that system memory, memory overclocking alone can get the physics score up a lot.


----------



## Hydrored

16917 score- GTX 690 first run 3770k @ 4.6


----------



## pLuhhmm

Here's my latest score. I'm trying to get everything overclocked and stable, but I just reset everything and only overclocked the RAM to see what I could get it to do. I overclocked the RAM to 1866 @ 10-10-10-28 CAS @ 1.65v. I didn't really mess it with. I just went on Newegg and looked for the overclocked version. I wanna try and see if it can go to 2133Mhz later.

Anyway, my score increased.

PC settings: 3DMark 11 Test 3 - Stock CPU - Stock GPU - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-28 @ 1.65v overclock RAM

Virtu MVP is disabled. I just cant get anything to work while it's enabled ):



Complete stock:


----------



## lordj

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4506743
SCORE
P7841 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
8387
PHYSICS SCORE
6541
COMBINED SCORE
6590


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Here's my latest score. I'm trying to get everything overclocked and stable, but I just reset everything and only overclocked the RAM to see what I could get it to do. I overclocked the RAM to 1866 @ 10-10-10-28 CAS @ 1.65v. I didn't really mess it with. I just went on Newegg and looked for the overclocked version. I wanna try and see if it can go to 2133Mhz later.
> 
> Anyway, my score increased.
> 
> PC settings: 3DMark 11 Test 3 - Stock CPU - Stock GPU - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-28 @ 1.65v overclock RAM
> 
> Virtu MVP is disabled. I just cant get anything to work while it's enabled ):
> 
> 
> 
> Complete stock:


Just reran it with the RAM @ 1866 and the CPU @ 4.7Ghz.

PC settings: 3Dmark test 4 - 3.7Ghz CPU - Stock GPU - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-30 RAM



---------------------------------------

*Edit/Update*

---------------------------------------

Woot! Broke the 10k mark!

PC settings: 3Dmark test 4 - 4.7Ghz CPU - +50Mhz GPU clock & +50Mhz Memory clock - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-30 RAM

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4513193


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just reran it with the RAM @ 1866 and the CPU @ 4.7Ghz.
> 
> PC settings: 3Dmark test 4 - 3.7Ghz CPU - Stock GPU - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-30 RAM
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1067031/
> 
> *Edit/Update*
> 
> Woot! Broke the 10k mark!
> 
> PC settings: 3Dmark test 4 - 4.7Ghz CPU - +50Mhz GPU clock & +50Mhz Memory clock - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-30 RAM
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4513193
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1067046/


I will defeat you!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> I will defeat you!


http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## pLuhhmm

Man, I cant seem to squeeze much out of this GPU. I've only gotten +50Mhz on both GPU and memory through an entire 3DMark11 test.


----------



## Pittster

Seems I get a bit more of a score with the 306 drivers. I am happy its over 10k. Physics score is just under 10k hmm maybe I should grab some 2133 memory for the E-peen









Happy with the scores as it sits like this 24/7

2600k @ 4.5ghz, 1600hhz Gskill Mem, Gigabyte X3 OC Gtx 670 @ 1310 Core & 3703 Mem


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Yeeep, Let me come in here and make yall feel better.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4495552

EDIT: actually let me test again with my card as far as i can possibly get it (mostly stable, will last forever in BF3 but not in DiRT2).


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> Just reran it with the RAM @ 1866 and the CPU @ 4.7Ghz.
> 
> PC settings: 3Dmark test 4 - 3.7Ghz CPU - Stock GPU - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-30 RAM
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1067031/
> 
> *Edit/Update*
> 
> Woot! Broke the 10k mark!
> 
> PC settings: 3Dmark test 4 - 4.7Ghz CPU - +50Mhz GPU clock & +50Mhz Memory clock - 1866Mhz 10-10-10-30 RAM
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4513193
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1067046/


I hit 12.1k physics @ 4600mhz.

If you can OC your ram, it helps 3DM11 a lot!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Okay so going from 990/2250 to 995/2500 I went from 2999 to 3028 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4521672


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> I hit 12.1k physics @ 4600mhz.
> If you can OC your ram, it helps 3DM11 a lot!


They're already overclocked ): I haven't tried lowering the timings. I just increased them to 10 and called it a day. Would lowering them help? IDK If I can get the RAM any faster. I can maybe try and increase my GPU speed Monday, since tomorrow is all football.


----------



## martinhal

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4523803


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4523803


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*


Thanks.


----------



## R0CK095

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4525583


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*
> 
> http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


I was trying for a while to increase my score since I said I would try to beat yours, but I cant even beat my old score thats attached to my sig rig, not sure why my card is acting up.
I also don't think I will ever beat you since I have a 2500k


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> I was trying for a while to increase my score since I said I would try to beat yours, but I cant even beat my old score thats attached to my sig rig, not sure why my card is acting up.
> I also don't think I will ever beat you since I have a 2500k


----------



## Step83

Well, fair to say mine officially sucks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4547839

SCORE
P4755 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
5091
PHYSICS SCORE
4075
COMBINED SCORE
3825


----------



## Sassanou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> My score in Extreme preset :


I must be transparent


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sassanou*
> 
> I must be transparent


Do the benchmark in "P" so we can compare, silly.


----------



## K62-RIG

Here are the numbers I get with my sig rig.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4559496


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Well, fair to say mine officially sucks
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4547839
> SCORE
> P4755 3DMarks
> GRAPHICS SCORE
> 5091
> PHYSICS SCORE
> 4075
> COMBINED SCORE
> 3825


you need to oc both cpu and gpu if you can to pass the 5K mark. my physics reached 7500.


----------



## Step83

Thanks hadnt noticed a total lack of OC on there, somewhat better now at 5166 from the CPU OC being re applied. Could squeeze more but it was just a quick test really

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4562095


----------



## Gooberman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4563215


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> Thanks hadnt noticed a total lack of OC on there, somewhat better now at 5166 from the CPU OC being re applied. Could squeeze more but it was just a quick test really
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4562095


----------



## Aspec89

first time ever doing this so idk what kind of score to expect... but: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4574689


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

SLI 660 Ti @ default clocks. CPU at 4.6 (24/7)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4576227


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKBIRD002*
> 
> SLI 660 Ti @ default clocks. CPU at 4.6 (24/7)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4576227


WOW those are some nice numbers!


----------



## deafboy

Have the new drivers been helping scores at all? Rigs been broken down since August... hoping once I am back up I can finally get that extra 50 points so I can break the 11k mark.

Edit...for reference. From back in June when I got the 670
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3587635


----------



## sherlock

SLI 670 stock, with 4.3Ghz CPU and 2133 9-10-10-26 1T Ram


----------



## Wooojciech1983

My score on Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1325 MHz

10.293 pkt. - NVIDIA GeForce 670 2GB @ 1182 MHz (boost 1325 MHz) / 6966 MHz - Intel Core i5-2500K @ 4.8 GHz

Screen

link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4226238


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

SLI 660 Ti overclocked. Sandy bridge 4.6 GHz, 1600 8-8-8-24 2T RAM


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4581614


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quick test
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4582080
need a new cpu or higher oc


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKBIRD002*
> 
> SLI 660 Ti overclocked. Sandy bridge 4.6 GHz, 1600 8-8-8-24 2T RAM
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4581614


That is a nice score.







You can probably get a better score if you OC your cpu a little more. The results state your 2500k is clocked at 1600MHz?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Quick test
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4582080
> need a new cpu or higher oc


Nice score but with virtu enabled. What is Your score without virtu and what is Your boost clock?


----------



## ShotgunBFFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Nice score but with virtu enabled. What is Your score without virtu and what is Your boost clock?


virtu?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShotgunBFFL*
> 
> Quick test
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4582080
> need a new cpu or higher oc


And that's at 1300?! Lucid doesn't count...


----------



## EliteReplay

WOW THIS thread should be call '' INTEL LOVERS COME HERE AND POST YOUR RESULTS'' IMO


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> WOW THIS thread should be call '' INTEL LOVERS COME HERE AND POST YOUR RESULTS'' IMO


Yeah, considering how bad AMD is and all...........


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> WOW THIS thread should be call '' INTEL LOVERS COME HERE AND POST YOUR RESULTS'' IMO


AMD results are welcome, the cpus may not score as high but they still have a place here. AMD gpus still beat nvidia in most of the 3d benchmarks...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> WOW THIS thread should be call '' INTEL LOVERS COME HERE AND POST YOUR RESULTS'' IMO


I wouldn't agree. This is not a top scores list thread like Top30 - 3DMark11 Xtreme & Entry - Preset Scores or Top 30 3d Mark 11 Scores Using Performance Settings.

This is just post what you brung, and there are ppls who know when you have a good score for what you have...even though it's easy to get enthused about rivalry and bragging rights...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Yeah, considering how bad AMD is and all...........


AMD is not bad... they are not on par with sandy and ivy at this time... and the reason that u arent paying $800 for your intel cpu
it is because AMD exist... AMD in GPU is bad for u right? for sure


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> AMD results are welcome, the cpus may not score as high but they still have a place here. AMD gpus still beat nvidia in most of the 3d benchmarks...


thanks, once i get my FX8150 i will post results even arent going to be as high as this intel cpus...


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> AMD is not bad... they are not on par with sandy and ivy at this time... and the reason that u arent paying $800 for your intel cpu
> it is because AMD exist... AMD in GPU is bad for u right? for sure


Hey don't get me wrong, I don't think AMD gpu's are bad.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

@ShotgunBFFL Yes, You have Lucid Virtu enabled, little cheating. Look at Your 3dmark score link. It shows 2 graphics cards. Primary is GTX 670 and secondary is Your intel HD graphics 3000. Now look at my score. There is only one primary graphics card because I have virtu disabled.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> @ShotgunBFFL Yes, You have Lucid Virtu enabled, little cheating. Look at Your 3dmark score link. It shows 2 graphics cards. Primary is GTX 670 and secondary is Your intel HD graphics 3000. Now look at my score. There is only one primary graphics card because I have virtu disabled.


Hey I've got a question, can I do this Lucid Virtu with my 2500K?


----------



## stubass

was expecting better than this








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098

also why does the results show this??
Core clock
300 MHz
Memory clock
150 MHz


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz


Wow, yeah something is definitely not right. You should get at least like 10K score...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Hey I've got a question, can I do this Lucid Virtu with my 2500K?


Don't think the licensing is there. Isn't it only licensed for Z77 and Ivy?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, yeah something is definitely not right. You should get at least like 10K score...
Click to expand...

yeah i just cant figure out what.. could it be cat12.8? or other or firmware on the card, drivers or something.. i have no idea


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Don't think the licensing is there. Isn't it only licensed for Z77 and Ivy?


Z68 should have it...it just won't be MVP. Unless they have since changed that.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Z68 should have it...it just won't be MVP. Unless they have since changed that.


How can i get this Lucid Virtu thing and whats the difference between the MVP version and non MVP version?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Lucid Virtu will not give You any fps boost in gaming. It only gives higher 3dmark score.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Z68 should have it...it just won't be MVP. Unless they have since changed that.


Ninja'd...


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Lucid Virtu will not give You any fps boost in gaming. It only gives higher 3dmark score.


Hmm, that's disappointing...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> @ShotgunBFFL Yes, You have Lucid Virtu enabled, little cheating. Look at Your 3dmark score link. It shows 2 graphics cards. Primary is GTX 670 and secondary is Your intel HD graphics 3000. Now look at my score. There is only one primary graphics card because I have virtu disabled.


This would be the thread to post results with virtu enabled, in the official scores thread it should be disabled (but they don't count single card anymore). His futuremark link doesn't say anything about MVP enabled although the gpu & combined scores do seem off for no MVP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz


Futuremark systeminfo doesn't always get the clocks right. I've never seen it get system memory clocks right, & some gpus it will only show stock/idle clocks whether it is OCed or not.
Don't know why the graphics score is lower than it should be (I'm assuming it was OCed), did you watch it to see if it glitched on any of the game tests?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Lucid Virtu will not give You any fps boost in gaming. It only gives higher 3dmark score.


This, MVP basically drops frames & tells the gpu they have been rendered, so in benchmartks it does show higher FPS & scores are higher. For competition it is considered a cheat & makes it hard to compare scores, although I have heard it can make gameplay look smoother.
It does not boost actual FPS at all though.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Futuremark systeminfo doesn't always get the clocks right. I've never seen it get system memory clocks right, & some gpus it will only show stock/idle clocks whether it is OCed or not.


ahh handy to know..

Quote:


> Don't know why the graphics score is lower than it should be (I'm assuming it was OCed), did you watch it to see if it glitched on any of the game tests?


yes, i watch the whole test and didnt notice any glitches that i am aware of..
yes i OC'ed the card to 1050/1500
i am dumb-founded









PS: ran GPUTool for about 3minutes and averaged 430FPS with no articfacting and max temp was 62*C


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz


Also, on my 2600K, it used to quote the IGP clocks if I didn't go into the HELP tab and in Graphics Adapter, select my card instead of allowing Auto. Is that still happening? I got into the habit of doing that. Maybe it's fixed now?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on my 2600K, it used to quote the IGP clocks if I didn't go into the HELP tab and in Graphics Adapter, select my card instead of allowing Auto. Is that still happening? I got into the habit of doing that. Maybe it's fixed now?
Click to expand...

ok did that now shows the clock speeds but still i am not sure why it is under-performing








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4584316


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ahh handy to know..
> yes, i watch the whole test and didnt notice any glitches that i am aware of..
> yes i OC'ed the card to 1050/1500
> i am dumb-founded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: ran GPUTool for about 3minutes and averaged 430FPS with no articfacting and max temp was 62*C


Looking at hwbot for someone running the same clocks I found that it may not be far off the mark http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1889#start=40#interval=20 , there are a few similar gpu scores at similar clocks.
Guess you would have to squeeze more OC out of the card, different drivers can make some difference as well, not sure what is best for 79xx right now.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ahh handy to know..
> yes, i watch the whole test and didnt notice any glitches that i am aware of..
> yes i OC'ed the card to 1050/1500
> i am dumb-founded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: ran GPUTool for about 3minutes and averaged 430FPS with no articfacting and max temp was 62*C
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at hwbot for someone running the same clocks I found that it may not be far off the mark http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1889#start=40#interval=20 , there are a few similar gpu scores at similar clocks.
> Guess you would have to squeeze more OC out of the card, different drivers can make some difference as well, not sure what is best for 79xx right now.
Click to expand...

alright cool, thanks for the info








i will keep playing around with it.











as far as i can tell drivers and even the BIOS is up to date but if anyone knows better/different drivers i am all ears


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That is a nice score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can probably get a better score if you OC your cpu a little more. The results state your 2500k is clocked at 1600MHz?


Yeah I noticed that too.. not sure why it's showing up like that... The GPU core clock is wrong as well (?). I'll test what my max OC results are soon.

NVIDIA FTW


----------



## goku5868

Here is my 3DMark11 Score..









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3099187


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> was expecting better than this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4583098
> also why does the results show this??
> Core clock
> 300 MHz
> Memory clock
> 150 MHz


Wrong reading, nothing to worry about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Wow, yeah something is definitely not right. You should get at least like 10K score...


His score is somehow low fo 1050/1500 MHz core clock, but nothing to worry about imho, fresh OS would probably fix a problem.

Also for CPU showing up 1600 MHz speed, its because EIST turned on, turn off EIST and System info will read your desired clock.


----------



## K62-RIG

with a 2500/2500K how do you improve the physics score in 3dmark11. I always get a great graphics score but I seem to think that 7200 or there abouts is too low. There has to be a tweak or something out there.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> with a 2500/2500K how do you improve the physics score in 3dmark11. I always get a great graphics score but I seem to think that 7200 or there abouts is too low. There has to be a tweak or something out there.


Up the memory speed, improve latencies.


----------



## K62-RIG

Cool Sena Many thanks. I increase my 9-9-9-24 1600 Corsair Vengeance to 11-11-11-30 1800 so will give that a go.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Cool Sena Many thanks. I increase my 9-9-9-24 1600 Corsair Vengeance to 11-11-11-30 1800 so will give that a go.


Np mate, good luck.

Also one more advise, set command rate to 1T, it should give you about 200 CPU points.


----------



## K62-RIG

These are the numbers i'm seeing. Is this about on par with the rig I have and memory at 1866 11-11-11-30

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4587205


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> These are the numbers i'm seeing. Is this about on par with the rig I have and memory at 1866 11-11-11-30
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4587205


I think its ok for 3.8 GHz.


----------



## K62-RIG

Cool mate many thanks.


----------



## stubass

well i broke the 9000 mark.. will try a higher OC tomorrow and see if i can break 10K lol








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4587587


----------



## Step83

I Wonder if i lobbed my old 9600GSO in would i be able to for it just to physics...


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Np mate, good luck.
> Also one more advise, set command rate to 1T, it should give you about 200 CPU points.


ok what else beside that makes your pc get better scores? i know about the CPU and GPU OC, but ididnt know aobut that one


----------



## amstech

Alot of underwheling Southern Islands results, even with extreme overclocks.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> ok what else beside that makes your pc get better scores? i know about the CPU and GPU OC, but ididnt know aobut that one


Fresh system, no AV, bios tweaks and so on, but all these are minor compared to CPU-GPU-RAM.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> I Wonder if i lobbed my old 9600GSO in would i be able to for it just to physics...


You could for games, but for 3dmark11? no.

3dmark11 uses the cpu for the Physics test.


----------



## Step83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You could for games, but for 3dmark11? no.
> 3dmark11 uses the cpu for the Physics test.


Doh! fail there then looks like the only way ill get a boost is more overclocking or a new CPU which will mean a new mobo and moving to the Intel side at this rate


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Step83*
> 
> I Wonder if i lobbed my old 9600GSO in would i be able to for it just to physics...


Nope, physics in 3dmark11 is solely on the CPU.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Nope, physics in 3dmark11 is solely on the CPU.


It is CPU+Ram, good OC of Ram in both Mhz and timing can get you a *600-700 score boost in Physics* .
With Corsair 1600 9-9-9-24 2T, Same 3.8Ghz stock CPU with turbo boost

With Samsung 2133 9-10-10-26 1T

Same Ram as above, but CPU OCed to 4.3Ghz


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> It is CPU+Ram, good OC of Ram in both Mhz and timing can get you a 600-700 score boost in Physics.










indeed...


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> It is CPU+Ram, good OC of Ram in both Mhz and timing can get you a *600-700 score boost in Physics* .
> With Corsair 1600 9-9-9-24 2T, Same 3.8Ghz stock CPU with turbo boost
> 
> With Samsung 2133 9-10-10-26 1T
> 
> Same Ram as above, but CPU OCed to 4.3Ghz


Why does it say 670 (1x) for the second picture but 670 (2x) in the second picture where your graphics score went up by 8K?


----------



## Scorpion49

I've been working on my 680 Lightning OC a little more, I really need to sit down and see where this cards limits are now that I flashed the old LN2 BIOS onto it. Running the 3770k at 4.4ghz and the card at +150/+375, boost maxes out at 1394mhz.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Alot of underwheling Southern Islands results, even with extreme overclocks.


3DMark is all for show bud. Check out the Heaven Benchmark thread; roles are reversed









My Gig 7950 is hardly underwhelming







. Real world performance is nearly identical to my Lightning 680 @ 1392MHz/1693MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4367735


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Alot of underwheling Southern Islands results, even with extreme overclocks.


Indeed, 600 series is outstanding in 3dmark 11. Have to disable tessellation with AMD to even be competitive in this bench.

My best scores from 680 & 7970

gtx 680 tess enabled










HD7970 tess disabled


----------



## stubass

well this as as high as i can OC stable.. i am happy with that








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4594135


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Why does it say 670 (1x) for the second picture but 670 (2x) in the second picture where your graphics score went up by 8K?


The *Third* was done when I got my second 670 in SLI installed, first two was done when I used a single 670(1st one was without OC, second one with a slight +90/+400 OC). Not really related to the original topic since we were talking about what changes the Physics score and that's only CPU & Ram related.


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Np mate, good luck.
> Also one more advise, set command rate to 1T, it should give you about 200 CPU points.


Hey this worked for me, thanks.
I think i have the same memory as the guy before, 9-9-9-24 1600 --> 11-11-11-30 1866. 2T the physics stayed the same, but with 1T it made a slight improvement

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4596138


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BLACKBIRD002*
> 
> Hey this worked for me, thanks.
> I think i have the same memory as the guy before, 9-9-9-24 1600 --> 11-11-11-30 1866. 2T the physics stayed the same, but with 1T it made a slight improvement
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4596138


I am glad i could help.

Enjoy.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> 3DMark is all for show bud.


Actually 3dMark11's results very closely reflect gaming performance, Tess and PhysX performance and always have.
And nice numbers with 7950, but I don't need to OC my 670 nearly as much to get that type of performance...still, not bad for a bang for your buck GPU. Nice score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Indeed, 600 series is outstanding in 3dmark 11. Have to disable tessellation with AMD to even be competitive in this bench.


No contest, the GTX's run PhysX and Tess much better on average, and have for the last 4-5 years.
Still, this is a much better showing from AMD this time around.

Both GPU's are great cards though, really can't go wrong.
-
Edit : typo!


----------



## deafboy

Except 3Dmark doesn't test PhysX...

the physics is done on the cpu with bullet physics...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Indeed, 600 series is outstanding in 3dmark 11. Have to disable tessellation with AMD to even be competitive in this bench.
> My best scores from 680 & 7970
> gtx 680 tess enabled
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD7970 tess disabled


will it make a difference to turn on or off Open CL, Cuda, Physics, and DirectCompute?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> *Actually 3dMark11's results very closely reflect gaming performance*, Tess and PhysX performance and always have.
> And nice numbers with 7950, but I don't need to OC my 670 nearly as much to get that type of performance...still, not bad for a bang for your buck GPU. Nice score.
> No contest, the GTX's run PhysX and Tess much better on average, and have for the last 4-5 years.
> Still, this is a much better showing from AMD this time around.
> Both GPU's are great cards though, really can't go wrong.
> -
> Edit : typo!


That is simply not true.

Tess is even now with HD 7000 series.
Tess in software way didnt existed 5 years ago.

Amd had tess units in GPUs long ago before Nvidia, but it was just DX limitation at that time.
Physx can run amd GPU as well, it just "protected" by Nvidia.
In other words they have something like patent for Physx, because they bought Ageia Physx, after all physx is not Nvidia invetion, its Ageia.


----------



## EliteReplay

lol cant wait for the FX8150 to post my bench


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> lol cant wait for the FX8150 to post my bench


How come you didn't wait for Piledriver? It is days / week(s) away from release


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> How come you didn't wait for Piledriver? It is days / week(s) away from release


because i got it for 155







PD will cost like 90-100 more


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Actually 3dMark11's results *very closely* reflect gaming performance


I do agree that it reflects gaming performance but not as you describe. For example, the 670 and 680 at same clocks in 3DMark will have you believe that the latter is 10% faster when in games the 680 will actually have no more than a 3% advantage. In addition, I think it is commonly accepted that 3DMark 11 tends to favor Nvidia.


----------



## Jiia

I scored 10588 with a 680 and i7 2600k. I'm not sure if my score is as high as it should be.

The 2600k is OC'd at 4.5GHz and the Asus 680 maxed out at core1165 / ram 3430. Here is a compre with a similar system, my result on the left.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4608791/3dm11/4463999

My friend has an Asus 670 DCII TOP and his graphics score is 10237
My computer has Asus 680 DCII (home OC) and my graphics score is 10942

Do those two cards really only have 600 points difference?


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Indeed, 600 series is outstanding in 3dmark 11. Have to disable tessellation with AMD to even be competitive in this bench.
> My best scores from 680 & 7970
> gtx 680 tess enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD7970 tess disabled


God!

It will be hard to catch that. What cooling did you use?


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiia*
> 
> I scored 10588 with a 680 and i7 2600k. I'm not sure if my score is as high as it should be.
> The 2600k is OC'd at 4.5GHz and the Asus 680 maxed out at core1165 / ram 3430. Here is a compre with a similar system, my result on the left.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4608791/3dm11/4463999
> My friend has an Asus 670 DCII TOP and his graphics score is 10237
> My computer has Asus 680 DCII (home OC) and my graphics score is 10942
> Do those two cards really only have 600 points difference?


Your score is perfectly normal. Here is my Lightning 680 at stock (1202MHz/1503MHz): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4598618. And yes clock for clock, the 670 and 680 are very close in performance just as the 7950 and 7970. In my opinion, the only 680 worth buying is the MSI Lightning as it is voltage unlocked or rather it doesn't require modifications outside the realm of using conventional overclocking software.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> God!
> It will be hard to catch that. What cooling did you use?


Given his volts, I'm going to say LN2 or DICE...


----------



## FtW 420

I was using ln2 but didn't get it very cold, kept it between -35 & -45. Gtx 680 has really strange behavior when cold...


----------



## Sjp770

P10730

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4612878


----------



## nicedart

P10905

Nice to see my sig rig is still keeping up with the single 680's! My i7-920 is holding back my physics though.


----------



## Retrolock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4601698

I need a better cpu probably, a 4.5ghz 3770K (without looking at comparisons) probably beats my 5.1ghz overclock on the 2600K


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Retrolock*
> 
> I need a better cpu probably, a 4.5ghz 3770K (without looking at comparisons) probably beats my 5.1ghz overclock on the 2600K


Nope... a ~4.8GHz maybe even 4.9GHz 3770K paired with same ram would tie your physics. 5.0GHz and greater would be faster than your 2600K


----------



## mohit9206

hey guys this is my 3dmark 11 score for my brand new budget gaming rig.. can you please confirm for me if these scores are what they should be for my system or is my score too low for the hardware i have.. coz my score is looking really bad compared to a lot of score around 10k mark for a lot of people here


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> 
> hey guys this is my 3dmark 11 score for my brand new budget gaming rig.. can you please confirm for me if these scores are what they should be for my system or is my score too low for the hardware i have..


For a HD 7750 at 800/1125 with a G630 cpu @ 2694MHz and 8GB of 1333MHz RAM in a Gigabyte H61M-DS2?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> 
> hey guys this is my 3dmark 11 score for my brand new budget gaming rig.. can you please confirm for me if these scores are what they should be for my system or is my score too low for the hardware i have.. coz my score is looking really bad compared to a lot of score around 10k mark for a lot of people here


Im sorry to say thats probably accurate.


----------



## mohit9206

For a HD 7750 at 800/1125 with a G630 cpu @ 2694MHz and 8GB of 1333MHz RAM in a Gigabyte H61M-DS2?







[/quote]

you mean my system is that bad ?


----------



## charliew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> For a HD 7750 at 800/1125 with a G630 cpu @ 2694MHz and 8GB of 1333MHz RAM in a Gigabyte H61M-DS2?


you mean my system is that bad ?







[/quote]

....yup.

EDIT:









Did you buy a complete computer or parts and is it still within the grace period so we can help you upgrade? 7750 isnt a good card bang/buck etc, you can probably do better


----------



## mohit9206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charliew*
> 
> you mean my system is that bad ?


....yup.
EDIT:








Did you buy a complete computer or parts and is it still within the grace period so we can help you upgrade? 7750 isnt a good card bang/buck etc, you can probably do better







[/quote]

built it myself on a tight budget of $400. should be fine for atleast 2 yrs as i game on no more than 1440*900







so i dont need anything fancy


----------



## UNOE

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4631953

With Tessellation enabled.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> built it myself on a tight budget of $400. should be fine for atleast 2 yrs as i game on no more than 1440*900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i dont need anything fancy


It's completely fine at a resolution like that







Benchmark scores are just scores as well, as long as the system plays games fine and you're happy with the performance everything is fine


----------



## jcamp6336

680 lightning 1385mhz, stock voltage


----------



## nismofreak

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4644794

GB 670OC: Stock BIOS - 1296 Clock / 7366 Memory


----------



## Highness

No overclocking..


----------



## King4x4

New Stable Record:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4646476










2x7950s Bios flashed to 7970s


----------



## EliteReplay

Well im the poorest man in earth when it comes to scores









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4646511


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## General121

Placeholder..Going to take 3Dmark 11 Basic edition benches....Is SuperPi worth taking?
Doesnt seem right but this is only the basic edition:


Ive taken a few tests on the extreme preset and performance preset...My gpu score is really really low since its not using my gpu that much...If it was really stressing my GPU i would hear it but its not using it that much and my score is REALLY low......Can anyone help?
tl:dr: 3dmark11 is not using my GPU much thus resulting in 2k score and not 10k score.


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5250Mhz
HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1370/1750Mhz
*P29430*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4660913


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Core i7 [email protected] 5250Mhz
> HD7970 Quad [email protected] 1370/1750Mhz
> *P29430*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4660913


I'm really jelly...


----------



## Jonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I'm really jelly...


What are you talking about, my friend?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> What are you talking about, my friend?


Jelly = jealous. I know the feeling right now, makes me want more 7970s. Great score man!


----------



## Jonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Jelly = jealous. I know the feeling right now, makes me want more 7970s. Great score man!


Thanks for translation, man








I need more CPU frequency for 4 graphic card. Next stage- CPU LN2 Cooling


----------



## driftingforlife

GTX470

18th out of 104 on HWbot.

http://hwbot.org/submission/2319146_


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Thanks for translation, man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need more CPU frequency for 4 graphic card. Next stage- CPU LN2 Cooling


Ib-e can't come fast enough. Sb-e still has the hard multi wall like sandy bridge, the highest it can get on air/water is still the highest it can get on ln2.
I hope Ib-e will scale with cold the way ivy does


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ib-e can't come fast enough. Sb-e still has the hard multi wall like sandy bridge, the highest it can get on air/water is still the highest it can get on ln2.
> I hope Ib-e will scale with cold the way ivy does


Q3 2013







Its to far away


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*
> 
> GTX470
> 18th out of 104 on HWbot.
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2319146_


Nice...Fermi still putting up a fight


----------



## driftingforlife

When I get a new main GPU I might use my new phase unit on it and push it some more


----------



## superj1977

900 core is not bad for a start, yup id make sure you get a new GPU first before you splode the 470


----------



## King Who Dat

I just installed my new Gtx 680 and I got this score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4684006

This is with my 2500k @ 5.0ghz. My max boost clock is 1241mhz.


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys. Finally I manage to post my score too after so many months. I was neglecting 3DMark 11 until now.. I would love any comments on it.









Be happy with my average overclocker 680 JS or not? Boost was at 1254 as reported by PrecisionX.
CPU was at 4.4Ghz and ram at 1700 9-9-8-21-1T.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King Who Dat*
> 
> I just installed my new Gtx 680 and I got this score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4684006
> This is with my 2500k @ 5.0ghz. My max boost clock is 1241mhz.


Not bad...


----------



## King Who Dat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not bad...


Thanks ! I've never had a flagship card this close to it's initial release. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Jesse^_^

My 920mhz GTX460 with 2 case fans ghetto'd. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/1616262

My 7870CF at 1100mhz base speed. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4366005


----------



## josephimports

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4701007

Memory boost from 1600 to 2133 pushed it over 500 points, enough to pass 10000.
MSI Lightning 7970 1225c/1600m 1.237v
3570k 4.5GHz 2133MHz memory


----------



## Pistolp

Here's mine:










Full specs: (all oc's are not max oc's, just nice bumps up)

AMD 1055t cpu 2.8ghz > 3.5ghz oc stock volts
2x HIS HD5770's xfire oc 850/1200 > 925/1300
Gigabyte 880ga-ud3h mobo
Arctic cooling freezer xtreme heatsink

all else not so important


----------



## jay2nice000

5.1ghz 2500k
1866mhz 8 gig
1250/1800 clocks









i think im the first person with 7950 to break the 10,000 point marker. just wait till next week when i order my 16 gig 2133mhz ram







might break 11000 mark, eat your hearts out 680 and 7970 owners


----------



## Farmer Boe

You're not the first, but to the P10,000+ 7950 club is pretty small.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> 5.1ghz 2500k
> 1866mhz 8 gig
> 1250/1800 clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think im the first person with 7950 to break the 10,000 point marker. just wait till next week when i order my 16 gig 2133mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might break 11000 mark, eat your hearts out 680 and 7970 owners


Nice score. Did you use VITRU MVP?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> 5.1ghz 2500k
> 1866mhz 8 gig
> 1250/1800 clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think im the first person with 7950 to break the 10,000 point marker. just wait till next week when i order my 16 gig 2133mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might break 11000 mark, eat your hearts out 680 and 7970 owners


nice one dude
i am getting close to 10k lol
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4618022
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ucmr/


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> You're not the first, but to the P10,000+ 7950 club is pretty small.


meh still happy to be in a small club









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Nice score. Did you use VITRU MVP?


never heard of it so im gonna say no lol


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice one dude
> i am getting close to 10k lol
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4618022
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ucmr/


what driver are you using?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> nice one dude
> i am getting close to 10k lol
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4618022
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9ucmr/
> 
> 
> 
> what driver are you using?
Click to expand...

Asus branded CCC12.9


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Asus branded CCC12.9


why does it say your graphics driver is not approved ?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Asus branded CCC12.9
> 
> 
> 
> why does it say your graphics driver is not approved ?
Click to expand...

i believe because 12.9 is still in beta, or are you using 12.9b??

i have seen this a bit that driver is not approved in other results and the 7950/7970 owners thread..

also its weird as sometimes 3Dmark11 reports my OC and my system OC and other times it doesnt


----------



## jay2nice000

with MVP


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> with MVP


thats cheating hahaha.. JUST KIDDING.. amazing what MVP can do


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thats cheating hahaha.. JUST KIDDING.. amazing what MVP can do


it has to be cheating lol


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thats cheating hahaha.. JUST KIDDING.. amazing what MVP can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has to be cheating lol
Click to expand...

yeah isnt MVP only on 7 series boards


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah isnt MVP only on 7 series boards


it can be used on z68 boards


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah isnt MVP only on 7 series boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can be used on z68 boards
Click to expand...

really??? i am going to try then


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> it can be used on z68 boards


No I have it on my z77 and use it.


----------



## Belander87

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4711413


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belander87*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4711413


I'm assuming stock...?


----------



## Belander87

ya, i just put it in last night and haven't played with it at all, besides BF3 and PS2.


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4718986


----------



## gotendbz1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4666989

gpu score can prolly be a little higher, but plx card slows it down some.


----------



## ximatekorange

here is my p score for four gtx 670's


----------



## antonis21

My new score:10748 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726133


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ximatekorange*
> 
> here is my p score for four gtx 670's


I gotta ask...why four GTX670s rather than a few lightnings or....? (Just curious..)


----------



## th3illusiveman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726378

I5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz
HD7970 @ 1150/1550

P: 10073
GPU: 11183


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726378
> I5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz
> HD7970 @ 1150/1550
> P: 10073
> GPU: 11183


How the... Is it the beta drivers that's increasing the graphics score so much?


----------



## axipher

Intel X3480 @ 3.07 + 7950 @ 1000/1500: P7967

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726279


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Intel X3480 @ 3.07 + 7950 @ 1000/1500: P7967
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726279


For a sec I was like X3480









Then I saw it's an Xeon in your sig rig lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Intel X3480 @ 3.07 + 7950 @ 1000/1500: P7967
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4726279
> 
> 
> 
> For a sec I was like X3480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw it's an Xeon in your sig rig lol
Click to expand...

Yep, perfect little gaming CPU lol.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> How the... Is it the beta drivers that's increasing the graphics score so much?


yep

My old GPU score was 9820 at 1150/1550

got a 1363 boost with these new drivers.


----------



## jay2nice000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727159

jesus my 7950 its almost hitting 11,000







cant wait to break that 11,000 wall when my new ram comes in







eat your heart out 680 users


----------



## josephimports

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727301


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727159
> jesus my 7950 it almost hitting 11,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to break that 11,000 wall when my new ram comes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat your heart out 680 users


Hmm is that with Virtu on?


----------



## Iamthebull

Sorry to derail a bit. My core speed on my 6950 is showing as only 250MHz when using 3DMark11, any idea why?

Thanks!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Sorry to derail a bit. My core speed on my 6950 is showing as only 250MHz when using 3DMark11, any idea why?
> 
> Thanks!


AMD bug. 3DMark uses SystemInfo to track your system, and it reads the cards current clocks, and for some reason reads the clocks after AMD's drivers have had time to kick back in to 2D clock mode.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727159
> jesus my 7950 it almost hitting 11,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to break that 11,000 wall when my new ram comes in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat your heart out 680 users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm is that with Virtu on?
Click to expand...

i wonder too but i have my doubts it as he has he has a good 110MHz core clock over mine, 75MHz vRAM (which would certainly add to his score in comparison to mine) plus 5.1GHz CPU helps a bit and is not quite 1000 point s ahead of me in graphics score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727032


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> AMD bug. 3DMark uses SystemInfo to track your system, and it reads the cards current clocks, and for some reason reads the clocks after AMD's drivers have had time to kick back in to 2D clock mode.


Everyone elses 3dMark11 links are showing the correct speeds though?

Here is how mine is showing currently.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727754


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> AMD bug. 3DMark uses SystemInfo to track your system, and it reads the cards current clocks, and for some reason reads the clocks after AMD's drivers have had time to kick back in to 2D clock mode.


No, I have a Nvidia card and it does the same thing.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> Everyone elses 3dMark11 links are showing the correct speeds though?


As far as I have seen no one has the correct clocks on the 3dmark page.


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> No, I have a Nvidia card and it does the same thing.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692
> As far as I have seen no one has the correct clocks on the 3dmark page.


A score of 5106 just seems to be incredibly low with my setup. Thoughts?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iamthebull*
> 
> A score of 5106 just seems to be incredibly low with my setup. Thoughts?


Sounds about right to me considering my score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193465
(Ph II x4 at 4.3, RAM at 1800 9-10-9 1T, 2x6970 at 940/1450)

Drop in a 2nd GPU, overclock it, and clock up the RAM, that'll boost your score. Gotta remember that these guys are pulling 4.5+ Ghz 2500ks and dual GPUs and/or insanely clocked 7k/600 cards.


----------



## josephimports

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727902

3DMark11 P11087
7970 1225c/1600m
3570k 4800c/2133m
AMD Beta 12.11 Drivers


----------



## Iamthebull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Sounds about right to me considering my score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193465
> (Ph II x4 at 4.3, RAM at 1800 9-10-9 1T, 2x6970 at 940/1450)
> Drop in a 2nd GPU, overclock it, and clock up the RAM, that'll boost your score. Gotta remember that these guys are pulling 4.5+ Ghz 2500ks and dual GPUs and/or insanely clocked 7k/600 cards.


Bummer. It still does everything I need it to do, I just figured I'd have better results.

Thank you!


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hmm is that with Virtu on?


hell no with virtu i get around 14000


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i wonder too but i have my doubts it as he has he has a good 110MHz core clock over mine, 75MHz vRAM (which would certainly add to his score in comparison to mine) plus 5.1GHz CPU helps a bit and is not quite 1000 point s ahead of me in graphics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727032


lol check the link to virtu was on and already post proof before with and without virtu


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i wonder too but i have my doubts it as he has he has a good 110MHz core clock over mine, 75MHz vRAM (which would certainly add to his score in comparison to mine) plus 5.1GHz CPU helps a bit and is not quite 1000 point s ahead of me in graphics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4727032
> 
> 
> 
> lol check the link to virtu was on and already post proof before with and without virtu
Click to expand...

hahaha, i forgot we had a discussion about it


----------



## trulsrohk

fun with the fresh 12.11 drivers http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4728217


----------



## Casey Ryback

Very nice gains indeed.

Sapphire OC 7950 @1200/1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4728684

I wonder if invidia will drop prices on cards because of this?


----------



## xCamoLegend

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4729232

Stock clocks as I am getting CTDS on 3DMARK11 if I go even 10mhz over the stock clocks on my cards ... Not sure why everything else seems stable :L

12.11 CATS


----------



## jay2nice000

with new beta drivers



with virtu ON


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casey Ryback*
> 
> Very nice gains indeed.
> Sapphire OC 7950 @1200/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4728684
> I wonder if invidia will drop prices on cards because of this?


Hmm I am thinking of a second 670. But the thing is I would buy it whether the price drops or not, and it probably wont. I bought my 670 FTW at first release for 419.99, and now its $409 with a $20 rebate, not a big change at all.


----------



## King4x4

Crossfired 7950s Gpu 1150mhz/1500mhz ram.

12.9










12.11


----------



## martinhal

I like the new AMD driver

Before http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4711310

After http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4734849


----------



## Stay Puft

3770K @ 4.8
GTX 690 +100 Core, +200 Mem, 135% TP
Memory @ 1100 10-11-10-28 1T



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4737402


----------



## josephimports

P11328
Graphics: 12351
3570k 4700/2133
7970 1260/1800

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4737824


----------



## ketxxx

I'm sure theres more to come from this card as results are with a VERY dirty W7 install and I have a lot of optimisations I haven't done in general. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4738301


----------



## DunkinFresh

I'm pretty proud of myself for finally giving in to upgrade my CPU. It wasn't quite the route I originally intended, but I do think it was a very good one. At least to hold me off for a year or two. (I got sick of the 1045t months after I got it lol)

Here's the results. Really hardly an improvement in combined score because my graphics card is all-but-impressive. Nearly doubled my physics score though, I can't wait to see how this looks with a brand new GTX660ti FTW.

New result with 3570k:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739715

Old result with Phenom 1045t:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4501937


----------



## ketxxx

Depending what prices are like where you are, you can probably get a 7950 for less and with the new AMD drivers that do some real impressive stuff for performance in games without butchering IQ a 7950 would convincingly beat a 660Ti especially when you start to turn the eyecandy up and hit higher resolutions.

Looking at your build, you made a poor choice with the Corsair RAM, G.Skill are far superior to Corsair at every pricepoint - particularly on the OCing front.


----------



## Blaze0303

Updated to 12.11 Beta Drivers, and my already golden 7950 went a bit higher. Graphics Score of 11412 and a P10274.

1275/1900 @ 1300mV my 3570K is at 4.2Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4741693


----------



## DunkinFresh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketxxx*
> 
> Depending what prices are like where you are, you can probably get a 7950 for less and with the new AMD drivers that do some real impressive stuff for performance in games without butchering IQ a 7950 would convincingly beat a 660Ti especially when you start to turn the eyecandy up and hit higher resolutions.
> Looking at your build, you made a poor choice with the Corsair RAM, G.Skill are far superior to Corsair at every pricepoint - particularly on the OCing front.


I don't really understand the difference in _brands_ of RAM. I have always been convinced that it all came down to preference for the most part. Have any resources that show the difference in performance between brands, or guides for choosing RAM?


----------



## mahiv87

Here is my score.


----------



## nismofreak

Looking at that physics score, it seems that you haven't overclocked the CPU. What speed is your memory?


----------



## gotendbz1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4666989 newest whlq drivers

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4747877 newest beta drivers

wow talk about no difference, exact same gpu score.


----------



## yoyo711

Here is my score. 12.11b New driver









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4728466 p10146 1100 1575 hd7950 10/22/2012 4.8ghz cpu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4748493 p10786 1175 1800 hd7950 10/23/2012 5.2ghz cpu


----------



## yoyo711

Here Push More P11269 with HD7950

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4748688 p11269 1250 1800 hd7950 10/24/2012

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4749049 P11373 1265 1865 hd7950 10/24/2012 Push More P11373


----------



## icy_cool_quad

I'm sure I could break 11k with a higher OC of my CPU. The Fermi's still got some life in them.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4749237


----------



## mohit9206

just benchmarked 3dmark 11 with new 12.10 whql drivers and my graphics score went up by about hundred from 2359 to 2456 and myphysics score from 2601 to 2704 .
my overall score from 2451 to 2652 for my hd7750 with pentium G630 cpu . pretty cool


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Looking at that physics score, it seems that you haven't overclocked the CPU. What speed is your memory?


uh oh lol. My cpu is actually oc'd @ 4.5ghz and my memory @1866 10-10-10. What should my score look like?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Looking at that physics score, it seems that you haven't overclocked the CPU. What speed is your memory?
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh lol. My cpu is actually oc'd @ 4.5ghz and my memory @1866 10-10-10. What should my score look like?
Click to expand...

might just be becuase your using an i5, physics scores are much higher on i7 as they love HT!


----------



## mahiv87

I was able to squeeze a little more out of my cpu and oc'd @ 4.6Ghz.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Here Push More P11269 with HD7950
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4748688 p11269 1250 1800 hd7950 10/24/2012
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4749049 P11373 1265 1865 hd7950 10/24/2012 Push More P11373


Good to see another beast 7950!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> might just be becuase your using an i5, physics scores are much higher on i7 as they love HT!


yes they do


----------



## nismofreak

Doesn't IB inherently produce higher physics than SB? I though they did.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Good to see another beast 7950!


Thanks


----------



## Vi0lence

best i could get with the gigabyte z77x-up7. lost 150 points abouts. not to bad overall.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> best i could get with the gigabyte z77x-up7. lost 150 points abouts. not to bad overall.


Your m/board before was EVGA P67 FTW, which has 2 x16 slots and a x8?

Think the z77x uses a plx chip to get four lanes which adds a bit of latency? That might explain it.


----------



## Vi0lence

yea and the z77x-up7 also runs 8x8x8x8 i think. so no x16 but yea i think the plx chip is the culprit. but thats not to bad of a trade off as ill gain that back and then some with the 4th graphics card added in. not to shabby though. my vantage scores were right on the heels of where i was before. maybe 80 points total loss.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nismofreak*
> 
> Doesn't IB inherently produce higher physics than SB? I though they did.


Well speaking same clocked IB i5 vs SB i5 or IB i7 vs SB i7, yes. But SB i7 > IB i5.


----------



## mahiv87

Here is my updated score. Im so close to 10k.


----------



## martinhal

1 card http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4780262

vs

3 cards http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4756769


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Well speaking same clocked IB i5 vs SB i5 or IB i7 vs SB i7, yes. But SB i7 > IB i5.


Well, I have SB i5. So I guess my 4.9GHz clock plus 2133 mem makes up the difference in physics. Didn't realize it makes THAT much difference.


----------



## FLEAX13

LOL my rig will crush that one


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FLEAX13*
> 
> LOL my rig will crush that one


If you add your rig as a rigbuilder "list" to your signature, (add list) we will all be able to see that rig you have.


----------



## lurker2501

Is this an OK score?


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> Is this an OK score?


yes that is a nice score for your setup.


----------



## Bennny

Here's mine. Also, a little off topic, but CPU-Z is reading that my CPU is running at 4.5Ghz in idle, but the voltage is around 1V. I assume my computer would crash if this was really the case. Any idea what is causing this issue? Speedstep is enabled.


----------



## NewHighScore

Super bored this Sunday morn so I decided to crack the window and do some runs. I want so bad to be in the 10k cool kids club but this is the best I could come up with on my dinky little 670.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Here's mine. Also, a little off topic, but CPU-Z is reading that my CPU is running at 4.5Ghz in idle, but the voltage is around 1V. I assume my computer would crash if this was really the case. Any idea what is causing this issue? Speedstep is enabled.


Have you disabled core parking? If not it should bring your score up

http://forum.cakewalk.com/tm.aspx?m=1861804


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Have you disabled core parking? If not it should bring your score up
> http://forum.cakewalk.com/tm.aspx?m=1861804


Just did that. actually got a tiny bit lower score. Might just be variation in the results and not anything to do with the core parking.

SCORE
P10117 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
10334
PHYSICS SCORE
10302
COMBINED SCORE
8542


----------



## vectrauk

Here's mine


----------



## gregoryH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vectrauk*
> 
> Here's mine


You need 12.11 beta and some OC


----------



## Gabkicks

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4766428/3dm11/4766243

stock i score p 8575, OC'ed I score 100074


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vectrauk*
> 
> Here's mine


dude overclock you card


----------



## vectrauk

wow, just installed 12.11 beta and my graphics score has gone up to 8626


----------



## ViTosS

MSI GTX 670 [email protected]/6000Mhz with driver 306.97:


----------



## spinejam

*MSI 7950 TFIII*: (single card)


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vectrauk*
> 
> wow, just installed 12.11 beta and my graphics score has gone up to 8626


12.11 beta is awesome huh lol. Yeah I gained almost 1k points just going from 12.10 to 12.11 on my 7950.


----------



## bmgjet

FX-8350 @ 4.75ghz/6850 CF @ 1ghz/1.15ghz
SCORE
P8329 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
8501
PHYSICS SCORE
8681
COMBINED SCORE
6874

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4787999

FX-8120 @ 4.75ghz/6850 CF @ 1ghz/1.15ghz
SCORE
P8240 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
8733
PHYSICS SCORE
7732
COMBINED SCORE
6221
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3306560

Different gfx drivers.


----------



## Honk5891

First run of 3D Mark 11 on performance mode. 8508

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4788792


----------



## jlhawn

whats the difference between 3d mark 11 and 3d mark vanatge? in 3d mark 11 my score is p10335 and in the 3d mark vanatge it's p35293 whats up with that


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> whats the difference between 3d mark 11 and 3d mark vanatge? in 3d mark 11 my score is p10335 and in the 3d mark vanatge it's p35293 whats up with that


They're different programs with completely different scoring systems. You can't compare Vantage P-score with 3Dm11 P-score.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> They're different programs with completely different scoring systems. You can't compare Vantage P-score with 3Dm11 P-score.


cool, thank you i'm gunna read up on them a little. Steam has both now for a demo download.


----------



## jlhawn

Steam gives the same description for both, they don't even tell you whats the difference.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Steam gives the same description for both, they don't even tell you whats the difference.


Why would you get them through steam? And why need a "demo"? Both are free to use for the most widely used test; standard P-score.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Why would you get them through steam? And why need a "demo"? Both are free to use for the most widely used test; standard P-score.


I got mine from the Futuremark web-site, I was just saying that steam now offers the full version of both for $19.99 ea but they have a demo i guess if you want to try them before you buy them


----------



## alancsalt

Something like 11 tests graphics for games only, and Vantage tests for a range of gpu uses.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Something like 11 tests graphics for games only, and Vantage tests for a range of gpu uses.


yeah when i ran the vantage it only ran 3 cpu and 1 gpu test, and when i ran 11 i lost count how many test it ran on my cpu and 2 gpu's.

thanks for your info it cleared it up for me.


----------



## Rbby258

overclock single 7950 1100mhz core 1400mhz mem - p10241
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4796940

2 stock cards - p14475
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4799980


----------



## Hoodz

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680(3x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
SCORE
P19237 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
27170
PHYSICS SCORE
10761
COMBINED SCORE
9579
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4781762


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah when i ran the vantage it only ran 3 cpu and 1 gpu test, and when i ran 11 i lost count how many test it ran on my cpu and 2 gpu's.
> thanks for your info it cleared it up for me.


Hmmmm, this from a Futuremark employee:
Quote:


> 3DMark 06 is a benchmark that uses DirectX 9 and is aimed for DX9 and early DX10 class hardware. You can run it on any Windows PC that supports DX9 but you should note that the results become heavily CPU-dependent on modern hardware (fast DX10, midrange DX11 and up). I would recommend against using it with hardware that meets or beats the performance of GeForce 9800GTX or Radeon HD 3870 and above as in those cases the score is always limited by the processor (in other words - a GeForce 9800GTX and a GeForce GTX 580 get nearly same scores in 3DMark06 while there is obviously a huge performance difference). You can get some additional use out of it with faster hardware with very high resolution custom runs but obviously those scores have to be compared only with other custom runs done with such a high resolution. It is still a valid benchmark for comparing CPU performance with modern processors. Runs on XP, Vista and Windows 7.
> 
> 3DMark Vantage is a benchmark that uses DirectX 10 and is aimed all for DX10 level hardware. It provides perfectly valid benchmark results for all current DX10 and DX11 level hardware but doesn't take advantage of any new DX11 features (or benchmark the video card performance of those features, like Tessellation, for example). Vista or Windows 7 required.
> 
> 3DMark 11 is a benchmark that uses DirectX 11 and is for all current DX11 level hardware. Provides valid results with all DX11 hardware currently available or appearing in the foreseeable future and also specifically benchmarks new DX11 features like Tessellation and DirectCompute. Windows Vista (with updates to add DX11) or Windows 7 required. http://support.futuremark.com/futuremark/topics/3dmark06_vs_3dmark11


Not quite what I thought...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah when i ran the vantage it only ran 3 cpu and 1 gpu test, and when i ran 11 i lost count how many test it ran on my cpu and 2 gpu's.
> thanks for your info it cleared it up for me.


11 is 4 GPU, 1 CPU, 1 Both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Something like 11 tests graphics for games only, and Vantage tests for a range of gpu uses.


Vantage is DX10 (and possibly more), 11 is DX11.


----------



## mohit9206

hey can anyone tell if my scores are alright ?


----------



## Elyminator

P4318
I think some upgrades are due soon.


----------



## qwwwizx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> P4318
> I think some upgrades are due soon.


gaming laptop score


----------



## croseiv

Heres my best 3d mark 11 performance score. I just need to squeeze out about 1k more to get into hall of fame...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4767258


----------



## Marioshi

Don't know if this is a good score or not, I was excited though. 2x7970, i5-3570k overclocked to 4.4 (I think)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4768116


----------



## Vaub

I think it's the best I can get from my Phenom II & my 7950 right now with my current setup.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4747652


----------



## Marioshi

Score for my HTPC (DVR):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4821683


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.2GHz -- 7970 Matrix @1325MHz:


----------



## enzu

Hello .. all stock


----------



## K62-RIG

Very impressive enzu.... very impressive


----------



## croseiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 3960x @5.2GHz -- 7970 Matrix @1325MHz:


Nice! Looks like a good OC on that 3960 too.


----------



## CasperGS




----------



## croseiv

When you guys are benching the 7970s are those numbers with AA on or off? Was just reading about the effect of that on the results.


----------



## Vaub

I think it's more with the new 12.11b drivers, upped my score by 1200 !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croseiv*
> 
> When you guys are benching the 7970s are those numbers with AA on or off? Was just reading about the effect of that on the results.


People can turn some settings down in AMD Catalyst settings and help boost scores, like tessellation for eg.

My score was just a install Catalyst, up the clocks and voltage in Asus tweak and bench.


----------



## wanako

Here's my latest from my Onyx:
8700


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> Here's my latest from my Onyx:
> 8700


Try to boost up that ram, that is quite low..


----------



## Marioshi

update. I broke 14000!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4830771

Edit, so close to 15000!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4830990


----------



## FtW 420

The 12.11 driver makes a pretty impressive difference.

Old best score with tesselation disabled, card frozen & max clocks









Score with new driver, tesselation disabled









here's what it did default settings (no changes in CCC, tess enabled)


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The 12.11 driver makes a pretty impressive difference.
> Old best score with tesselation disabled, card frozen & max clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score with new driver, tesselation disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's what it did default settings (no changes in CCC, tess enabled)


Nice Scores and WOW for the Oc (cpu and video card)


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwwwizx*
> 
> gaming laptop score










I know it is only a wimpy little 460... it's getting replaced this month soon as i find the funds to pay rent and buy a new card haha


----------



## CasperGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vaub*
> 
> I think it's more with the new 12.11b drivers, upped my score by 1200 !


That driver screwed my system up and had to redo it back to older version.


----------



## enzu

Beat my personal best score


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enzu*
> 
> Beat my personal best score




You should be doing MUCH more than that with 2 690s and a 3930k. My setup which was 4 680s and a 3930k @ 4.9ghz pulled the above score. Your physics score and GPU scores both seem extremely low for your setup.

Also, this was using ancient drivers as well, and haven't run newer ones as I'm currently running 4 7970s instead and will have a 3dmark score for that as well once I figure out which of my 7 7970s are the best overclockers









Before anyone asks why I have so many GPUs, it's due to BTC Mining (but we can't discuss that here).


----------



## enzu

Yes I have been told such things before, it's been mentioned that my triple monitor set up, and amount of background running software could be the issue I have .. as I use my computer primarily to create graphics with .. as I hate Mac









I also have no clue on how to really overclock my cpu, so that not gonna help me either .. plus I'm air cooled .. but yea thanks for the comment


----------



## King4x4

Just installed a third 7950... 970 with HT off OCed to 4.2ghz, [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4855139


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What should 3570K @ 4.6Ghz get @ Physics Score? I remember getting more then 7.7K with my 2500K @ 4.8Ghz. Did something change?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What should 3570K @ 4.6Ghz get @ Physics Score? I remember getting more then 7.7K with my 2500K @ 4.8Ghz. Did something change?


i would think they would be similar, maybe hit the 8k mark.. there isnt much difference between a 4.6GHz Ivy than a 4.8GHz sandy.. both are 4C/4T cpu's so no boost in physics from HT..


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What should 3570K @ 4.6Ghz get @ Physics Score? I remember getting more then 7.7K with my 2500K @ 4.8Ghz. Did something change?


Just ran a quick test with 2600k at 4.5Ghz HT off (similar to 2500k) & got 9k physics, 3570k at 4.6 should get around 10k. Depends on memory too, faster memory is bigger physics score, from 1600 to 2600Mhz is about a 2000 point boost.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What should 3570K @ 4.6Ghz get @ Physics Score? I remember getting more then 7.7K with my 2500K @ 4.8Ghz. Did something change?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just ran a quick test with 2600k at 4.5Ghz HT off (similar to 2500k) & got 9k physics, 3570k at 4.6 should get around 10k. Depends on memory too, faster memory is bigger physics score, from 1600 to 2600Mhz is about a 2000 point boost.


10k is about right...
At 4.5 my IB scores 9757 ram at 2133
At 4.8 my SB scores 9302 ram at 2133

Identical components other than the CPU.

How's this for a 690, P14235, ram is only running at 1600.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am going to run it a again to give you guys something to look.

Here you go:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4866751

For some reason the score is up now to 8.8K.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am going to run it a again to give you guys something to look.
> 
> Here you go:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4866751
> 
> For some reason the score is up now to 8.8K.


quite a nice boost







, then i would say your CPU change has made the difference of 1.1k and maybe the drivers if you updated them after you were getting 7.7k on your 2500k.. i take it RAM is the same at 1600..


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> quite a nice boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then i would say your CPU change has made the difference of 1.1k and maybe the drivers if you updated them after you were getting 7.7k on your 2500k.. i take it RAM is the same at 1600..


No first run with 3570K was 7.7K Second run 8.8K.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> quite a nice boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then i would say your CPU change has made the difference of 1.1k and maybe the drivers if you updated them after you were getting 7.7k on your 2500k.. i take it RAM is the same at 1600..
> 
> 
> 
> No first run with 3570K was 7.7K Second run 8.8K.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What should 3570K @ 4.6Ghz get @ Physics Score? *I remember getting more then 7.7K with my 2500K @ 4.8Ghz.* Did something change?


ahh the bold part confused me









other than overclocking components, or maybe driver change i too am intrigued why you now have a boost of 1.1k on physics


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> ahh the bold part confused me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other than overclocking components, or maybe driver change i too am intrigued why you now have a boost of 1.1k on physics


When i had 2500K @ 4.8GHz different GPU and MB same RAM i got 9K+ i think.
Now with 3570K @ 4.6Ghz at first i was only getting 7.7K and then second run i got 8.8K which is puzzling why such a huge change from runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Something else accessed the cpu during the test?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Something else accessed the cpu during the test?


that could be it, run the test a few times and compare..


----------



## mohit9206

lol doesnt anyone get scores below 5k ? am i the only one ?








i have the most powerful pc among all my friends but you guys make my pc look really bad


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am going to run it a again to give you guys something to look.
> Here you go:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4866751
> For some reason the score is up now to 8.8K.


Hmm, mine breaks 9000 @ 4.5. Maybe its the ram, mine runs at 2133mhz. Either way, I would assume the 8800 result is the more accurate one. Lol, one time I ran 3dmark11 while prime95 was running in the backround and freaked out when my physics score was like under 5000!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> update. I broke 14000!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4830771
> Edit, so close to 15000!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4830990


My goal is to break 10,000 physics, 19,000 GPU, and 15,000 overall. Mostly, I need to up my CPU. I know it will do 5.0ghz but I need to get it stable.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> lol doesnt anyone get scores below 5k ? am i the only one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the most powerful pc among all my friends but you guys make my pc look really bad


That is because most of our systems are 2,3 or even 4 times as expensive as your system. Not necessarily a bad thing though


----------



## josephimports

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4875663

P12009
Graphics 12270
Physics 12174
7970 1245c / 1800m
3770K 4500c / 2666m


----------



## enzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> lol doesnt anyone get scores below 5k ? am i the only one ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have the most powerful pc among all my friends but you guys make my pc look really bad


hehe know this exact feeling


----------



## croseiv

Here's my set secondary up (Single GTX 680 and 2600K at 4.6 ghz). Not too bad IMO...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4850033


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croseiv*
> 
> Here's my set secondary up (Single GTX 680 and 2600K at 4.6 ghz). Not too bad IMO...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4850033


Secondary setup?! Very nice.


----------



## croseiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Secondary setup?! Very nice.


Thanks. Yes, my primary set up is a 3930K on a ASUS RIVE board. Unfortunately I fried my 3930K







. I plan to get a new chip soon though. Although I my get a 3770K.


----------



## Marioshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croseiv*
> 
> Thanks. Yes, my primary set up is a 3930K on a ASUS RIVE board. Unfortunately I fried my 3930K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I plan to get a new chip soon though. Although I my get a 3770K.


Wouldn't the 3770k be almost expensive considering the board change?


----------



## croseiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marioshi*
> 
> Wouldn't the 3770k be almost expensive considering the board change?


Nah. I already have a Sandy/Ivy bridge board that will run a 3770. I'm using it now.


----------



## Moparman

Guys how is this 3d11 score. Current system is my W3520 an evga GTX 460 2win. This rig is on air so i cant push it to much more. might go for 910core.

P7630

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4885280


----------



## croseiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Guys how is this 3d11 score. Current system is my W3520 an evga GTX 460 2win. This rig is on air so i cant push it to much more. might go for 910core.
> P7630
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4885280


Looks good judging buy the distribution table. Your score falls to the right of the mean.


----------



## King4x4

New Trifire score. Stock speeds on the GPus and 3.9Ghz on the 970:



Gonna try OCing them cards a bit.

EDIT Oced them to 1050 and 1400 on the memory... very nice score Id say!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4889294


----------



## Birthday

Here's where I am so far: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4892858

This is my first attempt at overclocking (first computer I ever really built myself, actually). Right now the focus is on getting that physics score up. I never really intended to overclock when I built this thing though, so some of my components are not the best for the job.


----------



## Kindredice

*GTX 570 934/4400 - i5 3570k @ 4845mhz*

*P7354*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4898724


----------



## MGF Derp

3570K @ 5Ghz

7970 @ 1200/1700

Ram @ 2133 11-11-11-30 1T


----------



## Scorpion49

3770k @ 4.6ghz, GTX 680 @ 1315/6800. GTS 450 for BL2 Physx but I don't think that effects 3dmark11.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4859216


----------



## Yukss

is this result any good ? i got more with my old i7 930 @ 4.3ghz and my two gtx 580 in sli


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> is this result any good ? i got more with my old i7 930 @ 4.3ghz and my two gtx 580 in sli


Thats about right for 580's in SLI.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats about right for 580's in SLI.


}}no no, that was my old rig, see the gpu and cpuz screen, thats my current rig


----------



## mfranco702

GTX 680 SLI, one msi Lightning and one EVGA Superclocked Signature 2, both running independent clock speeds and voltages


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> 
> 3570K @ 5Ghz
> 7970 @ 1200/1700
> Ram @ 2133 11-11-11-30 1T


Something's wrong there..

Look at my IB 4.5 score, link


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Something's wrong there..
> Look at my IB 4.5 score, link


Definitely. He should check for Whea errors in Event Viewer. That's a healthy physics score for a 4.5GHz 3570k.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> is this result any good ? i got more with my old i7 930 @ 4.3ghz and my two gtx 580 in sli


Your result is good. It's what I'd expect from your hardware and overclocks.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Something's wrong there..
> Look at my IB 4.5 score, link


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josephimports*
> 
> Definitely. He should check for Whea errors in Event Viewer. That's a healthy physics score for a 4.5GHz 3570k.


Like said damn your physics is high. What do you think is up? I thought it was a little low, but I know there is tweaks I am missing.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Like said damn your physics is high. What do you think is up? I thought it was a little low, but I know there is tweaks I am missing.


My timings are tighter 2133/9-10-10-24.

You could have had a cpu core fail during the run.


----------



## MGF Derp

Ill have to retry it at 4.8 which I know is more stable. Really want this 5Ghz to be stable but I dont think I have the right cooling right now.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Your result is good. It's what I'd expect from your hardware and overclocks.


ok then


----------



## PARTON

new beta 6 is good.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4908873


----------



## Anomander Rake

Anomander Rake - [email protected] - 1xgtx 580 [email protected]/1050/2000

http://hwbot.org/submission/2327865_

my first day of ocing


----------



## croseiv

GTX 680 at 1336 mHz, 7804 memory. Core i7 2600 K at 4.6 gHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4903502 (P11821)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4910674 (X4165)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anomander Rake*
> 
> Anomander Rake - [email protected] - 1xgtx 580 [email protected]/1050/2000
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2327865_
> my first day of ocing


As you probably know by now, you need to post at HWbot again with a CPUZ memory tab open in your screenshot before anyone reports its absence and your result gets disallowed. Good result though.


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> *GTX 570 934/4400 - i5 3570k @ 4845mhz*
> *P7354*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4898724


I thought that result would be higher considering both the CPU and GPU are overclocked.


----------



## maestrobg

12292 p single gtx680 lightning


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I thought that result would be higher considering both the CPU and GPU are overclocked.


I think its high enough with no tweaks or tricks, comparing with others I could drop my ram to cl8 but not sure if that would make a difference. I was getting 6700 at 800mhz gpu, with 934mhz I got 7350+ , overclocking memory doesnt do much on 3dmark, I went from 2000 to 2200(4400dd) and the change was only 55 points. This is with 1.1v and there is a 1.2v bios too, I am guessing people with 950+ gpu are using that bios. I just cant be bothered with flashing the card, plus going from 800mhz to 920mhz on medal of honor made a great difference, I'll wait for GTX 760Ti =)


----------



## maestrobg

new score.... 12772 p


----------



## K62-RIG

nice but your screenshot is P12404. Might want to repost the pic.


----------



## maestrobg

i said graphics score is 12772


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> new score.... 12772 p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> i said graphics score is 12772


No you said 12772 p, meaing the "p" part is the whole score, including gpu and cpu together.


----------



## maestrobg

no, p means points... omg...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> no, p means points... omg...


No it doesn't, P stands for performance just like there are X and E scores for extreme and entry. Read the descriptions of them in the front of the program.


----------



## maestrobg

ok man now take it easy... in my terms p means points...

and now with newest beta driver higher score...

12787 p for graphics


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> ok man now take it easy... in my terms p means points...
> and now with newest beta driver higher score...
> 12787 p for graphics


P still means points in the Performance settings. This is common throughout the benching world and you would have a better time of it if you just went with the crowd.


----------



## maestrobg

12787 points for the graphics


----------



## mironccr345

What's up guys? I've been testing out my 680 and trying to get a good P-score. I've even overclocked my 2700k to 5.2 to achieve a higher score. I noticed that once I went over 4.9/5.0GHz on the CPU, the score was lower. I spoke to a buddy of mine who pretty much has the same components as I do, and he had the same issues. I was wondering if this is normal? I know that higher overclocks on the GPU doesn't necessarily mean better scores, but I didn't think the same applied for the CPU. Any help or explanation would be much appreciated. Also, my ram is clocked at 1866.


----------



## MGF Derp

Should try and see if your cpu is downclocking at all while 3D11 runs its tests. Your OC might not be stable enough where the cpu wont throttle during some of the tests loads.


----------



## Blatsz32

Here is mine..I was trying to find a similar set up on the thread but there's just to many posts...my card is overclocked 1055mhz- core, 1552mhz- mem, with 1120mhz- boost ( I'm really not sure what is the most significant stat). Cpu is at 4.4 I belive and RAM is at stock 1866.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4926899


----------



## mfranco702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> What's up guys? I've been testing out my 680 and trying to get a good P-score. I've even overclocked my 2700k to 5.2 to achieve a higher score. I noticed that once I went over 4.9/5.0GHz on the CPU, the score was lower. I spoke to a buddy of mine who pretty much has the same components as I do, and he had the same issues. I was wondering if this is normal? I know that higher overclocks on the GPU doesn't necessarily mean better scores, but I didn't think the same applied for the CPU. Any help or explanation would be much appreciated. Also, my ram is clocked at 1866.


Do you know whats handling the Physx in your system? you can switch between CPU and GPU in Nvidia Control Panel, try to run a test with each and see which one gives you better results. if you select your CPU then maybe a higher clock will give you better performance.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfranco702*
> 
> Do you know whats handling the Physx in your system? you can switch between CPU and GPU in Nvidia Control Panel, try to run a test with each and see which one gives you better results. if you select your CPU then maybe a higher clock will give you better performance.


3dmark 11 doesn't use physx, but physics, so it can only be run on the cpu. 3dmark vantage is the only one that can use physx, & even then it makes scores invalid.


----------



## beers

Any thoughts for a lowly single 6950 setup?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4930451


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Any thoughts for a lowly single 6950 setup?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4930451


Looks all right, nothing abnormal.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Any thoughts for a lowly single 6950 setup?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4930451


What speed was your CPU at?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Any thoughts for a lowly single 6950 setup?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4930451
> 
> 
> 
> What speed was your CPU at?
Click to expand...

$5 says 4.8 like it says in his sig.

really jealous of his RAM... makes my 8320 at 5.0's physics score of 7689 look weak. Even If my best Ph II score with the same RAM was 4529, that same CPU clock with 1800 9-10-9 (vs 1600 9-9-9) boosted the Physics score to a whopping 5200.

I really should get my 2x2 2133 kit in here and try again.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Should try and see if your cpu is downclocking at all while 3D11 runs its tests. Your OC might not be stable enough where the cpu wont throttle during some of the tests loads.


3Dmark results state it was clocked at 5.2? How would I monitor my CPU while the benchmark is running? I didn't see a window mode option in the settings?


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What speed was your CPU at?


I puffed it up to 4.86-4.87 or so with a few clicks of bus frequency but the CPUNB starts flaking out around 2750.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> $5 says 4.8 like it says in his sig.
> really jealous of his RAM... makes my 8320 at 5.0's physics score of 7689 look weak. Even If my best Ph II score with the same RAM was 4529, that same CPU clock with 1800 9-10-9 (vs 1600 9-9-9) boosted the Physics score to a whopping 5200.
> I really should get my 2x2 2133 kit in here and try again.











That's a pretty huge difference..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What speed was your CPU at?
> 
> 
> 
> I puffed it up to 4.86-4.87 or so with a few clicks of bus frequency but the CPUNB starts flaking out around 2750.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> $5 says 4.8 like it says in his sig.
> really jealous of his RAM... makes my 8320 at 5.0's physics score of 7689 look weak. Even If my best Ph II score with the same RAM was 4529, that same CPU clock with 1800 9-10-9 (vs 1600 9-9-9) boosted the Physics score to a whopping 5200.
> I really should get my 2x2 2133 kit in here and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty huge difference..
Click to expand...

Ya, well so is the difference on my 8320:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739310

8320 @ 5.0
HT @ 2.2
NB @ 2.2
RAM @ 1600 10-10-10
2x6970 @ 940/1450

*VS*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255

8320 @ 5.0
HT @ 2.6
NB @ 2.2
RAM @ 1866 10-10-10
2x6970 @ 940/1450

2000 points from 266Mhz on ram and 400Mhz on HyperTransport. Broke 10k, I'm happy.


----------



## aeonoscence

hmmm im an import from ocau, how does this compare:

P12050 - Inno3D GTX680 (+210/+575) - i7 3930K @ 5002Mhz - ASUS RIVE - Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz 16GB - aeonoscence - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4932036 - Custom Water

you guys can just check the link, right :J i dont have to like, you know, screenie it >.>


----------



## Bennny

I keep getting lower scores.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4942218

I have a Asus GTX 670 + 136 Core Clock and + 500 Memory. I am also running an i7 2600K @4.4Ghz, which actually shows as less in 3DMark 11. I am running Windows 8. Other people with the same setup seem to be getting higher scores than me. I got over 10K when I was running Windows 7, I don't know what has changed.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I keep getting lower scores.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4942218
> I have a Asus GTX 670 + 136 Core Clock and + 500 Memory. I am also running an i7 2600K @4.4Ghz, which actually shows as less in 3DMark 11. I am running Windows 8. Other people with the same setup seem to be getting higher scores than me. I got over 10K when I was running Windows 7, I don't know what has changed.


Win7 to Win8 changed. From what I've read win7 generally gets better bench scores than win8.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Win7 to Win8 changed. From what I've read win7 generally gets better bench scores than win8.


Yeah it must do. I just managed to hit a combined score of 9500, which is reasonable enough. But around 600 3DMarks less than what I could previously get. No hardware has changed whatsoever.


----------



## Phobos223

Here's mine


----------



## sidewu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4945735

Here's mine. I maxed out my reference MSI 7970 on afterburner @ 1125/1575.

Is there a way to push the card harder like everybody does? How do I unlock the card to push higher?


----------



## Phobos223

NOt sure about your card, but you will get a respectable boost in the score if you OC your CPU closer to 5Ghz!


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> NOt sure about your card, but you will get a respectable boost in the score if you OC your CPU closer to 5Ghz!


I am running on air. Everytime I set my CPU to 4.5ghz it crashes, is there any guide for my CPU?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> I am running on air. Everytime I set my CPU to 4.5ghz it crashes, is there any guide for my CPU?


Here is the Ivy Bridge overclocking guide

Have fun with it and don't get frustrated if you can't hit the speeds some other people hit.


----------



## Phobos223

Yea check out the guide mentioned below your post! You will need to up the voltage on your chip, but be very mindful of your temps! use RealTemp to keep an eye on them









It doesn't have to be 100% stable, just enough to get you through the benchmark and see if your score increases


----------



## Blue Panda

Here's mine:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4947784
*14464*

3770K [email protected]+boost (No CPU ovverclock ATM as I'm on the Intel basic fan. My H100's currently RMA'd coz of the noisy fan problem that most seem to suffer from).
2x EVGA 670 FTW's in SLI - no overclock as one of them refuses to clock even 1% more (red screen of death issues if pushed)
16GB of Dominator Platinum C8 @ 1600 - standard setting.

I don't suppose 14464 is anything awesome but it's a clear bit more than 9400'ish that I used to score on a single 670FTW with my [email protected]


----------



## SonDa5

Finally got my 5GHZ 3570k benching in order. Will be tweaking this score.










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4951060


----------



## croseiv

Here's my latest score: *P11821* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4903502

2600K at 4.6 ghz
GTX 680 at 1323 Mhz

What do you guys think?


----------



## DB006

12019, 2600k @ 5.2ghz and single 7970

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4931161


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> 12019, 2600k @ 5.2ghz and single 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4931161
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW. and they say msi is . . .


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> 12019, 2600k @ 5.2ghz and single 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4931161
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW. and they say msi is . . .
Click to expand...

No no, MSI _AMD_ boards suck. They put all the good VRMs on Lightnings and Intel boards.


----------



## DB006

Never had problems with Intel based MSI boards, my setup runs upto 5.7ghz


----------



## croseiv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phobos223*
> 
> Here's mine


Nice!


----------



## amd955be5670

P7140
lolwot?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4958496


----------



## SonDa5

Coming along.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4961314


----------



## Toxsick

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4964142

Score
P11036 3DMarks

Graphics Score
13635

Physics Score
7075

Combined Score
6944

Will overclock my gpu tomorrow.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4964142
> Score
> P11036 3DMarks
> Graphics Score
> 13635
> Physics Score
> 7075
> Combined Score
> 6944
> Will overclock my gpu tomorrow.


no, overclock your cpu instead.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no, overclock your cpu instead.


its at 4.5GHZ 1.28V...

Not going over 1.3V


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its at 4.5GHZ 1.28V...
> Not going over 1.3V


Mine is at 4845mhz and the Physics Score is 9328 , makes a big difference just for benching purposes.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Mine is at 4845mhz and the Physics Score is 9328 , makes a big difference just for benching purposes.


hmm heard it can frie the cpu over 1.3Vcore is that correct?

im afraid to go over 1.3VCore.. :/

Have noctua D14 Tho..


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> hmm heard it can frie the cpu over 1.3Vcore is that correct?
> im afraid to go over 1.3VCore.. :/
> Have noctua D14 Tho..


1.3v is nothing and D14 is a great cooler, so long as your temps are under control you'll be good. Try 4.8 with 1.38v or so and see how high your temps get, anything under 85 is good in my book (IBT 100% load). At 4.8 and 1.38v my gaming temps are around 69-70, IBT hits 83 but that never happens in real life use.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> 1.3v is nothing and D14 is a great cooler, so long as your temps are under control you'll be good. Try 4.8 with 1.38v or so and see how high your temps get, anything under 85 is good in my book (IBT 100% load). At 4.8 and 1.38v my gaming temps are around 69-70, IBT hits 83 but that never happens in real life use.


1.38VCORE???

Thats alottt

Lifespann will be alort shorter ! :O

realy that much for 4.8Ghz?


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> 1.38VCORE???
> Thats alottt
> Lifespann will be alort shorter ! :O
> realy that much for 4.8Ghz?


You worry too much, I overclocked my Q6600 off the box with much higher volts than default, after 5 years its still working in my other computer. 1.38v is not going to do anything to Ivy Bridge


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upgrade! P8365
> Ph II x4 @ 4275, 2x 6970 @ 880/1350


Ouch that's a uber bottleneck. My 6870's score better than that with my 1100t.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Upgrade! P8365
> Ph II x4 @ 4275, 2x 6970 @ 880/1350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch that's a uber bottleneck. My 6870's score better than that with my 1100t.
Click to expand...

.... Wow, outdated much? Try again:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193465
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4941255

Sheesh, that was from 3 months ago.

I have the single highest score for both a 970BE and 8320 with 2 6970s. So...


----------



## mfranco702

My newest score:

12290



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4950749


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> its at 4.5GHZ 1.28V...
> Not going over 1.3V


at 4.5 your physics should be around 8600. is your oc prime stable?


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> at 4.5 your physics should be around 8600. is your oc prime stable?


yeah i did a last night prime test... no errors..

What is the cause of this ? :/


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> yeah i did a last night prime test... no errors..
> What is the cause of this ? :/


pm answered. like i said, it could be throttling and make sure your rams are in the right spots. seek further help with the club for both chip and board.


----------



## NewHighScore

Hey guys I just swapped my 3570k for a 3770k. Is my 3dmark score likely to improve by much? Anyone have a rough idea? I was about 250 pts away from breaking 10k before and just wondering if that might be a possibility now?

Half my fans aren't running as I am in the middle of sleeving and tidying up all the fan cabling so I don't want to run a bench at the moment but am just wondering if anyone can provide some input







Cheers.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey guys I just swapped my 3570k for a 3770k. Is my 3dmark score likely to improve by much? Anyone have a rough idea? I was about 250 pts away from breaking 10k before and just wondering if that might be a possibility now?
> Half my fans aren't running as I am in the middle of sleeving and tidying up all the fan cabling so I don't want to run a bench at the moment but am just wondering if anyone can provide some input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Please run CPU and ram at same settings as you did with 3570k and post results. I' would like to think there is an improvement on your physics score but I am not certain. Looking forward to results. I'm thinking about doing the same upgrade.


----------



## NewHighScore

Ok I will run the test once I get my cabling all done. I loaded my OC profile I used in the 3570k so I am at the same settings right now. Been too lazy to tweak the vcore because I am sure it can be lowered a bit.

Here is my best run on the 3570k.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Going from 3570k to a 3770k does help alot for the Physics part of 3dmark11. It takes advantage of Hyper Threading.


----------



## NewHighScore

I just wanna breatk 10k like all the cool kids.

can't get all that much of an OC with my dinky ref 670


----------



## skyn3t

you want see somethink OD here same clock with different drivers
SCORE
P14657 win 8 64bit

SCORE
P15099 win 7 64bit


----------



## DaFirnz

I just got my Gigabyte 7950 the other day. This is the first run at stock settings. Alot better than the P3000 of my 5770.


----------



## RdVortex

P8186 with i5 [email protected],3GHz and 2x 6870 with stock clocks in CrossfireX. Will be interesting to see how the score changes when I get my new 7970 (later today?







).

Can't really seem to be able to go past 4,3GHz with my CPU. If I try going higher the graphics score becomes a lot lower in 3DMark so I guess anything higher is unstable. Not really much room for rising core voltage either since it's already around 1,35V.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4980076


----------



## Sharchaster

P10088 @1320 Mhz with an Core i5 3570K @4.4 Ghz....

Graphics Score = 10554
PhysX Score = 9041
Combined Score = 8701

and one question, why my combined score is so small? because I ask to people who have the same processor as me, and he can get P9500 @4.4 Ghz.

thanks

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4981358


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Please run CPU and ram at same settings as you did with 3570k and post results. I' would like to think there is an improvement on your physics score but I am not certain. Looking forward to results. I'm thinking about doing the same upgrade.


Ok here we go. Both CPU's are using the EXACT same OC profile. GPU is using the exact same OC profile as well.









3570k


3770k - soooooooooo close to 10k. This was my 2nd run. Somehow in my first run I got 8.5k but my pc was on for days and I had some kind of error in starcraft which bumped me down to 30 fps at one point so a reboot was in order.


----------



## stubass

for my 7950 with just a moderate OC on the CPU and 1600 RAM so no real brute forcing of the test and with a graphics OC or 1155/1725 i am rather happy with this score... what do you guys think?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> for my 7950 with just a moderate OC on the CPU and 1600 RAM so no real brute forcing of the test and with a graphics OC or 1155/1725 i am rather happy with this score... what do you guys think?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


What driver are you running? For some reason I get a low (~7-8k) score on mine overclocked to 1200/1750.

Edit: Turned the fans up a bit and got ~11k on graphics. Your score seems right for the overclock.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> for my 7950 with just a moderate OC on the CPU and 1600 RAM so no real brute forcing of the test and with a graphics OC or 1155/1725 i am rather happy with this score... what do you guys think?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
> 
> 
> 
> What driver are you running? For some reason I get a low (~7-8k) score on mine overclocked to 1200/1750.
Click to expand...

i am running 12.11b8.... also is that on your 680 or an ati card?

i am not sure why you getting such a low score with that OC with is a great graphics card OC, :S is your CPU overclocked, that can increase your bench mark? also i went from about 9.4k from 12.8 to 12.11b drivers.. i am at a loss as to your score


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i am running 12.11b8.... also is that on your 680 or an ati card?
> i am not sure why you getting such a low score with that OC with is a great graphics card OC, :S is your CPU overclocked, that can increase your bench mark? also i went from about 9.4k from 12.8 to 12.11b drivers.. i am at a loss as to your score


I recently switched to dual 560ti 448 core GPUs, then to a single 7950 but haven't updated the build in my signature yet. The CPU is overclocked to 4.5GHz, and I discovered that the air cooler I'm using was overheating and upon raising the fan speeds the benchmark increased to around 11k on the 12.11b drivers. I'll be getting a water block for it soon, so that won't be an issue for long.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i am running 12.11b8.... also is that on your 680 or an ati card?
> i am not sure why you getting such a low score with that OC with is a great graphics card OC, :S is your CPU overclocked, that can increase your bench mark? also i went from about 9.4k from 12.8 to 12.11b drivers.. i am at a loss as to your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently switched to dual 560ti 448 core GPUs, then to a single 7950 but haven't updated the build in my signature yet. The CPU is overclocked to 4.5GHz, and I discovered that the air cooler I'm using was overheating and upon raising the fan speeds the benchmark increased to around 11k on the 12.11b drivers. I'll be getting a water block for it soon, so that won't be an issue for long.
Click to expand...

awsome 11k is about what you should get with that OC and the 12.11b drivers.. i hit the wall at 1160 core which i came to think myself that cooling might be the issue as after 1160 3Dmark11 freezes and then throws some error but doesnt crash the system which has me stumped :S.. look forward to seeing your results after water cooling


----------



## superericla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> awsome 11k is about what you should get with that OC and the 12.11b drivers.. i hit the wall at 1160 core which i came to think myself that cooling might be the issue as after 1160 3Dmark11 freezes and then throws some error but doesnt crash the system which has me stumped :S.. look forward to seeing your results after water cooling


When I had run 3Dmark before upping the fan speeds I got almost constant texture errors, but the last time I ran it everything went smoothly. So far, I've only been limited by temps. I haven't even upped voltage much yet, so I'm excited to see how far it goes under water.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> awsome 11k is about what you should get with that OC and the 12.11b drivers.. i hit the wall at 1160 core which i came to think myself that cooling might be the issue as after 1160 3Dmark11 freezes and then throws some error but doesnt crash the system which has me stumped :S.. look forward to seeing your results after water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I had run 3Dmark before upping the fan speeds I got almost constant texture errors, but the last time I ran it everything went smoothly. So far, I've only been limited by temps. I haven't even upped voltage much yet, so I'm excited to see how far it goes under water.
Click to expand...

my estimate if you can increase that core would be close to 12k









happy times ahead


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Ok here we go. Both CPU's are using the EXACT same OC profile. GPU is using the exact same OC profile as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570k
> 
> 3770k - soooooooooo close to 10k. This was my 2nd run. Somehow in my first run I got 8.5k but my pc was on for days and I had some kind of error in starcraft which bumped me down to 30 fps at one point so a reboot was in order.


Thank you. Very nice bump in your physics score but your over all score didn't go up as much as I thought it would. Thanks again.









I hope that 3770k works out for you. I have new 3770k in hand but I am not sure if I should keep it or return it. My 3570k is a beast.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Thank you. Very nice bump in your physics score but your over all score didn't go up as much as I thought it would. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that 3770k works out for you. I have new 3770k in hand but I am not sure if I should keep it or return it. My 3570k is a beast.


Thanks.







I just really want 10k that is all. And now it should be possible. On a side note this 3770k runs a bit better. I am at 4.8 now with the same voltage as the 3570k @4.7 but this 3770k has a 16-17 degree difference from coolest to hottest core when I do IBT. I'm considering a delid since I have 2 chips


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just really want 10k that is all. And now it should be possible. On a side note this 3770k runs a bit better. I am at 4.8 now with the same voltage as the *3570k @4.7* but this 3770k has a 16-17 degree difference from coolest to hottest core when I do IBT. I'm considering a delid since I have 2 chips


your core offset to reach that clock? since we have the same processor and same motherboard.


----------



## NewHighScore

nope no offset. I thought this board doesn't have offset mode? Not sure though I am still running 17.3 bios. I can take bios screenshots of my settings if you'd like.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> nope no offset. I thought this board doesn't have offset mode? Not sure though I am still running 17.3 bios. I can take bios screenshots of my settings if you'd like.


you updated your bios? because my BIOS its still very old (17.1).... I ask this because, my processor can't reach 4.5 Ghz no matter how I setting it...I tried to raise the CPU Voltage, I/O, nothing changed. or I get the worse chip?


----------



## NewHighScore

No I haven't updated it yet. The current is 17.4 . Maybe you should try to update yours? Have you enabled PLL overvoltage? I can't get past 4.6 without it on.

not sure if this is too off topic for the thread. feel free to pm


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> No I haven't updated it yet. The current is 17.4 . Maybe you should try to update yours? Have you enabled PLL overvoltage? I can't get past 4.6 without it on.
> not sure if this is too off topic for the thread. feel free to pm


Ok I will PM you...

For ALL, I am Truly Sorry for my Out of Topic Post....I apologize.


----------



## NewHighScore

I did a couple more runs. Cracked the window and turned up the memory clock a bit. I finally broke 10k!!!!! THis Canadian winter air is great for overclocking


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I did a couple more runs. Cracked the window and turned up the memory clock a bit. *I finally broke 10k!!!!!* THis Canadian winter air is great for overclocking


Yay! I Rememebr when I broke 10k. It's awesome.


----------



## Gripen90

*X8000* straight !








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4992521


----------



## techjesse

Test


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4996103


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I did a couple more runs. Cracked the window and turned up the memory clock a bit. I finally broke 10k!!!!! THis Canadian winter air is great for overclocking


Yeah I've been using this cold weather to benchmark my rig as well. We'll see what my new score is once my 2nd 7970 shows up!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Yeah I've been using this cold weather to benchmark my rig as well. We'll see what my new score is once my 2nd 7970 shows up!


What are you getting with a single 7970? I'm curious since the latest drivers. Nice to see another edmontonian here.


----------



## Aestylis

P7814 on my Sig Rig, [email protected] and [email protected]/1400(5600)/1.2v. Pretty happy with the results.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4995421


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> What are you getting with a single 7970? I'm curious since the latest drivers. Nice to see another edmontonian here.


I've hit P11259 so far but that was with my mediocre Trident X ram. I plan on benchmarking a little more to see how far I can reach with a single 7970.


----------



## volegradele

GTX 660ti,i5 2500K,OC 5.0GHz,,,, score: *9358*








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5003091


----------



## In2Deep

Just downloaded and ran 3Dmark 11 for the first time on my brand new system and have some questions: My score was P8974

First: On the list of hardware for my graphics card I see that it lists the graphics card memory at 3GB when it is a 6GB 7970 Vapor-X card from sapphire.

Second: the memory modules are listed at 667 Mhz each when the memory is 1600 Mhz memory.

Please help a newb out, the rest of my hardware is in my build listed in the sig.


----------



## stubass

sometimes 3Dmark11 just doesnt read the system correctly i have noticed in the past even with scan system info checked in help


----------



## In2Deep

Frustrating. I looked at the BIOS and then upgraded it to the latest one available. Then set the memory to 1600 Mhz and bumped the CPU to 4.4Ghz and the score improved slightly to P9230. Next question would be: what is the biggest factor stopping me from hitting 10k? What should I tweak next?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Frustrating. I looked at the BIOS and then upgraded it to the latest one available. Then set the memory to 1600 Mhz and bumped the CPU to 4.4Ghz and the score improved slightly to P9230. Next question would be: what is the biggest factor stopping me from hitting 10k? What should I tweak next?


are you using 12.11b drivers?

what is you graphics OC?

for example my i7-2600k at 4.4 and 1600 ram with my HD7950 at 1150/1725 yeilds this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4994296


----------



## In2Deep

Looks like my drivers are version 9.2









No overclock just yet but I did discover a little button on the Vapor-X and tried it out. New P score is 9529 looks like i need to find drivers and try again.

Is it the Catalyst software suite? There is also something called Hydravision.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Looks like my drivers are version 9.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclock just yet but I did discover a little button on the Vapor-X and tried it out. New P score is 9529 looks like i need to find drivers and try again.


Download the latest drivers. Run again. profit.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Looks like my drivers are version 9.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No overclock just yet but I did discover a little button on the Vapor-X and tried it out. New P score is 9529 looks like i need to find drivers and try again.
> ]


here you go, you will find CCC12.11b8 here
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst1211betadriver.aspx

in stalled 12.11b from 12.8 and got like a 600 point increase

besure to properly unistal previous drives using something like driver sweeper or ATIman and install the new ones

BTW what is 9.2 drivers?


----------



## In2Deep

OK, going to try the drivers next. In the meanwhile I tried 1150/1725 and got to 9975. Almost there!


----------



## stubass

so close, try and extra 25MHz on your core OC and see if you can break 10k without updating drivers


----------



## In2Deep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> BTW what is 9.2 drivers?


Not sure, 3Dmark 11 listed my video drivers as 9.2 so I went to my run dialog in Windows 8 (Win-R) and typed dxdiag for the DirectX Diagnostic Tool. Under Display it lists my driver version as 9.2.0.0


----------



## wholeeo

Has anything changed in the last couple months with 3DMark? I wasn't able to beat my past scores with the same cards, GPU clocks, drivers and a 3770k clocked at 4.8ghz and faster ram. Granted the previous CPU I had was a i7 970 clocked at 4.2 so my previous system may have had an edge in physics scores but it wasn't by much.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> BTW what is 9.2 drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, 3Dmark 11 listed my video drivers as 9.2 so I went to my run dialog in Windows 8 (Win-R) and typed dxdiag for the DirectX Diagnostic Tool. Under Display it lists my driver version as 9.2.0.0
Click to expand...

that is the graphics adapter driver like mine is 9.10.8.0

in the link in a previous post you will see its the AMD CCC drivers i am talking about


----------



## In2Deep

Now we're getting somewhere!!! P11214 with the new drivers and another 25Mhz bump on the video card.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere!!! P11214 with the new drivers and another 25Mhz bump on the video card.


well done







awesome score too


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Now we're getting somewhere!!! P11214 with the new drivers and another 25Mhz bump on the video card.


Niiiiiiice!







great score.


----------



## In2Deep

Thanks guys! Makes me want to add more video cards


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Thanks guys! Makes me want to add more video cards


your welcome, makes me want to atleast get a better card as 1160/1725 is my limit


----------



## silencespr

Is this a bit low ? for a 7870 ?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5004256


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Is this a bit low ? for a 7870 ?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5004256


well it is right in the middle of the scores.. you might be able to pull more out of it if the card core will overclock more. also are you using 12.11b drivers? but the since the driver status is FM Approved i am guessing not. if so the update CCC to 12.11b as AMD are really doing well with this driver and working hard with new beta versions improve and minor bugs but have already improved performance by a nice %


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well it is right in the middle of the scores.. you might be able to pull more out of it if the card core will overclock more. also are you using 12.11b drivers? but the since the driver status is FM Approved i am guessing not. if so the update CCC to 12.11b as AMD are really doing well with this driver and working hard with new beta versions improve and minor bugs but have already improved performance by a nice %


i trtied overclocking with MSI after burner and after a few mins in 3dramk 11 my test crashes and i get blue screen.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

So what do you guys think 2x Gigabyte 7950's would get in my sig rig with the cpu at 4.5 and 8gb of samsug 30nm at like 2000mhz?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well it is right in the middle of the scores.. you might be able to pull more out of it if the card core will overclock more. also are you using 12.11b drivers? but the since the driver status is FM Approved i am guessing not. if so the update CCC to 12.11b as AMD are really doing well with this driver and working hard with new beta versions improve and minor bugs but have already improved performance by a nice %


got a better score with the drivers you told me to install http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5004417


----------



## skyn3t

damn it seams i cannot brake my top score anymore









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3994483 7/29/12 2:49:23 AM

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5004430 11/22/12 5:37:00 AM


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> well it is right in the middle of the scores.. you might be able to pull more out of it if the card core will overclock more. also are you using 12.11b drivers? but the since the driver status is FM Approved i am guessing not. if so the update CCC to 12.11b as AMD are really doing well with this driver and working hard with new beta versions improve and minor bugs but have already improved performance by a nice %
> 
> 
> 
> i trtied overclocking with MSI after burner and after a few mins in 3dramk 11 my test crashes and i get blue screen.
Click to expand...

are you voltage locked? or your limits capped? might need more vcore to get the full potential out of your card.
try this to increase your limits
1: close AB
2: on the shortcut right click and got to properties
3: in the target box edit so it is "C:/ blah blah" /xcl
4: click the link
5: you should get a message saying that your limits have been increased and need to reboot..
6: before you reboot remove /xcl and then reboot

first try this with AB to see if it works before changing drivers if your not running CCC12.11b.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> are you voltage locked? or your limits capped? might need more vcore to get the full potential out of your card.
> try this to increase your limits
> 1: close AB
> 2: on the shortcut right click and got to properties
> 3: in the target box edit so it is "C:/ blah blah" /xcl
> 4: click the link
> 5: you should get a message saying that your limits have been increased and need to reboot..
> 6: before you reboot remove /xcl and then reboot
> first try this with AB to see if it works before changing drivers if your not running CCC12.11b.


Score with 4.7GHz 2500K and stock 670:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5007977
My 670 does not clock well and my 2500K requires a bit o' volts. Sad. Though I thought the 2500K would get a much higher physics score......


----------



## Acefire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5020156

Here is my sig rig. Downclocked the cpu to 4.9 though. Tess off through ccc

The next one is with tess set to application choice



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5020230

Here are my crossfire 6870's at 1050mhz core/1250mhz mem


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Score with 4.7GHz 2500K and stock 670:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5007977
> My 670 does not clock well and my 2500K requires a bit o' volts. Sad. Though I thought the *2500K would get a much higher physics score*......


i think your physics score is normal for an i5-2500k.. higher physics scores are usually obtained with i7's as HT increases the physics score as physics scores love more cores. you can see this by Acefire's score, my 2600k gets over 10k in physics due to HT









@Acefire, lovely score


----------



## In2Deep

Nice, the most I've gone up to so far is about 1175/1725 on my Vapor-X 7970. Didn't know you could crank it up as high as you have. Is yours liquid cooled?


----------



## Acefire

Yep mines under water.

You need to quadfire that vapor-x! Thats why they were given 6gb of vram!


----------



## martinhal

Now with windows 8

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5033603


----------



## Acefire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Now with windows 8
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5033603


Nice setups, but your scores seems kinda low?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acefire*
> 
> Nice setups, but your scores seems kinda low?


In what way ?


----------



## Fallout323f

E 14145 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030625

P 10165 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030590

X 3657 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030511


----------



## 636cc of fury

fine tuning 3D11 pt test with some BBSE


----------



## Yungbenny911

Oh, i would like to join in on the fun.









GTX 660 (Non TI)

Single card: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5038595

Dual Cards: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5042153

not bad for 413$







.... This is windows 8 BTW, "don't know if that makes a diffo"

@Acefire.... You scores are Amazing!


----------



## Gripen90

My Extreme score: X 8031
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030405


----------



## silencespr

gIGABYTE 7870 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5026338


----------



## silencespr

i am confused why are my core clock and memory clock so low? 300 and 150 mhz...


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> i am confused why are my core clock and memory clock so low? 300 and 150 mhz...


I think 3dmark is just bugged or something and reading it out wrong. Your card surely wasn't running at that during the benchmark or you woul dnot have score 7.7k


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I think 3dmark is just bugged or something and reading it out wrong. Your card surely wasn't running at that during the benchmark or you woul dnot have score 7.7k


thx for clearing it up i guess my beta drivers are making it read wrong, i cant seem to overclock my cards core past 1150.. anything above that and it crashes in 3D max.


----------



## NewHighScore

Then you have probably reached close to your cards OC limit. Also I find different programs are more forgiving then others when it comes to OC. I can get away with a higher OC in 3Dmark then I can in Heaven without crashes. Have you tried any other benchmarks?


----------



## silencespr

weird even my AMD overdrive states 300 and 150 MHZ..............


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> weird even my AMD overdrive states 300 and 150 MHZ..............


Very strange. have you tried rebooting?


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Then you have probably reached close to your cards OC limit. Also I find different programs are more forgiving then others when it comes to OC. I can get away with a higher OC in 3Dmark then I can in Heaven without crashes. Have you tried any other benchmarks?


yeah i crashed in heaven and in 3d11 when i was around 1200 but ive seen reviews people going over 1200, my limit is around 1170.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> weird even my AMD overdrive states 300 and 150 MHZ..............


Thats because of the power saving measures in AMD video cards. Nearly all AMD cards will downclock to 300/150 in 2d environments. So don't worry, everything is working as it should!


----------



## SonDa5

New PR for 3dMark11.

Sapphire HD7950 950mhz Edition
1325/1800
3770k 4.8GHZ

P12,113










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5047572[/ur


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> New PR for 3dMark11.
> Sapphire HD7950 950mhz Edition
> 1325/1800
> 3770k 4.8GHZ
> P12,113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5047572[/ur


HOW!!!!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> HOW!!!!


Got lucky. This card can go a little faster. Looking to break P13,000 with my RIG once I delid the 3770k.


----------



## DaFirnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> gIGABYTE 7870 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5026338


That's almost what my 7950 (maxed) and I7-950 (no-oc) got.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> gIGABYTE 7870 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5026338
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost what my 7950 (maxed) and I7-950 (no-oc) got.
Click to expand...

IMO that score isnt as bad as you think especially for a I7-950 that is not overclocked..


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> gIGABYTE 7870 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5026338
> 
> 
> 
> That's almost what my 7950 (maxed) and I7-950 (no-oc) got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IMO that score isnt as bad as you think especially for a I7-950 that is not overclocked..
Click to expand...

Agreed. Physics score means a lot.

I hold the highest score for a 970BE and 8350 with 2 6970s on 3Dmark11, but my 6970s only clock to 940/1450. My lead is almost solely in physics, with a 4.3 and 5.0 OC respectively and 1800 9-10-9 ram.

OC that i7-950, and watch your score climb.


----------



## kx11

specs in the results shot

using Windows8


----------



## leoxtxt

*Performance:*



*Xtreme:*


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Got lucky. This card can go a little faster. Looking to break P13,000 with my RIG once I delid the 3770k.


time to return my 7870 i was told this thing over clocks good, but all i get is crappy score and blue screen once i go past 1200


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silencespr*
> 
> time to return my 7870 i was told this thing over clocks good, but all i get is crappy score and blue screen once i go past 1200


I would love to see how that faces off against my 660 (non ti)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> specs in the results shot
> using Windows8


I heard win 8 wasn't great for benchmarks but had no idea it was that bad. Makes that 3960x look like a 2600k.


----------



## K62-RIG

What were your scores with W7 mate?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I heard win 8 wasn't great for benchmarks but had no idea it was that bad. Makes that 3960x look like a 2600k.


3960x is not the best CPU to benefit from windows8

but playing games is fine with me ( the newer ones at least )


----------



## 636cc of fury

Getting there. . .



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5052898


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *636cc of fury*
> 
> Getting there. . .
> http://imgur.com/fuE4x
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5052898


you sir are amazing. i mean you.


----------



## screen84

Here`s mine: Club 3d HD 7950 overclocked at 1250core 1700memory, Cpu: AMD phenom 2 965 at 4.3 GHZ. Is my cpu holding me back a bit?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> Here`s mine: Club 3d HD 7950 overclocked at 1250core 1700memory, Cpu: AMD phenom 2 965 at 4.3 GHZ. Is my cpu holding me back a bit?


do you mind running performance mode?


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> do you mind running performance mode?


thats a good question though, i have results on the Pscore but the thing is my cpu is hodling me back so i thought there is no use on postin that result till i upgrade the cpu, thats why i asked about the extrem run on whether my cpu is also holding me back on that test or not. But anyways here is the P score with the same overclock on the cpu and gpu:


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> thats a good question though, i have results on the Pscore but the thing is my cpu is hodling me back so i thought there is no use on postin that result till i upgrade the cpu, thats why i asked about the extrem run on whether my cpu is also holding me back on that test or not. But anyways here is the P score with the same overclock on the cpu and gpu:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


your gpu score is great but your physics should be higher or closer to 5500. mine is at 5200 at 4GHz quad. are you using 1333 rams? or cpu could be throttling.

edit: yes, your cpu is holding back your gpu. no big deal so long as you get enough fps in games.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> your gpu score is great but your physics should be higher or closer to 5500. mine is at 5200 at 4GHz quad. are you using 1333 rams? or cpu could be throttling.
> edit: yes, your cpu is holding back your gpu. no big deal so long as you get enough fps in games.


in games im fine but imagine, im still running on ddr2 800mhz. I think the physics score is lower because of the cpu cuz i have no nvidia gpu so the physics process is maintained from the cpu thats why the physics score may be a bit lower


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> in games im fine but imagine, im still running on ddr2 800mhz. I think the physics score is lower because of the cpu cuz i have no nvidia gpu so the physics process is maintained from the cpu thats why the physics score may be a bit lower


that's why. the ddr2 is pulling your physics score down - i believe. yah, the gpu makes all the difference. i went from 6870 to 7950 in my amd for awhile, so i know how you feel.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that's why. the ddr2 is pulling your physics score down - i believe. yah, the gpu makes all the difference. i went from 6870 to 7950 in my amd for awhile, so i know how you feel.


loll,, i made the same jump in gpu upgrade as you, i also had a 6870 and i still have it around have not found a buyer yet and the gpu is like new only one month used lol







)


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> loll,, i made the same jump in gpu upgrade as you, i also had a 6870 and i still have it around have not found a buyer yet and the gpu is like new only one month used lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


doubled the fps in all my games at stock. lol. that cpu could be golden running on am2/+ board.


----------



## wint0nic

For those who want a slight boost, I overclocked my PCI-E bus from 100mhz to 115mhz and got a 440 point score.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> doubled the fps in all my games at stock. lol. that cpu could be golden running on am2/+ board.


what overclock have you achieved with your hd7950?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> what overclock have you achieved with your hd7950?


1200/1750. this is prior to 12.11. which adds about 1000 points . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4228459


----------



## stubass

@screen84 i agree both your RAM but mostly your CPU is holding your physics score back as well as your overall score which then is reflected in your P score.

for peoples information AFAIK nVidia physX has no bearing on your physics score in 3Dmark11. plz correct me if i am wrong as this is just what i have heard before


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @screen84 i agree both your RAM but mostly your CPU is holding your physics score back as well as your overall score which then is reflected in your P score.
> for peoples information AFAIK nVidia physX has no bearing on your physics score in 3Dmark11. plz correct me if i am wrong as this is just what i have heard before


yeahh indeed


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 1200/1750. this is prior to 12.11. which adds about 1000 points . . .
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4228459


woww... i have 300 more points then you with 1250core and 1700mem.... if i had say 3770k or 2700k i would for sure brake 10k!!!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 1200/1750. this is prior to 12.11. which adds about 1000 points . . .
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4228459
> 
> 
> 
> woww... i have 300 more points then you with 1250core and 1700mem.... *if i had say 3770k or 2700k i would for sure brake 10k!!!*
Click to expand...

i think you would break 11k







based on my score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i think you would break 11k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> based on my score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


yeahh seems so, whats your highest overclock? i never have seen a 7950 1250on the core completely stable overclock thats why im asking....


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> woww... i have 300 more points then you with 1250core and 1700mem.... if i had say 3770k or 2700k i would for sure brake 10k!!!


it could be more if you are not using 12.11. and stubass is right, with the 3770K, you'll surely pass 11000 mark but at a cost.

checkout the combined score. that's where you'll see how the cpu/gpu work together. here is a slight oc on both cpu and gpu . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4738315

no need to go higher at my resolution. Planetside2 is owned.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it could be more if you are not using 12.11. and stubass is right, with the 3770K, you'll surely pass 11000 mark but at a cost.
> checkout the combined score. that's where you'll see how the cpu/gpu work together. here is a slight oc on both cpu and gpu . . .
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4738315
> no need to go higher at my resolution. Planetside2 is owned.


can some of you guys with the hd7950/90s can beat my extreme score? im curious to know on how much my cpu is holding me back on the extreme run!!! thats a nice result with the slight overclock that you made and yess i used 12.11 drivers but my amd platform really sucks damnn... have to upgrade to ivy asap


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> can some of you guys with the hd7950/90s can beat my extreme score? im curious to know on how much my cpu is holding me back on the extreme run!!! thats a nice result with the slight overclock that you made and yess i used 12.11 drivers but my amd platform really sucks damnn... have to upgrade to ivy asap


What's your extreme score?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> can some of you guys with the hd7950/90s can beat my extreme score? im curious to know on how much my cpu is holding me back on the extreme run!!! thefats a nice result with the slight overclock that you made and yess i used 12.11 drivers but my amd platform really sucks damnn... have to upgrade to ivy asap


I have free version of 3dmark11 so i cant provide xtreme mode score. What is your best performance score?


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I have free version of 3dmark11 so i cant provide xtreme mode score. What is your best performance score?


i can give u a pro key if you want? it is really hard to find a exact comparision on how the card performs.... i`ve reached the X3541. If you want, i could pm the key to you thnx


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> i can give u a pro key if you want? it is really hard to find a exact comparision on how the card performs.... i`ve reached the X3541. If you want, i could pm the key to you thnx


i'm positive that is not legit.









anyway, my gpu will only do 1200/1600 so far. earlier i showed you the graphics score at same clock before 12.11 of 9700 using my amd rig. here is the score using 12.11 but with intel . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5063226

now you made me want to break 11000.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Performance
Extreme

3570K @ 4.9GHz
7950 @ 1200MHz


----------



## LBGreenthumb

CPU at stock speeds.


----------



## benfica101

Here is my P score from 3dmark11


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i'm positive that is not legit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, my gpu will only do 1200/1600 so far. earlier i showed you the graphics score at same clock before 12.11 of 9700 using my amd rig. here is the score using 12.11 but with intel . . .
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5063226
> now you made me want to break 11000.


the previous results that you showed above was also with intel cpu but i think you said that you slightly overclocked cpu and gpu so now you have overclocked your gpu at the maximum eh? but no extreme results? thats what imptortant for me the extreme results cuz the extreme run is more gpu dependend then cpu!! you understand whats my point ?`lol


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Performance
> Extreme
> 3570K @ 4.9GHz
> 7950 @ 1200MHz


omgg you still didnt broke the 3500 mark as i did with that old cpu of mine.... did you used the new 12.11 drivers and is the 1200core clock the maximum what you can overlcock from that card? with that cpu of yours you should beat my score but it seems that the extreme run is really more gpu dependent then the cpu, im using an old amd phenom 2 at 4.3 ghz for the extreme run...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> the previous results that you showed above was also with intel cpu but i think you said that you slightly overclocked cpu and gpu so now you have overclocked your gpu at the maximum eh? but no extreme results? thats what imptortant for me the extreme results cuz the extreme run is more gpu dependend then cpu!! you understand whats my point ?`lol


gotha, just want to show the difference of scores before and after 12.11. and you are right, it seems that extreme is less cpu dependent seeing that you beat Direkt score despite having a phenom. i would suggest waiting for haswell and do not base your decision to upgrade on 3dmark benchmark.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> gotha, just want to show the difference of scores before and after 12.11. and you are right, it seems that extreme is less cpu dependent seeing that you beat Direkt score despite having a phenom. i would suggest waiting for haswell and do not base your decision to upgrade on 3dmark benchmark.


you mean maxwell new intel cpu? or maxwell new nvidia generation gpu? loll noo but overrall the 3dmark 11 shows in what resolution wich cpu is recommended/dependent.... but taking an example bf3 wich utilises all the cores and threads i may have a minimum of 10-15 fps increase if you consider that im runing on ddr2 ram and overrall slower platfrom!!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> you mean maxwell new intel cpu? or maxwell new nvidia generation gpu? loll noo but overrall the 3dmark 11 shows in what resolution wich cpu is recommended/dependent.... but taking an example bf3 wich utilises all the cores and threads i may have a minimum of 10-15 fps increase if you consider that im runing on ddr2 ram and overrall slower platfrom!!


no, this . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1329177/realworldtech-intel-s-haswell-cpu-microarchitecture

you've got a very capable rig. just wait for a few more months.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no, this . . .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1329177/realworldtech-intel-s-haswell-cpu-microarchitecture
> you've got a very capable rig. just wait for a few more months.


interesting article, i`ll check it out when ill have time thnx







but this is getting ridiculous lol i want my extreme score be beaten by someone loll







chearss


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> interesting article, i`ll check it out when ill have time thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but this is getting ridiculous lol i want my extreme score be beaten by someone loll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chearss


If I had the retail version of 3dmark11 I think my single HD7950 could beat your score.

Go over to HWbot.org if you want to find scores better than yours.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> i can give u a pro key if you want? it is really hard to find a exact comparision on how the card performs.... i`ve reached the X354
> 
> 1. If you want, i could pm the key to you thnx


I'll take a key and run Xtreme.







PM me.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I'll take a key and run Xtreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me.


ok, done!


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> If I had the retail version of 3dmark11 I think my single HD7950 could beat your score.
> Go over to HWbot.org if you want to find scores better than yours.


ok im waiting for your results, try to overclock your hd7950 as much as you can and lets see if you can beat my score.... i think i could improve the score if i oveclock further i just stopped at 1250core and 1700 memory, my cpu was at 4.3 phenom 2 965, so keep in mind, with a better cpu and slightly more overclock on the gpu i could improve the extreme score even further lol







) but its fun to have such a good card that can overclock so well, i can play with 1250core hours on bf3!!


----------



## In2Deep

Where do you find these keys? I'll take one


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Where do you find these keys? I'll take one


I know plenty of places to "find" keys, but they would break the TOS to share.

Unless he's shelling out the money to pay for other people's licences, it's not such a great idea to be doing that kind of thing on OCN. Just a heads up.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Where do you find these keys? I'll take one


i think you have the proper rig to beat my extreme score loll







)


----------



## KyadCK

New score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5066515


----------



## screen84

look at this guy score on extreme run guys!! http://hwbot.org/submission/2288639_celi_3dmark11___extreme_radeon_hd_7970_3570_marks
He has only 29 more points then me, but the diferrence is he is runing a 3930k cpu overclocked at 4.8ghz and his gpu is WC and running at 1300mhz on the core.... So, looking at his score leads me to think that my cpu is not bothlenecking the gpu? is that correct? im confused right know seeing the results of that guy on hwbot.org how damnn close my results are!!!


----------



## In2Deep

Thanks, I tweaked some more to 1225/1725 and got a new P score of P11519 think that's pretty OK for a conservative bump in numbers for my stuff. If anything I'll add another 7970 and call it a day


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> ok im waiting for your results, try to overclock your hd7950 as much as you can and lets see if you can beat my score.... i think i could improve the score if i oveclock further.....


Finally got some time to run this.









X3901
Sapphire HD7950 950mhz Edition 1325/1800



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5070771


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Finally got some time to run this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X3901
> Sapphire HD7950 950mhz Edition 1325/1800
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5070771


woww, you broke my result... i will have to do some more tweaking and see if i can overclock my card even further.... what voltage did you used for 1300mhz on the coreclock? i must say thats a nice result damnn... thnx for sharing this bye


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> woww, you broke my result... i will have to do some more tweaking and see if i can overclock my card even further.... what voltage did you used for 1300mhz on the coreclock? i must say thats a nice result damnn... thnx for sharing this bye












1.25v memory at 1.65v


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just pick up a Gigabyte 7770 OC until 89xx are available and i am pretty amazed at the performance of a 120€ card.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v memory at 1.65v


can you cool your card with that voltage playing games? is it completely stable with that voltage or only for benchmarks?


----------



## Blaze0303

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just pick up a Gigabyte 7770 OC until 89xx are available and i am pretty amazed at the performance of a 120€ card.






That is amazing performance for the price range

Edit: Here's my latest 7950 score.

P10360 3DMarks

Graphics Score - 11237

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5078563


----------



## mironccr345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5078628

Deff. going to tweak my overclock and try to go a little higher.


----------



## In2Deep

Doesn't look like I can adjust voltage with the Catalyst Control Center for my Sapphire Vapor-X. Is it worth downloading something else to tweak some more?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *In2Deep*
> 
> Doesn't look like I can adjust voltage with the Catalyst Control Center for my Sapphire Vapor-X. Is it worth downloading something else to tweak some more?


nice score








try Trixx or afterburner to overclock instead of CCC

tsm106 has a great guide here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265543/the-amd-how-to-thread


----------



## In2Deep

thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## gregoryH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> look at this guy score on extreme run guys!! http://hwbot.org/submission/2288639_celi_3dmark11___extreme_radeon_hd_7970_3570_marks
> He has only 29 more points then me, but the diferrence is he is runing a 3930k cpu overclocked at 4.8ghz and his gpu is WC and running at 1300mhz on the core.... So, looking at his score leads me to think that my cpu is not bothlenecking the gpu? is that correct? im confused right know seeing the results of that guy on hwbot.org how damnn close my results are!!!


You can't compere your results. He scored it with old drivers - 12.6


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just pick up a Gigabyte 7770 OC until 89xx are available and i am pretty amazed at the performance of a 120€ card.


you didn't happen to use Lucid Virtu, did you? if you did, do you mind running without it?


----------



## jay2nice000

oo yea upped my score again









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875

putting 680 and 7970 owners to shame


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> oo yea upped my score again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875
> putting 680 and 7970 owners to shame


Nice score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3960x @5.2GHz -- GTX 690 @1188-1201MHz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5075061


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice score.










thanks


----------



## [CyGnus]

Yeah i have that on and just read an article were it says it impacts 3dmarks guess i have to turn it off to do a bench


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> oo yea upped my score again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875
> putting 680 and 7970 owners to shame


Water cool it.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Water cool it.


it is. is yours? i think your the only person here that has a better 7950 than me


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> it is. is yours? i think your the only person here that has a better 7950 than me


Sorry. I din't know it was water cooled. Mine is water cooled with Heatkiller full cover HD797X block. I also upgraded thermal pad to Fujipoly extreme 11w.

I'm using Trixx to over clock.

You have the same card as me?


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Sorry. I din't know it was water cooled. Mine is water cooled with Heatkiller full cover HD797X block. I also upgraded thermal pad to Fujipoly extreme 11w.
> I'm using Trixx to over clock.
> You have the same card as me?


i got a ek 7950 WB on my mine, i was thinking of upgrading my paste and pad if there was any performance gains but.... while gaming i never go over 40c and the highest i ever seen it was at 50c but i was using boinic on gpu and folding on my cpu at 5ghz. all running on a 360mm rad


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> i got a ek 7950 WB on my mine, i was thinking of upgrading my paste and pad if there was any performance gains but.... while gaming i never go over 40c and the highest i ever seen it was at 50c but i was using boinic on gpu and folding on my cpu at 5ghz. all running on a 360mm rad


I got CL Liquid Pro on Die as well. My ram over clocks better since I upgraded the thermal pad. Hynix ram on my card. You have same 950mhz edition as me?


----------



## maestrobg

new beta driver and better result... 12 551p and for gpu 12 909 p


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I got CL Liquid Pro on Die as well. My ram over clocks better since I upgraded the thermal pad. Hynix ram on my card. You have same 950mhz edition as me?


you saw improvement on ram? how much? what about the core? this is my card

https://www.google.com/shopping/product/12792410096681376410?q=sapphire%207950&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=4L0&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=39314241&biw=1920&bih=976&sa=X&ei=4bi6UKnMIYH28wSNjoCYDQ&ved=0CG8Q8wIwAA


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> you saw improvement on ram? how much? what about the core? this is my card
> https://www.google.com/shopping/product/12792410096681376410?q=sapphire%207950&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=4L0&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=fflb&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bpcl=39314241&biw=1920&bih=976&sa=X&ei=4bi6UKnMIYH28wSNjoCYDQ&ved=0CG8Q8wIwAA


I saw an improvement on ram. before with 1.6v it card would unstable with ram higher than 1700mhz. After thermal pad upgrade I can push ram to almost 1900mhz. 1800mhz no problem. I also put some Fujipoly extreme thermal pad on the VRM for the ram.


----------



## jay2nice000

hmm sounds interesting, because before i wc my gpu if i remember right my max clocks where 1055/1800 ( because of temps) and after wc max now is 1270/1815. it kinda pissed me off when my ram only went up 15 would of thought i would of got at least 1900. what are your temps like?


----------



## jprovido

3dmark 11 volt modded gtx 680. i5 3570k @ stock


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> what are your temps like?


1300/1600 in 30s furmark.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 3dmark 11 volt modded gtx 680. i5 3570k @ stock


Volt modded? Sorry I'm a newbie can you explain for me? How come your score is so low I would expect higher from a volt mod which I would assume means heavy overclock.


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 3dmark 11 volt modded gtx 680. *i5 3570k @ stock*


why stock cpu? with a vmodded gpu


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here is my score with no Lucid Virtu.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5102740


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> why stock cpu? with a vmodded gpu


coz I'm at stock cooling and I just figured out modding the bios. (my h100i died. stupid corsair) it was still higher than my previous score tho. im expecting a better score when I get my replacement tomorrow


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Here is my score with no Lucid Virtu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5102740


wow. it is still good. that thing can oc quite nicely. i am impressed.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update down the voltage to 1.26v and managed to up the mem to 1400 i am starting to get scared with this vga were is the limit? heheheh

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5102930


The memory overclock has little impact on scores i will leave it at 1400, will see if the core wants to give a little more juice heheh this card is simply brutal


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Volt modded? Sorry I'm a newbie can you explain for me? How come your score is so low I would expect higher from a volt mod which I would assume means heavy overclock.


It's got a GREAT GPU score, but a terrible physics score since he had his CPU at stock. Kinda evens out to a moderate overall score.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 3dmark 11 volt modded gtx 680. i5 3570k @ stock
> 
> 
> 
> *Volt modded? Sorry I'm a newbie can you explain for me?* How come your score is so low I would expect higher from a volt mod which I would assume means heavy overclock.
Click to expand...

The card has been modified (physically or otherwise) to allow for voltage control. You'll see this more and more on nVidia cards since they have started locking down voltage control.

On cards that do have voltage control, one would voltmod to get access to a greater range of voltages. People do this when they are trying to set records under LN2 and stuff.


----------



## 12Cores

11,889 Graphics Score


----------



## Eeyore888

P8860
Using the basic/free settings









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5108662


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eeyore888*
> 
> P8860
> Using the basic/free settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5108662


Nice.









If you use the paid version can you tweak settings to improve score?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use the paid version can you tweak settings to improve score?


No, but in a way yes. The tests(E,X and P) are all setup already and if you change any settings at all, it will say custom, not P or X or E. Basically all you get is the ability to run X and E benchmarks.


----------



## badtaylorx

This is the one I'm most proud of.... I've since squashed it, but those sparkle 560ti calibre ed. cards were fun.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2716743


----------



## Axehand

Ran my first benchmark, all at stock. *P13973*


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Ran my first benchmark, all at stock. *P13973*


Do you have 1or 2 690's.


----------



## Axehand

I only have one, once the price comes down I might consider two


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Oh god sorry for all the posts my iPod was lagging...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Ran my first benchmark, all at stock. *P13973*


You need to OC that cpu man! Physics score could be much better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Oh god sorry for all the posts my iPod was lagging...


OCN has been doing that for a couple days now, gotta press submit & wait.


----------



## Axehand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You need to OC that cpu man! Physics score could be much better.


Is Physics to do with the CPU? I would like to OC CPU, Ram and GPU but the CPU is only cooled by the Corsair H100 and I live in the tropics. Currently idles around 40 degrees @ stock. The GPU idles at 42 deg and at full load hits 80 deg.

A custom water cooling loop is coming, just waiting for PCCS to re-stock some items.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You need to OC that cpu man! Physics score could be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Physics to do with the CPU? I would like to OC CPU, Ram and GPU but the CPU is only cooled by the Corsair H100 and I live in the tropics. Currently idles around 40 degrees @ stock. The GPU idles at 42 deg and at full load hits 80 deg.
> 
> A custom water cooling loop is coming, just waiting for PCCS to re-stock some items.
Click to expand...

pretty much, overclocking your CPU will increase your physics score as the physics test uses the CPU as well for calculations, i think that is how it works. even HT as well I.E more cores say with an i7 vs an i5 the i7 will have a higher physics score clock for clock.

Note, physics in 3Dmark11 is different to PhysX in nVidia cards


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Axehand*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You need to OC that cpu man! Physics score could be much better.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Physics to do with the CPU? I would like to OC CPU, Ram and GPU but the CPU is only cooled by the Corsair H100 and I live in the tropics. Currently idles around 40 degrees @ stock. The GPU idles at 42 deg and at full load hits 80 deg.
> 
> A custom water cooling loop is coming, just waiting for PCCS to re-stock some items.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much, overclocking your CPU will increase your physics score as the physics test uses the CPU as well for calculations, i think that is how it works. even HT as well I.E more cores say with an i7 vs an i5 the i7 will have a higher physics score clock for clock.
> 
> Note, physics in 3Dmark11 is different to PhysX in nVidia cards
Click to expand...

Not to mention RAM, the limitless Physics score booster.


----------



## King4x4

Just finished building my rig... [email protected] and [email protected] core and stock ram (Won't clock over 1300mhz ;/)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5106800

I am suprised though....

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/3440487/3dm11/5106800

2nd highest Score with the same CPU/Card configuration.









Need to clock them cards higher!


----------



## Grzesiu

I was able to get P16725 with my rig. Not really sure if that's a good score. 3D Mark keeps registering my Memory as 667MHz. Is this right? I have my XMP profile set for 2400MHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5118168


----------



## stubass

it looks like a nice score to me with 2 x 670's. as to why 3Dmark11 is reporting your RAM wrong might just be a bug, i have had it before reporting my CPU clock as stock.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> I was able to get P16725 with my rig. Not really sure if that's a good score. 3D Mark keeps registering my Memory as 667MHz. Is this right? I have my XMP profile set for 2400MHz.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5118168


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> it looks like a nice score to me with 2 x 670's. as to why 3Dmark11 is reporting your RAM wrong might just be a bug, i have had it before reporting my CPU clock as stock.


I'm pretty sure systeminfo just reads the jedec profile, I never see it report anything but 667 or 800 no matter what speed the memory is running.


----------



## furyn9




----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm pretty sure systeminfo just reads the jedec profile, I never see it report anything but 667 or 800 no matter what speed the memory is running.


actually i think your right, after some checking on some results.. tho my RAM i just set using XMP but it is only 1600 RAM thus shows 800 in 3Dmark so i assume it is reading the XMP profile rather than one my JEDEC profiles are some weird numbers on CPU-z lol.. OR maybe just becuase my RAM is rated at 1600







now


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> actually i think your right, after some checking on some results.. tho my RAM i just set using XMP but it is only 1600 RAM thus shows 800 in 3Dmark so i assume it is reading the XMP profile rather than one my JEDEC profiles are some weird numbers on CPU-z lol.. OR maybe just becuase my RAM is rated at 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now


I believe it only shows what it's rated at.

If your really wanted to find out, downclock it to 1333 and then see what it shows.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I believe it only shows what it's rated at.
> If your really wanted to find out, downclock it to 1333 and then see what it shows.


I kinda figured it was the jedec profiles (like you see in the spd tab of cpu-z) after looking at my details for this score, I mixed 2 different 2 x 2Gb memory kits that had different jedec profiles & ran them together at 2400Mhz with the 3930k. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193929


----------



## Grzesiu

Actually that makes perfect sense. Thanks.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I believe it only shows what it's rated at.
> If your really wanted to find out, downclock it to 1333 and then see what it shows.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda figured it was the jedec profiles (like you see in the spd tab of cpu-z) after looking at my details for this score, I mixed 2 different 2 x 2Gb memory kits that had different jedec profiles & ran them together at 2400Mhz with the 3930k. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4193929
Click to expand...

now that is interesting 2 sticks at 667 and 2 at 800


----------



## DunkinFresh

*Progression of my score over time*

Oldest result with Phenom 1045t and GTX 550ti: 2777
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4501937

Old result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 550 TI FPB: 2944
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739715

*New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 660 TI Superclocked: 8509*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5119450

HUGE improvement.







Seems a little low for "similar systems" but I'm happy with it. I need to learn how to raise the voltage of the card so I can overclock it.

Out of curiosity, I don't think I'll be able to run both cards on my current PSU (600W with 40A 12v rail) but would the old GTX550ti be better for PhysX than my CPU? Would that boost up my 3dmark score also?


----------



## King4x4

Nice score!

Just finished my best score yet!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5120847

http://valid.canardpc.com/2603862

3770k @4.9ghz @1.48v
3x7950 @1.25V @1200mhz core @1400mhz ram

After I got that score my whole system just went berserk and crashed (Good thing I saved LOL)

Back to 4.6ghz and 1100mhz on GPUs


----------



## jay2nice000

and my score keeps rising


----------



## FtW 420

2500k is doing pretty good on the physics!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 2500k is doing pretty good on the physics!


Yeah, really makes me not feel as bad that I didn't get a 3570K.

Nice to see a Sandy i5 up with the big boys.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 2500k is doing pretty good on the physics!


thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Yeah, really makes me not feel as bad that I didn't get a 3570K.
> Nice to see a Sandy i5 up with the big boys.


my 2500k is holding my system back ( pci 3.0 and my ram), trying to get a 3570k or 3770k


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update, Gigabyte 7770 OC @ 1260/1500 1.275v

5085
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5134035


----------



## Nemesis158

P14773 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5131621
7970's at stock
3930k @4GHz

Edit: P16070 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5131759
7970's at 1104/1422MHz
3930k same


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update, Gigabyte 7770 OC @ 1260/1500 1.275v
> 5062
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5131523


wow. that thing is a beast. it surpassed my 6870 . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/1954054?


----------



## intelextreme

Core i7 965 Extreme
2x 560 Ti FSB's
Coolit Freezone Elite Chilled Liquid Cooling



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4562366
P9041


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow. that thing is a beast. it surpassed my 6870 . . .
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/1954054?


Yeah it overclocks pretty good i love it did not expect such a performance out of a 128bit card, it will do until 88xx are out


----------



## SonDa5

I finally broke X4000 on 3dMark11.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5126103


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update

5106
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5137444


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update with new mems samsung green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5106
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5137444


Fresh P run with the same ram over clocked 2133mhz CL 9-10-10-27 T1 1.4v on DRAM.

Over 12,000 with single HD7950.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5137480


----------



## [CyGnus]

i have mines at 1.5v did not try lower... hehe This vga will do until 88xx are here


----------



## phre0n

Nothing special in comparison to some of the other numbers i've seen, but i'll play.. heres mine.
306.97 drivers:


excuse my noobishness, I wasn't aware that the 310.64 drivers were not approved... not sure how it will affect my scoring, but here it is.

310.64 drivers:


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Nothing special in comparison to some of the other numbers i've seen, but i'll play.. heres mine.


Is this result with 2x 670's? If it is then you have a massive bottleneck and should be at least around 13000.


----------



## phre0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Is this result with 2x 670's? If it is then you have a massive bottleneck and should be at least around 13000.


no.. its 1 670

i just looked at my sig.. not sure how two got there...


----------



## [CyGnus]

And you could try to OC your CPU that physics score sure is low....


----------



## Motive

Here's my best with my build.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5139475

How is it?


----------



## zack7vi

Is this accurate score guys?
Its a Gigabyte 7950 Windforce along with i5-3570k. Everything is stock.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive*
> 
> Here's my best with my build.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5139475
> How is it?


i think your cpu needs more oc to handle your gpus. your physics is missing about 1000 points. are your ram sticks installed in the same color slots?


----------



## Motive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i think your cpu needs more oc to handle your gpus. your physics is missing about 1000 points. are your ram sticks installed in the same color slots?


Yeah, they're in the correct slots. I've never thought about going higher than 4.5 on the 2700k, which I thought was nice at 1.260v. So a higher overclock. I'll have to play with the voltages a little when I get home.


----------



## Motive

Alright. I overclocked my 2700k to 5ghz. It runs really well, doing everything I need at a nice 1.35 voltage. But I also went up abit higher in 3dMark 11.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5144075


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive*
> 
> Alright. I overclocked my 2700k to 5ghz. It runs really well, doing everything I need at a nice 1.35 voltage. But I also went up abit higher in 3dMark 11.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5144075


hell yah that looks better. jelly.


----------



## nismofreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> This is the one I'm most proud of.... I've since squashed it, but those sparkle 560ti calibre ed. cards were fun.....
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2716743
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Does anyone know what makes up the combined score? Pretty interesting that my graphics and physics are lower but the combined score is higher.

Thanks









EDIT: forgot to include my score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4644794


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mini update... I thought +100MHz give a better boost but guess not...

3570k @ 4600MHz and 7770 @ 1275/1500

5112
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5145610


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zack7vi*
> 
> Is this accurate score guys?
> Its a Gigabyte 7950 Windforce along with i5-3570k. Everything is stock.
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1160997/[/IMG]


yes, we have the same card and very similar graphics scores.


----------



## Motive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> hell yah that looks better. jelly.


Thanks. Hard to believe my 2700k is actually one of the weaker links in my build now. =(


----------



## muffet

My Score
and my system clocks, and temperatures.


----------



## zack7vi

Quote:


> yes, we have the same card and very similar graphics scores.


Ahh aright thanks. I wasent sure if that was the score 7950 should get or not.


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> E 14145 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030625
> P 10165 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030590
> X 3657 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5030511


update P10207 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5157892


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive*
> 
> Thanks. Hard to believe my 2700k is actually one of the weaker links in my build now. =(


Its only a weak link if you only use your system for benchmarking. There is nothing limiting with a 2700K for gaming or productivity uses.


----------



## ZombieSix

First time poster...Been building PC's for a few years decided to start overclocking was wondering how i am doing. Also have a quick question, why does my processor show 1600? I have intel speedstep enabled and it works great, my processor clocks up and back down to idle np, but in 3dmark11 shouldnt it be showing 4200?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5159757

My build consists of
i5 2500k OC to 4.2Ghz
Asus p8z77-v LK
x2 EVGA 560 ti 448 Classified Ultra OC to 920Mhz
Corsair Vengeance16GB DDR3 1600
Corsair AX750


----------



## ImKse

P11626 3DMarks
GRAPHICS SCORE
12210
PHYSICS SCORE
10836
COMBINED SCORE
9309

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5149035

Specs are in sig, single gtx 680 lightning @ 1385mhz & i7 3770k @ 4.6ghz though I can get to 4.8


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5161447 Cant say i can complain.


----------



## Grzesiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSix*
> 
> First time poster...Been building PC's for a few years decided to start overclocking was wondering how i am doing. Also have a quick question, why does my processor show 1600? I have intel speedstep enabled and it works great, my processor clocks up and back down to idle np, but in 3dmark11 shouldnt it be showing 4200?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5159757
> My build consists of
> i5 2500k OC to 4.2Ghz
> Asus p8z77-v LK
> x2 EVGA 560 ti 448 Classified Ultra OC to 920Mhz
> Corsair Vengeance16GB DDR3 1600
> Corsair AX750


edit: just noticed you already mentioned you had speedstep enabled. That's definitely the reason 3D Mark is registering your cpu at 1600MHz. it scans your systems hardware before it's under any load.


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> I was able to get P16725 with my rig. Not really sure if that's a good score. 3D Mark keeps registering my Memory as 667MHz. Is this right? I have my XMP profile set for 2400MHz.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5118168


" Not really sure if that's a good score".... nobody that has put that much time into tweeking his system could be unsure if thats a decent score or not......

although not as egregious, this is also a form of trolling


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> " Not really sure if that's a good score".... nobody that has put that much time into tweeking his system could be unsure if thats a decent score or not......
> although not as egregious, this is also a form of trolling


I suggest you fix your tone. He/she did not say that. They asked if it was right, not asking to be mocked by the likes of you. I have devoted hours into tweaking my system yet I did not know if my scores were correct/good. He did not even provide the information of how long he spent tweaking. He could have just assembled his first system ever. You assumed how much time he put into it. As my father always said, to assume is to make an "ass" out of "u" and "me".


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grzesiu*
> 
> I was able to get P16725 with my rig. Not really sure if that's a good score. 3D Mark keeps registering my Memory as 667MHz. Is this right? I have my XMP profile set for 2400MHz.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5118168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " Not really sure if that's a good score".... nobody that has put that much time into tweeking his system could be unsure if thats a decent score or not......
> 
> although not as egregious, this is also a form of trolling
Click to expand...

egregious [ɪˈgriːdʒəs -dʒɪəs]
adj
1. outstandingly bad; flagrant an egregious lie
2. Archaic distinguished; eminent
[from Latin ēgregius outstanding (literally: standing out from the herd), from ē- out + grex flock, herd]

Don't think I have ever seen egregrious used in a sentence in my lifetime, though I must have to even recognise it.

It is a good score. Better than average.

667MHz? Even allowing fror DDR that's only 1333MHz, but Futuremark System Information often misreads things. Not worth worrying about.


----------



## wolfeking

not sure if this is good or not. Seems a little off none the less based on past runs.



vs 1 GTX 480



I would think that 2x unlocked 6950 OCd would be far better than 1 x 480, but seems not.


----------



## stahlhart

System in the signature, with the 2700K @ 4.6 and the latest WHQL drivers.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

3770K @ 4.7GHz
7970 @ 1300/1950
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5170620


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> not sure if this is good or not. Seems a little off none the less based on past runs.
> 
> vs 1 GTX 480
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think that 2x unlocked 6950 OCd would be far better than 1 x 480, but seems not.


your cpu is at stock on the first screenie. 4.8 on the other.


----------



## Erick Silver

P3688? That seems a little low.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5170969

What can I do to improve it?


----------



## Domininja

I reckon these scores are pretty neat!








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5170424

3GB HIS HD7970 (Blue PCB) 1155/1730 ~ Stock Voltage (doesn't support voltage control) ~ Reference Cooler
i5 2500 (non-K) ~ 41x, 105.5Mhz

What do you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## jay2nice000

i wonder when i get asus v-pro mobo and my 3770k will my graphics score get better


----------



## wolfeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> your cpu is at stock on the first screenie. 4.8 on the other.


NO it is not. Its at 4.4 on the first and 4,8 on the second. But that is not going to affect the Graphic score that much, at least it should not hold it back to where 2 6970s score only marginally better than a single 480.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> NO it is not. Its at 4.4 on the first and 4,8 on the second. But that is not going to affect the Graphic score that much, at least it should not hold it back to where 2 6970s score only marginally better than a single 480.


3k points by far! Not marginal. Better score than my 670.


----------



## wolfeking

3k points don't seem right. A 6970 at stock should be faster than the 480, that is 7000 there. OCd, and CF, shouldn't it be closer to 12500-13500 or so? Or is it just wasting electricity since it is not going to be that much better than what I usually have?


----------



## Hoodz

I7 3770k @ 4.7Ghz 1.28v
Default clocks on 680s
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5174092


----------



## [CyGnus]

well it seems i squeezed all that i could out of my 7770









5141 Marks: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5175476

CPU: 4700MHz @ 1.29v VGA: 1278/1500 @ 1.3v RAM 2133MHz 9-10-10-28 1T @ 1.525v


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfeking*
> 
> NO it is not. Its at 4.4 on the first and 4,8 on the second. But that is not going to affect the Graphic score that much, at least it should not hold it back to where 2 6970s score only marginally better than a single 480.


i beg to differ. 1000 more points in physics will affect gpu score in performance setting.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

3570K @ 4.6GHz (1.3625v)
7970s @ 1125MHz/1575MHz (Stock Voltage)
8GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-13-13-30 (1.65v)
Calalyst 12.11 Beta 11, 12.11 CAP2



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5178670


----------



## ZombieSix

Tweaked my 560 ti 448 ultra classified a bit, 920MHz 2100 Mhz Ram
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5180065


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieSix*
> 
> Tweaked my 560 ti 448 ultra classified a bit, 920MHz 2100 Mhz Ram
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5180065


Whats your CPU clocked at?


----------



## stahlhart

Updated for recent bump to 4.7GHz.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Whats your CPU clocked at?


I would say not much the physics score is a bit low and he is with SLI of 560Ti


----------



## Farih

Dont think i ever posted this but its my best run with 7850's

Great performance for the little price you pay











Almost a 14K graphics score


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 5230Mhz
MSI Lightning [email protected] 1435/1930Mhz
*P16015*
_H2O cooling, water temperature +9C_


----------



## ZombieSix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Whats your CPU clocked at?


4.2Ghz how much you think my score will prove if I take her up to 4.5 or .6?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

3570K @ 4.7GHz (1.41v)
7970s @ 1125MHz/1575MHz (Stock Voltage)
8GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-13-13-30 (1.65v)
Calalyst 12.11 Beta 11, 12.11 CAP2



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5188289


----------



## Motive

So 680s in sli scores higher in 3dmark 11 than 7970s in xfire?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Motive*
> 
> So 680s in sli scores higher in 3dmark 11 than 7970s in xfire?


What did you expect? Nvidia did the homework for 3DMark11.


----------



## ikem

lol my new build doesnt even break 10k with crossfire 7870s. dam 2ghz clock limit... but it will smoke things in multi threaded


----------



## Motive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What did you expect? Nvidia did the homework for 3DMark11.


Ah. Alright. Was just curious.


----------



## Jayek

2600k @ 4.4 and a GTX 670 WindForce OC @ 1293MHz

Edit - Noticed I had adaptive Vsync on so I turned it off and re ran



Edit 2 - This was run with the 310.70's


----------



## ghostrider85

where can i download the latest 3dmark 11?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> where can i download the latest 3dmark 11?


should be the latest
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmark11/


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> should be the latest
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmark11/


that's where i got mine, you have to select a mirror, then download.

when i launched the program it ran an update, after that i launched the program again and another update,


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> should be the latest
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmark11/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's where i got mine, you have to select a mirror, then download.
> 
> when i launched the program it ran an update, after that i launched the program again and another update,
Click to expand...

is it actually asking you to update the current version of the basic edition or upgrade from the basic edition to the advanced edition which the basic ed always starts with?


----------



## Farmer Boe

Finally hit that nice 16K score. All the i7's are making me jealous!

Here is my updated P score...

2500K 5.3GHz
7970 x2 1200/1650 1.3v
G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133MHz 7-9-7-24 1T


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> is it actually asking you to update the current version of the basic edition or upgrade from the basic edition to the advanced edition which the basic ed always starts with?


I think updates for basic and advanced are the same, just that basic only has the performance mode unlocked.... the other update is System Information?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> is it actually asking you to update the current version of the basic edition or upgrade from the basic edition to the advanced edition which the basic ed always starts with?
> 
> 
> 
> I think updates for basic and advanced are the same, just that basic only has the performance mode unlocked.... the other update is System Information?
Click to expand...

yeah your right the basic version is limited to performance mode.. if you have the advanced ed it probably prompts you to see if you want the pro ed.. $995 bucks for the pro well i think i would spend that elsewhere lol..

then since i am using an earlier version i get a prompt to upgrade to the advanced ed then a prompt to update to the latest version which i am on 1.0.1.0.. i think system information component might be just comes with the your version as i have never been prompted update the system info component. thats just how i see it and for some reason the latest version for me throws some serious windows error if i try to install it. for that i think a clean install of windows.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah your right the basic version is limited to performance mode.. if you have the advanced ed it probably prompts you to see if you want the pro ed.. $995 bucks for the pro well i think i would spend that elsewhere lol..
> then since i am using an earlier version i get a prompt to upgrade to the advanced ed then a prompt to update to the latest version which i am on 1.0.1.0.. i think system information component might be just comes with the your version as i have never been prompted update the system info component. thats just how i see it and for some reason the latest version for me throws some serious windows error if i try to install it. for that i think a clean install of windows.


There is a version of System Information that comes with it, but the updates that come after are seperate.
Yes, they will try to get you to buy the advanced, but the same updates still apply to the free version. It's the same executable. If you buy, all you have to do is enter your key, and instantly it's the advanced version.

I own 3DMark11, 3dMarkVantage, PCMark Vantage Advanced, 3Dmark06, and PCMark05 Advanced. Had them for a while now.

In that time I've had a few System Information updates, including Futuremark_SystemInfo_v4110_installer.exe, Futuremark_SystemInfo_v4120_installer.exe, Futuremark_SystemInfo_v420_installer.exe and Futuremark_SystemInfo_v490_installer.exe, as well as 3D11 updates.
Quote:


> When I click on the "Run Benchmark" button in 3DMark Vantage, the whole thing freezes during the "Scanning System" thing.
> 
> Please verify that you have the latest version installed and update if necessary. If you are still getting a complete system hang during SystemInfo scan, ensure that HPET is enabled in your BIOS settings. SystemInfo requires HPET (High Precision Event Timer) to function. Also ensure that your motherboard BIOS is up to date.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> There is a version of System Information that comes with it, but the updates that come after are seperate.
> Yes, they will try to get you to buy the advanced, but the same updates still apply to the free version. It's the same executable. If you buy, all you have to do is enter your key, and instantly it's the advanced version.
> 
> I own 3DMark11, 3dMarkVantage, PCMark Vantage Advanced, 3Dmark06, and PCMark05 Advanced. I've had a few System Information updates, latest being Futuremark_SystemInfo_v4110_installer.exe, as well as 3D11 updates.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> When I click on the "Run Benchmark" button in 3DMark Vantage, the whole thing freezes during the "Scanning System" thing.
> 
> Please verify that you have the latest version installed and update if necessary. If you are still getting a complete system hang during SystemInfo scan, ensure that HPET is enabled in your BIOS settings. SystemInfo requires HPET (High Precision Event Timer) to function. Also ensure that your motherboard BIOS is up to date.
Click to expand...

ok cool info. i just looked and my sys info is version 4.11.0 plus i am new to benchmarking GPU's so i probably havernt had to update sys info yet







i might buy the advanced ed and try some extreme runs.


----------



## alancsalt

Got a feeling latest is 4120, but just starting 3DMark11 should bring a download prompt to install the latest...if there's a newer one.

Download and Install SystemInfo 4.12
(updated October 11, 2012)


----------



## Kazimir

This is my first time OCing and largely benchmarking. Is this good/bad/average...?

i7 [email protected]
[email protected]/1575


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazimir*
> 
> This is my first time OCing and largely benchmarking. Is this good/bad/average...?
> i7 [email protected]
> [email protected]/1575


I would have though 1 x HD 7970 scores a bit more then that. What drivers are you using?


----------



## screen84

hey guys. I posted some 3dmark 11 extreme and Performance results earlier on this thread. Back then i had a phenom2 965 at 4.3ghz 4gb ddr2 800mhz runing at am2+ socket with a Club 3d hd 7950 gpu oveclocked at 1250on the core 1700mem. Just for info i achieved P8359 score and X3541, thats the maximum what i could get with that AMD cpu mobo and ram then i was lucky to find a buyer and sold my old AMD system but kept the gpu hd 7950. Now i upgraded to i5 3570k, asrock extreme 4 z77 and 8gb ddr3 1866mhz, samsung 840 ssd and achieved this score in the Extreme run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5194668 and this is the Performance run http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5195436 . Cpu was running at 4.6ghz (i5 3570k), gpu was 1240 on the core 1700 on the memory. So what do you guys think about the current results? Are they any good? thnx









Pscore:


Xscore:


----------



## tonkpils37

How does this look?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazimir*
> 
> This is my first time OCing and largely benchmarking. Is this good/bad/average...?
> i7 [email protected]
> [email protected]/1575
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmmm, that score seems a bit low.







That one dude with his 7950 and a 2500k can pull off a score of P11,160?


----------



## Paztak

I'm getting 500-700 point less at physic score with windows 8 compared what I did get with windows 7, of course that also effects combined score and overall score. This is known issue, right?
Does this mean that my CPU wont perform as good in games what it did with windows 7?


----------



## The Storm

I am getting about the same as you going from 7 to 8, my physics score dropped but I don't notice it in any gaming situation.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazimir*
> 
> This is my first time OCing and largely benchmarking. Is this good/bad/average...?
> i7 [email protected]
> [email protected]/1575


check mine..
3770k 4.7Ghz
7970 1300/1950
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5170620


----------



## Kazimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> check mine..
> 3770k 4.7Ghz
> 7970 1300/1950
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5170620


Thanks, I need the rerun the test. It appears as though my CPU OC wasn't all that stable so I think that was the main problem. I changed from fixed to offset last night and will be rerunning tonight most likely.

Also, for the drivers, I believe I am using the latest official (non-beta) version.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> I'm getting 500-700 point less at physic score with windows 8 compared what I did get with windows 7, of course that also effects combined score and overall score. This is known issue, right?
> Does this mean that my CPU wont perform as good in games what it did with windows 7?


me too

as far as i know win8 is not that good with benchmark software but it's as good as win7 in games


----------



## Kazimir

Beta drivers FTW!!! Exact same setup except drivers.
12.10 results
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5209675
12.11 results
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5209716

11.3% increase


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunkinFresh*
> 
> Old result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 550 TI FPB: 2944
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739715


Hmmm... Cool to see how technology advances... my 660m Laptop gets more performance than a 3570k and 550ti










*Comparison link:*http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/4887332/3dm11/4739715

*660m link:*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4887332


----------



## defcoms

Trifire 7970's 1175/1600 reference stock voltage running ghz bios.
[email protected]

X=10033
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5209281

Will OC some more and see what I can get.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazimir*
> 
> Thanks, I need the rerun the test. It appears as though my CPU OC wasn't all that stable so I think that was the main problem. I changed from fixed to offset last night and will be rerunning tonight most likely.
> Also, for the drivers, I believe I am using the latest official (non-beta) version.


Im using the last beta one too..
Also take in consideration ram it will do some points difference..
1,100+ points physics 3dmark vs stock..
420+ overall score
250+ graphic score..
760+ combined...

16gb @ 2020MHz @ 9/9/9/28/1T


----------



## defcoms

Updated P-Score = 22123

Trifire 7970's 1140/1600 reference stock voltage running ghz bios.
[email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5218296


----------



## benfica

AMD Radeon HD6990 @ 960/1400 1.2v (Catalyst 12.11Beta+CAP2)
i5 2500K @ 4.5Ghz 1.35v

3dmark11 P10,563


----------



## jellybeans69

Just a quick run:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5233859

P7885 , 7850 @ 1140/1440 +20% v , cpu @ 4.8 ghz , 12.11 beta


----------



## LongShot79

nice warm up run: P15213
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5249898


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Just a quick run:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5233859
> P7885 , 7850 @ 1140/1440 +20% v , cpu @ 4.8 ghz , 12.11 beta


Very nice run. If xfire didn't have so many bugs I would consider 2 of these instead of single HD7950 for competitive gaming.

Did you have Virtu MVP enabled?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongShot79*
> 
> nice warm up run: P15213
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5249898


your physics score is low for a 4.8 oc.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> your physics score is low for a 4.8 oc.


Yes it does, looks like HT is enabled too. Maybe too much running in the background?

Or memory, just saw 32Gb in the link, might put a real damper on the memory clocks which can hurt the physics score.


----------



## Gripen90

After having windows 7 reinstalled along with the new motherboard i noticed W7 Service Pack 1 takes a few points of the 3Dmark11 scores whereas when SP1 wasn't installed (due to windows update) it was a few 100points better - oh well.

Anyway my score is
*P18829*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5247804


----------



## chronicfx

Perhaps this has been answered before but my FPS seems to cap at 100FPS when doing the graphics test. Is this normal or am I bottlenecking my score with some setting? I am using SLI GTX680's. I am getting ~14100. I am factory overclocked only.


----------



## Aestylis

Latest run after getting CPU stable at 4.6ghz. Also got my 7850 stable at 1200 Core/1375 Mem. at 1.225 on 12.11 11 drivers.
Still working toward 1250 core.

*P7975*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5249670


----------



## LongShot79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yes it does, looks like HT is enabled too. Maybe too much running in the background?
> Or memory, just saw 32Gb in the link, might put a real damper on the memory clocks which can hurt the physics score.


ya 32 gb ram on win 7 home premium reduced my mem clock to 667mhz so ive reduced to 16 gb until I upgrade to win8 pro. going to rebench.


----------



## techjesse

One GTX 670


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5273353 Trifire 6870....


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> One GTX 670


Which driver? i have an Asus 670 @1277 Boost, but I am in the low 9 thousands graphics with 306.97 running Windows 8 64bit. However, with Windows 7 I had 10.5K....


----------



## furyn9

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5281094


----------



## Kindredice

I cant really compete in the gfx department with my good old 570 but I am curious about the effects of ram speed and timings on physics score. Anyone with a 4.9Ghz i5 3570k and 2400 or so mhz cl9 ram? Would love to compare the physics scores.

GTX 570 944/2240 stock bios
i5 3570k @ 4.911mhz air - hyper 212 - not delid yet
Ddr3 1600 cl 8-9-8-21

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5281349


----------



## Kazimir

Nice little boost
I7 [email protected]
DCII [email protected]/1775
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5281575


----------



## [CyGnus]

Kindredice my bench was with Samsung green @ 2133 c9 with the CPU at 4.7GHz and the physics score is 9584 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5175476 so i would say that ram speed influences the physics a bit


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Kindredice my bench was with Samsung green @ 2133 c9 with the CPU at 4.7GHz and the physics score is 9584 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5175476 so i would say that ram speed influences the physics a bit


that it does and nice score BTW









if you had an i7 you would increase your physics score as well as it also likes more cores / HT


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks, since i manly play i dont see a need for an i7


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Thanks, since i manly play i dont see a need for an i7


i can understanbd that









i was really just pointing out other factors that can affect physics performance


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Perhaps this has been answered before but my FPS seems to cap at 100FPS when doing the graphics test. Is this normal or am I bottlenecking my score with some setting? I am using SLI GTX680's. I am getting ~14100. I am factory overclocked only.


Post a link to your 3dMark11 validation score so I can see what is going on with your score.

Sound like you may have some type of forced 100fps rate going.... not sure.

14,100 is kind of low score for those cards in SLI.


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Kindredice my bench was with Samsung green @ 2133 c9 with the CPU at 4.7GHz and the physics score is 9584 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5175476 so i would say that ram speed influences the physics a bit


Could you do a cl9 1600 and 2133 comparison? by the looks of it there should be 400 or so points difference on physics score considering my cpu is at 4.9Ghz. I wonder if anyone broke 10k physics score with an i5, looks possible with a 2666-2800 ram and 5Ghz cpu.


----------



## chronicfx

Ok I am at work but when I get home tonight I and the kids are asleep I will resist far cry 3 long enough to do a run. One thing... I am using the newest whql drivers released last week maybe don't remember exactly but want to say 370.11. 3dmark says my score is invalid because of this and I need to update my virtu even though I do shut it off before running. So which drivers are people using for gtx680?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Post a link to your 3dMark11 validation score so I can see what is going on with your score.
> Sound like you may have some type of forced 100fps rate going.... not sure.
> 14,100 is kind of low score for those cards in SLI.


Meant to quote u


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello guys







Today i did an update of 3dmark11 right after going for 5.00ghz and my score was way lower than before.Did i do something wrong to my CPU? i went up to 1.41V.Before at 4.8Ghz i was getting 9152,now after the update - 8900...Is my CPU degradation or something?If someone can run the test now for me with i5-3570k,i would really appreciate it!


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today i did an update of 3dmark11 right after going for 5.00ghz and my score was way lower than before.Did i do something wrong to my CPU? i went up to 1.41V.Before at 4.8Ghz i was getting 9152,now after the update - 8900...Is my CPU degradation or something?If someone can run the test now for me with i5-3570k,i would really appreciate it!


Maybe it wasn't stable and it throttled down? Is that your physics score 9152/8900 ?


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Maybe it wasn't stable and it throttled down? Is that your physics score 9152/8900 ?


Yes.Now,after closing skype







i got 9010 score.So around 100 lower.I got pretty much the same lower score with around 100 on stock now vs before.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5287197 Look at CPU: It says only 2,500Mhz.Isn't it supposed to be 4,800MHz?
P.S. Then at 4.8 i got 29.12fps and now 28.60fps.I know this isn't going to affect gaming performance at all but still i love getting consistant benchmark scores.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Very nice run. If xfire didn't have so many bugs I would consider 2 of these instead of single HD7950 for competitive gaming.
> Did you have Virtu MVP enabled?


Not sure , if it's not enabled by default in basic edition of 3dm11 then no. I'll be re-running tests i'm sure i can hit 8000 graphics score , found the 3dm11 benching limit on my 7850 , doesn't seem to be benchable more than 1215/1450.


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Yes.Now,after closing skype
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 9010 score.So around 100 lower.I got pretty much the same lower score with around 100 on stock now vs before.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5287197 Look at CPU: It says only 2,500Mhz.Isn't it supposed to be 4,800MHz?
> P.S. Then at 4.8 i got 29.12fps and now 28.60fps.I know this isn't going to affect gaming performance at all but still i love getting consistant benchmark scores.


3dmark sometimes fails to get the correct system information, cpu clock showing wrong is common. Here is my 4.9ghz, it scored 9431 in physics. What is your memory speed and timings? [CyGnus]'s 4.7 ghz scores over 9500 due to his 2133 cl9 sticks.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> 3dmark sometimes fails to get the correct system information, cpu clock showing wrong is common. Here is my 4.9ghz, it scored 9431 in physics. What is your memory speed and timings? [CyGnus]'s 4.7 ghz scores over 9500 due to his 2133 cl9 sticks.


G.SKill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
P.S. Had my power plan at Power Saver,not High Performance as before.Maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> G.SKill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
> P.S. Had my power plan at Power Saver,not High Performance as before.Maybe that makes a difference?


mine are 1600 @ 8-9-8-21 , I guess its normal with 100mhz clock and 1cl ram timing difference


----------



## jellybeans69

Have a look at my physics score few pages back , - 9200's with i5-3570k @ 4.8 and 2x4 1600 9-9's so you're doing fine.


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Have a look at my physics score few pages back , - 9200's with i5-3570k @ 4.8 and 2x4 1600 9-9's so you're doing fine.


I am around 9000 now,before was at around 9150.I'm wondering from where this difference came...Is it possible that i screw something with my CPU after putting max voltage of 1.41V on it?


----------



## hotwheels1997

UPDATE: Just bought 3dmark11 so i can run only physics test over and over again and now after shutting down some background programs,at 4.0ghz it's 7950 or something like that,like it was before.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techjesse*
> 
> One GTX 670


how is your physx score so much higher than mine.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how is your physx score so much higher than mine.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


He has a i7 3930K, Thats how


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how is your physx score so much higher than mine.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


He's using a 3930k.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> how is your physx score so much higher than mine.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472
> 
> 
> 
> He's using a 3930k.
Click to expand...

yep, more cores gives you a higher physics score, same with fast RAM


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> He has a i7 3930K, Thats how


damn i want one of those


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> damn i want one of those


Only $500 for the CPU if you have a microcenter near you









My i7 3770K at 4.7GHz with 2400MHz ram, I get around 12,105 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5292222


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Only $500 for the CPU if you have a microcenter near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i7 3770K at 4.7GHz with 2400MHz ram, I get around 12,105 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5292222


my i5 3570k is @ 5gz 2400 mhz ram http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472
virtu mvp enabled
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5161051


----------



## Durdle Class A

Dam, a 670 is already as fast as my 570 SLI..

Here's my score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5287591

CPU at 4.7, GPU Stock due to temp issues


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> After having windows 7 reinstalled along with the new motherboard i noticed W7 Service Pack 1 takes a few points of the 3Dmark11 scores whereas when SP1 wasn't installed (due to windows update) it was a few 100points better - oh well.
> Anyway my score is
> *P18829*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5247804


I have the same GPU set up as yours..is my CPU limiting my score? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294072 and http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294072 with an over clock. Could the fact that I have 2 different 670 be the prob? MSi gtx670 PE and a EVGA gtx670 FTW......I have them unsynced and matched each one clock for clock.

Someone on the 670 club post a score of 12k that's half of mine and he was only running a single GTX670 FTW ( he did have Lucid on).


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Only $500 for the CPU if you have a microcenter near you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My i7 3770K at 4.7GHz with 2400MHz ram, I get around 12,105 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5292222


then another 400$ for the mobo


----------



## dafour

My friends scores P9700 with a 3570K and 660Ti ?That lucid mvp is enabled,is this why the score is so high?


----------



## lilchronic

3570k @ 5.1 ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294279
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294388


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> My friends scores P9700 with a 3570K and 660Ti ?That lucid mvp is enabled,is this why the score is so high?


yes this is what i get with lucid virtu mvp
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294437


----------



## lilchronic

my physx scores are lower when i enable virtu mvp







i wanted to hit 10000
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294437


----------



## dafour

Ah i see,just read their statement about lucid mvp,so you can't compare it.

To keep OT

My latest score;
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294405
P6625 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (850/2000)(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K(4.3) Processor


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I have the same GPU set up as yours..is my CPU limiting my score? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294072 and http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294072 with an over clock. Could the fact that I have 2 different 670 be the prob? MSi gtx670 PE and a EVGA gtx670 FTW......I have them unsynced and matched each one clock for clock.
> Someone on the 670 club post a score of 12k that's half of mine and he was only running a single GTX670 FTW ( he did have Lucid on).


u only have 2 way sli hes got 3 way sli


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> Ah i see,just read their statement about lucid mvp,so you can't compare it.
> To keep OT
> My latest score;
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5294405
> P6625 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 (850/2000)(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K(4.3) Processor


Why only 4.3GHz on that 2500K? Im sure it can do way more then that. I have a i7 2600K in my second rig at 4.6GHz on a $30 air cooler


----------



## jellybeans69

Chilled winter air coming from balcony , ignore the low-vcore reading on cpu -> due to one of C states , same for lower cpu freq reading in realtemp.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5299969
Virtumvp off obviously


----------



## Blaze0303

Bumped my score up ever so slightly!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5296226

P10453 with 11222 Graphics score


----------



## dafour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> Why only 4.3GHz on that 2500K? Im sure it can do way more then that. I have a i7 2600K in my second rig at 4.6GHz on a $30 air cooler


Well i like to keep it cool and quiet for 24/7 operation,already had it on 4.9 so i know what its capable off


----------



## Sharchaster

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5322209

MSI GTX 670 Power Edition 1333/1765, Intel Core i5 3570K 4.5 Ghz


----------



## stubass

interesting how in 3Dmark11 7950's are beating 670's. 3Dmark11 is one thing but how this translates into games, and which games








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
i think in most titles negliable


----------



## jonivtec

I finally hit the 10000 with my new FX 8350 and GTX 680.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5322449


----------



## jonivtec

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5323895?key=hywhVILcwagCU49D_f5vXQ

This is with my 24/7 overclock cpu and gpu.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5322449


Very nice with a 2500K. What are your overclocks?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Very nice with a 2500K. What are your overclocks?


Core i5 2500k @ 4.7Ghz (100% stable 24 /7 with VCore 1.35) / MSI GTX 680 Lightning (Core Clock +20 MSI Afterburner).

I`m not good overclocker.









I`m waiting my second Lightning to SLI.









Ty!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Core i5 2500k @ 4.7Ghz / MSI GTX 680 Lightning Core Clock +20 (MSI Afterburner).
> I`m waiting my second Lightning to SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty!


Wow man, crank that stuff up. What cooler is on that 2500K? You could probably take it to 5GHz. And that 680 could go much higher than 20mhz.

Also what's your ram?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Wow man, crank that stuff up. What cooler is on that 2500K? You could probably take it to 5GHz. And that 680 could go much higher than 20mhz.
> Also what's your ram?


My cpu i "block" with Swiftech Apogee XT Rev.2.

I don't how to get 5.0ghz.

4.7Ghz, Vcore 1.350, PLL 1.693V.

Memory Gskill Ripjaws X 8gb (2x4gb) Ddr3 2133mhz C9 Blue 9-11-10-28 1T

AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 (8+4 Phase)

About de GPU, i don't how much i can push, but i think maybe +100 without change Voltages?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> My cpu i "block" with Swiftech Apogee XT Rev.2.
> I don't how to get 5.0ghz.
> 4.7Ghz, Vcore 1.350, PLL 1.693V.
> Memory Gskill Ripjaws X 8gb (2x4gb) Ddr3 2133mhz C9 Blue 9-11-10-28 1T
> AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 (8+4 Phase)


Yep you have some nice stuff, should get 5ghz easily.

Are you the one who oc'd it to 4.7?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Yep you have some nice stuff, should get 5ghz easily.
> Are you the one who oc'd it to 4.7?


Yes, i did it.

My temps with Prime 95,



I know that i can lower the temps changing other config BIOS but i don't know how.

I only know how to change VCore and PLL. My motherboard have a lot of things to do.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Yes, i did it.
> My temps with Prime 95,
> 
> I know that i can lower the temps changing other config BIOS but i don't know how.
> I only know how to change VCore and PLL. My motherboard have a lot of things to do.


Your already running at a very good (low) voltage for 4.7GHz so there's nothing you can really do to get those temps lower.

If you want 5GHz just bump your multiplier to 50 and add the nessary vcore, you might need to mess with the PLL a bit but probably not much.

Many of the other things in BIOS arent needed for the adverage joe. Only other things you should worry about is LLC and current limits.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Your already running at a very good (low) voltage for 4.7GHz so there's nothing you can really do to get those temps lower.
> If you want 5GHz just bump your multiplier to 50 and add the nessary vcore, you might need to mess with the PLL a bit but probably not much.
> Many of the other things in BIOS arent needed for the adverage joe. Only other things you should worry about is LLC and current limits.


Ty, i gonna try it.


----------



## Master__Shake

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5327671

P16139

its ok but thats not the best part, i have and it is a fact the fastest known clocked 2600k



thats right 2,147,483,647 MHz oh ya


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5327671
> P16139
> its ok but thats not the best part, i have and it is a fact the fastest known clocked 2600k
> 
> thats right 2,147,483,647 MHz oh ya


Congrats on the 2000 terahertz







LOL


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Here is my scores with a 660 TI.


----------



## jezzer

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5331831



I don't understand why my physics score stays so low


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5331831
> 
> I don't understand why my physics score stays so low


if your cpu is oc'ed to 4.4, then your physics is where it should be.


----------



## jezzer

It's at 4.8 stable. Still needed to update sig.
As far as i know it should be somewhere at 8850-9000 at 4.8 i indeed got 8500 when i was at 4.4

Managed to get 20 more physics lol

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5331981


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Yeah, yours should be higher. mine is 11,151 for a 2600K


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Yeah, yours should be higher. mine is 11,151 for a 2600K


jezzer's chip is an i5. turn off your ht, then your physics score will be close to him/her.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I forgot the 2500K isn't HT. Yeah his is about where it needs to be


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> jezzer's chip is an i5. turn off your ht, then your physics score will be close to him/her.


yeah that score is due to HT except still my physics should be higher, few post back an i5 @4.7 with 8900
almost all benches for an i5 @4.7-4.8 shows physics of 8900-9000
been trying to find a cure for this for weeks bah


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> yeah that score is due to HT except still my physics should be higher, few post back an i5 @4.7 with 8900
> almost all benches for an i5 @4.7-4.8 shows physics of 8900-9000
> been trying to find a cure for this for weeks bah


yes, if it is at 4.8 it is a few points lower. my chip at 4.5 ht off scores 8600. other things in play are ram timings/speed and i just noticed you are using win8, is that right? win8 lowers scores a bit i read. your system is fine.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, if it is at 4.8 it is a few points lower. my chip at 4.5 ht off scores 8600. other things in play are ram timings/speed and i just noticed you are using win8, is that right? win8 lowers scores a bit i read. your system is fine.


Using windows 7 x64 atm, i ditched W8









Ram is at stock; 1600mzh 9-9-9-24

8600 is about correct fot 4.5 also for i5, 4.8 should really be around 8900-9000
I dont think my mem is steally 400+ physic score on the cpu

Tomorrow there is some 1866 cl8 ram comming in, will test that


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I wouldn't totally rule it out, but like you said, test out the 1866


----------



## lilchronic

I5 3570k 5.0 ghz gpu 1333mhz boost clock 670 ftw
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


----------



## tracingspirals

My score...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5334498
Pretty stock system. No overclock... Dunno if its good or bad...


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I5 3570k 5.0 ghz gpu 1333mhz boost clock 670 ftw
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


when I try viewing it, it gives me an error, and won't show score


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> when I try viewing it, it gives me an error, and won't show score


I can see it, try logging out of ORB before viewing, or log in.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I can see it, try logging out of ORB before viewing, or log in.


orb? Also I'm viewing from my phone and this is the first one where I can't view


----------



## solar0987

My score seems really low in copmparison to alot of others!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5306349

"7914" thats with 3570k at 4.7 and 580 at 950!!!


----------



## gotendbz1

a little holiday benching
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5309369


----------



## stahlhart

Updated score for the recent overclock bump, plus resolving the temperature/throttling issue on one of my 670s.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5335110


----------



## Vi0lence

little something from before. still going with it trying to beat my personal best.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Hey Vi0lence. How are you getting that kind of score with a 580?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Hey Vi0lence. How are you getting that kind of score with a 580?


Tri-Sli


----------



## Vi0lence

and a little more. i think the cards can come up on the mem clock a little. but didnt try it. all benchmarks done on water. in my house not outside in the cold either. this one memory was at 2133, chip at 5.0ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5335723


----------



## PaYnE18

Hey guys is this score normal for my Gigabyte 7970 GHZ and 3570k @ 4.4?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5323548


----------



## Xboxmember1978

That looks pretty good if your stock. You overclocked on that 7970?


----------



## Vi0lence

seems about correct. might have a little more in it with clocking ect but for one card that close to 10k is good in my eyes.


----------



## PaYnE18

Yep stock clocks at 1100/1500,sadly the voltage is locked and I cant overclock more than stock







thanks guys


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> Hey Vi0lence. How are you getting that kind of score with a 580?


Cause in GPUZ it says he's got three of them?


----------



## DooRules

With winter here time to try for higher. My best so far...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3107848


----------



## Mantas333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Just pick up a Gigabyte 7770 OC until 89xx are available and i am pretty amazed at the performance of a 120€ card.


I do not understand. My MSI HD 7850 twin frozr III 2GB scores the same number at stock clock 900Mhz. ~5900p graphics score. I get ~7300 when overclocket to 1150 Mhz. It must be something wrong:/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5061891


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mantas333*
> 
> I do not understand. My MSI HD 7850 twin frozr III 2GB scores the same number at stock clock 900Mhz. ~5900p graphics score. I get ~7300 when overclocket to 1150 Mhz. It must be something wrong:/ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5061891


In benchmarking 7770 and 7850 score very close. In gaming (if both cards are stock) u should see +10fps more with 7850 in most games.

His card is factory overclocked, yours is stock.
His CPU is pushing too, so its kinda okay i guess

In your last run i see massive + 2000 score on gpu


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaYnE18*
> 
> Yep stock clocks at 1100/1500,sadly the voltage is locked and I cant overclock more than stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys


So, your card is factory overclocked at 1100mhz, it seems that i also got a good score with my 7950 running at 1200 mhz on the core same cpu as yours i broke the 10k, ive got 10547Pscore...


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I5 3570k 5.0 ghz gpu 1333mhz boost clock 670 ftw
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


damm, i`ve got same mobo and cpu as yours and i cant overclock it passt 4.6... what voltage do you need for 5 ghz? Its really interesting to see that the gtx 670 cant beat hd 7950 even though you overclocked it at the maximum ....


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> It's at 4.8 stable. Still needed to update sig.
> As far as i know it should be somewhere at 8850-9000 at 4.8 i indeed got 8500 when i was at 4.4
> Managed to get 20 more physics lol
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5331981


hey mate, can you do a extreme run? how come hd 7950 competes with gtx 680 loll







) ive got only 300points less then you with my hd 7950, i have a 3570k at 4.6ghz!!


----------



## stubass

3Dmark11 can give mix results as to the scores, things like faster RAM, more cores such as for example an i7 with HT can do wonders fopr your phusics score and in the end overall score. you have a 7950 at 1200 core which is damn fine but when gaming it can come down to the title which card performs better. i know i use to think my 7950 was kickin 670's and 680's butt which it may or may not depending on the game and settings.

too many variables in benchies such as 3Dmark11 to say one card is better than the other.








anyway, my 3Dmark11 score is
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


----------



## bokchoi

A10-5800K oc'd.....im pretty happy with my gaming experience even though my score is low....1366x768 is my max resolution..and im not complaining.. great price/performance...


----------



## Mantas333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> In benchmarking 7770 and 7850 score very close. In gaming (if both cards are stock) u should see +10fps more with 7850 in most games.
> His card is factory overclocked, yours is stock.
> His CPU is pushing too, so its kinda okay i guess
> In your last run i see massive + 2000 score on gpu


Before catalyst 12.11 came hd 7770 scored ~3500 , hd 7850 ~ 5500 (difference +2000p). Now I see no difference. So what is the problem? In gamming sometimes I get double performance of hd 7770. Pretty interesting....


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I5 3570k 5.0 ghz gpu 1333mhz boost clock 670 ftw
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


how you be able to reach that 5.0 Ghz on 3570K? mine can't pass 4.5 Ghz...(maybe something wrong with my mobo or get a bad chip)


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mantas333*
> 
> Before catalyst 12.11 came hd 7770 scored ~3500 , hd 7850 ~ 5500 (difference +2000p). Now I see no difference. So what is the problem? In gamming sometimes I get double performance of hd 7770. Pretty interesting....


I get p4000 with 2500k 3.7ghz + 6850 835/1050. There's no way single 7770 getting 6k in 3dmark11. There's no way single 7770 beat 7850 in anything. 3dmark is known to be fooled. So is GPU-z


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3Dmark11 can give mix results as to the scores, things like faster RAM, more cores such as for example an i7 with HT can do wonders fopr your phusics score and in the end overall score. you have a 7950 at 1200 core which is damn fine but when gaming it can come down to the title which card performs better. i know i use to think my 7950 was kickin 670's and 680's butt which it may or may not depending on the game and settings.
> too many variables in benchies such as 3Dmark11 to say one card is better than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, my 3Dmark11 score is
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118


you´re right 3dmark 11 is not the last program to use to compare gpus, the legit difference lies on real world scenario gaming tests .... your Prun result is soo close to mine, i`ve got P10547 so minus 9 points lol







wich i could brake it anyday. What was your overclock on the gpu and cpu? my cpu was at 4.6ghz ram at 1866mhz 8gb and the gpu was at 1200on the core 1700 memory....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> damm, i`ve got same mobo and cpu as yours and i cant overclock it passt 4.6... what voltage do you need for 5 ghz? Its really interesting to see that the gtx 670 cant beat hd 7950 even though you overclocked it at the maximum ....


i need 1.37v for 5 ghz but i dont have it stable ran prime 95 for 8 hours till it crashed. and my 670ftw is oc to 1359mhz boost clock . plan on unlocking my 670 bios so i can push it further. but i got to wait till i get my water cooling set up


----------



## zpaf

Just a Physics score.


AMD Radeon HD 7970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS V GENE score: C0 3DMarks


----------



## Spadge

Is this good or bad?
*
Performance*



*Extreme*



Spadge


----------



## King4x4

Thats pretty bad when one 7950 makes over 10k


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Thats pretty bad when one 7950 makes over 10k


Check the gpu score, the total score is irrelevant, if he had a good processor he'd be over 10,000


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5380443 12376 P score with 4.8ghz 2700k and Trifire 6870's


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Check the gpu score, the total score is irrelevant, if he had a good processor he'd be over 10,000


I knew I should have opted for 8-core rather than 6. Will I be able to improve the CPU score much with overclocking or should I be looking to replace the CPU?









Spadge


----------



## King4x4

Switch to an i7 3770.

Makes a world of difference in multi-card setups.


----------



## Spadge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Switch to an i7 3770.
> Makes a world of difference in multi-card setups.


Okay let me just wave my magic wand and conjure up another 400 quid *rolls eyes*

Any slightly more practical solutions which don't involve me changing both my Mo'board and CPU? I realise I have probably made a bad choice (in your opinion) opting for AMD but I'm stuck with it now so I just have to make the best of it









Spadge


----------



## JonnyKovsH

[email protected]
ASUS Maximus V Formula
Corsair Dominator 2x2gb 2400 8-12-8-28 1.7
Sapphire HD7970 @1290\7400 -1.312v
*P14865
*
http://hwbot.org/submission/2334605_
http://i53.fastpic.ru/big/2012/1210/b2/58ce647cda716a73961b9cde3c4ce3b2.png
http://i53.fastpic.ru/big/2012/1210/48/1ed68bbaa3a8b857c6b3923e32686448.jpg
http://i53.fastpic.ru/big/2012/1210/1f/5bffa40ff6c674b0a16e1dba2b40e91f.jpg
CPU died after this test. (short-circuit )
now i got new cpu, maximus v extreme and msi 7970 ligtning
the new results will be soon.


----------



## cirov

Hello fellow overclockers! I wonder if this score is OK? It seems like graphics score is a bit low compared to what some others are getting with similar hardware.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5404946


----------



## 113802

Look how impressive my score is!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5354391


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> Look how impressive my score is!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5354391


LOL


----------



## Acefire

CCC control


3dmark control


This is with my sig rig.


----------



## HPE1000

P8567 in mini itx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408015


----------



## General121

P8798 with currently stock 2500K and a 670 TOP (1150 MHz when at full use on core clock) and +122 mem..Pushing mem further to see max stable
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408053
P8843 with Stock 2500K and 670 TOP with +173 on mem - Only 40 point different on GPU and a bit different as fluctuation for still stock CPU.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408142
P8848 with Stock 2500K and 670 TOP +249 on mem. Suprised only a 4 point difference for a large mem increase from 173...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408201
P9028 with stock 2500K and 670 TOP +249 on mem and 1201MHz core clock. Pretty suprised it jumped that much for 50 mhz on core..
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408302
P9234 with 4.7GHz 2500K and 670 TOP +249 on mem and 1201MHz core clock.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408426
Remembered that I had a newer, better, more efficient PSU so I tried OCing higher than previous OC. I havent pushed higher since voltage is rather high already but I can get 4.9GHz @ 1.44v.
P9297 with 4.9GHz 2500K and 670 TOP +249 mem and 1201MHz core clock. So close to 9350!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408559
Would RAM higher than 1333MHz help score any?
Anybody with similar scores? So close for mine being able to get the above 9350 score to be one of the few machine sets that can get a higher than average grouping


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> P8798 with currently stock 2500K and a 670 TOP (1150 MHz when at full use on core clock) and +122 mem..Pushing mem further to see max stable
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408053
> P8843 with Stock 2500K and 670 TOP with +173 on mem - Only 40 point different on GPU and a bit different as fluctuation for still stock CPU.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408142
> P8848 with Stock 2500K and 670 TOP +249 on mem. Suprised only a 4 point difference for a large mem increase from 173...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408201
> P9028 with stock 2500K and 670 TOP +249 on mem and 1201MHz core clock. Pretty suprised it jumped that much for 50 mhz on core..
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408302
> P9234 with 4.7GHz 2500K and 670 TOP +249 on mem and 1201MHz core clock.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408426
> Remembered that I had a newer, better, more efficient PSU so I tried OCing higher than previous OC. I havent pushed higher since voltage is rather high already but I can get 4.9GHz @ 1.44v.
> P9297 with 4.9GHz 2500K and 670 TOP +249 mem and 1201MHz core clock. So close to 9350!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5408559
> Would RAM higher than 1333MHz help score any?
> Anybody with similar scores? So close for mine being able to get the above 9350 score to be one of the few machine sets that can get a higher than average grouping


Faster ram helps quite a bit(like +~1000 points in the physics score). I always thought it was weird how low your 670 TOP clocked









In other news, I will never be able to hit my highest run again









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692


I have tried and tried with just no luck. Probably due to me only being able to clock at 1320 compared to 1330 due to these stupid new drivers.
Newest run


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5417087


Such a disappointment


----------



## General121

Ah thanks. And that's too bad about your card. Also, will there be much improvement getting 1866 ram rather than 1600ram?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah thanks. And that's too bad about your card. Also, will there be much improvement getting 1866 ram rather than 1600ram?


Yes, but 1600 should be able to go to 1866 with ease.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yay!! Broke 19,000P with a gtx690!









3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX 690 @1228 -1201MHz cores:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5427531


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yay!! Broke 19,000P with a gtx690!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3970x @5.2GHz -- GTX 690 @1228 -1201MHz cores:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5427531


Wow great clocks on that 690


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Ah thanks. And that's too bad about your card. Also, will there be much improvement getting 1866 ram rather than 1600ram?


Going from 1600Mhz to 1866Mhz memory will only affect your physics score - you'll gain about 250~300points.
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1779/4/


----------



## Gripen90

My latest Performance score.
_Graphics Score
23885
Physics Score
12725
Combined Score
10338_
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5389838

Futuremark reports cpu at 1.2Ghz but it's running 3.8Ghz.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Going from 1600Mhz to 1866Mhz memory will only affect your physics score - you'll gain about 250~300points.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1779/4/


thanks mate. To me that would be worth it since 1866 isn't too much more expensive (currently have 1333)


----------



## zpaf

11k Physics score with 3770k at defaults 3900MHz and ram at 1300MHz.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5425165


----------



## iLLoGiCaL

p10224 2600k @ 4.2 (1.275VCore), EVGA 570 HD 2.5Gb VRAM 2-way SLI, 16Gb Vengeance 1600, 2 SSDs, 1 HDD, on an EVGA p67ftw.


----------



## Johnny Utah

This is me. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5318460

3DMark Score P18011
Graphics Score 19857
Physics Score 15636
Combined Score 12261


----------



## SmileMan

My score, xfx hd7970 black edition clocks.


----------



## youpekkad

Here´s mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5451782

Cpu only at 4,3ghz, I think I can push the gpu a lot further than this (core voltage was at 1,106v).

Also does my physics-score seem a bit low? I got the cheapest 1333mhz ram at default timings, does that affect things?


----------



## SmileMan

Your physics score is totally normal. The HT on an i7 makes the score that much higher. You'll not see that in game though.
The speed of ram and his latency can affect it a bit, not much, I'm talking about ~100 points max or so.
Nice graphics score!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Here´s mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5451782
> 
> Cpu only at 4,3ghz, I think I can push the gpu a lot further than this (core voltage was at 1,106v).
> 
> Also does my physics-score seem a bit low? I got the cheapest 1333mhz ram at default timings, does that affect things?


Yes, it does. While it doesn't matter in the real world, RAM makes a very seeable difference in 3DMark.


----------



## BradleyS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5459114

P16596

Graphics: 20352

Physics: 11324

Combined: 9845

Not good enough for the top 30 but it's pretty good right?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5459114
> P16596
> Graphics: 20352
> Physics: 11324
> Combined: 9845
> Not good enough for the top 30 but it's pretty good right?


Is that stock clocks on the 690?

Mine +175 core


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, it does. While it doesn't matter in the real world, RAM makes a very seeable difference in 3DMark.


Well it does in real world too. 500-1000 points with a CPU which get 10K+ is less then 10%. 5% most of the time. Small change but its there.


----------



## BradleyS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Is that stock clocks on the 690?
> Mine +175 core


I'm using precision X with the following settings:

Power Target: +121%
GPU Clock Offset: +130 Mhz
Mem Clock Offset: +145 Mhz


----------



## jacksonn24




----------



## xproblematicox

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5465998



2600K @ 4.7GHz,

Launch GTX680 OC Core Clock 1241 MHz, Mem Clock 3420 MHz


----------



## konawolv

Nothing drastic here, just some very small oc's

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5466882


----------



## Scorpion49

Here are the best runs for all the cards I've got scores for in my page over the last year or so. Makes me realize I spend too much money.

3570k/7950: P10210 1250/1700

3570k/7970: P9745 1100/1500

3570k/670: P9284 (unsure of the graphics clocks)

FX8150/7870: P7408 1100 core

3770k/680: P11593 +150/+400 1347mhz max boost

3820/670 SLI: P16101 +100/+250 ~1220mhz max boost

3930k/590: P9868

2500k/580 SLI: P12276 950mhz core

2500k/6990: P10058 830mhz core

2500k/ 570 Tri SLI: P13845 850mhz core


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Here are the best runs for all the cards I've got scores for in my page over the last year or so. Makes me realize I spend too much money.
> 3570k/7950: P10210 1250/1700
> 3570k/7970: P9745 1100/1500
> 3570k/670: P9284 (unsure of the graphics clocks)
> FX8150/7870: P7408 1100 core
> 3770k/680: P11593 +150/+400 1347mhz max boost
> 3820/670 SLI: P16101 +100/+250 ~1220mhz max boost
> 3930k/590: P9868
> 2500k/580 SLI: P12276 950mhz core
> 2500k/6990: P10058 830mhz core
> 2500k/ 570 Tri SLI: P13845 850mhz core


I love it + Rep


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyS*
> 
> I'm using precision X with the following settings:
> Power Target: +121%
> GPU Clock Offset: +130 Mhz
> Mem Clock Offset: +145 Mhz


Hmm my compare links are broken...

This is +175/+150...


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Hmm my compare links are broken...
> This is +175/+150...


Nice! I just bought a GTX 690 about 30 minutes ago


----------



## DunkinFresh

*Progression of my score over time*
Oldest result with Phenom 1045t and GTX 550ti: 2777
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4501937
Old result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 550 TI FPB: 2944
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739715
New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 660 TI Superclocked: 8509 (*I returned this card*)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5119450
*New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 680 @ 1141MHz base clock: 10456*
*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5468162*

Another pretty noticeable performance gain, and this time it's above average for similar systems. Though I'm still curious how some people managed to score in the 13,000s. Does it require extreme gpu overclocking to reach those kind of scores? I'm already at +135Mhz myself and I can't go any higher without being instable.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunkinFresh*
> 
> *New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 680 @ 1141MHz base clock: 10456*
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5468162*
> Another pretty noticeable performance gain, and this time it's above average for similar systems. Though I'm still curious how some people managed to score in the 13,000s. Any tips on raising my score/performance?


Overclock the stuffing out of it. I don't think you will hit 13k without HT for the CPU tests or moar coars. Check their graphics score for comparison and see they have much higher physics scores, probably running high clocked 2600k/3770k/3930k etc.

Get that card up to around 1300-1350mhz and you will break 11k though.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Nice! I just bought a GTX 690 about 30 minutes ago


It is a nice card, you'll enjoy it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunkinFresh*
> 
> *Progression of my score over time*
> Oldest result with Phenom 1045t and GTX 550ti: 2777
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4501937
> Old result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 550 TI FPB: 2944
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739715
> New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 660 TI Superclocked: 8509 (*I returned this card*)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5119450
> *New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 680 @ 1141MHz base clock: 10456*
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5468162*
> Another pretty noticeable performance gain, and this time it's above average for similar systems. Though I'm still curious how some people managed to score in the 13,000s. Any tips on raising my score/performance?


Make sure you run it in "stretched" mode.

Alot of the higher scores are i7s, they help in 11.


----------



## DunkinFresh

Some people do it even with i5s though :x

Both my cpu and gpu are overclocked to the max I can get them stable.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunkinFresh*
> 
> Some people do it even with i5s though :x
> Both my cpu and gpu are overclocked to the max I can get them stable.


And how many of those are sub-zero? You're not going to get in the top 1% for the hardware you have if you don't understand how those people got there, stripped out OS, phase change, LN2, etc. Benching your gaming card for fun and to compare is different than hobby/professional benching that is not intended to be game-stable clocks. The outliers on the 3dm11 site are either very, very good clockers who won the silicon lottery or are into competitive benching.


----------



## KungMartin90

Here's my score. Got GTX 670 @ +66 core and +610 memory and i7 3770k @ 4.3 ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472007


----------



## tking

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472184

3DMark 11 (Performance)
ScoreP9480 with AMD Radeon HD 6950(2x) and AMD FX-8350
Graphics Score 10422
Physics Score 8119
Combined Score 6649


----------



## youpekkad

Finally broke the 10k-mark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472249, dunno why it shows 1215/1675mhz, I´m prettty sure I had it at 1212/1700...

My card seems to hit its limit after 1200mhz core because [email protected],13v passed 3dmark11 easily with no artifacts, but 1220mhz would not go even at 1,17v, but I wanted to break that 10k so I put it randomly to 1212mhz


----------



## feniks

3770K @ 5.GHz
2x4Gb RAM @ 2400MHz CL10
2x 670 2GB (SLI) @ 1280MHz core with 7012MHz memory

P17385
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5366673


----------



## Red1776

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5473155


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunkinFresh*
> 
> *Progression of my score over time*
> Oldest result with Phenom 1045t and GTX 550ti: 2777
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4501937
> Old result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 550 TI FPB: 2944
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4739715
> New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 660 TI Superclocked: 8509 (*I returned this card*)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5119450
> *New result with 3570k @ 4.5GHz and GTX 680 @ 1141MHz base clock: 10456*
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5468162*
> Another pretty noticeable performance gain, and this time it's above average for similar systems. Though I'm still curious how some people managed to score in the 13,000s. Does it require extreme gpu overclocking to reach those kind of scores? I'm already at +135Mhz myself and I can't go any higher without being instable.


oh mann i got to love my hd 7950.... got same cpu as your at 4.6ghz and achieved P10547score!!! cant believe my hd7950 can keep up with high overclocked gtx 680







)


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> oh mann i got to love my hd 7950.... got same cpu as your at 4.6ghz and achieved P10547score!!! cant believe my hd7950 can keep up with high overclocked gtx 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You're keeping up with a stock 680 in one benchmark.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> oh mann i got to love my hd 7950.... got same cpu as your at 4.6ghz and achieved P10547score!!! cant believe my hd7950 can keep up with _high overclocked_ gtx 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hate to burst your bubble but 1141 is average at best. However, it is still good that a much cheaper card is keeping up and sometimes beating a much more expensive card


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> 3770K @ 5.GHz
> 2x4Gb RAM @ 2400MHz CL10
> 2x 670 2GB (SLI) @ 1267MHz core with 7012MHz memory
> P17385
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5366673


i wish i had 2
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> oh mann i got to love my hd 7950.... got same cpu as your at 4.6ghz and achieved P10547score!!! cant believe my hd7950 can keep up with high overclocked gtx 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


my 7950 wiens.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5469145

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345415/7970s-oos-7950-performance-gap/70#post_18976637


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> my 7950 wiens.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5469145
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345415/7970s-oos-7950-performance-gap/70#post_18976637


Now, I'm not one for call-outs but unless you're running 1400mhz on that card you have tesselation turned off or its powered by friggin magic. (This is all sarcasm, I can see that you have tess off in the 3dmark score







)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Now, I'm not one for call-outs but unless you're running 1400mhz on that card you have tesselation turned off or its powered by friggin magic.


err think i did 1087 mhz or 1099 because flat 1100 wasn't stable lol

core clock1,100 MHz
Memory clock1,175 MHz

tesselation was still on









first time i ran it the display driver crashed,

second time was the charm

edit:

check tes detail in more details tab

it just cant see my AMD tess for some reason, i have modded drivers


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> err think i did 1087 mhz or 1099 because flat 1100 wasn't stable lol
> 
> core clock1,100 MHz
> Memory clock1,175 MHz
> tesselation was still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time i ran it the display driver crashed,
> second time was the charm


Uh huh. Wheres Levesque when we need someone to defend turing tesselation off to prove AMD is better









I wonder why FM put a detector in there...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Uh huh. Wheres Levesque when we need someone to defend turing tesselation off to prove AMD is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why FM put a detector in there...


lol. I can record a god damn video to show cat has tes enabled and 3dmark too.

that doesn't disprove my unigine benches either.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, how in the world is a 7950 getting double the score as my gtx670?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, how in the world is a 7950 getting double the score as my gtx670?


dunno

but its the sapphire OC edition

recording the damn video now.

edit:

what was your score?

lol

supposedly, I almost got 10k at 500mhz on the gpu.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5482821

http://i.imgur.com/TeNbN.png


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> dunno
> but its the sapphire OC edition
> recording the damn video now.
> edit:
> what was your score?
> lol
> supposedly, I almost got 10k at 500mhz on the gpu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5482821
> http://i.imgur.com/TeNbN.png


Thats a normal score for around 1100mhz. 500mhz is the idle clock which always gets picked up by 3Dmark when the run is done. There are a handful of 12k+ 7950's that are legit scores and they are all using virtu or a physx card. Yours showed Vitru but was not a legitimate run, possibly due to your modded driver?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats a normal score for around 1100mhz. 500mhz is the idle clock which always gets picked up by 3Dmark when the run is done. There are a handful of 12k+ 7950's that are legit scores and they are all using virtu or a physx card. Yours showed Vitru but was not a legitimate run, possibly due to your modded driver?










lol but that was only a 1000mhz run

err, i forgot to install virtu

uninstalled all my graphics related drivers when i started to get low BOINC scores


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Thats a normal score for around 1100mhz. 500mhz is the idle clock which always gets picked up by 3Dmark when the run is done. There are a handful of 12k+ 7950's that are legit scores and they are all using virtu or a physx card. Yours showed Vitru but was not a legitimate run, possibly due to your modded driver?


lucid scores get a different error:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5483207


----------



## lilchronic

virtu mvp enabled
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5161051
i had it diabled here
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


----------



## kyismaster

lol i give up, trying to get lucid to work right is just killing my computer.


----------



## lilchronic

virtu mvp diabled my best score yet








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5483352


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> virtu mvp diabled my best score yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5483352


Whats your max boost? Nice clocks on that 3570k by the way.


----------



## stubass

thought i would add to my personal best score








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
Old score tho that needs updating


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Whats your max boost? Nice clocks on that 3570k by the way.


1359mhz and i still want to unlock my bios


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thought i would add to my personal best score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
> Old score tho that needs updating


nice if only i had a i7 3770k


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KungMartin90*
> 
> Here's my score. Got GTX 670 @ +66 core and +610 memory and i7 3770k @ 4.3 ghz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472007


turn ht on


----------



## FtW 420

Looks like HT is on (link shows Physical / logical processors 1 / 8) but the physics is strangely low, not sure what is going on there.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> thought i would add to my personal best score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
> Old score tho that needs updating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice if only i had a i7 3770k
Click to expand...

thanks, atm thats has been the best OC of the card i have been able to bench with 3Dmark11. I recently knocked it back to 1100/1600 as i kept getting signal loss with metro 2033 at 1155/1725.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i wish i had 2
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5293472


thanks! I really enjoy this SLI, runs very decent!









can you push your CPU further and GPu clocks a bit more?
With HT on on my 3700K I was able to get P10794 with a single 670 2gb (1293Mhz core / 7050ish mem clock) and 3770K cpu clocked at 5.0GHz:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5139700


----------



## lilchronic

new record
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5483957


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> err think i did 1087 mhz or 1099 because flat 1100 wasn't stable lol
> 
> core clock1,100 MHz
> Memory clock1,175 MHz
> tesselation was still on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time i ran it the display driver crashed,
> second time was the charm
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh. Wheres Levesque when we need someone to defend turing tesselation off to prove AMD is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why FM put a detector in there...
Click to expand...

Because lots and lots of people were cheating when it first came out. If you were looking at scores when 3DMark 11 first came out, there were a lot of impossible scores for the GPU's that were availible.

Doesn't anyone run Extreme scores??

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5473155


----------



## googleberry

Got this today on my 7950 vapor-x. 1100 Core, 1500 Memory. CPU at 4.0 GHz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Because lots and lots of people were cheating when it first came out. If you were looking at scores when 3DMark 11 first came out, there were a lot of impossible scores for the GPU's that were availible.
> Doesn't anyone run Extreme scores??
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5473155


You completely missed all the sarcasm there.







I had pages worth of arguments with that dude that thought the 6970 was the fastest GPU ever made in the whole world because he could score higher than the 580 with tesselation off.

Nobody runs extreme, numbers are too small to make big e-peen unless you have 3 or 4 GPU's


----------



## stubass

i would do some extreme runs but dont feel like paying the $20 bucks or so to be able to


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Because lots and lots of people were cheating when it first came out. If you were looking at scores when 3DMark 11 first came out, there were a lot of impossible scores for the GPU's that were availible.
> Doesn't anyone run Extreme scores??
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5473155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You completely missed all the sarcasm there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had pages worth of arguments with that dude that thought the 6970 was the fastest GPU ever made in the whole world because he could score higher than the 580 with tesselation off.
> 
> Nobody runs extreme, numbers are too small to make big e-peen unless you have 3 or 4 GPU's
Click to expand...

Oh...yes I did! LOL








I get asked that a lot...although I think the people asking already know the answer








Quote:


> dude that thought the 6970 was the fastest GPU ever made in the whole world because he could score higher than the 580 with tesselation off.


...geez, talk about cherry picking!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Here yeah go Red1776:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5484866


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Here yeah go Red1776:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5484866


Hey shorty!
now thats better
















***That physics score is scary


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble but 1141 is average at best. However, it is still good that a much cheaper card is keeping up and sometimes beating a much more expensive card


even though the price of hd 7950 is wayy cheaper then the gtx 680, (mine cost only 220€ club 3d with AF cooling) the hd7950 can still keep up with most of gtx 680 when overclocked to 1200mhz on the core or 1250!!!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> even though the price of hd 7950 is wayy cheaper then the gtx 680, (mine cost only 220€ club 3d with AF cooling) the hd7950 can still keep up with most of gtx 680 when overclocked to 1200mhz on the core or 1250!!!


eyep... sold my OC edition for 235.


----------



## goku5868

Having some fun...!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5430301....


----------



## JulioCesarSF

I can push more but i don't need.


----------



## screen84

my new P score: 13592 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5487825
I5 3570k 4.6ghz, hd 7950 1220 core 1700memory!!! 8gb ram 1866mhz. What do you think guys?


----------



## screen84

with virtu off: 10577 P score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5488087?key=YL69Qpmubn9-v4YWH0liQg


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> with virtu off: 10577 P score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5488087?key=YL69Qpmubn9-v4YWH0liQg


nice


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice


Is this result any good for the system setup that i have ? thnx


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> Is this result any good for the system setup that i have ? thnx
Click to expand...

with a Graphics Score of 11346 it is a pretty good result


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> with a Graphics Score of 11346 it is a pretty good result


ahh thnx, good to know







))


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> Is this result any good for the system setup that i have ? thnx


you beat me
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5483957
i need to unlock my bios on my 670 ftw and then maybe i can get close to ur score


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you beat me
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5483957
> i need to unlock my bios on my 670 ftw and then maybe i can get close to ur score


is your card overclocked at the maximum? its really interesting to compare gpus, we have similar pc setups.... whats your maximum cpu overclock?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> is your card overclocked at the maximum? its really interesting to compare gpus, we have similar pc setups.... whats your maximum cpu overclock?


5.3ghz


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5.3ghz


woot woot omgg.. how is that possible mate? i cant overclock mine more then 4.6... im really jelous brrr....







)


----------



## DaKaN

Managed to break 12k P score







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5493250
GPU at 1310/1850 and CPU at 4800mhz


----------



## FtW 420

Good 7970 (& score!), which card is it?


----------



## DaKaN

7970 vapor-x with kuhler 620 mod. could not go past 1215 with the vapor-x cooler on 3DMark 11


----------



## 12Cores

All AMD build scores, I am so jealous of those Intel physics and combined scores.

FX-8320 4.9ghz
Reference Diamond 7970 @ 1250/1700


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> All AMD build scores, I am so jealous of those Intel physics and combined scores.
> FX-8320 4.9ghz
> Reference Diamond 7970 @ 1250/1700


Your Physics score is a lot better than mine.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5494293


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Your Physics score is a lot better than mine.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5494293


It is, but you and I both know that if your i5 was overclocked to 4.9ghz your score would be much higher. Nice build by the way, cheers.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> It is, but you and I both know that if your i5 was overclocked to 4.9ghz your score would be much higher. Nice build by the way, cheers.


Yeah, it won't go that high unless I de-lid it. Hits a temp wall at 4.6ghz which is barely an improvement over 4.4. Nice OC on that 8320 though, I had an 8150 at 4.8 and it wasn't scoring even close to that.


----------



## lilchronic

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496589


----------



## lilchronic

new record with unlocked bios
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496638


----------



## lilchronic

i did it Graphics Score 11021







i made it to 11000
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496681


----------



## DooRules

Managed to get to 1319 core so far, two 680's P20188

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5501890


----------



## kyismaster

stock 7970.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503718

that physics score lol

by the way, intel HD drivers are uninstalled lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503775

slight OC

some how managed to get a worse score with higher oc...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503819


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DooRules*
> 
> Managed to get to 1319 core so far, two 680's P20188
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5501890


very nice clocks for those 680's! 1319 in SLI is something awesome


----------



## [CyGnus]

Here is my score, i was expecting more though...

3DMark11: 9010 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5504766


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Here is my score, i was expecting more though...
> 3DMark11: 9010 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5504766


don't feel bad, you almost touched my stock 7970 + 4.8ghz 2600k http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503718

i didn't get much either: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503775


----------



## [CyGnus]

Even so i had a 7770 before and i got this: 3DMark11 5141 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5175476 maybe with the 7870 i was expecting too much out of it, i dont know i was aiming for the 10K area and got 1K short...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Even so i had a 7770 before and i got this: 3DMark11 5141 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5175476 maybe with the 7870 i was expecting too much out of it, i dont know i was aiming for the 10K area and got 1K short...


lol you scored 2 card models above lol, i'd be dropping balls.

think you'd easily score 10k with CF 7870's lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guess is not to bad of a score


----------



## HPE1000

I just feel like this is too low for a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and GTX670








I don't have lucid virtu MVP installed at all, is that doing anything?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5504991?key=yBqGkqHlACyNTkptUiJ0-g&loginkey=Zl54joI1y4GmBtklEiS8eA


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just feel like this is too low for a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and GTX670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have lucid virtu MVP installed at all, is that doing anything?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5504991?key=yBqGkqHlACyNTkptUiJ0-g&loginkey=Zl54joI1y4GmBtklEiS8eA


i won't lie, but thats kinda low lol


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just feel like this is too low for a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and GTX670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have lucid virtu MVP installed at all, is that doing anything?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5504991?key=yBqGkqHlACyNTkptUiJ0-g&loginkey=Zl54joI1y4GmBtklEiS8eA


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> don't feel bad, you almost touched my stock 7970 + 4.8ghz 2600k http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503718
> i didn't get much either: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5503775


Don't know why but both of your scores are low.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Don't know why but both of your scores are low.


gave it all i got lol, 200MHZ cpu won't make much of a difference.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> gave it all i got lol, 200MHZ cpu won't make much of a difference.


Perhaps your overclock is unstable. Also, is HT enabled?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Perhaps your overclock is unstable. Also, is HT enabled?


of course lol yes its stable, prime and everything.


----------



## Bedo

My i7 930 is starting to show its age


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just feel like this is too low for a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and GTX670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have lucid virtu MVP installed at all, is that doing anything?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5504991?key=yBqGkqHlACyNTkptUiJ0-g&loginkey=Zl54joI1y4GmBtklEiS8eA


that should pull around 9300-9500 easily with a gentle 670 OC ... I actually managed to pull 10794 from a single GTX 670 running 1293Mhz core (7GHz memory) and 3770K at 5.0GHz:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5139700

if you can clock that i5 to 5GHz and 670 to around same clock, you should pull around 10300-10400 easily.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

oh god my physics score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5505266

also, my 7950 is at 1150 core with 1.225v, is that a good oc? adverage?


----------



## Lord Xeb

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5505246

10804 seems a little low... O-o


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> oh god my physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5505266
> also, my 7950 is at 1150 core with 1.225v, is that a good oc? adverage?


Its been sometime since I last overclocked a Intel CPU, but there is something wrong with your overclock, my old FX-8120 would hit 8,200 points. Once again I am just guessing here but you may need to add some volts rectify the problem or adjust some of your other settings in the bios. Talk some of the other members with the same cpu/motherboard combo for some tips.

Good Luck!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Its been sometime since I last overclocked a Intel CPU, but there is something wrong with your overclock, my old FX-8120 would hit 8,200 points. Once again I am just guessing here but you may need to add some volts rectify the problem or adjust some of your other settings in the bios. Talk some of the other members with the same cpu/motherboard combo for some tips.
> Good Luck!


ah yes your right. I switched motherboards again and forgot to change some of the settings...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> oh god my physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5505266
> also, my 7950 is at 1150 core with 1.225v, is that a good oc? adverage?


Single channel memory? That will make a bit of a dent in the physics score.


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, added 100MHz to the gpu clock, and 350MHz to the memory and bumped it from 8775 graphics score to 9269, seems more like it.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, added 100MHz to the gpu clock, and 350MHz to the memory and bumped it from 8775 graphics score to 9269, seems more like it.


That is MUCH better








My scores:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> In other news, I will never be able to hit my highest run again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692
> 
> 
> I have tried and tried with just no luck. Probably due to me only being able to clock at 1320 compared to 1330 due to these stupid new drivers.
> Newest run
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5417087
> 
> 
> Such a disappointment


Try and push your gpu a bit more see what it is capable of


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That is MUCH better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scores:
> Try and push your gpu a bit more see what it is capable of


It's a reference cooler that I want to keep quiet, might do better if I can find an aftermarket heatsink that would work for me. My power target is at 100% because I dont want the temps to go high.









Might give it a go a little later though, I am tired


----------



## Blaze0303

Single 7950









P10925 and 11791 Graphics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5497144

Not sure why it says my Core clock is 900mhz, my settings were.

1260mhz/1950mhz/1.3v and my CPU is at 4.7ghz

680's beware


----------



## HPE1000

These 7950 scores are scaring me, my brother just ordered a 7950 tonight and it seems to be a decent amount faster than my 670 in 3dmark11 at least.


----------



## lilchronic

one of my best
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> one of my best
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897


Nice score, but i'm more impressed with 5.1ghz on a H100!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> one of my best
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score, but i'm more *impressed with 5.1ghz on a H100*!
Click to expand...

same here, still a nice score and a nice CPU you have there


----------



## lilchronic

i was tryin to get 10000 phyxs score but @ 5.2ghz it crashed at the combined test
but i got 11027 i think is my highest graphics score








and i probably need 5.3 to get 10000 phyxs score


----------



## zaforh

My score








Single 660ti
P8113








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5506540


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaforh*
> 
> My score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single 660ti
> P8113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5506540


That's a nice score for a single 660.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update 9108 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5510128


----------



## screen84

and the gpu wars continues loll.... (this is a WARNING for gtx 670 680loll). This is my best score so far maybe i can do more by trying to overclock my cpu a bit more (3570k 4.6ghz). Gpu was running at 1250on the core 1700memory with only 1.2volts!!!!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5510242?key=v7sDShE5XoBwJ-eby89tgQ


----------



## HPE1000

That 7870 is insane.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update 9108 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5510128


nice score dude


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks


----------



## Bennny

Latest run. Asus 670 + 2600K

P10042

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5511708


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Latest run. Asus 670 + 2600K
> P10042
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5511708


What is the 670 clocked at?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Latest run. Asus 670 + 2600K
> P10042
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5511708


You can do better then that


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What is the 670 clocked at?


The 670 has +125 on the clock, and +550 on the memory. It boosts in game to 1254mhz. It's stable, and when I OC it further, it gives less performance as the boost clock jumps around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You can do better then that


How could I do better? What would you recommend? The cpu is at 4.6ghz, 1.312v, and as above the gpu is at it's best oc, the motherboard is crappy with no mosfet coolers so I don't want to push it further...
Have not tinkered with RAM at all, don't really know how to...

This is with Windows 8, on Windows 7 it scored higher.


----------



## [CyGnus]

What ram are you using speed and timings?
Dont get me wrong the score is good, i just think that a 670 can do better








With win 8 you loose around 500/700pts easy maybe thats why i think the score is on the low side


----------



## HPE1000

Would using 1600mhz 9-10-9-25 be causing my score to be low?

Sorry to keep spamming this, but I want to know if I am doing something wrong. lol


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> The 670 has +125 on the clock, and +550 on the memory. It boosts in game to 1254mhz. It's stable, and when I OC it further, it gives less performance as the boost clock jumps around.
> How could I do better? What would you recommend? The cpu is at 4.6ghz, 1.312v, and as above the gpu is at it's best oc, the motherboard is crappy with no mosfet coolers so I don't want to push it further...
> Have not tinkered with RAM at all, don't really know how to...
> This is with Windows 8, on Windows 7 it scored higher.


not sure about the graphics score but your physics certainly did. about 600 pts.


----------



## [CyGnus]

HPE1000 cant you run the ram at 9-9-9-24? Those timings are weird...
Faster ram will give you higher physics score that will help with the overall score.
Do you have the 670 overclocked?


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> What ram are you using speed and timings?
> Dont get me wrong the score is good, i just think that a 670 can do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With win 8 you loose around 500/700pts easy maybe thats why i think the score is on the low side


You think I should try to push the 670 further? The problem I had last time pushing it over this clock, was the fluctuating boost clock, with scored lower than a constant, lower core clock. I am using Nvidia driver 306.97 - I haven't tried the newer one's as I heard people having many problems. I think they were rushed drivers in response to AMD's latest.

As for the memory, it is G.Skill 1600mhz running at 1600. I have 16Gb of it. I really have no clue about RAM timings and overclocking. Does say, 2000+mhz RAM improve the score by much?


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> not sure about the graphics score but your physics certainly did. about 600 pts.


Physics did what? Score lower in W8 you mean?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HPE1000 cant you run the ram at 9-9-9-24? Those timings are weird...
> Faster ram will give you higher physics score that will help with the overall score.
> Do you have the 670 overclocked?


It was cheap value series gskill 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 and it crashed at 1600 9-9-9-24 but that might have been because I was overclocking the cpu at the same time. I might try to lower the timings.

My gtx670 is an evga reference with +100mhz core, and +350mhz mem.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Faster ram will help a bit from 1600 to 2133 i would say something around 500/600points


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Physics did what? Score lower in W8 you mean?


yes, my 4.5 gets a higher physics score. i am using win7. could be the ram.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, my 4.5 gets a higher physics score. i am using win7. could be the ram.


Ok, I'm going to play with the RAM. I will report back.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, my 4.5 gets a higher physics score. i am using win7. could be the ram.


Well, what do ya know... I dug out an old screenshot of the same hardware on Windows 7, except with a slightly higher OC on the 670 and a lower (4.5ghz) overclock on the 2600K, and the score is much better.

That must be a result of Windows 8. What a shame. I though W8 was even lighter/faster than W7.


----------



## RenHoakRex

Heres my latest performance run.
FX-8320 @ 4.5GHz
Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
GeIL Evo Corsa @ 2133 10-11-10-31 / CPUNB 2400 & HT 2400
XFX 7850 CFX @ 1155/1460


----------



## SeanJ76

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5479831
-15,035 overall
-20,648 graphic score
These 670GTX FTW's are amazing in SLI!!!


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5479831
> -15,035 overall
> -20,648 graphic score
> These 670GTX FTW's are amazing in SLI!!!


that looks veryy low in my eyes for dual gtx 670s... i think you should get at least 17k or 18k if you overclock them!! someone else can correct me if im wrong?


----------



## [CyGnus]

They must be OC already maybe you are running with AA or AF? Check that


----------



## 614318




----------



## Cavey00

gah. Delete this, wrong thread. Sorry.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Single channel memory? That will make a bit of a dent in the physics score.


O_O mind reader, I do have single channel in my gaming pc.

One day when I'm not lazy and I install win7 on my test bench I'll throw my 7950 in there and bench it


----------



## josephimports

P12030
3770k 5GHz
7970 1245MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5513531


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Single channel memory? That will make a bit of a dent in the physics score.
> 
> 
> 
> O_O mind reader, I do have single channel in my gaming pc.
> 
> One day when I'm not lazy and I install win7 on my test bench I'll throw my 7950 in there and bench it
Click to expand...

Lol, you have it listed in your SigRig as 1 stick. Go buy another one.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Lol, you have it listed in your SigRig as 1 stick. Go buy another one.


doh, I totally forgot its in my sig rig.

Anyways, I shall buy another one "later"...


----------



## 12Cores

Just squeezed out a 12,253 GPU score.
FX-8320 4.9ghz
7970 @ 1255/1800


----------



## kyismaster

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5518615 little dissapointed my 7950 did better

then again it was the high clocked model, lol

only difference between the two is my 7970 can go 25mhz higher lol

yet the 7950 has 5~7% lead over my 7970 reference, hmm...


----------



## Bennny

Lastest:



4.6ghz @1.34v
670 @ +125 clock / +550 mem
16gb 1600 RAM @ 1866 11-11-11-28-2T 1.5v
Latest Nvidia driver 310.90

Still seems low compared to others scores, but I don't know how much further I can push my system...

Could it really be Windows 8 holding it back? Any suggestions?
Also, I'm running G.Skill 1600 1.5v RAM, it passed 3dmark11 with the frequency at 1866 on stock volts. 2133 doesn't post, what is a safe voltage range for this? It doesn't post at 1.6v, and I do not know how much further I can push it... Maybe I should try to stick at 1866 and bring the timings down...


----------



## screen84

this is the highest score what i can achieve: P10783








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5519220


----------



## KungMartin90

My best score with my i7 @ 4.2 ghz (max 67C in IBT), and 670 @ +66/+610

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5521800?key=A9qZ2nQbchLoSqn-PsDuIw


----------



## tsm106

Plain old XFX reference card but it would be a few points higher on beta 11 vs beta 7.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5521779


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Lastest:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6ghz @1.34v
> 670 @ +125 clock / +550 mem
> 16gb 1600 RAM @ 1866 11-11-11-28-2T 1.5v
> Latest Nvidia driver 310.90
> 
> Still seems low compared to others scores, but I don't know how much further I can push my system...
> 
> Could it really be Windows 8 holding it back? Any suggestions?
> Also, I'm running G.Skill 1600 1.5v RAM, it passed 3dmark11 with the frequency at 1866 on stock volts. 2133 doesn't post, what is a safe voltage range for this? It doesn't post at 1.6v, and I do not know how much further I can push it... Maybe I should try to stick at 1866 and bring the timings down...


with the same gpu score i get a P10160. my cpu is at 4.5GHz and my physics is 10600. win 8 is putting a damper on your physics (my guess). no biggie.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4738315


----------



## Shadychevyowner

Im only 6500 with CPU at 3.7. But I have all outdated hardware. You guys make my computer look slow.


----------



## kyismaster

Word of advice, validate it on the 3dmark site or it dont count lol

Sometimes my cpu-z says its running 9000ghz

So unless its validated its invalid


----------



## lilchronic

670ftw 1398mhz boost clock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496681http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496681
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5518615 little dissapointed my 7950 did better
> 
> then again it was the high clocked model, lol
> 
> only difference between the two is my 7970 can go 25mhz higher lol
> 
> yet the 7950 has 5~7% lead over my 7970 reference, hmm...


secondary graphics?

here's mine . . . P10800

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5063226


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> secondary graphics?
> 
> here's mine . . . P10800
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5063226


notice mines is at 0MHZ - tried to disable it the only way i remember how.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> notice mines is at 0MHZ - tried to disable it the only way i remember how.


it looks like lucid is off. with it on your score will be around 12000. is igpu off in bios?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it looks like lucid is off. with it on your score will be around 12000. is igpu off in bios?


thats what I set it to at least lol set pci/pci-e only


----------



## [CyGnus]

rdr09 whats the point of benching with Lucid Virtu?


----------



## HPE1000

Bumped it higher

100% power target
+125MHz Gpu clock
+ 375MHz memory clock

I need some samsung magic ram soon, keep in mind, I could bench a lot higher, but I am more into 24/7 usable overclocking, I could snap up my cpu clock higher and my gpu higher but that would not work for 24/7 so I dont care as much.

P9242 and I still have bad ram :/


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is a good score i have 9100 @ 4.8GHz for 24/7 i just use 4.5GHz and VGA 1200/1500 its more power friendly this way heheh








PS: here is a run with 24/7 clocks and all my stuff open in the desktop http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5525292


----------



## RenHoakRex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RenHoakRex*
> 
> Heres my latest performance run.
> FX-8320 @ 4.5GHz
> Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
> GeIL Evo Corsa @ 2133 10-11-10-31 / CPUNB 2400 & HT 2400
> XFX 7850 CFX @ 1155/1460


Managed to gain a couple hundred more marks and threw in an extreme run.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5525766

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5525872

One thing i've noticed on 12.10 driver is i'm able to bench at higher clocks than on the beta.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> rdr09 whats the point of benching with Lucid Virtu?


i see some use it (knowingly or otherwise). it inflates the scores in benchmarks such as this but does not translate to higher gaming performance i read. maybe someday.

edit: i'll research how it is used and do a run.


----------



## [CyGnus]

I dont find it useful at all the games feel pretty much the same sometimes even worse. New tech, good concept but very early stage I suppose. Lucid has a long way ahead


----------



## DaKaN

1315/1865 and cpu at 4.9ghz


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaKaN*
> 
> 1315/1865 and cpu at 4.9ghz


can you run the benchmark again with same setting but only disable HT on the cpu? i just want to know how much points adds HT on the overall Pscore?!


----------



## Bedo

CPU is i7 930 @ 3.8. This is my highest score so far.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> P14773 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5131621
> 7970's at stock
> 3930k @4GHz
> 
> Edit: P16070 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5131759
> 7970's at 1104/1422MHz
> 3930k same


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3570K @ 4.6GHz (1.3625v)
> 7970s @ 1125MHz/1575MHz (Stock Voltage)
> 8GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-13-13-30 (1.65v)
> Calalyst 12.11 Beta 11, 12.11 CAP2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5178670


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> 3570K @ 4.7GHz (1.41v)
> 7970s @ 1125MHz/1575MHz (Stock Voltage)
> 8GB DDR3-2400 @ 11-13-13-30 (1.65v)
> Calalyst 12.11 Beta 11, 12.11 CAP2
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5188289


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Finally hit that nice 16K score. All the i7's are making me jealous!
> 
> Here is my updated P score...
> 
> 2500K 5.3GHz
> 7970 x2 1200/1650 1.3v
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133MHz 7-9-7-24 1T


This one guys to the ones wondering what a crossfire 7970/7950 could do
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5538484
They are running both 1100/1600
yeah i know it makes me think too...


----------



## .theMetal

Hey guys got my card in yesterday and though I would put it though the ringer:

here is stock:

P9662
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5538003

and here is a bit of overclock tinkering:

P9907
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5538280

what do you think?

I'm pretty confident I can push it past 10,000. but it runs BL2 like a champ so I am pumped


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This one guys to the ones wondering what a crossfire 7970/7950 could do
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5538484
> They are running both 1100/1600
> yeah i know it makes me think too...


o0

690 @ 1215 > CFX 7970 @ 1125 and 1200


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> o0
> 
> 690 @ 1215 > CFX 7970 @ 1125 and 1200


and you are comparing @ 690 @ 1215 vs a *7970 paired with a 7950 on crossfire* running @ 1100/1600?/

*7970 and 7950 together ON CROSSFIRE.. cannot empathize that enough???*

Seriously????


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> and you are comparing @ 690 @ 1215 vs a *7970 paired with a 7950 on crossfire* running @ 1100/1600?/
> 
> *7970 and 7950 together ON CROSSFIRE.. cannot empathize that enough???*
> 
> Seriously????


Farmer Boe makes no mention of mixed CFX, he states
Quote:


> Finally hit that nice 16K score. All the i7's are making me jealous!
> 
> Here is my updated P score...
> 
> 2500K 5.3GHz
> *7970 x2* 1200/1650 1.3v
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133MHz 7-9-7-24 1T


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Farmer Boe makes no mention of mixed CFX, he states


This one guys *to the ones wondering what a crossfire 7970/7950 could do*
enough with that one?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> This one guys *to the ones wondering what a crossfire 7970/7950 could do*
> enough with that one?


I now see the reason for your confusion, my quote did not include Farmer Boe's post.

You may now carry on with your quest.


----------



## jhwoods

Hey guys, where's the budget section? 

I got P2100 out of the IGPU on an air-cooled AMD Trinity A10 box we put together for under $400, and I felt quite pleased about that (stock clock gave

I guess the next step is to put in a cheap ATI card to crossfire with?

We don't need to go too mad because it plays on a 720p projector, so max resolution required would be 1280x720.


----------



## jhwoods

looks like there might be an XML processing bug here - stock clock gave less than P1100, but I used the less-than symbol above.


----------



## DaKaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> can you run the benchmark again with same setting but only disable HT on the cpu? i just want to know how much points adds HT on the overall Pscore?!


With HT off


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaKaN*
> 
> With HT off


thnx buddy for the run with HT off... i see you are getting around 500-600 points more with ht on, this gives me an idea on how much points would i have gotten if i had a 3770k! you also got about 700 more points then me even with ht off cuz of your 7970 clocked higher then my 7950 1250 on the core 1750 memory.... interesting comparision .... apriciate your help thnx again







If you could run the test again with same gpu clocks as mine and ht off(1250 core clock 1750 memory) we could compare on how much performance the unlocked shaders on the 7970 are offering....


----------



## DaKaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> thnx buddy for the run with HT off... i see you are getting around 500-600 points more with ht on, this gives me an idea on how much points would i have gotten if i had a 3770k! you also got about 700 more points then me even with ht off cuz of your 7970 clocked higher then my 7950 1250 on the core 1750 memory.... interesting comparision .... apriciate your help thnx again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you could run the test again with same gpu clocks as mine and ht off(1250 core clock 1750 memory) we could compare on how much performance the unlocked shaders on the 7970 are offering....


Here you go. same gpu clocks, but cpu is clocked down to 4.6ghz and HT off.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5543171


----------



## [CyGnus]

Mini update, guess this is my best score not that i am disappointed... maybe i was expecting to much out of a 7870 i guess...

P9152: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5543404


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaKaN*
> 
> Here you go. same gpu clocks, but cpu is clocked down to 4.6ghz and HT off.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5543171


woww thats really nicee that you made that kind of test, really apriciate it mate







thnx a lot!!!! You could have let your cpu at 4.9ghz cuz you have sandy bridge and ivy vs sandy core per clock is faster, i have ivy 3570k. So a 4.6 3570k ivy should bring same performance as a 4.9ghz clocked sandy but dosent matter i i said this only for info... So only that your gpu has the extra shaders on the hd 7970, you achieved 150 more points!! what is your ram speed running at? mine runs at 1866mhz 8gigs of ram. Thanx again


----------



## HPE1000

My msi twin frozr 3 7950 is only reading as a 7900 series in a lot of programs, and 3dmark11 is telling me I have a generic VGA card... I installed the drivers and stuff, and I missing something.

And slightly off topic, is it normal for the 7950 to stutter every now and then in games, my gtx670 doesnt, but it does even at the same frame rates I get.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My msi twin frozr 3 7950 is only reading as a 7900 series in a lot of programs, and 3dmark11 is telling me I have a generic VGA card... I installed the drivers and stuff, and I missing something.
> 
> And slightly off topic, is it normal for the 7950 to stutter every now and then in games, my gtx670 doesnt, but it does even at the same frame rates I get.


thats normal if you see reading as 7900, i have also hd7950 and have never experienced stuttering no matter what game i throw in it, i dont understand why you have both gtx 670 and hd 7950?! i have heard some guys complaining that even with good fps above 60s hd 7970/50 stutters in wich case i personally think its a rumor or a fanboysm or something may be wrong with their system setup.... in normal situation if you have no drop in fps say from 70fps to 30-40 then no way you could face a stutter or smooth issues during playing!!


----------



## HPE1000

The 7950 is my brothers(had to get him off console gaming), but he isnt very tech savvy so I did the building/setup and everything. Now, disregarding the stuttering (he said it was every couple minutes on BL2 when we were playing), why is 3dmark11 saying he is using a generic vga? I installed the drivers twice, one from amd and one from the msi website. It's odd


----------



## [CyGnus]

Uninstall them use driver cleaner and install them again (12.11 b11)


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Update on my score.. Finding my max clocks on the 7950 (still on air) XD
Both running at 1200/1600
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5547777

3770k @ 4.8GHz
7970/7950 @ 1250/1600

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5548624
Man this 7950 is made for overclocking on water...

1300/1700 on both cards
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5551046
This msi 7950 card vrms get crazy high...


----------



## KingT

CHEERS..


----------



## spinejam

*Asus Matrix Platinum:*


----------



## Elyminator

so I put in a new video card and poof http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5548426

can't quite find a way to push up into the 10k range though


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> so I put in a new video card and poof http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5548426
> 
> can't quite find a way to push up into the 10k range though


try overclocking your vRAM to 1600, that should pish you just into the P10k range


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My msi twin frozr 3 7950 is only reading as a 7900 series in a lot of programs, and 3dmark11 is telling me I have a generic VGA card... I installed the drivers and stuff, and I missing something.
> 
> And slightly off topic, is it normal for the 7950 to stutter every now and then in games, my gtx670 doesnt, but it does even at the same frame rates I get.


Used to have this problem where 3D11 would use IGP specs in results. My solution was under the "Help" tab, where it says "Graphics Adapter" I could select my card and results would then show correct systeminfo.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> try overclocking your vRAM to 1600, that should pish you just into the P10k range


thanks. I actually just tried that. it's right on that threshold where if i have a good physics score run it'll make it but i find my physics score to be a bit finicky... i guess i'll close out more background programs and carry on









EDIT
1700 did it
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5550201

I'm quite satisfied with this number.

....for now


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> try overclocking your vRAM to 1600, that should pish you just into the P10k range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. I actually just tried that. it's right on that threshold where if i have a good physics score run it'll make it but i find my physics score to be a bit finicky... i guess i'll close out more background programs and carry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 1700 did it
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5550201
> 
> I'm quite satisfied with this number.
> 
> ....for now
Click to expand...

Should close out all background apps and services that you can...


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Should close out all background apps and services that you can...


yeah, I usually do, but i'm forgetful sometimes... and some of those pesky programs are really resource hungry


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> o0
> 
> 690 @ 1215 > CFX 7970 @ 1125 and 1200


btw here for you so you can go to sleep at night better XD
*Graphics Score 21990*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5551046


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> btw here for you so you can go to sleep at night better XD
> *Graphics Score 21990*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5551046


Very good..

CFX 7950 @ 1300 > 690 @ 1215 > CFX 7970 @ 1125 and 1200

Now get some sleep.


----------



## .theMetal

squeezed a bit more out of the 670:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5551981

P9991

still tinkering to break 10 grand. I think it will be easy if I can get the ram up to past 2100. its at 2000 right now, 10-10-10-24 (usually at 1866, 9-9-9-24) and that next spot is a bit of a challenge.


----------



## FtW 420

Samsung green? Should be able to do at least 2133Mhz 9-11-11 at ~1.5V (I've been running 9-10-10 28 at 1.52V).
It is possible the cpu is IMC limited, what do you get on the debug LED when trying 2133mhz?


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Samsung green? Should be able to do at least 2133Mhz 9-11-11 at ~1.5V (I've been running 9-10-10 28 at 1.52V).
> It is possible the cpu is IMC limited, what do you get on the debug LED when trying 2133mhz?


when saying samsung green are you referring to those or something else?


----------



## FtW 420

Yeah those, shows samsung low voltage in his sig, figured it must be them.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Samsung green? Should be able to do at least 2133Mhz 9-11-11 at ~1.5V (I've been running 9-10-10 28 at 1.52V).
> It is possible the cpu is IMC limited, what do you get on the debug LED when trying 2133mhz?


2133MHz 9,10,10, 28 is an awesome timing set for that cheap priced ram.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 2133MHz 9,10,10, 28 is an awesome timing set for that cheap priced ram.


Sort of.
It is really difficult to stabilize at higher frequency or tighter timings (2133Mhz 8-10-10 needed 1.7V) compared to a $15 used PSC kit that will do higher frequency & tighter timings for less than half the price.
But it is about as cheap as a new 2 x 4Gb kit that can do 2133mhz gets. Low profile as well, the sticks were smaller than I would have expected, when I take it out I have to put the label side up or it can get lost sitting right in front of me (yes, I spent 1/2 hour looking for a stick that was on my keyboard







).


----------



## feniks

as far as I know Samsung green sticks are NOT tested together as a kit in factory, hence why they are crappy and a luck of draw at higher freqs or tighter timings ... while PSC memory kit from other vendor (e.g. G.Skill) will be rated and tested together, hence better overclocking potential and so on.


----------



## lilchronic

10008 physics score with i5 3570k
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552910


----------



## Sprkd1

P6208.

Everything in my computer is at stock settings/speeds.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5553410

By the way, I would normally get around P6000 but it just jumped 200 points. I haven't changed anything.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> so I put in a new video card and poof http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5548426
> 
> can't quite find a way to push up into the 10k range though


Your physics score is holding you back - what overclock do you have on the cpu?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Managed to squeeze a few more pts









P9251 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5555635


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Single 7970 @ 1350/2000
Graphics Score 13334
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5558784

Thanks to tsm106 for the "encouragement" lol

tsm106: bah mine did 13k
¬¬ serious business lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Are these 13,000 plus Graphics scores for the 7970s with Tess off?

The 7970 score in my Sig is with default settings.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Are these 13,000 plus Graphics scores for the 7970s with Tess off?
> 
> The 7970 score in my Sig is with default settings.


Click on the link, there's no tess if off warning. Anyways, tess off runs would be in their own category. Btw, my highest is 13244. I need to load 3dm11 on my laptop to load the result file, will post once I find the exe.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Are these 13,000 plus Graphics scores for the 7970s with Tess off?
> 
> The 7970 score in my Sig is with default settings.


Mine are legit...
Tess is untouch i see no point on turning it off..

But tsm knows what i can do as i have talked to him before about it.. But obviously *you will know because of the score obviously*... It just displays as tess on but if you bench alot you will know....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well my 7970 was probably throttling badly in my 3dmark11 run. my Graphics score is only 12,200 @ 1325Mhz.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well my 7970 was probably throttling badly in my 3dmark11 run. my Graphics score is only 12,200 @ 1325Mhz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Are these 13,000 plus Graphics scores for the 7970s with Tess off?
> 
> The 7970 score in my Sig is with default settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine are legit...
> Tess is untouch i see no point on turning it off..
> 
> But tsm knows what i can do as i have talked to him before about it.. But obviously *you will know because of the score obviously*... It just displays as tess on but if you bench alot you will know....
Click to expand...

Gunbladez has an even freakier card, but it's too bad you only got one dude.


----------



## chronicfx

Here is mine!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5560309

P15,669

Does my physics score look right for a 3570k at 4.9 with CL9 1600mhz ram? Why does 3dmark detect my ram as running at 667 (1333mhz)?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5560309
> 
> P15,669
> 
> Does my physics score look right for a 3570k at 4.9 with CL9 1600mhz ram? Why does 3dmark detect my ram as running at 667 (1333mhz)?


dont look right
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552910


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dont look right should be in the 9500 range @4.9
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552910


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Here is mine!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5560309
> 
> P15,669
> 
> Does my physics score look right for a 3570k at 4.9 with CL9 1600mhz ram? Why does 3dmark detect my ram as running at 667 (1333mhz)?


Because 3Dmark reads the JDEC of the ram same thing that CPU-Z does in the mem tab.
The physics score is a bit low


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> dont look right
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5552910


What speed and cl is your ram lil chronic?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Because 3Dmark reads the JDEC of the ram same thing that CPU-Z does in the mem tab.
> The physics score is a bit low


Hi cygnus. What is your ram overclocked to? I understand yours is the same as mine stock but overclocks like hell (so I have heard about this samsung ram).


----------



## chronicfx

If anyone on here can help.. I am having a problem where my physics score appears low. I am running at 4.9ghz on a 3570k and own CL9 1600mhz ram. If you could let me know your physics score with these settings I would appreciate it. If you need me to downclock my cpu to meet your specs but have the right ram we can do that too, just let me know what clockspeed you need. I am wondering if my ram is underperforming.

Physics score is 8900 and I am getting 27.3fps in the physics test


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> If anyone on here can help.. I am having a problem where my physics score appears low. I am running at 4.9ghz on a 3570k and own CL9 1600mhz ram. If you could let me know your physics score with these settings I would appreciate it. If you need me to downclock my cpu to meet your specs but have the right ram we can do that too, just let me know what clockspeed you need. I am wondering if my ram is underperforming.
> 
> Physics score is 8900 and I am getting 27.3fps in the physics test


Faster ram ups the Physics score. Your score looks fine for the ram that you have.


----------



## stubass

@chronicfx
your physics score of 8926 looks about right for me for an i5-3570k and RAM @ 1600. physics scores do better with more cores I.E an i7 with HT on as well as faster RAM


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What speed and cl is your ram lil chronic?


gskill trident 2400mhz 8gb2x4gb 10-12-12-31-cr2


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi cygnus. What is your ram overclocked to? I understand yours is the same as mine stock but overclocks like hell (so I have heard about this samsung ram).


Samsung green @ 2133MHz 9-10-10-27 1T 1.54v and here is my 3Dmark at 4.8GHz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5555635


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Gunbladez has an even freakier card, but it's too bad you only got one dude.


I think my 7950 is even freakier cannot wait till i put that block on her...
shes doing 1300 on air @[email protected] sonda where are you lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Are these 13,000 plus Graphics scores for the 7970s with Tess off?
> 
> The 7970 score in my Sig is with default settings.


The 3770k does do a bit better for the graphics score than sb-e at similar clocks, although for overall score would need the 3770k at 6Ghz + to match a 5ghz sb-e.
With tess off, the graphics score would be almost 16k with the overclock on that card, I had to run 1364/1800 on the 7970 to actually hit the 16k.


----------



## p3gaz_001

this is mine!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The 3770k does do a bit better for the graphics score than sb-e at similar clocks, although for overall score would need the 3770k at 6Ghz + to match a 5ghz sb-e.
> With tess off, the graphics score would be almost 16k with the overclock on that card, I had to run 1364/1800 on the 7970 to actually hit the 16k.


Do you think the 7970 I was testing was throttling? Or was it more because of the SB-E platform compared to IVY?

Thanks for the info regardless.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Do you think the 7970 I was testing was throttling? Or was it more because of the SB-E platform compared to IVY?
> 
> Thanks for the info regardless.


Probably more the sb-e platform, comparing the 2 platforms graphics scores are a bit higher on 1155 with ivy & a card at the same clocks.
For overall score it's tough to beat an sb-e though.


----------



## Stige

Highest I could achieve with a single HD7950 and 2500K at 5.2GHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5224350
Crossfire: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5383911

My CPU score is same that friend has at 5GHz when I'm at 5.2GHz, could do with a reinstall I guess.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Samsung green? Should be able to do at least 2133Mhz 9-11-11 at ~1.5V (I've been running 9-10-10 28 at 1.52V).
> It is possible the cpu is IMC limited, what do you get on the debug LED when trying 2133mhz?


yup those are the ones, I tried 2133 with 10-10-10-27 with 1.55 volts and it didn't make it into windows. I will give it another shot and keep an eye on my debug led, thanks for the advise


----------



## FtW 420

Usually 55 on the debug LED means the memory can't do the speed/timings at that voltage, 23 usually means the IMC can't do it. Ivy IMC is generally pretty good, although I have heard of at least 1 3570k IMC that could not do even 2133mhz memory. I had a 3570k that could barely do 2200mhz, could not boot 2400Mhz memory at all.


----------



## .theMetal

Ok I see, I know for a fact that my proc is stable, its running at 4.4 and has been for at least 6+ months. It survived multiple prime over night runs, and about 3 full days of folding and I have been gaming during that time span with absolutely no crashes. the ram has been at the 1866 setting I talked about earlier for the entire time. so I will see if I can get it up to the 2133 setting stable. thanks again for your help.


----------



## King Who Dat

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5563107


----------



## IronDoq

My best so far with my 3570k @ 5.0 (delidded woo!), ram at 2133 9-11-13-28, and two GTX 670 4gbs. Top card is at 1282 +600, bottom card at 1202 amd +675.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5563382


----------



## SonDa5

My highest gpu score for my HD7950 so far at 1370/1800.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5566083


----------



## [CyGnus]

P9340 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768

Another 3570K to join the plus 10K Physics score


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> My highest gpu score for my HD7950 so far at 1370/1800.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5566083


omgg woww how is this overclock possible for a hd 7950? 1370mhz coreclock? thats just insane...Are you on aircooling or on water? what program did you use to overclock the card? sorry for so much question lol







Thats a pretty nice result for a hd 7950....


----------



## Ashtyr

P 9342 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5569041

Phenom II x6 1055t


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> My highest gpu score for my HD7950 so far at 1370/1800.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5566083


Nice one XD

btw compare your score with mine
specially the cpu part... cpu is performing better with 200mhz less
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5558784

What ram speed your running yours??


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Nice one XD
> 
> btw compare your score with mine
> specially the cpu part... cpu is performing better with 200mhz less
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5558784
> 
> What ram speed your running yours??


Could be that HD7970 difference in the score. Physics wise my score is hurting. Will see if I can fix that.

Thanks.
Ram is at around 2246mhz 9-11-10-24 1T with 1.5v on DRAM.
I'm running Hyper Threading.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2653091
I am at the limit of this ram for tweaking. I can get higher score with faster ram but for $40 for the ram I'm happy. I really wish my mother board could over clock this ram more. On your Asus mother board you could probably get around 2600mhz with this ram...

Nice score.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> omgg woww how is this overclock possible for a hd 7950? 1370mhz coreclock? thats just insane...Are you on aircooling or on water? what program did you use to overclock the card? sorry for so much question lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a pretty nice result for a hd 7950....


Thanks. Water cooled with Heatkiller block with upgraded fujipoly extreme thermal tape on ram and vrms. Also using Cool Laboratory Liquid Pro TIM on die of HD7950. Over clock with TRIXX moded to support voltage control on vram.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Could be that HD7970 difference in the score. *Physics wise my score is hurting. Will see if I can fix that.*
> 
> Thanks.
> Ram is at around 2246mhz 9-11-10-24 1T with 1.5v on DRAM.
> I'm running Hyper Threading.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2653091
> I am at the limit of this ram for tweaking. I can get higher score with faster ram but for $40 for the ram I'm happy. I really wish my mother board could over clock this ram more. On your Asus mother board you could probably get around 2600mhz with this ram...
> 
> Nice score.


Theres something wrong then im @ 4.8GHZ HT Is on we use the same ram samsung green but im running @ 2133 11/11/11/27/1T
Loose those timmings and try again.. can be anything at this point...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Theres something wrong then im @ 4.8GHZ HT Is on we use the same ram samsung green but im running @ 2133 11/11/11/27/1T
> Loose those timmings and try again.. can be anything at this point...


I updated my MB bios last week and there was 2 new features in the CPU BIOS settings that I just enabled and my memory score is working right again.

This is my ram MaxxMem2 score with 2241mhz 9-11-10-24 1T 1.52v dram.



http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/3620#post_19049784

I will run 3dMark11 again now and see if my physics score goes up.


----------



## SonDa5

Ok my physics score is looking good again. Went up almost 500 points. Memory/CPU settings in my BIOS were not set right.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5571031


----------



## FtW 420

First time testing this 7970 on water, I should have tried it sooner.
Cpu on air, 7970 lightning on water with a koolance gpu 220 universal block.
1°C ambient.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5576101


----------



## Blatsz32

I have a gtx 670 FTW and a PE/OC (EVGA & MSI) they are clocked to match, so the core clock is the MSI and the memory clcok is FTW.. Should my scores be a bit higher?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5577153


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> First time testing this 7970 on water, I should have tried it sooner.
> Cpu on air, 7970 lightning on water with a koolance gpu 220 universal block.
> 1°C ambient.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5576101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice score!
you must have your window open









The town I went to school in (Gunnison, Colorado) was -36 celsius this morning! can you imagine opening your window during that and seeing how cold you could get your machine running

(as your shivering cold struggling to breath because the air is freezing your lungs -it was terrible to step outside in the winter when I lived there).


----------



## p3gaz_001

Sli Mode.

Only cpu is on liquid cooling.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5577134


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I have a gtx 670 FTW and a PE/OC (EVGA & MSI) they are clocked to match, so the core clock is the MSI and the memory clcok is FTW.. Should my scores be a bit higher?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5577153


Cards and CPU are not clocked very high and your physics score is very low. Looks about right based on your over clock speeds.

I'm guessing your ram has loose timings and slow speeds as well. RAM speed effects 3dMark11 score quite a bit.


----------



## josephimports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> First time testing this 7970 on water, I should have tried it sooner.
> Cpu on air, 7970 lightning on water with a koolance gpu 220 universal block.
> 1°C ambient.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5576101


Sick.... for a measly 3770k and a single 7970.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> First time testing this 7970 on water, I should have tried it sooner.
> Cpu on air, 7970 lightning on water with a koolance gpu 220 universal block.
> 1°C ambient.


Very nice. Did you stick a bunch of stick on heat sinks on the VRM/RAM PCB stock heat sinks? I'd like to see a photo of the card with the block on.

Very nice clocks and score.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Ok my physics score is looking good again. Went up almost 500 points. Memory/CPU settings in my BIOS were not set right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5571031


----------



## Jeffro422

For just getting my 7950 I'm pretty happy with this score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5590343

1200/1400 @ 1.225


----------



## GRABibus

Hi,

my score Performance mode :

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5570221

[email protected],2Ghz
EVGA [email protected]/1860/1100
Drivers NVIDIA GeForce v310.90 WHQL
W7 Ultimate 64 bits SP1


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Very nice. Did you stick a bunch of stick on heat sinks on the VRM/RAM PCB stock heat sinks? I'd like to see a photo of the card with the block on.
> 
> Very nice clocks and score.


It's a lightning 7970, I took off the stock gpu sink & left the stock mem/vrm plate on, & have a case fan cooling that while the uni block cools the gpu.
I want to try it out again tonight with a higher clocked cpu, I'll have to remember to take a pic of the rig.


----------



## ejb222

Here is mine after my first OC
P6424 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5592683


----------



## Yungbenny911

MSI Gtx 660 (non TI) SLI







... highest score so far... Both cards ran at the same speed 1293MHZ (max boost clock) +350 Mhz on the memory...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5311755

I am super jealous of you 7970 users! Your single cards compete with my SLI 660's... Kinda like a slap in the face haha... On 3d mark11 the 660's don't do too well.. but in games, now that's when they shine


----------



## Canis-X

Meh, NVidia is still forcing a throttle on my GPU's and vram when the voltage gets close to 1v......sucko!! Can't even beat my old score!


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> MSI Gtx 660 (non TI) SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... highest score so far... Both cards ran at the same speed 1293MHZ (max boost clock) +350 Mhz on the memory...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5311755
> 
> I am super jealous of you 7970 users! Your single cards compete with my SLI 660's... Kinda like a slap in the face haha... On 3d mark11 the 660's don't do too well.. but in games, now that's when they shine


Xfire 7850s beat out a 7970 I do believe.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my score Performance mode :
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5570221
> 
> [email protected],2Ghz
> EVGA [email protected]/1860/1100
> Drivers NVIDIA GeForce v310.90 WHQL
> W7 Ultimate 64 bits SP1


That's a pretty sweet score!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejb222*
> 
> Xfire 7850s beat out a 7970 I do believe.


yes, a good percentage of them. this is one of the moderators' score . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4217396


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> yes, a good percentage of them. this is one of the moderators' score . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4217396


That's a nice score!. I had a customer come up to me to ask if the 7850 will be good enough for a light gamer like him, and just as i was about to say he would be getting a GTX 580's performace if overclocked properly, one of my co-workers "Nvidia fanboy Sales Guy" says "Naaa, a 560ti is gonna trash that card"... i was like....







?..................


----------



## ejb222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's a nice score!. I had a customer come up to me to ask if the 7850 will be good enough for a light gamer like him, and just as i was about to say he would be getting a GTX 580's performace if overclocked properly, one of my co-workers "Nvidia fanboy Sales Guy" says "Naaa, a 560ti is gonna trash that card"... i was like....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?..................


Please tell me you told him that the 7850 is on par with a GTX 570 and then where to go


----------



## Solonowarion

I feel like this is kind of bad.

670 ftw+ 4gb

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5594236


----------



## General121

I'd say it looks like a good score


----------



## iLLoGiCaL

2 570hd 2.5gb cards, delidded 3770k @4.9ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5601520

mark11 bench.png 1590k .png file


----------



## 12Cores

13.1 Drivers, Nice bump


----------



## Vi0lence

7970? rig in your sig correct?


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> 7970? rig in your sig correct?


Yes, reference diamond 7970 under water @ 1255/1800 for the run.


----------



## Vi0lence

nice clocks.


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GRABibus*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my score Performance mode :
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5570221
> 
> [email protected],2Ghz
> EVGA [email protected]/1860/1100
> Drivers NVIDIA GeForce v310.90 WHQL
> W7 Ultimate 64 bits SP1


CPU is holding you back big time, I do need some samsung wonder rams myself, would give me couple hundred points more.

i5 3570k @ 4.9Ghz , GTX 570 @ 946/2280 , 310.90 WHQL P7436


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, reference diamond 7970 under water @ 1255/1800 for the run.


Now with 1255/1800 are those the highest each clock ran at? Just trying to figure out the lingo.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Yes, reference diamond 7970 under water @ 1255/1800 for the run.
> 
> 
> 
> Now with 1255/1800 are those the highest each clock ran at? Just trying to figure out the lingo.
Click to expand...

it works like this
1255/1800
1255 = core clock
1800 = vRAM clock


----------



## luma

Quadfire 7970s is now kinda working. Top card (MSI Lightning 7970) is getting stupid hot at stock clocks so I still need to figure out what's going on there. I don't want to complain about a P21663 but I feel like I should be able to get that number higher.


----------



## Canis-X

What are you running your CPU at? Your ss looks like it is at stock, if that's the case then your score should increase quite a bit when you OC it and get your memory settings dialed in good.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> First time testing this 7970 on water, I should have tried it sooner.
> Cpu on air, 7970 lightning on water with a koolance gpu 220 universal block.
> 1°C ambient.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5576101


Thats a single card? Thats almost what my two 680's score.. Nice job!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> 13.1 Drivers, Nice bump


How much of a bump from prior driver? What driver did you have before?


----------



## Vi0lence

i think this weekend im shooting for 19000 points in mark 11 with 3 gtx580's. only need a 600 point jump.


----------



## antonis21

One score from me with 13.1 drivers
7970 ghz edition 1050/1500
3770k 4.5ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5606027


----------



## luma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What are you running your CPU at? Your ss looks like it is at stock, if that's the case then your score should increase quite a bit when you OC it and get your memory settings dialed in good.


CPU is running 4.7 at stock voltage on an H80. Memory clocks are default, and video clocks are default until I figure out why I'm hitting 90°C on the one card.


----------



## rdr09

13.1 driver . . .

P10900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5607171

next stop 5GHz 1200/1600.


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luma*
> 
> Quadfire 7970s is now kinda working. Top card (MSI Lightning 7970) is getting stupid hot at stock clocks so I still need to figure out what's going on there. I don't want to complain about a P21663 but I feel like I should be able to get that number higher.


if u don't mind what is that "hardware monitor" please?


----------



## screen84

another p run with newer drivers 13.1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5608422

i5 3570k 4.6
HD 7950 1260 core clock 1800 memory clock!!


----------



## josephimports

Few days ago using 12.11 beta drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5586979

AMD 13.1 Drivers
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5609468

Higher scores all around except combined score?







.


----------



## zpaf

Broke 11k Physics score with 3770k at defaults.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5609650


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 13.1 driver . . .
> 
> P10900
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5607171
> 
> next stop 5GHz 1200/1600.


I was about to say "holy **** this guy is beating me with a 6870"(your sig rig) then I clicked the link, phew.


----------



## luma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> if u don't mind what is that "hardware monitor" please?


That's Open Hardware Monitor and it is great! Small, light, does exactly what I want without a bunch of other crap, and can run a lightweight web server so I can watch temps while a bench is running full screen.


----------



## zpaf

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5610882


----------



## Bennny

I feel my score is low.

i7 2600k @ 4.6
670 @ 1254 Boost
1866 Ram

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5613419


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luma*
> 
> That's Open Hardware Monitor and it is great! Small, light, does exactly what I want without a bunch of other crap, and can run a lightweight web server so I can watch temps while a bench is running full screen.


yeah great!! thanks a lot!


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I feel my score is low.
> 
> i7 2600k @ 4.6
> 670 @ 1254 Boost
> 1866 Ram
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5613419


thata about right. your 670 isnt running pci-3.0 with that 2600k, plus the 2600k doesnt score to high compared to the 3770k. ive run both. im scoring higher with my 3770k at 5.05ghz where my 2600k was at 5.4ghz.

i have 1866 ram so its comparable. unlock that 3.0 for that card and get a 3770k at same speed maybe 4.8ghz and you will gain quite a bit.


----------



## thorian88

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5615331

SCORE
P15802 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
Graphics Score 18941
Physics Score 11366
Combined Score 9537

Just a mild OC' all on air







Just got my new 7970 testing it out in CF!


----------



## GeZza200

2700k @4.8GHz and 2 gtx 680s with little OC *17502*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5615170

@4.9GHz it is *17540*


----------



## GeZza200

2700k @4.8GHz and 2 gtx 680s with little OC *17502*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5615170


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luma*
> 
> That's Open Hardware Monitor and it is great! Small, light, does exactly what I want without a bunch of other crap, and can run a lightweight web server so I can watch temps while a bench is running full screen.


Had to hunt this down to thank you.

I downloaded open hardware monitor and I am running a server to monitor the temps and readings from my laptop while in game. It is amazing!
Looks something like this.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> thata about right. your 670 isnt running pci-3.0 with that 2600k, plus the 2600k doesnt score to high compared to the 3770k. ive run both. im scoring higher with my 3770k at 5.05ghz where my 2600k was at 5.4ghz.
> 
> i have 1866 ram so its comparable. unlock that 3.0 for that card and get a 3770k at same speed maybe 4.8ghz and you will gain quite a bit.


PCI 3.0 provides less than 10% improvement over PCI 2.0, and Ivy also provides about 10% performance increase over Sandy, yet Sandy is the better overclocker. It would therefore surely be a massive waste of money to sidestep from my current set-up to a set-up which provides very minimal performance gains.


----------



## Vi0lence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> PCI 3.0 provides less than 10% improvement over PCI 2.0, and Ivy also provides about 10% performance increase over Sandy, yet Sandy is the better overclocker. It would therefore surely be a massive waste of money to sidestep from my current set-up to a set-up which provides very minimal performance gains.


might want to check your sources on that one. i gained quite a bit going from sandy to ivy. same ram and all. just different chips. was ALOT more then 10%


----------



## thorian88

Update: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5626665

SCORE
P17731 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
Graphics Score 22736
Physics Score 11458
Combined Score 9692

I had driver issues... my 2nd card installed generic ati windows drivers and I got a 2k boost when installed correctly!!!

FYI to all you Nvidia fan boys... 1050/1525 is a low OC as well







Imagine my score at 1200/1600... unlocking soon!


----------



## Vaub

Finally broke the 10k score with my 7950 and FX-8350, woot!

FX-8350 @ 4.8Ghz and 7950 @ 1200 / 1650 with Catalyst 13.1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5602730


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> might want to check your sources on that one. i gained quite a bit going from sandy to ivy. same ram and all. just different chips. was ALOT more then 10%


Just from what I have read around. I mean not just specific to 3dmark, but to real world usage. Having higher benchmarks is nice, but I don't think I would notice a whole lot of difference for the price of the upgrade in comparison to say, a second 670 - which would not cost a whole lot more.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Just from what I have read around. I mean not just specific to 3dmark, but to real world usage. Having higher benchmarks is nice, but I don't think I would notice a whole lot of difference for the price of the upgrade in comparison to say, a second 670 - which would not cost a whole lot more.


Nope, you're absolutely right, it's really just for e-peen mostly. At least to me it is.

Heres my 3DM11 with a 670 4GB FTW+


670 clocks were 1372c/3920m and my 2500k was at 5GHz.


----------



## thorian88

Another update w/ OC!! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5627778

P18665 !!! Not bad









P18665 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
Graphics Score 24858
Physics Score 11471
Combined Score 9684


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorian88*
> 
> Another update w/ OC!! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5627778
> 
> P18665 !!! Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P18665 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> Graphics Score 24858
> Physics Score 11471
> Combined Score 9684


It says your scores are invalid!!!! Haha jk







nice scores!!


----------



## thorian88

It's because of the 13.1 Catalyst drivers







Thx


----------



## Plex

I have some work to do, this was my first run:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5628143

2x [email protected]
[email protected]

My current problem is the limit with Afterburner. Maxed out at 1100 right now and everything gets all funky because of a huge bug when I try to enable the unofficial overclocking to get rid of the limit. I guess I'll have to use different software.


----------



## fwix

hey

this is my score of my hd 7950 WF3 at 1307 mhz(1.356 (real voltage 1.257-1294 ) /1800 vmem 1.650
http://imageshack.us/a/img850/295/hd7950oc13071800.png

what do u think ? specially on amd platform







!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwix*
> 
> hey
> 
> this is my score of my hd 7950 WF3 at 1307 mhz(1.356 (real voltage 1.257-1294 ) /1800 vmem 1.650
> http://imageshack.us/a/img850/295/hd7950oc13071800.png
> 
> what do u think ? specially on amd platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thats a great score, beat my 670 by 229 points on the graphics score. I would probably need about a 60mhz advantage to beat you.


----------



## spinejam

Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum: (o/c via CCC - stock voltage - boost card)


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> Asus 7970 Matrix Platinum: (o/c via CCC - stock voltage - boost card)


Looks good.

Over clock it!!!! 1400/1850 on ambient cooling what I would expect from such a well made card.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> Nope, you're absolutely right, it's really just for e-peen mostly. At least to me it is.
> 
> Heres my 3DM11 with a 670 4GB FTW+
> 
> 
> 670 clocks were 1372c/3920m and my 2500k was at 5GHz.


Yeah, I agree. It is sure nice to score higher in benchmarks, but when it offers little to no benefit over real world usage, whats the point. I mean where does it end. For me, I can't afford to upgrade every new generation of hardware.

How is the 4GB 670 by the way? How much VRAM get's used up gaming? Looks like you managed to get a great overclock out of your card!









Cheers


----------



## blackRott9

My 7950 does 10k GPU, however I just set a simple OC straight from the CCC, 1100|1575.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5641950

The 6300 gimps my total score.


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwix*
> 
> hey
> 
> this is my score of my hd 7950 WF3 at 1307 mhz(1.356 (real voltage 1.257-1294 ) /1800 vmem 1.650
> http://imageshack.us/a/img850/295/hd7950oc13071800.png
> 
> what do u think ? specially on amd platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Your cpu is holding you back a little bit, not much though, I got this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472249, with [email protected],5 and [email protected]/1700 (dont know why it says 1215/1675...) but its a great score regardless


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Are these 13,000 plus Graphics scores for the 7970s with Tess off?
> 
> The 7970 score in my Sig is with default settings.


Tess off result at same clocks
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5638439


----------



## googleberry

With Catalyst 13.1 and a 4.4 GHz OC on my 3570k I got this with 1100 core and 1500 memory on my 7950.


----------



## Drake.L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. It is sure nice to score higher in benchmarks, but when it offers little to no benefit over real world usage, whats the point. I mean where does it end. For me, I can't afford to upgrade every new generation of hardware.
> 
> How is the 4GB 670 by the way? How much VRAM get's used up gaming? Looks like you managed to get a great overclock out of your card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


I love it! To be quite honest with you though, 4GB VRAM is WAY too much for a 1080 single monitor resolution. Even with BF3 running on Ultra, It uses less than 2GB. I wanted to future proof the VRAM incase I ever get a 1440 monitor. Which I might soon, now that Monoprice is rolling out 1440 monitors for 390!


----------



## fwix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Your cpu is holding you back a little bit, not much though, I got this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472249, with [email protected],5 and [email protected]/1700 (dont know why it says 1215/1675...) but its a great score regardless


yep not that much i play almost every games at 74fps with no fps drop but yep some games like farcry3- hitman 3 some maps on bf3 64player frame drop to 50-45 but any way still good processor for me cause i use games+vfx so those 6core at 3.90 ghz helps a lot when streaming and encoding at 1080p







but yeah waiting haswell ore Steamroller to change the platform then I'm sure i ll max out every single mhz of this 7950


----------



## Vi0lence

bf3 on ultra raped my 3gb 580's in a 64 man map. bf3 will use whatever vram is available to it. once you go sli though it helps ALOT.


----------



## josephimports

P12369
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5639758

3770k 5.1GHz / 2666m 1475mv --- 13275 points
7970 1250MHz / 1800m 1243mv --- 12296 points

I opened the window to achieve the decent temps.


----------



## Mr White

Here is mine of first OCs


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Your cpu is holding you back a little bit, not much though, I got this http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5472249, with [email protected],5 and [email protected]/1700 (dont know why it says 1215/1675...) but its a great score regardless


How did u clock ur memory up above 1575mhz ? I'm using afterburner and it limits at 1575mhz.
Also how are the temps on ur card? My Asus 7950 Direct CUII goes over 80 Celcius on 1100/1575 or anything above the 1100 gpu clock. To high so i had to lower the gpu clock down to 1015 with 1.125V in order to have a comfortable and safe temprature while having it stable.

i5-3570k @ 4ghz
8gb 1600mhz 8-9-8-1T
HD7950 1015/1575mhz @1.125V

P9013

I have OCed the CPU higher, resulting in P9500 @ 4.4 i think, but since i'm already maxing games to 60FPS i don't see the need right now. Got a energy bill to keep in mind


----------



## youpekkad

Right click MSI Afterburner shortcut, properties, then add "/xcl" in the targetfield after hitting the spacebar, so it looks something like "programfiles....MSIafterburner /xcl", hit apply, ok and then reboot, after rebooting remove the "/xcl" from the targetfield and start the afterburner from the shortcut. Done









I´m using 1100/1500 as 24/7 clocks, max temp I´ve seen in games is ~71c on the core, and ~68c on VRMs with 69% fanspeed, and I´ve played some games at 1150 and 1200mhz core but I dont need more right now either


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Right click MSI Afterburner shortcut, properties, then add "/xcl" in the targetfield after hitting the spacebar, so it looks something like "programfiles....MSIafterburner /xcl", hit apply, ok and then reboot, after rebooting remove the "/xcl" from the targetfield and start the afterburner from the shortcut. Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´m using 1100/1500 as 24/7 clocks, max temp I´ve seen in games is ~71c on the core, and ~68c on VRMs with 69% fanspeed, and I´ve played some games at 1150 and 1200mhz core but I dont need more right now either


awesome thanks! at what voltage do u run when u go all the way up to 1200?


----------



## youpekkad

In 3dmark11 I had it @ 1200mhz @ 1,131V, probably would need a bit more to be stable in games.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> I love it! To be quite honest with you though, 4GB VRAM is WAY too much for a 1080 single monitor resolution. Even with BF3 running on Ultra, It uses less than 2GB. I wanted to future proof the VRAM incase I ever get a 1440 monitor. Which I might soon, now that Monoprice is rolling out 1440 monitors for 390!


Yeah, I run BF3 on my 2GB Asus 670, and hit 1.9GB VRAM. Crysis 2 modded exceeds it. So if these games are already maxing it on 1080p on half a year old GPU's, I think you made the right decision. I'm hoping the 700 series has the same efficient perfomance but with a bigger memory bus and 3/4GB VRAM. The 670's should still be worth a fair bit around then hopefully.

Anyway, I'm very happy with my 670. I'm mostly playing Starcraft 2 at the moment so it is already massive overkill.


----------



## rdr09

Crossed P11000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5648573


----------



## kfxsti

something looks a bit off here does this score look right for a 7990? this is running the new 13.1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5624095


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> something looks a bit off here does this score look right for a 7990? this is running the new 13.1
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5624095


Looks fine.


----------



## Vi0lence

oh so close to the best scores list.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5650705


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> something looks a bit off here does this score look right for a 7990? this is running the new 13.1
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5624095


The graphics score is great. Try overclocking the cpu a bit more.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> The graphics score is great. Try overclocking the cpu a bit more.


And overclock that memory.


----------



## Mreim76

P14170

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5250480

Not too bad for stock 670's right?


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> And overclock that memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> The graphics score is great. Try overclocking the cpu a bit more.


thanks guys i will see what i can do with the 2600k, i am in the process of deciding which processor to go with as its time for a change.
that was a run at 1000/1400 with default being 900/1375 so i will play with it some more tonight and see what i can do . as cool as it runs i am hoping to get some more out of it lol.


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> thanks guys i will see what i can do with the 2600k, i am in the process of deciding which processor to go with as its time for a change.
> that was a run at 1000/1400 with default being 900/1375 so i will play with it some more tonight and see what i can do . as cool as it runs i am hoping to get some more out of it lol.


I don't think you need a new cpu, just a higher overclock. You should be able to get it to 4.8 or perhaps even 5ghz with decent cooling.

The only real upgrade would be a 3930k, which if your only gaming, is total overkill imo.


----------



## IronDoq

Your 2600k is more than capable for whatever you might be doing, but if you're feeling the upgrade itch try to hold out until haswell comes out. And yeah, bump up the memory and overclock the snot out of the cpu!


----------



## .theMetal

finally, finally broke 10 grand!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5654305

P10076

and check out that amazing processor clock! 2,147,483,647 MHz like a boss!

it was actually running 4.8ghz, and the ram up at 2000 10,10,10,25


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> finally, finally broke 10 grand!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5654305
> 
> P10076
> 
> and check out that amazing processor clock! 2,147,483,647 MHz like a boss!
> 
> it was actually running 4.8ghz, and the ram up at 2000 10,10,10,25


Exact same frequency systeminfo saw with my last submitted vantage score, 2,147,483,647Mhz.
3dmark Vantage cpu score,just posting the link for the matching frequency http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4536198

Wonder why futuremark thinks the cpus are all at ludicrous speed...


----------



## Canis-X

Flashed my ASUS GTX 590's to ASUS MARSII tonight and beat my best score....finally broke 19000!!!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5655049

19242


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Exact same frequency systeminfo saw with my last submitted vantage score, 2,147,483,647Mhz.
> 3dmark Vantage cpu score,just posting the link for the matching frequency http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4536198
> 
> Wonder why futuremark thinks the cpus are all at ludicrous speed...


Yea its a crazy glitch. Hey by the way any tips on getting my ram up to 2133? I've tried the timings and voltage all over the place, then finally set the timing to 11, 11, 11, 29 and set the voltage to 1.6 in a last ditch effort to get it up there. still it blue screens when trying to boot into windows. I might just have a hit the ceiling at 2000, which is fine but it would be nice to get that extra bit out.


----------



## HPE1000

2 million ghz, congrats.


----------



## josephimports

P12562

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5659244


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwix*
> 
> hey
> 
> this is my score of my hd 7950 WF3 at 1307 mhz(1.356 (real voltage 1.257-1294 ) /1800 vmem 1.650
> http://imageshack.us/a/img850/295/hd7950oc13071800.png
> 
> what do u think ? specially on amd platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Your physics and combined score is a little low to 4 Ghz

The total score is really great


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> Your physics and combined score is a little low to 4 Ghz
> 
> The total score is really great


Quote:


> Your physics and combined score is a little low to 4 Ghz


thats amd for ya


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats amd for ya


Mine too



Its a 4ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5659455


----------



## Canis-X

My 1090T gave a low combined score as well, nature of the beast I'm afraid.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> My 1090T gave a low combined score as well, nature of the beast I'm afraid.


Maybe is because all , or the majority , of users of 1090/1100 make his OC over the multiplier, meanwhile the rest of the Phenom x6 users are using the FSB,and therefore achieved better frecuency in NB, and FSB of course, and better performance at the same clock

Only assume, i don´t know for sure


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 4ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5659455


here is mine
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Flashed my ASUS GTX 590's to ASUS MARSII tonight and beat my best score....finally broke 19000!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5655049
> 
> 19242


Nice!


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is mine
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897


Not sure if this is a fair play, i have six cores and your only 4






























but don´t worry, I'll trade you for yours if you want









Awesome


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> Maybe is because all , or the majority , of users of 1090/1100 make his OC over the multiplier, meanwhile the rest of the Phenom x6 users are using the FSB,and therefore achieved better frecuency in NB, and FSB of course, and better performance at the same clock
> 
> Only assume, i don´t know for sure


When I used it as my main rig I had it connected to my phase change cooler so I could OC it pretty good and I usually ran a combo OC of multi and bus, still had a low combined score.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecializedPro*
> 
> Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## SpecializedPro

Here's mine,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5106169

A few tweaks & a 5ghz run when i get time, i reckon i can squeeze a few more points out of it.


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> When I used it as my main rig I had it connected to my phase change cooler so I could OC it pretty good and I usually ran a combo OC of multi and bus, still had a low combined score.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


how i did the test to 4Ghz



I experimented with another OC to 3Ghz NB, and the result of combined and physical was the same, more or less, but i prefer this one


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> Not sure if this is a fair play, i have six cores and your only 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but don´t worry, I'll trade you for yours if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome


nah im good i really want another 670 so i could maybe beat my brothers 3x sli 480s


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 2 million ghz, congrats.


Its got to be some kind of a record right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its got to be some kind of a record right?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


Haha! That is awesome.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is mine
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5496897


look at my score







we have identical systems but the gpu and my cpu cant be overlcock past 4.6ghz and i still beat your score lol







)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5608422


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> look at my score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have identical systems but the gpu and my cpu cant be overlcock past 4.6ghz and i still beat your score lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5608422


yea 7950s kick my ass lol


----------



## lilchronic

highest graphics score ive got
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5663207


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> highest graphics score ive got
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5663207


Nice work.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea 7950s kick my ass lol


hahahal loll damnn how did you managed to get your cpu at 5.0ghz? omgg you won the silicon loterry out there, really brilliant you just have to switch to the Red Team loll (kidding) can you pls share your bios settings on how you achieved that overclock?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> hahahal loll damnn how did you managed to get your cpu at 5.0ghz? omgg you won the silicon loterry out there, really brilliant you just have to switch to the Red Team loll (kidding) can you pls share your bios settings on how you achieved that overclock?



http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## Canis-X

Upped my score just a tad....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5664484


----------



## lilchronic

3570k 5.2ghz gtx 670ftw 1398 mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k 5.2ghz gtx 670ftw 1398 mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


Whats your memory speed/timings on that bench? and damn thats some low temps for 5ghz,is it delidded?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kindredice*
> 
> Whats your memory speed/timings on that bench? and damn thats some low temps for 5ghz,is it delidded?


yes im delided and ram is 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 -cr2


----------



## sena

Score with my new MSI HD 7950 TF3 on 1250/1750.

CPU is at 4.7 GHz, memory is at 2200 MHz.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Score with my new MSI HD 7950 TF3 on 1250/1750.
> 
> CPU is at 4.7 GHz, memory is at 2200 MHz.


virtu mvp enabled ? i think so http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5161051


----------



## Kindredice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> virtu mvp enabled ? i think so http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5161051


I especially like the "cheating" tagged screenshot on his desktop








looks more like a 7970/i7 score


----------



## sena

Oh sorry guys, i thought we can post scores with tess of in catalyst control.

Anyway i will re-done bench tommorow, cpu score is not "cheated", only reason why is higher than others is that i am using 1.0.1 version of 3d mark11, i tested 4.7 GHz on 1.0.3 and i got 9500 CPU points, so 1.0.1 is way to go.

I dont use virtu.

Here is 3dmark11 link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5671077


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yes *it's* delided and ram is 2400mhz 10-12-12-31 -cr2


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> P14170
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5250480
> 
> Not too bad for stock 670's right?


Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Yes? No? Maybe?


Well here is my score with my 3570k @ 5ghz ram 2133 with 2 670s, are yours overclocked?


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Well here is my score with my 3570k @ 5ghz ram 2133 with 2 670s, are yours overclocked?


No, one of them is a bust for overclocking and I haven't had time to figure out which. Most I could do is +10 core and maybe +50 mem, in sync.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> No, one of them is a bust for overclocking and I haven't had time to figure out which. Most I could do is +10 core and maybe +50 mem, in sync.


That's a bummer! Might I suggest trying taking them out of sync and overclocking separately, so as to achieve the most out of each card? I find it hard to believe that a card couldn't go about +50 on the memory, mine are doing conservative +450 at 1270 and +500 at 1202, try pushing the memory clocks individually and see what you get. Of course this is me assuming that you haven't already tried this, in which case I am truly sorry for your silicon! Regardless of this don't let benchmark scores and overclocking results bother you, after all you bought them to play games, right? And two 670s (as I well know







) are extremely capable of maxing out ANY game. Don't let the whole benching and overclocking mask the fact that your computer will run any game, and run any game well. Overclocking is addicting and fun, but your computer works, and be proud of what you put together and spent so much time/money/effort on!

My little rant of the day


----------



## Bezna

Mine: 2700k @ 4.6 w/ gtx 590 @ stock


----------



## marsey99

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5664957


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> Mine: 2700k @ 4.6 w/ gtx 590 @ stock


Nice, Now overclock that 590!


----------



## Canis-X

NVidia's drivers will throttle the GPU and Mem freq's on the 590 if you OC it too much. Best score that I was able to get on it with no throttling was at 700MHz on the GPU (stock on the mem) at .988v. I've since flashed my cards to the ASUS MARSII so that I could bypass NVidia's craptastic logic concerning this.


----------



## Ashtyr

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5681004

My personal record, i don't think i can get more from my rig

Phenom II x6 @4,2 Ghz
GTX 670


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice, Now overclock that 590!


That's the thing... I don't feel comfortable flashing my card, especially since I would void the warranty and since its not W/Ced,
I'm just gonna wait for the 780 series cards to come out and upgrade in SLI then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> NVidia's drivers will throttle the GPU and Mem freq's on the 590 if you OC it too much. Best score that I was able to get on it with no throttling was at 700MHz on the GPU (stock on the mem) at .988v. I've since flashed my cards to the ASUS MARSII so that I could bypass NVidia's craptastic logic concerning this.


Wish I had the balls to do what you did, I did some research on these cards and found out they dont OC well, some catch fire, some brick if you don't bypass Bios well, (voids warr)
just not worth it for me at the moment for a few MHz diff. Looks like yours are under water, that's awesome.


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah they are wet...







NVidia really limited these guys with the drivers....they really can handle more than they allow for. It took me a while to get comfortable enough to flash these suckers though....was soooo scared to brick them..LOL

btw, I like your sig quotes!







+REP


----------



## Bezna

Thank you!!! Glad to hear


----------



## Sharchaster

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5693161

1306/6966, MSI GTX 670 PE, i5 3570K @4.4 Ghz, etc...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashtyr*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5681004
> My personal record, i don't think i can get more from my rig
> Phenom II x6 @4,2 Ghz
> GTX 670


Wow, that is awesome. A overclock that high on a 1055T paired with a 670....not bad at all.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vio2700k*
> 
> That's the thing... I don't feel comfortable flashing my card, especially since I would void the warranty and since its not W/Ced,
> I'm just gonna wait for the 780 series cards to come out and upgrade in SLI then.
> Wish I had the balls to do what you did, I did some research on these cards and found out they dont OC well, some catch fire, some brick if you don't bypass Bios well, (voids warr)
> just not worth it for me at the moment for a few MHz diff. Looks like yours are under water, that's awesome.


I felt the same way. Didn't want to flash and maybe brick my 590. The highest I was able to get it was this;
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3749030
I almost got to 10k, but I sold it before I can get it there.


----------



## 218689

P9681

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5673511


----------



## lilchronic

modded bios
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463
modded and stcok bios


----------



## sgdude

Just got 5027 with a 560Ti @ SC speeds and a i5 ivy bridge @ 3.8ghz.

560ti vantage.jpg 460k .jpg file


----------



## Wheezo




----------



## zpaf

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5698558


----------



## deafboy

Work in progress but off to a decent start.

P18196

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5702716


----------



## Ashtyr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Wow, that is awesome. A overclock that high on a 1055T paired with a 670....not bad at all.


Thanks, still a great CPU, and maybe when games will start to use six cores will be even more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> modded bios
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463
> modded and stcok bios


I thought there would be more difference by changing the bios, I thought of do it in mine, but in the end I didnt for fear that something went wrong

Anyway my 670 is amazing


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Work in progress but off to a decent start.
> P18196
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5702716


Whoa, crazy that 670's can get that high of a score.


----------



## mxthunder

2500K is KILLING my score. Nead more threads!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

I gave another go since new gpu











And my Vantage


----------



## Usario

P10093 with my FX-8320 at 4.5GHz (could go higher for benchmarking but too lazy) and my 7950 at 1200/1750. 11182 graphics, 8100 physics, 7415 combined.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5712219
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> I gave another go since new gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snip


What kind of clock is your GPU boosting to?


----------



## grunion

Got my 7970 up to 1275 for a few runs, best one so far.
Cool winter nights really help.


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> P10093 with my FX-8320 at 4.5GHz (could go higher for benchmarking but too lazy) and my 7950 at 1200/1750. 11182 graphics, 8100 physics, 7415 combined.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5712219
> What kind of clock is your GPU boosting to?


It boosts to 1170Mhz without any adjustment on my behalf but i have seen it go as high as 1200Mhz.


----------



## IronDoq

Been doing some benching lately, figured I would post some of my results, hopefully they will he helpful. All runs are with 8gb 2133 9-11-13-28 and two gtx 670s, at 1202 +650 and 1275 +600.

4.8 Ghz

4.9 Ghz

5.0 Ghz


----------



## StrikerX

7870 XT @ 1200/1575 MHz and 3570K @ 4.6 GHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5690840


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> 7870 XT @ 1200/1575 MHz and 3570K @ 4.6 GHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5690840


It appears that I and others are correct in our assessment that the 7870 XT really isn't all that close to the 7950 when you factor in overclocking...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> 2500K is KILLING my score. Nead more threads!


I think some Samsung Green low voltage HYKO sticks at 2133 CL 9-11-10-24 1T would help increase your Physics score as well.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> It appears that I and others are correct in our assessment that the 7870 XT really isn't all that close to the 7950 when you factor in overclocking...


I think the major weakness is the 7870 XT has a 256 bit bus and the 7950 has a 392 bit bus interface.


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> It appears that I and others are correct in our assessment that the 7870 XT really isn't all that close to the 7950 when you factor in overclocking...
> 
> 
> 
> I think the major weakness is the 7870 XT has a 256 bit bus and the 7950 has a 392 bit bus interface.
Click to expand...

Yep, considering the difference between the two 7900 cards and the two Pitcairn cards it'd be reasonable to expect a 384-bit 7870 XT to be around 5-10% slower clock for clock... as it is though the 7870 XT still does appear to OC a bit better on average than the 7950...


----------



## StrikerX

True that but considering the price of 7870 XT here its a steal. 7870XT here goes for US$260 while 7950 goes for $340 similarly GTX 660Ti for $330. So best bang for buck









Anyways that was just a dry run... pretty sure it can OC more easily, will post more results soon.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrikerX*
> 
> True that but considering the price of 7870 XT here its a steal. 7870XT here goes for US$260 while 7950 goes for $340 similarly GTX 660Ti for $330. So best bang for buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways that was just a dry run... pretty sure it can OC more easily, will post more results soon.


look forward to seeing more results, these 7870's based on the Tahiti LE chip are really proofing there worth


----------



## StrikerX

7870 XT 1250/1600 MHz (stock voltage), CPU @ 4.9 GHz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5724416
Temps were pretty decent as well ~76C with custom fan profile (max speed 60%+- I believe)

mmm more over the weekend!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> Yep, considering the difference between the two 7900 cards and the two Pitcairn cards it'd be reasonable to expect a *384-bit 7870 XT* to be around 5-10% slower clock for clock... as it is though the 7870 XT still does appear to OC a bit better on average than the 7950...


It's not 384 bit. It 7870 XT (Tahiti GPU) is 256 bit bus.


----------



## SonDa5

Coming along. Single HD7950 P12,427



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5725164


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Coming along. Single HD7950 P12,427
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5725164


1350mhz core clock? wowww dammn what voltage did you use for that clock? thats supernice result for a single 7950!!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Coming along. Single HD7950 P12,427
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5725164


Oh just wait my friend.. My 7950 is asking for blood...

Waiting for a couple of more fittings so i can add this 7950 to the loop..

So far on air 1300/1700 XD

How hot your vrms get with the heatkiller?
Is the only concern im having on air honestly...


----------



## Yungbenny911

bumped my score with a few points with the new Nvidia Beta drivers for Crysis 3







... Gtx 660 SLI



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5730318


----------



## Meulen92

Decent score for 2x HD7950:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5650700


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Whoa, crazy that 670's can get that high of a score.


Thanks, pretty pleased with them so far... still wanting more out of them though.


----------



## Usario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Usario*
> 
> Yep, considering the difference between the two 7900 cards and the two Pitcairn cards it'd be reasonable to expect a *384-bit 7870 XT* to be around 5-10% slower clock for clock... as it is though the 7870 XT still does appear to OC a bit better on average than the 7950...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not 384 bit. It 7870 XT (Tahiti GPU) is 256 bit bus.
Click to expand...

I was talking theoretically, since we were discussing which aspect of it is really holding the performance back. The 7870 XT is really around 15-20% slower clock for clock.


----------



## InsidiousBoot

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5733622

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5733656

1231/1799mhz @ 1.300v

Didn't want to increase voltage.

Normally I just run at 1070/1450mhz @ 1.112v









GPU-Z log (temps)

7970 1200.txt 788k .txt file


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

GTX 690 SLI , i7-3930k @ 4.8 GHz P26015
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5733962


----------



## Bezna

good lord ^ awesome


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMadHerbalist*
> 
> GTX 690 SLI , i7-3930k @ 4.8 GHz P26015
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5733962


Oh yeah. That is a killer score.







IIRC, you got a better score than Mar II cards in SLI. But I'm going off memory.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

What you guys expect from a 2k setup only on gpus..

Tho im having my ((usual)) buyers remorse always in the vicinity of new gpus dont want to be in that guy shoes XD


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well it's -40'C with the wind chill here in Edmonton so...

3970x @5.25GHz -- GTX 690 @ 1201 & 1228MHz:


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I guess I had more:









3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 690 @1215 & 1228MHz :



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5741977


----------



## TheMadHerbalist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Oh yeah. That is a killer score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IIRC, you got a better score than Mar II cards in SLI. But I'm going off memory.


But I seemed to have hit the limits of my machine with that score, all i could get from my gpus was an clock offset of +145, and im stuck at 4.8 GHz on my cpu, stopped trying to get it to 5+GHz since it bsod while loading windows, even with 1.5 vcore


----------



## .theMetal

tried the beta nvidia drivers, and was able to squeeze a bit more out of the card clock:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5745065

P10138










All on air, processor is at 4.8mhz.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> tried the beta nvidia drivers, and was able to squeeze a bit more out of the card clock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5745065
> 
> P10138
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All on air, processor is at 4.8*mhz*.


Thats one strong CPU then


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Thats one strong CPU then


Its a beast when its getting close to 5mhz







I copied and pasted it off the results page

3dmark just cant get my clock right, notice my first score over P10000 it was clocked at 2,147,483,647 MHz and this one is at 4.8 MHZ!

I also typoed the hell out of it not paying any attention, I blame the booze.


----------



## deafboy

Slightly higher score...

P18324

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5756873


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Wow, you're right on top of my 7970 CF score (in my sig). Still trying to get better results from my 3960X at the moment...


----------



## lilchronic

man i need to get another 670 ftw so i can play crysis 3 maxed out with 4x txaa








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Wow, you're right on top of my 7970 CF score (in my sig). Still trying to get better results from my 3960X at the moment...


Interesting, figured you'd be quite a bit further than me.

I think I need to OC my memory next. lol.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Kepler owns on 3dmark11. The 7970's have never been too impressive on this bench...


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Well it's -40'C with the wind chill here in Edmonton so...
> 
> 3970x @5.25GHz -- GTX 690 @ 1201 & 1228MHz:


Hey shorty,
well Minneapolis isn't much better. Unfortunatley my wife likes the house at about 28C...arg


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Haha, I just cover up my Wife with a few more blankets for late night cold runs.









She's pretty good about all my computer geek stuff.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Haha, I just cover up my Wife with a few more blankets for late night cold runs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's pretty good about all my computer geek stuff.


LOL,
yeah my wife is pretty cool about it as well. anytime she walks by the thing she just shakes her head and says "I don't get it, but ok"
The upside is that the 4 GPU's exhaust in her 'snuggle ' corner of the room'


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Kepler owns on 3dmark11. *The 7970's have never been too impressive on this bench..*.


How's this?


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Ahhh, well you have freak 7970's man! Let me amend that to "most 7970's aren't too impressive on this bench."







What were the clocks on those two?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ahhh, well you have freak 7970's man! Let me amend that to "most 7970's aren't too impressive on this bench."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were the clocks on those two?


1330/1835
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5757528

I don't usually run benches outside of quadfire but one of these days when I get the chance I'd like to break 20K Pscore. Oh I did do a balls to the walls single run though.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5757519


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Crazy single gpu score man!


----------



## tsm106

Thx man.

It would be over 13,400 if I had an Ivy chip. SBE doesn't get weighted as highly in the gpu score category, but we get more physics score...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Speaking of that, I'm actually having trouble with my 3960X in this bench. Can't seem to break 15k anymore. 5GHz will not happen even at 1.56V so I'm kinda bummed about it...


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm actually having trouble with my 3960X in this bench. Can't seem to break 15k anymore. 5GHz will not happen even at 1.56V so I'm kinda bummed about it...


Damn that's a lot of voltage for 5ghz. Do you suspect degradation or settings issue?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thx man.
> 
> It would be over 13,400 if I had an Ivy chip. SBE doesn't get weighted as highly in the gpu score category, but we get more physics score...


Ivy bridge -E


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Speaking of that, I'm actually having trouble with my 3960X in this bench. Can't seem to break 15k anymore. 5GHz will not happen even at 1.56V so I'm kinda bummed about it...


32bit 3dmark11 gives lower Physics scores compared to 64bit. Some people have had the GUI error in 3dmark11 and the 32bit verion would work so they used that instead. I'm not sure if this is the case here. I don't think your cpu degraded to the point where you couldn't get 5Ghz anymore. Maybe your ram is bad or just one faulty stick. Maybe lower your VTT/VCCSA volts as too much can have negative overclock results.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How's this?


Want 555M soo bad...lol.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How's this?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want 555M soo bad...lol.
Click to expand...

Hehe, good catch. 3dmark is lame in this regard. It just slaps whatever gpu is in the current system to the result pane when you load the 3d11 file on another pc like I did here. The link though will have the proper gpu.


----------



## SeanJ76

i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
MSI Z68a-gd-55 board

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544

I scored *20,715* gpu score
Combined score of *15,182*

Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
> 2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
> MSI Z68a-gd-55 board
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544
> 
> I recently scored *20,715* gpu score
> Combined score of *15,182*
> 
> Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?


man i want another 670








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
> 2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
> MSI Z68a-gd-55 board
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544
> 
> I scored *20,715* gpu score
> Combined score of *15,182*
> 
> Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?


Lol, I scored 21,500 GPU score on my non GHz 7970's last night!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
> 2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
> MSI Z68a-gd-55 board
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544
> 
> I scored *20,715* gpu score
> Combined score of *15,182*
> 
> Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I scored 21,500 GPU score on my non GHz 7970's last night!
Click to expand...

Aye. The one I posted is just shy of 23K gpu score. I _is_ confused why he thinks 7970s aren't capable?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
> 2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
> MSI Z68a-gd-55 board
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544
> 
> I scored *20,715* gpu score
> Combined score of *15,182*
> 
> Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?


A lot can...lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I scored 21,500 GPU score on my non GHz 7970's last night!


Exactly...lol.


----------



## lilchronic

u guys shut him up lol


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Aye. The one I posted is just shy of 23K gpu score. I _is_ confused why he thinks 7970s aren't capable?


Aye.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
> 2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
> MSI Z68a-gd-55 board
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544
> 
> I scored *20,715* gpu score
> Combined score of *15,182*
> 
> Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?


lol You obviously don't know what you're talking about mate xD


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Slightly higher score...
> 
> P18324
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5756873


Are you on the latest betas mate?

that beats my best with the 2 FTWs by 700 points!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Are you on the latest betas mate?
> 
> that beats my best with the 2 FTWs by 700 points!


No, I don't do beta drivers. lol. I'm still rocking 310.90


----------



## lilchronic

DAM i need another 670 u guys piss me off


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> No, I don't do beta drivers. lol. I'm still rocking 310.90


I was on the latest whqls with the same overclocks as you (4.8ghz CPU cards boosting to just over 1300mhz core and same memory) and best I got was 17700 or so.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I was on the latest whqls with the same overclocks as you (4.8ghz CPU cards boosting to just over 1300mhz core and same memory) and best I got was 17700 or so.


In all fairness I overclocked the GPUs more. lol. Bumped the volts up to 1.175 and bumped the core speed and vram speed up. I don't remember what they ended up peaking at (forgot to save the settings/results) but I think they were around 1350.


----------



## Dankal

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5767391?key=W5vLEdP0s272hIzuilLSgg

9600


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 1330/1835
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5757528
> 
> I don't usually run benches outside of quadfire but one of these days when I get the chance I'd like to break 20K Pscore. Oh I did do a balls to the walls single run though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5757519


I think his missing mine and ftw scores as well..

Here is my beloved 7970.

1350/2000
Graphics Score 13334
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5558784

Tess off
Graphics Score 14715
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5638439


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> i5 [email protected] @1.45Vcore
> 2 EVGA 670GTX FTW's Sli'ed(both running at 1300mhz/3700mhz memory(6400mhz real)
> MSI Z68a-gd-55 board
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5739544
> 
> I scored *20,715* gpu score
> Combined score of *15,182*
> 
> Show me 2x7970ghz editions that can do that?


You guys really read this thread?

What about a 7970 crossfired with a 7950 do for your liking?
http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/3570#post_19034364


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Placeholder..Going to take 3Dmark 11 Basic edition benches....Is SuperPi worth taking?
> Doesnt seem right but this is only the basic edition:
> 
> 
> Ive taken a few tests on the extreme preset and performance preset...My gpu score is really really low since its not using my gpu that much...If it was really stressing my GPU i would hear it but its not using it that much and my score is REALLY low......Can anyone help?
> tl:dr: 3dmark11 is not using my GPU much thus resulting in 2k score and not 10k score.


P9000 give or take, is about right pending your CPU and GPU type/clocks.
It's not close to being low.

Whats your Keplars boost at?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Are you on the latest betas mate?
> 
> that beats my best with the 2 FTWs by 700 points!


Testing the beta one now...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768575


----------



## Art Vanelay

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768602

here is mine with the CPU at 4.7 GHz and the GPU at 850 MHz.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wheres sonda? XD Your 7950 found her match

3770k @ 4.8GHz
7970 @ 1375/2000
7950 @ 1375/1700

Graphics Score 22928
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768591

Very happy with this 7950... wish it have the mem of my 7970.. Other than that pff brakes a sweat @ 1.225v drop right @ 1.2v


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Testing the beta one now...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768575


Great score..

My voltage seems doesnt seem to make a difference to my overclocks? The cards hit 1.175v at load without me touching the voltage.


----------



## Red1776

GPU blocks get here on Saturday, then the OC fun begins


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> wheres sonda? XD Your 7950 found her match
> 
> 3770k @ 4.8GHz
> 7970 @ 1375/2000
> 7950 @ 1375/1700
> 
> Graphics Score 22928
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5768591
> 
> Very happy with this 7950... wish it have the mem of my 7970.. Other than that pff brakes a sweat @ 1.225v drop right @ 1.2v


Amazing over clocks on both of them.

You got blocks on both of them?

How am I supposed to compete with Crossfire with a HD7950 and a HD7970????









Yesterday I did receive a Sapphire HD7870 XT for a new build I am working on. I'm going to have to crossfire it with my HD7950 and see if my RIG can come close to the scores you are getting. Good job with the over clocks.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU blocks get here on Saturday, then the OC fun begins


Kick ass GPU power. Only thing that is holding you back is the CPU.


----------



## SeanJ76

All you have to do is go through some of the pages of this thread boys and girls, most aren't scoring above 19k







Obviously their will be a handful that surpass 20k but the general consensus is they don't


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Lol, I scored 21,500 GPU score on my non GHz 7970's last night!


Where is the proof?^^


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Aye. The one I posted is just shy of 23K gpu score. I _is_ confused why he thinks 7970s aren't capable?


Where's the proof though? You didn't post a link?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Aye. The one I posted is just shy of 23K gpu score. I _is_ confused why he thinks 7970s aren't capable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the proof though? You didn't post a link?
Click to expand...











You suck at the internet.

It's a few posts above where you said 7970s couldn't hit 20K.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You suck at the internet.
> 
> It's a few posts above where you said 7970s couldn't hit 20K.


I see it 22k+ not bad, but your also using the number 1 cpu on the market








I wonder what my 670GTX FTW sli set-up would do on that cpu


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I see it 22k+ not bad, but your also using the number 1 cpu on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what my 670GTX FTW sli set-up would do on that cpu


The same as mine... LOL.

CPU doesn't effect the GPU score much at all, it only effects the physics score and combined score. Unless you're bottlenecking.

And going with your logic, if you go back and loook, most 670s in SLI aren't pulling high numbers either.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I see it 22k+ not bad, but your also using the number 1 cpu on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what my 670GTX FTW sli set-up would do on that cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The same as mine... LOL.*
> 
> CPU doesn't effect the GPU score much at all, it only effects the physics score and combined score. Unless you're bottlenecking.
> 
> And going with your logic, if you go back and loook, most 670s in SLI aren't pulling high numbers either.
Click to expand...

Ohnoes, the truth!

This guy is so hung up over this I saw another thread on it. It wouldn't be so humorous if the guy didn't come off as such a nvidia shill.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ohnoes, the truth!
> 
> This guy is so hung up over this I saw another thread on it. It wouldn't be so humorous if the guy didn't come off as such a nvidia shill.


Pretty much. It is a solid score, but the 7970s are still pulling better figures even in a nVidia biased benchmark.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Where is the proof?^^


Woops I didn't save that particular run (because I'm having issues with my 3960X at the moment) but here is another one with a 21000+ GPU score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5734206

My 7970's suck compared to TSM's btw...

EDIT - I mean look at that pathetic CPU score for a 3960X at 4.9GHz! Only 14500! This CPU is driving me crazy...


----------



## Drake.L

The nvidia fanboy in SeanJ76 strong.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drake.L*
> 
> The nvidia fanboy in SeanJ76 strong.


these fanboys are gone die ignorant and unhappy loll


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Amazing over clocks on both of them.
> 
> You got blocks on both of them?
> 
> How am I supposed to compete with Crossfire with a HD7950 and a HD7970????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did receive a Sapphire HD7870 XT for a new build I am working on. I'm going to have to crossfire it with my HD7950 and see if my RIG can come close to the scores you are getting. Good job with the over clocks.


Oh no dont worry about that as I have both in the loop with a bridge and I'm not planning to take them apart out of the loop. I'm showing you how well she is overclocking.

But so far she manage to do 1375/1700 forget about the 7970 that's a different monster.

Got them with heatkillers 7950 is behind the 7970 around 5c less voltage required on her. The vrms are hotter than the 7970. But with the blocks they are very much on check so I don't have those problems no more. As good the 7950 was doing on air the vrms were a concern. The 7970 pcb is a good help. But the twin frozer cooler no good for this pcb and very high oceds.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I see it 22k+ not bad, but your also using the number 1 cpu on the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what my 670GTX FTW sli set-up would do on that cpu


Not that much, you will benefit more with a ram overclock. On the graphic scores.


----------



## grunion

Here's my turd of a 3570k pushing CFX, 20564 gpu score.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> these fanboys are gone die ignorant and unhappy loll


You can bash and cry all you want, but it's Nvidia that's in all the top spots on all the leadersboards currently







Also have the majority of the market share but that's nothing new.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> these fanboys are gone die ignorant and unhappy loll


hey im a nvidia fan boy but thats because i never had an amd card lol but i think when i get my other 670 that ill be able to get around 22,000 if its a good overclocker like my first 1. but anyway u amd fan boys are wack !! lol just kidding. i dont like the 7950's beating me








id like to see another 670 that can beat this graphics score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Not that much, you will benefit more with a ram overclock. On the graphic scores.


LOL^ did you really just say that..........wow some people just should not post in these forums..........


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> LOL^ did you really just say that..........wow some people just should not post in these forums..........


i think he meant cpu score and overclocking ram will increase cpu score


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> LOL^ did you really just say that..........wow some people just should not post in these forums..........


You want me to prove you wrong? I did twice already. Cpu overclocks don't benefit the graphic scores too much. Yeah the overall score is better but we are talking about the graphics score..


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You can bash and cry all you want, but it's Nvidia that's in all the top spots on all the leadersboards currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the majority of the market share but that's nothing new.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You can bash and cry all you want, but it's Nvidia that's in all the top spots on all the leadersboards currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the majority of the market share but that's nothing new.


Top of which leader boards exactly?

Most people don't use AMD cards to read the 3DMark11 leader boards because most people know that 3DMark11 is nVidia biased so they are going to use nVidia cards on an nVidia biased test to get to the top. That being said, 7970s are #3 on the all-time tops scores.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You can bash and cry all you want, but it's Nvidia that's in all the top spots on all the leadersboards currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the majority of the market share but that's nothing new.


Really?? Care to revise your post?

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You can bash and cry all you want, but it's Nvidia that's in all the top spots on all the leadersboards currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the majority of the market share but that's nothing new.


just out of curiosity. what leaderboards are you looking at?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey im a nvidia fan boy but thats because i never had an amd card lol but i think when i get my other 670 that ill be able to get around 22,000 if its a good overclocker like my first 1. but anyway u amd fan boys are wack !! lol just kidding. i dont like the 7950's beating me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to see another 670 that can beat this graphics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


You won't be hitting 22,000. unless you can crank both cards WAY up beyond what most(/all?) non-volt modded 670s can hit. Your score won't double by adding another card. You'd likely see 20-21k depending on how high exactly of OC you can get out of them. Some magical driver boost might help but doubt enough to get you to 22k


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> just out of curiosity. what leaderboards are you looking at?


probably this?

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really?? Care to revise your post?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/


thats exactly what i saw too.


----------



## Canis-X

All current world record scores on HWBot

1x card..... http://hwbot.org/submission/2348167_xtreme_addict_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7970_18309_marks

2x cards.... http://hwbot.org/submission/2339826_rbuass_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7970_25506_marks

3x cards.... http://hwbot.org/submission/2348839_rbuass_3dmark11___performance_3x_radeon_hd_7970_31593_marks

4x cards.... http://hwbot.org/submission/2350967_xtreme_addict_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_hd_7970_34601_marks


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I think he just got owned lol.

But I just put a bench of my setup and he keeps talking crap.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> You won't be hitting 22,000. unless you can crank both cards WAY up beyond what most(/all?) non-volt modded 670s can hit. Your score won't double by adding another card. You'd likely see 20-21k depending on how high exactly of OC you can get out of them. Some magical driver boost might help but doubt enough to get you to 22k


stop hating lol yea i can or i think i can


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> probably this?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/


LOL i keep up with hwbot, not the 3dmark website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I think he just got owned lol.
> 
> But I just put a bench of my setup and he keeps talking crap.


i will hook him up when i get home and get my rig in the new case. i got crap strung out every where lol


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> probably this?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/


That listing doesn't make sense though....all the submissions on the Bot should reflect on that 3DMark11 scores link but they don't.....

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?cores=4#start=0#interval=20


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> All current world record scores on HWBot
> 
> 1x card..... http://hwbot.org/submission/2348167_xtreme_addict_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7970_18309_marks
> 
> 2x cards.... http://hwbot.org/submission/2339826_rbuass_3dmark11___performance_2x_radeon_hd_7970_25506_marks
> 
> 3x cards.... http://hwbot.org/submission/2348839_rbuass_3dmark11___performance_3x_radeon_hd_7970_31593_marks
> 
> 4x cards.... http://hwbot.org/submission/2350967_xtreme_addict_3dmark11___performance_4x_radeon_hd_7970_34601_marks


*** 1 card got 19000 graphics score!!!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> stop hating lol yea i can or i think i can


lol. If only SLI scaling was perfect








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kfxsti*
> 
> LOL i keep up with hwbot, not the 3dmark website.
> i will hook him up when i get home and get my rig in the new case. i got crap strung out every where lol


Agreed, just thought I would point that out. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That listing doesn't make sense though....all the submissions on the Bot should reflect on that 3DMark11 scores link but they don't.....
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?cores=4#start=0#interval=20


lol. I have no idea. 3DMark is known for issues. Wouldn't doubt it if they had issues on their list as well.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> *** 1 card got 19000 graphics score!!!


It was on LN2, that's why.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Top of which leader boards exactly?
> 
> Most people don't use AMD cards to read the 3DMark11 leader boards because most people know that 3DMark11 is nVidia biased so they are going to use nVidia cards on an nVidia biased test to get to the top. That being said, 7970s are #3 on the all-time tops scores.


Really?? that's not what this leader board says which is current on this webstie- http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/
Nvidia hold top 3 in SLi/Tri/Quad and with a Gk-104 part- look here http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-11-scores-using-performance-settings


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really?? Care to revise your post?
> 
> http://hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/


LOL u may want to take another look at the Hall of Fame son
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/

Nvidia owns all sli/tri/quad benchmarks with a Gk-104 part


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Really?? that's not what this leader board says which is current on this webstie- http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-11-scores-using-performance-settings
> 
> Nvidia hold top 3 in SLi/Tri/Quad and with a Gk-104 part


lol. Because that represents the whole spectrum well...lol. That "leader board" hasn't been updated in a while and doesn't represent the spectrum of users very well as not many people on here (at large) get into subzero cooling. Notice how our leader boards scores are MUCH lower than the world records? lol.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> LOL u may want to take another look at the Hall of Fame son
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/


not sure if serious


----------



## kfxsti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> not sure if serious


...... thinking that as well.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> LOL u may want to take another look at the Hall of Fame son
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/
> 
> Nvidia owns all sli/tri/quad benchmarks with a Gk-104 part


SON!?!?!? How old do you think I am??







LMAO....Check the actual scores out.....in your listing the scores are lower than in mine....herp derp on you...









_...caveat on the top score though, just looked again








_


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> SON!?!?!? How old do you think I am??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO....Check the actual scores out.....in your listing the scores are lower than in mine....herp derp on you...


Well at least you took it well and didn't nerd rage out


----------



## [CyGnus]

LOL what did we all learned from this, that the better card is the one that works


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> LOL what did we all learned from this, that the better card is the one that works


Well the OC.net Hall of Fame actually has the highest score even compared to HWBOT

1st 35202 Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 690 (2x SLI) gurubio No Des


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> You can bash and cry all you want, but it's Nvidia that's in all the top spots on all the leadersboards currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the majority of the market share but that's nothing new.


loll







i`m so sorry for you loll maybe with the next generation of gpus you will have more luck to beat AMD cuz this time with current generation of gpus you're owned in every single way lolll


----------



## StatikGP

GPU Score for 3DMark11 P10604 Overclocked my MSI 7950 Twin Frozr III to 1150/1550 @ 1.75v Stable


----------



## Canis-X

You never did answer my question though...LOL

Somethings quirky about that dude's score on the 3DM11 site though. He claims that he was running his CPU at 5.0GHz with 64GB of RAM....per his description...
Quote:


> Some of my stats are stated as zero. CPU: 3930k is OC'd to 5.0Ghz Memory: 64GB OC'd to about 2.1Ghz (Ramdisk for dev) GFX Boosted clock: 1500Mhz Cooling: custom built


With this knowledge....do you believe his physics and combined scores??

Graphics Score 48747
*Physics Score 20733
Combined Score 17281*

Best that I've been able to hit has been....and I was running my chip at 5.125 and 16GB's of Ram at 2133MHz

Graphics Score 21926
*Physics Score 16373
Combined Score 11795*


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> hey im a nvidia fan boy but thats because i never had an amd card lol but i think when i get my other 670 that ill be able to get around 22,000 if its a good overclocker like my first 1. but anyway u amd fan boys are wack !! lol just kidding. i dont like the 7950's beating me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id like to see another 670 that can beat this graphics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463


loll im sorry mate but i beat your gtx 670 even though my gpu costs 100-150$ or € less lol







(just kidding







)

this is my score with 13.1driver::


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> You never did answer my question though...LOL
> 
> Somethings quirky about that dude's score on the 3DM11 site though. He claims that he was running his CPU at 5.0GHz with 64GB of RAM....per his description...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my stats are stated as zero. CPU: 3930k is OC'd to 5.0Ghz Memory: 64GB OC'd to about 2.1Ghz (Ramdisk for dev) GFX Boosted clock: 1500Mhz Cooling: custom built
> 
> 
> 
> With this knowledge....do you believe his physics and combined scores??
> 
> Graphics Score 48747
> *Physics Score 20733
> Combined Score 17281*
> 
> Best that I've been able to hit has been....and I was running my chip at 5.125 and 16GB's of Ram at 2133MHz
> 
> Graphics Score 21926
> *Physics Score 16373
> Combined Score 11795*
Click to expand...

Nice catch. That guys numbers don't add up. How's he get 4K more physics score from out of nothing? Is it magic?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> loll im sorry mate but i beat your gtx 670 even though my gpu costs 100-150$ or € less lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> this is my score with 13.1driver::


i dont like u anymore lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> loll im sorry mate but i beat your gtx 670 even though my gpu costs 100-150$ or € less lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> this is my score with 13.1driver::


man that weak ass phyx and combined score lol get owned


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Nice catch. That guys numbers don't add up. How's he get 4K more physics score from out of nothing? Is it magic?


If it wasn't for him saying that I would have assumed it was over clocked much higher on subzero. At 5.0 there is definitely a bug/error.


----------



## Canis-X

Must have been a glitch or something, I mean it scored his CPU at 0 GHz too.







Not saying he did something on purpose to manipulate his score or anything, but something's off.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> man that weak ass phyx and combined score lol get owned


hmm you`re lucky that i cant oveclock my cpu past 4.6 loll then you would have seen braking 11k with noo problems and destroy your gtx 670 loll not that it isnt destroyed lol (just kiddin loll ), i dont know why the cpu score went a bit lower in this run, maybe i have to run the benchmark again... chears


----------



## SmileMan

I'm getting 200points less in graphics score using the new 13.2 beta... Is this possible? I heard it doesn't improve performance, only fluency (frame latency)?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Must have been a glitch or something, I mean it scored his CPU at 0 GHz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying he did something on purpose to manipulate his score or anything, but something's off.


The third guy overall in that list has a 20,000 physics score. There is nothing fishy going on. Just highly clocked chips with highly clocked tight timing ram. I get 17,800 with 5.3GHz and 17,300 for 5.1Ghz.


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah, but he is at 5.0GHz and running 64GB of ram at 2.1Ghz......how tight can he possibly get the ram timings to get a score of 20,000+?? Like I said, I'm not saying he did anything purposefully wrong as to say that he was cheating....but a glitched run is a certain possibility.









Edit...now if he was running 4GB or 8GB of RAM at 2.1GHz with wicked tight clocks, that would be a different story.....it is the 64GB's that make me wonder.....that's all that I'm saying


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yeah, but he is at 5.0GHz and running 64GB of ram at 2.1Ghz......how tight can he possibly get the ram timings to get a score of 20,000+?? Like I said, I'm not saying he did anything purposefully wrong as to say that he was cheating....but a glitched run is a certain possibility.


He's first overall there and that is alot of look at me attention. If it was cheating, HWbot would get it out of there asap. 3dmark could be reading straps with a combination of mutlis. Who knows. But like I said, the 3rd guy has 20,000 physics score aswell. So it's not impossible.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Kick ass GPU power. Only thing that is holding you back is the CPU.


You know... quadfire should be pushing over 35K gpu score easy.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Yeah, but he is at 5.0GHz and running 64GB of ram at 2.1Ghz......how tight can he possibly get the ram timings to get a score of 20,000+?? Like I said, I'm not saying he did anything purposefully wrong as to say that he was cheating....but a glitched run is a certain possibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's first overall there and that is alot of look at me attention. If it was cheating, HWbot would get it out of there asap. 3dmark could be reading straps with a combination of mutlis. Who knows. But like I said, the 3rd guy has 20,000 physics score aswell. So it's not impossible.
Click to expand...

Ahem... It took 5.6ghz to get 19K physics here. So is that guy sandbagging about the 5ghz?

http://img.hwbot.org/u6885/image_id_908923.jpeg


----------



## Canis-X

I'll agree to disagree with you on this, because the top guys on HWBot were not even close to the 20,000 mark and they were on LN2 with a small amount of RAM that was highly clocked and with really tight timings. I'm not buying it personally, if this was 100% legit then he would have more scores put up out there....searching his nick only shows this one bench result....he is not on HWBot anywhere that I can find.....just doesn't add up for me. This is just my 2 cents though.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ahem... It took 5.6ghz to get 19K physics here. So is that guy sandbagging about the 5ghz?
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6885/image_id_908923.jpeg


That guy could do that same run again and get a 19,500 physics score or under 19,000. There are times I do a run at 5.1 and get 17,350 or 17,100. Who knows if it's throttling somewhere in my system.

EDIT.

And excuse me, I thought this was hwbot results. It's just the 3dmark11 leaderboard. I would think they would leave up glitched scores alot longer than hwbot.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Ahem... It took 5.6ghz to get 19K physics here. So is that guy sandbagging about the 5ghz?
> 
> http://img.hwbot.org/u6885/image_id_908923.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> That guy could do that same run again and get a 19,500 physics score or under 19,000. There are times I do a run at 5.1 and get 17,350 or 17,100. Who knows if it's throttling somewhere in my system.
Click to expand...

Except your variance didn't jump 3K pts. All the 19K physics scores from 1 to 4 cards is with chips running 5.4ghz and above which is phase or ln2 land. 5ghz is still water. So again, it doesn't compute why he would list his cpu as 5ghz when it really takes at least 5.4ghz and most likely a bit above that to hit the actual 20K score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well the 3rd score on that board has his cpu at under 4GHz... go figure.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> hmm you`re lucky that i cant oveclock my cpu past 4.6 loll then you would have seen braking 11k with noo problems and destroy your gtx 670 loll not that it isnt destroyed lol (just kiddin loll ), i dont know why the cpu score went a bit lower in this run, maybe i have to run the benchmark again... chears


lol







you should come check this out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Kick ass GPU power. Only thing that is holding you back is the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> You know... quadfire should be pushing over 35K gpu score easy.
Click to expand...

You know...35k + is what the 'no rules' Futuremark 3DMark11 hall of fame'ers are getting for GPU scores. My 27K+ was a GPU bone stock run....full cover blocks, Fed-Ex, tomorrow.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'd take 27k!


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Kick ass GPU power. Only thing that is holding you back is the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> You know... quadfire should be pushing over 35K gpu score easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know...35k + is what the 'no rules' Futuremark 3DMark11 hall of fame'ers are getting for GPU scores.* My 27K+ was a GPU bone stock run....full cover blocks, Fed-Ex, tomorrow.
Click to expand...













http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5780839

Right... hall of fame?


----------



## grunion

My best yet, 22262 gpu score.
Don't think I'll be able to coax anymore out of them.
At 1275 I was getting texture pop.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> My best yet, 22262 gpu score.
> Don't think I'll be able to coax anymore out of them.
> At 1275 I was getting texture pop.


What are you using for voltage, AB?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5780839
> 
> Right... hall of fame?


Well lets be honest, with that score you kind of deserve it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Well lets be honest, with that score you kind of deserve it


Thanks dude but the world records entries are over well over 50K gpu score.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What are you using for voltage, AB?


Yep 2.2.1


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thanks dude but the world records entries are over well over 50K gpu score.


Well, get on it....


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Kick ass GPU power. Only thing that is holding you back is the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> You know... quadfire should be pushing over 35K gpu score easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You know...35k + is what the 'no rules' Futuremark 3DMark11 hall of fame'ers are getting for GPU scores.* My 27K+ was a GPU bone stock run....full cover blocks, Fed-Ex, tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5780839
> 
> Right... hall of fame?
Click to expand...

What point are you trying to make?
Quote:


> You know...35k + is what the 'no rules' Futuremark 3DMark11 hall of fame'ers are getting for GPU scores.


Here is one of the several HOF 3DMark11 top 20 in the 38K GPU range. And everyone on the list is far from stock core/cooling/ voltage,etc

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3181932

here is the whole list:
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame/

as I said, mine is at stock core/cooling/voltage . until the blocks are in.

Thanks for making my point though.


----------



## tsm106

^^Hall of Fame, care? Look at the world records!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Thanks dude but the world records entries are over well over 50K gpu score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, get on it....
Click to expand...

My gpu score is inline with the big boys but to get up there you need LN2 and more juice. I think I've tapped this circuit completely lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> What are you using for voltage, AB?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep 2.2.1
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> ^^Hall of Fame, care? Look at the world records!
> My gpu score is inline with the big boys but to get up there you need LN2 and more juice. I think I've tapped this circuit completely lol.
> PM sent.


lol. Time to call the electrician and um, not really sure where you buy LN2, lol.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> ^^Hall of Fame, care? Look at the world records!


Not really no.

my point is and was; I have not tapped mine at all yet with 3DMark11.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Time to call the electrician and um, not really sure where you buy LN2, lol.


Autoshops sell it. ofc there are other places as well.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol. Time to call the electrician and um, not really sure where you buy LN2, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Autoshops sell it. ofc there are other places as well.
Click to expand...

You guys trying to get me to blow my rig up? I'll probably end up freezing my thumb off lol.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You guys trying to get me to blow my rig up? I'll probably end up freezing my thumb off lol.












I have faith...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You guys trying to get me to blow my rig up? I'll probably end up freezing my thumb off lol.


It really isn't too scary, I've gotten pretty bad ln2 burns on one hand & fingers still work fine.
I don't wear gloves that have any material that can get wet anymore & no issues since. Little Ln2 sprinkles on bare skin just feel funny & cause no hurt or damage.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It really isn't too scary, I've gotten pretty bad ln2 burns on one hand & fingers still work fine.
> I don't wear gloves that have any material that can get wet anymore & no issues since. Little Ln2 sprinkles on bare skin just feel funny & cause no hurt or damage.


One of these days we need to meet up, and show me this mad, mad world of yours...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Broke 8k on my folding rig with a 2600K @ 4.8GHz, a GTX 580 Lightning @ 935MHz/2200MHz, and 8GB of Vengeance 1600MHz memory:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5782525

GPU - 7626
CPU - 10692
Combined - 8123


----------



## Stay Puft

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5785509

Gpu - 9193
Cpu - 12226
P9540

1300 Core 7870 and a 4.7ghz 3770k


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5780839
> 
> Right... hall of fame?


niOce!


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should come check this out
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


ohoo thnx for the info mate







it will take a while till i decide to delidd my cpu.... idk if im ready to do all that stuff hmm.... the problem in my case is that i still havent tryed to play around with pll voltage or turbo boost voltage, i just overclocked my cpu via offset voltage and found out that the highest what i could get is 4.6 (i have great temps with my nhd 14 cooler) without playing with pll voltage or turbo boost voltage i left em on auto.... if you could give me some feedback on how to play around with these settings, maybe i could achieve a 4.7 or 4.8 overclock??! i recently upgraded to 3570k from amd platform and im not very familiar with all the new feature that ivy and uefi bios got to offer







) i think with a overclock of 4.8 on the cpu i could brake 11k with my gpu overclock for sure.... i would love to see braking the 11000 on 3dmark 11 pscore







)))


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5780839
> 
> Right... hall of fame?
> 
> 
> 
> niOce!
Click to expand...

Thanks.









I raised my cpu and drops gpu clocks, messing around. Broke 28K pscore lol.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> ohoo thnx for the info mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will take a while till i decide to delidd my cpu.... idk if im ready to do all that stuff hmm.... the problem in my case is that i still havent tryed to play around with pll voltage or turbo boost voltage, i just overclocked my cpu via offset voltage and found out that the highest what i could get is 4.6 (i have great temps with my nhd 14 cooler) without playing with pll voltage or turbo boost voltage i left em on auto.... if you could give me some feedback on how to play around with these settings, maybe i could achieve a 4.7 or 4.8 overclock??! i recently upgraded to 3570k from amd platform and im not very familiar with all the new feature that ivy and uefi bios got to offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) i think with a overclock of 4.8 on the cpu i could brake 11k with my gpu overclock for sure.... i would love to see braking the 11000 on 3dmark 11 pscore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )))


what kind of mother board do you have?


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I broke 27K Pscore and 39K GPU score with my 4 680s back on 6 month old drivers, but since sold 2 of the cards. I've got 4 of the 4GB editions on the way, and hopefully with some BIOS mods and my new phase setup for my 3930k I should be able to pull some decent numbers. I've given up on my 7 7970s, as they're just sitting collecting dust (4 lightning 7970s, 1 ASUS DC2 TOP 7970, 2 Sapphire OC 7970s). The problem I have is that once I start overclocking my CPU much at all, I get tons of crashes with the 7970s, but with the 680s I have no such issues.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I broke 27K Pscore and 39K GPU score with my 4 680s back on 6 month old drivers, but since sold 2 of the cards. I've got 4 of the 4GB editions on the way, and hopefully with some BIOS mods and my new phase setup for my 3930k I should be able to pull some decent numbers. I've given up on my 7 7970s, as they're just sitting collecting dust (4 lightning 7970s, 1 ASUS DC2 TOP 7970, 2 Sapphire OC 7970s). *The problem I have is that once I start overclocking my CPU much at all, I get tons of crashes with the 7970s, but with the 680s I have no such issues.*


Wow thats interesting


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> I broke 27K Pscore and 39K GPU score with my 4 680s back on 6 month old drivers, but since sold 2 of the cards. I've got 4 of the 4GB editions on the way, and hopefully with some BIOS mods and my new phase setup for my 3930k I should be able to pull some decent numbers. I've given up on my 7 7970s, as they're just sitting collecting dust (4 lightning 7970s, 1 ASUS DC2 TOP 7970, 2 Sapphire OC 7970s). *The problem I have is that once I start overclocking my CPU much at all, I get tons of crashes with the 7970s*, but with the 680s I have no such issues.


You're out of juice man.


----------



## lilchronic

completly stock to overclocked
stock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5793358
overclocked
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463
this is pretty amazing..


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> completly stock to overclocked
> stock
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5793358
> overclocked
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5666463
> this is pretty amazing..


Whats your 670 at?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Whats your 670 at?


welll now i have it at 1333/3550 stock bios
that run was @ 1389/3550 unlocked bios 1.2v but im pretty sure it was throttling also during that test even with temps @ 60c


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're out of juice man.


Nah, that's not it. Anytime I OC ANYTHING over stock with the 7970s, I get crashes. With the 680s, I can OC up to 5ghz and I'm good.

It very well could be the drivers, but I'm not the type to spend hours testing various driver sets. I tried 12.11 betas and 13.1 most recently, and then just removed them and that was it.

I've purchased and built 2 Ivy Bridge 3770k rigs lately as well, as I was curious how the 7970s would do in that scenario. I recently updated the BIOS in my old P8P67 WS Revolution mobo to handle the 3770k (which was a chore to get working at first), and since it has the bandwidth to handle 4 7970s, I might do some testing with the phase cooling on the 3770k and water cooled 7970s.

I've heard all this talk about phase recently, and it turns out its not diffcult to setup at all... it would seem even easier than water with less risk.


----------



## benfica101

P10395 3dmark
i5 2500k 4.5ghz
Gigabyte hd6990 939Mhz Core 1399Mhz Mem
Gigabyte Z68-UD4P
Corsair Vengeance 1600 16GB


----------



## K62-RIG

This score with my sig rig. Really happy that I have broken the 11K









Is this a good score with 2 570s and a 3570K @ 4.5?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5798831

this is a massive improvement of my 2500 (non K)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5798897


----------



## Lauvan

6339 on my sig rig









http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag16/lauvan/Capture4_zpsf3f7a233.png


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what kind of mother board do you have?


same as yours the asrock extreme 4


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Lol, just realized I had a previous "best" score I had forgotten all about!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4758607


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> You're out of juice man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, that's not it. Anytime I OC ANYTHING over stock with the 7970s, I get crashes. With the 680s, I can OC up to 5ghz and I'm good.
> 
> It very well could be the drivers, but I'm not the type to spend hours testing various driver sets. I tried 12.11 betas and 13.1 most recently, and then just removed them and that was it.
> 
> I've purchased and built 2 Ivy Bridge 3770k rigs lately as well, as I was curious how the 7970s would do in that scenario. I recently updated the BIOS in my old P8P67 WS Revolution mobo to handle the 3770k (which was a chore to get working at first), and since it has the bandwidth to handle 4 7970s, I might do some testing with the phase cooling on the 3770k and water cooled 7970s.
> 
> I've heard all this talk about phase recently, and it turns out its not diffcult to setup at all... it would seem even easier than water with less risk.
Click to expand...

Oh that's too bad. I assumed that you were running the 7970s on your x79 previously, should have checked your sig rigs. I had a trifire 7970s on a ws revo vefore and had no unusual issues overclocking. I remember that the ws revo with the updated converted bios was more difficult to overclock especially since they removed the secondary boost voltage. I've no idea why your SB and ws revo are not happy with your 7970s, sorry.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> same as yours the asrock extreme 4


http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition


----------



## alancsalt

With the 313.95 drivers....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5817476


----------



## lilchronic

313.95 driver
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5817955


----------



## hatlesschimp

I just got this

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5822220

Does that look right? it says my 3770k is @ 1600mhz?????


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just got this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5822220
> 
> Does that look right? it says my 3770k is @ 1600mhz?????


Yes its fine, sometimes it reads it wrong.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I just got this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5822220
> 
> Does that look right? it says my 3770k is @ 1600mhz?????


Speedstepping on?


----------



## hatlesschimp

what is speedsteping


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Setting in bios that allows your CPU to drop to a much lower clock speed when not under load...


----------



## hatlesschimp

yep i think i have that on. but i was thinking that i should have got a better score considering i have 2x gtx 680 4gb cards


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> yep i think i have that on. but i was thinking that i should have got a better score considering i have 2x gtx 680 4gb cards


How come? your X score is bigger than some peep's P score.


----------



## muhd86

what would a normal 3d mark 11 performance / and xtreme score be on stock gtx 680 and over clocked 3930k at 4.7ghz ...

just need some info on this--- to compare my scores


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Performance score of 10-11k, Xtreme score of 3-4k I'd guess...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Dont know???


----------



## muhd86

just a dry run on quad 680 ...would need some help on over clocking the 3930k to 5ghz and the gpus to a sweet spot


----------



## Kiracubed

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5831006

P9516

Getting a second GTX 680 in the mail later today!


----------



## Stige

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409

I guess I might have to keep dreaming of that 11k with a single card









That is already stretching it a bit









Could maybe suicide run with CPU at 5.6 and insane volts?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409
> 
> I guess I might have to keep dreaming of that 11k with a single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is already stretching it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could maybe suicide run with CPU at 5.6 and insane volts?


You would have to make up for quite a bit with your gpu.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You would have to make up for quite a bit with your gpu.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4027692


If I could get a suicide run with the CPU at 5.5-5.6GHz it should break 11k but I doubt I can get anywhere near reasonable VCore to boot those, let alone run 3DMark at those clocks







Required about ~1.54V real voltage to run 3DMark at 5.3GHz.

Getting more Physics Score pumps up my total score a lot because the GPU is so far ahead in score, overclocking the GPU doesn't bring that much more to the score anymore and it seems any more voltage past ~1.325V is useless, can't even get 10MHz more with 1.381V (Max you can get without Extreme Afterburner)


----------



## Ryncrash




----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*


Pretty sure this is *3DMark11* thread.


----------



## Canis-X

herp derp, but in all fairness.....they didn't really provide the new benchmark with much of a name.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> herp derp, but in all fairness.....they didn't really provide the new benchmark with much of a name.


Its called 3Dmark Fire Strike.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1356774/top-3dmark-fire-strike-scores


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Pretty sure this is *3DMark11* thread.


That is a 3Dmark11 benchmark Firestrike GPU benchmark


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> That is a 3Dmark11 benchmark Firestrike GPU benchmark


The new 3DMark is simply 3DMark or 3DMark Fire Strike, not 3DMark11.


----------



## Canis-X

That's just one of the benchmark names provided in that suit. There are three, Fire Storm, Cloud Gate and Ice Storm, but the main application name for the three benchmarks is named only "3DMark".

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark


----------



## Ryncrash

Well then when i get home im going to run the 3dmark11 to post the correct score. I thought 3dmark firestorm replaced the old one.


----------



## Bedo

My new-ish ITX rig


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryncrash*
> 
> Well then when i get home im going to run the 3dmark11 to post the correct score. I thought 3dmark firestorm replaced the old one.


Cool!







Yeah, benchmarks are never really "replaced" as we still run the old 3DMark benchmarks as well like 2001SE, 03, 05, 06, Vantage as well as 11.


----------



## martinhal

Loving the new beta drives

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5835545


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> If I could get a suicide run with the CPU at 5.5-5.6GHz it should break 11k but I doubt I can get anywhere near reasonable VCore to boot those, let alone run 3DMark at those clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Required about ~1.54V real voltage to run 3DMark at 5.3GHz.
> 
> Getting more Physics Score pumps up my total score a lot because the GPU is so far ahead in score, overclocking the GPU doesn't bring that much more to the score anymore and it seems any more voltage past ~1.325V is useless, can't even get 10MHz more with 1.381V (Max you can get without Extreme Afterburner)


You are feeding 1.325v to that 7950? You crazy>?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You are feeding 1.325mhz to that 7950? You crazy>?


Your propably mean "V", not "mhz" lol

But yeah, nothing crazy about it either if XFX uses 1.25V for stock voltage.

EDIT: I use 1.275V for daily 1200/1400, I only used 1.325V for benching and trying to get more out of it but even 1.381V didn't get me any more


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Your propably mean "V", not "mhz" lol
> 
> But yeah, nothing crazy about it either if XFX uses 1.25V for stock voltage.


Yeah copy/paste galore lol


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409
> 
> I guess I might have to keep dreaming of that 11k with a single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is already stretching it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could maybe suicide run with CPU at 5.6 and insane volts?


you need the 3770k i7








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5839131


----------



## Hoodz

Seeing all these 7950 & 7970 doing so well makes me want to get rid of my Tri Gtx680 setup. I understand the scores of the 7970 are really good in this Thread thanks to Tsm and friends but do these higher scores actually mean they are better in real world scenarios such as playing games online compared to the Gtx680.

This was my old score with my 2600k i still need to do one with my 3770k also have just started to overclock my 1st 680

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4781762

Ill get another 3dmark later when i get home but i can only manage +20 on core and +550 on memory with bios unlocked. So my 1st card must be just a bad card









Im not gonna be happy till i break 20k score


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Seeing all these 7950 & 7970 doing so well makes me want to get rid of my Tri Gtx680 setup. I understand the scores of the 7970 are really good in this Thread thanks to Tsm and friends but do these higher scores actually mean they are better in real world scenarios such as playing games online compared to the Gtx680.
> 
> This was my old score with my 2600k i still need to do one with my 3770k also have just started to overclock my 1st 680
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4781762
> 
> Ill get another 3dmark later when i get home but i can only manage +20 on core and +550 on memory with bios unlocked. So my 1st card must be just a bad card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not gonna be happy till i break 20k score


http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33/0_40


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33/0_40


Cheers
When i overclock my other cards should i match the core and mem clocks to the lowest overclocking card?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1322119/12-11-vs-310-33/0_40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> When i overclock my other cards should i match the core and mem clocks to the lowest overclocking card?
Click to expand...

Traditionally yes, you would to minimize differences in individual card latencies, but with boost it may be harder than it looks. I would try both matched and unmatched to see which works better for your eyes.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

P10983 at stock voltage with pwer control to 20% 1200/1575 with i5 3570k at 4.4Ghz

EDIT: oh yea I have an MSI Twin Frozr III 7950


----------



## Venny503

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5850704

Only 6630 D:

http://puu.sh/1Z3cD


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Traditionally yes, you would to minimize differences in individual card latencies, but with boost it may be harder than it looks. I would try both matched and unmatched to see which works better for your eyes.


Your a legend
Looks like i am gonna be a busy boy tonight.


----------



## FtW 420

Finally rolling up on 17k single gpu


----------



## deafboy

Damn, nice numbers


----------



## CryptixA28

I'm pretty happy with my numbers considering it's a single 660Ti.

i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz (H100i push/pull)
EVGA GTX 660 Ti (+135MHz & +500MHz)
32GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz
Asus P8Z77-V LK

P9289
Graphics: 9505
Physics: 9722
Combined: 7509

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5781756
http://valid.canardpc.com/2684393
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3s894/


----------



## tsm106

FtW is off the hook.


----------



## yawa

Well just tested out the new GPU and couldn't be happier. I finally have a high end component in my Oscar the grouch poor person's rig, and as out of place as it seems, it's nice to be so close to breaking a 10K 3d mark 11 graphics score (after some tweaking I fully intend to), but that's for later.

Here is my first 3d Mark 11 score since installing this tonight.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5852089

7513 - Overall
9854 - Graphics

Couldn't be happier. Hopefully by the end of march my upgrading will be finished for this year and I'll finally have a respectable rig.


----------



## yawa

Well scratch that, already did.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5852202


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally rolling up on 17k single gpu


MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> you need the 3770k i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5839131


i7 are such a waste of money when it comes to gaming though


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5854191

Heres the P test

3770k at 4.5mhz
2x EVGA 680 4gb FTW


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://hwbot.org/submission/2353882_juliocesarsf_3dmark11___extreme_2x_geforce_gtx_680_8181_marks


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5849258


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5854696

GTX670 OC+ (+ 12% power + 125 Core + 500 Mem)
3570K @ 4.2

P9500+ (IGP Disabled uing MSI Afterburner and beta drivers from nvidia)


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> i7 are such a waste of money when it comes to gaming though


Until you load up that 64 player gulf of oman on BF3








(they do help in some games)


----------



## alick

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5855821

P8248 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti(1x) and Intel Core i7-2700K Processor

why is my score so low??


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Until you load up that 64 player gulf of oman on BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (they do help in some games)


I'll do it just for you but I smell average FPS of 70-80 incoming









EDIT: Here we go, 2x5min benchmarks from Fraps in a row: (Ultra, 4x MSAA, Motion Blur Off)
2013-02-08 16:36:52 - bf3
Frames: 22564 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 75.213 - Min: 49 - Max: 117

2013-02-08 16:43:19 - bf3
Frames: 23808 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 79.360 - Min: 45 - Max: 120

Full 64p Gulf of Oman.




The big rise in FPS in second graph is spawning at the boat with no bases left on land








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5855821
> 
> P8248 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti(1x) and Intel Core i7-2700K Processor
> 
> why is my score so low??


Stocks scores are never good?


----------



## alick

stock core?
i have it overclock at 4.7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5856179 P8257
ran test again. still low









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> I'll do it just for you but I smell average FPS of 70-80 incoming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here we go, 2x5min benchmarks from Fraps in a row: (Ultra, 4x MSAA, Motion Blur Off)
> 2013-02-08 16:36:52 - bf3
> Frames: 22564 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 75.213 - Min: 49 - Max: 117
> 
> 2013-02-08 16:43:19 - bf3
> Frames: 23808 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 79.360 - Min: 45 - Max: 120
> 
> Full 64p Gulf of Oman.
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks cores are never good?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> stock core?
> i have it overclock at 4.7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5856179 P8257
> ran test again. still low


Overclock your GPU too, I meant to type stock score lol


----------



## Hoodz

I hit P20424 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680(3x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5856799

only 1st card overclocked +500 on memory

I am happy i broke 20k i can now go to bed.


----------



## CryptixA28

It turns out I didn't have PCIe 3.0 enabled. Re-ran it with the same Oc's and scored slightly better.

P9317
Graphics: 9532
Physics: 9688
Combined: 7599

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5857642
http://valid.canardpc.com/2685629
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/k9yyr/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CryptixA28*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my numbers considering it's a single 660Ti.
> 
> i7-3770K @ 4.5GHz (H100i push/pull)
> EVGA GTX 660 Ti (+135MHz & +500MHz)
> 32GB Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz
> Asus P8Z77-V LK
> 
> P9289
> Graphics: 9505
> Physics: 9722
> Combined: 7509
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5781756
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2684393
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/3s894/


----------



## Kiracubed

3DMark 11 (Single 680):
P9516
X3340

3DMark 11 (2-way SLI 680):
P14612
X6201


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiracubed*
> 
> 3DMark 11 (Single 680):
> P9516
> X3340
> 
> 3DMark 11 (2-way SLI 680):
> P14612
> X6201


Stock clocks?


----------



## Kiracubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Stock clocks?


Yeah.


----------



## Mreim76

Interesting. My 670's are basically stock and are sitting at P14170. Must be my 4.5 3770k that is making up the difference.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Interesting. My 670's are basically stock and are sitting at P14170. Must be my 4.5 3770k that is making up the difference.


Synthetic benchmarks benefit a lot from the newer CPUs unlike games.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5383911

That is my best Crossfire result, only held down by my CPU score, it would go up a huge bunch if I could get the Physics Score up.
But I sold my second card so I won't be doing any of that anymore.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409

Single card score and overclocking my CPU brings me so much more score because the Physics Score is a lot lower than the Graphics Score.


----------



## grunion

P2 X4/GTX560 > 3930K/GTX560 , GPU score that is.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

p11067
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5863710


----------



## blizzard182cold

was gunna say that must be sli lol my best result was P9222 with a GTX570 single card this 670 is confusing me atm 3D Mark 11 will run with my overclocks but not the newer 3D Mark lol i`ll find a way some how till then i am not happy with the results at the end of the 3 stage test it has to run cause i cant buy the full version for about 2 weeks that could be another reason as it seems to crash at random stages even when not actually testing and just running the demo as anything with pc`s any number of things can go wrong or even the smallest one thing that is wrong can cause a driver crash


----------



## blizzard182cold

OMG i seen page 403 and almost thought i ran out of internet credit lol hands up who had the same ?


----------



## terbear

A score of 10k on performance settings... not too shabby.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5869284

*OC SETTINGS*

Graphics Card: XFX HD 7950
Core Clock: 1150
Memory Clock: 1600
Voltage: 1250
CPU: Intel i7 3770 CPU
Processor Clock: 4.1GHz

The 7950 ran me just under $300 after price match beat offer and mail in rebates.


----------



## alex4069

How is 9224 under performance settings?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873573


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terbear*
> 
> A score of 10k on performance settings... not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5869284
> 
> *OC SETTINGS*
> 
> Graphics Card: XFX HD 7950
> Core Clock: 1150
> Memory Clock: 1600
> Voltage: 1250
> CPU: Intel i7 3770 CPU
> Processor Clock: 4.1GHz
> 
> The 7950 ran me just under $300 after price match beat offer and mail in rebates.


What is your VDDC to get your core to 1150? I had to bump to 1225 to get 1100.


----------



## alex4069

I upped my VDDC to 1275 and core to 1200 to hit p9548.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873881


----------



## terbear

I set VDDC to *1250*


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> How is 9224 under performance settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873573


I have more with a 7870 so you can do a lot better with a 7950







something in the 10k range

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have more with a 7870 so you can do a lot better with a 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something in the 10k range
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768


the gpu is fine but the cpu . . . nah.


----------



## [CyGnus]

a 2500k can do better 4.7/4.8 for benching


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> How is 9224 under performance settings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873573


Could be a lot better, got 10799 with same setup myself.


----------



## alex4069

Will Jack up the i5 and see what I can get.


----------



## alex4069

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5889763

Just did this benchmark and still can not break 10000. Dumb ? but could it be since i am running eyefinity i don't shut my LCDs down and just display on all three, could this be causing a lower score?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5889763
> 
> Just did this benchmark and still can not break 10000. Dumb ? but could it be since i am running eyefinity i don't shut my LCDs down and just display on all three, could this be causing a lower score?


Your CPU score is missing nearly 1000 points atleast, it should be around 8700-8800 with 4.9GHz.
Your GPU score is propably missing 400-500 points aswell.


----------



## FtW 420

Finally cracked 17k, now gotta wait & see what the Titan does to the 3dmark 11 rankings...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally cracked 17k, now gotta wait & see what the Titan does to the 3dmark 11 rankings...


Congrats! You planning to grab q Titan? If so I am visiting. lol


----------



## alex4069

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5890352

Now explain why i still cant get over 10000. Gpu is setting at 1200mhz core and cpu is at 5.1ghz core.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Congrats! You planning to grab q Titan? If so I am visiting. lol


I'd like to, depends on availability, up here in Canada there is less demand for high end gear & we tend to get less stock. Just hoping the stock clock people don't snatch up the stock we get here in minutes...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5890352
> 
> Now explain why i still cant get over 10000. Gpu is setting at 1200mhz core and cpu is at 5.1ghz core.


The physics score is holding it back, 2500k/3570k just don't score as well in the physics as hyperthreaded cpus. what are you running the memory at? Might be able to get a few more points with memory overclock...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'd like to, depends on availability, up here in Canada there is less demand for high end gear & we tend to get less stock. Just hoping the stock clock people don't snatch up the stock we get here in minutes...
> The physics score is holding it back, 2500k/3570k just don't score as well in the physics as hyperthreaded cpus. what are you running the memory at? Might be able to get a few more points with memory overclock...


Solution, order it in the US, then have someone bring it up


----------



## Joa3d43

...well, here is mine...while waiting for the Titan's up here in Canada







, a little SLI GTX670 action for now, with a 3rd card waiting to be installed







once the new case is modded


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The physics score is holding it back, 2500k/3570k just don't score as well in the physics as hyperthreaded cpus. what are you running the memory at? Might be able to get a few more points with memory overclock...


I have my ram set at 1600mhz which is stock.


----------



## alex4069

I am impressed with this cpu. I kicked the Offset up +150 and multi at 51. It is running stable and highest temp during 3dmark was 74c and idle at 32c to 34c.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> The physics score is holding it back, 2500k/3570k just don't score as well in the physics as hyperthreaded cpus. what are you running the memory at? Might be able to get a few more points with memory overclock...
> 
> 
> 
> I have my ram set at 1600mhz which is stock.
Click to expand...

you could overclock your RAM to 1866 - 2133 if your RAM will overclok and get a bit of a increase in your physics score. i wouldnt bother really uless you want slightly better numbers.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you could overclock your RAM to 1866 - 2133 if your RAM will overclok and get a bit of a increase in your physics score. i wouldnt bother really uless you want slightly better numbers.


I tried to set the ram at 1866 in the bios and it would not boot. Will i need to give the ram more voltage like the cpu and gpu? Which voltage should i up?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you could overclock your RAM to 1866 - 2133 if your RAM will overclok and get a bit of a increase in your physics score. i wouldnt bother really uless you want slightly better numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to set the ram at 1866 in the bios and it would not boot. Will i need to give the ram more voltage like the cpu and gpu? Which voltage should i up?
Click to expand...

what is the RAM?
yes you would need to increase the DRAM voltage and even loosen the timings.

ahh i see you have some G.Skills.
some info on overclocking RAM
http://www.overclock.net/t/1085715/overclocking-choosing-ram-for-socket-1155
http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/g_skill_ripjawsx_sandy_bridge_f3_12800_cl7_1600mhz_review,3.html


----------



## FtW 420

The memory probably just needs more vdimm, ivy bridge is fine with 1.65V. Depending on the kit you may have to loosen up the timings a bit, bumping the tRFC (middle of the 3 primary timings) one or 2 spots should make it easier.
1.5V 1600mhz 9-9-9 24 stock, might be something like 1.6V 1866 9-10(or 11)-9 28, or for 2133 1.65v 9-11-10 28 or 10-12-11 28, etc. Just have to experiment with your kit.
Playing with memory clocks can make for many no-post scenarios, save your stable OC to a profile first!


----------



## alex4069

I just played a little with it and could not get anything to stick. I will read up on it and take another go tomorrow when I get off. Thank you for your help.


----------



## deafboy

Slight bump... lol. Just wanted to change that 18399 to something a smidge higher.

P18466

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891334?

Edit:

Broke 21k on the GPUs, yay. lol.

P18537

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891360?

Edit 2:

How high will she go?! lol. Just baby steps at this point.

P18555

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891397?

Edit 3:

Higher GPU, lower everything else







lol.

P17679

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891606?


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Finally cracked 17k, now gotta wait & see what the Titan does to the 3dmark 11 rankings...


Silly question: How do you link images without the site actually pulling them to the site itself lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Silly question: How do you link images without the site actually pulling them to the site itself lol


Untick "Import Images" bottom left of your reply while creating it?


----------



## FtW 420

That's what I do. Have to get used to OCN being able to show images, I still load them to photobucket before trying to post them, no point uploading to OCN while I've already got them up elsewhere...


----------



## Stige

Works?

EDIT: Very najs, thank you sir!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Im getting better at this

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5897676


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Can anyone on give me a clue is this is decent score on a similar setup, i'm running air cooled and supposedly pcie3.0 enabled via registry hack.

I trying to gauge if my score is fair compared to a similar setup.

680gtx X3 with OC i7 3820 4.8ghz, OC in sig also. Thanks

last score i ran http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891791 p21993

I would also like an X score comparison which i will edit and add tonight (havent ran it yet)
Added for reference http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5898686

Rep for good links or score shots of equal or close to system specs, OC/no OC is fine i can rerun stock.


----------



## deafboy

That's kind of what the graph shows you, you're higher than similar systems. Very good considering you're on air.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Can anyone on give me a clue is this is decent score on a similar setup, i'm running air cooled and supposedly pcie3.0 enabled via registry hack.
> 
> I trying to gauge if my score is fair compared to a similar setup.
> 
> 680gtx X3 with OC i7 3820 4.8ghz, OC in sig also. Thanks
> 
> last score i ran http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891791 p21993
> 
> I would also like an X score comparison which i will edit and add tonight (havent ran it yet)
> 
> Rep for good links or score shots of equal or close to system specs, OC/no OC is fine i can rerun stock.


simlar scores to your system, looks like your smashing








1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5879611
2: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5879462
3: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873132
4: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3506009
5: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3506069
6: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4372216
7: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3505980
8: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3505906
9: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5786710
10: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4303088

thats pretty much the top 10 using the search function with
Min - Score 16502 - max score 23002
http://www.3dmark.com/search
using advanced search and your cpu and card


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> simlar scores to your system, looks like your smashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5879611
> 2: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5879462
> 3: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873132
> 4: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3506009
> 5: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3506069
> 6: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4372216
> 7: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3505980
> 8: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3505906
> 9: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5786710
> 10: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4303088
> 
> thats pretty much the top 10 using the search function with
> Min - Score 16502 - max score 23002
> http://www.3dmark.com/search
> using advanced search and your cpu and card


I feel really silly not know they actually have a search feature. That really is pretty neat. Thanks a lot for this information. While it may not give the full picture of all the details its good enough for comparison.
I was never really happy with the graphs they show on your results page. There is not details on what they call a similar system or so i thought.

Anyone know if they Combined score is still sloppy on 3 or 4 way setups?


----------



## mat459

This is about the most I can muster from my 660.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899069


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> This is about the most I can muster from my 660.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899069


My 660 score went off the chart, not too shabby for a voltage locked single 6-pin card. +180/+650 on mine.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899242

Take it with a grain of salt though, this is an OEM GK104 based 660


----------



## s1rrah

Just went SLI GTX 670 4GB ... I game at 2560x1440 but have the free version of 3DMark11 and so it runs at whatever those defaults are:

SCORE
*P16436*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(2x) @1241mhz and Intel Core i7-2700K Processor @ 5ghz
Graphics Score: 19827
Physics Score: 11363
Combined Score: 10193

...

I'm pleased. But the horrifying thing now is that I'm wondering what 3x SLI will do. Which would mean a motherboard upgrade and all sorts of other OCD hell.

So I'm staying with just two.

Don't game much anyway ...


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My 660 score went off the chart, not too shabby for a voltage locked single 6-pin card. +180/+650 on mine.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899242
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt though, this is an OEM GK104 based 660


Technically you're still on the chart, just in a spot by yourself in the ~7650 (7200-8100) slot...great score by the way


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> My 660 score went off the chart, not too shabby for a voltage locked single 6-pin card. +180/+650 on mine.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899242
> 
> Take it with a grain of salt though, this is an OEM GK104 based 660


Very nice. Where did you acquire this card? It's almost a Ti, but it comes in the correct memory configurations.

Mine is +35/+300 150% power target.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat459*
> 
> Very nice. Where did you acquire this card? It's almost a Ti, but it comes in the correct memory configurations.


Its an OEM 660, comes in dells and such. They pop up on ebay now and again. Its a GK104 chip with 1152 shaders and 1.5GB Vram, on a reference 670 PCB minus a power connector and the associated caps. The stock clocks are rather low but it OC's well. I pushed it as far as I felt comfortable with on a single 6-pin, which resulted in max boost clocks of around 1189mhz. It matches my stock GTX 670 scores so I feel like it is doing pretty good. Not a bad deal for $175.


----------



## tsm106

How much did you clock it to? I stuck a 660 into my uncles rig but I didn't overclock it. He's like 65 so overclock not needed but I'd still like to get a feel for what they will do.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> How much did you clock it to? I stuck a 660 into my uncles rig but I didn't overclock it. He's like 65 so overclock not needed but I'd still like to get a feel for what they will do.


It ran out of steam on air at +200/+700. I don't think a real GK106 retail 660 will be able to clock as high. This is literally an SMX disabled 670 with two vram chips lopped off.


----------



## General123

Thats a amazing score Scorpion!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Thats a amazing score Scorpion!


Thanks, I'm happy with it. I actually have a second on the way, and maybe a third if I can find one. This little bugger can technically do quad SLI but my board will only fit 3.


----------



## mat459

Quote:


> Its an OEM 660, comes in dells and such. They pop up on ebay now and again. Its a GK104 chip with 1152 shaders and 1.5GB Vram, on a reference 670 PCB minus a power connector and the associated caps. The stock clocks are rather low but it OC's well. I pushed it as far as I felt comfortable with on a single 6-pin, which resulted in max boost clocks of around 1189mhz. It matches my stock GTX 670 scores so I feel like it is doing pretty good. Not a bad deal for $175.


That's a great deal for $175. You should try to unlock it and push it even further. Lots of us are running 1280 boost clocks @1.2123mv in our GTX 660 Club


----------



## alex4069

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899838





Now you see that i hit 5.1ghz on my 2500k and 1200 core on my 7950 but look at my temps and volts on my cpu. Do you think if I tweak it i could hit 5.5ghz?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5899838
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you see that i hit 5.1ghz on my 2500k and 1200 core on my 7950 but look at my temps and volts on my cpu. Do you think if I tweak it i could hit 5.5ghz?


1200 core is good, the vram should be able to clock a bit higher no? Overclocking the system memory can also boost the physics score a bit.
For the cpu, better cooling or even taking the rig outdoors in a chilly ambient should be able to get it clocking higher with good temps. Hard to say how much more voltage a higher multi will take, or what it does to the temps...


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1200 core is good, the vram should be able to clock a bit higher no? Overclocking the system memory can also boost the physics score a bit.
> For the cpu, better cooling or even taking the rig outdoors in a chilly ambient should be able to get it clocking higher with good temps. Hard to say how much more voltage a higher multi will take, or what it does to the temps...


Finally got the ram up to 1866 at timings of 10-10-10-27. But received a lower score.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 1200 core is good, the vram should be able to clock a bit higher no? Overclocking the system memory can also boost the physics score a bit.
> For the cpu, better cooling or even taking the rig outdoors in a chilly ambient should be able to get it clocking higher with good temps. Hard to say how much more voltage a higher multi will take, or what it does to the temps...
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got the ram up to 1866 at timings of 10-10-10-27. But received a lower score.
Click to expand...

Temperature and all other settings being equal I would have expected an improvement, via the physics score.
When you say lower score, lower overall or lower physics?


----------



## QSS-5

So will this 3dmark run on next gen consoles?


----------



## alex4069

Ok, I change my timings to 10-10-10-28 1n and here is my score. Getting close.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5907246


----------



## IronDoq

Slowly working my way up to my magical 16000, I'm so darn close!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5890800

My 3570k is at 5Ghz and has hit a voltage wall, trying to get to 5.1 I tried 1.65v (







) and it still wasn't stable for a run... Drat. Ram is running at its stock 2133 9-11-13-28 @1.65v, and although (I think?) I could overclock it up to 2400, I have literally no idea how to overclock ram, which timings to change, and how much. Any tips on such a goal?

My cards are pretty much at their max, maybe a little wiggle room in the memory area, +-10 if that. Anyway, they're Galalxy 670 4gbs, running at 1202 +675 and 1254 +625. Mind you these memory settings aren't stable for games, just long enough to finish a 3dmark run.

Any tips for hitting the magical 16,000? I'm already pretty proud of my score considering my hardware and fairly standard overclocking cards, but I want more!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Slowly working my way up to my magical 16000, I'm so darn close!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5890800
> 
> My 3570k is at 5Ghz and has hit a voltage wall, trying to get to 5.1 I tried 1.65v (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it still wasn't stable for a run... Drat. Ram is running at its stock 2133 9-11-13-28 @1.65v, and although (I think?) I could overclock it up to 2400, I have literally no idea how to overclock ram, which timings to change, and how much. Any tips on such a goal?
> 
> My cards are pretty much at their max, maybe a little wiggle room in the memory area, +-10 if that. Anyway, they're Galalxy 670 4gbs, running at 1202 +675 and 1254 +625. Mind you these memory settings aren't stable for games, just long enough to finish a 3dmark run.
> 
> Any tips for hitting the magical 16,000? I'm already pretty proud of my score considering my hardware and fairly standard overclocking cards, but I want more!


Lower the memory and boost the core a bit. The preset doesn't care really for highly clocked gpu memory. +400 only netted me 5 point more than +150.

As for the ram, it won't effect much at all. You could boost it to 2400 and bump the timings but you're already good there pretty much. Boosting the GPU a tad is about the only thing to get you over that wall.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Slowly working my way up to my magical 16000, I'm so darn close!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5890800
> 
> My 3570k is at 5Ghz and has hit a voltage wall, trying to get to 5.1 I tried 1.65v (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it still wasn't stable for a run... Drat. Ram is running at its stock 2133 9-11-13-28 @1.65v, and although (I think?) I could overclock it up to 2400, I have literally no idea how to overclock ram, which timings to change, and how much. Any tips on such a goal?
> 
> My cards are pretty much at their max, maybe a little wiggle room in the memory area, +-10 if that. Anyway, they're Galalxy 670 4gbs, running at 1202 +675 and 1254 +625. Mind you these memory settings aren't stable for games, just long enough to finish a 3dmark run.
> 
> Any tips for hitting the magical 16,000? I'm already pretty proud of my score considering my hardware and fairly standard overclocking cards, but I want more!


My score (in a very similar system as yours) jumped 400 points when I installed the BETA 313.09 drivers ... I think I just posted a few days ago but my last test hit 16400 or so ...

2x Galaxy 4GB cards ... same as you...

Try the new BETA drivers if you don't already have them...


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152

Im pretty impressed with these scores. Hey intel guys, admit it. for a single GPU AMD setup its pretty darn good!


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152
> 
> Im pretty impressed with these scores. Hey intel guys, admit it. for a single GPU AMD setup its pretty darn good!


Lower than my 2500K+HD7950


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Lower than my 2500K+HD7950


Ofcourse, thats a multi gpu setup... And dont even try to tell me you got better scores because of your I5. It scored lower on physics than my AMD did so thats out of the question. Take 1 of your 7950's out and re-run 3dmark11


----------



## Hoodz

Pretty happy with this score with out having to mod the bios +180 on core +700 Memory

P11299 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680(1x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911591


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ofcourse, thats a multi gpu setup... And dont even try to tell me you got better scores because of your I5. It scored lower on physics than my AMD did so thats out of the question. Take 1 of your 7950's out and re-run 3dmark11


Single card, I sold my second card a week ago.

Here is the score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409
GPU score is slightly lower but Physics is way better.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Single card, I sold my second card a week ago.
> 
> Here is the score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409
> GPU score is slightly lower but Physics is way better.


How come your 3dmark11 score on your profile shows 8200 on physics then?

Also your i5 is 400MHz faster. the physics score is only 400 more?

What are your physics scores at when you run it at the same speeds as i do? 4.9GHz.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How come your 3dmark11 score on your profile shows 8200 on physics then?
> 
> Also your i5 is 400MHz faster. the physics score is only 400 more?
> 
> What are your physics scores at when you run it at the same speeds as i do? 4.9GHz.


Outdated score, that is the one I did after I sold my second card, only got upto 10620 before that as my previous motherboard didn't boot past 5.2GHz.

I have never ran it below 5GHz, best way would be to compare single threaded score as I'm getting better score with 4 cores vs. your 8 cores, just proves how slow the AMD CPUs are as they lose even in synthetic benchmarks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Outdated score, that is the one I did after I sold my second card, only got upto 10620 before that as my previous motherboard didn't boot past 5.2GHz.
> 
> I have never ran it below 5GHz, best way would be to compare single threaded score as I'm getting better score with 4 cores vs. your 8 cores, just proves how slow the AMD CPUs are as they lose even in synthetic benchmarks


Oh, you're one of the Intel trolls?...

I thought OCN got out of that stage.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Here is my score, Lightning @ 1424 MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5874618


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Here is my score, Lightning @ 1424 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5874618


Wow those are some beast scores!


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh, you're one of the Intel trolls?...
> 
> I thought OCN got out of that stage.


5GHz Physics Score is ~8880 for the 2500K, should be close enough for you to compare.

So 4.9GHz should be pretty identical to your Physics Score, does that mean a single 2500K core is twice as fast as one of yours?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 5GHz Physics Score is ~8880 for the 2500K, should be close enough for you to compare.
> 
> So 4.9GHz should be pretty identical to your Physics Score, does that mean a single 2500K core is twice as fast as one of yours?


Maybe, but who told you AMD went for IPC instead of cooperation between cores to get good performance? Intel and AMD work in different ways. I got 8813 at 4.9GHz.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Thanks. In Fire Strike I got my card stable at even higher clock - 1450 MHz on air







. I had to freeze the room to push the temps down and evacuate all the flowers to the second room. Crazy.


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Here is my score, Lightning @ 1424 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5874618


Nice overclock on that 680








Is it even close to being 24/7 stable?


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152
> 
> Im pretty impressed with these scores. Hey intel guys, admit it. for a single GPU AMD setup its pretty darn good!


Excellent score man, I am tempted to try an FX8350 out but i have to replace my 890fx board :-(


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Excellent score man, I am tempted to try an FX8350 out but i have to replace my 890fx board :-(


thanks man. I looked at your rigs and i was wondering why you arent using your 680's with the 2600k instead of the 3820? Isnt the 2600k somewhat better IF you overclock it? 3820 is locked right?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

I do not want to raise voltage beyond 1.21V for 24/7 because it can decrease card's lifespan according to NVIDIA. I am using 1.36V only for benchmarks. For gaming I use stock boost 1202, only for more demanding games I am using profile 1306MHz @ 1.21V. The card can go higher even on 1.21V but 1306MHz is enough for me.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> thanks man. I looked at your rigs and i was wondering why you arent using your 680's with the 2600k instead of the 3820? Isnt the 2600k somewhat better IF you overclock it? 3820 is locked right?


In short, i cannot use PCIE 3.0 on my 2600k mobo, also the 2.0 lanes are few and far between. Ive managed a 4.8ghz clock on my 17 3820 and im on air so when i go water ill try higher. Overall the 2600k didn't do to bad but i was considering trying to go 4 way sli, and now that Titan is around the corner that may be on hold.

I would already have an AMD FX and mobo if it had proper nvidia 600 series support, last i knew of 600 series SLI didnt work properly on AMD's chipset.
(i tested it with 890fx board and SLI hack)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Excellent score man, I am tempted to try an FX8350 out but i have to replace my 890fx board :-(
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man. I looked at your rigs and i was wondering why you arent using your 680's with the 2600k instead of the 3820? Isnt the 2600k somewhat better IF you overclock it? 3820 is locked right?
Click to expand...

i7-3820 locked? Not judging by HOMECINEMA's validation.









Stock is 36 x 100. Multi goes to 43 AFAIK, and you can raise the BCLK as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Here is my score, Lightning @ 1424 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5874618


What is your ram running at? My 3770K at 4.7GHz with 2400MHz ram get's 12131 physics score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5675667


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i7-3820 locked? Not judging by HOMECINEMA's validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock is 36 x 100. Multi goes to 43 AFAIK, and you can raise the BCLK as well.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605


Yeah those are nice validations, i guess the questions is are we referring to maximum overclock validations and benching or 24/7 overclocks, if i recall hes actually running 4.9/5ghz for actual use. My 3dmark scores i posted are ones i game on, i realized after i posted i should have just done a maximum run. Not sure i will get much higher results with tweaking here and there.

Either way it seems 2600k and 3820 are pretty close cpu wise?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> i7-3820 locked? Not judging by HOMECINEMA's validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock is 36 x 100. Multi goes to 43 AFAIK, and you can raise the BCLK as well.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2569605
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those are nice validations, i guess the questions is are we referring to maximum overclock validations and benching or 24/7 overclocks, if i recall hes actually running 4.9/5ghz for actual use. My 3dmark scores i posted are ones i game on, i realized after i posted i should have just done a maximum run. Not sure i will get much higher results with tweaking here and there.
> 
> Either way it seems 2600k and 3820 are pretty close cpu wise?
Click to expand...

Only referring to whether the chip is locked or not.


----------



## jimbo02816

I just bought the PowerColor HD 7870 LE tahiti card and it rocks. Overclocked it to 1251 mhz core and 1500 memory. Even with fan on 25% temperature never went over 73C. With fan on 60% temp maxes out at 66C under load. I love this card. Here's the score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5906439

i5 2500k @ 4.2Ghz, Asus Sabertooth Z77, PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1251mhz core 1500mhz mem., Antec HCP-750 PSU, 2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz overclocked using X.M.P., Crucial C300 128GB SSD


----------



## alex4069

why can i not break the 10000 point barrier. Here is my run with 5.1ghz CPU and 1200/1500 GPU.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5916516

Thinking of lowering vram to 1400 and upping core to 1250.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> why can i not break the 10000 point barrier. Here is my run with 5.1ghz CPU and 1200/1500 GPU.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5916516
> 
> Thinking of lowering vram to 1400 and upping core to 1250.


You wont get much more out of that CPU, your going to have to push the GPU more.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You wont get much more out of that CPU, your going to have to push the GPU more.


To run the card at 1200/1500 i used 1.3volts to keep it stable. Could I drop my vram speed and up my volts to 1.325 and raise core to 1250?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> To run the card at 1200/1500 i used 1.3volts to keep it stable. Could I drop my vram speed and up my volts to 1.325 and raise core to 1250?


Do as you please, that should yield higher numbers though.


----------



## ozrek

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5916791

Finally got 3dmark 11 and few other benchmarks to run through complete for first time today on new rig. Did this one @ 4.6 ghz. I'm not sure if this is a satisfactory bench for my setup or not, doing EVGA GTX 690 Quad SLI. Feedback welcome.


----------



## psikeiro

New run:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5917019

Gigabyte 7950s Windforce, stock WF cooling.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> why can i not break the 10000 point barrier. Here is my run with 5.1ghz CPU and 1200/1500 GPU.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5916516
> 
> Thinking of lowering vram to 1400 and upping core to 1250.


Here is a little something for you to compare, you aren't far off from 10,000 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409


----------



## iLLoGiCaL

(Holding in the excitement...)

After 2 days of messing with settings and voltages, I made a jump from the mid 13k range to 15,539. If I can get this bastard colder I'm going to up the cards and the cpu and tighten ram timings back to 9-10-9-24 and cross my fingers.

Feel free to criticize


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Here is a little something for you to compare, you aren't far off from 10,000 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409


What are your volts set at on CPU and GPU? Are you under water? What are your temps like?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> What is your ram running at? My 3770K at 4.7GHz with 2400MHz ram get's 12131 physics score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5675667


My RAM is 2133 9-11-10-28 2T. I am thinking of upgrading to 2400MHz. What model of RAM do You use?


----------



## Gr0ve

Broke 12k graphics score but man do I need a new CPU.
VRMs and core maxed out at 70C at 1.3V.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5923606

Edit: Any idea why it won't show my clocks?
CPU at 4.4, GPU at 1280/1500, +20 power limit.


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> My RAM is 2133 9-11-10-28 2T. I am thinking of upgrading to 2400MHz. What model of RAM do You use?


Im using the G.SKILL Trident X 16GB - 2 x 8GB - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589

Even with 2133MHz ram, Your physics score seems a little low for 4.8GHz. When I had 2133MHz ram @ 4.7GHz, I was in the 12,0xx physics score.


----------



## Canis-X

I understand your point....I really do, my main rig is my first (and only) Intel rig. Being an AMD rig owner and posting on sites, you may get feedback like that, just don't feed the troll and let it get to you.....just post up a higher score.









Let's get back on topic and see some scores!!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I understand your point....I really do, my main rig is my first (and only) Intel rig. Being an AMD rig owner and posting on sites, you may get feedback like that, just don't feed the troll and let it get to you.....just post up a higher score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic and see some scores!!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152

My scores.


----------



## Canis-X

Cool man!! Nice score!!







Can you get it higher?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Cool man!! Nice score!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get it higher?


Dont think so. my 8350 hit the wall. and i cant really increase the voltage enough to get higher clocks on reasonable temps as im on air cooling. And my 7970 also hit the wall. This is the best i can do...


----------



## Canis-X

What about your RAM freq and timings? Can you tweak them any? Also, are you running a straight multi OC on your CPU or are you running a combo of Multi and bus?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> What about your RAM freq and timings? Can you tweak them any? Also, are you running a straight multi OC on your CPU or are you running a combo of Multi and bus?


Im not experienced with RAM timings and tweaking. but i did my best and im pretty satisfied with the ram. As for the multi and bus its mostly multi.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2695119


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> Broke 12k graphics score but man do I need a new CPU.
> VRMs and core maxed out at 70C at 1.3V.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5923606
> 
> Edit: Any idea why it won't show my clocks?
> CPU at 4.4, GPU at 1280/1500, +20 power limit.


Why do you need a new CPU? O_O the 2500k is great!


----------



## Canis-X

Geese man....2 steps forward....3 steps back. Well, I tried! LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Geese man....2 steps forward....3 steps back. Well, I tried! LOL


What? ahhaha

Oh as for the 2500k comment? Im serious, its great. i dont see how anyone would really need a better cpu than that.


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah, if you say so...LOL..









Anyway, you should try reworking your OC and/or your RAM settings to see if you can squeeze some more points out of the bench. You never know if will work or not for you unless you try.


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why do you need a new CPU? O_O the 2500k is great!


Pretty sure it's one of the worst OCing 2500ks of all time. 4.4GHz at ~1.4V. I've spent an ungodly amount of time fiddling with settings and I went through a couple OCing guides. They were no help.
Plus, I'd love to break P11000.

Canis-X, what have you got your WonderRAM running at?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> Canis-X, what have you got your WonderRAM running at?


Oh man, right now it's not running at all...LOL....screwed up my mobo and the new one is stuck in a UPS warehouse about 30 minutes from me as I type this but I can't go and pick it up.....instead I have to wait until Tuesday next week.....meh....But when it is running it depends what I'm doing really. I like to play with my settings a lot depending on the bench I'm working with, but when I'm not I like to run them a 1866MHz at 9-9-9-28 1T ~1.5v. I haven't stress tested it at all, not a big believer in spending hours/days running Prime....if it doesn't crash doing what I'm doing, then I'm good.







When I bench I try and run them at 2333MHz at 10-11-11-28 1T ~1.55v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @gr0ve and Canis-X.
> 
> Im all against Intel VS AMD VS Nvidia fighting. So please dont think that im not serious or sarcastic when saying the i5 is a great chip. Because it is.


No worries man, just trying to get the thread back on topic, but mainly away from the fanboy EPEEN stuff.


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> Pretty sure it's one of the worst OCing 2500ks of all time. 4.4GHz at ~1.4V. I've spent an ungodly amount of time fiddling with settings and I went through a couple OCing guides. They were no help.
> Plus, I'd love to break P11000.
> 
> Canis-X, what have you got your WonderRAM running at?


Worst as in just wont overclock past 4.4ghz or it does but isnt stable even for benching?


----------



## Rangerjr1

EPEEN?


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> EPEEN?


Mine is bigger/better than your's type stuff.... http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=e-peen


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> Worst as in just wont overclock past 4.4ghz or it does but isnt stable even for benching?


I could probably bench it slightly higher but I couldn't even boot past the Windows login screen at 4.6GHz with somewhere over 1.4V. Used to run it at 4.5 with the same voltage but got a BSOD 124 playing Far Cry 3 not too long ago so I backed it off slightly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Oh man, right now it's not running at all...LOL....screwed up my mobo and the new one is stuck in a UPS warehouse about 30 minutes from me as I type this but I can't go and pick it up.....instead I have to wait until Tuesday next week.....meh....But when it is running it depends what I'm doing really. I like to play with my settings a lot depending on the bench I'm working with, but when I'm not I like to run them a 1866MHz at 9-9-9-28 1T ~1.5v. I haven't stress tested it at all, not a big believer in spending hours/days running Prime....*if it doesn't crash doing what I'm doing, then I'm good*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I bench I try and run them at 2333MHz at 10-11-11-28 1T ~1.55v.
> No worries man, just trying to get the thread back on topic, but mainly away from the fanboy EPEEN stuff.


My thoughts exactly.
Those are pretty nuts speeds though. I'm just now beginning to fiddle with mine.


----------



## Rangerjr1

gr0ve. Im in the same situation the only difference its my GPU that has to be the worst ROG tier overclocker...


----------



## Gr0ve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> gr0ve. Im in the same situation the only difference its my GPU that has to be the worst ROG tier overclocker...


Maybe you should buy a Vortex II 7970








What voltage/clocks are you running with it?


----------



## Canis-X

What I've found with these synthetic benches is not to up the GPU mem speed too much....there is generally a sweet spot that is slightly above stock but my best gains are with the GPU freq, so I put my focus there. I don't want my GPU mem freqs to kill a score because it was not stable or getting the VRM's too hot.....it really doesn't help too much IMO because of the low resolution of the graphics.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gr0ve*
> 
> Maybe you should buy a Vortex II 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage/clocks are you running with it?


1256mV 1175/7000


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152
> 
> My scores.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5924921

This is the best i got.

Stige i didnt beat you. i was 20 points away.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5924921
> 
> This is the best i got.
> 
> Stige i didnt beat you. i was 20 points away.


Yay my life is complete now!


----------



## DeadlyDNA

How about some Xtreme runs? just curious how close it would be then, assuming its more gpu than cpu at that point.

Doh! i forgot demo version doesn't run Xtreme Bleh...


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned.


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyDNA*
> 
> How about some Xtreme runs? just curious how close it would be then, assuming its more gpu than cpu at that point.
> 
> Doh! i forgot demo version doesn't run Xtreme Bleh...


For the heck of it. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5925948


----------



## madweazl

Cant remember if this was with 12.11s or 13.1.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5925985

Beat you stige!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409


Thats really weird, how did my 3570k at only 4.4ghz come so close to your score but my physics is WAY less? Mind you this was with 12.11 drivers when I had that setup still.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5379447


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5832409
> 
> 
> 
> Thats really weird, how did my 3570k at only 4.4ghz come so close to your score but my physics is WAY less? Mind you this was with 12.11 drivers when I had that setup still.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5379447
Click to expand...

probably becuase he did the test running his CPU at 5.3GHz which would make quite a difference in physics scores.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> probably becuase he did the test running his CPU at 5.3GHz which would make quite a difference in physics scores.


Yeah, his physics score was 2000 points higher but there is barely a difference overall. That was what I was wondering, how that can have such a small effect.


----------



## iLLoGiCaL

All this pissing and moaning about intel vs amd had me thinking... " let's go higher than last nights awesome run... who cares what you got, just post the score and what you have so we can learn together... " so i tweaked the ram timings a little and upped the gpu clocks a hair and got a little under 100 points higher....


----------



## DeadlyDNA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLoGiCaL*
> 
> All this pissing and moaning about intel vs amd had me thinking... " let's go higher than last nights awesome run... who cares what you got, just post the score and what you have so we can learn together... " so i tweaked the ram timings a little and upped the gpu clocks a hair and got a little under 100 points higher....


For some reason i felt like seeing how bad i could score without trying hard. So i took out my cpu and disabled all but one thread with my bionic man laser eyes. put it back in and learned something.....

Good god how slow is the last two stages of the benchmark...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5926558

I hope this gives someone a laugh for the night


----------



## alex4069

I finally did it. Broke 10000.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5936788


----------



## [CyGnus]

good work


----------



## Rangerjr1

Okay guys, im really not trying to start an AMD vs Intel fight here, but how come an i5 2500k and my 8350 gets about the same score on the same speed if i5 2500k has much better IPC? Does 3dmark physics test use all of the 8350s cores?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex4069*
> 
> I finally did it. Broke 10000.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5936788


Nice scores dude!


----------



## alex4069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice scores dude!


Thank you.


----------



## alex4069

Now explain this. I scored higher on GPU and physics but lower on combined.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5940620


----------



## alex4069

Beat my best, but combined score still lowered and if i raise the speed of my vram to 1500 it will crash the driver.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5940936


----------



## Rangerjr1

My best http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5925985

Could probably get a little bit more score but then i would have to overclock my 7970 in GPU tweak which i wont do ever again...


----------



## jimbo02816

OC to 4.5GHz on the CPU and 1251MHz on the Radeon 7870 XT...this is it..best this card can do for me at least.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5944888









i5 2500k @ 4.5Ghz, Asus Sabertooth Z77, PowerColor Radeon HD 7870 LE (Tahiti) @ 1251mhz core 1500mhz mem., Antec HCP-750 PSU, 2x4Gb Corsair Dominator GT @ 2133mhz overclocked using X.M.P., Crucial C300 128GB SSD


----------



## nukem

P4927 seems pretty crappy compared to alot of these scores xD.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5947733

Edit: Strange. My RAM is 1664Mhz


----------



## [CyGnus]

Rangerjr1 you have 8 cores a 2500k has 4 so the intel does the same with half the cores. And Ram speed influences a lot the physics score too


----------



## Arniebomba

Guys, Since CDMAN's thread has been changed, i've made a new Score list thread based upon 3DMark11. Its a bit different because i've made four different score lists instead of two. So the single GPU guys can add the're scores aswell. If you like you can update your top scores









*TOP 30 3dMark11 score list*


----------



## vuldrine

Hello,

Here is my score for 3dmark 11

I5-3750 @ 4430GHZ 7950 Vapor-X @1200/1500Mhz 3dmark 11 score P10431

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5947615

Thanks


----------



## Fulvin

P10719
Graphics: 10691
CPU: 11243

3770k @4.6Ghz
7950 @1200/1400

Is that what you'd expect from this setup?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> P10719
> Graphics: 10691
> CPU: 11243
> 
> 3770k @4.6Ghz
> 7950 @1200/1400
> 
> Is that what you'd expect from this setup?


crank tha fan up to 70%, add 200 to the memory (increase the voltage if needed) and see your score past 11000 mark.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> crank tha fan up to 70%, add 200 to the memory (increase the voltage if needed) and see your score past 11000 mark.


200 on memory won't give you any significant increase to your score.

50MHz on core is worth about 300-400MHz on Memory in terms of scoring.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 200 on memory won't give you any significant increase to your score.
> 
> 50MHz on core is worth about 300-400MHz on Memory in terms of scoring.


prolly combine with a little higher clock on the ivy. just tiny,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> prolly combine with a little higher clock on the ivy. just tiny,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666


Suddenly the memory did 1500 without hickups. What is this sorcery? Also upped to core to 1215, but the score didn't go up all that much though. P10874.

Will try to see if i can get extra 200Mhz on the CPU.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Suddenly the memory did 1500 without hickups. What is this sorcery? Also upped to core to 1215, but the score didn't go up all that much though. P10874.
> 
> Will try to see if i can get extra 200Mhz on the CPU.


if you keep it cool enough . . . the cards or any component, for that matter, of the pc will work better. make use of the fan for benching. crack that window if the air outside is cooler. not even 200 on the cpu. maybe just 100.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if you keep it cool enough . . . the cards or any component, for that matter, of the pc will work better. make use of the fan for benching. crack that window if the air outside is cooler. not even 200 on the cpu. maybe just 100.


If it runs withing the recommended temperatures any extra cooling won't help.


----------



## p3gaz_001

guys is there a reason why i score 12770 with 3770K @ 5027mhz with GTX 680 Lightning @ 1433mhz and on 3930k @ 5.27ghz gpu at the same clock i don't even reach 12000 points??


----------



## Arniebomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> guys is there a reason why i score 12770 with 3770K @ 5027mhz with GTX 680 Lightning @ 1433mhz and on 3930k @ 5.27ghz gpu at the same clock i don't even reach 12000 points??


With 3DMark11 of 3DMark? Because i have experenced the same with 3DMark


----------



## p3gaz_001

i'm talking about 3dmark 2011, off course 3DMark stuff..









can't figure out what's wrong ...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> If it runs withing the recommended temperatures any extra cooling won't help.


It never hurts. I can clock higher at 40° under load than 80°, & the clocks keep going up as it gets colder. Staying in the recommended temps means the card won't die prematurely, doesn't mean it still overclocks as well when hot. I frequently pull the rig out to the garage to bench, since things just don't overclock as well when all warm in the house.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> guys is there a reason why i score 12770 with 3770K @ 5027mhz with GTX 680 Lightning @ 1433mhz and on 3930k @ 5.27ghz gpu at the same clock i don't even reach 12000 points??


3d11 is a tough one, 3770k will get higher gpu scores, while the 3930k gets lower gpu score but better physics score. There's a trade off there, with multi gpu the 3930k would pull ahead, but in single card most of the records are with 3770k for the cpu now.


----------



## PwndN00b

Extreme settings, on air.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5994530


----------



## yawa

Here we go. Got this puppy up and running. Modest 4.7ghz oc on the Chip, and 72 mhz and and 107 mhz mem on the 670.

Score 9224

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5999666


----------



## Stige

A little improvement from my previous 10799: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6009001


----------



## vuldrine

Hello

I5-3570K @4430GHZ Radeon Sapphire 7970 OC

Score : P11099 (Graphics Score: *12144* )

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6009693

Thanks


----------



## jhatfie

First run with newly picked up 2600k.
2600k @ 4.9Ghz (1.46v), 8GB G.skill @ 1976 (9-10-9-28) and Sapphire HD7950 @ 1260/1775 (1.25v)
Score: P11176
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6013823


----------



## Blackvette94

I'm having some possible issues, I have a 980x i7 @ 4.5 ghz , 12gb 1600 MHz and a stock gtx 680 and scored a P9500, doesn't this seem really low score ???


----------



## Cryptic20

P8299 2700k , Crossfire 6850's

Chip @ a Stable [email protected] 1.92v
















Have a lot of headroom in this build but no need to crank higher. Runs cool as hell too.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackvette94*
> 
> I'm having some possible issues, I have a 980x i7 @ 4.5 ghz , 12gb 1600 MHz and a stock gtx 680 and scored a P9500, doesn't this seem really low score ???


Link us please. And off the bat, not at all. That's a pretty great stock score, but we need a link for more analysis!


----------



## psikeiro

Reran today and pushed the cards a bit more.

1 Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @ 1255/1660 @ 1.252v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6021353

2 Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @ 1255/1660 @ 1.252v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6021412

How they doing?

Oh, and they're using the windforce cooling, haven't decided if I want to do water or not.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Reran today and pushed the cards a bit more.
> 
> 1 Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @ 1255/1660 @ 1.252v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6021353
> 
> 2 Gigabyte Windforce 7950 @ 1255/1660 @ 1.252v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6021412
> 
> How they doing?
> 
> Oh, and they're using the windforce cooling, haven't decided if I want to do water or not.


i attained the same clocks on air with my windforce. 1250 on the core and 1750 mem. had to crank the fan to 100% (too loud).


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i attained the same clocks on air with my windforce. 1250 on the core and 1750 mem. had to crank the fan to 100% (too loud).


yep, air cooling as well, might push a bit more later


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PwndN00b*
> 
> Extreme settings, on air.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5994530


Nice man!


----------



## Ricwin

Just ran this and expected a better score tbh.

Scored 4428 on the rig below. CPU is at 4.0GHz running all 'six' cores, 5870 at stock speeds.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6034610


----------



## PwndN00b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice man!


Thanks. I finally got my wc setup in the mail, but couldn't finish putting it together because they sent me an AMD block instead of Intel, so when I get home in 9 days, I'll be looking forward to running some new bm's and comparing.


----------



## jdm317

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6039507?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6039507?


That GPU score... And you're only 100 points behind my 3570k CPU score, nice work!


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> That GPU score... And you're only 100 points behind my 3570k CPU score, nice work!


Thanks! I still have a little room on the core.







With the temps getting below freezing tonight I may be able get a run at 5.2ghz..


----------



## Stay Puft

Almost broke 10,000 with a single Hawk. So so close


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Almost broke 10,000 with a single Hawk. So so close


I honestly haven't seen much from the 7800 series, but that seems like a great score for a 7870. That beats my old Dual -X boost 7970 at 1050/1450, by about 500 points


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> I honestly haven't seen much from the 7800 series, but that seems like a great score for a 7870. That beats my old Dual -X boost 7970 at 1050/1450, by about 500 points


7870's are underrated and are usually passed over for 7950's. These little card is a monster and has a lot more in it. I just need xtreme afterburner


----------



## Stiltz85

Just installed my new 680 and ran a performance test at stock clocks.
P10258

Not sure if it is a good score or not, I do not benchmark often.


----------



## Toxsick

Can anyone reply if this is a good score for my setup..

680's lightnins arent overclocked yet but i will later on.

P15862

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6041839


----------



## Toxsick

Edit : sorry for double post internet was slowing it down..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Can anyone reply if this is a good score for my setup..
> 
> 680's lightnins arent overclocked yet but i will later on.
> 
> P15862
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6041839


No its bad.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Can anyone reply if this is a good score for my setup..
> 
> 680's lightnins arent overclocked yet but i will later on.
> 
> P15862
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6041839


Physics Score is very low but you propably won't be getting much more out of your CPU with that motherboard without risking breaking the motherboard because of the bad MOSFETs on it.


----------



## SpecializedPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> Can anyone reply if this is a good score for my setup..
> 
> 680's lightnins arent overclocked yet but i will later on.
> 
> P15862
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6041839


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5106169
Well heres my score with 3xGTX580 not overclocked, so your 680's really shouldnt be too far behind that, should defo be way out the 15000's


----------



## blizzard182cold

how is the OC formula Stige seen it not long come out after i got my Fatality Performance looks nice with gold caps


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> how is the OC formula Stige seen it not long come out after i got my Fatality Performance looks nice with gold caps


Only reason I really got it was the water cooling option for the MOSFETs as I got a WC setup myself.

Although I regret it a little bit as it still has the same erronous VCore reporting issue as the Z77 Extreme 4, although it isn't as huge as it was on my E4.

But I know how much the VCore really is so it isn't that big of an issue, atleast the MOSFETs are not trying to blow up from the heat like they were on the E4.

Overall a good board I suppose, but last AsRock board I ever buy simply because of their horrible customer support.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Physics Score is very low but you propably won't be getting much more out of your CPU with that motherboard without risking breaking the motherboard because of the bad MOSFETs on it.


Yea even my AMD CPU beat that physics score.


----------



## jdm317

forgot to save result file for that run so heres the closest http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6044720?

edit: getting closer to it, just isnt cold enough anymore http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6054872


----------



## Awsan

P11231

i7 @ 4.6 @1.3v
7950 @ 1250/1750 @1.3v
Quote:


> SCORE: P11231 with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> Graphics: Score 11614
> Physics: Score 10559
> Combined Score: 9755


How is the score? is 1.3v for the 7950 ok or is it high?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> P11231
> 
> i7 @ 4.6 @1.3v
> 7950 @ 1250/1750 @1.3v
> 
> How is the score? is 1.3v for the 7950 ok or is it high?


high for your clocks


----------



## Awsan

it crashes @ anything higher than 1200/1600 @1.25V

And the score is it what i should have or lower?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> it crashes @ anything higher than 1200/1600 @1.25V
> 
> And the score is it what i should have or lower?


It's what you should have I would say, here's mine for comparison

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6030763

but i'm only at 1.25v for these clocks.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awsan*
> 
> it crashes @ anything higher than 1200/1600 @1.25V
> 
> And the score is it what i should have or lower?


Dont worry, my asus 7970 Matrix was a disappointment aswell. it cant do 1200 without crashing...


----------



## Jangofettman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6046395


----------



## tracingspirals

Overclocked my i7 2600k to 4.2Ghz and tiny overclock on my GTX570 my score jumped from 6011 to 6233








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6054464


----------



## iamafathamster

I just posted this to another thread, but thought I could possibly get some more help here?
"I'm sorry if this may be slightly unrelated but I didn't want to start a new topic just for this.

I'm pretty new to all this graphics card stuff (well, just computer building in general!) so I apologize if I don't know certain terminology and stuff!

I recently built my first PC, with this 7870 Myst card. I just wanted to check that the card was okay before I cut off the UPC/SN for the rebate and I think someone suggested the 3D mark 11 test?

So I ran that and here were my results at stock (I didn't change any settings, just as it was):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6051854

Now, I don't really know what these numbers mean but I assume that my results were a little on the low end? Is this normal?
I think I saw someone else do the same benchmark but their scores were a lot higher (in the 8000s maybe?).
I found it (was actually someone who posted on these forums):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5906439

If not, are there settings I can tweak or something to make it perform better (or at least average, I guess). I don't plan on OC'ing yet though!

Thanks in advance!"

EDIT:
I was able to OC my GPU to 1200/1500 with these results:
www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6060402

But I don't think they're quite there yet. Someone says I should be reaching 9000+ with 1200 and that my GPU is being.. throttled? Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## HmoobYaj87

Couldn't find any 7870 xt results so here's mine. Don't know if these cards are suppose to be here or better. Crossfired 7870 Tahiti Le 1201/1601 (core/mem) 1.256v +20% powertune.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6068944


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dont worry, my asus 7970 Matrix was a disappointment aswell. it cant do 1200 without crashing...


Whats the default voltage of that card??


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Whats the default voltage of that card??


1256mV


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 1256mV


You try lowering the voltage ? Instead of raising it?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> You try lowering the voltage ? Instead of raising it?


How would that help? its not that i beilive it wont work but i dont understand it.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How would that help? its not that i beilive it wont work but i dont understand it.


temp walls 7970 overclock is all about temp walls not voltages..

First rule of overclocking gpus raise that fan speed to 100% and begin overclocking then you work your way down on noise and start thinking on cooling options.. Or do you think i have fun binning my gpus at the beginning... Specially ones with reference coolers??


----------



## blizzard182cold

cheers mate will stay away from that as an upgrade option then what would you say is the best on the market for the ivy ? it seems it really comes down to the components but if your not into circuitry or electronics such as most of us apart from knowing the parts and potential it takes a trained eye to know what you have figured out there nice job


----------



## Blackvette94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Link us please. And off the bat, not at all. That's a pretty great stock score, but we need a link for more analysis!


Here is the link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6093760

I got a P9727 with:

i7 980X at 4.5ghx

12gb ram at 1600

stock EVGA sig edition GTX 680

Isn't this too low?? Also why does 3dmark say my cpu is at stock speed when its not?

I am a noobie and need any help that can be given


----------



## silencespr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I would love to see how that faces off against my 660 (non ti)


Lets do it =D what bench we running ?


----------



## rogueKLR

Believe it or not, lowering my CPU's Turbo from 4.39 to 4.29 improved my score, added a few more points pushing my 7970's with afterburner to 967 / 1505 (stock is 850 / 1200)
*P11947*
Found my cap pushing any hire causes a crash

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6109442


----------



## JulioCesarSF

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6791/3dmark11p19281.png


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/6791/3dmark11p19281.png


Sweet score!


----------



## Chunin

Gigabyte GeForce 670 GTX @1254/1625

i5 3570K @4.2 Ghz 1.1V

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6107243



UPDATE (not a big one but always):

Gigabyte GeForce 670 GTX @1254/1778

i5 3570K @4.4 Ghz 1.18V

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136654


----------



## muhd86

*P-13854 GIGABYTE CROSSFIRE 7870 ....

*


----------



## hatrix216

I got P10347 with the rig in my signature.


----------



## vuldrine

CPU : I5-3570k @4430Mhz (a little overclocking of the cpu)

GPU : 7970 @ 1238/1785Mhz

Qcore ; P11115 Graphic Score : 12179

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6116035

Thank,you


----------



## hazzertink

Sapphire 7950 vapor x @ 1260/1700

2500k @ 4.6



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6132056


----------



## vuldrine

Hello,

I5-3750K + 7970 oc


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *P-13854 GIGABYTE CROSSFIRE 7870 ....
> 
> *


Thats good, i have the same gpu`s as you and mine will not overclock no matter what


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vuldrine*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I5-3750K + 7970 oc


:sigh: what OC on both?


----------



## johnvosh

Just got a Radeon Hd 7970 OC and this is what I got!


----------



## vuldrine

Hello,

i5-3750 + 7970 OC: P11151 Graphicq : 12253

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6141945


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzertink*
> 
> Sapphire 7950 vapor x @ 1260/1700
> 
> 2500k @ 4.6
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6132056


Hmmm, are you sure your GPU-overclock is stable? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6094666, here is my run with HD7950 @1250/1700, over 11,5k graphics score, cpu is clocked lower too (and I got slower RAM).


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just got a Radeon Hd 7970 OC and this is what I got!


^

Overclock the GPU. You can reach 12000 on graphics score!


----------



## Apexii22

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6144187

P14731


----------



## jay2nice000

putting you 7970 and 680 owners to shame









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> putting you 7970 and 680 owners to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875


No, my 7970 still gets better graphics score







.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No, my 7970 still gets better graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


proof?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> proof?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564


----------



## HiLuckyB

If someone is looking to watercool there GTX 670, I recommend the Heatkiller GPU-X³. So far my 670's have not gone over 38c!, With a 1.212v bios!

*P17153*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6116926


----------



## Hoodz

Stock 3930k Gtx Titan +180 on core +400 Mem
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6144165


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564


yes your score did go up when you pushed to 5ghz

but you fail to look with my score, that i used my 2500k

wait till i get home and slap it on my 3770k at 5ghz

and make my 7950 pet your 7970 like a puppy


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> yes your score did go up when you pushed to 5ghz
> 
> but you fail to look with my score, that i used my 2500k
> 
> wait till i get home and slap it on my 3770k at 5ghz
> 
> and make my 7950 pet your 7970 like a puppy


Graphics score dont increase from CPU speed. Yes the P score increases.
no need to be all cocky.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Graphics score dont increase from CPU speed. Yes the P score increases.
> no need to be all cocky.


higher clocks = higher FPS = Higher graphics score?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> higher clocks = higher FPS = Higher graphics score?


The GPU works independently on Graphics Tests 1-4.
Your I5 was at 5ghz anyways so.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> The GPU works independently on Graphics Tests 1-4.


interesting did not know that will give it a try when i get home i think i might be able to hit 1300 ( unstable of course) or close to it.

i run my 2500k at 5ghz and it runs on the same 360 rad/loop and my gpu and notice that the warmer it is the more artifacts kick up. so i wonder if i lower my cpu to stock clocks will it allow my gpu to be clocked higher ?

in the event i do any MAJOR stress test on my cpu i have a a/c vent pointed right into the intake of my pc and can drop idle temps on my cpu at 5ghz to 15c but never check my gpu temp


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> ^
> 
> Overclock the GPU. You can reach 12000 on graphics score!


What is the best software to use? I was doing some reading and it seems the only real difference between the version I got and the GHz edition is the speed of the ram. Also I have never overclocked a video card, is it much different than overclocking a CPU?


----------



## hazzertink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hmmm, are you sure your GPU-overclock is stable? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6094666, here is my run with HD7950 @1250/1700, over 11,5k graphics score, cpu is clocked lower too (and I got slower RAM).




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6147954

Ran another test and this is what i got, more like it i think, strange though.


----------



## youpekkad

Yea that looks normal







Wondering what was wrong with the first run, as there was 400 points missing?


----------



## Rains

Turns out my old thuban is really dropping my score down. Well, a new CPU and mobo are next to come down the pipeline









P11212

Graphics = 16312
Physics = 6104

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6148979


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains*
> 
> Turns out my old thuban is really dropping my score down. Well, a new CPU and mobo are next to come down the pipeline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P11212
> 
> Graphics = 16312
> Physics = 6104
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6148979


Yea i think there might be some bottlenecking aswell. Getting an 8350 or an i5-i7 would boost your FPS by quite a lot.


----------



## Rains

Yeah. I love my thuban, but it's the oldest bit in my system, and it's time to go









What do you score with you 8350 for physics?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rains*
> 
> Yeah. I love my thuban, but it's the oldest bit in my system, and it's time to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you score with you 8350 for physics?


I used a stupid amount of time to optimize the CPUNB, HTT, RAM, but it scores 9200 at 5.0GHz.


----------



## Rains

Nice. That's a pretty solid score!

I played a bit with my settings, got the CPU @ 3.85Ghz, NB @ 2.75Ghz, RAM @ 1466Mhz, 7-7-7-20-27 @ 1T.

P11724

Graphics = 16543 (tells me my CPU is bottlenecking, I didn't expect a score increase here)
Physics = 6566

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6150928


----------



## ShortySmalls

My scores alright for my system? Just installed the 2nd GTx580 last week and got the waterblock on it last night.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6155840

P11811 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-860 Processor
Graphics Score 13449
Physics Score 9103
Combined Score 8053


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> My scores alright for my system? Just installed the 2nd GTx580 last week and got the waterblock on it last night.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6155840
> 
> P11811 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-860 Processor
> Graphics Score 13449
> Physics Score 9103
> Combined Score 8053


Yea they're good.


----------



## DDTT5

Ran on extreme


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> 
> 
> Ran on extreme


I'm sorry, but why do you have an A10 ? Is this a laptop ? And it's better to run on performance as everyone else does. There's not much reference for your extreme score.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> 
> 
> Ran on extreme


Lol


----------



## DDTT5

http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx

here is my system..... pretty good for what it is besides why would i need anything faster it already can play any game on max settings so flame on if you want but your 20% higher # for the extra 2 grand on your system that never leaves the house or barn you live in is stupid. This was built for lans not an anchor



There is the performance but thought you would know from the X and P what one they where....


----------



## Chocolater

First run of Titan last night. Completely stock results. I have looked at a few results from reviews and these seem somewhat in line with them. I'm pretty happy, now to move on to tweaking. ;-)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/263249

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/263236

The display doesn't show my processor or ram speed correctly, so that is confusing. I have searched and I guess this is not uncommon. I did start seeing some clock_watchdog_timeout errors last night after the install of the titan (windows 8), i think that was just coincidence, but bad timing. So I flashed the BIOS and that seemed to help, I'll need more time to check it out, only ran prime95 for like 20 minutes. Also I didnt store my 3dmark11 score but I think it was like 12,000 something. So there you go, was it worth the money, of course not, am I really happy, yes. I love looking the ridiculous results you guys are getting, insane!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chocolater*
> 
> First run of Titan last night. Completely stock results. I have looked at a few results from reviews and these seem somewhat in line with them. I'm pretty happy, now to move on to tweaking. ;-)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/263249
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/263236
> 
> The display doesn't show my processor or ram speed correctly, so that is confusing. I have searched and I guess this is not uncommon. I did start seeing some clock_watchdog_timeout errors last night after the install of the titan (windows 8), i think that was just coincidence, but bad timing. So I flashed the BIOS and that seemed to help, I'll need more time to check it out, only ran prime95 for like 20 minutes. Also I didnt store my 3dmark11 score but I think it was like 12,000 something. So there you go, was it worth the money, of course not, am I really happy, yes. I love looking the ridiculous results you guys are getting, insane!


impressive to say the least.

post them here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/872945/top-30-3d-mark-13-fire-strike-scores


----------



## Chocolater

Done! Thanks for the link, and I put em as pictures. So much easier


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx
> 
> here is my system..... pretty good for what it is besides why would i need anything faster it already can play any game on max settings so flame on if you want but your 20% higher # for the extra 2 grand on your system that never leaves the house or barn you live in is stupid. This was built for lans not an anchor
> 
> 
> 
> There is the performance but thought you would know from the X and P what one they where....


Why so offensive?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx
> 
> here is my system..... pretty good for what it is besides why would i need anything faster it already can play any game on max settings so flame on if you want but your 20% higher # for the extra 2 grand on your system that never leaves the house or barn you live in is stupid. This was built for lans not an anchor
> 
> 
> 
> There is the performance but thought you would know from the X and P what one they where....


I'm not flaming you ? I just wondered why you had an A10 if you were using a desktop, as its a mobile processor. You're using a laptop, ok.

It's still not really comparable to a desktop though. Any decent desktop is going to get almost double your score, much more than 20%. Not sure where you're getting your numbers from. Your processor is your downfall really. And I'm not talking about 2 grand. I'm talking about maybe 1 grand, which is what it's going to cost you for a laptop like you have because its a laptop. So your only excuse for buying a laptop is because you need it for something like school, which a desktop can't do. Lan parties is not a viable excuse IMO.

A desktop is plenty capable of leaving the house. Not everyone has full towers. It's not going to run on the train or something, but my desktop is plenty capable of being taken to lan parties and far better than any laptop. You obviously don't know much about building a desktop if you think all of them are 2 grand and in full towers.

There was no reason to go on the defensive, and on top of that be flat out wrong.


----------



## DDTT5

It's not a laptop its a desktop just not a FX CPU like i would have gotton "IF" AMD and the mobo manufactures would make ITX boards like intel does, Idea was to buy Micro PC with same "GPU" performance as my old system had with crossfire 6970's in the antec 1200 case at 1/4 its size, and i managed to with better temps and numbers with less money sunk into it. I'm not trying to out perform a rig designed to run benchmarks at the highest numbers with my Mini ITX $900 rig. All i did was put my benchmark here to show what this small system can do with current technology, behind Intel's Z77 chipset.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> It's not a laptop its a desktop just not a FX CPU like i would have gotton "IF" AMD and the mobo manufactures would make ITX boards like intel does, Idea was to buy Micro PC with same "GPU" performance as my old system had with crossfire 6970's in the antec 1200 case at 1/4 its size, and i managed to with better temps and numbers with less money sunk into it. I'm not trying to out perform a rig designed to run benchmarks at the highest numbers with my Mini ITX $900 rig. All i did was put my benchmark here to show what this small system can do with current technology, behind Intel's Z77 chipset.


Well no offense but you could have still easily built a small micro ATX system with an FX-8320 or 8350 for probably around the same amount, and had twice the performance in gaming.

An A10 is a terrible processor for desktops. It's an APU for a reason.


----------



## tlovhak

good old i5 2500k / gtx580 combo:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6170667

i5 2500k @4.5ghz
[email protected]

Any other gtx580 ownner with similar overclock ???


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369902/mini-itx
> 
> here is my system..... pretty good for what it is besides *why would i need anything faster it already can play any game on max settings* so flame on if you want but your 20% higher # for the extra 2 grand on your system that never leaves the house or barn you live in is stupid. This was built for lans not an anchor
> 
> 
> 
> There is the performance but thought you would know from the X and P what one they where....


Good joke lol


----------



## I Am The Stig

So is this any good?

CPU: i5-2500k @ 4.5ghz
GPU: Sapphire Vapor-X HD 7950 @ 1100/1500 mhz

P9522


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlovhak*
> 
> good old i5 2500k / gtx580 combo:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6170667
> 
> i5 2500k @4.5ghz
> [email protected]
> 
> Any other gtx580 ownner with similar overclock ???


Seems about right... 580's are similar to 660 (non ti) So your score should be about where it is suppose to be, here is mine











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5130319?key=iNDmSruo-22PS6zxgIMZbw


----------



## vuldrine

Hello,

I5-3750K @4586Mhz 7970 1230/1785Mhz

Score: P11156 Graphics score: 12137


----------



## vuldrine

Hello

I5-3750 + ATI 7970

P11165 Graphics score :12137

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6172090



Tank you


----------



## vuldrine

Hello,

I5-3750 + ATI 7970

Score: P11176 Graphics Score *12181*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6172336



:


----------



## tlovhak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Seems about right... 580's are similar to 660 (non ti) So your score should be about where it is suppose to be, here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5130319?key=iNDmSruo-22PS6zxgIMZbw


Damm gtx660 = gtx580 , I didn't know that. Did you optimized anything to get a better score? Because all I did is Oc my Cpu&Gpu.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tlovhak*
> 
> Damm gtx660 = gtx580 , I didn't know that. Did you optimized anything to get a better score? Because all I did is Oc my Cpu&Gpu.


Nope... just overclock too.


----------



## Skullpture

Here's mine. I'd like to OC my CPU and GPU more in the future. Waiting to upgrade my cooler and case.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6186101


----------



## Cheesemaster




----------



## danman4734

got my 580's working hard
971 mhz core clocks
4.5 ghz on my i7 950
3dmark 11 p13185

SCORE
P13185 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(2x) and Intel Core i7-950 Processor
Graphics Score 15436
Physics Score 9540
Combined Score 8675

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6060341


----------



## KungMartin90

Here's my score, and this is with my memory not even running in Dual Channel mode. (specs in sig)



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6197438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*


That's insane.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheesemaster*


We need some specs! Looks like at least a 3970X and quad SLI Titans.


----------



## Icarian

More data for us folks running everyday overclocks

i5 3570k @ 4.5Ghz
Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1254/3758 Mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6206966

By the way, how come I get 500 more Graphic points running stretched vs centered?


----------



## Agoniizing

Is my 660 Ti performing like it should?

i7 3770k @ 4.8GHz
MSI 660 Ti PE @ 1320/1815MHz


----------



## welly321

why is my score so low compared to a lot of peoples. Granted my 7950 is clocked pretty low and my i5 2500k is only at 4.2 ghz but still.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> why is my score so low compared to a lot of peoples. Granted my 7950 is clocked pretty low and my i5 2500k is only at 4.2 ghz but still.


Is your gpu at stock clocks thats what my 7950 pulls at stock clocks on 3930k.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Is your gpu at stock clocks thats what my 7950 pulls at stock clocks on 3930k.


At stock I get a 7800 or so. That result is from 950 core and 1300 mem.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> At stock I get a 7800 or so. That result is from 950 core and 1300 mem.


Yea thats about the clocks my Sapphire runs at normally you need to add like another 200 on the core to get around 10k or you do with mine any ways. I am able to put +200 on the core with out adding any voltage.


----------



## Hoodz

Did a mates computer last night and im not sure how good these numbers are because i havent played with a 7970
P11786 with AMD Radeon HD 7970(1x) and Intel Core i7-2600K Processor
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6205075


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Yea thats about the clocks my Sapphire runs at normally you need to add like another 200 on the core to get around 10k or you do with mine any ways. I am able to put +200 on the core with out adding any voltage.


whats the stock voltage on yours? Mine is 1.094. I just ran a 3dmark with 1.188 volts and 1100 core 1400 mem and got 9500. Does that sound about right for those clocks. I really need to get an aftermarket cooler for this thing.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> whats the stock voltage on yours? Mine is 1.094. I just ran a 3dmark with 1.188 volts and 1100 core 1400 mem and got 9500. Does that sound about right for those clocks. I really need to get an aftermarket cooler for this thing.


Yea i think thats about right i would have to pull out my titans to recheck but im sure if you can get to 1200 on core you will be at 10k score plus you could always bump up your overclock a little.


----------



## jdm317

New score with i7 at 4.8ghz. Single Diamond 7970 at 1315/1820


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> New score with i7 at 4.8ghz. Single Diamond 7970 at 1315/1820


Nice score im jelly.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Nice score im jelly.


Thanks!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> New score with i7 at 4.8ghz. Single Diamond 7970 at 1315/1820


Nice!, just 1839 points lower than my 660 (non TI) in SLI


----------



## welly321

10k graphic score on a 7950! Core was at 1100 and mem was at 1400. Voltage at 1.188.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> 10k graphic score on a 7950! Core was at 1100 and mem was at 1400. Voltage at 1.188.


Nothing amazing for a HD7950 yet









Highest I got is 11553 on my HD7950.


----------



## rpgamer

My 3dmark score is 18366 3dmarks
is that bad?


----------



## Cheesemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> We need some specs! Looks like at least a 3970X and quad SLI Titans.


You are correct... on a RIVE, and corsair 2400mhz cas 9 command 1! 3970x @5.1ghz


----------



## trippinonprozac

3930k @ 4.8ghz - Gskills Trident 2400 10-12-12-31-1t - 2x EVGA 680- Classifieds @1411mhz - All watercooled


----------



## muhd86

SINGLE GTX 680 CLUB 3D


----------



## muhd86




----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *QUAD GTX 680 WITH SLIGHT OVER CLOCKING --- WHATS THE MAX OC FOR A SINGLE GTX 680 ...*


No one here is blind, with no need to write letters so large.









There is no maximum overclocking, everything depends on its temperature and drivers.

My result for 680 single lightning:



Proof: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6221781

And yes, I can do more with a single.


----------



## screen84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> putting you 7970 and 680 owners to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875


on what voltage was runing your gpu?


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6217429


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> New score with i7 at 4.8ghz. Single Diamond 7970 at 1315/1820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score im jelly.
Click to expand...

JDM, I know you got higher clocks than that. Ya should be able to do over 13K.


----------



## welly321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgamer*
> 
> My 3dmark score is 18366 3dmarks
> is that bad?


Umm how about some more information? If your scoring 18366 in 3dmark11 then you have a beastly computer. If you have a computer that good, I'd hope your smart enough to figure out if that score is "good" or not.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> JDM, I know you got higher clocks than that. Ya should be able to do over 13K.










Definitely.

Just waiting to finish getting this baby setup.

Sold my 2500k and bought a 3770k so it has me pretty consumed looking for its max, delidding, playing with different TIMs. I'll be sure to get a maximum water score before installing the chiller.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgamer*
> 
> My 3dmark score is 18366 3dmarks
> is that bad?


No URL - like http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6188686
No Rig in sig
How can we tell without knowing that?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

a good score, shouldn't have any trouble playing current games, but to say how good it is relative to your hardware, need more data...


----------



## Hogwasher

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6224183

P12782 with AMD Radeon HD 7950(2x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely.
> 
> Just waiting to finish getting this baby setup.
> 
> Sold my 2500k and bought a 3770k so it has me pretty consumed looking for its max, delidding, playing with different TIMs. I'll be sure to get a maximum water score before installing the chiller.


Nice! Get a strong pump, I started with a 50:50 antifreeze/distilled mix & it got too sludgy for the little pond pump to handle (small cheap pond pump), added more distilled to get it flowing & the mix was freezing up.
I need to remember to get a better pump so I can get some use out of the chiller this summer...


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Nice! Get a strong pump, I started with a 50:50 antifreeze/distilled mix & it got too sludgy for the little pond pump to handle (small cheap pond pump), added more distilled to get it flowing & the mix was freezing up.
> I need to remember to get a better pump so I can get some use out of the chiller this summer...


I bought the Danner Mag 3, its doing ok atm, and im running 50/50 Alcohol/Distilled plus about 1.5 quarts of anti freeze. I started out adding 1 quart of denatured to 1 gallon of distilled but it would start to slush pretty bad, just added alcohol till it quit freezing. I didnt have a pump at the time to stir it up well so I may not have needed so much of the alcky but meh, its fine by me, just less chance of freezing







Might be less stress for the pump as well, although I do worry a bit about how the alcohol will effect the pump in the short/medium/long run.


----------



## TomashT

Just broke 12k.
4.7Ghz 3930K, single 7970 @ 1300/1950.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6224968


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> Just broke 12k.
> 4.7Ghz 3930K, single 7970 @ 1300/1950.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6224968


Your score seems a bit low? You should be closer to 12.5-13K in pscore. Btw, your link is showing your memory speed at 487. I'm not sure if that's a bugged reading but 3dmark normally has no problems reading radeon clock speeds.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *screen84*
> 
> on what voltage was runing your gpu?


Didnt put my 7970 to shame sadly.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Nothing amazing for a HD7950 yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highest I got is 11553 on my HD7950.


That's a nice score on that 7950. Overclocks please.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a nice score on that 7950. Overclocks please.


1250/1750.

Core is running at it's limits, could propably push the memory a little further but as my dual channel is broke on my 3570K it is pointless trying to benchmark anymore.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> 1250/1750.
> 
> Core is running at it's limits, could propably push the memory a little further but as my dual channel is broke on my 3570K it is pointless trying to benchmark anymore.


That is a nice clock. I will try running this tonight with my 7950. Hoping to do it at the same clocks I did the Valley Bench. Not getting my hopes up.
So a 11.5K-12K graphics score or more with a 7950 is a great score?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> So a 11.5K-12K graphics score or more with a 7950 is a great score?


On 3dmark11? YES. Its great even for a 680 and a 7970.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> On 3dmark11? YES. Its great even for a 680 and a 7970.


Yes 3Dmark 11. Ok cool. I am going to try and break 12K in the graphics score. Wish me luck


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Ok cool. I gonna break 12K in the graphics score. Wish me luck


Yea right.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea right.


Haha - I mean't I am going to try







I will try to run it tonight. What does your 7970 do?

EDIT: I see 12029 Graphics score in your profile. Impressive, now I know what I need to beat


----------



## TomashT

487 times 4 is 1948, right around what it should be, since I set the memory clock to 1950. I wonder what's holding me back in regards to the score discrepancy...


----------



## CryptixA28

Broke 15K with my 660Ti SLI!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6201078


----------



## necromancer31

8622 .. Kinda depressing.. I'll have to work on that some

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6230656


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> putting you 7970 and 680 owners to shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5087875


FYI - This score seems too high for his clocks - Also, looks like he is using Lucid Virtue - check out his 2nd Graphics card in his result. Disable it and run it again please.


----------



## sugarhell

Here's mine absolute max on air. Only with winter temps tho









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5471110


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea right.


Close, but no cigar. Hey I tried









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6231384

Not bad for a 7950 though


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Here's mine absolute max on air. Only with winter temps tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5471110


Very nice score








BTW- What drivers are you using?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> FYI - This score seems too high for his clocks - Also, looks like he is using Lucid Virtue - check out his 2nd Graphics card in his result. Disable it and run it again please.


Its okay, he didnt put my 7970 Matrix to shame.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Very nice score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW- What drivers are you using?


Its old like 12.11 betas. On water i can go to 1350-1370 with good ambient. But on air i am limited.

By the way its a reference 7970 with a reference cooler.


----------



## opt33

titan, core 1228, + 284mem cpu 4.81, mem 2400


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Close, but no cigar. Hey I tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6231384
> 
> Not bad for a 7950 though


Any artifacting? If not then you got a godly 7950...


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Any artifacting? If not then you got a godly 7950...


Nope, not at these clocks. As soon as I hit 1330Mhz I see artifacts and then it locks up. The memory can go to 1865Mhz - But that's gonna make a difference


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> FYI - This score seems too high for his clocks - Also, looks like he is using Lucid Virtue - check out his 2nd Graphics card in his result. Disable it and run it again please.


It's a very good score for the clocks, not really out of line though, I don't think it was virtue enabled.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Nope, not at these clocks. As soon as I hit 1330Mhz I see artifacts and then it locks up. The memory can go to 1865Mhz - But that's gonna make a difference


Wanna trade? you can get my 7970 Matrix!


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Wanna trade? you can get my 7970 Matrix!










I don't think you would want to pay for international shipping. Your Matrix is a beautiful card though. Build Quality is amazing







I can't game at these clocks, the Vrms get too hot. I normally game @ 1250/1650 @ 1.175. I am trying figure out a better way to cool my vrms so I can game @ 1300/1700 @ 1.21v . Keep in mind this is with an Arctic 7970 Xtreme cooler.


----------



## FtW 420

1250/1800 for the matrix on air? Water cool it for higher core clocks, 1350+ should be doable.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you would want to pay for international shipping. Your Matrix is a beautiful card though. Build Quality is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't game at these clocks, the Vrms get too hot. I normally game @ 1250/1650 @ 1.175. I am trying figure out a better way to cool my vrms so I can game @ 1300/1700 @ 1.21v . Keep in mind this is with an Arctic 7970 Xtreme cooler.


Only under water. Artic 7970 xtreme cooler is one of the best air cooler for your 7950. I doubt that you can cool better your vrm's. Did you increase your memory voltage at all?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It's a very good score for the clocks, not really out of line though, I don't think it was virtue enabled.


Could be right? I was just looking at some older posts and saw this guy boasting about his 7950. I noticed the 2nd gpu was showing up on his results. I been looking out for Lucid users since people have been cheating over on the Valley Bench thread.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Only under water. Artic 7970 xtreme cooler is one of the best air cooler for your 7950. I doubt that you can cool better your vrm's. Did you increase your memory voltage at all?


Stock memory volts is @ 1.6v and I keep it there for gaming. I have been researching how to cool my Vrms better. I actually have a thread about it now and have some ideas. You are probably right though, should probably say screw it


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Could be right? I was just looking at some older posts and saw this guy boasting about his 7950. I noticed the 2nd gpu was showing up on his results. I been looking out for Lucid users since people have been cheating over on the Valley Bench thread.


I was comparing at hwbot, virtue is a cheat there (disabling tess is not, so not all scores are comparable) http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1889#start=20#interval=20

# 39 in the ranks is the same hardware, almost the same clocks, & almost the same score http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2323483_nissky_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7950_11066_marks


----------



## welly321

People actually cheat on benchmarks?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was comparing at hwbot, virtue is a cheat there (disabling tess is not, so not all scores are comparable) http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1889#start=20#interval=20
> 
> # 39 in the ranks is the same hardware, almost the same clocks, & almost the same score http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2323483_nissky_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7950_11066_marks


Interesting. Looking at some of these scores, my card should be scoring better.... I wonder why it's not?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I was comparing at hwbot, virtue is a cheat there (disabling tess is not, so not all scores are comparable) http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1889#start=20#interval=20
> 
> # 39 in the ranks is the same hardware, almost the same clocks, & almost the same score http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2323483_nissky_3dmark11___performance_radeon_hd_7950_11066_marks
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Looking at some of these scores, my card should be scoring better.... I wonder why it's not?
Click to expand...

Hwbot scores are not reflective of real world cuz hwbot allows tess to be disabled. That makes the scores often incomparable.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> People actually cheat on benchmarks?


Things like virtue & physx (with 3dmark vantage) are considered cheats, although a lot of people don't know it if they are new to them. In these cases cheat = a tweak that isn't allowed
Depends where it's posted in too, this isn't an 'official' score thread where default settings are required, so it is OK to post virtue enabled & tess disabled scores in this thread, but not in the official score thread where users are ranked.

But there are actually people out there who use other peoples screenshots & post them as their own, or use photoshop to change the score in a screenshot. Those are real cheats, not just misused tweaks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Interesting. Looking at some of these scores, my card should be scoring better.... I wonder why it's not?


Disabling tessellation is allowed at hwbot, so the top DX11 cores with AMD cards usually are run with it disabled.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Things like virtue & physx (with 3dmark vantage) are considered cheats, although a lot of people don't know it if they are new to them. In these cases cheat = a tweak that isn't allowed
> Depends where it's posted in too, this isn't an 'official' score thread where default settings are required, so it is OK to post virtue enabled & tess disabled scores in this thread, but not in the official score thread where users are ranked.
> 
> But there are actually people out there who use other peoples screenshots & post them as their own, or use photoshop to change the score in a screenshot. Those are real cheats, not just misused tweaks.
> Disabling tessellation is allowed at hwbot, so the top DX11 cores with AMD cards usually are run with it disabled.


Good to know







Man you got all of the answers









EDIT: Thanks TSM106 as well


----------



## CravinR1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5375566

Q6600 @ 3.2 ghz, HD5870 956 mhz core

3DMark Score P4477


----------



## fishhawk

Thought I would try out this asus 7870, so far been doing well with it.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6223900

P.S. Have to enter new info on system, my sig rig is no longer my main rig.


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> FYI - This score seems too high for his clocks - Also, looks like he is using Lucid Virtue - check out his 2nd Graphics card in his result. Disable it and run it again please.


Only thing high in his score is the Physics Score, that is really high for just 5GHz 2500K.

I wonder what memory he is running?

If he had VirtuMVP on his score wold be a LOT higher than that, like this one from me: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5760894


----------



## trippinonprozac

New PB!!

P20601 - 3dmark 11 - 2x EVGA 680 Classifieds - 1437mhz/3105- i7 3930k @ 4.8ghz - GSkills Trident 2400mhz 10-12-12-27-1t - Asus Rampage 4 extreme - trippinonprozac - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6232847


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Only thing high in his score is the Physics Score, that is really high for just 5GHz 2500K.
> 
> I wonder what memory he is running?
> 
> If he had VirtuMVP on his score wold be a LOT higher than that, like this one from me: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5760894


My bad. My apologies jay2nice000


----------



## PatrickCrowely

*3DMark Extreme 11,083*

i7-3770K @ 5GHz---2 GTX Titans @ 1202MHz & 6708---Corsair Dominator GT @ 2400MHz, Asus Maximus V Extreme

Link


----------



## chropose

*12800 Graphics Score*.



Anyone got some tips for my CPU OC? It's too low for that voltage I think.


----------



## PCModderMike

First time overclocking on my 690. Only pushed the core to it's max, haven't touched the memory yet. My CPU was stock too.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Disabling tessellation is allowed at hwbot, so the top DX11 cores with AMD cards usually are run with it disabled.


how is this setting changed? In CCC or 3Dmark? Must be how people are whoopin my 6950, at least partially possibly?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> how is this setting changed? In CCC or 3Dmark? Must be how people are whoopin my 6950, at least partially possibly?


Probably, it does make a pretty big difference. It's done in the CCC, I think the gaming options section (can't see it without an AMD card in the rig right now).


----------



## Stige

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Hwbot scores are not reflective of real world cuz hwbot allows tess to be disabled. That makes the scores often incomparable.


Wow how stupid is that? O_O


----------



## alancsalt

I think it has more to do with the impossibility of policing modified drivers than stupidity. If there is no reliable way of verifying drivers from a benchmark result, then you are stuck with allowing a level playing field., allowing modded drivers..at least within AMD ... but I'm sure Nvidia drivers get modded too.
That is my understanding of it anyway.

If you don't have a reliable method of detection, you cannot police it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> Wow how stupid is that? O_O


It would be nice if it was just start & run, but it is what it is. At least it's a simple tweak that can easily be changed, you don't even want to look at pcmark05 benching for hwbot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I think it has more to do with the impossibility of policing modified drivers than stupidity. If there is no reliable way of verifying drivers from a benchmark result, then you are stuck with allowing a level playing field., allowing modded drivers..at least within AMD ... but I'm sure Nvidia drivers get modded too.
> That is my understanding of it anyway.
> 
> If you don't have a reliable method of detection, you cannot police it.


The way they put it was that nvidia had LOD that could be tweaked for a long time to get an advantage over ati, now that amd had a tweak to give an advantage over nvidia, turnabout was fair play.


----------



## alancsalt

I can accept that.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Everyday settings.... One Titan @ +50/+200, Ram @ 2400MHz, & CPU @ 5Gigs..... 3DMark Link


----------



## mironccr345

Went from a P-11180 score to P-11261. Seems like 5.0 on the cpu is the sweet spot for my 2700k, brought it up to 5.2 and no improvement. Still tweaking the clock settings on the 680.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6237101


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Probably, it does make a pretty big difference. It's done in the CCC, I think the gaming options section (can't see it without an AMD card in the rig right now).


Great thanks! I need a way to increase my score about 1200 points, don't even know if that's possible, but hopefully this will help Compete on the bot


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Went from a P-11180 score to P-11261. Seems like 5.0 on the cpu is the sweet spot for my 2700k, brought it up to 5.2 and no improvement. Still tweaking the clock settings on the 680.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6237101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Nice score


Thanks bud. Bump up the clocks on that 690 and lets see that score pass 16000!


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Thanks bud. Bump up the clocks on that 690 and lets see that score pass 16000!


I am past 16,000 bud, thought I showed you last night? Lol









EDIT: Unless that was your way of telling me to post it here.








Core clock on the 690 is as high as I can get it. Took the 2700K to 4.8, not sure if I can go higher gotta play with it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6136564

Best ive gotten.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> I am past 16,000 bud, thought I showed you last night? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Unless that was your way of telling me to post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core clock on the 690 is as high as I can get it. Took the 2700K to 4.8, not sure if I can go higher gotta play with it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Meant to post it on here.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Meant to post it on here.










I know that feels


----------



## madweazl

Best I've managed so far. They dont want to go any higher than 1215/1702 but I havent thrown in the towel on 16k yet


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Went from a P-11180 score to P-11261. Seems like 5.0 on the cpu is the sweet spot for my 2700k, brought it up to 5.2 and no improvement. Still tweaking the clock settings on the 680.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6237101


my physics' score at 5 is 11300. your combined score is about 1000 pts short.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> my physics' score at 5 is 11300. your combined score is about 1000 pts short.


Could that be ram? According to 3DM System Info he's running 8GB at 1600MHz?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could that be ram? According to 3DM System Info he's running 8GB at 1600MHz?


not sure. mine shows 667 even though they are running at 1600. 8 GB as well. might be throttling.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Could that be ram? According to 3DM System Info he's running 8GB at 1600MHz?


System info never gets the correct speed. I run @ 2133-2400 & it always says 667


----------



## alancsalt

Yeah, just trying to think why his physics would be down. Can only think of RAM speed and/or instability.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Yeah, just trying to think why his physics would be down. Can only think of RAM speed and/or instability.


@ 5.2 you have a valid point, when you overdo your hardware it performs worse. He should back down his overclock some...


----------



## DDTT5

Been tweaking the system a bit, Might be able to get some more out of it, haven't been trying lately tho


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> 
> 
> Been tweaking the system a bit, Might be able to get some more out of it, haven't been trying lately tho


You're getting a bunch out of the card. That CPU holding that beast back, but a very good job....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDTT5*
> 
> 
> 
> Been tweaking the system a bit, Might be able to get some more out of it, haven't been trying lately tho


Lol @ physics score.


----------



## DDTT5

Ya i know but the ITX boards need to come with FX chip and i would trade up so hope for asus or asrock to get in gear!


----------



## madweazl

I'm running @2400 and it shows as 667 as well.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

How much does RAM affect physics score? Im only running 1600 9-9-9-24, would my overall score go up significantly if I picked up some 2400 cas10 Ive been looking at?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> How much does RAM affect physics score? Im only running 1600 9-9-9-24, would my overall score go up significantly if I picked up some 2400 cas10 Ive been looking at?


I dont know about intel chipsets and CPUS but my 8350 really liked that i oced the RAM to 2030 or something from 1600. Boosted my physics score quite a bit.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> How much does RAM affect physics score? Im only running 1600 9-9-9-24, would my overall score go up significantly if I picked up some 2400 cas10 Ive been looking at?


You'll gain a few hundred points in the Physics score and a tad in overall. FTW 420 did a test a while back using different ram speeds and got higher Physics results with faster ram in 3dmark11. I get better results going from 2133Mhz to 2400Mhz, so I can only imagine coming from 1600MHz cas9

EDIT-

I went ahead and did a couple tests to give an example:

1600MHz 9,9,9,24


2400MHz 9,11,11,31


----------



## sanitarium

Score/link in sig


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> How much does RAM affect physics score? Im only running 1600 9-9-9-24, would my overall score go up significantly if I picked up some 2400 cas10 Ive been looking at?


Games and benchmarks will benefit from both faster memory and as well as tighter ram timings.

There's a thread in the Intel Memory section of the forums where people are comparing results between 1600Mhz and higher clocked RAM. The results are quite interesting.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1366657/ddr3-1600-vs-2133-is-there-a-difference-in-game

--

Here's my 3DMark11 score. Complete specs in sig


----------



## jdm317

Alright. Single Diamond 7970 1360/1935 + i7 3770k 5ghz.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6257153


----------



## chropose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Alright. Single Diamond 7970 1360/1935 + i7 3770k 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6257153


Is that 1.3V on GPU clock?


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Thanks everyone for the put, repped all around! Here is the thing I found most interesting out of all the links:
Quote:


> FAR CRY 3 (CPU @ 4.5Ghz, GPU @ 1326/7460)
> 1600 6-7-7-19 - 52.2 - 26.1 - 93
> 1600 9-9-9-24 - 50.8 - 24 - 86
> 1866 8-8-8-24 - 54.1 - 27.9 - 96
> 2133 9-11-10-27 - 57.4 - 31.1 - 105
> 2133 9-10-9-26 - 58.7 - 33 - 107
> 2360 9-12-10-29 - 60.2 - 35.5 - 108


20% increase in FPS between 1600 and 2400??









Looks like not much to be had in terms of 3dmark overall score though..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the put, repped all around! Here is the thing I found most interesting out of all the links:
> 20% increase in FPS between 1600 and 2400??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like not much to be had in terms of 3dmark overall score though..


I lost it at the smiley hahahahahaeha


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Thanks everyone for the put, repped all around! Here is the thing I found most interesting out of all the links:
> 20% increase in FPS between 1600 and 2400??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like not much to be had in terms of 3dmark overall score though..


When I had my 2500k and went from DDR3 1600 9-9-9-25 to 2133 9-11-10-28 my P score went from 11000 to 11700, and my physics score jumped by around 1000 points, granted that was at 5.3ghz.. I was fairly impressed. Every game I play, Hitman Absolution, Crysis 3, Far cry 3, BF3, Deus Ex HR, Skyrim etc. All had great improvements. I dont regret spending the extra money. Looks like you have had all the help you need but hopefully this is just more reassurance that it does give noticeably good jump for gaming.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chropose*
> 
> Is that 1.3V on GPU clock?


1.35v on the slider, 1.32v in GPU-z.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Alright. Single Diamond 7970 1360/1935 + i7 3770k 5ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6257153












http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6061238

Still 69th in a sea of Titans.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6061238
> 
> Still 69th in a sea of Titans.


Yes, but only by Titans









Your physics score


----------



## Kaapstad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


----------



## hector01

Hey all. Not a full on overclocker or anything but here are my 3d mark 11 scores with 670 sli 4ghz i7. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6261865

As you can see my cpu lets me down bigtime but still happy with the score


----------



## jdm317

Squeezed out a little more with the base clock.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6262937


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaapstad*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6258408


At first I thought you had two 690's that pumped out that score! (looked at your sig rig)







lol, then opened the link up to see Titans. Still a nice score.


----------



## maestrobg

12760 p
graphics score 13251 p

gpu +235

mem +800

boost clock 1424 mhz !!!!


----------



## misterD

13577 graphic score with my new GTX 660 SLI









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6242531

So quiet under load;
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqS3_DOr4YA


----------



## jimbo02816

over 17000 graphics score on 7870 Myst (tahiti) crossfired.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6260567


----------



## MikeG

I'm so close to 12000 but my slider only goes up to 1.3V


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I'm so close to 12000 but my slider only goes up to 1.3V


Use Trixx 4.4.0b-MOD.exe


----------



## MikeG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> Use Trixx 4.4.0b-MOD.exe


I tried that, but it didn't work. I have the MSI HD7950 Boost Edition card. I recall someone saying that the Trixx mod does not work with the Boost BIOS.


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeG*
> 
> I tried that, but it didn't work. I have the MSI HD7950 Boost Edition card. I recall someone saying that the Trixx mod does not work with the Boost BIOS.


My bad i didnt look to see what card you had. Nice score


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> over 17000 graphics score on 7870 Myst (tahiti) crossfired.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6260567


Cards are BEASTS!....


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> over 17000 graphics score on 7870 Myst (tahiti) crossfired.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6260567
> 
> 
> 
> Cards are BEASTS!....
Click to expand...

that they are







the new best perf / $$ cards around now IMO


----------



## alancsalt

If you care to, and are interested in physics score differences:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1373163/cpu-memory-performance-index-3dmark11-physics-score-collection-results


----------



## maestrobg

gpu +240

mem +800

overall 12829

graphics score 13338

what do you say guys??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> gpu +240
> 
> mem +800
> 
> overall 12829
> 
> graphics score 13338
> 
> what do you say guys??


I say impressive, good stuff man!


----------



## maestrobg

ty man


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> gpu +240
> 
> mem +800
> 
> overall 12829
> 
> graphics score 13338
> 
> what do you say guys??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, I'm trying to get mine to P-12000! That's a nice score.


----------



## Mydog

A couple of results from me, with and without Tesselation.

Both 7970's and CPU are water cooled, dual-loop setup with one Coolgate 360mm radiator on each loop and using 1850 rpm Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans.

Tesselation enabled:



Validation: P19888

Tesselation disabled:



Validation: P21765

Approved?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man, I'm trying to get mine to P-12000! That's a nice score.


You have the hardware to make a 12k score, need to push it harder. Prime 95 stable is not required for benching scores.
You can do eet!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> A couple of results from me, with and without Tesselation.
> 
> Both 7970's and CPU are water cooled, dual-loop setup with one Coolgate 360mm radiator on each loop and using 1850 rpm Scythe Gentle Typhoon fans.
> 
> Tesselation enabled:
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: P19888
> 
> Tesselation disabled:
> 
> 
> 
> Validation: P21765
> 
> Approved?


Good clocks on the cpu & 1300 core on xfire 7970s is nice! There are a likely a couple more tweaks that could get the scores up a bit, but they're good scores as they are.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You have the hardware to make a 12k score, need to push it harder. Prime 95 stable is not required for benching scores.
> You can do eet!
> Good clocks on the cpu & 1300 core on xfire 7970s is nice! There are a likely a couple more tweaks that could get the scores up a bit, but they're good scores as they are.


Oh man, believe me, I've been trying. The highest I've got was P-11261. My CPU is at 5.0, ram is OC to 2133, and my GPU, IIRC, gets up to 1298-1306. Still tweaking though. Any suggestions?


----------



## FtW 420

I would have to put the 2600k rig back in action to test for what clockspeed will get the physics score up enough to hit 12k overall score with the 680 at that speed.
If using 3dmark 11 ver. 1.04, using version 1.01 will give some boost to the physics score at the same settings. Tightening up memory timings may add a bit more too. What is the 680 memory running at?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I would have to put the 2600k rig back in action to test for what clockspeed will get the physics score up enough to hit 12k overall score with the 680 at that speed.
> If using 3dmark 11 ver. 1.04, using version 1.01 will give some boost to the physics score at the same settings. Tightening up memory timings may add a bit more too. What is the 680 memory running at?


I was using the version before 1.04. I'd like to try the 1.01 version to see what I get with my OC's. I had my CPU up to 5.2, but my score went down by at least 20-30 points. So 5.0 is the sweet spot for my CPU. The memory, I dont remember off the top of my head. But It was set to +535 or +544. Think I should raise that? My ram is 1866 but I brought it up to 2133Mhz. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Blatsz32

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6282754


----------



## AlDyer

I got 8433 with a HD 7870 and FX 8150, aint too shabby: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6292501

I can OC the CPU more after I get my H220


----------



## m3t4lh34d

1 Titan @ 1124/3205 with the 3930K @ 4700mhz



3 Titans @ 1124/3205 with the 3930K @ 4700mhz



4 Titans with only 4400mhz on the 3930K. It seems 4 Way scaling sucks atm.


----------



## misterD

Stock GTX 660 SLI in CoolerMaster Silencio 550 case


----------



## lilchronic

3570k 5ghz - - - 2x 670 FTW SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295830


----------



## Cobrah

not a huge overclock but it's stable in all benches and gaming


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobrah*
> 
> not a huge overclock but it's stable in all benches and gaming


Just press the "print screen button" on you keyboard then go into paint and paste the screenshot. No need to take a photo of the screen with a camera unless you like doing that.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k 5ghz - - - 2x 670 FTW SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295830


what kind of 3D Mark Fire Strike Score Do You Get ? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/325670 << my one single GTX670 Onboard Graphics Disabled and a i5 3570K at 4.5Ghz and 1.23 Volts


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k 5ghz - - - 2x 670 FTW SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295830


try dropping the GTX 670`s Power Limit to 100% upping the core to 144 and the mem to 620 use EVGA precision and use the fps boost set to 120 up the min. voltage to 1.150 leave k-boost off i have not checked with it enabled and with these settings as yet but from what i gather your cards should get to this same OC as 75% of the EVGA model are getting great results


----------



## TomashT

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6299727

12,338. 3930K at 4.75GHz (125x38 - I finally managed to do ANYTHING above 4.7GHz with this one gimp core), single 7970 @ 1305/6480(1620).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6299727


----------



## blizzard182cold

ima have to re-install 3D Mark 11 now to check what score i get with it lol i`ll get back to you guys in the next 48 hours as its 7:33 am and i been at this all night soz guys


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> what kind of 3D Mark Fire Strike Score Do You Get ? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/325670 << my one single GTX670 Onboard Graphics Disabled and a i5 3570K at 4.5Ghz and 1.23 Volts


firestrike
single
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/149428
dual
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/458442
3dmark11
sinle card
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> try dropping the GTX 670`s Power Limit to 100% upping the core to 144 and the mem to 620 use EVGA precision and use the fps boost set to 120 up the min. voltage to 1.150 leave k-boost off i have not checked with it enabled and with these settings as yet but from what i gather your cards should get to this same OC as 75% of the EVGA model are getting great results


??? why would i drop my power taget to 100% and if i up my core +144 and mem+620 it will crash. i dont understand what your trying to say
thess were the clocks i ran for sli benchmarks


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 3570k 5ghz - - - 2x 670 FTW SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6295830


Nice score, your setup is shockingly similar to mine.

Here is my run with my two 670s at 1281 and 1202, with +625 and +675, respectively. What settings are your GPUs set to to give you such a beastly graphics score? I can see that you have 2400 ram while I only have 2133 and our CPUs are clocked the same, what allowed me to get 100 better on the physics?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Nice score, your setup is shockingly similar to mine.
> 
> Here is my run with my two 670s at 1281 and 1202, with +625 and +675, respectively. What settings are your GPUs set to to give you such a beastly graphics score? I can see that you have 2400 ram while I only have 2133 and our CPUs are clocked the same, what allowed me to get 100 better on the physics?


whell honestly i think it is my timmings on my ram 10-12-12 31- 2n 2400mhz i might try to tighten them a lil and try again. but both gpus are at 1333/3600 or +500


----------



## lilchronic

here is another with my timins @ 9-11-11-31 2400mhz and 1345mhz/3650
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6303191


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> here is another with my timins @ 9-11-11-31 2400mhz and 1345mhz/3650
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6303191


Thanks, +rep! Those are some amazing chips you have there, unfortunately my 4gb Galaxys don't clock very well, but who am I to complain







. Also, nice ram...


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Thanks, +rep! Those are some amazing chips you have there, unfortunately my 4gb Galaxys don't clock very well, but who am I to complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, nice ram...


eh my ram is not so nice i needed 1.7v just to get 9-11-11-31 @ 2400mhz youve got some nice ram for 2133 matching mine @2400 mhz


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> eh my ram is not so nice i needed 1.7v just to get 9-11-11-31 @ 2400mhz youve got some nice ram for 2133 matching mine @2400 mhz


Different kits & boards will set different sub timings, good tight 2133 can keep up with unoptimized 2400.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Different kits & boards will set different sub timings, good tight 2133 can keep up with unoptimized 2400.


yea first i need i new board! i might just go with that asrock oc formula. that might help my ram oc. that board is rated for 3000mhz


----------



## blizzard182cold

ah very nice cpu is pushing the score up with the extra 500 Mhz

every card is diff i forgot the power % slider one day before a bench it didnt crash instead it gave me my best score at that time lol i thought hell if it worked for me it should for some of you ....


----------



## Zawarudo

P13325

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6305999

GPUs at stock since they hit 80°c. Will be OCing when I install my double 360 loop next week.


----------



## Menin

P7652 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6307657 10506 graphics.


----------



## RussianC

Jesus how in the hell!
This is all I get: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6308495?
How dies everybody have such high scores?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Jesus how in the hell!
> This is all I get: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6308495?
> How does everybody have such high scores?


Your
Quote:


> Core: 880 MHz
> Memory clock 2,340 MH
> 
> 2500K @ 4.5GHz...


Is GPU air cooled and on stock bios? Otherwise you' could be over 900MHz on core. Water cooling or better and modded bios for more volts. Core more important than memory.
Most ppls with higher scores benching at 5GHz or near. More cores the better for 3DMark11. Also fast RAM nudges physics score too.


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Your
> Is GPU air cooled and on stock bios? Otherwise you' could be over 900MHz on core. Water cooling or better and modded bios for more volts. Core more important than memory.
> Most ppls with higher scores benching at 5GHz or near. More cores the better for 3DMark11. Also fast RAM nudges physics score too.


GPU is sitting under water. I have not even touched my 580's voltage at all.
As for 5Ghz, I can't seem to cool it enough to get reasonable temps.

Is it that much of a impact?


----------



## Blatsz32

bumped up my OC on my cards a bit, now hitting 1228mhz, raised my score from 16009 to 16341. Thats a pretty big jump in score for just a 28mhz boost. I'm on air hitting 70c for a couple seconds..68c steady on hottest card. A gtx 670FTW and a Galaxy refrence 670. I don't have them synced.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6308928
4.7mhx on my 3770k
patriot viper 1866


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Your
> Is GPU air cooled and on stock bios? Otherwise you' could be over 900MHz on core. Water cooling or better and modded bios for more volts. Core more important than memory.
> Most ppls with higher scores benching at 5GHz or near. More cores the better for 3DMark11. Also fast RAM nudges physics score too.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU is sitting under water. I have not even touched my 580's voltage at all.
> As for 5Ghz, I can't seem to cool it enough to get reasonable temps.
> 
> Is it that much of a impact?
Click to expand...

That, and you've put up an Extreme (X) score. Everyone else is putting up Performance (P) scores.


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That, and you've put up an Extreme (X) score. Everyone else is putting up Performance (P) scores.


Damn it.







Thanks for the Heads up!


----------



## RussianC

This is more like it.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309401


----------



## alancsalt

What did you do there? "Result not found"?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Man, I'm trying to get mine to P-12000! That's a nice score.


comeon man, i did 11000 on an AMD processor.


----------



## lilchronic

i dont tink i can get 22k gpu score








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309960


----------



## RussianC

Mr. Derp here deleted it on making a account. Now I have to get a few more results.
But here it is.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309401


----------



## ChronoBodi

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314102?

is this right for a Titan? I noticed that in the first few GPU benchmark the FPS is locked to 60 FPS and nothing goes over 60 fps. why?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314102?
> 
> is this right for a Titan? I noticed that in the first few GPU benchmark the FPS is locked to 60 FPS and nothing goes over 60 fps. why?


Have to set the scaling mode to stretched instead of centered.
For 3dmark 11 with the Titan I used a 1080p monitor, with the 1440p monitor I could not get it to break the 60fps limit either way, but was fine with a native 1080p.


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i dont tink i can get 22k gpu score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309960


Dude holy crap, nice scores! You're beating mine in every way...!







Think you can join the elusive 10k physics with a 3570k club? And cmon man I believe in you, push the GPUs a little bit more! YOU CAN DOOOOO IIIIT!


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314102?
> 
> is this right for a Titan? I noticed that in the first few GPU benchmark the FPS is locked to 60 FPS and nothing goes over 60 fps. why?


VSync set in the nVidia control panel maybe?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Have to set the scaling mode to stretched instead of centered.
> For 3dmark 11 with the Titan I used a 1080p monitor, with the 1440p monitor I could not get it to break the 60fps limit either way, but was fine with a native 1080p.


ah... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314459?

theres the score now, quite a jump up.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Dude holy crap, nice scores! You're beating mine in every way...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you can join the elusive 10k physics with a 3570k club? And cmon man I believe in you, push the GPUs a little bit more! YOU CAN DOOOOO IIIIT!


i can get 10k @ 5.2ghz but i think i broke 3dmark11 i cant get it to run anymore


----------



## jdm317

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i can get 10k @ 5.2ghz but i think i broke 3dmark11 i cant get it to run anymore


Happened to me once. I was never able to get it working again unfortunately. Downloaded the Steam version and all is fine now.


----------



## -Nub-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6315356

Is this decent for air cooled gpu's and 2600k @ 4.8ghz?


----------



## moddedMessiah

This is my first build and first ever 3DMARK test.
Please let me know if this is good, or average.
Thanks for your help.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6315713

*P23846*


----------



## sdlvx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5873560

P10808 with FX 8350 and one 7970.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> This is my first build and first ever 3DMARK test.
> Please let me know if this is good, or average.
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6315713
> 
> *P23846*


You've got an issue there. You can tell by the bar graph that your system isnt performing up to par. What is your CPU OC? And are the Titans at stock? I get around 42k GPU score, and 28K P Score with 3 Titans, but that's due to bad scaling at the Performance setting.


----------



## moddedMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> You've got an issue there. You can tell by the bar graph that your system isnt performing up to par. What is your CPU OC? And are the Titans at stock? I get around 42k GPU score, and 28K P Score with 3 Titans, but that's due to bad scaling at the Performance setting.


Like I said I am new to this I am trying my best to learn to overclock and have EVERYTHING run high end but seem to be missing something can I get some help? or recommendations.
Thanks.

Yes the 3 titans are stock and the 3930K is OC to 4.2ghz


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> ah... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6314459?
> 
> theres the score now, quite a jump up.


and i did the Nvidia PCI-E 3 patch, score went up 400ish point... if that means anything.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6316144?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> and i did the Nvidia PCI-E 3 patch, score went up 400ish point... if that means anything.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6316144?


Comeon, i got 12k Graphics score with my 7970. You can do better.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Comeon, i got 12k Graphics score with my 7970. You can do better.


What, It's still fast as, if you look here:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,21.html

the score roughly equal 680 SLI, again, FAST for a single GPU.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> What, It's still fast as, if you look here:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_titan_review,21.html
> 
> the score roughly equal 680 SLI, again, FAST for a single GPU.


Not impressed lol. My 7970 gets 12k graphics score as i said...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Not impressed lol. My 7970 gets 12k graphics score as i said...


I'm not Kingpin with his 1600+ core Titan, i'm ok with my averagely OCed Titan... and even then, 3DMarks doesn't always translate into all games. the 7970 equals the Titan in Dirt Showdown because that game was optimized the crap out for AMD and the Titan has the sheer grunt to power through to be equal to 7970.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Not impressed lol. My 7970 gets 12k graphics score as i said...


lol can your 7970 do this....... nope







just kidding, maybe if u had another








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309960


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol can your 7970 do this....... nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, maybe if u had another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6309960


Take one of your 670s out and check the graphics score.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Take one of your 670s out and check the graphics score.


ok ok








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## sanitarium

new score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6316663


----------



## Recursion

Game-rig in my sig: P6660.


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

I5 2500K OC 4.8 GHZ + Zalman CNPS 10X Performa with 2 Enermax TB Silence PWM
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 3 OC 1310/1350 (can do 1300/1450







)
G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600 CL9
Zalman ZM850HP 1000 Watts 80+

Validation here : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6317411


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

sorry for the double post

9088P score with 7870 and i5 2500k

I5 2500K OC 4.8 GHZ + Zalman CNPS 10X Performa with 2 Enermax TB Silence PWM
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 3 OC 1310/1350 (can do 1300/1450 )
G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600 CL9
Zalman ZM850HP 1000 Watts 80+


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> sorry for the double post
> 
> 9088P score with 7870 and i5 2500k
> 
> I5 2500K OC 4.8 GHZ + Zalman CNPS 10X Performa with 2 Enermax TB Silence PWM
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 3 OC 1310/1350 (can do 1300/1450 )
> G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x4GB 1600 CL9
> Zalman ZM850HP 1000 Watts 80+


http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Jonik

Core i7 [email protected] 4500 МГц
GTX Titan [email protected] 957(1084)/1652 МГц 314.21
*P23440*

http://img.maryno.net/images/bcdbc3a1b769ad1ff3a879768c1dd9ff/6afa3e5f379bae6bb2289e89bb0a0281.jpeg


----------



## Rangerjr1

^ EPEEN-MACHINE

What are you compensating for







?


----------



## moddedMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Core i7 [email protected] 4500 МГц
> GTX Titan [email protected] 957(1084)/1652 МГц 314.21
> *P23440*
> 
> http://img.maryno.net/images/bcdbc3a1b769ad1ff3a879768c1dd9ff/6afa3e5f379bae6bb2289e89bb0a0281.jpeg


PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT I AM DOING WRONG???

I am only getting the same as you with 3 way titans???


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT I AM DOING WRONG???
> 
> I am only getting the same as you with 3 way titans???


Lower Physics score? I know the titans scale BAD after 2way SLI + his are overclocked.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> 
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT I AM DOING WRONG???
> 
> I am only getting the same as you with 3 way titans???


Your score is fine.

You have a graphics score of 35,000 to his 29,000. Overclock your cpu to 4.7-4.8GHz and your graphics and overall score will go up.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonik*
> 
> Core i7 [email protected] 4500 МГц
> GTX Titan [email protected] 957(1084)/1652 МГц 314.21
> *P23440*
> 
> http://img.maryno.net/images/bcdbc3a1b769ad1ff3a879768c1dd9ff/6afa3e5f379bae6bb2289e89bb0a0281.jpeg


what vcore you set your 3930k at? I can only get 1.35v stable for 4.4 Ghz, what's yours?


----------



## Jonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moddedMessiah*
> PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT I AM DOING WRONG???
> I am only getting the same as you with 3 way titans???


NV driver settings are modified, 3dmark version 1.01., and use stretched scaling mode in 3Dmark setting.
144Hz display frequency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> what vcore you set your 3930k at? I can only get 1.35v stable for 4.4 Ghz, what's yours?


1.25V


----------



## hurricane28

this is my 660 TI score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324424


----------



## dizzin9

AMD FX-6300 @ 4.0, Sapphire HD 7870 GHz Edition OC 2GB

GPU 1050/1250 (stock): P7071

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324932

GPU 1175/1300: P7427

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324857

I'm having a hard time OC'ing this GPU. Does the MSI Afterburner make a difference? I've been using the stock VECC.


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

Yeah Afterburner can make the difference


----------



## NitrousX

Just got my second GTX 680 installed. Stock clocks pretty impressed!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Good to be here... this was my first build in eight years! All air cooled and using just quick automagical OC settings in BIOS and Afterburner... 100% stable on pi runs and everything else I've thrown at it.


2 x Powercolor 7870 Myst Editions (Tahiti-based... aka "sorta like a 7930") in Crossfire @ 1190/1590
i3570K @ 4.2GHz
16 GB Crucial Ballistix Sport (2x8GB) @ 1866
Results:
*(P)12540*
Graphics = 15500
Physics = 8197
Combined = 7658
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6328190


----------



## Witchdoctor




----------



## CJRhoades




----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*


You only got 7100 physics score with a 4.7GHz i5?


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You only got 7100 physics score with a 4.7GHz i5?


Is it supposed to be higher than that? First time running 3DMark11...

EDIT: It could be my USB display. I idle at around 8% CPU usage because of it.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Is it supposed to be higher than that? First time running 3DMark11...
> 
> EDIT: It could be my USB display. I idle at around 8% CPU usage because of it.


ram plays a good role in physx score im sure if he had ram like yours he'd be close to around 8000
but it does seem kinda low after looking at other 2500k?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ram plays a good role in physx score im sure if he had ram like yours he'd be close to around 8000
> but it does seem kinda low after looking at other 2500k?


Comeon, i still get 8800 Physics score with an AMD processor... You guys should be ashamed!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Comeon, i still get 8800 Physics score with an AMD processor... You guys should be ashamed!


lol me come on u come on, my i5 3570k smokes that lil 8350 u got .







10,000 physx score on a 3570k bra


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol me come on u come on, my i5 3570k smokes that lil 8350 u got .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,000 physx score on a 3570k bra


Physics. Not PhysX. There is a distinctive difference. Put your CPU down to 4.8GHz and rerun the benchmark. Youll get higher but how much?

8350 = Multithreading!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Physics. Not PhysX. There is a distinctive difference. Put your CPU down to 4.8GHz and rerun the benchmark. Youll get higher but how much?


why would i do that . why dont you overclock to 5 ghz or 5.2


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> why would i do that . why dont you overclock to 5 ghz or 5.2
> 
> just say u cant thats it


Because im on air cooling.


----------



## hurricane28

haha gotta love some competition.

8350 is an i5 smoker LOL

even tho you get higher scores, in real time gaming it kicks i5 ass man









and for that price you should be ashamed indeed


----------



## Canis-X

Here we go again...LOL

How about....nice rigs guys!! Glad to see a bunch of enthusiasts come together and show off what they got.....should be like a old muscle car show....one has a Ford....one a Chevy.....one a Dodge.....all appreciate what the other's have.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha gotta love some competition.
> 
> 8350 is an i5 smoker LOL
> 
> even tho you get higher scores, in real time gaming it kicks i5 ass man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for that price you should be ashamed indeed


sup


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> sup


Cinebench with its overly optimized construction set for intel







.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Because im on air cooling.


Quote:


> Cinebench with its overly optimized construction set for intel .


thats all u got excuses ?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats all u got excuses ?


I am on air cooling. what do you want me to do?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I am on air cooling. what do you want me to do?


i suggest you go to vishera club and ask for some help. lol








this i5 3570k is picking on me


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i suggest you go to vishera club and ask for some help. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this i5 3570k is picking on me


What help? i know what im doing, i just need better cooling.


----------



## stickg1

I don't really understand.

8350 ($200) + Sabertooth 990FX ($190) = $390

3570K ($220) + Z77 Extreme4 ($135) = $355

But he should be ashamed for his 3570K based platform because of cost?

I had two different 8320's before getting a 3570K. I had a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, I was stuck at 4.7GHz unless I did something extreme with the VRM cooling or got a better board (Sabertooth or Crosshair V Formula). Those boards are ~$200 or more.

It's cute all of you guys bumping heads over hardware, but the price point thing is pretty much irrelevant. With AMD chips, you gotta go big on the mobo or else suffer the consequences.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't really understand.
> 
> 8350 ($200) + Sabertooth 990FX ($190) = $390
> 
> 3570K ($220) + Z77 Extreme4 ($135) = $355
> 
> But he should be ashamed for his 3570K based platform because of cost?
> 
> I had two different 8320's before getting a 3570K. I had a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3, I was stuck at 4.7GHz unless I did something extreme with the VRM cooling or got a better board (Sabertooth or Crosshair V Formula). Those boards are ~$200 or more.
> 
> It's cute all of you guys bumping heads over hardware, but the price point thing is pretty much irrelevant. With AMD chips, you gotta go big on the mobo or else suffer the consequences.


I never mentioned cost.

Also, what does a 1155 Sabertooth cost?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I never mentioned cost.
> 
> Also, what does a 1155 Sabertooth cost?


Z77 Sabertooth is a garbage motherboard. It's dubbed the "Noobtooth" for a reason.

But the thing is, he doesn't need a "premium" motherboard to get high clocks.


----------



## lilchronic

wow i never realizedd how cheap amd mobo's are 239$ for top of the line mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007625%20600138080&IsNodeId=1&name=AM3%2b


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Z77 Sabertooth is a garbage motherboard. It's dubbed the "Noobtooth" for a reason.
> 
> But the thing is, he doesn't need a "premium" motherboard to get high clocks.


Noobtooth? Lol. Sabertooth 990FX is pretty good though.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Noobtooth? Lol. Sabertooth 990FX is pretty good though.


The Sabertooth 990FX is an excellent motherboard. It's actually worth every bit of $200. The Z77 Sabertooth is overpriced and they prey on the consumer with the hype of name "Sabertooth". Sabertooth used to be an awesome board until Z77, then they tried to soak up all the money from the poor consumer. In fact right now with Z77's, unless you're buying an ROG, you should avoid ASUS. I bought their $190 P8Z77-V Pro and it was a disaster. Nothing but trouble. Had to RMA and they only fixed half of the my issues. Went with a Extreme6 for $150 (actually $110 when I bought it with my 3570K at MC) and have not have any issues.


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

Lol hurricane look at your FX 8350 at 5 GHZ it only has 8657 physics score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324424

my I5 2500K is doing 8658 at 4.8 GHZ no one beats I5 in gaming








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6317411


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> Lol hurricane look at your FX 8350 at 5 GHZ it only has 8657 physics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324424
> 
> my I5 2500K is doing 8658 at 4.8 GHZ no one beats I5 in gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6317411


My 8350 does 8800 physics score @4.8 because i optimized RAM and CPUNB.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Btw guys. Snapped this picture 1 hour ago.



Welcome to Norway!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Btw guys. Snapped this picture 1 hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Norway!


wow i am glad that we don't have that anymore here it is nice for a while but it lasted too long now so im glad its over


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> Lol hurricane look at your FX 8350 at 5 GHZ it only has 8657 physics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324424
> 
> my I5 2500K is doing 8658 at 4.8 GHZ no one beats I5 in gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6317411


even tho the i5 beat me in phisics score the benchmarks don't show real gaming experience

look at this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eu8Sekdb-IE


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Btw guys. Snapped this picture 1 hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Norway!


lovely








it is 2.40AM here a already 32*C


----------



## Canis-X

I almost miss snow fall like that when I lived up near Chicago, but then I remembered that I had to shovel all of that crap too and that I really REALLY didn't care for at all. I was fun watching the dogs play in though. I'm conflicted I guess....LOL


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Btw guys. Snapped this picture 1 hour ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to Norway!


There ya go, air cooling is no excuse, it's like sub-zero over there.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There ya go, air cooling is no excuse, it's like sub-zero over there.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There ya go, air cooling is no excuse, it's like sub-zero over there.


I could just open the window and get an ambient temp of 23 degrees fahrenheit and do some benchmarking!


----------



## Canis-X

There ya go!!! Free sub zero at your fingertips (or at least closer than what you are inside with the windows shut that is)!!!


----------



## lilchronic

thats a lot of snow! ive only ever seen snow once in northern cali. but im from florida. i wish i had snow i would love to try snowboarding i can only skateboard and surf








and no more excuses lol 28*F is the lowest it EVER gets here in florida. its nice thou 70* F got my windows open


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats a lot of snow! ive only ever seen snow once in northern cali. but im from florida. i wish i had snow i would love to try snowboarding i can only skateboard and surf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no more excuses lol 28*F is the lowest it EVER gets here in florida. its nice thou 70* F got my windows open


It's a lot nicer in pictures than in person.
It was fun as a kid, then I got a car & had to drive to work. Driving to work in the snow can be less than fun...


----------



## CallsignVega

Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


Uhhhhh, what?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


whats the highest your video mem has gone to ?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Here we go again...LOL
> 
> How about....nice rigs guys!! Glad to see a bunch of enthusiasts come together and show off what they got.....should be like a old muscle car show....one has a Ford....one a Chevy.....one a Dodge.....all appreciate what the other's have.


I couldn't have said this better myself!! Bravo for this post, I wish more people lived by this philosophy! You sir sound like a wise man....I am applauding this!!!


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


ummm... ok... that's just insane!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


That physics score is insane. Nice RIG.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I couldn't have said this better myself!! Bravo for this post, I wish more people lived by this philosophy! You sir sound like a wise man....I am applauding this!!!


Thx...I like competition and all but there has to be a healthy dose of humility and more importantly respect there as well....that's what makes it fun....well to me anyway.







Besides, its only one benchmark.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Can any of the GTX680 models break 15,000 graphics score by themselves? If not, how close can they get?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Can any of the GTX680 models break 15,000 graphics score by themselves? If not, how close can they get?


no, only the Titan can get there with extra +150 mhz on the core.

GTX 680 is probably around 12k-12.5k OCed.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Score on my 24/7 game settings: 33,189
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6334542


There's no kill like overkill... especially YOUR rig.

But that's not enough, you need dual i7 3960x, with this motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188119

But... the i7s only have single QPI. they cannot be dual socketed. One can dream, though.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Can any of the GTX680 models break 15,000 graphics score by themselves? If not, how close can they get?


Best I've done was 14.2k graphics at 1660 core with a single 680, 15K is doable but would take a soldering iron as well as cold temps.


----------



## paleh0rse14

@Chrono and @FtW -- thanks for the info on the 680's! I've been thinking about trading my pair of 7870 Myst (Tahiti) cards for a single GTX680 in order to take advantage of the lightboost (and 3D) functions on an Asus VG248QE 144Hz monitor.

My pair of 7870's hits 15,500 graphics score on air without breaking a sweat!







so, I'm just not sure that solving the motion blur and gaining 3D is worth giving up these kick-ass cards... what do you guys think? Is the lightboost functionality worth it, or should I just keep these cards and deal with the VERY slight blur that AMD cards can't get rid of?


----------



## pantrofl

Hey, I'm new to the forums and wonder if my results are on par with other results? I feel like they're pretty low but maybe I'm wrong

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/485847


----------



## Canis-X

Wrong thread for that benchmark I'm afraid....you want to run 3DMark 11 for this thread.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantrofl*
> 
> Hey, I'm new to the forums and wonder if my results are on par with other results? I feel like they're pretty low but maybe I'm wrong
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/485847


Try running the 3dmark11 (performance) test instead.


----------



## pantrofl

Oh haha, oops. I'm sorry, thought I had the right test.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantrofl*
> 
> Oh haha, oops. I'm sorry, thought I had the right test.


On the BASIC tab, check the boxes for:

--Performance (P)
--Benchmark Tests Only
--Stretched

Then just click on "Run 3DMark 11", sit back, and enjoy the show!


----------



## pantrofl

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6335529

Guess that's pretty decent then.

I saw a few other CF7950 setups reaching around 15000, non overclocked so I thought something was wrong, but was the wrong test.


----------



## Spectre-

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336099

i like my 3dmark11 score










this is my 5 yr old rig.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> no, only the Titan can get there with extra +150 mhz on the core.
> 
> GTX 680 is probably around 12k-12.5k OCed.


You have no idea what you're talking about. When was the last time you benched one?

My Titan @ stock..... Grahics Score 15,223



EDIT: This is a score for a Titan +150 Graphics Score 16,475


----------



## SonDa5

Testing out new XSPC RAZER HD7970 new edition water block on my Sapphire 950mhz Ediiton HD7950 and it is doing better than I expected on cooling.













I did a quick and dirty 3dMark11 run at 1300/1700 1.22v just to see if the card was not damaged and the vrm temps were good and the core temp topped out at 34C. Ambient Temp 21C.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336675


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Testing out new XSPC RAZER HD7970 new edition water block on my Sapphire 950mhz Ediiton HD7950 and it is doing better than I expected on cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a quick and dirty 3dMark11 run at 1300/1700 1.22v just to see if the card was not damaged and the vrm temps were good and the core temp topped out at 34C. Ambient Temp 21C.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6336675


That's a real nice 7950 you got there sir....


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That's a real nice 7950 you got there sir....


Thanks. I got this one back in May 2012 and it has been alot of fun. Best card I have ever had.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> Lol hurricane look at your FX 8350 at 5 GHZ it only has 8657 physics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6324424
> 
> my I5 2500K is doing 8658 at 4.8 GHZ no one beats I5 in gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6317411


oh please dude!

i kick your i5 ass any day man http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6338266

and i am not even trying


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oh please dude!
> 
> i kick your i5 ass any day man http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6338266
> 
> and i am not even trying


Oh its ooooon i5 guy! Can you beat his 8350?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh its ooooon i5 guy! Can you beat his 8350?


LOL of course he can't beat 8350









the 8350 is more in the league of i5 3570k and even in games it beat it a lot


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL of course he can't beat 8350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 8350 is more in the league of i5 3570k and even in games it beat it a lot


Gentlemen, back up your claims (on 3dmark11). This is not the place for arguing without numbers.


----------



## lilchronic

get owned 8350
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> Gentlemen, back up your claims (on 3dmark11). This is not the place for arguing without numbers.


well i posted my scores here, where are yours?









i see you have the same CPU like him so let us see how fast yours is


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> get owned 8350
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


that's a nice score man!

what speed ram are you running on?

and what is your HT link and NB at?


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> get owned 8350
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


"a quiet hush goes over the crowd"

Haha here's the best I can do with my 3570k, tried 1.65v and still couldn't get stable at 5.1ghz... oh well








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5890800

I'll do my best to not infuriate fanboys on either side, but the 3570k really is quite the beast!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's a nice score man!
> 
> what speed ram are you running on?
> 
> and what is your HT link and NB at?


ram was @ 2400mhz 10 -12- 12- 31
and cpu was @ 5.1 @ 1.45v
HT and NB???


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well i posted my scores here, where are yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see you have the same CPU like him so let us see how fast yours is


I don't have a recent score but I posted mine a few months back.

P16233
Graphics 21169
Physics 9928
Combined 9038


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ram was @ 2400mhz 10 -12- 12- 31
> and cpu was @ 5.1 @ 1.45v
> HT and NB???


i am not fanboy but i like what is best in price and performance ratio and AMD is much better at that sort of thing than intel









so u pay 150 euro extra for only such a few more points?

aha oke, well i am only at 1866 so that will explain my score but still if i had 2400mhz memory i had better score.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*
> 
> I don't have a recent score but I posted mine a few months back.
> 
> P16233
> Graphics 21169
> Physics 9928
> Combined 9038


ye sure i can say that too dude, come on do an benchmark and proof it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i am not fanboy but i like what is best in price and performance ratio and AMD is much better at that sort of thing than intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so u pay 150 euro extra for only such a few more points?
> 
> aha oke, well i am only at 1866 so that will explain my score but still if i had 2400mhz memory i had better score.


IIRC FX Chips really dont like anything above 2133.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> IIRC FX Chips really dont like anything above 2133.


ah well its ok for me like this









i am happy and have nice score so it is w8ting for that i5 guy posts his scores LOL


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i am not fanboy but i like what is best in price and performance ratio and AMD is much better at that sort of thing than intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so u pay 150 euro extra for only such a few more points?
> 
> aha oke, well i am only at 1866 so that will explain my score but still if i had 2400mhz memory i had better score.


200$ cpu
120$ mobo
60$ ram
i payed the same as you
(if)


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ye sure i can say that too dude, come on do an benchmark and proof it


Sorry man I'm at work (shhhh). Just click the picture for more info.

That score was on my old Asus P8P67 Pro mobo so I'm curious myself to see if this lower end MSI board can compete.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 200$ cpu
> 120$ mobo
> 60$ ram
> i payed the same as you
> (if)


Well FX users usually buy them because they want something specific. In singlethreading Intel is obviously a lot better. But in games that are heavily threaded the 8350 is pretty much on par with 3570k even 3770k in some cases.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ah well its ok for me like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am happy and have nice score so it is w8ting for that i5 guy posts his scores LOL


who farmer boe he already beat your score


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 200$ cpu
> 120$ mobo
> 60$ ram
> i payed the same as you


its not the same dude, here Intel is very expensive in the us everything is almost for free compare to Holland prices









if i need stuff i can better order it from you i imagine LOL


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's a nice score man!
> 
> what speed ram are you running on?
> 
> *and what is your HT link and NB at?*


lol, you've been in the cave too long..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> IIRC FX Chips really dont like anything above 2133.


Yeah I really saw diminishing returns with my FX chip going above 2133MHz. 2000MHz seemed to really be the sweet spot.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah I really saw diminishing returns with my FX chip going above 2133MHz. 2000MHz seemed to really be the sweet spot.


Yea. Im running my ram at 2030 or so with pretty decent timings for 1600 9-9-9-24 kingston memory!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea. Im running my ram at 2030 or so with pretty decent timings for 1600 9-9-9-24 kingston memory!


Nice!









I'll run a 3Dmark11 later. I had to cut my CPU frequency down, I replaced the Coolabs Pro on my die with Antec Formula 7 to try to simulate the "pump-out" effect as a class project for the Delidded Crew. So I think my max CPU freq will be around 4.8GHz for now. We'll see..

EDIT:
I found one I did for Tom's, but I'll re-run it later after some tweaks, I think my RAM was stock for this run.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6230767


----------



## Canis-X

I win....LOL









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5655049

*Physics Score 15845*


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> I win....LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5655049
> 
> *Physics Score 15845*


lol u cheater


----------



## Canis-X




----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol u cheater


That is a REAL intel chip. If i ever get intel its going to be one of those! Wont even bother with sandy or ivy.


----------



## azrael36

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6340741

P9264 on a single msi twin frozr iii 7950 boost edition


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> That is a REAL intel chip. If i ever get intel its going to be one of those! Wont even bother with sandy or ivy.


Ivy can get a good physics score


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^^

Did you open a window for that run FTW?


----------



## FtW 420

I did, it was a chilly evening.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6340741
> 
> P9264 on a single msi twin frozr iii 7950 boost edition


Comeon... What a sloppy 8350! You are making us FX users look even worse than we are!


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Comeon... What a sloppy 8350! You are making us FX users look even worse than we are!


I know it's only at 4.55GHz, but I just put it on a new mobo and still getting used to it. wheres your linky?


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152

24/7 setup.

Or well, im 100mhz slower than what it was on the benchmark. But ive optimized RAM and CPUNB since then so i catched up on physics score.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Comeon... What a sloppy 8350! You are making us FX users look even worse than we are!


I'll have to run a bulldozer again pretty soon for some memory overclocking, I'll run some 3d11 while at it, see if I can beat some 3770k in physics.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'll have to run a bulldozer again pretty soon for some memory overclocking, I'll run some 3d11 while at it, see if I can beat some 3770k in physics.


Probably cant lol.


----------



## azrael36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5911152
> 
> 24/7 setup.
> 
> Or well, im 100mhz slower than what it was on the benchmark. But ive optimized RAM and CPUNB since then so i catched up on physics score.


I haven't had a chance to tune my memory yet and it prolly wouldn't help anyway, im only running at 1333 and I really don't know how to fine tune it... Taking vacation next week and was planning on doing some reading and tweaking etc. I just moved from the gigabyte 990fx ud3 to a asus sabertooth 990fx 1st rev. this week so still trying to get used to it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azrael36*
> 
> I haven't had a chance to tune my memory yet and it prolly wouldn't help anyway, im only running at 1333 and I really don't know how to fine tune it... Taking vacation next week and was planning on doing some reading and tweaking etc. I just moved from the gigabyte 990fx ud3 to a asus sabertooth 990fx 1st rev. this week so still trying to get used to it


1st rev is best rev. Just like north korea is best korea lol.

Well Id suggest that you get some better RAM modules, like 1600-2133. And tune the timings/speed a bit. You would get a couple of points in physics!


----------



## khemist

13667

3DMark Score
P13667
Graphics Score
16807
Physics Score
8736
Combined Score
8792

2500k @ 5.0
GTX Titan @ 1215 / 1852

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6340497


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Probably cant lol.


When bulldozer first launched I tried it & got 12k physics with the 8150, just haven't used it for 3d again since I have other cpus that do better.

I'll give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> When bulldozer first launched I tried it & got 12k physics with the 8150, just haven't used it for 3d again since I have other cpus that do better.
> 
> I'll give it a shot anyway.


Oh with LN2? I thought you where going to use somewhat NORMAL cooling solutions!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ivy can get a good physics score


another cheater. lol







jk


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

Poor FX 8350 i5 at 4.2 is beating 4.6 bulldozer watch the vid /watch?v=ICVeN6WEGgg like i Saïd no AMD beats i5 and dont forget just do a quad fire or quad sli with FX 8350 and enjoy bottlenecking comparing to i5 Sandy or ivy


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh with LN2? I thought you where going to use somewhat NORMAL cooling solutions!


That would be considered a normal cooling solution for FTW....LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> Poor FX 8350 i5 at 4.2 is beating 4.6 bulldozer watch the vid /watch?v=ICVeN6WEGgg like i Saïd no AMD beats i5 and dont forget just do a quad fire or quad sli with FX 8350 and enjoy bottlenecking comparing to i5 Sandy or ivy


That video is not a Bulldozer. And the CPU doesnt really matter that much anymore, in newer games atleast. And the difference between AMD and Intel in singlethreaded games has NEVER made the difference of unplayable and playable.

AMD IS FINE.

1. High end Intel CPU with mid end GPU
Or
2. Mid end CPU with high end GPU.

You have chosen option 1 while i have chosen option 2, I can GUARANTEE I get higher FPS than you in ALL newer games.

If you are not stupid and/or under the influence of Crack Cocaine you'll know im speaking the truth here.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> That would be considered a normal cooling solution for FTW....LOL


LOL +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> That video is not a Bulldozer. And the CPU doesnt really matter that much anymore, in newer games atleast. And the difference between AMD and Intel in singlethreaded games has NEVER made the difference of unplayable and playable.
> 
> AMD IS FINE.
> 
> 1. High end Intel CPU with mid end GPU
> Or
> 2. Mid end CPU with high end GPU.
> 
> You have chosen option 1 while i have chosen option 2, I can GUARANTEE I get higher FPS than you in ALL newer games.
> 
> If you are not stupid and/or under the *influence of Crack Cocaine* you'll know im speaking the truth here.


"Cocaine is a hell of a drug!" - lol, I miss Chappelle's Show
Yeah I don't see what all the fuss is about. I loved AMD for years, built with them for years. I still have two AMDs in my house (1055t and Athlon X2 5800+). I just decided since all I do is game an i5 might suit me better this time around. Honestly my 8150 was fine, I sold it and grabbed a 8320 on release day because I'm an easily influenced shopper and it looked awesome. The only reason I went Intel is because this Pro Photographer/Videographer saw my rig and wanted to pay retail for it. It just so happened to be Black Friday, and my mom just so happened to be in a town with a Micro Center so I built a 3570K rig.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh with LN2? I thought you where going to use somewhat NORMAL cooling solutions!


I'm out of ln2 right now so will be using more normal cooling.
Normal meaning it can be for 24/7, just better temps than any water cooler can match.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> another cheater. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


Fine, a valid score. Wasn't going to post a titan score till I beat the 7970...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6172578


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> LOL +1
> "Cocaine is a hell of a drug!" - lol, I miss Chappelle's Show
> Yeah I don't see what all the fuss is about. I loved AMD for years, built with them for years. I still have two AMDs in my house (1055t and Athlon X2 5800+). I just decided since all I do is game an i5 might suit me better this time around. Honestly my 8150 was fine, I sold it and grabbed a 8320 on release day because I'm an easily influenced shopper and it looked awesome. The only reason I went Intel is because this Pro Photographer/Videographer saw my rig and wanted to pay retail for it. It just so happened to be Black Friday, and my mom just so happened to be in a town with a Micro Center so I built a 3570K rig.


Yea it pisses me off when cocky kids with i5s clocked at allmost 5GHz think they have a better computer than me when they have a 7870/660ti or whatver while i have the highest end 7970 on the market. Ill win EVERY SINGLE Graphical/Game benchmark with my AMD CPU and a high end GPU. Rather than an i5 with a mid end GPU.

Sit down overly cocky I5 kiddos.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea it pisses me off when cocky kids with i5s clocked at allmost 5GHz think they have a better computer than me when they have a 7870/660ti or whatver while i have the highest end 7970 on the market. Ill win EVERY SINGLE Graphical/Game benchmark with my AMD CPU and a high end GPU. Rather than an i5 with a mid end GPU.
> 
> Sit down overly cocky I5 kiddos.


why dont you run this bench mark here. lets see how good your 7970 is compared to others
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/0_20


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea it pisses me off when cocky kids with i5s clocked at allmost 5GHz think they have a better computer than me when they have a 7870/660ti or whatver while i have the highest end 7970 on the market. Ill win EVERY SINGLE Graphical/Game benchmark with my AMD CPU and a high end GPU. Rather than an i5 with a mid end GPU.
> 
> Sit down overly cocky I5 kiddos.


The AMD hate can go overboard. I generally use intel but still buy AMD, they are more fun to play with.
For a guy who likes overclocking (not just being overclocked), an AMD chip is a challenge & keeps you working at it.
Sandy was terrible, up vcore, increase multi, 10 minutes you know how fast that chip can go & ever will go with any voltage or cooling..
Ivy is better, you can still find the max on air & water in no time so kinda like sandy in some ways, but there is more in it with better cooling & memory overclocking on ivy is fun again at least.


----------



## Rangerjr1

24/7 Setup
Click on picture to look CLOSER.

There is not ONE case where a single 660TI or a 7870 beat me in valley from the list of scores you sent me. Im ALSO competing with i5 users using 7970s and 680s. I even beat a couple of them.

I even beat a couple of i7 users with 680s and 7970s.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> 24/7 Setup
> Click on picture to look CLOSER.
> 
> There is not ONE case where a single 660TI or a 7870 beat me in valley from the list of scores you sent me. Im ALSO competing with i5 users using 7970s and 680s. I even beat a couple of them.
> 
> I even beat a couple of i7 users with 680s and 7970s.


thats weak!
your 7970 is not faster than my single 670
i got a 51.1 FPS single card








post number #2870 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/2860_20
http://cdn.overclock.net/1/14/149c2b2a_c2ea884f_valley_2013_02_17_21_06_28_247.jpeg


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

Hey kid thats normal you win With a 7970 comparing to my 7870 i was checking 3d mark 11 results With FX 8350 and i5 and i see the FX 8350 top score on 3dm11 is 165XX With 4 7970 OC the i5 is doing 205XX with 2x GTX 690 i was in AMD platform before but not anymore too much fails after the phenoms i remember my 955 OC 4.3 bottlenecking 2 GTX 570


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> Hey kid thats normal you win With a 7970 comparing to my 7870 i was checking 3d mark 11 results With FX 8350 and i5 and i see the FX 8350 top score on 3dm11 is 165XX With 4 7970 OC the i5 is doing 205XX with 2x GTX 690 i was in AMD platform before but not anymore too much fails after the phenoms i remember my 955 OC 4.3 bottlenecking 2 GTX 570.


I dont really understand what you are trying to say here because you write like you're 12.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats weak!
> your 7970 is not faster than my single 670
> i got a 51.1 FPS single card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post number #2870 http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/2860_20
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/14/149c2b2a_c2ea884f_valley_2013_02_17_21_06_28_247.jpeg


Well your 670 seems to be a pretty good overclocker AND the CPU IS a factor. But i wont blame the CPU for this. I couldnt get my 7970 any higher than 1200 on core. Wouldnt surprise me that the 7950 vapor x ive ordered will beat my current 7970.

At first i dislikd you because of the way you act towards AMD rigs. But then i saw LucydM4Tr1x and i fell in love with you all of the sudden.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Anyways im off guys goodnight lilchronic. LucydM4Tr1x Crawl into a whole.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well your 670 seems to be a pretty good overclocker AND the CPU IS a factor. But i wont blame the CPU for this. I couldnt get my 7970 any higher than 1200 on core. Wouldnt surprise me that the 7950 vapor x ive ordered will beat my current 7970.
> 
> At first i dislikd you because of the way you act towards AMD rigs. But then i saw LucydM4Tr1x and i fell in love with you all of the sudden.


lol its all good bro ocn







i just like the competition thers no doubt we have fast computers. i just like







i get a kick out of it


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

Ranger just understand AMD was failing with the cpus im not a AMD racist i always bought AMD gpus but after that nightmare with bottlenecking my gtx`s i can t buy anymore
AMD cpu s im waiting more from AMD like the old times athlon beating Intel cpus


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> >Im not a AMD Racist.


Wow...


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

XD what i love AMD


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> lol its all good bro ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just like the competition thers no doubt we have fast computers. i just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i get a kick out of it


ye me too man, especially i kick some i5 butt LOL

i like to fool around and stuff







i am happy with my score and to be honest i never saw any one with 660TI with that kind of score.

i like amd and i like intel but i like AMD little more LOL i had i7 before and i wasn't impressed at all man, my 8350 is faster and cheaper to buy so i go with price performance range and AMD is pretty much unbeatable at that.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LucydM4Tr1x*
> 
> XD what i love AMD


XDDD ;ppppp

> HOLE


----------



## lilchronic

well i actually just helped a friend of mine buld a computer and i got him the 8350 with the msi 990FXA and this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202026
he has every thing else, and he was on a budget for around 600$


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6347931

Finally 9200 points


----------



## LucydM4Tr1x

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CEjzNLPl-8&list=UUnqz5Sa8GInlznrz2HfChlg&index=1


----------



## kzim9

I think something is wrong...?

My single 580/2600k is scoring 4450

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/493985

Then my SLI 680 @ 1225mhz and 3930k @ 4.6 scores only 4125

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/347655


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzim9*
> 
> I think something is wrong...?
> 
> My single 580/2600k is scoring 4450
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/493985
> 
> Then my SLI 680 @ 1225mhz and 3930k @ 4.6 scores only 4125
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/347655


SLI is not working in the new 3DMark, Thats why we are still using 3DMark 11.


----------



## kzim9

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> SLI is not working in the new 3DMark, Thats why we are still using 3DMark 11.


It works for me... You have to uninstall a certain windows update to get the new 3DMark to work.... The update is in bold. It's a minor security update, not needed.

Firestrike Score



This is the FIX to those that are getting low scores in 3DMark (NEW)

Microsoft recently pushed an update to Windows 7 through Windows Update that appears to affect performance in 3DMark when SLI/Crossfire is used. The update in question is *KB 2670838*. At the moment the only workaround available is to temporarily uninstall this update. We are investigating the root cause and expect to correct this issue in a patch soon


----------



## alancsalt

[email protected] x GTX 580 973/2070---P22674

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6341833


----------



## stickg1

I hereby declare shenanigans on alancsalt because his score is too high!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I hereby declare shenanigans on alancsalt because his score is too high!


It is higher than my 4 x 580 score...

I concur - shenanigans!

alancsalt conquered, congrats, good score!


----------



## alancsalt

One cold morning (at 22C ambient/room-temperature that score) I hope to get a bit more..


----------



## FtW 420

I don't have enough 580s anymore, down to 3 of them now so can't 4 way sli anymore. It would be neat to see what I got with an sb-e cpu & 2 year newer drivers.

The only cards I do have 4 of don't even do 4 way sli, I'm a tri sli at maximum gpu...


----------



## Spectre-

come to sydney its rite now 19 degrees in my room


----------



## hurricane28

so some tweaking get me here









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350571

beat that physics score i5 guy LOL


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so some tweaking get me here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350571
> 
> beat that physics score i5 guy LOL


Pretty nice card but not good enough


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Pretty nice card but not good enough


wow those are nice 660's


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so some tweaking get me here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350571
> 
> beat that physics score i5 guy LOL


Nice score, actually very nice for an 8350! Can I just sort of poke my hear in here and remind you all that this is a synthetic benchmark? I love it as much as all of you and I would still like to remind you AMD guys out there that I pulled a 9800 physics with 3570k (







) but lets stay civilized! Different strokes for different folks. In games there is an extremely minimal difference, and isn't that the main reason for our purchases? Keep the benches coming! I hope to be swapping my 670s for a Titan soon...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Pretty nice card but not good enough


Those are monsters, beating overclocked 670's.... Beats my OC 670's easily.... Link


----------



## sanket779292

p1400 to p1600 it didn't showed me the result for my amd a8 4500m laptop, I'm using the free version


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Pretty nice card but not good enough


thnx dude.

those 660 ti's scale well man, if i want more performance i consider strongly to buy another one and go SLI


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronDoq*
> 
> Nice score, actually very nice for an 8350! Can I just sort of poke my hear in here and remind you all that this is a synthetic benchmark? I love it as much as all of you and I would still like to remind you AMD guys out there that I pulled a 9800 physics with 3570k (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but lets stay civilized! Different strokes for different folks. In games there is an extremely minimal difference, and isn't that the main reason for our purchases? Keep the benches coming! I hope to be swapping my 670s for a Titan soon...


thnx man,

yes i know but it is sure as hell fun to do them and to get the most out of you chip









We need to do REAL benchmarks gaming benchmarks and than we will see who has the better score







but u can only use 1 card otherwise it is not fair


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow those are nice 660's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Those are monsters, beating overclocked 670's.... Beats my OC 670's easily.... Link


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thnx dude.
> 
> those 660 ti's scale well man, if i want more performance i consider strongly to buy another one and go SLI


Thanks guys! I got pretty lucky in the silicon lottery and scaling is awesome. They do get pretty hot almost hitting 70c while gaming so that gives no choice but to watercool the rig


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Thanks guys! I got pretty lucky in the silicon lottery and scaling is awesome. They do get pretty hot almost hitting 70c while gaming so that gives no choice but to watercool the rig


Yeah those cards are nice, 3GB TOO... Wanna sell 'em?....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Thanks guys! I got pretty lucky in the silicon lottery and scaling is awesome. They do get pretty hot almost hitting 70c while gaming so that gives no choice but to watercool the rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those cards are nice, 3GB TOO... Wanna sell 'em?....
Click to expand...

Not outside the OCN Marketplace.

TOS
Marketplace Rules


----------



## stickg1

This is what I came up with, I think I can get a little more out of my GPU but that will have to wait until another day.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6357188

P10201 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
Graphics Score: 10707
Physics Score: 9088
Combined Score: 8717


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnvzv/
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359800

Hit the wall . But this 7950 is definately a good one! Puts you 7970 and 680 owners to shame

Just joking with you guys!


----------



## rpgamer

my score was P5859

with:
Graphics score

5934
Physics score

5874
Combined score----5340

Is any of this any good?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgamer*
> 
> my score was P5859
> 
> with:
> Graphics score
> 
> 5934
> Physics score
> 
> 5874
> Combined score----5340
> 
> Is any of this any good?


it depends what system u have.

put it in your signature.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdm317*
> 
> When I had my 2500k and went from DDR3 1600 9-9-9-25 to 2133 9-11-10-28 my P score went from 11000 to 11700, and my physics score jumped by around 1000 points, granted that was at 5.3ghz.. I was fairly impressed. Every game I play, Hitman Absolution, Crysis 3, Far cry 3, BF3, Deus Ex HR, Skyrim etc. All had great improvements. I dont regret spending the extra money. Looks like you have had all the help you need but hopefully this is just more reassurance that it does give noticeably good jump for gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You'll gain a few hundred points in the Physics score and a tad in overall. FTW 420 did a test a while back using different ram speeds and got higher Physics results with faster ram in 3dmark11. I get better results going from 2133Mhz to 2400Mhz, so I can only imagine coming from 1600MHz cas9


Necro quote - just scored some 2400 C10 tridentX, will post my thoughts later. Im too shy to post my score until its decent







Thanks again for the input!


----------



## megahmad

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362965

I was expecting more









P.S. Why does it show that my core clock of my GTX 670 as 705 only??


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362965
> 
> I was expecting more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Why does it show that my core clock of my GTX 670 as 705 only??


Futuremark systeminfo, when it reads the system if anything is at idle clocks, those are the clocks it reads. Memory frequency is almost always off, it reads the jedec spec of the memory, not the actual frequency it is at.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Futuremark systeminfo, when it reads the system if anything is at idle clocks, those are the clocks it reads. Memory frequency is almost always off, it reads the jedec spec of the memory, not the actual frequency it is at.


Thanks








Where is the rep+ button?


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6362965
> 
> I was expecting more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Why does it show that my core clock of my GTX 670 as 705 only??


That graphics score seems a little low, With 1 670 I was getting 9554 at stock clocks http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4061083


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> That graphics score seems a little low, With 1 670 I was getting 9554 at stock clocks http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4061083


Stock nvidia (stock 915 core clock) 670? or factory overclocked one?
Yah I said I was expecting more









Edit: Seems that the thing that got your Graphics score all the way up is the Physics test as appears on the comparison between mine and yours (37.7 FPS vs 32.6 for mine), I don't know what I have wrong...

Edit 2: I think I have low GPU scores because my GPU overheats (83c max after all the 3dmark11 tests) hence I get throttling


----------



## paleh0rse14

i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz and (2) Powercolor PCS+ AX7870 Myst Editions (Tahiti) @ 1200/1600 in Crossfire

Simply disabling ULPS in Afterburner allowed me to go from this:
http://imgur.com/qKlgmcj

To this:
http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ

I think I can live with a 17k+ graphics score for just $420!


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Stock nvidia (stock 915 core clock) 670? or factory overclocked one?
> Yah I said I was expecting more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Seems that the thing that got your Graphics score all the way up is the Physics test as appears on the comparison between mine and yours (37.7 FPS vs 32.6 for mine), I don't know what I have wrong...
> 
> Edit 2: I think I have low GPU scores because my GPU overheats (83c max after all the 3dmark11 tests) hence I get throttling


Yea at 70c and again at 80c the card downclocks, So that will hurt your score. You need to try and get your temps down.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz and (2) Powercolor PCS+ AX7870 Myst Editions (Tahiti) @ 1200/1600 in Crossfire
> 
> Simply disabling ULPS in Afterburner allowed me to go from this:
> http://imgur.com/qKlgmcj
> 
> To this:
> http://imgur.com/eQWOPcZ
> 
> I think I can live with a 17k+ graphics score for just $420!


yea 420 is a good #


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Futuremark systeminfo, when it reads the system if anything is at idle clocks, those are the clocks it reads. Memory frequency is almost always off, it reads the jedec spec of the memory, not the actual frequency it is at.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the rep+ button?
Click to expand...

Can't rep Editors and Mods. We are selfless.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yea 420 is a good #


Well played, sir, well played...


----------



## brown bird

My best so far...
Single 7970 @ 1300 / 1800 & 3930K @ 4.9GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363291


----------



## blade4246

My Diamond 7970 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6364673


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Can't rep Editors and Mods. We are selfless.


But you are what keeps the site running, and you're helpful people


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> wow those are nice 660's


i agree. beats a titan by . . . a long shot.


----------



## Wille114

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6366624


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> get owned 8350
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6321924


.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363049
how come I have more Physics score than you?









Edit: is it my HT that makes the difference? I didn't think it was that important!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363049
> how come I have more Physics score than you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: is it my HT that makes the difference? I didn't think it was that important!


It is the HT that makes the difference.
It doesn't help in apps that use 4 cores or less, but any apps/games/benchmarks that can use more than 4 cores will use the extra threads & be faster.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is the HT that makes the difference.
> It doesn't help in apps that use 4 cores or less, but any apps/games/benchmarks that can use more than 4 cores will use the extra threads & be faster.


Thanks! I was hesitated to turn HT off but now I won't.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369062


----------



## megahmad

Updated score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369148

1030 core, 6408 mem


----------



## TomashT

12,636. Pretty low these days, but it's just with a single video card, that isn't a Titan.
3930K at 4.9 (125.8x39), single 7970 at 1308/7320(1830)



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6369692


----------



## TomashT

I wonder if that's the fastest single 7970 score on this forum. It certainly is fastest that I can find.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I wonder if that's the fastest single 7970 score on this forum. It certainly is fastest that I can find.


There have been faster, but as people upgrade to Titans or go multi gpu they get lost in the shuffle. You have a good card, my best 7970 can't quite do that on air.
I'm currently posting Titan scores & they are taking over my 7970 scores.

Here's one of my water cooled 7970 scores. My highest extreme cooled single 7970 score is in the thread somewhere (P17148)


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There have been faster, but as people upgrade to Titans or go multi gpu they get lost in the shuffle. You have a good card, my best 7970 can't quite do that on air.
> I'm currently posting Titan scores & they are taking over my 7970 scores.
> 
> Here's one of my water cooled 7970 scores. My highest extreme cooled single 7970 score is in the thread somewhere (P17148)


Man, those are some crazy clocks.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> I wonder if that's the fastest single 7970 score on this forum. It certainly is fastest that I can find.


I've seen higher.

My HD7950 beat yours HD7970 in graphic score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5566083


----------



## pantrofl

How the hell do you almost have 1400mhz on the core on your 7950? lol

dayum

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370040

Broke the 20k mark.. thought 1200 region for 7950s were high, then I see your 1370 -_-.

*hides in shame*


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantrofl*
> 
> How the hell do you almost have 1400mhz on the core on your 7950? lol
> 
> dayum
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370040
> 
> Broke the 20k mark.. thought 1200 region for 7950s were high, then I see your 1370 -_-.
> 
> *hides in shame*












Combination of things.

It's a really good card. 89% ASIC score. Good water cooling with heat killer water block on it with high end Fujipoly xtreme thermal pad. Sapphire TRIXX 4.4B mod for voltage control, Good power supply with Seasonic X880 Platinum, great mother board with MSI Z77 Mpower.

I think this card can go faster. Once I get some time I'm hoping to break 1400mhz with chilled water in my loop.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I think you have the best 7950 on OCN SonDa5, nice numbers man!


----------



## Bennny

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373301

i5 2500k / 7970
P8016

Sure the phsyics score is very low - my 2500K has stock clocks. I want a quiet / energy efficient, small gaming rig. The 2500k is undervolted and is rock stable 1V under full load.
The 7970 is at stock, with a custom fan setting to keep noise down. I should get a 670 or something really to help the energy efficiency... but I just prefer AMD.

This rig still handles everything I throw at it and the CPU does not bottleneck the GPU. Rather than overclock like my last rig, I wanted to underclock things from now...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373301
> 
> i5 2500k / 7970
> P8016
> 
> Sure the phsyics score is very low - my 2500K has stock clocks. I want a quiet / energy efficient, small gaming rig. The 2500k is undervolted and is rock stable 1V under full load.
> The 7970 is at stock, with a custom fan setting to keep noise down. I should get a 670 or something really to help the energy efficiency... but I just prefer AMD.
> 
> This rig still handles everything I throw at it and the CPU does not bottleneck the GPU. Rather than overclock like my last rig, I wanted to underclock things from now...


Go on UCN.net (underclock.net)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Go on UCN.net (underclock.net)


LOL

energy must be expensive over there









its very cheap here i pay 30 euro's a month


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6373301
> 
> i5 2500k / 7970
> P8016
> 
> Sure the phsyics score is very low - my 2500K has stock clocks. I want a quiet / energy efficient, small gaming rig. The 2500k is undervolted and is rock stable 1V under full load.
> The 7970 is at stock, with a custom fan setting to keep noise down. I should get a 670 or something really to help the energy efficiency... but I just prefer AMD.
> 
> This rig still handles everything I throw at it and the CPU does not bottleneck the GPU. Rather than overclock like my last rig, I wanted to underclock things from now...


GTX 660 or HD7850 over clocked would probably be almost as good as your card settings with lower power draw.


----------



## pantrofl

Last night when I was benchmarking, I had my voltage on 1.23 (XFX 7950s CF), but I could hear the electric current when the cards were used for a benchmark. I instantly stopped the benchmark assuming that's not what I should be hearing lol.. now I'm not sure if that's normal or not, so.. can anyone tell me?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantrofl*
> 
> Last night when I was benchmarking, I had my voltage on 1.23 (XFX 7950s CF), but I could hear the electric current when the cards were used for a benchmark. I instantly stopped the benchmark assuming that's not what I should be hearing lol.. now I'm not sure if that's normal or not, so.. can anyone tell me?


Its called coil-whine, nothing to worry about its normal.


----------



## pantrofl

Ah okay, good to know. thanks!


----------



## Bennny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Go on UCN.net (underclock.net)












I will eventually water cool and overclock again. But for the things I do, mainly gaming, realistically I see no difference in performance with higher overclocks. I only have a 60hz monitor. There is no point in OC'n at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL
> 
> energy must be expensive over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its very cheap here i pay 30 euro's a month


I live in Germany, everything is expensive here. Especially seeing as they are trying to phase out nuclear and replace entirely with green sources.
But the reason is actually more to keep noise down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> GTX 660 or HD7850 over clocked would probably be almost as good as your card settings with lower power draw.


The 7970 is much faster than a 660. I think I'd miss the extra power when cranking settings all the way up. I have a Bitfenix Prodigy and it get's so hot in there. I need to water cool....


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/wnvzv/
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359800
> 
> Hit the wall . But this 7950 is definately a good one! Puts you 7970 and 680 owners to shame
> 
> Just joking with you guys!


VERY nice score! I guess you really did get a good card. Crossfire that and you'll crush a Titan for half the cost.(almost)


----------



## pantrofl

Can anyone explain this to me?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374847

Max temp was 67 on 1st GPU and 64 on the second. with lower clocks I had like 5000 more graphics points. Unstable OC?


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Go on UCN.net (underclock.net)


----------



## Comp4k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6375675

P7720 with GTX 580 @ 920 Mhz and i7-2600k @ 4.6Ghz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX 480 @972MHz:



24/7 clocks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Worst Titan score? Worst Titan score...


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6375675
> 
> P7720 with GTX 580 @ 920 Mhz and i7-2600k @ 4.6Ghz.


Good to see that the 580 and the 920 still going strong.


----------



## stubass

i guess that pentium G840 is holding that titan back eh.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i guess that pentium G840 is holding that titan back eh.


Just a wee bit. I actually was in the 6900's with stock clocks. Waiting for 2600k to get here in a couple of days.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i guess that pentium G840 is holding that titan back eh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a wee bit. I actually was in the 6900's with stock clocks. Waiting for 2600k to get here in a couple of days.
Click to expand...

cool, look forward to see what you can pull with a 2600k + titan


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> cool, look forward to see what you can pull with a 2600k + titan


The G840 is really bad for this card, here is my score yesterday with the i5-2500 that I partially traded for the 2600k

P12216: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6350600


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> GTX 480 @972MHz:
> 
> 24/7 clocks.


Dang, thats impressive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Worst Titan score? Worst Titan score...


I was gonna say, I can almost get that with my 6950


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Dang, thats impressive!
> I was gonna say, I can almost get that with my 6950


Haha yeah, first time I've seen an average of 93% GPU usage in 3Dmark11.


----------



## brown bird

12666...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376206


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Haha yeah, first time I've seen an average of 93% GPU usage in 3Dmark11.


well, once you get that 2600k, you will demolish my score


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Worst Titan score? Worst Titan score...


The Titan score (graphics) is actually pretty good looking at the cpu that was driving the system.
That is the funniest scoring I have seen though, with the teeny little physics & combined. Just a bit of a bottleneck there...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brown bird*
> 
> 12666...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376206


It's like 3dmark is telling you where to go....


----------



## pantrofl

Can anyone explain to me how I hit 20k graphics score on my crossfire 7950s with 1190mhz core and 1650 mem clocks, but then tested it with 1200mhz core and the graphics score came out at 15k.

Just tested it again at 1150mhz core / 1700mhz memory, and the graphics score came out at around 14.5k. Havn't changed the CPU, which scores around the same number every time.


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantrofl*
> 
> Can anyone explain to me how I hit 20k graphics score on my crossfire 7950s with 1190mhz core and 1650 mem clocks, but then tested it with 1200mhz core and the graphics score came out at 15k.
> 
> Just tested it again at 1150mhz core / 1700mhz memory, and the graphics score came out at around 14.5k. Havn't changed the CPU, which scores around the same number every time.


Your oc probably is unstable. 1700 mhz memory. I am sure that memory error is the bad guy here


----------



## pantrofl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Your oc probably is unstable. 1700 mhz memory. I am sure that memory error is the bad guy here


I just tried again but the score is still riduculously low
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376509 - 1 minute ago

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370040 - yesterday

Edit:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376542 stock clocks

Euhhhhh, that seems to be the same score as a single 7950 would get. What could be wrong? lol


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pantrofl*
> 
> I just tried again but the score is still riduculously low
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376509 - 1 minute ago
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6370040 - yesterday
> 
> Edit:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6376542 stock clocks
> 
> Euhhhhh, that seems to be the same score as a single 7950 would get. What could be wrong? lol


Try cf on stock. Then try again with cf oc. On msi AB increase the power limit to 20% and check for throttling


----------



## paleh0rse14

Latest and greatest...

*i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz ; (2x) Powercolor AX7870 Myst (XT) in Crossfire @ 1215 / 1615*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382233

http://imgur.com/P1s0D3A


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Latest and greatest...
> 
> *i5 3570K @ 4.2 GHz ; (2x) Powercolor AX7870 Myst (XT) in Crossfire @ 1215 / 1615*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382233
> 
> http://imgur.com/P1s0D3A


That GPU score for those two....


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382905

i7 [email protected]@[email protected] 1110 - 1260 / 3535 GTX660ti TRI SLI Its a good start I rekon











http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4658653


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382905
> 
> i7 [email protected]@[email protected] 1110 - 1260 / 3535 GTX660ti TRI SLI Its a good start I rekon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4658653

















not to shabby eh bro


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to shabby eh bro


Oh thanks wara ta







Im quite chuffed with myself







and 98fps / 4100pts on valley as well








But if I unlock the bios's prob only get another 50mhz with no kboost and +.0400 higher core volts


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Oh thanks wara ta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im quite chuffed with myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 98fps / 4100pts on valley as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if I unlock the bios's prob only get another 50mhz with no kboost and +.0400 higher core volts


You'd be doing better than me. I ran through at least 15 different hashes and couldnt get any better clocks than I did with the default BIOS.


----------



## maestrobg

monster 7970









13 313 p

1200mhz/1375mhz


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 
> 
> monster 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 313 p
> 
> 1200mhz/1375mhz


Umm is that crossfire? One of my 7970's doesn't get that @1200/1575.

Must not be default settings......


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Umm is that crossfire? One of my 7970's doesn't get that @1200/1575.
> 
> Must not be default settings......


Has to be tesselation settings or lucid, it's the score of a 1400Mhz 7970.


----------



## necromancer31

Got some tweaking done(still not done) and have this!
P9383
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388227
*back to tweaking, lets see what I can really get out of this baby*


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> Necro quote - just scored some 2400 C10 tridentX, will post my thoughts later. Im too shy to post my score until its decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for the input!


l'm definitely considering throwing my 16GB 2133 kit back in, in place of my 32GB 1600 CAS 9 kit I have installed now... its SUPER hard to OC such a large amount of NAND chips.


----------



## Zhohner

My Score:

P16495

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388875

Going to try and squeeze out a few more points, I'm hoping to push the GPU a little more.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> My Score:
> 
> P16495
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388875
> 
> Going to try and squeeze out a few more points, I'm hoping to push the GPU a little more.


O/c your 3820 and max your ram speed that will give you some more points as well


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> O/c your 3820 and max your ram speed that will give you some more points as well


I had the CPU running at 5GHz for that run, I've tried to push it a little further without any success. I'll take your advice and look into the RAM, hopefully some points to be found there.

As for the GPU, I've hit a wall at 1050/6748MHz.


----------



## K62-RIG

Pretty stoked with this score. 2 old gtx 570s.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6389202


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> Pretty stoked with this score. 2 old gtx 570s.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6389202


I had a pair of 570 cu2 's on my old AM3+ rig . Chunky buggars


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Has to be tesselation settings or lucid, it's the score of a 1400Mhz 7970.


I would say Tessellation...


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 
> 
> monster 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 313 p
> 
> 1200mhz/1375mhz


Compare link? I can't do that at 1300/1800.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> Compare link? I can't do that at 1300/1800.


Not sure if legit...

Couldnt get those scores either with a 1250/1800 on my 7970 Matrix...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> Compare link? I can't do that at 1300/1800.


I wanna see the link as well

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Not sure if legit...
> 
> Couldnt get those scores either with a 1250/1800 on my 7970 Matrix...


You're not the only one....


----------



## TomashT

It's not legit. I just saw he's running a 3.5GHz Ivy Bridge for that submission.
I get 800 points less with a 4.9GHz SB-E, and a 7970 at 1300/1800.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> It's not legit. I just saw he's running a 3.5GHz Ivy Bridge for that submission.
> I get 800 points less with a 4.9GHz SB-E, and a 7970 at 1300/1800.


Lol what an idiot.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol what an idiot.


same here . . .

http://www.overclock.net/t/325228/post-your-3dmark-vantage-scores-here/2080#post_19685957


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> same here . . .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/325228/post-your-3dmark-vantage-scores-here/2080#post_19685957


He's posting GTX680 scores in there, but 7970 in here? Makes no sense. Not even from a trolling point of view.


----------



## sugarhell

He just have tesseletaion off or low. Not the first not the last that do it


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> I had the CPU running at 5GHz for that run, I've tried to push it a little further without any success. I'll take your advice and look into the RAM, hopefully some points to be found there.
> 
> As for the GPU, I've hit a wall at 1050/6748MHz.


How come you get 10800 for the 3820 @ 5.0GHz while I get 10200 with my 2600k @ 4.5GHz? (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363049) I think something is wrong with your settings...


----------



## TomashT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> How come you get 10800 for the 3820 @ 5.0GHz while I get 10200 with my 2600k @ 4.5GHz? (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363049) I think something is wrong with your settings...


3820 is the gimp LGA2011 CPU. It's a quadcore.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> 3820 is the gimp LGA2011 CPU. It's a quadcore.


I know it's a quad core but still his is an Ivy @ 5.0GHz...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> How come you get 10800 for the 3820 @ 5.0GHz while I get 10200 with my 2600k @ 4.5GHz? (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363049) I think something is wrong with your settings...


win8


----------



## jimbo02816

One of the best graphics scores I've seen for these cards crossfired

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393274


----------



## kzone75

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393265


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393265


Nice, but come on. I did 11k with the 8350 anda 7970! You can do it!


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6393265
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but come on. I did 11k with the 8350 anda 7970! You can do it!
Click to expand...

Baby steps, ya know.


----------



## Ali Man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6192081


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> It's not legit. I just saw he's running a 3.5GHz Ivy Bridge for that submission.
> I get 800 points less with a 4.9GHz SB-E, and a 7970 at 1300/1800.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol what an idiot.


This is the thread to post scores that are tess disabled instead of the ranked threads. I usually run tess off for hwbot, but normally say it in the post.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is the thread to post scores that are tess disabled instead of the ranked threads. I usually run tess off for hwbot, but normally say it in the post.


That isnt frowned upon or anything?


----------



## alancsalt

There are no rankings in this thread..
Threads with rankings usually specify their conditions in the first post (OP)
With HWbot, I think it is because there is no reliable way to detect driver alterations. Rather than make an unenforceable rule, driver modification is allowed.
Regardless, with any competition, it is a good thing to check the rules before you start.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomashT*
> 
> 3820 is the gimp LGA2011 CPU. It's a quadcore.


HEY 3820 IS NOT GIMP






















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382905 @[email protected]


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HEY 3820 IS NOT GIMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382905 @[email protected]


Now that's a reasonable score somewhat for the 3820









Edit: Your profile pic scares me LOL, YOUR 3820 is the best.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Now that's a reasonable score somewhat for the 3820


Why are you expecting it to be anything other than a quad-core SB chip with 20MB cache? Its going to perform exactly like a 2600k/2700k at the same clocks. Sure, it has memory bandwidth for days but none of these platforms are slow on the memory side to begin with.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Why are you expecting it to be anything other than a quad-core SB chip with 20MB cache? Its going to perform exactly like a 2600k/2700k at the same clocks. Sure, it has memory bandwidth for days but none of these platforms are slow on the memory side to begin with.


But people say that Ivy's perform up to 10% better clock-to-clock compared to sandy's.
but I don't know, enlighten me


----------



## madweazl

Eeked out a few more points but still cant break the 16k barrier









Score

http://s779.photobucket.com/user/madweazl/media/15738_zpsefa2117d.jpg.html

Edit: On the plus side, it's the top score i5 with SLI 670s on HWBot (tesselation enabled too).


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> O/c your 3820 and max your ram speed that will give you some more points as well


Bumped the RAM up to 2333MHz, managed to net a few extra points

Scored: P16911

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6394886

Pretty happy with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> How come you get 10800 for the 3820 @ 5.0GHz while I get 10200 with my 2600k @ 4.5GHz? (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363049) I think something is wrong with your settings...


First of all, impressive score on your part. Secondly, I ran the test again, after a bit of tweaking as mentioned above. The CPU (Physics) score is a little better this time at 11384.


----------



## alancsalt

Maybe he has special cooling?









HOMECINEMA
i7 3820 [email protected]@1.535vcore


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Bumped the RAM up to 2333MHz, managed to net a few extra points
> First of all, impressive score on your part. Secondly, I ran the test again, after a bit of tweaking as mentioned above. The CPU (Physics) score is a little better this time at 11384.


Thanks, and now you got it right


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> But people say that Ivy's perform up to 10% better clock-to-clock compared to sandy's.
> but I don't know, enlighten me


Well, its NOT an Ivy chip, it is a Sandy Bridge chip. IB-E is not out yet. Therefore, the 3820 is about the same as a 2600k/2700k clock for clock, and a few % behind the 3770k. Were you confused because of the 3-series prefix?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Now that's a reasonable score somewhat for the 3820
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Your profile pic scares me LOL, YOUR 3820 is the best.


That's why im the 3820 MADMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Bumped the RAM up to 2333MHz, managed to net a few extra points
> 
> Scored: P16911
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6394886
> 
> Pretty happy with that.
> First of all, impressive score on your part. Secondly, I ran the test again, after a bit of tweaking as mentioned above. The CPU (Physics) score is a little better this time at 11384.


Good stuff







Glad I could point you in the right direction









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Maybe he has special cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOMECINEMA
> i7 3820 [email protected]@1.535vcore


With you around I don't need to post my "SPECIAL COOLING" pics do I ?


----------



## alancsalt

Blowing your cover, eh?









The engineering half of my brain finds a certain beauty in that setup of yours.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Well, its NOT an Ivy chip, it is a Sandy Bridge chip. IB-E is not out yet. Therefore, the 3820 is about the same as a 2600k/2700k clock for clock, and a few % behind the 3770k. Were you confused because of the 3-series prefix?


+REP
Oh wow, now the benchmark results make sense! I just knew this from you LOL. All this time I was thinking it's an Ivy chip and yah because of the 3 prefix








Thanks for letting me know mate.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> +REP
> Oh wow, now the benchmark results make sense! I just knew this from you LOL. All this time I was thinking it's an Ivy chip and yah because of the 3 prefix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know mate.


lol no problem, I was wondering what you were on about for a while there. Yeah, Intel is not known for naming things to make sense or be easy to understand. Probably for them the more confusing the better it is, people will just buy the most expensive one to be safe.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Blowing your cover, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The engineering half of my brain finds a certain beauty in that setup of yours.


Yeah not to bad results for somethin I chucked together







Cost me 20 bucks all up and that was to rig up something to duct the exhaust out the window and some duct tape , flex cost nada for off cuts


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Eeked out a few more points but still cant break the 16k barrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score
> 
> http://s779.photobucket.com/user/madweazl/media/15738_zpsefa2117d.jpg.html
> 
> Edit: On the plus side, it's the top score i5 with SLI 670s on HWBot (tesselation enabled too).


Don't worry man, I'll do that for you











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5305748


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HEY 3820 IS NOT GIMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6382905 @[email protected]


My 3770K at 4.7GHz get's 12322 graphics score, So the 3820 is a little down









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6222547


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> My 3770K at 4.7GHz get's 12322 graphics score, So the 3820 is a little down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6222547










tryin to bring me down eh


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin to bring me down eh


Ill step in so they can bash me instead.

Hey guys ive got AMD.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ill step in so they can bash me instead.
> 
> Hey guys ive got AMD.


FLMAO


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin to bring me down eh










I did just delid my 3770K today, So im hoping to push to 4.9GHz maybe even 5.0GHz if I can


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did just delid my 3770K today, So im hoping to push to 4.9GHz maybe even 5.0GHz if I can


Awesome so you managed to "JUST DO IT " and not cut mem channels off







Sweet


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Awesome so you managed to "JUST DO IT " and not cut mem channels off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet


It was really easy with this new razorless de-liding method







http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade

Right now i've dropped 12c just with using MX-2


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> It was really easy with this new razorless de-liding method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade
> 
> Right now i've dropped 12c just with using MX-2


Is that @ idle or under load


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Is that @ idle or under load


Idle is about the same, But under load I was at 84c-85c, And now im at 72c-73c


----------



## maestrobg

omg !!!

14002 p !!!

graphics score 14889 p !!!

core clock 1240 mhz

mem clock 1800 mhz !!!

insane monster


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> omg !!!
> 
> 14002 p !!!
> 
> graphics score 14889 p !!!
> 
> core clock 1240 mhz
> 
> mem clock 1800 mhz !!!
> 
> insane monster


FAKE!

I dont even get 12k at 1250/1800. Stop posting, we dont appreciate your BS. Reported.


----------



## maestrobg

not fake, only deactivate tesseletion, it is allowed on competitions, why not here?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> not fake, only deactivate tesseletion, it is allowed on competitions, why not here?


It's allowed, when you make a post. Just quote "tessellation disabled"

That will give a detail of your scores, gives everyone an understanding....

Another good idea, might wanna put your specs in your sig.... Use link below

Link For Sig


----------



## kzone75

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397408


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Beta driver 314.21







Unlocked Bios as well
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397475


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Beta driver 314.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked Bios as well
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397475


Impressive!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Beta driver 314.21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocked Bios as well
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397475


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> Impressive!


Thanks mate







This is new territory for me







So im starting to suss things out with the video side of things . 20000 would have been sweet


----------



## Zhohner

Ok, here is my third and probably final score attempt. I loaded a fresh install of Windows 7 onto my SSD and tightened up the RAM timings. Also managed to squeeze a few more precious MHz out of the GPU.

My Score:

P17428

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397846

In particular I'm quite pleased with the improved physics score this time around. (12342)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Ok, here is my third and probably final score attempt. I loaded a fresh install of Windows 7 onto my SSD and tightened up the RAM timings. Also managed to squeeze a few more precious MHz out of the GPU.
> 
> My Score:
> 
> P17428
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397846
> 
> In particular I'm quite pleased with the improved physics score this time around. (12342)


Nice one fella


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Nice one fella


Thanks mate.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Ok, here is my third and probably final score attempt. I loaded a fresh install of Windows 7 onto my SSD and tightened up the RAM timings. Also managed to squeeze a few more precious MHz out of the GPU.
> 
> My Score:
> 
> P17428
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397846
> 
> In particular I'm quite pleased with the improved physics score this time around. (12342)


Nice run, you're a little higher than I was with a 3930k and 690! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5643217


----------



## Ali Man

Two 690's and just 17k?
That's like four 680's, too dam low of a score.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Two 690's and just 17k?
> That's like four 680's, too dam low of a score.


It's one GTX690, everything identifies it as 2x because of the two GPUs.

Like so, I know for a fact I only have 1.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> It's one GTX690, everything identifies it as 2x because of the two GPUs.
> 
> Like so, I know for a fact I only have 1.


Ah I see, makes sense then.


----------



## yawa

Absolute best I can get on my GTX 670 and remain stable is 1254/3225. My FX 8350 is at 4.8Ghz. My scores are...

Graphics: 10001
CPU: 8231
Combined: 7467
Pscore: P9380

I think I just got a bunk EVGA 670. Which is sad since in the future I will be adding it too my loop. But considering I don't feel like going down the path of a bios flash, I guess I'll be adding it too my loop simply to eliminate the noise of the stock fan.

Oh well.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6402830


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Absolute best I can get on my GTX 670 and remain stable is 1254/3225. My FX 8350 is at 4.8Ghz. My scores are...
> 
> Graphics: 10001
> CPU: 8231
> Combined: 7467
> Pscore: P9380
> 
> I think I just got a bunk EVGA 670. Which is sad since in the future I will be adding it too my loop. But considering I don't feel like going down the path of a bios flash, I guess I'll be adding it too my loop simply to eliminate the noise of the stock fan.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6402830


Actually that's an average core clock for a 670.....


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

No means to post off-topic, but this thread has been highly amusing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Absolute best I can get on my GTX 670 and remain stable is 1254/3225. My FX 8350 is at 4.8Ghz. My scores are...
> 
> Graphics: 10001
> CPU: 8231
> Combined: 7467
> Pscore: P9380
> 
> I think I just got a bunk EVGA 670. Which is sad since in the future I will be adding it too my loop. But considering I don't feel like going down the path of a bios flash, I guess I'll be adding it too my loop simply to eliminate the noise of the stock fan.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6402830


EVGA's quality has gone down the drain in the past few years.
Had a friend who had to RMA 4 of their cards, and another who had to RMA one of the z77 motherboards repeatedly because it wouldn't show video, and it kept downclocking his ram. He eventually gave up and got a gaming laptop instead.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Actually that's an average core clock for a 670.....


didnt know 670s performed that bad at those clocks, my 7950 at 1265/1500 got a much higher score.


----------



## marc0053

marc_0053 ---- I7 2700K @ 5.0 GHz --- GTX Titan @ 1215 core 3604 memory (using RR09SS Bios)
3D Mark 11 = P15140
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6403498

3D Mark (13) = 10715
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/529758


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> didnt know 670s performed that bad at those clocks, my 7950 at 1265/1500 got a much higher score.


One of my old 670's @ 1247 & a 2600K Which was the max I could get with the best one.

Link


----------



## Rangerjr1

I get a graphics score of 11150 or more with a 7950 at 1250/1450


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I get a graphics score of 11150 or more with a 7950 at 1250/1450


I think IPC for the 7 series cards are way better than the 6 series of Nvidia....... That's a real good 7970... 670's were clocked higher

7970



670



One Titan.... Titan


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Physics score went up 700 points going from 1600 9-9-9-24 to 2400 10-12-12-31, Nice!







Now to get to 10,000 physics


----------



## lilchronic

3570k 5.1 ghz 2x 670 FTW
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## madweazl

Damn you 670 owners and your 16k results!


----------



## blade4246

One Diamond 7970 1310 / 1810








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414497

With Lucid Virtu MVP enable, GTX Titan scores








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414434


----------



## JoeChamberlain

Meh...


----------



## TheLightBulb

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6406680 P8092

CPU isn't overclocked yet, will be soon.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blade4246*
> 
> One Diamond 7970 1310 / 1810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414497
> 
> With Lucid Virtu MVP enable, GTX Titan scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414434


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeChamberlain*
> 
> Meh...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLightBulb*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6406680 P8092
> 
> CPU isn't overclocked yet, will be soon.


I expect 4.8Ghz outta alla yous!


----------



## Rangerjr1

Come on guys, dont let me and my AMD CHIP put you to shame with better physics score!!!


----------



## masterofevil22

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397121

I get a Performance score of 9659 with one 7950 at 1150 GPU and 1550 Mem, using just ccc. Also i have an 8350 at 4.7Ghz (noctua d-14) and 16gigs mem this is my daily setup.. my cpu can get to 5ghz np. if i juiced the card with trixx or afterburner or something it would go higher too. I DO keep the %20 "power control settings" up in ccc, just to avoid GPU throttling; which WILL happen if this is not enabled.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

P18,500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6419193

Stock 4GB EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ in SLI

I think I can hit 20K with some overclock.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 
> 
> P18,500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6419193
> 
> Stock 4GB EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ in SLI
> 
> I think I can hit 20K with some overclock.


Physics score sure makes a difference here. My graphics score isnt too far off of yours but my total score is significantly lower. Might have to jump up to an i7 soon.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blade4246*
> 
> One Diamond 7970 1310 / 1810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414497
> 
> With Lucid Virtu MVP enable, GTX Titan scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414434


Whoa, that's a crazy score with Virtu MVP.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Come on guys, dont let me and my AMD CHIP put you to shame with better physics score!!!


dont worry dawg i got there back








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## hurricane28

this is my latest result









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066

let me know what you think.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is my latest result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066
> 
> let me know what you think.


What has changed? lol


----------



## hurricane28

well if you take a closer look the physics score is higher and the p score is gained by more than 100 points according to my other score.

but strangely the graphics score is lower wile my other scores are higher.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6359800

Old score 4.8GHz with my 7950.
Im not even trying.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2774481 Current CPU settings max temps are 63-64C on while IBT for 30 runs. I wont elaborate more on that. Believe it or dont i dont care.


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

I know when this thread has more than 10 new posts that there must be an AMD vs Nvidia vs Intel Epeen war. Right again


----------



## hurricane28

haha that's indeed a nice score man i must give you that.

and like i said before the 7950 was much more expensive than my 660 ti so 269 to 325 so that is a big difference.

i am only using 192 bit instead of the 384 u have.

maybe i buy the EVGA GTX 680 4GB, i really like that card. but for now i am happy with my card and score heck i am the only one with that score according to 3d mark


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha that's indeed a nice score man i must give you that.
> 
> and like i said before the 7950 was much more expensive than my 660 ti so 269 to 325 so that is a big difference.
> 
> i am only using 192 bit instead of the 384 u have.
> 
> maybe i buy the EVGA GTX 680 4GB, i really like that card. but for now i am happy with my card and score heck i am the only one with that score according to 3d mark


Try to beat my 7970 with that 680


----------



## hurricane28

so you say that your 7950 is faster than a 4GB GTX 680? i don't think so







i can't get it now but i would like to buy it when the price is right.

also are you sure you are stable at those voltages? it seems very unlikely because i never saw someone with 5ghz with that low of voltage.

an to be hones i don't know if i believe that you get stable at 1.512 volts and get 63C, i don't say you can't but it is very unlikely.

i get 55C with my h100i 5ghz and 1.550 core so or you have golden chip or u try to mock people over here.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> so you say that your 7950 is faster than a 4GB GTX 680?


Where did i say this? The rest i dont know what you are talking about lol

Im not trying to "mock" anyone. Some think its trolling but its not, i already said i dont care if you guys dont beilive i got 5GHz stable or not.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Try to beat my 7970 with that 680


Try to beat one of my Titans with your 7970









j/p


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Try to beat one of my Titans with your 7970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/p


I cant obviously.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes of course you did u have 7970 -_- and your chip is clocked at 5.2 and mine at 5ghz so only a small difference.
> 
> but for 200 euro's more u only get a few points more in my opinion so i am very happy with my score and i can play any game at the highest only crysis 3 is a pain but even that game i can play at almost the highest settings and get 50fps average


i paid $100 more

and 2k points is not a few.

i think a mod deleted the post where you said your 660ti could beat a 7970


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i paid $100 more
> 
> and 2k points is not a few.
> 
> i think a mod deleted the post where you said your 660ti could beat a 7970


Yeah on what earth? Maybe if we underclock a 7970 at 750-800 mhz


----------



## altsanity

*P10618*

[email protected], 7950 @ 1250/1525, RAM 2133MHz @ 9-10-10-27

Graphics Score
11112

Physics Score
9405

Combined Score
9315

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6379492


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i paid $100 more
> 
> and 2k points is not a few.
> 
> i think a mod deleted the post where you said your 660ti could beat a 7970


i never said that, i said and i quote myself, that i don't know and i will try it, that is what i said and obviously i did not beat it.

well prices are much different compare to holland where everything is very expensive.

if i can find a card that is like 65 euro's more and get 2k points more i would get it but it is not possible. like i said before i need to contact my aunt she lives in the us to get me some parts and sent id to me LOL i am not joking the prices here are ridiculous.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i never said that, i said and i quote myself, that i don't know and i will try it, that is what i said and obviously i did not beat it.
> 
> well prices are much different compare to holland where everything is very expensive.
> 
> if i can find a card that is like 65 euro's more and get 2k points more i would get it but it is not possible. like i said before i need to contact my aunt she lives in the us to get me some parts and sent id to me LOL i am not joking the prices here are ridiculous.


Holland is ridiculous? Have you seen NORWAY?


----------



## hurricane28

no i have not, is it much more compare to Holland? and also you said that u get paid more so that narrows it down a bit but we don't get payed more, instead we getting less money LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> no i have not, is it much more compare to Holland? and also you said that u get paid more so that narrows it down a bit but we don't get payed more, instead we getting less money LOL


LOLOLOL XDXXDXDXDXD


----------



## hurricane28

also what program did u use to stress test your system? i use aida64 but u mention something else earlier.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> also what program did u use to stress test your system? i use aida64 but u mention something else earlier.


You dont belive my system stability and you rely on aida? lol


----------



## hurricane28

haha i don't know dude maybe there are some better testing programs but i get on the aida64 FPU test 67C and i am running my cooler in push pull now so the performance is very poor of this thing.

also i have voltage of 1.568. but what is that program u use than? i would like to test that too.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha i don't know dude maybe there are some better testing programs but i get on the aida64 FPU test 67C and i am running my cooler in push pull now so the performance is very poor of this thing.
> 
> also i have voltage of 1.568. but what is that program u use than? i would like to test that too.


IBT AVX.


----------



## hurricane28

ok thnx i will give that a twirl.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Gtx 660 (non ti) @1293Mhz, 3770k @ 4.8Ghz

Single card

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424013

SLI...









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484079


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Gtx 660 (non ti) @1293Mhz, 3770k @ 4.8Ghz
> 
> Single card
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424013
> 
> SLI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4484079


Great stuff man.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> challenge met
> (assuming the same criteria)
> 
> if i ever get off my lazy bum i can do it with my physics score alot higher and score more in p
> 
> although i dont think your cpu is better then mine, just that 3dmark is programed just as bad as everything else
> 
> when will people update programming so we can move on in the pc world to the next gen.


Thats a nice score! My runs that you beat were back in November, and drivers have sure improved since then. I think I was on 12.11 with my 7950, wonder what it could do with current drivers.

I need to get to overclocking my Titan one of these days but here is my baseline quick +50/+200: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6396317


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414517







Better physics score by 240 but 27pscore less . Cant complain


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

It would be appreciated if everyone could not post childish remarks about each other. It would be even greater if we could drop the "brand favourtism". Both Nvidia and Amd make excellent graphics card. Fighting for which one is better is pointless...

I also don't want to see what i just saw about 2 pages agtherwise, warnings/infractions will be handed out.


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better physics score by 240 but 27pscore less . Cant complain


Nice run mate







, what voltage are you using to hit that CPU clock?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better physics score by 240 but 27pscore less . Cant complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zhohner*
> 
> Nice run mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what voltage are you using to hit that CPU clock?
Click to expand...

Hey bloke







1.535vcore in bios + Extreme LLC and my air bending skillz . DUCTED AIR CON


----------



## Zhohner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.535vcore in bios + Extreme LLC and my air bending skillz . DUCTED AIR CON


Haha that's insane! You must have a decent chip, I need that much voltage just to hit 5GHz!


----------



## six3onei

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6436598

*P8356*
_with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i7-920 Processor_

Graphics Score
*8745*

Physics Score
*7313*

Combined Score
*7463*


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *six3onei*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6436598
> 
> *P8356*
> _with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i7-920 Processor_
> 
> Graphics Score
> *8745*
> 
> Physics Score
> *7313*
> 
> Combined Score
> *7463*


Comeon. a 7950 can do a lot better. Overclock it.


----------



## six3onei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Comeon. a 7950 can do a lot better. Overclock it.


http://i.imgur.com/RJAbt9o.jpg









I did unless I need a different program to go higher then 1200


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *six3onei*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/RJAbt9o.jpg
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did unless I need a different program to go higher then 1200


Increase the power limit and use MSI AB or Trixx for OC.


----------



## six3onei

P8399

1213/1400

vddc 1.137

not sure how high i should go


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thank you




Offset +100MHz, boosted to 1.3GHz... Will flash to modded voltage unlocked BIOS and see how much more I can get out of these FTW+ cards... Think I can hit P13K?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> 
> 
> Offset +100MHz, boosted to 1.3GHz... Will flash to modded voltage unlocked BIOS and see how much more I can get out of these FTW+ cards... Think I can hit P13K?


would hope so for the price of those 680s.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363659 now because of the poorness in how currant programs are coded you obviously will run me over on physics ( so sick of programs using 10year old codes that are just recycled over and over again.... what happened to programming the best code for current gen ) just relize you only use 1 gpu thought it was 2
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363400

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6361491

please only look at the graphics score


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> would hope so for the price of those 680s.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363659 now because of the poorness in how currant programs are coded you obviously will run me over on physics ( so sick of programs using 10year old codes that are just recycled over and over again.... what happened to programming the best code for current gen ) just relize you only use 1 gpu thought it was 2
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6361491
> 
> please only look at the graphics score


Huh? No the physics portion of 3DMark is entirely CPU dependent and is heavily
multi-threaded. The 8350 will never beat a 3930K... Maybe if I was at stock clocks with turbo disabled and you overclocked it to 5GHz. Lol "coding?" That's a cop out.

As for the single gpu score it is very nice however your multi gpu score is a bit low.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Huh? No the physics portion of 3DMark is entirely CPU dependent and is heavily
> multi-threaded. The 8350 will never beat a 3930K... Maybe if I was at stock clocks with turbo disabled and you overclocked it to 5GHz. Lol "coding?" That's a cop out.
> 
> As for the single gpu score it is very nice however your multi gpu score is a bit low.


no it isnt a cop out it is the truth. all programs should be properly coded for multi threaded. i want to see the first enterprise dang it and lets face it the only way that will happen is with multi threaded programs !~~~~it is still coded using outdated coding methods

face it. 99% of companies dont want people to re code everything to newer standards when they could just update existing code. it is much cheaper.

i never said my physics score would beat you. i did say if it was properly coded you would not run over me asmuch

the daul gpu i know i was just informed earlier. probably because it is highly unstable lol i was just doing it to piss off someone ( still beat him though lol )


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> no it isnt a cop out it is the truth. all programs should be properly coded for multi threaded. i want to see the first enterprise dang it and lets face it the only way that will happen is with multi threaded programs !~~~~it is still coded using outdated coding methods
> 
> face it. 99% of companies dont want people to re code everything to newer standards when they could just update existing code. it is much cheaper.
> 
> i never said my physics score would beat you. i did say if it was properly coded you would not run over me asmuch
> 
> the daul gpu i know i was just informed earlier. probably because it is highly unstable lol i was just doing it to piss off someone ( still beat him though lol )


In heavily multi-threaded scenarios,BD and PD processors at the same clock speeds are 50%+ slower than SB-E, it's just fact. There is a reason why it's twice as expensive. 8350s compete against 3570Ks/3770Ks.

Quick dirty run with just +50 offset and CPU only @ 4.6GHz.



I'm sure I can break P20K with 4.8GHz+ CPU and +100 offset.

By the way, you like graphics score?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> In heavily multi-threaded scenarios,BD and PD processors at the same clock speeds are 50%+ slower than SB-E, it's just fact. There is a reason why it's twice as expensive. 8350s compete against 3570Ks/3770Ks.
> 
> Quick dirty run with just +50 offset and CPU only @ 4.6GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can break P20K with 4.8GHz+ CPU and +100 offset.
> 
> By the way, you like graphics score?


nice !


----------



## dizzin9

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6444910

P7867

AMD FX-6300 @ 4.5Ghz
Sapphire 7870 Ghz OC Edition 2GB @ 1225/1450
Catalyst 13.1


----------



## YounGMessiah

i5-3570k @ 4.3GHz

EVGA 4GB GTX 680

P9891

Graphics score: 11279

Physics: 7192

Combined: 7278


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC i7 3930k [email protected] GTX 660ti TRI SLI 20631









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6452317
 First run


----------



## alancsalt

Uh-oh...


----------



## Shaefurr

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6451960

6574

i5-750 @ 3.8GHz
MSI 560 ti 448 core @ 930/1860/1950


----------



## Tigrrshark

P11274

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6457317

AMD FX 8350 @4.5ghz
Biostar TA990fxe mobo
2x EVGA sc gtx 660 in SLI
2x 8gb Gskill Ripjaws 1600 ram
60gb ssd
2tb hdd
Raidmax 730 watt ps


----------



## paleh0rse14

Latest and greatest...

--i5 3570k @ 4.3 GHz
--2x Powercolor AX7870 (XT) Myst Edition in Crossfire @ 1210/1610
--AMD 13.4 Drivers
--Sapphire .30 Bios on both GPUs
--Win7 x64

*Results*
(P) 13511
Gfx: 17189
Physics: 8440
Combined: 7934
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458221
http://imgur.com/qidmz3C


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5088MHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458820


----------



## FtW 420

Well matched graphics & physics scores!

Think the 3930k was at 4.8Ghz here, Titan at 1320 core


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414824


----------



## Rangerjr1

There should be a thread of its own that only allows 2011 6 core CPUs and Titans lol.

UNFAIR!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> There should be a thread of its own that only allows 2011 6 core CPUs and Titans lol.
> 
> UNFAIR!


I've almost done the same with a 3770k & 7970.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've almost done the same with a 3770k & 7970.










Ive gotten 11K max with my 7970 and 8350.


----------



## FtW 420

The 7970 score was with tessellation disabled for hwbot, with tess enabled think the best I did was a bit over P14000, that was before the 12.11 driver though. I rarely do tess enabled when benching AMD cards, but forget to disable it now & then.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I've almost done the same with a 3770k & 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive gotten 11K max with my 7970 and 8350.
Click to expand...

11k is pretty good for your set up. FTW is using Ln2 hence both the 6+ GHz i7-3770k and the gpu core of 1617MHz. not sure if he had to do a volt mod on the GPU to get such a high core clock!?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 11k is pretty good for your set up. FTW is using Ln2 hence both the 6+ GHz i7-3770k and the gpu core of 1617MHz. not sure if he had to do a volt mod on the GPU to get such a high core clock!?


Using the 7970 Lightning, it allows up to 1.8V in software. My reference 7970 needed volt modding to get close to that, it barely managed 1550 core at higher voltage.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Using the 7970 Lightning, it allows up to 1.8V in software. My reference 7970 needed volt modding to get close to that, it barely managed 1550 core at higher voltage.


As if 1550 is bad hahha.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 11k is pretty good for your set up. FTW is using Ln2 hence both the 6+ GHz i7-3770k and the gpu core of 1617MHz. not sure if he had to do a volt mod on the GPU to get such a high core clock!?
> 
> 
> 
> Using the 7970 Lightning, it allows up to 1.8V in software. My reference 7970 needed volt modding to get close to that, it barely managed 1550 core at higher voltage.
Click to expand...

ahh yep i remember thats why you guys like the lightnings after reading some stuff on the recent challenge


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> There should be a thread of its own that only allows 2011 6 core CPUs and Titans lol.
> 
> UNFAIR!


I know right! Seriously my score is in the top bracket for my cpu/gpu, but its still a garbage score compared to all these others lol


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaefurr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> There should be a thread of its own that only allows 2011 6 core CPUs and Titans lol.
> 
> UNFAIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know right! Seriously my score is in the top bracket for my cpu/gpu, but its still a garbage score compared to all these others lol
Click to expand...

that is all you should care about is how good your set up is compared to similar set ups


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> As if 1550 is bad hahha.


It wasn't good enough for the competition I was in at the time, ended 4th & top 3 moved on to the final stage...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that is all you should care about is how good your set up is compared to similar set ups


This! If your scores are competitive with other people using the same cpu, gpu & cooling, you are doing it right.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Do you guys think a i7 920 @ 3.8 is bottle necking my 4g 680? I got a score of 10100 with a modest boost speed of 1179.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Do you guys think a i7 920 @ 3.8 is bottle necking my 4g 680? I got a score of 10100 with a modest boost speed of 1179.


Not really.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Cool thx


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> that is all you should care about is how good your set up is compared to similar set ups


Quote:


> This! If your scores are competitive with other people using the same cpu, gpu & cooling, you are doing it right.


Oh im happy with the score for my system, just wish it was a lot higher







.Probably upgrade later this year anyway.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaefurr*
> 
> Oh im happy with the score for my system, just wish it was a lot higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Probably upgrade later this year anyway.


It never ends. I should be happier with scores but can't be when k|ngp|n still makes them look puny...


----------



## yawa

K guys. Just did a clean install of the new 320.00 Beta drivers after a full driver wipe. With my standard stable Overclock of +75 on the GPU and +95 on the Memory, as well as my FX-8350 at 4.4Ghz, my GTX 670 Scores as follows...

P9365
Graphics Score: 10259
Physics Score: 7702
Combined Score: 7047

Link:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6469092

I'm mentioning this because the new drivers after a clean install, seem quite good. I was generally having to apply an unstable +93 GPU OC to get that high into the 10000's on my graphics score.

I'm interested in anyone else using these drivers? What are your scores?


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6469127

7950 @ 1275/1500
8350 @ 4.85GHz

Oh and great scores Yawa!


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> K guys. Just did a clean install of the new 320.00 Beta drivers after a full driver wipe. With my standard stable Overclock of +75 on the GPU and +95 on the Memory, as well as my FX-8350 at 4.4Ghz, my GTX 670 Scores as follows...
> 
> P9365
> Graphics Score: 10259
> Physics Score: 7702
> Combined Score: 7047
> 
> Link:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6469092
> 
> I'm mentioning this because the new drivers after a clean install, seem quite good. I was generally having to apply an unstable +93 GPU OC to get that high into the 10000's on my graphics score.
> 
> I'm interested in anyone else using these drivers? What are your scores?


What clock speed is your card boosting to?


----------



## yawa

1228. She doesn't do much higher than that unfortuntely.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> 1228. She doesn't do much higher than that unfortuntely.


Well its pretty decent.


----------



## yawa

Eh it's not terrible. Certainly more than I need for 1080p. I'm just impressed with these beta drivers. Smoothest experience I've had so far.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Eh it's not terrible. Certainly more than I need for 1080p. I'm just impressed with these beta drivers. Smoothest experience I've had so far.


My first FTW+ card does 1.3GHz+, I can easily break 12K GPU score in 3DMark 11 but my second card is stuck at 1220MHz. I think it's time I flashed to a modded BIOS with unlocked voltages.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> In heavily multi-threaded scenarios,BD and PD processors at the same clock speeds are 50%+ slower than SB-E, it's just fact. There is a reason why it's twice as expensive. 8350s compete against 3570Ks/3770Ks.
> 
> Quick dirty run with just +50 offset and CPU only @ 4.6GHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I can break P20K with 4.8GHz+ CPU and +100 offset.
> 
> By the way, you like graphics score?


Get 20k!!!


----------



## Blindsay

My CPU is holding me back a bunch but here is mine, my 3dmark (the new one) is almost as high as this - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6470598


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> My CPU is holding me back a bunch but here is mine, my 3dmark (the new one) is almost as high as this - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6470598


How much do you get with 1 GPU?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> How much do you get with 1 GPU?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6418246


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6418246


Come on! Is that 7950 stock







? ...

It has to be! It can do so much better.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Come on! Is that 7950 stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? ...
> 
> It has to be! It can do so much better.


its at the clocks it shipped at which is 1000/1250

with my cpu bumped up to 4.6 and the gpu at 1125 it goes up to this - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424586


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> its at the clocks it shipped at which is 1000/1250
> 
> with my cpu bumped up to 4.6 and the gpu at 1125 it goes up to this - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6424586


Can you get your GPU any faster?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Can you get your GPU any faster?


1125 is as high as it will go on stock volts and it looks like my particular one is voltage locked

my cpu is holding me back, I am getting killed on the physics score


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> 1125 is as high as it will go on stock volts and it looks like my particular one is voltage locked


You should try another bios if you want to overclock more!


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You should try another bios if you want to overclock more!


I am happy with 1125 on stock volts, my cpu is whats killing the score. I have a new one in the works that should help a lot


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> I am happy with 1125 on stock volts, my cpu is whats killing the score. I have a new one in the works that should help a lot


well unless you get a 3770k or a 3930k you wont see much of an increase in score.


----------



## Scorpion49

I was going through my results pages and found some good ones from my past setups (click the pic to go there):


----------



## Rangerjr1

Awww man i want a 3930k







.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Awww man i want a 3930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I almost wish I still had one, I think I have had 3 at this point. I have the 3570k right now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I almost wish I still had one, I think I have had 3 at this point. I have the 3570k right now.


Why dont you have it anymore?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why dont you have it anymore?


Because I'm the worlds worst impulse buyer. Can't stop, not now not nevah.


----------



## Blindsay

Disabled ULPS and its a little better now

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6471189

I will either be getting a 3930k or a 3770k soon so my physics score will go up a lot (which is offered at the next intel retail edge deal)


----------



## Shoe326

Hello,
I currently have a 6950(unlocked shaders) and a 6970 in crossfire with a 3770K. I score P10262, Graphics 10626, physics 10018 and combined 8413. I game with 3 24" monitors at 6024X1200, and I was considering moving to a Sapphire 7970 6Gb. Was just wondering how much better this would be. Thanks for your input.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoe326*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 6950(unlocked shaders) and a 6970 in crossfire with a 3770K. I score P10262, Graphics 10626, physics 10018 and combined 8413. I game with 3 24" monitors at 6024X1200, and I was considering moving to a Sapphire 7970 6Gb. Was just wondering how much better this would be. Thanks for your input.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258


not sure if this benchmark translates to gaming performance but here is my 7950 . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666

add'l vram might help in raising some settings like aa. the 6GB version is alot more expensive. i have a cheap 7970 3GB i got for $365 and just using AB without increasing voltage did 10900 in grpahics at 1125/1505. so, if you find one that is voltage unlocked you should be able to surpass those cards of yours and have that vram headroom.

the thing to think about is newer cards are coming out soon.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoe326*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 6950(unlocked shaders) and a 6970 in crossfire with a 3770K. I score P10262, Graphics 10626, physics 10018 and combined 8413. I game with 3 24" monitors at 6024X1200, and I was considering moving to a Sapphire 7970 6Gb. Was just wondering how much better this would be. Thanks for your input.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258


I wouldnt bother, it will be about a wash performance wise. Unless you can do it for little to no money or really want to save some power then stick with what you have. I went from 2x 6970s myself to a single 7970 because i was moving to a small case and didnt have room for my 6970s anymore. but it was pretty much a wash performance wise


----------



## Fieldsweeper

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6476111

4796, But I believe its supposed to bee at least 500-1000 higher am I wrong? When I compare to others that have similar settings


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6476111
> 
> 4796, But I believe its supposed to bee at least 500-1000 higher am I wrong? When I compare to others that have similar settings


Your physics score is a little low, the GPU score is about the same as my stock score. You won't get much past 8000 on the physics even if you crank that 8350 to 5.2ghz, so I wouldn't worry about it. I had to take my FX 8320 to 5150mhz just to break 8000 points.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6476266


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Your physics score is a little low, the GPU score is about the same as my stock score. You won't get much past 8000 on the physics even if you crank that 8350 to 5.2ghz, so I wouldn't worry about it. I had to take my FX 8320 to 5150mhz just to break 8000 points.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6476266


Dont feed false info here.

I can reach 9100 on 5GHz. Im around 8700-8900 on 4.8. Im pretty sure you didnt optimize RAM or CPUNB.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Your physics score is a little low, the GPU score is about the same as my stock score. You won't get much past 8000 on the physics even if you crank that 8350 to 5.2ghz, so I wouldn't worry about it. I had to take my FX 8320 to 5150mhz just to break 8000 points.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6476266
> 
> 
> 
> Dont feed false info here.
> 
> I can reach 9100 on 5GHz. Im around 8700-8900 on 4.8. Im pretty sure you didnt optimize RAM or CPUNB.
Click to expand...

9100?? what GPU? how many? two?

also CPUNB what you mean?

Northbridge, ugh, last time i was into OC'ing was back when I had an AMD sempron lmao Socket A I believe

don't remember all this extra stuff like Northbridge and south bridge, onlything I remember was changing a jumper, changing the multiplier and FSB, and then there you are oc'd lmao


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Dont feed false info here.
> 
> I can reach 9100 on 5GHz. Im around 8700-8900 on 4.8. Im pretty sure you didnt optimize RAM or CPUNB.


Yes, I did. Your physics score is also affected by the GPU and the number of them, a lot of guys running 2 or 3 7900 series cards and an FX chip can break 10000 at 4.9-5.0. For a single Titan he isn't going to get much higher on the physics score.


----------



## grunion

Several stock runs with various GPUs..

7850 P6304
GT440 P1430
GTX650TI P4754
GTX670 P9192
7770 P4246
6870 P4176
GTX470 P4628
GTX680 P11150
7870 P7616
GTX660 P7128
GTX690 P15469
CFX 7950 P13328
Titan P14245
SLI GTX560 P8573
5970 P7565
CFX5970 P11056
CFX 7970 GHz P15342
ARES II P15365
CFX ARES II P21258
GTX560 TI P4773
GTX580 P6973


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Scorpion59

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6469127

This was done with a 7950 @1275/1500 and the 8350 @ 4.85GHz.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2784396


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6476111
> 
> 4796, But I believe its supposed to bee at least 500-1000 higher am I wrong? When I compare to others that have similar settings


you're using win8. it affects the score. at 4.8 GHz you'll get around 9000 in physics, which does not matter what gpu.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Several stock runs with various GPUs..
> 
> 7850 P6304
> GT440 P1430
> GTX650TI P4754
> GTX670 P9192
> 7770 P4246
> 6870 P4176
> GTX470 P4628
> GTX680 P11150
> 7870 P7616
> GTX660 P7128
> GTX690 P15469
> CFX 7950 P13328
> Titan P14245
> SLI GTX560 P8573
> 5970 P7565
> CFX5970 P11056
> CFX 7970 GHz P15342
> ARES II P15365
> CFX ARES II P21258
> GTX560 TI P4773
> GTX580 P6973


i matched your 680 with an oc'ed 7950 and i7 SB. i beat your 6870 and 560TI with my 6870 and Phenom X 6 4GHz. I love you.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i matched your 680 with an oc'ed 7950 and i7 SB. i beat your 6870 and 560TI with my 6870 and Phenom X 6 4GHz. I love you.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoe326*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 6950(unlocked shaders) and a 6970 in crossfire with a 3770K. I score P10262, Graphics 10626, physics 10018 and combined 8413. I game with 3 24" monitors at 6024X1200, and I was considering moving to a Sapphire 7970 6Gb. Was just wondering how much better this would be. Thanks for your input.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258


i could be wrong but i dont think any single card will run that comfortably i think you will have to do cfx for that kind of resolution to game @ reasonable fps but i could be wrong ( and if i am i am sure i will be told so







)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoe326*
> 
> Hello,
> I currently have a 6950(unlocked shaders) and a 6970 in crossfire with a 3770K. I score P10262, Graphics 10626, physics 10018 and combined 8413. I game with 3 24" monitors at 6024X1200, and I was considering moving to a Sapphire 7970 6Gb. Was just wondering how much better this would be. Thanks for your input.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6388258


if u are gaming with multiple monitors u run out of memory pretty quick so more memory is always better, but more memory is not equal more speed so keep that in mind.

memory is to load images in and the GPU is to do the calculation.

and if crossfire or sli go look for the two best cards that scale well with 4gb or more because that is what u need to play high demanding games on 3 monitors.

good luck:thumb:


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6484129
http://valid.canardpc.com/2785912
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f8qx5/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6484129
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2785912
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/f8qx5/


that is one outstanding score sir


----------



## BIoHAZaRDxTMx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6426214


----------



## Imprezzion

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6469910

Card can't go ANY faster then this lol. In Valley it does +20Mhz core more but won't pull 1800Mhz VRAM lol.
This run was probably not the best it could do due to VRAM hitting ECC quite a lot...

CPU can go A LOT faster but left it @ 24/7 clocks for now..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6469910
> 
> Card can't go ANY faster then this lol. In Valley it does +20Mhz core more but won't pull 1800Mhz VRAM lol.
> This run was probably not the best it could do due to VRAM hitting ECC quite a lot...
> 
> CPU can go A LOT faster but left it @ 24/7 clocks for now..


As if that is bad for a 7970 -.-

My Matrix can only do 1250/1800. And its "MADE" for overclocking and its still worse than yours.


----------



## Imprezzion

It's not bad at all! That's not what I tried to imply haha sorry.

I just wondered why it can run a waaaay longer test like Valley at 1340 and won't do it in the much shorter tests of 3dm 11 cause I wanted to break 12k









Oh and this cards cherry picked. That's why it goes so fast







Bought it from a guy who used 3 of them for BTC mining and this one ran 1250Mhz core on stock VID of 1.175v so i HAD to have it...

GPU's can't be ''binned'' like some people do think since you have to actually solder it to a board first before the company would be able to test it's OC capabilities but yeah then it's already soldered to the board and you can't just de-solder it and grab another chip...

So even a Matrix is just luck of the draw...
My previous 3 7970's didn't even get near these clocks. Best one was a reference Sapphire that would bench 1280Mhz on 1.355v VDDC... MSI TF3 OC/BE failed hard, 1210Mhz on 1.300v, my other Sapphire Dual-X did 1265Mhz but the VRAM sucked on that one only doing 1600Mhz max regardless of voltage.

But, all joking aside, is that 1250Mhz game / 24/7 stable? Then it's not even a bad result at all.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It's not bad at all! That's not what I tried to imply haha sorry.
> 
> I just wondered why it can run a waaaay longer test like Valley at 1340 and won't do it in the much shorter tests of 3dm 11 cause I wanted to break 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and this cards cherry picked. That's why it goes so fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought it from a guy who used 3 of them for BTC mining and this one ran 1250Mhz core on stock VID of 1.175v so i HAD to have it...
> 
> GPU's can't be ''binned'' like some people do think since you have to actually solder it to a board first before the company would be able to test it's OC capabilities but yeah then it's already soldered to the board and you can't just de-solder it and grab another chip...
> 
> So even a Matrix is just luck of the draw...
> My previous 3 7970's didn't even get near these clocks. Best one was a reference Sapphire that would bench 1280Mhz on 1.355v VDDC... MSI TF3 OC/BE failed hard, 1210Mhz on 1.300v, my other Sapphire Dual-X did 1265Mhz but the VRAM sucked on that one only doing 1600Mhz max regardless of voltage.
> 
> But, all joking aside, is that 1250Mhz game / 24/7 stable? Then it's not even a bad result at all.


It is 1250 24/7


----------



## Imprezzion

Not bad at all then.. This specific card does 1300Mhz 24/7 stable but neither of my other 7970's could do 1250Mhz stable and I haven't seen all that many of them actually.


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Latest and greatest...
> 
> --i5 3570k @ 4.3 GHz
> --2x Powercolor AX7870 (XT) Myst Edition in Crossfire @ 1210/1610
> --AMD 13.4 Drivers
> --Sapphire .30 Bios on both GPUs
> --Win7 x64
> 
> *Results*
> (P) 13511
> Gfx: 17189
> Physics: 8440
> Combined: 7934
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6458221
> http://imgur.com/qidmz3C


Just bumped up my cpu to 4.5 with 13.5 b2 drivers...my highest score by over 350 points and highest graphics score everhttp://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6488818


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Get 20k!!!


Returned my two GTX 680s for two Titans. 20K will be too easy.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6490099

The best ive ever gotten with my system. This was done with my 7970.


----------



## mat311

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6491704

Gigabyte 670 WF3

+90 on GPU
+150 on mem

Can't go higher for the the GPU (gigabytes cards seems to be bad to OC, but they are damn quiet (and cool, 60c max) , haven't finished memory oc though.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6491704
> 
> Gigabyte 670 WF3
> 
> +90 on GPU
> +150 on mem
> 
> Can't go higher for the the GPU (gigabytes cards seems to be bad to OC, but they are damn quiet (and cool, 60c max) , haven't finished memory oc though.


It doesnt matter if its gigabyte, sapphire or asus. They all use the same chip. You probably got a bad one.


----------



## mat311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> It doesnt matter if its gigabyte, sapphire or asus. They all use the same chip. You probably got a bad one.


I know it should be the case, but looking at reviews I can see every WF3 perform almost the same:

1,080MHz bit tech (+100)
1,060Mhz TPU (+80)
1,080MHz Vortez (+100)
1,060Mhz toms (+80)
1,080MHz pureoc (+100)

So I guess this is not THAT bad


----------



## Imprezzion

Lol. My old WF3 GTX670 was a golden card.. 1402Mhz on the core in Heaven, game stable @ 1372Mhz. (1.212v BIOS)
So, Not ALL GB WF3's are bad.


----------



## mat311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Lol. My old WF3 GTX670 was a golden card.. 1402Mhz on the core in Heaven, game stable @ 1372Mhz. (1.212v BIOS)
> So, Not ALL GB WF3's are bad.


Yes, but I got the locked bios voltage for now, the max gpu speed I can read on gpuz is ~1250, maybe with more power I can reach 1300 ^^


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6490099
> 
> The best ive ever gotten with my system. This was done with my 7970.


impressive physics score!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow_Foxx*
> 
> impressive physics score!


no its not

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066

LOL yes in graphics score he beat me of course but not in physics


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> no its not
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066
> 
> LOL yes in graphics score he beat me of course but not in physics


yea but his oc is stable.

i retract my statement. if we are just looking at benching.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> no its not
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066
> 
> LOL yes in graphics score he beat me of course but not in physics


68 points difference, a win is a win, but both are impressive for the cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea but his oc is stable.


So is hurricanes, he has the score there, if it wasn't stable enough, it would not have passed & gotten a score.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 68 points difference, a win is a win, but both are impressive for the cpu.
> So is hurricanes, he has the score there, if it wasn't stable enough, it would not have passed & gotten a score.


completely knowing my overall score is bad. i would like to throw mine in the post ( gpu was totally unstable due to heat, just got my second komodo and need to install them both. waiting on fittings atm )

but hey my physics score rocks ! and i know the max of my gpus on air )

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363659


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea but his oc is stable.


Um what? It's stable or else it wouldn't have passed.


----------



## The Storm

I will throw in my score, gpu's are 7950's on air. Cpu underwater. Actually it was my first attempt at these speeds and haven't pushed for more. NOTE Windows 8 score btw....yes it kills my physics.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6494546


----------



## Scorpion49

I win the Physics score battle! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374939

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mat311*
> 
> Yes, but I got the locked bios voltage for now, the max gpu speed I can read on gpuz is ~1250, maybe with more power I can reach 1300 ^^


FYI, Kepler has no voltage control, it doesn't matter what BIOS you put on it. All you can do is flash a BIOS with a higher max voltage, but if you hit TDP wall it will not use it. Most cards come in either 1.187v or 1.212v flavor, with 1.212v being the max firmware limited. Currently there are 2.5 cards that can actually do full voltage control: MSI Lightning, Galaxy SOC and the Titan (for a whopping +38mv which really doesn't count).


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I win the Physics score battle! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6374939
> FYI, Kepler has no voltage control, it doesn't matter what BIOS you put on it. All you can do is flash a BIOS with a higher max voltage, but if you hit TDP wall it will not use it. Most cards come in either 1.187v or 1.212v flavor, with 1.212v being the max firmware limited. Currently there are 2.5 cards that can actually do full voltage control: MSI Lightning, Galaxy SOC and the Titan (for a whopping +38mv which really doesn't count).


only if you include intels in the amd war !~


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> only if you include intels in the amd war !~


lol, my score was like 1/6th of you guys with that chip. Its a little slow.

Speaking of weird scores, I dredged this up from my 3dmark11 records, anyone can guess what the CPU is? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4099244


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> lol, my score was like 1/6th of you guys with that chip. Its a little slow.
> 
> Speaking of weird scores, I dredged this up from my 3dmark11 records, anyone can guess what the CPU is? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4099244


lol i know i was kidding.

side note anyone elses 3dmark loading super slow ? ( web pages ?)

guessing a server ( looks like 2 processors with a total of 32 threads = 8 core with ht or plain old 16 core )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131817
here is the mobo so yea..... server board
Intel Xeon E5-2650 Sandy Bridge-EP ( 8core ) x2

if not then one of these
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100008494%20600303512%20600048545&IsNodeId=1&name=8-Core


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> lol i know i was kidding.
> 
> side note anyone elses 3dmark loading super slow ? ( web pages ?)


Yes mine is, it doesn't ever finish loading it just sits there with the progress thing going for 10 minutes or more.


----------



## Mega Man

i edited my post and answered your question


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i edited my post and answered your question


Hah, yeah it was a Xeon pair but an Extra Spicy version. Closest to a 2650 though they turbo'd higher. I guess 3Dmark11 doesn't take advantage of 32 threads







Should be Physics score for days!


----------



## Kana-Maru

Ok well here are my GTX 670 2GB reference card.

*3DMark Score*: P9484

*3DMark Score*
9484 3DMarks
*Graphics Score*
9882
*Physics Score*
8775
*Combined Score*
8037

*Graphics Test 1*
45.83 FPS
*Graphics Test 2*
45.90 FPS
*Graphics Test 3*
61.79 FPS
*Graphics Test 4*
30.02 FPS
*Physics Test*
27.86 FPS
*Combined Test*
37.38 FPS

I'm sure I could get more out of the single card, but I"m planning on getting a second GTX 670 ref card very soon.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Ok well here are my GTX 670 2GB reference card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *3DMark Score*: P9484
> 
> *3DMark Score*
> 9484 3DMarks
> *Graphics Score*
> 9882
> *Physics Score*
> 8775
> *Combined Score*
> 8037
> 
> *Graphics Test 1*
> 45.83 FPS
> *Graphics Test 2*
> 45.90 FPS
> *Graphics Test 3*
> 61.79 FPS
> *Graphics Test 4*
> 30.02 FPS
> *Physics Test*
> 27.86 FPS
> *Combined Test*
> 37.38 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I could get more out of the single card, but I"m planning on getting a second GTX 670 ref card very soon.


should fill out a rigbuilder ( upper right corner of this page ) but what processor ?


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah I've been meaning to do that. I've just been busy doing everything else. My processor is a Intel i7-960


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kana-Maru*
> 
> Yeah I've been meaning to do that. I've just been busy doing everything else. My processor is a Intel i7-960


heh arent we all ( i feel ya )

my only question is shouldnt your physics score be higher? ( not an insult, but i am not an intel guy. i always seem to see them 12k+ though )


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> heh arent we all ( i feel ya )
> 
> my only question is shouldnt your physics score be higher? ( not an insult, but i am not an intel guy. i always seem to see them 12k+ though )


You're not going to see an average clocked quad bloomfield like that 960 at 10k+ I don't think. Most of those scores are Sandy/Ivy chips, easier to OC and better single threaded performance.


----------



## Mega Man

ah thanks for the clarification i appreciate it !~


----------



## Kana-Maru

Yeah Scorpion49 is right. It's a bit difficult to OC the 17-960 past 4.0Ghz - 4.2Ghz. OC'd these chips feels like an accomplishment lol. The newer chips are obviously easier for people to OC. It is possible to get the i7-960 past 4.2Ghz, but things get warm very fast. I'm actually going to be setting up a SLI soon. I will be posting scores using them both x16/x16.


----------



## Mega Man

LOL your talking to someone with a 8350 i know all about the getting hot fast part XDXDXDXD


----------



## kiwikczt

Hello friends, I'm getting a really low GPU score for my system, something isn't right!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495197

I'm running two 7950s on air at 1050/1400 @ 1.2V. What could be the problem?

I'm using the latest drivers for my card. Could it possibly be because I'm on windows 8? Read somewhere that that causes somewhat lower scores. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Tonza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwikczt*
> 
> Hello friends, I'm getting a really low GPU score for my system, something isn't right!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495197
> 
> I'm running two 7950s on air at 1050/1400 @ 1.2V. What could be the problem?
> 
> I'm using the latest drivers for my card. Could it possibly be because I'm on windows 8? Read somewhere that that causes somewhat lower scores. Any help would be appreciated!!


Something is definately wrong, this is what i get on my system with summer clocks (2700K @ 4.8Ghz + 7950 Crossfire @ 1100/1500).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6460553


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwikczt*
> 
> Hello friends, I'm getting a really low GPU score for my system, something isn't right!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495197
> 
> I'm running two 7950s on air at 1050/1400 @ 1.2V. What could be the problem?
> 
> I'm using the latest drivers for my card. Could it possibly be because I'm on windows 8? Read somewhere that that causes somewhat lower scores. Any help would be appreciated!!


on my 8350 windows 8 tanked my physics score like a rock ( ~ 1500-1700 pts ). however your gfx score is horrible if you can boot into win7 and check there.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwikczt*
> 
> Hello friends, I'm getting a really low GPU score for my system, something isn't right!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495197
> 
> I'm running two 7950s on air at 1050/1400 @ 1.2V. What could be the problem?
> 
> I'm using the latest drivers for my card. Could it possibly be because I'm on windows 8? Read somewhere that that causes somewhat lower scores. Any help would be appreciated!!


Have you added the +20% powertune? It looks like one or both of the cards might be throttling.


----------



## kiwikczt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Something is definately wrong, this is what i get on my system with summer clocks (2700K @ 4.8Ghz + 7950 Crossfire @ 1100/1500).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6460553


That's the kind of score I want to get!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> on my 8350 windows 8 tanked my physics score like a rock ( ~ 1500-1700 pts ). however your gfx score is horrible if you can boot into win7 and check there.


I know they are horrible, there's something really wrong with my scores. Don't have windows 7 on my system at the moment so I can't really test that theory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Have you added the +20% powertune? It looks like one or both of the cards might be throttling.


Yes I have added the +20, as well as disabling ULPS. Is there anything else that I should do?

Thanks so much for all the prompt replies, I really appreciate it


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> no its not
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6423066
> 
> LOL yes in graphics score he beat me of course but not in physics


1. Its a few points difference
2. What do you think makes the biggest difference? a better GPU or a slightly faster CPU?
3. Im on air cooling.
4. Even my 7950 beats your 660TI!







. And you said your 660TI would beat my 7970 ;/


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwikczt*
> 
> That's the kind of score I want to get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they are horrible, there's something really wrong with my scores. Don't have windows 7 on my system at the moment so I can't really test that theory.
> Yes I have added the +20, as well as disabling ULPS. Is there anything else that I should do?
> 
> Thanks so much for all the prompt replies, I really appreciate it


Your scores are pretty much consistent with a single well clocked 7950, one of your cards isn't doing much, if anything. I would completely remove the driver and re-install, ensure crossfire is enabled and double check your CF bridge.


----------



## kiwikczt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Your scores are pretty much consistent with a single well clocked 7950, one of your cards isn't doing much, if anything. I would completely remove the driver and re-install, ensure crossfire is enabled and double check your CF bridge.


I have removed all drivers with the ATI Driver Tool, and reinstalled all drivers, including the latest CAPS. CF is working properly (I'm pretty sure) because on MSI Afterburner it shows two GPUs. My OSD also shows both GPUs and their temperatures plus load.

HALP!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

*P21,937*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6494943

Pretty baseline. Don't really care much to OC my cards. 3930k walking at 4.4 ghz.


----------



## stubass

As i havernt updated 3Dmark11 both done on previous versons
this one was done with a 3770k @ 4.5 with the card at 1000/1725
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6330198

and a 2600k @ 4.4 witrh the card @ 1155/1725
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118

summer here is killing me so had to drop the card back as low as 1GHz from 1.155GHz. i guess i will try again in the cool of the morning and will be interesting to see the difference when my 2400 trident x RAM arrives







plus later drivers


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> As i havernt updated 3Dmark11 both done on previous versons
> this one was done with a 3770k @ 4.5 with the card at 1000/1725
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6330198
> 
> and a 2600k @ 4.4 witrh the card @ 1155/1725
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
> 
> summer here is killing me so had to drop the card back as low as 1GHz from 1.155GHz. i guess i will try again in the cool of the morning and will be interesting to see the difference when my 2400 trident x RAM arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus later drivers


you will love that ram. i have 2 sets and they rock.!~


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwikczt*
> 
> I have removed all drivers with the ATI Driver Tool, and reinstalled all drivers, including the latest CAPS. CF is working properly (I'm pretty sure) because on MSI Afterburner it shows two GPUs. My OSD also shows both GPUs and their temperatures plus load.
> 
> HALP!


Can you supply more information? Load % of each card, temps, clock speeds, etc. as shown by your OSD?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> As i havernt updated 3Dmark11 both done on previous versons
> this one was done with a 3770k @ 4.5 with the card at 1000/1725
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6330198
> 
> and a 2600k @ 4.4 witrh the card @ 1155/1725
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4986118
> 
> summer here is killing me so had to drop the card back as low as 1GHz from 1.155GHz. i guess i will try again in the cool of the morning and will be interesting to see the difference when my 2400 trident x RAM arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus later drivers
> 
> 
> 
> you will love that ram. i have 2 sets and they rock.!~
Click to expand...

got them quite cheap compared to here in the marketplace







also another thing on my list is reseating the card and use some PK-1, hpefully that will help a bit with my OC during these hot thai summers


----------



## kiwikczt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Can you supply more information? Load % of each card, temps, clock speeds, etc. as shown by your OSD?


Appreciate your time Scorpion49









My OSD does not show up when running 3DMark11. However, it shows up when I run Heaven 4.0 and the loads are 98-100% for each card. The temps go up to 85 degrees on the top card and 80 on the bottom. The ambient temperature in Singapore is around 30 degrees Celsius.

My clock speeds are currently at 1050Mhz Core, 1400Mhz Mem @ 1.2V. Running a 100% fan profile to keep things (relatively) cool.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled my drivers properly thrice already, so I think we can effectively rule out driver issues.

Let me know if you need more info! Trying to solve this problem haha it's quite irritating


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwikczt*
> 
> Appreciate your time Scorpion49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OSD does not show up when running 3DMark11. However, it shows up when I run Heaven 4.0 and the loads are 98-100% for each card. The temps go up to 85 degrees on the top card and 80 on the bottom. The ambient temperature in Singapore is around 30 degrees Celsius.
> 
> My clock speeds are currently at 1050Mhz Core, 1400Mhz Mem @ 1.2V. Running a 100% fan profile to keep things (relatively) cool.
> 
> I have uninstalled and reinstalled my drivers properly thrice already, so I think we can effectively rule out driver issues.
> 
> Let me know if you need more info! Trying to solve this problem haha it's quite irritating


PM'd so we don't clutter up this thread.


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495333

@ Hurricane.

I just beat your physics. Im sorry to say that your physics isnt impressive ;((((((


----------



## DarkSamus

My score was P6620
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495368

and X2218
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495391


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> My score was P6620
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495368


Someone needs to get after both that 580 and the 3820... crank it up! I was able to get nearly 12k physics score at only 4750mhz on the 3820 which was a really easy OC to achieve.


----------



## DarkSamus

Yeah, I should seriously look at OCing my CPU and GPU.

Both are running at stock at present and considering my CPU has a H100i for cooling I probably have zero excuse to not have done it already.

The main reason I haven't is because I have a lot of fear of screwing up badly. Its times like this I wish I knew someone local to me that has more confidence at this kind of thing.

Oh, and I edited the last post to add my systems "X" score as well


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Yeah, I should seriously look at OCing my CPU and GPU.
> 
> Both are running at stock at present and considering my CPU has a H100i for cooling I probably have zero excuse to not have done it already.
> 
> The main reason I haven't is because I have a lot of fear of screwing up badly. Its times like this I wish I knew someone local to me that has more confidence at this kind of thing.
> 
> Oh, and I edited the last post to add my systems "X" score as well


Its not very difficult, wheres local to you?


----------



## DarkSamus

Ipswich/Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Yeah, I should seriously look at OCing my CPU and GPU.
> 
> Both are running at stock at present and considering my CPU has a H100i for cooling I probably have zero excuse to not have done it already.
> 
> The main reason I haven't is because I have a lot of fear of screwing up badly. Its times like this I wish I knew someone local to me that has more confidence at this kind of thing.
> 
> Oh, and I edited the last post to add my systems "X" score as well


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Ipswich/Brisbane, Australia


ocn is local to everyone !~ i am sure there is a club out there to help you @~!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495333
> 
> @ Hurricane.
> 
> I just beat your physics. Im sorry to say that your physics isnt impressive ;((((((


haha still trolling me?

of course u beat my physics u have 2400mhz RAM when mine is 2000mhz. and i was on stock CPUNB and stock HT link. -_-

so with your 2400mhz RAM u get 100 points more well congratulations i am very happy for you:thumb: but still it is only 55 points more than me LOL


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha still trolling me?
> 
> of course u beat my physics u have 2400mhz RAM when mine is 2000mhz. and i was on stock CPUNB and stock HT link. -_-
> 
> so with your 2400mhz RAM u get 100 points more well congratulations i am very happy for you:thumb: but still it is only 55 points more than me LOL


1. My RAM is actually 1600 RAM. Its just overclocked.
2. No one said you couldnt overclock CPUNB and HT Link. Its perfectly valid.
3. Now its ONLY 55 points? When you had more than me you acted like it was a lot.

Im not impressed with your "water cooler" if it cant push a CPU to perform better than an air cooled CPU


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 1. My RAM is actually 1600 RAM. Its just overclocked.
> 2. No one said you couldnt overclock CPUNB and HT Link. Its perfectly valid.
> 3. Now its ONLY 55 points? When you had more than me you acted like it was a lot.
> 
> Im not impressed with your "water cooler" if it cant push a CPU to perform better than an air cooled CPU


this is my answer to you: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496011


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is my answer to you: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496011


BRB Bro LOL


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea but his oc is stable.
> 
> i retract my statement. if we are just looking at benching.


ehh dude if it wasn't stable i could not run benchmarks -_-


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> completely knowing my overall score is bad. i would like to throw mine in the post ( gpu was totally unstable due to heat, just got my second komodo and need to install them both. waiting on fittings atm )
> 
> but hey my physics score rocks ! and i know the max of my gpus on air )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6363659


your physics score rocks? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496011

beat u there m8







pretty impressive is it not for an UNSTABLE system


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> your physics score rocks? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496011
> 
> beat u there m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty impressive is it not for an UNSTABLE system


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496118

Oops


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496118
> 
> Oops


woohoo! that is very impressive there bro, also what are your temps doing this? and what are your settings?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> woohoo! that is very impressive there bro, also what are your temps doing this? and what are your settings?


My settings are secret







I didnt monitor temps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My settings are secret


haha of course i bet your temps are sky high LOL

maybe i could overclock my ram some more but i don't have time for it now i do it little bit later because i going to hit the city to party:thumb:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha of course i bet your temps are sky high LOL
> 
> maybe i could overclock my ram some more but i don't have time for it now i do it little bit later because i going to hit the city to party:thumb:


I still beat you with air









Party in the middle of the day lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I still beat you with air


haha well u can't run it 24/7 so it is only for benchmarking so it is pointless if u can't use it everyday









but yes that is what this threat is about so









but also it seems invalid because your graphic driver is not approved.

like i said i can OC my RAM little more i guess but the manual says i can only do 2000mhz RAM so i don't think it will get any faster.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha well u can't run it 24/7 so it is only for benchmarking so it is pointless if u can't use it everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yes that is what this threat is about so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but also it seems invalid because your graphic driver is not approved.
> 
> like i said i can OC my RAM little more i guess but the manual says i can only do 2000mhz RAM so i don't think it will get any faster.


Im using the latest AMD Graphics drivers and they dont seem to be approved. If you want to i can remove the drivers and get a valid result. Physics will still be the same









I win ADMIT IT. THE SHAME!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Im using the latest AMD Graphics drivers and they dont seem to be approved. If you want to i can remove the drivers and get a valid result. Physics will still be the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I win ADMIT IT. THE SHAME!


that's okay dude i believe you.

but still i hope i can turn my ram any higher than 2000mhz but when i was looking at the Sabertooth board it says that is supports only 2000mhz too or do u have another revision that supports more?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's okay dude i believe you.
> 
> but still i hope i can turn my ram any higher than 2000mhz but when i was looking at the Sabertooth board it says that is supports only 2000mhz too or do u have another revision that supports more?


You should take the memory speed limits with a HUGE PINCH OF SALT because they are simply not true. I got the first Sabertooth.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I still beat you with air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party in the middle of the day lol


and yes we have a special day today because our queen is celebrating her birthday and she is retired and we get a king now so its getting crazy today in the city


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You should take the memory speed limits with a HUGE PINCH OF SALT because they are simply not true. I got the first Sabertooth.


ok well i am going to look at that another day my mates are here and we go party party









cheers


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha of course i bet your temps are sky high LOL
> 
> maybe i could overclock my ram some more but i don't have time for it now i do it little bit later because i going to hit the city to party:thumb:


look who is talking you said your temps were 59 when playing crysis right ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Of course not, and honestly i don't care if u believe me or not i am stable and have no issues at all never blue screen no matter what i do, i play crisis 3 on it and no problem, also no matter what i do it will not exceed 59c no matter what i do.


ill play with it tonight and rock your world !~


----------



## jimbo02816

The total score is held back by my cpu but look at the graphics score...17219. I have not seen anyone with crossfired 7870 XTs get over 17200 graphics score. I'm going to try to get higher.

Just benchmarked again cpu @ 4.5, [email protected]/1500 Graphics score 17240...beat that
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496826


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> The total score is held back by my cpu but look at the graphics score...17219. I have not seen anyone with crossfired 7870 XTs get over 17200 graphics score. I'm going to try to get higher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just benchmarked again cpu @ 4.5, [email protected]/1500 Graphics score 17240...beat that
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496826


That is a nice score.


----------



## Bennny

My mini atx system.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6501523


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> My mini atx system.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6501523


Hah, i thought I5s performed better.

Anyhow nice scores man!


----------



## Bennny

Yeah, the 2500k holds it back a bit, but in gaming it is more than enough. The 7970 is unfortunately voltage locked, and a non-oc version.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Yeah, the 2500k holds it back a bit, but in gaming it is more than enough. The 7970 is unfortunately voltage locked, and a non-oc version.


OOoooh i didnt think the 2500k was bad! And ofcourse its more than enough. I just heard so many great things as if it was leaps and bounds over my AMD processor. But it seems it isnt.

Bios flash your 7970 to unlock voltage!


----------



## Bennny

No, but it is a pretty old processor by now. I'm only running a single fan on a H60 cooler. It manages 4.5 @1.28V, so i'm sure I could push it decently further.... I think my next build will be with a AMD cpu, I have never tried one.

I don't know anything about flashing the 7970. Would it work with mine? It's a reference clock, dual x non oc design... Is it worth the risk?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> look who is talking you said your temps were 59 when playing crysis right ?
> ill play with it tonight and rock your world !~


ehm when i was benchmarking i got 52c with all fans on half speed...

also what i was not realizing is that when i played the game it was very hot in my room so that obviously has a negative impact on the temps.

also did u play with your system yet? i am curious what u will get:thumb:


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ehm when i was benchmarking i got 52c with all fans on half speed...
> 
> also what i was not realizing is that when i played the game it was very hot in my room so that obviously has a negative impact on the temps.
> 
> also did u play with your system yet? i am curious what u will get:thumb:


I still win;thumb:

WITH AIR!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I still win;thumb:
> 
> WITH AIR!


for now yes u have the better scores.

i will try to get some more speed of my RAM later this day.


----------



## Mydog

I need LN2 to push CPU higher, 7970's is maxed out at 1300'ish on core and 1700 on the memory.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> 
> 
> I need LN2 to push CPU higher, 7970's is maxed out at 1300'ish on core and 1700 on the memory.


Nice score man!


----------



## Mydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice score man!


Thanks man, next step is Haswell and Titans


----------



## Face2Face

Rangerjr1 you still trolling this thread with your 8350? Picking on everyone who submits a score lesser than yours


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Rangerjr1 you still trolling this thread with your 8350? Picking on everyone who submits a score lesser than yours


Of course he is...

WITH AIR! lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Rangerjr1 you still trolling this thread with your 8350? Picking on everyone who submits a score lesser than yours


Well its mostly Hurricane. He likes to pick on others if they are lower than his. So i just demolished his score.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Well its mostly Hurricane. He likes to pick on others if they are lower than his. So i just demolished his score.


Fair enough


----------



## Rangerjr1

WITH AIR!


----------



## hurricane28

haha LOl rangerjr1

u did not demolish my score and sins when do i pick on people?

u just need an excuse to see what u can do to satisfy your ego and that is fair enough but do not say things that is not true like i pick on people who has less score than i do because if there is one who likes to pick on people it is you:

RANGERJR1


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha LOl rangerjr1
> 
> u did not demolish my score and sins when do i pick on people?
> 
> u just need an excuse to see what u can do to satisfy your ego and that is fair enough but do not say things that is not true like i pick on people who has less score than i do because if there is one who likes to pick on people it is you:
> 
> RANGERJR1


Lol

Okay your score is not impressive anymore then! And yes i really had to satisfiy my ego so i found an excuse to do it.

Still waiting for you to beat me though. I thought water coolers where so awesome! It should be easy for you!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol
> 
> Okay your score is not impressive anymore then! And yes i really had to satisfiy my ego so i found an excuse to do it.
> 
> Still waiting for you to beat me though. I thought water coolers where so awesome! It should be easy for you!


haha well like i said before high end air coolers in push pull are very very good to be honest.

but u never told me the temps u got when u benchmarking, i mean i got 52c today when i run aida64 FPU test (that's the same as prime95 because they are FPU testst)

but i am sure u get temps high in the 60s because i have my h100i in push pull with the corsair sp120 fans and get 52c max.

also i am happy with my system now it is stable for 24/7 with very good temps unlike u because u only benchmarking.

i don't need to beat u because i know i can when i speed up my RAM but i don't want to destroy or overheat my system or damage any components just to beat your score. i will give it a try but i don't know when or what.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> haha well like i said before high end air coolers in push pull are very very good to be honest.
> 
> but u never told me the temps u got when u benchmarking, i mean i got 52c today when i run aida64 FPU test (that's the same as prime95 because they are FPU testst)
> 
> but i am sure u get temps high in the 60s because i have my h100i in push pull with the corsair sp120 fans and get 52c max.
> 
> also i am happy with my system now it is stable for 24/7 with very good temps unlike u because u only benchmarking.
> 
> i don't need to beat u because i know i can when i speed up my RAM but i don't want to destroy or overheat my system or damage any components just to beat your score. i will give it a try but i don't know when or what.


You told me you couldnt overclock your RAM more than 2000. Im not in the 60s. I use IBT so its about the same.

So really? Are you 100% sure you can beat me if you overclock your RAM? Prove it:thumb:


----------



## lilchronic

whats up!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> whats up!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


Nice man.

Whats up? Well Hurricane is sad that he cant beat me i think.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Im off to bed. Dont try too hard to beat me Hurricane. Its not good for you ; )))))


----------



## Seid Dark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6504158

P9331 with 2500K @ 4,4 GHz and 7950 @ 1150/1575 MHz. That's better than my old GTX 670 could achieve. I can push 1200MHz on core with 1.3v but only by using Sapphire Trixx which is very buggy app for me, it constantly forces 1.3v even on idle. I guess I will be using Catalyst for overclocking until Trixx is updated.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice man.
> 
> Whats up? Well Hurricane is sad that he cant beat me i think.


hahaha i am not sad dude

u were sad because u could not and bought other RAM









and i did not say i could not what i said is that i thought i could not because of what the manual says.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hahaha i am not sad dude
> 
> u were sad because u could not and bought other RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i did not say i could not what i said is that i thought i could not because of what the manual says.


I told you before. I did not buy new RAM. I just overclocked it.


----------



## Face2Face

Alright Rangerjr1 go get some sleep, you have a long day of trolling this thread tomorrow









Hurricane28 , you can either try to beat his score or not..... Keep in mind the last guy who challenged him blew up his 2500K









May the best 8350 win









Truly yours,

The Instigator


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Alright Rangerjr1 go get some sleep, you have a long day of trolling this thread tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane28 , you can either try to beat his score or not..... Keep in mind the last guy who challegend him blew up his 2500K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May the best 8350 win


Hey im not trolling the whole thread!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6496118
> 
> Oops


ehm.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6504276

your turn


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey im not trolling the whole thread!


This kind of trolling



Not this kind


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> This kind of trolling
> 
> 
> 
> Not this kind


haha i can take it from that dude there is nothing better than some nice competition









and my 8350 is not going to blow up because i have way better cooling as he and even better an faster ram


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ehm.... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6504276
> 
> your turn


oke br0


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> oke br0


i am waitingggg


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> OOoooh i didnt think the 2500k was bad! And ofcourse its more than enough. I just heard so many great things as if it was leaps and bounds over my AMD processor. But it seems it isnt.
> 
> Bios flash your 7970 to unlock voltage!


I love my 2500k but it can't keep up with 3770k and others in physics benchmarks. But it's more than enough to handle any game I throw at it and it overclocks nice...


----------



## jimbo02816

Hurricane, very very nice graphics score for a 660ti....kudos:thumb:


----------



## Rangerjr1

@Hurricane

Much respect bro. I cant beat you. Atleast not today. I think my 1600 RAM is limiting me. So good job! What is your CPUNB and RAM at when you got that score?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Hurricane, very very nice graphics score for a 660ti....kudos:thumb:


thnx dude









i am very happy with it and to be honest i did not see anyone who has passed me yet with 660TI i would love to see one who has better score than me.

so if u know some one pls tell me


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ehm when i was benchmarking i got 52c with all fans on half speed...
> 
> also what i was not realizing is that when i played the game it was very hot in my room so that obviously has a negative impact on the temps.
> 
> also did u play with your system yet? i am curious what u will get:thumb:


not yet have not had time. and honestly more impatient about getting my system under water now that i have all the parts. just need to get off my bum to do it, got off early todayy maydo it.... debating about it now

edited in your quote as i did not relize this had so many more posts ...

another edit this is what is keeping me from doing it . ( will be getting all black fittings as soon as i get enough for my big order direct from swiftech... it will be a few months though


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> @Hurricane
> 
> Much respect bro. I cant beat you. Atleast not today. I think my 1600 RAM is limiting me. So good job! What is your CPUNB and RAM at when you got that score?


yessss u made my day LOL

no seriously it is your ram because i have g.skill 1866 RAM so for you it would be a too much overclock.

my RAM is at 2342mhz with 9-10-10-28 timings and 1.65 volts

the rest is secret because when i asked u i get the same answer









but i can tell u this i did some tests and i still got some spare room so maybe i go for the max i can get and when i do i report back.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yessss u made my day LOL
> 
> no seriously it is your ram because i have g.skill 1866 RAM so for you it would be a too much overclock.
> 
> my RAM is at 2342mhz with 9-10-10-28 timings and 1.65 volts
> 
> the rest is secret because when i asked u i get the same answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i can tell u this i did some tests and i still got some spare room so maybe i go for the max i can get and when i do i report back.


Its DEFINATELY the RAM. I cant even do 11-11-11-30 on 2200 RAM -.-.

Well i cant afford new RAM yet. Lets see later!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thnx dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am very happy with it and to be honest i did not see anyone who has passed me yet with 660TI i would love to see one who has better score than me.
> 
> so if u know some one pls tell me


There are a few here, some have pretty great graphics scores not counting the physics. http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1961#start=0#interval=20


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> not yet have not had time. and honestly more impatient about getting my system under water now that i have all the parts. just need to get off my bum to do it, got off early todayy maydo it.... debating about it now


what parts, some upgrades on your custom loop?

okay well show the results when u are done


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yessss u made my day LOL
> 
> no seriously it is your ram because i have g.skill 1866 RAM so for you it would be a too much overclock.
> 
> my RAM is at 2342mhz with 9-10-10-28 timings and 1.65 volts
> 
> the rest is secret because when i asked u i get the same answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i can tell u this i did some tests and i still got some spare room so maybe i go for the max i can get and when i do i report back.


at least tell us are you 1t or 2t.

gonna bust out my sammies and try to get 2400 on them @ 90ns they freaking rock.

but after i deal with adding my new water componants... ill edit in a pic in a min ... gotta get it and get it ready for a pic


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> at least tell us are you 1t or 2t.
> 
> gonna bust out my sammies and try to get 2400 on them @ 90ns they freaking rock.
> 
> but after i deal with adding my new water componants... ill edit in a pic in a min ... gotta get it and get it ready for a pic


Probably 1T.

Damn... This 1600 RAM served me well though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Its DEFINATELY the RAM. I cant even do 11-11-11-30 on 2200 RAM -.-.
> 
> Well i cant afford new RAM yet. Lets see later!


yes the ram is not that good after all, i suggest when u have the money for it get g.skill they always review well and clock well, or when spend some good money get the hyperX Beast RAM.

the speed is not only the ram because when i OC'd the NB i got 200 points more and when i did the HT link i got even 400 points more and now when i overclocked the RAM i got a few more points.

so good luck with the RAM


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes the ram is not that good after all, i suggest when u have the money for it get g.skill they always review well and clock well, or when spend some good money get the hyperX Beast RAM.
> 
> the speed is not only the ram because when i OC'd the NB i got 200 points more and when i did the HT link i got even 400 points more and now when i overclocked the RAM i got a few more points.
> 
> so good luck with the RAM


Ordered 8GB 2133 Kingston Beast. Get ready bro.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> at least tell us are you 1t or 2t.
> 
> gonna bust out my sammies and try to get 2400 on them @ 90ns they freaking rock.
> 
> but after i deal with adding my new water componants... ill edit in a pic in a min ... gotta get it and get it ready for a pic


i am at 1T now

oke cool let us know when you are ready


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> There are a few here, some have pretty great graphics scores not counting the physics. http://www.hwbot.org/benchmark/3dmark11_-_performance/rankings?hardwareTypeId=videocard_1961#start=0#interval=20


wow they are A LOT better than my scores LOL

thnx for sharing this, and i probably can get the same score but i need to flash my bios and even than it is not certain.

i had some help on the MSI forums but i don't want to flash my bios with the risk of burning my card.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Never mind guys, i canceled the 2133 and got some

Kingston DDR3 HyperX Beast 8GB
2400MHz 2x4GB KIT CL11 HyperX Beast

NOW im going to bed... Good night.

Ill beat you when i get my 2400 RAM. Mark my words


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Never mind guys, i canceled the 2133 and got some
> 
> Kingston DDR3 HyperX Beast 8GB
> 2400MHz 2x4GB KIT CL11 HyperX Beast
> 
> NOW im going to bed... Good night.
> 
> Ill beat you when i get my 2400 RAM. Mark my words


good choise man









hey u took my advise









is stick with mine because i like them and it fits my color theme of PC


----------



## hurricane28

good night dude take care


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> good night dude take care


Good night!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow they are A LOT better than my scores LOL
> 
> thnx for sharing this, and i probably can get the same score but i need to flash my bios and even than it is not certain.
> 
> i had some help on the MSI forums but i don't want to flash my bios with the risk of burning my card.


Keep in mind some of those guys live in places where air cooling is more like subzero cooling. Poparamiro always air cools, yet in the Romanian mountains, it is pretty much frozen.


----------



## Face2Face

Good job Hurricane. You have the 8350 to beat now. Rangerjr1 you have some ground to cover. Good luck to you both.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Keep in mind some of those guys live in places where air cooling is more like subzero cooling. Poparamiro always air cools, yet in the Romanian mountains, it is pretty much frozen.


Either that or they're running a crazy setup like this.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Either that or they're running a crazy setup like this.












omg i love this video. was looking for it yesterday ironically


----------



## -Nub-

That video was great! Never saw that before, Corsair needs to take notes.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6505523

Here's my score. 2600k @ 5ghz
2 x XFX 7970 @ 1205 / 1610


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Nub-*
> 
> That video was great! Never saw that before, Corsair needs to take notes.


Take notes of what?

Its a trolling video and the temps were faked.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Take notes of what?
> 
> Its a trolling video and the temps were faked.


wow you didnt watch it all the way did you.

they never trolled it was a total joke ... skip to the end and they say that.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow you didnt watch it all the way did you.
> 
> they never trolled it was a total joke ... skip to the end and they say that.


I've watched the complete video a good 15 times in the past couple of months.

Trolled = Joke

He even uses the troll meme picture during the video.


----------



## Mega Man

o i thought you ment like .... troll...

is it me or does that word have a few too many meanings anymore


----------



## alancsalt

Trolled and joked are not the same. a joke is shared, while trolling is a one sided attempt to induce distress and is only funny to the troll AFAIK.


----------



## Mega Man

thats what i thought


----------



## DarkSamus

OK, I stand corrected then.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg i love this video. was looking for it yesterday ironically


hah that guy is crazy









i saw this video before.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hah that guy is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this video before.


Ahhh tommorow im getting my NF-F12. Then ill have 1 NF-F12 and 2 NF-F14 fans on my heatsink. Not long after i get my Kingston 2400 RAM. Get ready man!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Ahhh tommorow im getting my NF-F12. Then ill have 1 NF-F12 and 2 NF-F14 fans on my heatsink. Not long after i get my Kingston 2400 RAM. Get ready man!


ehm.. can i ask why u like the Noctua fans so much?

i mean they claim that they are silent but they are not, they do not have very good airflow and static pressure heck even my cheap sickleflow fans have better static pressure and are more silent.

Also they look a lot better, there are a lot better 140 and 120mm fans than the Noctua dude but feel free to pay more for less performance









and i can't w8 to see your scores with that BEAST RAM hehe i would like to order some Corsaid Dominator platinum 2666 ram but i don't know yet and if my CPU and board can support that kind of speed.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ehm.. can i ask why u like the Noctua fans so much?
> 
> i mean they claim that they are silent but they are not, they do not have very good airflow and static pressure heck even my cheap sickleflow fans have better static pressure and are more silent.
> 
> Also they look a lot better, there are a lot better 140 and 120mm fans than the Noctua dude but feel free to pay more for less performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i can't w8 to see your scores with that BEAST RAM hehe i would like to order some Corsaid Dominator platinum 2666 ram but i don't know yet and if my CPU and board can support that kind of speed.


They have very good airflow. Its not all about airflow and static pressure anyways. Its how the air moves. How big of an area the air can cover. Sickeflows cant compare to NF-F12s on radiators.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> They have very good airflow. Its not all about airflow and static pressure anyways. Its how the air moves. How big of an area the air can cover. Sickeflows cant compare to NF-F12s on radiators.


yes exactly!

so thats why i choose the cheap sickleflows because of the high static pressure and they leak no air between the radiator and the fan it self.

also the silverstone AP series are very good radiator fans and noiseblockers are also very very good fans.


----------



## Rangerjr1

dp


----------



## Rangerjr1

btw Noctua NF-F12 Are 120mm fans. They have 74.3~93.4 m³/h flow 2.61 Air pressure. While Sickleflow has more static pressure but less airflow.

I need more airflow for my heatsink.

Also Sickeflows can spin 700RPM faster than Noctua fans. Thats a 53% difference. If the Noctua could spin at 2000RPM it would have an air pressure of 3.99 which is a LOT more than your sickleflows. I dot even want to talk about the Airflow at those speeds compared to sickleflows.

Try undervolting the fan to make it spin at 1300 like my Noctua







. Which fan performs the best then







?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> btw Noctua NF-F12 Are 120mm fans. They have 74.3~93.4 m³/h flow 2.61 Air pressure. While Sickleflow has more static pressure but less airflow.
> 
> I need more airflow for my heatsink.
> 
> Also Sickeflows can spin 700RPM faster than Noctua fans. Thats a 53% difference. If the Noctua could spin at 2000RPM it would have an air pressure of 3.99 which is a LOT more than your sickleflows. I dot even want to talk about the Airflow at those speeds compared to sickleflows.
> 
> Try undervolting the fan to make it spin at 1300 like my Noctua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which fan performs the best then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


yes the noctua are better fans much better indeed that translate the price of course.

and yes u need a high airflow instead of static pressure but i need more static pressure and for radiators, the noctua NF-F12 does not perform very well and they are not very quiet at all because in one test the sickleflow was much quieter than the Noctua fan.

also the Scythe gentle typhoon are for me the best option with the highest static pressure but they make even more noise than my corsair fans (if that is possible) and look hideous in my opinion so i need to take a closer look at fans because i want the best of 3 worlds and i guess that is not possible so i have to make some tradeoffs.

there is nothing wrong with the performance of my corsair fans but they make too much noise and i don't like the way they look because i have blue theme and want blue fans that perform well and the sickleflows seems the best for what i can see, but if u can find better fans i would happy to hear.









and correct me if i am wrong but u want good silent fans? i tested some fans and looked at some benchmarks and DB levels and there is no fan on earth that performs good and is quiet.


----------



## Mega Man

noctura is one of the best fans period for silence on both rads and heatsinks ...
gts are as well. but i dont know how you can make a blanket statement like you did with out owning them?


----------



## -Nub-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Take notes of what?
> 
> Its a trolling video and the temps were faked.


lol i was being sarcastic.


----------



## biffenl

*CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz
*GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1437/7688 MHz
*OS*: Win7 Pro x64
*Test*: Performance Centered
*3DMark Score*: P11118
*Graphics Score*: 11177
*Physics Score*: 11994
*Combined Score*: 9680
*ORB*: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6507798

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1439194/


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> noctura is one of the best fans period for silence on both rads and heatsinks ...
> gts are as well. but i dont know how you can make a blanket statement like you did with out owning them?


yes they are ONE of the best yes.

and i say some reviews of them that they do not perform as well as the noiseblocker or the Scythe fans in noise as in static pressure.

hell my really really cheap Cooler Master sickleflows are more silent than the NF-F12 fans and i am not joking or say something bad about the Noctua fans and the build quality is much much better than the sickleflows but they simply do not perform soo much better compare the price to the sickleflows.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> *CPU*: Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.9GHz
> *GPU*: Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce @ 1437/7688 MHz
> *OS*: Win7 Pro x64
> *Test*: Performance Centered
> *3DMark Score*: P11118
> *Graphics Score*: 11177
> *Physics Score*: 11994
> *Combined Score*: 9680
> *ORB*: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6507798


That is one hell of an overclock on that GTX 670 - Very nice







. I am surprised your GPU score isn't higher?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes they are ONE of the best yes.
> 
> and i say some reviews of them that they do not perform as well as the noiseblocker or the Scythe fans in noise as in static pressure.
> 
> hell my really really cheap Cooler Master sickleflows are more silent than the NF-F12 fans and i am not joking or say something bad about the Noctua fans and the build quality is much much better than the sickleflows but they simply do not perform soo much better compare the price to the sickleflows.


Im not going for silence. Nor am i going for price/performance fans. Im getting the best fans i can get here in Norway. Ive had sickleflows. The bearings where horrible. They made vibrations that went through the whole case. and THAT made noise.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> That is one hell of an overclock on that GTX 670 - Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am surprised your GPU score isn't higher?


Yea that surprised me aswell. I get about the same at 1250/1500 on my 7950 lol


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea that surprised me aswell. I get about the same at 1250/1500 on my 7950 lol


What your highest score with your 7950? I thought you had a 7970 Matrix?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> What your highest score with your 7950? I thought you had a 7970 Matrix?


I have both. Ive gotten 11500-11800 Graphics score with my 7950 and over 12k with my 7970. Max Pscore with my 7950 is 10800 or something. and max Pscore with my 7970 is 11100 something.


----------



## Rangerjr1

DP dammit


----------



## youpekkad

I got 11539 graphics with my 7950 @1250/1700. It is weird, how big of a gap there is between GTX670 and 680 in 3dmark 11, GTX680 @ 1437MHz would probably get 13k graphics, or something like that.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have both. Ive gotten 11500-11800 Graphics score with my 7950 and over 12k with my 7970. Max Pscore with my 7950 is 10800 or something. and max Pscore with my 7970 is 11100 something.


Very nice!! Looks like you got yourself a sweet 7950, so you don't need mine after all


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> I got 11539 graphics with my 7950 @1250/1700. It is weird, how big of a gap there is between GTX670 and 680 in 3dmark 11, GTX680 @ 1437MHz would probably get 13k graphics, or something like that.


I just CANT get my 7950s RAM over 1500 at 1250 on core. JUST CANT. Give me some tips!


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I just CANT get my 7950s RAM over 1500 at 1250 on core. JUST CANT. Give me some tips!


From what I have seen the newer 7950's use different memory modules that are not as capable as the original 7950's. What is your ASIC? You could try shooting 1.7v to the memory and see if that will help. You can run the 7950 core up to 1.3v.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> From what I have seen the newer 7950's use different memory modules that are not as capable as the original 7950's. What is your ASIC? You could try shooting 1.7v to the memory and see if that will help. You can run the 7950 core up to 1.3v.


1.7V does NOTHING to the memory. Core can do allmost 1300MHz at 1.3 volts. Asic is 83. Its a VaporX btw


----------



## youpekkad

Yea, I havent touched the memory voltage (running it at stock 1,6V), but 1700 is about as high as it gets, 1800MHz on the memory, and screen is full of colorful lines and dots as soon as I start some GPU-stressing game/benchmark.


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Either that or they're running a crazy setup like this.


1 funny video


----------



## Face2Face

Those are nice cards. Well i guess you will have to be happy with a high core clock and not on the memory? That's also a good ASIC quality as well.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Those are nice cards. Well i guess you will have to be happy with a high core clock and not on the memory?


Well im only running 1 screen. So its fine. But still >:/


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> I got 11539 graphics with my 7950 @1250/1700. It is weird, how big of a gap there is between GTX670 and 680 in 3dmark 11, GTX680 @ 1437MHz would probably get 13k graphics, or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I just CANT get my 7950s RAM over 1500 at 1250 on core. JUST CANT. Give me some tips!
Click to expand...

1500 memory OC is still respectiful and say 1500 - 1700 for example doesnt yeild that much in performance. i think you might have hit your limit for that core speed. i would be very happy with 1250/1500


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 1500 memory OC is still respectiful and say 1500 - 1700 for example doesnt yeild that much in performance. i think you might have hit your limit for that core speed. i would be very happy with 1250/1500


Running the Valley Benchmark will take advantage of the higher memory clock, but not sure about 3Dmark?


----------



## hurricane28

hey got my new score hehe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902

this is the absolute max i can get from my card with the original cooling.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> What your highest score with your 7950? I thought you had a 7970 Matrix?


my highest single 670 score 1346/1847
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> my highest single 670 score 1346/1847
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


I'm confused.... How did your GTX 670 @ 1346/1847 beat a GTX 670 @ 1437/1922 ?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I'm confused.... How did your GTX 670 @ 1346/1847 beat a GTX 670 @ 1437/1922 ?


thats what im thinking? are you sure it wasent throtttling


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats what im thinking? are you sure it wasent throtttling


It didnt throttle. Do run bench in centered or stretched mode?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats what im thinking? are you sure it wasent throtttling


You will have to ask biffenl. His Valley score is a beast, so I don't think it was....?


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> It didnt throttle. Do run bench in centered or stretched mode?


Whatever default is. I think it's centered.


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> Whatever default is. I think it's centered.


Heres our test compered, just GRaphics test 3 where you get alot higher fps.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5990461/3dm11/6507798


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Heres our test compered, just GRaphics test 3 where you get alot higher fps.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5990461/3dm11/6507798


thats weired


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Heres our test compered, just GRaphics test 3 where you get alot higher fps.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5990461/3dm11/6507798


Nice comparison - Btw this is lilchronic's card not mine


----------



## Maiky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> thats weired


the CPU's are not the same, once card is clocked higher than the other, ram speeds are not equal..


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509134

The best i could get out of my 7950. Ignore physics. Ill post a best physics + graphics score with my 7950 in a week or so!


----------



## lilchronic

ok i made a mistake i think the first post was at 1398mhz core clock with modded bios but if have throttling issues with that card when it with modded bios

so i just ran it again single card @ 1346/3654 and cpu @ 4.8
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509143


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> the CPU's are not the same, once card is clocked higher than the other, ram speeds are not equal..


That shouldn't matter with the Graphics score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509134
> 
> The best i could get out of my 7950. Ignore physics. Ill post a best physics + graphics score with my 7950 in a week or so!


Looking good! I think 3DMark is more about core clock over memory clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok i made a mistake i think the first post was at 1398mhz core clock with modded bios but if have throttling issues with that card when it with modded bios
> 
> so i just ran it again single card @ 1346/3654 and cpu @ 4.8
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509143


I was like wha..... Then I realized you have two GTX 670's







to switch with.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> That shouldn't matter with the Graphics score.
> Looking good! I think 3DMark is more about core clock over memory clock.
> I was like wha..... Then I realized you have two GTX 670's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to switch with.


yea








my first card is with stock bios 1346/3650, my second card is modded to keep up with my first card


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ok i made a mistake i think the first post was at 1398mhz core clock with modded bios but if have throttling issues with that card when it with modded bios
> 
> so i just ran it again single card @ 1346/3654 and cpu @ 4.8
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509143


You are sure not running stretched mode? I just gave it a go with my card @ 1346/1847 and in stretched mode. Here it is compared to yours. Coincidence?









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5990461/3dm11/6509168


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> You are sure not running stretched mode? I just gave it a go with my card @ 1346/1847 and in stretched mode. Here it is compared to yours. Coincidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/5990461/3dm11/6509168


i used centered
also i was @ 1346/1827 not 1847


----------



## Maiky

I get around 6.5K, once my second 570 arrives I will post some scores..


----------



## lilchronic

this run i used stretched mode
1346/1827
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509296


----------



## lilchronic

if i run it centerd or streched the 3dmark symbol is still off my screen a little bit like its streched ?????

i think it could be my tv?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face2Face*
> 
> I'm confused.... How did your GTX 670 @ 1346/1847 beat a GTX 670 @ 1437/1922 ?


prolly . . . Lucid.


----------



## biffenl

Here is my score in stretched mode:
CPU @ 4900 MHz
GPU @ 1437/1922 MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6509472


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Several stock runs with various GPUs..
> 
> 7850 P6304
> GT440 P1430
> GTX650TI P4754
> GTX670 P9192
> 7770 P4246
> 6870 P4176
> GTX470 P4628
> GTX680 P11150
> 7870 P7616
> GTX660 P7128
> GTX690 P15469
> CFX 7950 P13328
> Titan P14245
> SLI GTX560 P8573
> 5970 P7565
> CFX5970 P11056
> CFX 7970 GHz P15342
> ARES II P15365
> CFX ARES II P21258
> GTX560 TI P4773
> GTX580 P6973
> GTX660TI P8586


Added GTX660TI


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> prolly . . . Lucid.


no i dont use lucid, i used default settings,
here's my sli score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## biffenl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no i dont use lucid, i used default settings,
> here's my sli score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


Have you cheched the "override the scaling mode set by games and programs" tab in Nvidia control panel?

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1440448/


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biffenl*
> 
> Have you cheched the "override the scaling mode set by games and programs" tab in Nvidia control panel?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1440448/


awsome that worked thanks


----------



## FlyingWasabi

Hey guys, just signed up for the site. I just ran 3DMark11 for the first time after installing my second GTX 680 in SLI and my score seems AMAZINGLY low for my rig. How low am I?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6512753


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingWasabi*
> 
> Hey guys, just signed up for the site. I just ran 3DMark11 for the first time after installing my second GTX 680 in SLI and my score seems AMAZINGLY low for my rig. How low am I?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6512753


That's a score for one card. Did you install your second card properly? Try uninstalling your drivers and re-installing.


----------



## FlyingWasabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> That's a score for one card. Did you install your second card properly? Try uninstalling your drivers and re-installing.


The cards are both securely seated and the goldfinger is on. SLI is enabled on Maximize 3D Performance. Both cards are detected. I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers and reporting back. Maybe the beta drivers are causing an issue?

Edit: Hilariously, I may have solved the bulk of the problem. I noticed that all of my FPS in my results were around 59.8. I had turned off Adaptive V-Sync in the NVIDIA Control Panel, but for some reason it didn't save, so I created a profile for 3DMark11 and it worked.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6512913

I still feel like I can tweak this thing higher, but at least I know I just derped it up and there isn't a hardware issue.


----------



## stahlhart

If you are running (or can run) the 32-bit version of the benchmark, can you also run an OSD (like the one included with MSI Afterburner) to observe the GPU behavior while the benchmark is running?


----------



## FlyingWasabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stahlhart*
> 
> If you are running (or can run) the 32-bit version of the benchmark, can you also run an OSD (like the one included with MSI Afterburner) to observe the GPU behavior while the benchmark is running?


I edited my previous post, and I'm pretty sure I solved the main issue. It was the simplest thing. Now I just need to work on upping my Mem Clock and getting my 3770k stable over 4.5 ghz, but that's a task for a whole different day.


----------



## Face2Face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> That's a score for one card. Did you install your second card properly? Try uninstalling your drivers and re-installing.


He solved his issue, but 13K+ on graphics is very high for a GTX 680 - I would expect a very high clocked card to hit that number -very high...


----------



## stahlhart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingWasabi*
> 
> I edited my previous post, and I'm pretty sure I solved the main issue. It was the simplest thing. Now I just need to work on upping my Mem Clock and getting my 3770k stable over 4.5 ghz, but that's a task for a whole different day.


Great to hear that you resolved it... nice score, too!


----------



## jimbo02816

This is about it....I maxed out my OC...cpu reached 79C BUT did get this score....7870 Myst crossfired...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6515193


----------



## jimbo02816

Can somebody explain this score to me?

2 x 7870 XT with a 2500k @ 4.4 and he's getting P16026 in 3dmark???? 22777 graphics score???? NO ******* way!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508963


----------



## Farmer Boe

He may have Lucid Virtue enabled boosting his GPU scores.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Can somebody explain this score to me?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508963


If you read the page you'll see the HD3000 under the "secondary" GPU, he is using Lucid.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingWasabi*
> 
> I edited my previous post, and I'm pretty sure I solved the main issue. It was the simplest thing. Now I just need to work on upping my Mem Clock and getting my 3770k stable over 4.5 ghz, but that's a task for a whole different day.


Your score seems kinda low. I'm pulling P17K with my non overclocked GTX 680's.


----------



## Niexist

Can someone please help me, I have a stable overclock of 4.7ghz on my 2500k, 2x4 dual channel corsair vengeance ram, yet my physics score is like 1000 points lower than it should be. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516471

When I look at results for people with similar systems, I feel like this 2500k should have me in the top 20. Please help.

similar systems:
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1199/758/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207970&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor

and even stranger yet is my result in 3dmark firestrike, 3rd place overall for similar systems

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/425061


----------



## CravinR1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516550

Is that a decent score??


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516550
> 
> Is that a decent score??


Yep, looks ok for the clocks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Can someone please help me, I have a stable overclock of 4.7ghz on my 2500k, 2x4 dual channel corsair vengeance ram, yet my physics score is like 1000 points lower than it should be. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516471
> 
> When I look at results for people with similar systems, I feel like this 2500k should have me in the top 20. Please help.
> 
> similar systems:
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1199/758/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207970&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor
> 
> and even stranger yet is my result in 3dmark firestrike, 3rd place overall for similar systems
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/425061


Have you got all the updates on 3Dmark11? It looks like the system scanner didn't install right as its showing your CPU at 0mhz and 0 RAM. Also, Windows 8 physics scores will be lower than Windows 7 for whatever reason.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Can someone please help me, I have a stable overclock of 4.7ghz on my 2500k, 2x4 dual channel corsair vengeance ram, yet my physics score is like 1000 points lower than it should be. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516471
> 
> When I look at results for people with similar systems, I feel like this 2500k should have me in the top 20. Please help.
> 
> similar systems:
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1199/758/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207970&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor
> 
> and even stranger yet is my result in 3dmark firestrike, 3rd place overall for similar systems
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/425061


Win 8 hurts our physics scores, around 600pts or more


----------



## wrxxx

currently ranked 12th in the world for 3gpu setups!!!

about me
name on 3dmark11 : Nymphaea tetragona
score on 3dmark11: P23098
3dmark11 build: 1.0.5

pc specs
CPU: I7 3930k 5.0ghz
GPU: 3x 7970 lightning 1200mhz core 1500mhz mem
RAM: Gskill 2400mhz cas 10
cooling: everything under water

sorry its a picture off my iphone of current rankings


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Can someone please help me, I have a stable overclock of 4.7ghz on my 2500k, 2x4 dual channel corsair vengeance ram, yet my physics score is like 1000 points lower than it should be. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516471
> 
> When I look at results for people with similar systems, I feel like this 2500k should have me in the top 20. Please help.
> 
> similar systems:
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1199/758/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207970&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor
> 
> and even stranger yet is my result in 3dmark firestrike, 3rd place overall for similar systems
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/425061


what os ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Have you got all the updates on 3Dmark11? It looks like the system scanner didn't install right as its showing your CPU at 0mhz and 0 RAM. Also, Windows 8 physics scores will be lower than Windows 7 for whatever reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Win 8 hurts our physics scores, around 600pts or more


mine was over 1500 pts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> currently ranked 12th in the world for 3gpu setups!!!
> 
> about me
> name on 3dmark11 : Nymphaea tetragona
> score on 3dmark11: P23098
> 3dmark11 build: 1.0.5
> 
> pc specs
> CPU: I7 3930k 5.0ghz
> GPU: 3x 7970 lightning 1200mhz core 1500mhz mem
> RAM: Gskill 2400mhz cas 10
> cooling: everything under water
> 
> sorry its a picture off my iphone of current rankings


wow nice man Congrats !~


----------



## Niexist

My OS is windows 8, but why the high fire strike score, are the physics with that not lowered like 3dmark11?


----------



## gtsteviiee

9807 good for i5 3570k @ 4.7 and hd 7950 1110/1700 ?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrxxx*
> 
> currently ranked 12th in the world for 3gpu setups!!!
> 
> about me
> name on 3dmark11 : Nymphaea tetragona
> score on 3dmark11: P23098
> 3dmark11 build: 1.0.5
> 
> pc specs
> CPU: I7 3930k 5.0ghz
> GPU: 3x 7970 lightning 1200mhz core 1500mhz mem
> RAM: Gskill 2400mhz cas 10
> cooling: everything under water
> 
> sorry its a picture off my iphone of current rankings


How does this work my 23487 is just in the top 100 ?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516988


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> If you read the page you'll see the HD3000 under the "secondary" GPU, he is using Lucid.


Thanks Scorpion...wasn't even thinking about that..still can't believe Lucid would boost graphics score over 5000 pts.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

UPDATE :
HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2412 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1158 /3481 20930
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6517506









Gotta crack 21k soon


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> UPDATE :
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2396 GTX660ti 1158 /3481 20930
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6517506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta crack 21k soon


What can you get with a single GPU?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What can you get with a single GPU?


Twelve or thirteen k cant find screener and 15500 on two reference cards as well on a quaddie


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> UPDATE :
> HOMECINEMA-PC i7 [email protected]@2412 GTX660ti TRI SLI 1158 /3481 20930
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6517506
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta crack 21k soon


Pretty impressive for 660's.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Pretty impressive for 660's.


Thanks man not bad for reference cards eh


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Twelve or thirteen k cant find screener and 15500 on two reference cards as well on a quaddie


12-13k? Yeah right!







... More like 9000+ or 10,000+ Max


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Can someone please help me, I have a stable overclock of 4.7ghz on my 2500k, 2x4 dual channel corsair vengeance ram, yet my physics score is like 1000 points lower than it should be. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516471
> 
> When I look at results for people with similar systems, I feel like this 2500k should have me in the top 20. Please help.
> 
> similar systems:
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1199/758/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207970&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor
> 
> and even stranger yet is my result in 3dmark firestrike, 3rd place overall for similar systems
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/425061


As said above the OS can make a difference with windows 7 getting better scores than windows 8, the 3dmark11 version can make a difference, as well as system memory speed & timings.
Also of course, more cpu overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> How does this work my 23487 is just in the top 100 ?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516988


Unapproved driver, have to have an approved driver to make the hall of fame.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 12-13k? Yeah right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... More like 9000+ or 10,000+ Max


I make mistakes dude like everyone else..........don't know what the single score is . Gone thru my archive never did one on one card...probably cause its crap


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I make mistakes dude like everyone else..........don't know what the single score is . Gone thru my archive never did one on one card...probably cause its crap


I Am just giving you a hard time Mister


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I Am just giving you a hard time Mister


Yes you are a cheeky sod , when are YOU gonna crack 20k ? LMAO


----------



## wrxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> How does this work my 23487 is just in the top 100 ?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516988


also to get to the new one ranks you have to get to change the 4 to the 5 so adress.com/blablabla1.0.5


----------



## DarkSamus

So, I'll ask again
Anyone in the Brisbane/Ipswich, Queensland area wanna help me with OCing my PC?
I don't have the confidence to do it myself.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> So, I'll ask again
> Anyone in the Brisbane/Ipswich, Queensland area wanna help me with OCing my PC?
> I don't have the confidence to do it myself.


It'll be easy to overclock that cpu modestly. Go manually to 4.3GHz with the multi with 1.3v for starts, 1.1v VCCSA and VTT. Keep temps below 80'C load the best you can. Use prime95 custom blend with 90% of your ramused for a few hours. If it passes, then lower vcore and test again.


----------



## DarkSamus

^^90% of what you said may as well been in french as I have almost no idea what you are telling me to do.
Not a shot at you in any way, I just feel absolutely clueless about this.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> ^^90% of what you said may as well been in french as I have almost no idea what you are telling me to do.
> Not a shot at you in any way, I just feel absolutely clueless about this.


I understand what you mean. I've been there.

You just have to start reading the guides and you'll learn no problem.

Use this guide as it's close to your motherboard's bios settings:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1271026/ocn-net-asus-rampage-iv-extreme-overclocking-guide


----------



## DarkSamus

Thanx, I'll take a look at it.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Thanx, I'll take a look at it.


Read the guides here on OCN helped me get a 3770K to 5.1 and a 3930 to 4.9


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Thanx, I'll take a look at it.


I see you have 3820 , read the guides , if still in french...... i7 3820 overclock is the thread for you . I am local to you as well


----------



## DarkSamus

^^Well, I don't wish to push it anywhere close to that high.
Just did a mild OC on my system...


Will run 3DMark11 now to see how different my results are from my previous tests.


----------



## DarkSamus

Sorry for the double post but here is my new results with a mild OC of 3.9Ghz.
I'll look at going higher a bit later though.

Old results before OCing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> My score was P6620
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495368
> 
> and X2218
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6495391


New results after OCing to 3.9Ghz...
P6813
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6522599

and X2232
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6522634


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Sorry for the double post but here is my new results with a mild OC of 3.9Ghz.
> I'll look at going higher a bit later though.
> 
> Old results before OCing...
> New results after OCing to 3.9Ghz...
> P6813
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6522599
> 
> and X2232
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6522634


come on man, u can do much better than that

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6504276

i have physics score of 9569 with my 8350 so u should get more than 10k score


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

He should have that lookin a lot better once the dude works out how to use the bios on his board


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> He should have that lookin a lot better once the dude works out how to use the bios on his board


yes i hope so for him


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> Can someone please help me, I have a stable overclock of 4.7ghz on my 2500k, 2x4 dual channel corsair vengeance ram, yet my physics score is like 1000 points lower than it should be. Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6516471
> 
> When I look at results for people with similar systems, I feel like this 2500k should have me in the top 20. Please help.
> 
> similar systems:
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1199/758/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207970&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor
> 
> and even stranger yet is my result in 3dmark firestrike, 3rd place overall for similar systems
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/425061


In fact, your physics score is about 1500 points lower than it should be considering your overclock. My 2500K, OC to 4.635 (103 x 45) gets a physics score of 8975. That is the absolute highest I can go on air. Even considering 600 points for Windows 8, your score is still a bit low. It's certainly not your power supply. All I can suggest is a new version of 3dmark 11, reinstall drivers and check bios settings to make sure everything that is supposed to be enabled/disabled is. Please let us know...i'm very curious.


----------



## Bennny

Sapphire Dual-X 7970 (non OC)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6523441

Also, does anyone know if this version of the card be voltage unlocked?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Sapphire Dual-X 7970 (non OC)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6523441
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this version of the card be voltage unlocked?


what happened to your physics?


----------



## Bennny

What do you mean? That's about right for the [email protected] 4.5ghz. or?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> What do you mean? That's about right for the [email protected] 4.5ghz. or?


little low if u ask me

i got 9569 with my 8350


----------



## Bennny

Yeah but isn't yours clocked at 5ghz? Plus you have all those cores.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> Yeah but isn't yours clocked at 5ghz? Plus you have all those cores.


u can do better with that 2500k OC your ram and overclock some more


----------



## Bennny

I'm using a crappy H60 to cool it and the RAM is at 1866mhz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bennny*
> 
> I'm using a crappy H60 to cool it and the RAM is at 1866mhz


okay but h60 is not crappy cooler LOL

u need good fans on them









OC your RAM and CPU some more i bet u can do better than this


----------



## Tonza

Hurricane you should compare your processor to i7 model, ofcourse it will win 2500K since you have 8-cores. Here is my physics score with 4.8Ghz on a 2700K (summer clocks :>). I hate tho that combined score is dragging it down, it doest scale in crossfire.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6460553

Here is also record on my previous 7970 and 2700K @ 5.2Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6014056


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tonza*
> 
> Hurricane you should compare your processor to i7 model, ofcourse it will win 2500K since you have 8-cores. Here is my physics score with 4.8Ghz on a 2700K (summer clocks :>). I hate tho that combined score is dragging it down, it doest scale in crossfire.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6460553
> 
> Here is also record on my previous 7970 and 2700K @ 5.2Ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6014056


well he can do more than that if he OC it little more.

also good score dude


----------



## Mega Man

gonna say it again because everyone seems to think win 8 only takes 500 points off.
my score in win 8 was 1500+ lower then win 7 still dont know why running same drivers and everything .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> gonna say it again because everyone seems to think win 8 only takes 500 points off.
> my score in win 8 was 1500+ lower then win 7 still dont know why running same drivers and everything .


good to know









that is why i do not upgrade to w8


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is why i do not upgrade to w8


totally disagree
that is why you SHOULD upgrade. just get another ssd and keep your win 7 installed where it is and put win 8 on new ssd .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> totally disagree
> that is why you SHOULD upgrade. just get another ssd and keep your win 7 installed where it is and put win 8 on new ssd .


hm oke what is so much better about w8 than, because all i hear is negative things about it and the performance is not better as slower than w7.


----------



## Niexist

Jimbo, I have always had a pretty similar score despite what drivers I'm using, this has been persistant score for maybe 5 months, I just redid all my BIOS settings according to the asrock edition overclocking guide. I've also installed 3dmark11 several times, I just haven't a clue what is dragging down my scores.

When I look at the top 3dmark firestrike scores for 2500k, I'm right where I should be (I think) but I am so far off with 3dmark11 it isn't funny.


----------



## Niexist

Here is another result so you guys can see how widely my physics score varies. Also this one had all the sensors working

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6524177?

I mean if I just had a messed up cpu, I wouldn't be reaching 8500 in 3dmark firestrike right?


----------



## Mega Man

niexist sorry dont knwo much about current intel tech to help you out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hm oke what is so much better about w8 than, because all i hear is negative things about it and the performance is not better as slower than w7.


i dont know where you get your info ..... but no. just no. only had positive impact on perf in whole thing boots fast faster loads ect there are lots of optimizations under the hood win7vs8

this bench is the only issue i have found. startmenu i rarely see and i acctually prefer metro for some things. some times i hate it. however even with metro you learn all the shortcuts which are faster in in 7 or 8 ( ex win + d = desktop )

as was stated by kya in the 83xx thread several times if you want to know why go look. win 8 has much better performance overall.

as for the negative comments ppl just plainly dont like change getting rid of boot to desktop was bluntly a dumb move. with multi monitor you can just hiw esc though and meh your at desktop or you can click your desktop on the other monitor. with just one monitor you have to 1 open a desktop based program 2 win+d 3click the desktop tile it is not hard but ppl dont want to . please dont get me wrong i use both 7 and 8 as both have uses , but i do prefer 8

side note. talk of boot to desktop coming back as option in service pack 1 for win 8 but they are calling it 8.1 or 8.2 idr also talk about start menu making a comeback .


----------



## The Storm

Yeah I am not sure why the physics score on win 8 tanked but everything else works great. I have been currently trying different clocks and fsb adjustments to see if I can get a high win 8 physics score but still no luck. Best I have managed is in the 8800 range for physics on win 8.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> niexist sorry dont knwo much about current intel tech to help you out
> i dont know where you get your info ..... but no. just no. only had positive impact on perf in whole thing boots fast faster loads ect there are lots of optimizations under the hood win7vs8
> 
> this bench is the only issue i have found. startmenu i rarely see and i acctually prefer metro for some things. some times i hate it. however even with metro you learn all the shortcuts which are faster in in 7 or 8 ( ex win + d = desktop )
> 
> as was stated by kya in the 83xx thread several times if you want to know why go look. win 8 has much better performance overall.
> 
> as for the negative comments ppl just plainly dont like change getting rid of boot to desktop was bluntly a dumb move. with multi monitor you can just hiw esc though and meh your at desktop or you can click your desktop on the other monitor. with just one monitor you have to 1 open a desktop based program 2 win+d 3click the desktop tile it is not hard but ppl dont want to . please dont get me wrong i use both 7 and 8 as both have uses , but i do prefer 8
> 
> side note. talk of boot to desktop coming back as option in service pack 1 for win 8 but they are calling it 8.1 or 8.2 idr also talk about start menu making a comeback .


okay thnx for the info









well over here i hear complaints about compatibility with programs and it crashes a lot in games and even some games will not run under w8.

i don't know this because i never used W8 so im only saying. and if w8 is much better i would like to upgrade and that is why i ask u why should i upgrade because i have some experience with it


----------



## Niexist

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form-single-and-multi-monitors/3900#post_19902891

I just did the heaven valley benchmark for comparison, you can see I have the highest score of anyone with a 2500k, and am 80th overall, this seems much more in line with what I should be getting.


----------



## rmcknight36

I cheated








Sapphire HD7950 1275/1800
3dmark 11 12686
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6524657


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Yes you are a cheeky sod , *when are YOU gonna crack 20k ? LMAO*


Just wait till the GTX 780 is released...


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just wait till the GTX 780 is released...


Damn you more waiting..........arh arh arh


----------



## Mega Man

well if you want to wait just wait till the 8970 is out or even the 9970 ... that will be awesome ( sarcasm ) you can keep waiting and every gen will be better


----------



## -Nub-

i7-2600k @ 5.2 ghz

2 x XFX 7970 @ 1215 / 1620

P - 17017

G - 21423

Phy - 11198

C - 9654

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6525635

I can push it further but this is good for now.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well if you want to wait just wait till the 8970 is out or even the 9970 ... that will be awesome ( sarcasm ) you can keep waiting and every gen will be better


Pffffttt im waitin on Yungbenny to crack 20k


----------



## DarkSamus

After an overclock to 5Ghz ran 3DMark and got this score...

P6982
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6527446

Thanx for this score goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who came over to my house this evening and taught me some stuff.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> After an overclock to 5Ghz ran 3DMark and got this score...
> 
> P6982
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6527446
> 
> Thanx for this score goes to HOMECINEMA-PC who came over to my house this evening and taught me some stuff.


Wow, that's great of HOMECINEMA-PC to do that!









Nice score there too buddy!


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Wow, that's great of HOMECINEMA-PC to do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score there too buddy!


Thanx and I couldn't agree more.
Fantastic bloke that I would gladly have over again anytime.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Anytime dude glad I could point you down the right path








You have a vgood low vcore 5Gigahurtle 3820 too...........jealous as








Advantages of being a local


----------



## CravinR1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6526595

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6526595


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6526595
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6526595


looks like stock speeds, u can do a lot better with that i5 and GPU dude


----------



## rmcknight36

I bet he could get more OC out of that 580. My 570 OC was almost where he is now.


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> looks like stock speeds, u can do a lot better with that i5 and GPU dude


He is actually right where he needs to be on his score.


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> He is actually right where he needs to be on his score.


ScoreP12686 with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor

Graphics Score
15449

Physics Score
8211

Combined Score
8329

And i have the same setup..just using virtumvp for the added boost


----------



## [CyGnus]

rmcknight36 you know that is not valid right... (Virtu)


----------



## rmcknight36

you know im talking about his cpu score right?


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> you know im talking about his cpu score right?


you also see i put virtu on there?
I love how people only read what they want..


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> ScoreP12686 with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score
> 15449
> 
> Physics Score
> 8211
> 
> Combined Score
> 8329
> 
> And i have the same setup..just using virtumvp for the added boost


ScoreP9174 with AMD Radeon HD 7950(1x) and Intel Core i5-2500K Processor

Graphics Score
9491

Physics Score
8271

Combined Score
8443

Without virtu and i have a 1250/1600 overclock on gpu and 4.4 overclock on cpu


----------



## rmcknight36

Anyways to the remarks of it being stock speeds...no sir i doubt it..


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> I bet he could get more OC out of that 580. My 570 OC was almost where he is now.


I'm running my 580 at stock.
When i get SLI cards in July I look into OCing them.


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> I'm running my 580 at stock.
> When i get SLI cards in July I look into OCing them.


3gb version? If so those bad boys in sli with an overclock will be beastly


----------



## DarkSamus

Nope, will sell off my GTX580 and replace it with 2xGTX780s, 2xGTX770s or 2x680s.
My budget will be $1200AUD so it will come down to pricing and availability.


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Nope, will sell off my GTX580 and replace it with 2xGTX780s, 2xGTX770s or 2x680s.
> My budget will be $1200AUD so it will come down to pricing and availability.


Even betta!


----------



## kzinti1

X10522
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6528110


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> X10522
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6528110


Why this not showing up on HOF......

Great score as well


----------



## rmcknight36

Best i could do... Overclocked cpu to 4.8 and pushed 7950 to the limit 1285/1500
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6530773
P10279


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> Best i could do... Overclocked cpu to 4.8 and pushed 7950 to the limit 1285/1500
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6530773
> P10279


something is not right with your *graphics score*. have you checked the temps of your core and vrms? use HwInfo64 or MSI AB.

i get 11000 at 1205/1605 with the 7950..


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> something is not right with your *graphics score*. have you checked the temps of your core and vrms? use HwInfo64 or MSI AB.
> 
> i get 11000 at 1205/1605 with the 7950..


With what cpu?


----------



## rmcknight36

And my temps are fine i run hwmonitor


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> something is not right with your *graphics score*. have you checked the temps of your core and vrms? use HwInfo64 or MSI AB.
> 
> i get 11000 at 1205/1605 with the 7950..


Please link your score


----------



## Face2Face

Rmcknight, try to overclock your video memory some more. That's why your graphics score looks so low. Your core clock is great, also make sure your 20% power tune is enabled.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> Please link your score


I get a pretty decent score with my old 7950 at 1250, 3570k at 4400

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5379447


----------



## Blaze0303

Still love my 7950

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5497144

11791 GPU score







at 1250/1950

http://s39.photobucket.com/user/blaze0303/media/untitled_zps3e34a4e8.png.html


----------



## CravinR1

I thought 3570k at 4.5 GHz and 7950 at 1100/1500 on stock 1.188 volts was pretty good


----------



## Trumpeter1994

Intel Core 2 Quad q9300 @ 3.2Ghz
EVGA GTX 670 FTW
P7538
Graphics 10402
Physics 4255
Combined 3954
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6506712


----------



## [CyGnus]

rmcknight36 you have a edit button in each thread dont need to post 3/4 times one after the other...


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6504276

gotta love the 8350


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I get a pretty decent score with my old 7950 at 1250, 3570k at 4400
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5379447


Almost identical score with [email protected],5 and [email protected]/1700 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6094666.

@rmcknight, are you sure your overclocks were stable? With [email protected] you should get almost 12k graphics score.


----------



## rmcknight36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Almost identical score with [email protected],5 and [email protected]/1700 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6094666.
> 
> @rmcknight, are you sure your overclocks were stable? With [email protected] you should get almost 12k graphics score.


Hmmm maybe its throttling


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmcknight36*
> 
> Hmmm maybe its throttling


maybe. use HwInfo64 to monitor the VRM temps. Keep all temps below 80C.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666

it could also be a combination of low system ram settings, low vram setting (1500), and lower cpu oc.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download64.html


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Why this not showing up on HOF......
> 
> Great score as well


Thanks.
What is HOF?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Why this not showing up on HOF......
> 
> Great score as well
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> What is HOF?
Click to expand...

Hall Of Fame


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1919 rep+







you are in your own HOF me thinks


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 1919 rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are in your own HOF me thinks


lol i am modest and feel shy at praise


----------



## kzinti1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hall Of Fame


I've never heard of it.
Except the one for baseball players.
I don't see the score I got as anything special.
Just my everyday OC for games.
Or, are you attempting a joke?
If so, please explain.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Why this not showing up on HOF......
> 
> Great score as well


Newest 3dmark 11 ver. 1.0.5.0 used, the HOF goes to 1.0.4.0, HOF needs updating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I've never heard of it.
> Except the one for baseball players.
> I don't see the score I got as anything special.
> Just my everyday OC for games.
> Or, are you attempting a joke?
> If so, please explain.


3dmark hall of fame http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/3dmark+11+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0.4

Doesn't seem to be loading for me right now though


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Hall Of Fame
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of it.
> Except the one for baseball players.
> I don't see the score I got as anything special.
> Just my everyday OC for games.
> Or, are you attempting a joke?
> If so, please explain.
Click to expand...

no i am not joking, there are certin benchmark threads that keep a record of the top 30 scores for example here on OCN.. some are refored to as Hall of Fame or even called that. an example
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores some people would refer to as Hall of Fame


----------



## kzinti1

I just checked the scores. Mine is at 319th.
Here's the page.
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpuname/3dm11/X/Intel%20Core%20i7-3770K%20Processor&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor&mode=basic
I don't think I'll be holding my breath until the corporate sponsorships start rolling in.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Newest 3dmark 11 ver. 1.0.5.0 used, the HOF goes to 1.0.4.0, HOF needs updating.


Thanks 420, I see what you mean now...


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I just checked the scores. Mine is at 319th.
> Here's the page.
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpuname/3dm11/X/Intel%20Core%20i7-3770K%20Processor&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor&mode=basic
> I don't think I'll be holding my breath until the corporate sponsorships start rolling in.


Overall it is, but it's not with just two cards..... That's a very good score to just start overclocking your cards...

My 1st post to you was only meant as a compliment.....


----------



## blackRott9

Tried the 13.5 Beta 2 driver. Tess was at application controlled, no funny business. Made 11.5k with my 7970 @ 1280|1680.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6541265

Of course it would be a lot higher if I used that "tweak".


----------



## DarkSamus

OK, gone for a more mild OC of 4.3Ghz instead of 5Ghz from the last test and OCed my GTX580 from 783Mhz up to 922Mhz.

This score is at what will be my 24/7 use settings...
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6527446/3dm11/6546352

Due to the lower CPU speed I'm seeing lower Physix scores, but I feel the gains elsewhere make it worth it.
With these settings I never see the CPU go over 71c and my GPU doesn't go over 89c.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

I think I can do better,

P23829
Graphics: 30905
Physics: 15199



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6546674


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Cracked 21k hooray for me








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990 314.22









3930k [email protected] GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1154 / 3493


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cracked 21k hooray for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990 314.22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3930k [email protected] GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1154 / 3493


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks dude mucho gracias








Been workin me way up to that one AWESOME


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You could tighten up your ram timings to get a better *Physics* score to push up that overall score:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6548230

Mine @4.7Ghz.

I think I'm going to use lower voltage and keep 4.7GHz 24/7.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Cracked 21k hooray for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990 314.22
> *Proof was here*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3930k [email protected] GTX 660ti TRI SLI 1154 / 3493


Congrats mate.
and thanx for coming over and helping me out with my CPU overclock.
It is running beautifully at 4.3Ghz.
Just gotta sort out my cooling issues now.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> OK, gone for a more mild OC of 4.3Ghz instead of 5Ghz from the last test and OCed my GTX580 from 783Mhz up to 922Mhz.
> 
> This score is at what will be my 24/7 use settings...
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6527446/3dm11/6546352
> 
> Due to the lower CPU speed I'm seeing lower Physix scores, but I feel the gains elsewhere make it worth it.
> With these settings I never see the CPU go over 71c and my GPU doesn't go over 89c.


Wow, GTX 580 still packs quite a punch. Mine HD 7850 at 1GHz gives almost identical graphics scores as yours at stock: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6524127

Nice OC there mate.

Edit: just noticed that your earlier scores are with little OC.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Wow, GTX 580 still packs quite a punch. Mine HD 7850 at 1GHz gives almost identical graphics scores as yours at stock: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6524127
> 
> Nice OC there mate.
> 
> Edit: just noticed that your earlier scores are with little OC.


Yeah, the score from the 5Ghz OC had the GPU at stock speed.

The 4.3Ghz CPU score is the one with the GPU overclocked.

I did however find after also testing with Valley that it wasn't as stable as I thought.
So I have since dialed he clock speed back to 890Mhzs to solve the issue.

Next step is work on some cooling issues I have.


----------



## VenG3ance

Does this seem like a good score for my rig?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6549166


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You could tighten up your ram timings to get a better *Physics* score to push up that overall score:
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6548230
> 
> Mine @4.7Ghz.
> 
> I think I'm going to use lower voltage and keep 4.7GHz 24/7.


I spent a bit of time with the timings but no joy whatsoever . New ram is needed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSamus*
> 
> Congrats mate.
> and thanx for coming over and helping me out with my CPU overclock.
> It is running beautifully at 4.3Ghz.
> Just gotta sort out my cooling issues now.


Good to hear its running smoothly


----------



## Stiltz85

Megaton sig rig
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6551977


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VenG3ance*
> 
> Does this seem like a good score for my rig?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6549166


well your scores are one out of ten so for that good job


----------



## cssorkinman

FX- 8350/460GTX run . Check out the physics score







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FX- 8350/460GTX run . Check out the physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


Nice scores, but the published date tells me that this was submitted on December 11, 2012. Where were you in these 6 months? lol

Also, the clock speeds of both (GPU core) and CPU looks VERY balanced (0 MHz that is).


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FX- 8350/460GTX run . Check out the physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5190294


wow dude that is even higher than my physics score









what was your CPU speed at that time?

and yes that was some time ago LOL whats up with that dude?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Nice scores, but the published date tells me that this was submitted on December 11, 2012. Where were you in these 6 months? lol
> 
> Also, the clock speeds of both (GPU core) and CPU looks VERY balanced (0 MHz that is).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow dude that is even higher than my physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was your CPU speed at that time?
> 
> and yes that was some time ago LOL whats up with that dude?


I was using cool and quiet when I ran that bench, I think it confused things as far as the reported clockspeeds go.
I believe it would have been a little over 5.1 ghz on the cpu.
When i first ran the bench, I thought it the score was rather unremarkable so I didn't bother posting it anywhere. Since that time I have sold the 460GTX in favor of a 7870 , it seems the physics scores are much lower with the AMD card.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was using cool and quiet when I ran that bench, I think it confused things as far as the reported clockspeeds go.
> I believe it would have been a little over 5.1 ghz on the cpu.
> When i first ran the bench, I thought it the score was rather unremarkable so I didn't bother posting it anywhere. Since that time I have sold the 460GTX in favor of a 7870 , it seems the physics scores are much lower with the AMD card.


Yup. This is probably because Nvidia cards help out with the physics.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I just checked the scores. Mine is at 319th.
> Here's the page.
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpuname/3dm11/X/Intel%20Core%20i7-3770K%20Processor&cpuName=Intel Core i7-3770K Processor&mode=basic
> I don't think I'll be holding my breath until the corporate sponsorships start rolling in.
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it is, but it's not with just two cards..... That's a very good score to just start overclocking your cards...
> 
> My 1st post to you was only meant as a compliment.....
Click to expand...

Now I am interested again.
I would be at 182 with old drivers and slower ram in jan.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yup. This is probably because Nvidia cards help out with the physics.


They don't. There can be some variance between runs, so with all cpu & memory setting the same the system can score lower with an nvidia card as well.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yup. This is probably because Nvidia cards help out with the physics.


They don't. You're thinking about 3DMark Vantage where PhysX applied but for 3DMark 11, the physics portion is done on CPU. The variance can come from a variety of different things, such as clock speed, memory timings/speed, drivers etc.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> They don't. You're thinking about 3DMark Vantage where PhysX applied but for 3DMark 11, the physics portion are done on CPU. The variance can come from a variety of different things, such as clock speed, memory timings/speed, drivers etc.


Something fishy is going on, I got way better physics scores with a 460 gtx than I do with my 7870.


----------



## FtW 420

Just ran it on the 7970 in the system, shut down & stuck in the 680


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just ran it on the 7970 in the system, shut down & stuck in the 680


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something fishy is going on, I got way better physics scores with a 460 gtx than I do with my 7870.


There you go. There is nothing "fishy" going on.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Something fishy is going on, I got way better physics scores with a 460 gtx than I do with my 7870.


Did you change the system memory or speed/timings since the 460? It can make a pretty good difference.
As well as the 3dmark11 version, 1.01 tends to score higher in physics than newer versions.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Did you change the system memory or speed/timings since the 460? It can make a pretty good difference.
> As well as the 3dmark11 version, 1.01 tends to score higher in physics than newer versions.


Goodness, I didn't mean for you to go to all of that trouble to try it out.
But now I'm really confused, maybe it is only that way for the Vishera's ?
I have 2 FX-8350's with AMD cards in them and I can't break 9,000 on the physics score with either of them. I believe I am using the same ram in the GD-80 rig as when I scored 9600 on the physics score.

I've messed around with various settings quite a bit , ram freq's,timings , NB and HTT speeds and still can't come close. Even running 16 gb of 2400mhz cl10 didn't get close.
It's quite possible that the version of the bench is the difference, it was six months ago when I got that score.
I no longer have the 460 , or i would certainly try it out.

Thanks for the replies









EDIT: It would appear that the most plausible explanation is the differences in the version of 3dmark 11. The higher score being on version 1.0.1.0 and the lower ones on 1.0.3.0


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just ran it on the 7970 in the system, shut down & stuck in the 680
> 
> [img][/QUOTE]
> 
> Jeez! You're so kind. [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I was using cool and quiet when I ran that bench, I think it confused things as far as the reported clockspeeds go.
> I believe it would have been a little over 5.1 ghz on the cpu.
> When i first ran the bench, I thought it the score was rather unremarkable so I didn't bother posting it anywhere. Since that time I have sold the 460GTX in favor of a 7870 , it seems the physics scores are much lower with the AMD card.


okay, but what are your HT link and CPUNB at when u did that bench?

and yes the physics scores are better with nvidia cards because they have advanced physX unlike AMD cards what can do it also great but it is not for nothing that they call it ADVANCED physics.

and with nvidia u can choose what u want to use for physics CPU or GPU or both.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay, but what are your HT link and CPUNB at when u did that bench?
> 
> and yes the physics scores are better with nvidia cards because they have advanced physX unlike AMD cards what can do it also great but it is not for nothing that they call it ADVANCED physics.
> 
> and with nvidia u can choose what u want to use for physics CPU or GPU or both.


So much misinformation. PhysX does nothing for *3DMark 11*. The GPU won't do anything to increase the physics score, it is all done on the CPU.


----------



## Baghi

Funny thing is that if you click "Help" tab in 3DMark UI, under there, you'll see "*BULLET PHYSICS LIBRARY*" in huge and all capital fonts (which is done on CPU).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> The latest Futuremark 3DMark 11 uses Bullet Physics in both CPU and GPU benchmarks using Microsoft DirectCompute. For more info see this whitepaper.


http://bulletphysics.org/wordpress/

It is unclear to me if all is done on CPU, but it is Open Source, and not tied to a particular cpu/gpu manufacturer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> So much misinformation. PhysX does nothing for *3DMark 11*. The GPU won't do anything to increase the physics score, it is all done on the CPU.


did u try it?

i did try to run the physics on the CPU and GPU and i could do it on only the CPU but when u set it to auto than the GPU helps with the physics


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> did u try it?
> 
> i did try to run the physics on the CPU and GPU and i could do it on only the CPU but when u set it to auto than the GPU helps with the physics


Please read this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just ran it on the 7970 in the system, shut down & stuck in the 680


----------



## Thetbrett

screen shot of my scores. i have a problem with uploading. It keeps saying it cannot upload because of Virtual MVP, something like that. What is this Virtual MVP? I cannot find any thing like that on my system? Anyway, this is a screen shot:


----------



## Baghi

Does your CPU-Z validation says GPU1 Type : Intel HD Graphics xxxx ? Maybe selecting "PCI-E" display instead of "auto" in the BIOS disables builtin graphics.

You can read what actually Virtue MVP does here: http://www.lucidlogix.com/product-virtu-mvp.shtml


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> did u try it?
> 
> i did try to run the physics on the CPU and GPU and i could do it on only the CPU but when u set it to auto than the GPU helps with the physics


Nice so you had an unfair advantage all along? Lol.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Nice so you had an unfair advantage all along? Lol.


no i did not,

it only helps in games and is not relevant to benchmarks.

besides u know my settings


----------



## alancsalt

It does affect benchmark results.I don't know if anything has ever been decided in this thread, as no leaderboard is kept, but on HWBot:

About HWBOT ranks/points and Virtu MVP (update! banned until further notice)
Quote:


> HWBOT will not award points or ranks to benchmark results obtained with the aid of Virtu MVP


http://hwbot.org/news/7071_about_hwbot_rankspoints_and_virtu_mvp/


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Messing with the PhysX settings in Nvidia's control panel does nothing for the Physics portion of 3DMark 11. Stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> did u try it?
> 
> i did try to run the physics on the CPU and GPU and i could do it on only the CPU but when u set it to auto than the GPU helps with the physics


All I would ask of you is to show some screenies illustrating the difference. Include all relevant information please.


----------



## hurricane28

Nvidia Has a dedicated Physx (NVIDIA Physics) unit on the Card whereas a AMD card doesn't have any and then you have your main processing and physics on your CPU so its harder to do everything on a AMD card while adding some higher end Physics!

the Nvidia units have that already built in so no need to offload that on the CPU hence better physics scores as no delays in speed that the CPU can do it compared to a dedicated Processor that is made especially for the job!

and if u do not believe me fine go look that up for yourself and go to the nvidia page and u can learn a lot about that part


----------



## hurricane28

oh here are a couple of links that explain some of this.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_faq.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX

so maybe think again for saying that some one is spreading misinformation


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3dmark11 Physics is based on the cpu used in the bench. Simple as that.


----------



## Baghi

Don't you've any other reason to praise NVIDIA? I'm sure there are plenty.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nvidia Has a dedicated Physx (NVIDIA Physics) unit on the Card whereas a AMD card doesn't have any and then you have your main processing and physics on your CPU so its harder to do everything on a AMD card while adding some higher end Physics!
> 
> the Nvidia units have that already built in so no need to offload that on the CPU hence better physics scores as no delays in speed that the CPU can do it compared to a dedicated Processor that is made especially for the job!
> 
> and if u do not believe me fine go look that up for yourself and go to the nvidia page and u can learn a lot about that part


Physx enabled


Physx disabled


Doesn't really make any difference since 3dmark 11 doesn't use physx (neither does the new 3dmark), physics is different & does not run on the gpu, physx was not the way it was meant to be played.
Physx only worked for 3dmark vantage & for some games, & is basically a cheat in vantage. Fine for the games it works with, but has no place in benchmarks.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nvidia Has a dedicated Physx (NVIDIA Physics) unit on the Card whereas a AMD card doesn't have any and then you have your main processing and physics on your CPU so its harder to do everything on a AMD card while adding some higher end Physics!
> 
> the Nvidia units have that already built in so no need to offload that on the CPU hence better physics scores as no delays in speed that the CPU can do it compared to a dedicated Processor that is made especially for the job!
> 
> and if u do not believe me fine go look that up for yourself and go to the nvidia page and u can learn a lot about that part


3DMark 11 does not use PhysX, how many times do people have to tell you?


----------



## Mydog

I see that my previous posts have been deleted so I obviously crossed a line and I apologize for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nvidia Has a dedicated Physx (NVIDIA Physics) unit on the Card whereas a AMD card doesn't have any and then you have your main processing and physics on your CPU so its harder to do everything on a AMD card while adding some higher end Physics!
> 
> the Nvidia units have that already built in so no need to offload that on the CPU hence better physics scores as no delays in speed that the CPU can do it compared to a dedicated Processor that is made especially for the job!
> 
> and if u do not believe me fine go look that up for yourself and go to the nvidia page and u can learn a lot about that part


First of all you have to understand what you read and you don't no matter what they say at the MSI forums.

Do you understand what this means?

"PhysX is a proprietary realtime physics engine middleware SDK."

"Video games(or benchmarks) supporting hardware acceleration by PhysX can be accelerated by either a PhysX PPU or a CUDA-enabled GeForce GPU (if it has at least 256MB of dedicated VRAM), thus offloading physics calculations from the CPU, allowing it to perform other tasks instead. In theory this should result in a smoother gaming experience and allow additional visual effects."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> oh here are a couple of links that explain some of this.
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx_faq.html
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PhysX
> 
> so maybe think again for saying that some one is spreading misinformation


You need to read this to:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physics_engine

Now go and check which physics engine Futuremark has used on 3DMark11 then you can ask Futuremark if they allow physics to run on either Cuda cores or a PhysX PPD.

And please post back with your findings

FYI
I've got more than 100 results with different GPU's to show with both NV GPU's from GTX480, GTX580 and GTX680 and AMD GPU's from HD5970, HD6970 and 7970 and I KNOW that PhysX has no effect on the physics score. In earlier 3DMarks like Vantage 06 it does but your score will not be valid.


----------



## Canis-X

For FutureMark to be able to use NVidia's PhysX they would need to get permission and then show the trade mark in the credits....that would make it legal, otherwise NVidia would sue FutureMark, do you see the NVidia PhysX logo in the benchmark?


----------



## maestrobg

CF 7970

3dmark11: 19030


----------



## chronicfx

CF 7970 3dmark11 Tess off i5-3570k

P17460

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6563869


----------



## Mydog

Did this in April last year,
3960X @5,352
GTX680 quad sli

P28342

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/3119313


----------



## YounGMessiah

Here we go


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Here we go


What are you're clock speeds on the gpu and cpu?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6578132

Look alright for my sig rig?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6578132
> 
> Look alright for my sig rig?
> 
> 7950 @ 1100/1500, 2500K @ 4.5, Ram @ 1600.


your score looks pretty decent for your Card/CPU/RASM combo


----------



## YounGMessiah

CPU is at 4.5Ghz, 1.21V

GPU, I used the KGB method to update my BIOS to, max power target 150 (which I had it set to that), mem clock +206 (which shows in GPU-Z as 3107), max boost frequency changed to 1228 (no changes to GPU clock offset) and voltage at 118750.

See the thing is im wondering why your asking? I feel like my scores are bad, are they?

Ive seen people with my CPU getting better physics score and im at the same OC or they might be at 4.6

Not sure if my GPU score is good, ive been playing around with it ever since I got my Arctic Accelero Hybrid.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> your score looks pretty decent for your Card/CPU/RASM combo


Great, thanks. Kind of odd, when I ran 3DMark11 a couple days ago, I scored 9976 on the graphics test, not sure why it went up, but hey i'm not complaining


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6578132
> 
> Look alright for my sig rig?


That looks kind of low i have that with a 7870

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That looks kind of low i have that with a 7870
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5573768


He has you beat on card by a bit, and your 3570k physics score is way more than his 2500k. That's why your seeing a similar score.


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> He has you beat on card by a bit, and your 3570k physics score is way more than his 2500k. That's why your seeing a similar score.


His 3570k was at 5GHz when he ran the bench, that ain't fair lol.


----------



## rationalthinking

Latest benchmark, rig in sig. (Gaming Rig)

P22416


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*GTX TITAN 24/7 Extreme preset:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6592888*


----------



## VitalShot

My Scores- http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6094015

My CPU is overclocked, ram and gpu are at stock. This is an old run though, I think I was using the 12.11 drivers during that run.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *GTX TITAN 24/7 Extreme preset:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6592888*


now that is what i call a physics score man, great setup:thumb:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *GTX TITAN 24/7 Extreme preset:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6592888*


I haven't bought this bench so I don't know my 'X' score is ...yet








But here are my best three








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6255183 [email protected] SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6414517 [email protected] TRI SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990 [email protected] TRI SLI


----------



## Thetbrett

thought I'd have a crack at extreme. [email protected]4400


----------



## mironccr345

AMD 1035T @3.1Ghz and GTX 460 768MB @865mhz. Nothing to brag about. But It was fun getting to the top spot.








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6600644


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> AMD 1035T @3.1Ghz and GTX 460 768MB @865mhz. Nothing to brag about. But It was fun getting to the top spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6600644
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## alancsalt

4638 - Bo_Punk_2.0 - GTX460 768MB - ( http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/2095371 ) Futuremark must categorize by processor as well as GFX?


----------



## bratt01

User name: bratt01
CPU: Intel Core i7 3930K @ 4.6 Ghz
GPU: XFX Double Dissipation Ghz Edition 7970 x 2 @ 1250Mhz / 1800Mhz
OS: Win7 Ultimate x64
Test: Performance Centered
3DMark Score: P18136
Graphics Score: 21203
Physics Score: 13848
Combined Score: 11196
ORB:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6601646


----------



## Mega Man

nice man !~


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Several stock runs with various GPUs..
> 
> 7850 P6304
> GT440 P1430
> GTX650TI P4754
> GTX670 P9192
> 7770 P4246
> 6870 P4176
> GTX470 P4628
> GTX680 P11150
> 7870 P7616
> GTX660 P7128
> GTX690 P15469
> CFX 7950 P13328
> Titan P14245
> SLI GTX560 P8573
> 5970 P7565
> CFX5970 P11056
> CFX 7970 GHz P15342
> ARES II P15365
> CFX ARES II P21258
> GTX560 TI P4773
> GTX580 P6973
> GTX660TI P8586


So an overclocked 7870 pulls away from an overclocked 660ti, link

I'll run some game benches later.


----------



## Levys

best i got so far


----------



## John Shepard

http://img197.imageshack.us/i/3dmark.jpg/
Graphics score is over 9000 and so close to break the 12000 mark.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Hey everyone, just built a new rig, and apparently my i7 3770k is under performing. @4.5 1.25v the physics score ranges from as low as 6k up to 8k. I've heard that OC'ing memory makes a big difference, true or not? It's bothersome because my old i7 950 @4 GHz got a better physics score.

Forgot to post my score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6605263

Edit: It's the OC on CPU that's causing the low score. At stock clocks, I'm getting around 9-10k. Any tips on what to tweak in the BIOS settings for my 4.5 GHz @1.25v OC? It was stable, though I only ran Prime95 for a few minutes (to test for basic stability).

Help Computer?


----------



## Mega Man

check it out guys ( graphics score ) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6606588
using my sammies @ stock ( not my 2400 will do runs later tonight)
found out my psu is definitely holding me back in ocing. come freiday i will order a new x1250w

not even at max oc yet


----------



## [CyGnus]

Your seasonic 750w is plenty for your system you are wasting money on a 1250w unit


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Hey everyone, just built a new rig, and apparently my i7 3770k is under performing. @4.5 1.25v the physics score ranges from as low as 6k up to 8k. I've heard that OC'ing memory makes a big difference, true or not? It's bothersome because my old i7 950 @4 GHz got a better physics score.
> 
> Forgot to post my score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6605263
> 
> Edit: It's the OC on CPU that's causing the low score. At stock clocks, I'm getting around 9-10k. Any tips on what to tweak in the BIOS settings for my 4.5 GHz @1.25v OC? It was stable, though I only ran Prime95 for a few minutes (to test for basic stability).
> 
> Help Computer?


monitor all your temps. maybe some throttling issue. H50 for 4.5?


----------



## hurricane28

no it is not, Mega Man is right i have only one 660 ti and i pull over 400 watts out of the wall when i am benching and gaming.

so get x1250 will give some more headroom to spare


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> monitor all your temps. maybe some throttling issue. H50 for 4.5?


You're right, definitely throttling. And I had hoped the H50 would do do well enough (upgraded fans in push-pull) for a mild OC.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Your seasonic 750w is plenty for your system you are wasting money on a 1250w unit


really it isnt. i put my second video card on a extra psu i have. with 1200/1800 i oculd see the throttling now @ 1250/1850 no throttling at all... my old graphics score was ~ 19k now 21k. huge difference. i have a big oc on my CPU as well. i just dont think 750 is enough. and i will be adding alotta waster cooling to my system and prolly going to be trifing in the end sooo... 1250 is the min i will upgrade to


----------



## ViperJPB

Running some maintenance and clean up on my gaming drive of my workstation and decided to run another 3DMark11 run. 3 GTX 680 4GB cards, air cooled so they get way too hot in triple SLI....just running SLI and one in PhysX....just scored my highest so far of 16,674!! That's non-overclocked stock Galaxy GTX 680 4GB cards (technically factory clocked at 109% each).


----------



## CravinR1

Broke 10k with my 3570k 4.5ghz and 7950 1160/1510

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6603468


----------



## lilchronic

670 FTW sli 1346/1827









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819

single card 1346/1827









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 670 FTW sli 1346/1827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819
> 
> single card 1346/1827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


Nice graphics score on the 670's; it beats my 690 (I haven't completely put it through its paces yet, I just got it). My 3770k at stock clocks ties your Physics score though.


----------



## justanoldman

3770k plus a 690 can do 18k+
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6499912


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 3770k plus a 690 can do 18k+
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6499912


I've gotten just a couple hundred points shy of your graphics score. The problem is that my H50 isn't good enough to get a decent OC on the proc.


----------



## RealNeil

I just added an EVGA GTX-680 to my 2600K system. There is 16GB of DDR3-1600 Ram in it and it has a 256GB SSD too.
It's pretty snappy considering that the 680 replaced a GTX-570.


----------



## Niexist

I really hope someone is able to help me, because I'm going to ask again. I can't find out any rhyme or reason to my low physics score. I even upgraded to 16 gigs of ram in a desperate attempt to get slightly better performance.

My system is in my description, but what I'm working with is a 2500k at 4.7 ghz clock speeds, with 16 gigs of corsair vengeance 1600 ddr3 ram.

My graphics score is right around where it should be, but my physics score is WAY to low for a 4.7 ghz overclock.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6611446

Now the last time I asked people were wondering for reference what my score was with stock settings on my CPU, here is my physics score/combined

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6611472

I don't know if this is lower than normal for a 2500k, but I really feel my physics score should be much closer to 8500 with a 4.7ghz overclock. Yes I'm on windows 8, but even before on windows 7 it was maybe only 300 points better it wasn't 1000 points difference.

Please help people.

Also for reference, here is a copy of my firestrike score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/477202

Thank you in advance.


----------



## RealNeil

PhysX is a product of NVIDIA and works much better with NVIDIA cards.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I really hope someone is able to help me, because I'm going to ask again. I can't find out any rhyme or reason to my low physics score. I even upgraded to 16 gigs of ram in a desperate attempt to get slightly better performance.
> 
> My system is in my description, but what I'm working with is a 2500k at 4.7 ghz clock speeds, with 16 gigs of corsair vengeance 1600 ddr3 ram.
> 
> My graphics score is right around where it should be, but my physics score is WAY to low for a 4.7 ghz overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6611446
> 
> Now the last time I asked people were wondering for reference what my score was with stock settings on my CPU, here is my physics score/combined
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6611472
> 
> I don't know if this is lower than normal for a 2500k, but I really feel my physics score should be much closer to 8500 with a 4.7ghz overclock. Yes I'm on windows 8, but even before on windows 7 it was maybe only 300 points better it wasn't 1000 points difference.
> 
> Please help people.
> 
> Also for reference, here is a copy of my firestrike score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/477202
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Windows 8 can make it a bit lower as noted, the 3dmark 11 version can also affect the physics score, 1.01 tends to score physics higher than later versions.
The other player besides cpu frequency is memory, from 1600Mhz with loose timings to 2133mhz with tight timings can make a fair difference in the physics score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealNeil*
> 
> PhysX is a product of NVIDIA and works much better with NVIDIA cards.


There is no physx in 3dmark 11 though, it was just in 3dmark vantage & in a few games.

3dmark 11 uses physics, AMD or Nvidia doesn't matter, it runs on the cpu now the way it is supposed to.


----------



## Niexist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Windows 8 can make it a bit lower as noted, the 3dmark 11 version can also affect the physics score, 1.01 tends to score physics higher than later versions.
> The other player besides cpu frequency is memory, from 1600Mhz with loose timings to 2133mhz with tight timings can make a fair difference in the physics score.
> There is no physx in 3dmark 11 though, it was just in 3dmark vantage & in a few games.
> 
> 3dmark 11 uses physics, AMD or Nvidia doesn't matter, it runs on the cpu now the way it is supposed to.


I'm just going to spell it out for you once more, people with the EXACT same setup with the SAME memory timings as me, with LOWER overclocks are scoring 1000 points higher than me WHILE RUNNING WINDOWS 8. There is some kind of other problem here besides what you're describing.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealNeil*
> 
> I just added an EVGA GTX-680 to my 2600K system. There is 16GB of DDR3-1600 Ram in it and it has a 256GB SSD too.
> It's pretty snappy considering that the 680 replaced a GTX-570.


My 3570K @ 4.5 ghz and my 7950 at 1160/1510 destroys that. Is everything you have running at stock??
Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473613

Cloud Gate
http://www.3dmark.com/cg/449412

Ice Storm
http://www.3dmark.com/is/501688


----------



## Niexist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My 3570K @ 4.5 ghz and my 7950 at 1160/1510 destroys that. Is everything you have running at stock??
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473613
> 
> Cloud Gate
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/449412
> 
> Ice Storm
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/501688


See if I compare my physics score with this one at 4.5 ghz I should have a slightly higher phyciscs score, is your memory overclocks cravinR1? We all know 2500k and 3570k should perform very similar.

What I mean is, if you compare my 3dmark score with his on a 3570k they are very similar, but I bet if he runs 3dmark11 he still scores 8500ish with his 3570k, and I score 7400ish


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I'm just going to spell it out for you once more, people with the EXACT same setup with the SAME memory timings as me, with LOWER overclocks are scoring 1000 points higher than me WHILE RUNNING WINDOWS 8. There is some kind of other problem here besides what you're describing.


I would double check that you are running the same version of the benchmark as the ones that you are comparing to.
I lost quite a bunch of points on my physics score on 3d mark 11 going from an early "free" version , to the latest upgrade version .


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I really hope someone is able to help me, because I'm going to ask again. I can't find out any rhyme or reason to my low physics score. I even upgraded to 16 gigs of ram in a desperate attempt to get slightly better performance.
> 
> My system is in my description, but what I'm working with is a 2500k at 4.7 ghz clock speeds, with 16 gigs of corsair vengeance 1600 ddr3 ram.
> 
> My graphics score is right around where it should be, but my physics score is WAY to low for a 4.7 ghz overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6611446
> 
> Now the last time I asked people were wondering for reference what my score was with stock settings on my CPU, here is my physics score/combined
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6611472
> 
> I don't know if this is lower than normal for a 2500k, but I really feel my physics score should be much closer to 8500 with a 4.7ghz overclock. Yes I'm on windows 8, but even before on windows 7 it was maybe only 300 points better it wasn't 1000 points difference.
> 
> Please help people.
> 
> Also for reference, here is a copy of my firestrike score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/477202
> 
> Thank you in advance.


see below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RealNeil*
> 
> PhysX is a product of NVIDIA and works much better with NVIDIA cards.


physx can ONLY run on nvidia.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> I'm just going to spell it out for you once more, people with the EXACT same setup with the SAME memory timings as me, with LOWER overclocks are scoring 1000 points higher than me WHILE RUNNING WINDOWS 8. There is some kind of other problem here besides what you're describing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> I would double check that you are running the same version of the benchmark as the ones that you are comparing to.
> I lost quite a bunch of points on my physics score on 3d mark 11 going from an early "free" version , to the latest upgrade version .


bios and everything else can effect it i know ppl in win 8 that can hit 1500 points more then me, with a saberkitty rev 1 ( still same cpu ) only thing i saw difference was bios at that point...


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niexist*
> 
> See if I compare my physics score with this one at 4.5 ghz I should have a slightly higher phyciscs score, is your memory overclocks cravinR1? We all know 2500k and 3570k should perform very similar.
> 
> What I mean is, if you compare my 3dmark score with his on a 3570k they are very similar, but I bet if he runs 3dmark11 he still scores 8500ish with his 3570k, and I score 7400ish


Seems I may have down clcoked my memory from 1866 to 1600, but i'm not sure


----------



## Niexist

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6612104

22.2k graphic score, and my physics is pure junk, pretty sad in my opinion. Also in Valley benchmark I'm scoring 97.9 fps and 4095 score, which is much more appropriate. I have such a feeling that it is something to do with this software.

Can someone please do me a favor who is on windows 8? Run 3dmark, and then 3dmark11 and tell me what your physics scores are for both? If someone would be able to do this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mega Man

i think you are right. that is why you cant judge scores from 3dmark11 win7vs8


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My 3570K @ 4.5 ghz and my 7950 at 1160/1510 destroys that. Is everything you have running at stock??
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/473613
> 
> Cloud Gate
> http://www.3dmark.com/cg/449412
> 
> Ice Storm
> http://www.3dmark.com/is/501688


This is what im not understanding, people are getting way better physics score than I. I also have a 3570K @ 4.5, 1.21V


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

3970x @5.1GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6612782


----------



## hurricane28

ehh i am sorry Mega Man but you are incorrect bout the physX

you defiantly can run physX on an AMD card the only difference is that nvidia has ADVANCED physX and that is something else than physX on AMD card.

You can download the driver for AMD and run physX just fine BUT is it not the same as ADVANCED physX.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ehh i am sorry Mega Man but you are incorrect bout the physX
> 
> you defiantly can run physX on an AMD card the only difference is that nvidia has ADVANCED physX and that is something else than physX on AMD card.
> 
> You can download the driver for AMD and run physX just fine BUT is it not the same as ADVANCED physX.


You can also run a separate Nvidia card in tandem with AMD cards for PhysX. I was doing this a couple months ago with 3 x 7970 + GTX 650, but the limited games made it rather impractical.
anyone interested can go here for drivers and instructions:

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> ehh i am sorry Mega Man but you are incorrect bout the physX
> 
> you defiantly can run physX on an AMD card the only difference is that nvidia has ADVANCED physX and that is something else than physX on AMD card.
> 
> You can download the driver for AMD and run physX just fine BUT is it not the same as ADVANCED physX.


You can also run a separate Nvidia card in tandem with AMD cards for PhysX. I was doing this a couple months ago with 3 x 7970 + GTX 650, but the limited games made it rather impractical.
anyone interested can go here for drivers and instructions:

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/22136-how-to-fix-hybrid-physx-with-latest-physx-and-geforce-285-solved.html

http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/17706-hybrid-physx-mod-v1-03-v1-05ff.html


----------



## hurricane28

okay and why would you do that for? LOL

i just buy nvidia card and it has the chip on the card that does the physX and that is why its called advanced physX AMD uses the CPU to do it and that is a big difference.

i want to buy a new card but i cant decide what card i am going for because in benchmarks AMD has better score than nvidia but when i see gaming benchmarks they are pretty similar.

i guess i have to wait what the 700 series does and if it is affordable i would love to get a hold on the 770 or the 780.


----------



## RealNeil

PhysX processing runs smoother and faster with a GPU instead of a CPU.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay and why would you do that for? LOL
> 
> i just buy nvidia card and it has the chip on the card that does the physX and that is why its called advanced physX AMD uses the CPU to do it and that is a big difference.
> 
> i want to buy a new card but i cant decide what card i am going for because in benchmarks AMD has better score than nvidia but when i see gaming benchmarks they are pretty similar.
> 
> i guess i have to wait what the 700 series does and if it is affordable i would love to get a hold on the 770 or the 780.


If you are running multiple cards and want to have a dedicated card for PhysX. I was running 3 x 7970 and a GTX 650Ti. PhyX based games were smooth. the GTX 650 took all of the physX load so I am not sure what your question is.


----------



## dean_8486

680GTX 1306 Core 2600k 5Ghz


----------



## hurricane28

well my question is,

why are you running 3x AMD cards and one nvidia card instead of 2 or 4 nvidia cards?

is it because AMD is cheaper or is it that AMD performs better?

i have not much experience with AMD cards so i really would like to know what would be the main difference in gaming, like why should i buy an AMD card or why should i go for an nvidia card.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well my question is,
> 
> why are you running 3x AMD cards and one nvidia card instead of 2 or 4 nvidia cards?
> 
> is it because AMD is cheaper or is it that AMD performs better?
> 
> i have not much experience with AMD cards so i really would like to know what would be the main difference in gaming, like why should i buy an AMD card or why should i go for an nvidia card.


oooohhh, I see
I just prefer AMD GPU's is all. personal preference.
I am no longer running that config. It's quad 7970's

and I prefer them for one because they give me a better experience at 'ultra-resolutions' I am running 4 screen eyefinity and I like the memory use/buffer etc. as well as the scaling with four cards.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> i have not much experience with AMD cards so i really would like to know what would be the main difference in gaming, like why should i buy an AMD card or why should i go for an nvidia card.


You have been here some time, so I am a little surprised by that question.

I think mostly it is brand name loyalty, like somehow falling into a pattern of buying, because which is best can change, or which is best value too: those things can shift and change with new releases, yet mostly we stick to what we started with... while some of us own both..
Some of us have fiercer loyalties than others too.


----------



## hurricane28

well yes i am and i want to buy another card but i cannot decide what brand i should get.

i like nvidia and i like AMD but for now it seems that AMD have more performance per dollar/euro but i like the advanced physX as well on the nvidia cards.

i just want to do some research on the net and talk and ask to people what they have and in their opinion would be the best solution for me because i saw some benchmarks and they and a lot of them claim that the 680 outperforms a 7970 but the user experience says that the 7970 wins 9 out of 10 , i am running only one 24inch monitor so i do not need like 3 or 4GB card.

thnx for the explanation









i think its best to see when the 700 series comes out and look what performance per dollar/euro you get.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well yes i am and i want to buy another card but i cannot decide what brand i should get.
> 
> i like nvidia and i like AMD but for now it seems that AMD have more performance per dollar/euro but i like the advanced physX as well on the nvidia cards.
> 
> i just want to do some research on the net and talk and ask to people what they have and in their opinion would be the best solution for me because i saw some benchmarks and they and a lot of them claim that the 680 outperforms a 7970 but the user experience says that the 7970 wins 9 out of 10 , i am running only one 24inch monitor so i do not need like 3 or 4GB card.
> 
> thnx for the explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its best to see when the 700 series comes out and look what performance per dollar/euro you get.


could be wrong but to my knowledge it is physics on amd or physix on nvidia not that i care as i will never own another nvidia in life ( personal thing guys sorry .... )


----------



## hurricane28

That is okay dude,

and it is Advanced physX on nvidia and AMD its just physics

the difference is that Nvidia has an chip that takes care of the phys X and Amd uses the CPU as it is.

can you also explain to me why you never own an Nvidia card agian?

just curiosity


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 680GTX 1306 Core 2600k 5Ghz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a nice score. You just motivated me to get a higher score.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Windows 8 can make it a bit lower as noted,


100% agree on this. My CPU scores from 200-400 pts. less than similar systems running Windows 7, even though my graphics score is higher than most of them. 3DMark (2013) however, produces much, much better results.

Here's my 3DMark 11 score (with Basic ver.):
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6610526

Latest 3DMark:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/474176 - in this, I've the highest score at 1GHz GPU clocks

Note that I've paid / advanced version of the new 3DMark so some pts. here and there since I individually ran the benchmark without demo.


----------



## stubass

would be interesting to see some 780's scores very soon once people get them deliverd


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> This is what im not understanding, people are getting way better physics score than I. I also have a 3570K @ 4.5, 1.21V


Check your load temps. If they're really high, Ivybridge will throttle the CPU and performance plummets. Reset your CPU to stock clocks and you might find that your Physics score is actually higher. That's what made me realize it (new to Ivybridge







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> well yes i am and i want to buy another card but i cannot decide what brand i should get.
> 
> i like nvidia and i like AMD but for now it seems that AMD have more performance per dollar/euro but i like the advanced physX as well on the nvidia cards.
> 
> i just want to do some research on the net and talk and ask to people what they have and in their opinion would be the best solution for me because i saw some benchmarks and they and a lot of them claim that the 680 outperforms a 7970 but the user experience says that the 7970 wins 9 out of 10 , i am running only one 24inch monitor so i do not need like 3 or 4GB card.
> 
> thnx for the explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think its best to see when the 700 series comes out and look what performance per dollar/euro you get.


I wouldn't base a purchase on whether not a card has PhysX, "Advanced" or not. As said above, so few games actually take advantage of PhysX that's it's not worth it to have a dedicated card. And don't get me wrong, PhysX games are nice, like Arkham City for example, Last Light, etc.

LINK


----------



## Koniakki

*P17511
*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616129

There was an error with showing the score, but in the score page you can see the score below in the detailed section.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Check your load temps. If they're really high, Ivybridge will throttle the CPU and performance plummets. Reset your CPU to stock clocks and you might find that your Physics score is actually higher. That's what made me realize it (new to Ivybridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I will reset and test around, but the physics test isnt raising my temperatures on my cpu. (well nothing alarming or to cause it to throttle)


----------



## Niexist

So what I did was uninstall, then went to 1.0.3, I was getting a lot stronger physics score as you'll see below. I then upgraded back to 1.0.5 and the physics scores were EXACTLY the same area/range. So here is a little bit of data, if I were to go to windows 7 that would hopefully put me above 8000 and where I should be on these tests.

All clocks are exactly the same, I also did testing with a program called gamebooster which appears to do absolutely nothing and be a waste of hard disk space.

3dmark11 1.0.3 with gamebooster running
P14983
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616105

3dmark11 1.0.3 without gamebooster running
P14996
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616134

3dmark11 1.0.5 with gamebooster running
P15015
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616227

3dmark11 1.0.5 without gamebooster running
P15060
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6616284

As you can see gamebooster is pretty much worthless, and reinstalling the 3dmark11 software gave me a huge improvement of 200-300 points on my physics score.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is okay dude,
> 
> and it is Advanced physX on nvidia and AMD its just physics
> 
> the difference is that Nvidia has an chip that takes care of the phys X and Amd uses the CPU as it is.
> 
> can you also explain to me why you never own an Nvidia card agian?
> 
> just curiosity


*PhysX*: a library that can run on either the CPU or GPU across not only the PC, but also the Wii, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 - as well as Linux. Acquired when NVIDIA purchased Ageia in February 2008, PhysX is a proprietary physics engine that allows game developers to enable physics effects in their titles.

*Bullet*: a physics library r developed by Erwin Coumans, an employee of Sony Computer Entertainment. Bullet is open-sourced under the zlib license, meaning that it is entirely free to incorporate into games and it's got support for the same platforms as PhysX.

*Havok*: an engine owned by CPU manufacturer Intel. It offers the widest range of support for platforms, with handhelds supported alongside all consoles.

I own Nvidia cards and I don't find physX much of a factor. Perhaps if I was addicted to any of the games that use it I might care, but there aren't that many of them anyway.
3DMark11 uses Bullet Physics in both CPU and GPU benchmarks using Microsoft DirectCompute.
3DMarkVantage can use PhysX, but its use in Vantage invalidates your result as far as HWBot is concerned.
3DMark2001 uses Havok. There are more games that use Havok than PhysX.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> 100% agree on this. My CPU scores from 200-400 pts. less than similar systems running Windows 7, even though my graphics score is higher than most of them. 3DMark (2013) however, produces much, much better results.
> 
> Here's my 3DMark 11 score (with Basic ver.):
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6610526
> 
> Latest 3DMark:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/474176 - in this, I've the highest score at 1GHz GPU clocks
> 
> Note that I've paid / advanced version of the new 3DMark so some pts. here and there since I individually ran the benchmark without demo.


dropped mine over 1500points
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is okay dude,
> 
> and it is Advanced physX on nvidia and AMD its just physics
> 
> the difference is that Nvidia has an chip that takes care of the phys X and Amd uses the CPU as it is.
> 
> can you also explain to me why you never own an Nvidia card agian?
> 
> just curiosity


as long as you all ... and i mean ALL of you guys understand this is simply my opinion and if you dont like it.... dont click on the spoiler


Spoiler: Warning: Opinion!



i think nvidia are way way way overhyped in the gaming world. amd builds a better card, and has more bang for the buck. nvidia holds too much control over their products ( just like apple ( i wont buy that crap either {again ... my opinion }) amd lets the manufacture make their own decisions/designs. and lastly i think nvidias gaming hold is at an end. physix is dieing out and will soon be replaced


----------



## hurricane28

thank you very much guys for the good explanation









and yes i do agree that Nvidia cards are way overpriced and Amd delivers more for your buck.

seriously i am considering buying an Amd card but there are so many to choose from, i like the Asus cards but i have a bad experience with their cards before so i think twice of buying their product.

What would be a good manufacturer to buy from?


----------



## Mega Man

for gpus i love MSI.


----------



## hurricane28

i can get the GTX 780 here, i love the way that card looks









its or the GTX 780 or the 7970 it depends on my budget.


----------



## amstech

I just got a new result I would like to share









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6620474

http://s51.photobucket.com/user/topenlt1/media/P9605Single670.png.html


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I just got a new result I would like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6620474
> 
> http://s51.photobucket.com/user/topenlt1/media/P9605Single670.png.html


Is that with the 670 oc'd ? My 7950 scores 500 more on the graphics


----------



## lilchronic

single 670 @1346/1827 stop picking on our 670's lolz jk









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> single 670 @1346/1827 stop picking on our 670's lolz jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990461


Lol 670 has great IPC.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I just got a new result I would like to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6620474
> 
> http://s51.photobucket.com/user/topenlt1/media/P9605Single670.png.html


hm not that impressive for a card that is 100 euro's more than mine.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902


----------



## alancsalt

Well, he managed it with an i7-930..


----------



## Clairvoyant129

I can go higher.









P24055

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6622742


----------



## CravinR1

Show us a score with a single 670 and not a 6 core CPU lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Finally #1 with same setup hehehe









I7 3770k 4.8Ghz, SLI 660 (non TI) 1293Mhz (max core), 3454Mhz (mem)


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6629319


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6153170


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6630704*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6153170


Hang on, didn't you have a 3930K last time I looked?


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Hang on, didn't you have a 3930K last time I looked?


That one was my best 2 card 3820 score that was for Yungbenny911 to look at


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> That one was my best 2 card 3820 score that was for Yungbenny911 to look at


I see you! hehehe







.... IDK if it's the extra cuda cores (1344 VS 960) that make 660 TI score much higher than 660, but last time i checked though, this was your Valley score...










Spoiler: Your's









Spoiler: Mine


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I see you! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... IDK if it's the extra cuda cores (1344 VS 960) that make 660 TI score much higher than 660, but last time i checked though, this was your Valley score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mine


Crossair H100? Is this a troll? (Cooler in your sig)


----------



## kzinti1

I wonder why FutureMark doesn't have a built-in filter to detect artifacting and refuse to accept any score with artifacts?
That would certainly level the playing field quite nicely.
It would stop people from reporting false scores where they can barely make out what's displayed on their monitors.
EVGA's OC Scanner-X has a built-in artifact checker so FM could certainly employ it in their programs.
I can't prove it, but I'm always checking for artifacting when I make a run and will immediately stop any run with any detectible artifacting showing.
Do you?
I'm also quite interested in any of your reasons to NOT enforce zero-artifact scores.
If you can even come up with one.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzinti1*
> 
> I wonder why FutureMark doesn't have a built-in filter to detect artifacting and refuse to accept any score with artifacts?
> That would certainly level the playing field quite nicely.
> It would stop people from reporting false scores where they can barely make out what's displayed on their monitors.
> EVGA's OC Scanner-X has a built-in artifact checker so FM could certainly employ it in their programs.
> I can't prove it, but I'm always checking for artifacting when I make a run and will immediately stop any run with any detectible artifacting showing.
> Do you?
> I'm also quite interested in any of your reasons to NOT enforce zero-artifact scores.
> If you can even come up with one.


Why does it matter to you if someone else artifacts or not? Its a benchmark not a 24/7 setup.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Crossair H100? Is this a troll? (Cooler in your sig)












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why does it matter to you if someone else artifacts or not? Its a benchmark not a 24/7 setup.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*


My point is. Why did you write it like this: "Crossair H100" ? CROSSAIR.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> My point is. Why did you write it like this: "Crossair H100" ? CROSSAIR.


I probably had some alcohol in my system the night i populated my rig specs hehehe


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I probably had some alcohol in my system the night i populated my rig specs hehehe


Ahhh. Valid excuse i guess.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I see you! hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... IDK if it's the extra cuda cores (1344 VS 960) that make 660 TI score much higher than 660, but last time i checked though, this was your Valley score...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mine


Silly me that's as far as I got........then went TRI
Still that's a bloody good effort








This my Valley score now......


----------



## yinx

Got my EVGA GTX780 ACX SC this weekend







Did some benching on a i7 2600k @ 4,5. I'm not as enthusiastic as some of you guys so these results might be a bit boring for you







I just liked watching the pretty pictures!

Does this seem alright for my league?

I used the following settings:
http://i.imgur.com/dzJhfcl.png

3DMark11:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633436

3DMark:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/697064

From my log:
Highest GPU clock: 1228.064
Highest mem clock: 3004.679
Highest temp: 69c


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> Got my EVGA GTX780 ACX SC this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some benching on a i7 2600k @ 4,5. I'm not as enthusiastic as some of you guys so these results might be a bit boring for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just liked watching the pretty pictures!
> 
> Does this seem alright for my league?
> 
> I used the following settings:
> http://i.imgur.com/dzJhfcl.png
> 
> 3DMark11:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633436
> 
> 3DMark:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/697064
> 
> From my log:
> Highest GPU clock: 1228.064
> Highest mem clock: 3004.679
> Highest temp: 69c


outstanding score dude









i wanted to buy one myself so maybe this week i will buy one now i know how good it performs


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yinx*
> 
> Got my EVGA GTX780 ACX SC this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did some benching on a i7 2600k @ 4,5. I'm not as enthusiastic as some of you guys so these results might be a bit boring for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just liked watching the pretty pictures!
> 
> Does this seem alright for my league?
> 
> I used the following settings:
> http://i.imgur.com/dzJhfcl.png
> 
> 3DMark11:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633436
> 
> 3DMark:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/697064
> 
> From my log:
> Highest GPU clock: 1228.064
> Highest mem clock: 3004.679
> Highest temp: 69c


I now want 2! If only we had the step up program here in Oz. Bought 2 FTW 4gb's 3 weeks ago.


----------



## oipunx

Just got P9205 with a single GTX680, downloaded Evga Precision X to see if I could get more, tweaked the card to 121% +140 +100 to get P4710 LOL ***.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Just got P9205 with a single GTX680, downloaded Evga Precision X to see if I could get more, tweaked the card to 121% +140 +100 to get P4710 LOL ***.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should have known something was wrong as soon as it started, unless you're not used to bench-marking though. If you push your GPU too far, that's what you get, worse results







..... Try to bring down your overclock by -13Mhz decrements on the core and 20 on the memory.


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You should have known something was wrong as soon as it started, unless you're not used to bench-marking though. If you push your GPU too far, that's what you get, worse results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Try to bring down your overclock by -13Mhz decrements on the core and 20 on the memory.


What I am doing actually, trying to find the "Sweet Spot".


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6637132?

Sapphire 7970 Ref 1280/1875 reference cooler.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*


Yay! I can beat a "heavily" overclocked GTX 680 with my six-inch HD 7850.


----------



## Mega Man

broke 12k with my card today +modded bios !~

i think i can realistically run ( temp wise ) 1.4-1.45 on these.... last test done max temps were 40vcore 57 vrm1 46vrm2
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6637672
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6637707
this is all in win 8 will bust out win7 after work ....

also this is my weaker card..


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6637872?

7970 @ 1290/1875.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is that with the 670 oc'd ? My 7950 scores 500 more on the graphics


Very nice, although your clock speeds are insane!
I'm not pushing my 670 that far.

But for a 930 @ 4.0Ghz pushing I am very happy.


----------



## carlhil2

Do you guys know that, by using "stretch" mode setting, you should get better graphics scores?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you guys know that, by using "stretch" mode setting, you should get better graphics scores?


please see last statement lol

what do you think my my new 1xgpu high score ( just personal best )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467

(centered not stretched)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Just got P9205 with a single GTX680, downloaded Evga Precision X to see if I could get more, tweaked the card to 121% +140 +100 to get P4710 LOL ***.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looking at your Graphic Score that is quite high. You won't hit P10000+ over unless you have an overclocked CPU or X79 platform CPU. I can hit P11000 easily with my 3930K due to physic score.


----------



## Koniakki

So close to 18K!


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Looking at your Graphic Score that is quite high. You won't hit P10000+ over unless you have an overclocked CPU or X79 platform CPU. I can hit P11000 easily with my 3930K due to physic score.










awesome, didn't know was a high mark for single 680 NON-OC Rig.

Actually have been trying to figure out how to overclock the 920 using the 0H869M X58 mobo with no luck, besides my BIOS is kind of odd, I had been told to update but to many negative post keep me away, my previous card (GTX 480) just dies 2 weeks ago, replaced with the GTX680 to be experimenting BIOS and brick my mobo, pushing me to buy a new one, which I wouldn't mind if I had the cash, the Maximum Formula looks EXQUISITE!


----------



## Rangerjr1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639008


----------



## carlhil2

#1,...,....#2http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6626531


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> please see last statement lol
> 
> what do you think my my new 1xgpu high score ( just personal best )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6640467
> 
> (centered not stretched)


??,..just trying to help,..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6639008


wow. imagine you have a 3770K there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> #1,...,....#2http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6626531


wow. imagine you have a 3960K there.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow. imagine you have a 3770K there.
> wow. imagine you have a 3960K there.


Yes, as i stated on the Titan thread, my trusty 2600K needs to go in my HTPC, Daddy needs a new cpu,....


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yes, as i stated on the Titan thread, my trusty 2600K needs to go in my HTPC, Daddy needs a new cpu,....


what are going for? X79 or Haswell?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> what are going for? X79 or Haswell?


Either one, but i prefer the X79, i hope my Girl reads this,.....







,...Birthday coming in June,..


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Either one, but i prefer the X79, i hope my Girl reads this,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,...Birthday coming in June,..


Good choice.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Either one, but i prefer the X79, i hope my Girl reads this,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,...Birthday coming in June,..


If you're getting rid of that 2600k i wouldnt mind buying it







.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> ??,..just trying to help,..


was not mad. just wanted to clarify !~ it is good info man !~


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you're getting rid of that 2600k i wouldnt mind buying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Trust me, when i do, it will be the NEW mobo/ram/cpu going,,...= GREAT DEAL,...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Trust me, when i do, it will be the NEW mobo/ram/cpu going,,...= GREAT DEAL,...


,...i have been considering putting it in another build that i have, but, it already has a 2500K in it,..


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> was not mad. just wanted to clarify !~ it is good info man !~


That's on me, still early here,...


----------



## oipunx

Manage it to get 200+ more of my previous one, fixed my CPU at 3.5, as far as the GTX 680 goes took it down few notches, +110 +80 +70.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6652915


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6663456


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6663453

Performance
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211

my new physics high as of this mourning.... may rerun on single 7970 to see what i get as all time high

not shabby for a 8350!~


----------



## UZ7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633052

[email protected]
[email protected]

Could probably tweak a little bit more now that I got a new PSU









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633027
My everyday/gaming settings.


----------



## CravinR1

Something is off. Just my 7950 at 1160/1510 I get 9600 and with my i5 at 4.5 get 10k


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665294

i combined my top physics with top gpu ( ocing )

what do you all think ?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Is my result good, see comp in sig!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6670639

Any advice how to improve score? Or should i feel satiesfied with the result i got?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Is my result good, see comp in sig!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6670639
> 
> Any advice how to improve score? Or should i feel satiesfied with the result i got?


Optimize RAM, CPUNB and HT for physics score, get a new GPU if you want better GPU scores.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Improved my score a little bit by overclock the gpu of my graphic card. To bad the gtx 660 is **** to oc.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6670818


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Improved my score a little bit by overclock the gpu of my graphic card. To bad the gtx 660 is **** to oc.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6670818


Why did you get the 660 in the first place?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Got a great deal on it, i upgraded from a gts450. So im satiesfied and im planning on sli soon.


----------



## Rangerjr1

lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Improved my score a little bit by overclock the gpu of my graphic card. To bad the gtx 660 is **** to oc.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6670818


As long as you are happy man that is all what counts and do not let anyone tell you any different









Your score is okay but does it run crysis3 or farcry3? i have 10k + score with my 660 ti.

Personally i would not go for SLI because of the heat and the more power it draws, i was thinking about SLI my 660 ti also but it is better to go for one more powerful card than go SLI.

But if you want to do it that's fine tho


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As long as you are happy man that is all what counts and do not let anyone tell you any different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your score is okay but does it run crysis3 or farcry3? i have 10k + score with my 660 ti.
> 
> Personally i would not go for SLI because of the heat and the more power it draws, i was thinking about SLI my 660 ti also but it is better to go for one more powerful card than go SLI.
> 
> But if you want to do it that's fine tho


+10k score in 3dmark with a single 660ti? Do u have a link to that pls? Amazing card the ti,if u hit +10k score!

Just checked your details and saw like 10kish score with a single ti,thats really nice stats man.


----------



## hurricane28

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902

that is my final and best score i can get from it









It is indeed one amazing card and i can play any game i throw at it, even crysis 3 i can run at descent good frames.

Farcry 3 i play with 60+ FPS and battlefield i get more than 70 FPS all maxed out


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902
> 
> that is my final and best score i can get from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is indeed one amazing card and i can play any game i throw at it, even crysis 3 i can run at descent good frames.
> 
> Farcry 3 i play with 60+ FPS and battlefield i get more than 70 FPS all maxed out


Thats not even 10k


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Thats not even 10k


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665294
> 
> i combined my top physics with top gpu ( ocing )
> 
> what do you all think ?


this is with my lower asic card !~


----------



## hurricane28

yes well that is an 7970 -_-

I get an 780 soon


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> yes well that is an 7970 -_-
> 
> I get an 780 soon


fair enough and ill get a 8970 and we can see who wins that battle too !~ ( may get another pair acctually i like this. now 1 of these cards can goto my wifes system, and the other..... will goto my htpc !~


----------



## hurricane28

haha yes well we can go on and on with this









Its not for me that i want the best scores in 3dmark but i want slightly better FPS at max settings









Hey but i saw you are using custom water loop, can you tell me your temps plz?

I am planning to go with custom loop too but i am curious if it would make such a big difference.
thnx in regard!


----------



## Mega Man

average temps with a gpu block assuming your loop can handle it is ~30-50c


----------



## hurricane28

okay thnx,

i know it depends on what quality components you get but so i assume it would be beneficial for me to get closed loop cooling.

I did some research on components and what to get and what not and for a custom loop i would pay 350 euro's with only the best components exclusive GPU block because i do not know what GPU i buy, maybe the 780 or something else.

And even tho as far as i know there are no water blocks yet for the 780.


----------



## Blindsay

Been focusing more on firestrike but here is a 3dmark11 run

3930k @ 4.2 w/3x 7950s at 1100mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6671621 - 20174


----------



## oipunx

Baam extra 200+
My greatest so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6668239


----------



## jimbo02816

My best yet with 2 X 7870 Mysts in crossfire...almost made 9000 Physics....this all stock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672876


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> My best yet with 2 X 7870 Mysts in crossfire...almost made 9000 Physics....this all stock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672876


nice, those are some awesome cards for the money


----------



## kingtech

Heres mine with 2 x 680's 2gb

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6673365


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> okay thnx,
> 
> i know it depends on what quality components you get but so i assume it would be beneficial for me to get closed loop cooling.
> 
> I did some research on components and what to get and what not and for a custom loop i would pay 350 euro's with only the best components exclusive GPU block because i do not know what GPU i buy, maybe the 780 or something else.
> 
> And even tho as far as i know there are no water blocks yet for the 780.


http://www.swiftech.com/KOMODO-NV-GTXTITAN.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> My best yet with 2 X 7870 Mysts in crossfire...almost made 9000 Physics....this all stock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672876


how is it i can beat a 2500k in physics with my 8350?

nice graphics score though !~
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211 << not maxing gpu oc was working on physics only after which i did these !~
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665294
i have not done a CFX score yet honestly i need a higher psu for max oc on both gpus and cpu. and my spare does not deliver enough quality power for it.... i can do ~ 1290/1875 on both min. though


----------



## macmall

[email protected] and 780 [email protected] 1162 Core, 3280 Mem

Can't go past 1162 Core without getting artifacts....I can still go higher with the ram.


----------



## fishhawk

So far this is mine

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6662473


----------



## Mega Man

nice scores guys !~


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> Baam extra 200+
> My greatest so far.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6668239


Not bad, can you push it any further?


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Not bad, can you push it any further?


I have been trying but seem like I need better ram.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Not bad, can you push it any further?


you always can !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> I have been trying but seem like I need better ram.


joo can dooo ettt !~

i just found out i may as well. i dont think i have installed the hotfixes for windows 7 yet ( recently reinstalled ) so i am looking forward to it !~


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> I have been trying but seem like I need better ram.


your ram is DDR3 1066 right? Have you tried just running the 3 2GB sticks? IIRC having all 6 slots populated can make it harder to OC as it puts more stress on the memory controller?


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> your ram is DDR3 1066 right? Have you tried just running the 3 2GB sticks? IIRC having all 6 slots populated can make it harder to OC as it puts more stress on the memory controller?


I haven't tried that actually, there are many "tweaks" I don't know yet, kind of new to this.
I was hoping I could reach 4.0 with 1600s and gain some extra points, my memory multiplier to reach 3.71 has starting to overclock the memory and well, just crash if I go further.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oipunx*
> 
> I haven't tried that actually, there are many "tweaks" I don't know yet, kind of new to this.
> I was hoping I could reach 4.0 with 1600s and gain some extra points, my memory multiplier to reach 3.71 has starting to overclock the memory and well, just crash if I go further.


Get your uncore frequency as high as you can to get a better Physics score and overall.


----------



## oipunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Get your uncore frequency as high as you can to get a better Physics score and overall.


I will look into it, I have been having problems to boot the past 2 days, sometimes just can't reach BIOS screen, the PC just gets stock not sending signal, don't want to believe I have to replace the Mobo.
So right now I'm running stock clock and don't want to mess with till I figure out what's going on.


----------



## combateng

Im having something weird happen on my score...i have two GTX 460s in SLI, and when the test is running they both show they are working and being used, and my score is still around the 8200 mark which is what both cards get, but on the score sheet is says I only have one (1) video card lol...just a glitch a suppose maybe in drivers.


----------



## jimbo02816

To Mega Man:

From what I've read, the 8350 performs better in benchmarks but in games it doesn't need the 8 cores since no game uses more than 4....so I've read. Reaching very close to 9000 is awesome for the 2500K, especially stock cooling.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> To Mega Man:
> 
> From what I've read, the 8350 performs better in benchmarks but in games it doesn't need the 8 cores since *no game uses more than 4*....so I've read. Reaching very close to 9000 is awesome for the 2500K, especially stock cooling.


as to the bold that is not correct. look @ the new bioshock and crisis3 8threaded games are coming and more arriving every day.

as to the underlined i was just wondering, all i ever hear about intels ( not hiding very little experience with intels current stuff ) is how much better their imc is vs amds. so i thought they always scored higher. i have done some searching. and i am noticing the scores i was thinking were 1-7 6cores not 4cores. sorry about that. i honestly expected them to have like double scores of vishara, due to all the stuff i have seen on this forum

please i am not trying to start any wars!~ i just wanted wanted to explain my comments.
thanks for the clear answer !~


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Mine is 13882, but I think I can get it higher. My cpu is @ 4.5GHz, but my vcards are at stock OC settings. Its good, but I am still not happy.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Flists%2Fdisplay%2Fview%2Fid%2F4819264&v=1&libId=047d94cd-89b5-472d-a2a9-7487369a031b&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F6682353&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fu%2F318911%2Fwernothing&title=For%20The%20Republic&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F6682353&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13703897729868


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Mine is 13882, but I think I can get it higher. My cpu is @ 405GHz, but my vcards are at stock OC settings. Its good, but I am still not happy.
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Flists%2Fdisplay%2Fview%2Fid%2F4819264&v=1&libId=047d94cd-89b5-472d-a2a9-7487369a031b&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F6682353&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fu%2F318911%2Fwernothing&title=For%20The%20Republic&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F6682353&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13703897729868


wow... 409ghz... that has to be a world record @!~~
KIDDING i know what you ment but


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Just ran a very quick test on some new kit i received today ( few hours ago lol ), all stock and un-optimised. Once ive slept i will optimise and rerun.



The CPU is a i7 4770k @ stock , im knackered and off to bed more playtime tomorrow


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well i was expecting more of the HiS 7970 IceQ X2

Score 11396

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6682717


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow... 409ghz... that has to be a world record @!~~
> KIDDING i know what you ment but


hit 0 instead of a period. lol I'm sure it would be.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Went from an H50 to an H80i and it made a huge difference.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6683255


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Some tuning done and voila:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6684480

Still got more tuning to do so will hopefully upgrade later, not bad for a gtx660 sli i think or?


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Some tuning done and voila:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6684480
> 
> Still got more tuning to do so will hopefully upgrade later, not bad for a gtx660 sli i think or?


Nice!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Went from an H50 to an H80i and it made a huge difference.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6683255


You bastard! lol That is awesome man.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well i was expecting more of the HiS 7970 IceQ X2
> 
> Score 11396
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6682717


Awesome physics score for a 3570k.


----------



## [CyGnus]

03threefiftyz Thanks


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> You bastard! lol That is awesome man.


Thanks dawg.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well i was expecting more of the HiS 7970 IceQ X2
> 
> Score 11396
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6682717


Check your place in the similar systems graph; looks pretty high to me. Two 7970's in Xfire are faster than a GTX 690, so 11k graphics score seems right (20k for my 690).


----------



## burmjohn

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6687405

GTX 780 w/2600k


----------



## 03threefiftyz

[email protected] and GTX 770 at 1250/1950. Forgot to run it at 1260/1975 (max I can get without issues on the MSI Gamer).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6687829


----------



## CravinR1

Why do people run software to inflate their scores. Its kind of sad


----------



## Case-2

Just finished my upgrade to an i7 4770k.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6688469

All components are in stock settings.

Details are listed under my profile rig "Rig 2.0".


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why do people run software to inflate their scores. Its kind of sad


Looks like a pretty normal graphics score for the clocks though.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why do people run software to inflate their scores. Its kind of sad


um...because that exactly what overclocking and pushing your system is suppose to do and why most of is are here to do this stuff...duh!?!?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> um...because that exactly what overclocking and pushing your system is suppose to do and why most of is are here to do this stuff...duh!?!?


Some software like Lucid Virtu is considered a cheat in any benchmark. Pushing the system, overclocking & tweaking are fine, anywhere scores are ranked enabling things like physx or virtu makes the scores invalid.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why do people run software to inflate their scores. Its kind of sad


because they think that it makes their epeen bigger?


----------



## CravinR1

Over clocking is fine. Virtu which just inflates scores and is invalid is what I was referring to


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> [email protected] and GTX 770 at 1250/1950. Forgot to run it at 1260/1975 (max I can get without issues on the MSI Gamer).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6687829


Hah, my 7970 still beats that at lower clocks.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why do people run software to inflate their scores. Its kind of sad


Not sure if this was directed at me or not, but the invalidation for that only comes up when I end lucid process in task manager. If I leave it up, it validates the score (and the results are pretty much the same). I'm not clever enough to knowingly manipulate bench results, unfortunately.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hah, my 7970 still beats that at lower clocks.


OK.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> OK.


lol


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I'm just posting the results for the masses. I'm happy with the 770. It performs as I expected. Seems like your happy with your 7970.....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I'm just posting the results for the masses. I'm happy with the 770. It performs as I expected. Seems like your happy with your 7970.....


Yea im happy.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hah, my 7970 still beats that at lower clocks.


With your 7970 OC'd or not? The 7970 is powerful card; it edges out the 680, its Nvidia equivalent, and two in Xfire are faster than the 690.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> With your 7970 OC'd or not? The 7970 is powerful card; it edges out the 680, its Nvidia equivalent, and two in Xfire are faster than the 690.


OC'd ofcourse, but lower clocks. Beating a 770 isnt really a surprise as its a 680 with a slight boost lol. I just wanted to rub it in a bit







. He could've gotten a 680 for cheaper and same performance.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> OC'd ofcourse, but lower clocks. Beating a 770 isnt really a surprise as its a 680 with a slight boost lol. I just wanted to rub it in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He could've gotten a 680 for cheaper and same performance.


I hate the idea of buying used parts and the 770 is cheaper new than a 680 here...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I hate the idea of buying used parts and the 770 is cheaper new than a 680 here...


Oh its cheaper? Well then i understand why you got it.


----------



## combateng

Plus the biggest boost from the 680 to the 770 is the MEM Freq...makes a big difference actually...I am getting a 770 so i can finally put my SLI 460's to rest!, but waiting for the 4GB 770 to come out and need water blocks on the market for it too. the 770 for me will just be a bridge so I can play in stereo monitor and have more power just long enough until the 800 Maxwell next year. CANT WAIT FOR THOSE THINGS!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Over clocking is fine. Virtu which just inflates scores and is invalid is what I was referring to


I scored worse with virtu than I did without it, so that is not necessarily true. And I tried virtu in hopes that it would take some of the load off of my single GTX 660 ti on some of the more strenuous games, but it did not. It helped the fps on games that already played well, but made it worse for the games that did not.


----------



## SonDa5

Work in progress with my Vapor X HD7950.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6693771


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Work in progress with my Vapor X HD7950.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6693771


I think it is safe to say that most of the rigs listed on OCN are 'a work in progress'. I know mine will be done the day I decide to replace it. lol


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> I think it is safe to say that most of the rigs listed on OCN are 'a work in progress'. I know mine will be done the day I decide to replace it. lol


I hear ya.

This card has alot left in it. Vapor X HD7950 has let down many but I'm making progress with it.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

This is for my nephew's rig. When I build the pc I am using now, I gave him my mobo, cpu, and ram. He started out with 1 Sapphire HD 6850 but recently added a 2nd. His 1st score(1 card) was 3479. I didn't think this was too horrible considering he was running a Q8300 with DDR2 800. He added the 2nd and it only brought him up to 4532. This seems lower than what it should be, but I am unfamiliar with anything Xfired. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6421825

here is a link to his rig if any of you want to look at system specs. http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4831209

It says he has 0mb if installed memory and his CPU is running at 0 MHZ. He is in another state, so going to take a look is not an option. C states maybe? but then what is the deal with the memory? I am thinking I will walk him through a windows install. It has been acting up a bit for a couple months.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> This card has alot left in it. Vapor X HD7950 has let down many but I'm making progress with it.


It let me down, i just got a ref 7970 and sold the 7950 for 220 dollars


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

1ghz HD7970M
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6695051


Laptop puts up a fight.









I could probably push it to P7800, but I'm done for now.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> 1ghz HD7970M
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6695051
> 
> 
> Laptop puts up a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could probably push it to P7800, but I'm done for now.


Lol whats going on with the bandwidth of that card? Btw nice score for laptop


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Lol whats going on with the bandwidth of that card? Btw nice score for laptop


What? What do you mean?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> What? What do you mean?


175 GB/s bandwidth, its about half of my 7970 overclocked.


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 175 GB/s bandwidth, its about half of my 7970 overclocked.


I dunno its the alienware made HD7970M, so its weird.

Alienware has some weird ass grpahics cards a lot of the times. like their GTX660 desktop card was a 1152 cuda core 1.5gbGDDR5 card vs the 960cuda core 2gbGDDR5 standard card by everyone else.
Alienware does weird crap with their cards so I don't have a clue.

Like this card started at 0.975 base voltage but the other HD7970M start at 1.00 so like..yeah.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> I dunno its the alienware made HD7970M, so its weird.
> 
> Alienware has some weird ass grpahics cards a lot of the times. like their GTX660 desktop card was a 1152 cuda core 1.5gbGDDR5 card vs the 960cuda core 2gbGDDR5 standard card by everyone else.
> Alienware does weird crap with their cards so I don't have a clue.
> 
> Like this card started at 0.975 base voltage but the other HD7970M start at 1.00 so like..yeah.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8beyv/


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/8beyv/


I dunno.
Thames is based on Pitcairn, its like the same chip with a special bios and stuff, its llike half the HD7970 desktop Tahiti.


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Rangerjr1* been terrorizing people on this Thread









GTX 770... I know i can get up to 12000







....


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697711


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Rangerjr1* been terrorizing people on this Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770... I know i can get up to 12000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697711


meh, i still like the numbers your 660s put out.









but that 770 is really amazing. are those clocks game stable?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Rangerjr1* been terrorizing people on this Thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 770... I know i can get up to 12000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697711


If the 3770k is at 4.8, overclock the system memory. You should easily be able to do 12k+ physics.

Yer gonna have homeland security looking for ranger







TERRORISM!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> meh, i still like the numbers your 660s put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that 770 is really amazing. are those clocks game stable?


Oh trust me, i am getting another 770 soon! lol... I miss my 660's









And yes, i am shocked that this is rock solid stable in games. This 770 is a very wonderful card lol. On the 770 Owners thread, the lowest overclock is at 1254mhz., and avg at 1300mhz. A guy has 1400Mhz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Oh trust me, i am getting another 770 soon! lol... I miss my 660's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, i am shocked that this is rock solid stable in games. This 770 is a very wonderful card lol. On the 770 Owners thread, the lowest overclock is at 1254mhz., and avg at 1300mhz. A guy has 1400Mhz


i know. i've been visiting that thread. 1400 - wow.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> i know. i've been visiting that thread. 1400 - wow.


What is he getting in 3dmark?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If the 3770k is at 4.8, overclock the system memory. You should easily be able to do 12k+ physics.
> 
> Yer gonna have homeland security looking for ranger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TERRORISM!


I suck at overclocking RAM... I don't even know anything about it lol. The run was without any artifacts or hiccups, so i would continue pushing forward till i get hiccups.. Let's see if i can get 12000


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I suck at overclocking RAM... I don't even know anything about it lol. The run was without any artifacts or hiccups, so i would continue pushing forward till i get hiccups.. Let's see if i can get 1200


A simple rule is to increase RAM speed the same percentage that you increase core speed to maintain the RAM/Core ratio. This way you can guarantee that you wont get any internal bottlenecks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> *A simple rule is to increase RAM speed the same percentage that you increase core speed to maintain the RAM/Core ratio*. This way you can guarantee that you wont get any internal bottlenecks.










ermmm... that just made things way harder to understand


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ermmm... that just made things way harder to understand


What did you not understand about that?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> meh, i still like the numbers your 660s put out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but that 770 is really amazing. are those clocks game stable?


I cant wait for the 770 4gb!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What did you not understand about that?


when you say core, do you mean CPU? or...









BTW, I was sooo close!







... I suck haha, i'll increase my core a little more.. or maybe +1Ghz on the cpu

*3770k @ 4.8, 1333Mhz Core/ 4055Mhz memory*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697947


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> when you say core, do you mean CPU? or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was sooo close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I suck haha, i'll increase my core a little more..
> 
> *3770k @ 4.8, 1333Mhz Core/ 4055Mhz memory*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697947


Core as in GPU Core and memory as in GPU memory. As i said: Try to maintain stock core/RAM ratio to prevent internal bottlenecks.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Core as in GPU Core and memory as in GPU memory. As i said: Try to maintain stock core/RAM ratio to prevent internal bottlenecks.










Oh no... we are talking about RAM, System RAM, not V-RAM...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no... we are talking about RAM, System RAM, not V-RAM...


Yep. A couple screens to show some difference

1600mhz memory
http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/3d11physics4Ghz1600.jpg.html

2133mhz memory with the same cpu speed
http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/3d11physics4Ghz1600kit2133.jpg.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Yep. A couple screens to show some difference
> 
> 1600mhz memory
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/3d11physics4Ghz1600.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> 2133mhz memory with the same cpu speed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s775.photobucket.com/user/FtW_420OC/media/3d11physics4Ghz1600kit2133.jpg.html


Wow, nice jump in physics score... I've never tweaked my RAM before successfully. Last time i tried it was blue screens here and there


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no... we are talking about RAM, System RAM, not V-RAM...


Video RAM helps increase score as well. On my Vapor X HD7950 with vRAM at 1500mhz it increases around 400 points on overall 3dMark11 score from default ram speed of 1250mhz.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Video RAM helps increase score as well. On my Vapor X HD7950 with vRAM at 1500mhz it increases around 400 points on overall 3dMark11 score from default ram speed of 1250mhz.


I know that. My V-Ram was overclocked from 1752Mhz to 2027Mhz


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Single Titan @ 1189MHz/3300Mhz


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My best one











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6547990


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Wow, nice jump in physics score... I've never tweaked my RAM before successfully. Last time i tried it was blue screens here and there


What ram do you have?

Is this it?

F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR

If it is, try 2133MHz 10,11,10,30 1T -- 1.6 - 1.65v


----------



## Crooksy

P10698

Rig as below. CPU at a mild 4.2 @ 1.08v (voltage still in progress)


----------



## plasmeh

Tri-SLI GTX 780, 3930k @ 4.5jiggawattz



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6698857


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

I heard that you cant Quad SLI 780 / 770 is this correct ?
BTW Awesome score


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I heard that you cant Quad SLI 780 / 770 is this correct ?
> BTW Awesome score


AFAIK, Quad-SLI is only possible with two dual-GPU cards.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I heard that you cant Quad SLI 780 / 770 is this correct ?
> BTW Awesome score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Quad-SLI is only possible with two dual-GPU cards.
Click to expand...

You can quad SLI with 4 cards including the 770.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What ram do you have?
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR
> 
> If it is, try 2133MHz 10,11,10,30 1T -- 1.6 - 1.65v


Thanks! I'll try that







,

EDIT: What does the *1T* mean?, I see no Input for that

EDIT: I tried again, 4 beeps as usual









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> You can quad SLI with 4 cards including the 770.


I think you guys misunderstood the terms.

Quad SLI = single card with dual GPU's IN 2 way SLI e.g x2 GTX 690 SLI

4 Way SLI = single card with single GPU in 4 way SLI e.g x4 GTX 680 SLI


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Thanks! I'll try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> EDIT: What does the *1T* mean?, I see no Input for that
> 
> EDIT: I tried again, 4 beeps as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys misunderstood the terms.
> 
> Quad SLI = single card with dual GPU's IN 2 way SLI e.g x2 GTX 690 SLI
> 
> 4 Way SLI = single card with single GPU in 4 way SLI e.g x4 GTX 680 SLI


i can tell you he know exactly what was ment.


----------



## Red1776

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I heard that you cant Quad SLI 780 / 770 is this correct ?
> BTW Awesome score


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> I heard that you cant Quad SLI 780 / 770 is this correct ?
> BTW Awesome score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Quad-SLI is only possible with two dual-GPU cards.
Click to expand...

I don't believe I did.

Gone tomorrow was under the impression that quad SLI is *only possible* using a pair of dual GPU cards ( with the exception of the GTX 460 I believe)

This is not true, quad SLI can in fact be in the form of four separate single GPU cards (including the 770/780 Home -cinema inquired about) and that Gone was responding to

If you are saying that 2 x dual GPU cards is *"Quad SLI"*
and..
4 x single GPU cards is called *"4-way SLI"* exclusively,

You are applying a nomenclature that must be very local, because myself and other reviewers do not make that distinction.
An example of four single GPU cards referred to as "quad SLI" http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_review,4.html
and it would be out of context because the question from Home-cinema was
Quote:


> I heard that you cant Quad SLI 780 / 770 is this correct ?


and Home Cinema is obviously aware that both the cards he inquired about are single GPU cards.

Not being a horses rear, just trying to clear things up.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hell Yeah!, i can die happy now









hehe, I upped the RAM to 2000Mhz. (passed memtest86) no errors. And I believe i can go higher on the core. This 770 is BLISS!









3770k @ 4.8Ghz, 1346Mhz core / 2028 Mhz memory.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605


----------



## NitrousX

i7 3770K @ 4.6GHz + GTX 780 SC ACX


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

the 13.6-2 beta drivers gave me a tiny little boost.
same 1ghz OC as before.
Not bad for a lappytop eh?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699850


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> the 13.6-2 beta drivers gave me a tiny little boost.
> same 1ghz OC as before.
> *Not bad for a lappytop eh?*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad at all! Almost equal to my 660 non ti score










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672298


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not bad at all! Almost equal to my 660 non ti score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672298


Yeah I was afraid of getting this card because of notebookchecks scores for it, but turns out their scores are very very very VERY out of date.
P7800, lol, im trying to see if I can push to 8K and beat the GTX680Ms but the card is being fussy and dropping Pscores, its being an annoying little card but I know it can pull at least P7800.
I am reaching the upper limits on core clock, but I've not pushed voltages up anywhere near what other 7970M users have been so I'm curious as to what this card will do.

and How heavily OC'd is your 660?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Yeah I was afraid of getting this card because of notebookchecks scores for it, but turns out their scores are very very very VERY out of date.
> P7800, lol, im trying to see if I can push to 8K and beat the GTX680Ms but the card is being fussy and dropping Pscores, its being an annoying little card but I know it can pull at least P7800.
> I am reaching the upper limits on core clock, but I've not pushed voltages up anywhere near what other 7970M users have been so I'm curious as to what this card will do.
> 
> *and How heavily OC'd is your 660?*


Mine is at 1293Mhz Core/ 3484Mhz Memory... My 660m on my Y580 does not even stand a chance against your 7970m









*P3232*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990980


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Mine is at 1293Mhz Core/ 3484Mhz Memory... My 660m on my Y580 does not even stand a chance against your 7970m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P3232*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990980


Well...the 7970M was a huge massive jump over the 675M, or even the 670Mx its pretty much on par or beating the GTX 680M, plus it does higher resolutions much better than the 680M.
The 660M is the same chip as the 650M but with extra instructions and enhanced core clocks and VRAM.

Edit:
FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO BREAK P7700!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6700230


I'm done for the night. I really like this score but at this point its kinda worthless for me to keep pushing because I don't have my eyefinity setup nor can I downsample on this laptop.
Totally sucks because I was hoping to show off some epic screenshots with some downsampling.


----------



## yoyo711

I miss my golden Msi Hd 7950 die on me. RMA and got boost Hd 7950

here score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6700387 P11018 1240/1608 Msi Hd 7950 boost

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4749049 P11373 1265/1865 golden Msi hd7950 10/24/2012


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> I miss my golden Msi Hd 7950 die on me. RMA and got boost Hd 7950
> 
> here score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6700387 P11018 1240/1608 Msi Hd 7950 boost
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4749049 P11373 1265/1865 golden Msi hd7950 10/24/2012


could just be the different versions of 3D Mark11. i think the 105 shaves a few points. the amount of ram you have or their speed may be hurting your physics. interesting, though, your combined score on the new card is higher.

check out my physics at just 5GHz . . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> could just be the different versions of 3D Mark11. i think the 105 shaves a few points. the amount of ram you have or their speed may be hurting your physics. interesting, though, your combined score on the new card is higher.
> 
> check out my physics at just 5GHz . . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666


Thanks for the Info

So do I pull 8 Gb Ram ????


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Thanks for the Info
> 
> So do I pull 8 Gb Ram ????


just for this bench or for benching? you don't need, too. but see if it makes a difference.









why do you need 16?

btw, my rams are only 1600s.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> just for this bench or for benching? you don't need, too. but see if it makes a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do you need 16?
> 
> btw, my rams are only 1600s.


Yap better # and Oc the ram to 1866 and More better #









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6701257 P11175 1243/1599

Thanks


----------



## Wolfgang

11,743

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6702342


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfgang*
> 
> 11,743
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6702342


Oooh my god 680 IPC is horrible. Great score otherwise man!


----------



## WeRNothiNg

14213

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6703651


----------



## GoneTomorrow

^^ Nice graphics score with two 660s.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> ^^ Nice graphics score with two 660s.


That's 660 TI's, not 660's


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's 660 TI's, not 660's


I know that, Capt. Correction.







Still a good score.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I know that, Capt. Correction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good score.


Hahaha







, I had 660's in SLI before, and i hated it when people mistook my 660 for 660 ti's


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I know that, Capt. Correction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a good score.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had 660's in SLI before, and i hated it when people mistook my 660 for 660 ti's


Wait, you don't have them? They're still in your sig rig. What did you replace them with?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Wait, you don't have them? They're still in your sig rig. What did you replace them with?


GTX 770 (SLI soon)


----------



## FranBunnyFFXII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> GTX 770 (SLI soon)


Reference cooler? or something aftermarket?
I think the reference cooler looks....oh so damn fine


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.28GHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz*


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Reference cooler? or something aftermarket?
> I think the reference cooler looks....oh so damn fine


Oh i'll get an aftermarket cooler. My previous blower type 570 left a bad stigma... At 80% fan speed my PC literally took off







, the Titan typer cooler looks nice but i'll pass. This is the one i have, and i'll be getting another one to match.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> ^^ Nice graphics score with two 660s.


Thanks. My scores started out in the 11000s. I have played around with settings until I got to where I am now. I am pushing for 15000.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FranBunnyFFXII*
> 
> Reference cooler? or something aftermarket?
> I think the reference cooler looks....oh so damn fine


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Thanks. My scores started out in the 11000s. I have played around with settings until I got to where I am now. I am pushing for 15000.


Doable. I recently saw a post here with Tri-SLI 660's (Ti's I think) with a 25k graphics score.

And get closer to 5 GHz on the CPU if you can. You should be able to get 9-10k physics score, which will put you over 15k total score.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Thanks! I'll try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> EDIT: What does the *1T* mean?, I see no Input for that
> 
> EDIT: I tried again, 4 beeps as usual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys misunderstood the terms.
> 
> Quad SLI = single card with dual GPU's IN 2 way SLI e.g x2 GTX 690 SLI
> 
> 4 Way SLI = single card with single GPU in 4 way SLI e.g x4 GTX 680 SLI


In case it wasn't answered already, 1T is the Command Rate, often abbreviate CR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1776*
> 
> I don't believe I did.
> 
> Gone tomorrow was under the impression that quad SLI is *only possible* using a pair of dual GPU cards ( with the exception of the GTX 460 I believe)
> 
> This is not true, quad SLI can in fact be in the form of four separate single GPU cards (including the 770/780 Home -cinema inquired about) and that Gone was responding to
> 
> If you are saying that 2 x dual GPU cards is *"Quad SLI"*
> and..
> 4 x single GPU cards is called *"4-way SLI"* exclusively,
> 
> You are applying a nomenclature that must be very local, because myself and other reviewers do not make that distinction.
> An example of four single GPU cards referred to as "quad SLI" http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_770_review,4.html
> and it would be out of context because the question from Home-cinema was
> and Home Cinema is obviously aware that both the cards he inquired about are single GPU cards.
> 
> Not being a horses rear, just trying to clear things up.


Now we're splitting hairs folks. I can't find any official mention of the term "4-Way SLI" on Nvidia's site; they just call it "Quad SLI". But to make it more confusing, they call Tri-SLI (what I call it) "3-Way SLI."


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> *In case it wasn't answered already, 1T is the Command Rate, often abbreviate CR.*
> Now we're splitting hairs folks. I can't find any official mention of the term "4-Way SLI" on Nvidia's site; they just call it "Quad SLI". But to make it more confusing, they call Tri-SLI (what I call it) "3-Way SLI."


Thanks, i already figured it out though.. In my Mobo's bios it shows up as R or N, something like that, but on CPU-Z, it shows up as T... That's why i was confused


----------



## NoodleGTS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/758281

How is this?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/758281
> 
> How is this?


Heh, pretty slow for a 680.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

My best 3820 / TRi SLI pscore http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6397475
320 beta , unlocked 1202 bios no K/boost


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970x @5.28GHz -- GTX TITAN @1267MHz*


Nice score!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfgang*
> 
> 11,743
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6702342


I can only get my card to 1306. Might need a custom BIOS to crank the power up.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Nice score!


Thanks man!









Extreme score:

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711910*

Tops in the 3dmark11 Hall of Fame for a single card...


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme score:
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*
> 
> [B][URL=http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711910]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711910[/URL][/B]
> 
> Tops in the 3dmark11 Hall of Fame for a single card...[IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


Hell yeah! Congratulations man. Awesome stuff there.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Doable. I recently saw a post here with Tri-SLI 660's (Ti's I think) with a 25k graphics score.
> 
> And get closer to 5 GHz on the CPU if you can. You should be able to get 9-10k physics score, which will put you over 15k total score.


I should be getting 12k physics score if I can push 5GHz. I have heard of some people having trouble reaching that, but also that 4.8 can be achieved very easily.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme score:
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711910*
> 
> Tops in the 3dmark11 Hall of Fame for a single card...


----------



## cstkl1

[email protected] n Msi [email protected]+183/+145. 24/7 torrent rig lol


----------



## Joa3d43

*Joa3d43* -- *3970X* -- *5.125*GHz -- QuadFire Radeon *7990*

...new cards, still locked on GPU/VRAM GHz (...not for long







)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- *3970X* -- *5.125*GHz -- QuadFire Radeon *7990*
> 
> ...new cards, still locked on GPU/VRAM GHz (...not for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )












Great score for the gpu clocks!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme score:
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX TITAN @1254MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6711910*
> 
> Tops in the 3dmark11 Hall of Fame for a single card...


Well Done








Respect........


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great score for the gpu clocks!


Thanks







- can going to be fun when those clock locks come off..


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - can going to be fun when those clock locks come off..


Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- *3970X* -- *5.125*GHz -- QuadFire Radeon *7990*
> 
> ...new cards, still locked on GPU/VRAM GHz (...not for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a great *Physics* score for the clocks.







I think it's your ram that helps maybe? Probably very efficient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Well Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Respect........


Thanks HOMECINEMA-PC!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a great *Physics* score for the clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's your ram that helps maybe? Probably very efficient...:


First - Congrats







on your single Titan score...I was going to write that earlier when I accidentally hit the power bar with my foot and everything 'stopped' - *ooops*

Second - Thanks for the compliment re PhysicsX...I am actually working on a big technical post for 'Valley' trying to explain the value of efficiency to make up for (so far) locked) GPU clocks...and running multiple cards vs single cards also lowers PhysicsX a bit









...here is my top 'single card PhysicsX (same CPU clocks; but higher GPU / VRAM)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> That's a great *Physics* score for the clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's your ram that helps maybe? Probably very efficient.
> Thanks HOMECINEMA-PC!


I should congratulate you on your single card score as well, making me nervous that a non-modded card is getting so close...


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I should congratulate you on your single card score as well, making me nervous that a non-modded card is getting so close...


...cue the 'Jaws' music as the 'it' approaches silently, circling


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...cue the 'Jaws' music as the 'it' approaches silently, circling










....this guy
You know its pretty cool im here with 3 overclocking Legends


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....this guy
> You know its pretty cool im here with 3 overclocking Legends










...I think you're a pretty big legend yourself


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I think you're a pretty big legend yourself


You are too kind.....








I rekon the best thing to come from Canada to OZ is Canadian Club... !


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 570 @970MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6724356*


----------



## alancsalt

P23123 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(4x) and Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor

Graphics Score
28245

Physics Score
16671 (A curse on living in the sub-tropics! I want MrTOOSHORT's physics score!







)
Hmmm, 2400MHz RAM.....

Combined Score
12997

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6723673


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX 570 @970MHz:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6724356*



nice score!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> nice score!!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> You are too kind.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rekon the best thing to come from Canada to OZ is Canadian Club... !


...'tons' of Ozzies near here in Whistler, who, oddly enough, really do seem to like Canadian Club


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Well new system new score







Just a subtle overclock on the gpu , and stock on the cpu











HD7970 @ 1225 Core 6800 Memory


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well new system new score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a subtle overclock on the gpu , and stock on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD7970 @ 1225 Core 6800 Memory


Nice. How are you finding haswell to OC?


----------



## alancsalt

P23400 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(4x) and Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor

Graphics Score 28237

Physics Score 16778

Combined Score 13824


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nice. How are you finding haswell to OC?


Not too bad atm, ive pushed upto 4.6Ghz ( 1.32v) without too much trouble, but they do get a bit hot. I maxed out around 83c @100% load, but i could probably reduce voltages a bit tbh. For daily use im at stock as it is more than powerful enough for my needs, the Matrix HD7970 is mindblowing but i got it yesterday so not had much time to tweek yet


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Mechraven*
> 
> Well new system new score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a subtle overclock on the gpu , and stock on the cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD7970 @ 1225 Core 6800 Memory


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> P23400 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580(4x) and Intel Core i7-3970X Extreme Edition Processor
> 
> Graphics Score 28237
> 
> Physics Score 16778
> 
> Combined Score 13824
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice score guys.


----------



## Chunin

P9663 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6734187

Core: 1228 Mhz
Memory: 7600 Mhz
CPU: 4.2 Ghz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> P9663 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 670(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6734187
> 
> Core: 1228 Mhz
> Memory: 7600 Mhz
> CPU: 4.2 Ghz


I had better score with my 660ti and FX 8350


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

For the LoLLs....









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6735973


----------



## chino1974

Guys Im just getting my Asus RIVE, 3930k and 2-7970's @ 1100core 1425memory set up. What would a decent base score with that setup be? Trying to figure out what to expect from going to X79 from z77.


----------



## alancsalt

Somewhere between P17000 and P19950 http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-score-list-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## chino1974

Thanks alot Alancsalt. Apreciate the help.


----------



## alancsalt

Actually, they are overclocked scores....penny just dropped. I'm now thinking by base score you mean stock?


----------



## rpgamer

11-119-216-Z10.jpg 13k .jpg file


13-128-519-Z05.jpg 24k .jpg file


14-102-999-Z06.jpg 15k .jpg file


17-171-036-Z07.jpg 15k .jpg file


19-103-960-TS.jpg 15k .jpg file


20-145-281-Z03.jpg 20k .jpg file

I now also have 8gb of ram


----------



## edgain

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739491


----------



## nleksan

Looking for some older ones with my card at ~1503core/7680mem, CPU @ 5.21Ghz, and RAM @ 2484 9-12-10-31 1T, but don't think they're on this PC... prolly on my laptop.


----------



## michael-ocn

P9936 with 670 @ 1306/7168 - barely /not really stable
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6633669

P9733 with 670 @ 1267/6840 - plenty stable
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6617543


----------



## lurker2501

I'm confused http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739737


----------



## edgain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> I'm confused http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739737


It seems quite clear, you have a CPU that doesn´t exist but is clocked at 3.6GHZ. Just kidding. Did you rerun the test?


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> It seems quite clear, you have a CPU that doesn´t exist but is clocked at 3.6GHZ. Just kidding. Did you rerun the test?


I don't understand why it doesn't show SLI and correct memory frequency as well.


----------



## FtW 420

Futuremark systeminfo scans the system to read the hardware & clocks before the testing starts, you do have the latest systeminfo installed & I'm not sure why it isn't reading correctly, sandy bridge & z68 should have all the bugs worked out by now.

It is frequently wrong on clockspeeds, scanning the system before loading it with the tests it does frequently read cpu & gpu at idle clocks, & with memory it reads the jedec specs so the memory speed is almost never correct if memory is overclocked..


----------



## michael-ocn

It fails to detect my actual cpu and mem speeds too. You'd think they'd have the system detection stuff all worked out since comparing scores to similar systems is such a prominent feature in the web interface.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> It fails to detect my actual cpu and mem speeds too. You'd think they'd have the system detection stuff all worked out since comparing scores to similar systems is such a prominent feature in the web interface.


It will not usually get the memory speed correct, it reads the lower jedec specs off the memory & not the current speed. It is strange that it won't identify a 2500k correctly though.
For the 4770k the latest systeminfo is from April, the cpus launched after that so not too surprising that they may not read correctly. Should be fixed in a future systeminfo update.


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lurker2501*
> 
> I'm confused http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6739737


That is the fastest 570 in existance


----------



## Awsan

1-Laptop
i7 2860qm,12GB 1600mhz
2 x AMD 6990 Crossfire! @ 800/1000
SCORE7242
Graphics Score:7394
Physics Score:7479
Combined Score:6029
Proof


2-Desktop
i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz ,8GB 1866mhz
AMD 7950 @ 1250/1650 @1.25 +20% power
Score11519
Graphics Score:11618
Physics Score:11746
Combined Score:10546
Proof


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> *Joa3d43* -- *3970X* -- *5.125*GHz -- QuadFire Radeon *7990*
> 
> ...new cards, still locked on GPU/VRAM GHz (...not for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...found that tube of magic 'unlock-me-now' fragrance for the 2x 7990s







...but must resist the urge to crank everything up until the w-c parts arrive


----------



## edgain

Futuremark is quite dodgy, it reminds me of can you run it for games, you cant play some but then when you do play them you can max them out.
Although I have never encountered the same issues as this member.
They have the new benchmark already, the one with the space ships and the fire strike thingy, maybe you should install that one and see if you get the same detection of your hardware. I downloaded it from guru3d. 3dmark basic 2013.
http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/3dmark_download.html


----------



## Yungbenny911

*Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> Futuremark is quite dodgy, it reminds me of can you run it for games, you cant play some but then when you do play them you can max them out.
> Although I have never encountered the same issues as this member.
> They have the new benchmark already, the one with the space ships and the fire strike thingy, maybe you should install that one and see if you get the same detection of your hardware. I downloaded it from guru3d. 3dmark basic 2013.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files_details/3dmark_download.html


Same thing http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/803450

I suspect it has something to do with this:


Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## edgain

oh thats crazy, it not even detected in the contol panel, I thought it was only with futuremark software. I know that there was a microsoft fix it for the WEI score not showing up correctly but for this Im not quite sure. Has it always been like this since you installed Windows? And what about Bios? How is that showing?


----------



## edgain

I'll do some googling if anything comes up I'll tell you. Very curious.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> *Yungbenny911 --- 3770k @ 4.8Ghz-- GTX 770 SLI --- 1320Mhz core --- 2004 Mhz memory.
> *
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6744173


That's freaking epic man! Well done


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> That's freaking epic man! Well done


Hehe, thanks!


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> I'll do some googling if anything comes up I'll tell you. Very curious.


Yes, quite an interesting issue which is strangely very poorly covered on the net. At first I thought re-flashing the bios will do the thing, but no.


----------



## edgain

But do you get at least the specs of your cpu in the bios or is it undetected there as well. If not it's clearly an issue with windows


----------



## edgain

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-performance/processor-not-available-installed-memory-ram-not/48365bbf-f18b-49c7-87ca-8e27519cd304

lurker, have a look at this! could it be this?


----------



## Tigrrshark

Tigrrshark --- i7 4770k @ 4.3Ghz --- EVGA SC GTX 660 SLI --- 1166Mhz core clock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6729639

3DMARK 11
SCORE
P12946 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
Graphics Score 14627
Physics Score 10863
Combined Score 8226


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> But do you get at least the specs of your cpu in the bios or is it undetected there as well. If not it's clearly an issue with windows


Bios detects cpu no problem, it's something with the OS.


----------



## IronDoq

So just now getting my two 780s up and running, one is under water and the other isn't, still waiting on the block







. Anyways...

1 card with 3570k @ 4.9, card at 1228 +375. With some tweaking I know I can break 16k graphics, and all without the GPU going above 35c.

2 cards with 3570k @ 4.9, cards at 1228/+375 and 1202/+200 (very dirty run, need to fine tune).

So happy with these cards, I mean DAT GRAPHICS SCORE. Haha, now that I have these I look sadly at my physics and wonder, "why don't I have a 3770k..."









Edit: my sloppy run is also happens to be the highest IN THE WORLD (with my hardware







)


----------



## lurker2501

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgain*
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-performance/processor-not-available-installed-memory-ram-not/48365bbf-f18b-49c7-87ca-8e27519cd304
> 
> lurker, have a look at this! could it be this?


It doesn't help. This does: http://windowsxp.mvps.org/repairwmi.htm

Tada!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6759211


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*24/7 clocks:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6759989*


----------



## IronDoq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *24/7 clocks:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6759989*


Holy crap, very nice CPU score, gatta love the most powerful mainstream CPU in the world









Makes me feel good about my 780 though, we're not too far off ;

But still, VERY nice score for a single card.


----------



## th3illusiveman

LOD tweaks MrTOOSHORT?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

No tweaks, 24/7 for games.


----------



## WeRNothiNg

Would you guys mind sharing some photos in my group on facebook?

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ForTheRepublic/


----------



## jezzer

New score

GPU score seems lower but CPU is higher, overal higher score but i think the newest Nvidia driver does not want the 680 to score higher.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6772223


----------



## sniperpowa

Havn't overclocked the cards too much yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6781912


----------



## Joa3d43

...2x 7990, 3970X @ 5125 - HWBot rules & submission -- Score 30272



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6791697


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *24/7 clocks:*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6759989*


Congrats









Furthermore, weren't you running this already like last month when all the excitement broke out yesterday here ?:









... http://www.overclock.net/t/1405156/pchw-de-gtx-titan-extreme-oc-get-880-gtx-performance-now


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joa3d43*
> 
> ...2x 7990, 3970X @ 5125 - HWBot rules & submission -- Score 30272
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6791697


sexay cards !~


----------



## jezzer

Double post


----------



## jezzer

GTX 770 SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6799568


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1250/1725 --- P11464

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6797632


----------



## FunwithOC

GTX 670 SLI

Poor 2550K :/



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800495


----------



## sniperpowa

Did some runs 1 performance and 1 Extreme. X10012 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800623 P21861 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6800594


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeRNothiNg*
> 
> Mine is 13882, but I think I can get it higher. My cpu is @ 4.5GHz, but my vcards are at stock OC settings. Its good, but I am still not happy.
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Flists%2Fdisplay%2Fview%2Fid%2F4819264&v=1&libId=047d94cd-89b5-472d-a2a9-7487369a031b&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F6682353&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Fu%2F318911%2Fwernothing&title=For%20The%20Republic&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.3dmark.com%2F3dm11%2F6682353&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13703897729868


This is a very good score for 660 ti x 2.....especially when considering the cards are not overclocked...your graphics score rocks...beats my 7870 tahitis...good job..can't wait to see what you max out at.
for comparison http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6672876


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> sexay cards !~


I'm speechless


----------



## intelextreme

*P12652*

Intel Core i7-3770K CPU
2 x Asus HD 7870 ghz Ed. 2gb GPUs in Crossfire

Note: I am sick of hearing about crossfire/sli problems. Can anyone affirmatively tell me they apply to high end systems that are not going to fall below 30fps AT ANY TIME?

3d Page:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6786931


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelextreme*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P12652*
> 
> Intel Core i7-3770K CPU
> 2 x Asus HD 7870 ghz Ed. 2gb GPUs in Crossfire
> 
> Note: I am sick of hearing about crossfire/sli problems. Can anyone affirmatively tell me they apply to high end systems that are not going to fall below 30fps AT ANY TIME?
> 
> 3d Page:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6786931


I believe there is some driver due to be released on 31st of July that is suppose to be a major fix for any xfire issues in the HD7xxx series cards. I know that is the answer your looking for but keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7970 @ 1250/1725 --- P11464
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6797632


My 7950 Scores a little bit lower ?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> My 7950 Scores a little bit lower ?


I only have 4 cores not 8, and congratz on that 7950 it overclocks really well


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I only have 4 cores not 8, and congratz on that 7950 it overclocks really well


Thanks









Oh so the CPU changes the Graphics score i thought it only changes the Physics + Combined + P score

[4 core + Hyper threading ]


----------



## [CyGnus]

I was refering to the overall since i have 11464 and you 11519







about the graphics score your 7950 is almost at the same clocks as my 7970 so i guess its normal for they to be pretty close


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I was refering to the overall since i have 11464 and you 11519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the graphics score your 7950 is almost at the same clocks as my 7970 so i guess its normal for they to be pretty close


aha i see







, i guess i was a little lucky with this card :3


----------



## [CyGnus]

1250core on a 7950 is real good that is a golden card


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> 1250core on a 7950 is real good that is a golden card


I have that 7950 too.. 1200 core seems to be the top for me (for everyday use). So yeah, it's good!


----------



## Rahulzz




----------



## SonDa5

4.5GHZ with 4770k, 2400mhz memory and HD7950.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6822088


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update my 7870 Score









[CyGnus] --- 3570K @ 5GHz --- 7870 @ 1300/1500 --- P9620

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6824788


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice recent benching [CyGnus]!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Thanks, this 7870 clocks pretty well 1300 core stock cooler @ 1.275v







if only my 7970 did that


----------



## grunion

MVI-E/4770k vs ST/Z77/3770K

Z87 was running 1866
Z77 was running 2200

I'm almost certain they were running default multis








But the card speeds were identical 1100/1650.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6831212

How come i get so bad results? Im running a [email protected] and my 2 660´s sli is mildly oc´d to 1162 core and 3394 on gpu mem! I have a semi good overall oc and still such bad oc, what am i doing wrong? I have latest drivers for whole rig as well and newly formatted? Any advice is very welcome´d, thanks in advance!


----------



## [CyGnus]

set the NV control panel to performance and close all background apps.
Faster ram will help a lot in the physics score something like 2400MHz


----------



## tasospaok123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6831212
> 
> How come i get so bad results? Im running a [email protected] and my 2 660´s sli is mildly oc´d to 1162 core and 3394 on gpu mem! I have a semi good overall oc and still such bad oc, what am i doing wrong? I have latest drivers for whole rig as well and newly formatted? Any advice is very welcome´d, thanks in advance!


Maybe a CPU Bottleneck? Your combined test score seems too low to me. Those synthetic benchmarks are really CPU bound. Have you tried monitoring your GPUs' usage while the tests are running?


----------



## Baghi

Has anyone found a way to improve physics score in this particular bench on Windows 8?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6831212
> 
> How come i get so bad results? Im running a [email protected] and my 2 660´s sli is mildly oc´d to 1162 core and 3394 on gpu mem! I have a semi good overall oc and still such bad oc, what am i doing wrong? I have latest drivers for whole rig as well and newly formatted? Any advice is very welcome´d, thanks in advance!


Your graphics score is in line with other people with two 660s.

http://www.overclock.net/t/884072/post-your-3dmark11-scores/5360#post_20047303

Your cpu is holding back your Physics and overall score. Your cpu isn't holding back your gpus in real world usage though. You have a well balanced system with your FX 8350 and two GTX 660s.


----------



## jason387

Here's my 650Ti overclocked and held back by my dual core-
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6806315


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6831212
> 
> How come i get so bad results? Im running a [email protected] and my 2 660´s sli is mildly oc´d to 1162 core and 3394 on gpu mem! I have a semi good overall oc and still such bad oc, what am i doing wrong? I have latest drivers for whole rig as well and newly formatted? Any advice is very welcome´d, thanks in advance!


Good score dude









but little low physics score with that kind of OC man, set your HT link little higher, Oc the CPUNB a bit more and tweak your RAM and you will get much better results









your CPU is defiantly not bottlenecking your GPU's maybe if you had 2 780 but not with 2 660ti's.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good score dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but little low physics score with that kind of OC man, set your HT link little higher, Oc the CPUNB a bit more and tweak your RAM and you will get much better results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your CPU is defiantly not bottlenecking your GPU's maybe if you had 2 780 but not with 2 660ti's.


This bios is useless so i cant really go higher then around 2400mhz on ht or nb and there is no voltage setting for the nb







My cpu oc is good


----------



## BangBangPlay

Single EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX and an i5 4670K @ 4.6 GHz here;



I also tried the CPU at stock 3.8 and got a score of around P10250, so although it does have an effect, it is limited.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Single EVGA GTX 770 SC ACX and an i5 4670K @ 4.6 GHz here;


4.6 on haswell, nice! Did you delid?


----------



## AlDyer

Delid helps a lot mine is at 4.8 GHz


----------



## Awsan

After seeing the GTX770 scores i am so proud of my 7950


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

If i compare my result with otherts on the list i am nr:1









[http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6834274

So if u loopk at the ladder i am at first place comparing others with same rigs almost


----------



## BangBangPlay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> 4.6 on haswell, nice! Did you delid?


No, it is stock! From what I gather I got really lucky and got a real keeper. It runs stable at 4.6 - 1.200V and nice and cool of course. I started with clocks of 4.2 and then 4.4, but kept going up when I realized that I had a "low voltage" chip. It would probably go higher, but I am happy at the moment. I wouldn't be hesitant to delid in the future and try to get it up to 5 GHz maybe.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> No, it is stock! From what I gather I got really lucky and got a real keeper. It runs stable at 4.6 - 1.200V and nice and cool of course. I started with clocks of 4.2 and then 4.4, but kept going up when I realized that I had a "low voltage" chip. It would probably go higher, but I am happy at the moment. I wouldn't be hesitant to delid in the future and try to get it up to 5 GHz maybe.


Lucky man! That's a really great result based on what i've been reading. Thanx for letting me/us know.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> After seeing the GTX770 scores i am so proud of my 7950


You should be! You're just 1000 pts below my 770







That's nice IMO


----------



## K62-RIG

My score with a single 7950 3gb @ 1175 / 1525 and 20% extra on the power slider. Very happy with the performance this card puts out @ 1920x1080


----------



## BangBangPlay

My latest GTX 770 score with Haswell;


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> My latest GTX 770 score with Haswell;


Stock or overclocked??


----------



## BangBangPlay

Overclocked processor (4.8 GHz @ 1.280V) and slightly OC 770. The 770 does allow for much OC headroom unless you up the voltage. The EVGA card's voltage is locked in the vBIOS. Mine is the SC ACX version so I have very little room to go up. I just changed some graphics options and the desktop and theme.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Overclocked processor (4.8 GHz @ 1.280V) and slightly OC 770. The 770 does allow for much OC headroom unless you up the voltage. The EVGA card's voltage is locked in the vBIOS. Mine is the SC ACX version so I have very little room to go up. I just changed some graphics options and the desktop and theme.


WOW 4.8 @ 1.280V Mine crashes @ 4.6 1.350V


----------



## Baghi

How do I improve my physics score under Windows 8. ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu

FM Y U NO roll out another patch?


----------



## trickeh2k

CPU: i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz
GPU: Inno3D GTX 780 iChill HerculeZ 3000 1163/6300 (320.49)
OS: Win 7 x64
Test: Performance
3DMark Score: P11992
Graphics Score: 14741
Physics Score: 7714
Combined Score: 7657

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6810431

Is it just me or is my physics score really low considering the cpu and clock?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> How do I improve my physics score under Windows 8. ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> FM Y U NO roll out another patch?


1 get a new hd
2 get win 7
3 bench.

fyi ppl i lost 1500 points in win8 and in win 7 i hit 9900 with my 8350... win 8 i was lucky to get 8000


----------



## naved777

The highest i ever got with the 580


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> My score with a single 7950 3gb @ 1175 / 1525 and 20% extra on the power slider. Very happy with the performance this card puts out @ 1920x1080


Your score is almost the same as mine. What was your cpu/gpu overclock?

Mine: 3570k 4.5 + 7950 1160/1510
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6603468


----------



## trickeh2k

No one commented about my physics score, then maybe i'm just paranoid? But it seems like most people with my cpu and around or just above my clock score significantly higher?


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 1 get a new hd
> 2 get win 7
> 3 bench.
> 
> fyi ppl i lost 1500 points in win8 and in win 7 i hit 9900 with my 8350... win 8 i was lucky to get 8000


Thanks for the advice, but I don't think there's anything wrong with my HD, I get good physics score in 3DMark 13 FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/624640


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, but I don't think there's anything wrong with my HD, I get good physics score in 3DMark 13 FS: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/624640


i never said there was. i did say in 3d mark 11 with windows 8 you will score low. from 500-2000 points.

when you asked how to fix it i assumed you wanted to keep your windows 8 so i said get a new hd


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> No one commented about my physics score, then maybe i'm just paranoid? But it seems like most people with my cpu and around or just above my clock score significantly higher?


it's fine but the graphics score took most of my attention.


----------



## K62-RIG

Hey CravinR1, my 3570k is @ 4.7ghz and my sapphire 7950 is @ core 1175 mem 1575 with +20%


----------



## trickeh2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> it's fine but the graphics score took most of my attention.


Hmm okey, thx for the reply. I thought it was within an acceptable 200-400 range but seeing that someone scored more than 1000 points higher than me on the physics with only 100Mhz higher clock i was starting to wonder... but maybe the clock displayed is just bugged? I've had that myself sometimes









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697605


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trickeh2k*
> 
> Hmm okey, thx for the reply. I thought it was within an acceptable 200-400 range but seeing that someone scored more than 1000 points higher than me on the physics with only 100Mhz higher clock i was starting to wonder... but maybe the clock displayed is just bugged? I've had that myself sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6697605


It could be a slightly different version of 3dmark 11 - might be worth checking, my physics score was higher on the older one.


----------



## drdreey

Screenie:


3Dmark:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6779690

Asic:
85,4%


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well decided to give a spin on my Gigabyte 7770 OC and what do you know it overclocks quite well









3570K @ 5GHz / Gigabyte 7770 @ 1325/1425

Score: 5401

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6857699


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Gigabyte GTX 680 SOC 1293/1393 3206 [email protected]@2410 P11785


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

I have a 7950 Vapor-X and ran 3DMark11, it is showing my Memory at 1024MB, but GPU-Z shows 3072MB, which is what it should be. Has anyone else run into this? And could this be affecting my score? I don't have a faulty card, do I? lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edit: Pic


----------



## misterD

7870 @ 1100Mhz with 2600k


----------



## [CyGnus]

misterD if you can provide a URL link of the score


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> I have a 7950 Vapor-X and ran 3DMark11, it is showing my Memory at 1024MB, but GPU-Z shows 3072MB, which is what it should be. Has anyone else run into this? And could this be affecting my score? I don't have a faulty card, do I? lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Pic


Systemifo gets things wrong sometimes, the card should be fine & it will not affect the score.


----------



## stubass

trying out a inno3D GTX 660.. card not overclocked yet as i am still trying to work that out lol








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6867235

Ran on default settings

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/74fvh/


----------



## grunion

Bam get some of this Windsor action, P3025.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Bam get some of this Windsor action, P3025.


Lol I'm surprised that Athlon could push the graphics score to almost 7k.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Lol I'm surprised that Athlon could push the graphics score to almost 7k.


IKR

If I could add some powertune it might break 7k, but alas the oem HP psu is right at its limit.

Swapping in a 660ti atm for some comparison runs.

Well that didn't work, guess the TI uses a bit more power.


----------



## fnick

Hi First time poster, 2 x overclocked 7970 crossfire, 3770K @ 4.5GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6854454

P15984


----------



## saiyanzzrage

Hey all, not sure if my score is where it should be? Done in sig rig, [email protected], EVGA GTX 770 Superclocked at stock, 8gb RAM

Score: P10477
Graphics Score 11357
Physics Score 8585
Combined Score 8384


----------



## Anoxy

Are scores different if you run it at 1440p vs. 1080p?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Are scores different if you run it at 1440p vs. 1080p?


'You bet, 1440p scores should be lower than 1080p, higher res gives the cards a tougher workout.


----------



## Anoxy

Alright word that's what I figured. So then scores aren't relative to your resolution like Unigine, they're absolute?


----------



## grunion

Gryphon/CFX
CPU stock/RAM 1866


----------



## Elyminator

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872002

the highest i've pulled yet. i think for the purposes of 3dmark i can push the gpu a smidge more and get into the 10200+ range not bad for an 2500k and a 7950


----------



## Durvelle27

HD 7870 x2 1150/1450

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872177


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> HD 7870 x2 1150/1450
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6872177


4.5 IB 7870 CFX for comparison, gpu score with the same clocks would probably be about the same.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 4.5 IB 7870 CFX for comparison, gpu score with the same clocks would probably be about the same.


That's pretty high


----------



## Anoxy

Is this an acceptable score for my system at stock clocks, 1440p?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/929564


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*24/7 clocks -- GTX 480 @965MHz:*



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6878519*


----------



## alancsalt

If I did that I suspect GTA4, FC3 and BF3 would do a dump ..... all power to you..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well if you had the voltage, you might do ok.

I'm testing 970Mhz with Crysis 3 and 1. Last time I had my 480 in with 970MHz, I needed the 6pin mobo connection plugged in, but it just looks messy with it.









We'll see how it goes.


----------



## alancsalt

1.3v??? Would a 580 take that? Only the eight pin plugged in... If it was anyone but you I wouldn't even think... that sounds like the thin edge of the ledge...

suddenly wondering if I'm conservative...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

A GTX 580 should take it, it's the same as a 480 I think?

I'm using an extreme version of After Burner for the GTX 480. Allows 1.5v!







I don't think it works with the 580.

Here it is, you could try:

afterburner1.6.0b6.zip 2764k .zip file


----------



## alancsalt

I modded my bios for 1.23v. At the time I was told that was the "safe limit".

One thing, what are ambient temps/ GPU temps when you are running those clocks? (I'm in sub tropical mid winter, it's 21C in here and 13C outside - at 9PM)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Well first off, I don't recommend this voltage for our cards. I just don't care really if my card burns out. It's only worth $150 to me, not much. But I do feel confident my card will be fine 24/7 like this, card's a tank!









Right now, it's 12'C outside and my computer/room is in the basement where it's naturally cool. Window is always open, even most of the time in the winter. I'd guess it's 18'C in here right now.

1.23v is a lot already, I don't know how much more your 580s can take.


----------



## alancsalt

Hmmm, no voltage readout. Guess this doesn't quite work for my particular cards... 1.213v is my current max.. just checked. I've only been using 1.175v...I think card temps escalate about there..Don't want to fry them if I can help it. Two have failed in the last two years as is. One simply stopped for no obvious reason, and the other sprouted green artifacts and then device manager exclamation mark...


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Not to bad if u look at other setups im top 8 anyway









]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6879026

12006 points, amd [email protected], evga 660 sli,kingston hyper 16gb.

Any pointers are welcome, so i can be nr 1


----------



## Shaefurr

Finally got my 560ti 448 core clocked back to 1k stable from the 750 stock.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6881183

Its the highest score for this CPU/GPU thats a valid result. So im happy with it. Also the GPU memory isn't OC'd

Here was my previous score when I was having problems with the OC.

6574
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6451960


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaefurr*
> 
> Finally got my 560ti 448 core clocked back to 1k stable from the 750 stock.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6881183
> 
> Its the highest score for this CPU/GPU thats a valid result. So im happy with it. Also the GPU memory isn't OC'd
> 
> Here was my previous score when I was having problems with the OC.
> 
> 6574
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6451960


7000+ graphics score, that is impressive with that gpu.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 7000+ graphics score, that is impressive with that gpu.


Is >7k graphics score that impressive for a mainstream card? : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6867838


----------



## Anoxy

Hokay, dumb question inbound:

I actually bought 3dmark....how do I run the correct test? If I click on "Tests" it gives me the option to pick from Ice Storm, Cloud Gate, and Fire Strike. Do I just choose one or is there an all encompassing test I should be running?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Hokay, dumb question inbound:
> 
> I actually bought 3dmark....how do I run the correct test? If I click on "Tests" it gives me the option to pick from Ice Storm, Cloud Gate, and Fire Strike. Do I just choose one or is there an all encompassing test I should be running?


That is a different benchmark than 3d mark 11, which is what this thread is about. However, by looking at the equipment you have listed in your sig, firestrike would be the one you should give a go. Nice rig btw


----------



## Anoxy

Thanks, it's apparently not that nice because this is the best I can do: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6882126

P15209

For some reason I can't get my processor to overclock so I think it's bottlenecking my score =/


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Thanks, it's apparently not that nice because this is the best I can do: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6882126
> 
> P15209
> 
> For some reason I can't get my processor to overclock so I think it's bottlenecking my score =/


Your (Physics Score 6774) is holding you back. Oc that cpu if you can! Your (Graphics Score 26480) is really nice! And as someone said, nice rig







Why cant you oc your cpu?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Not to bad if u look at other setups im top 8 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6879026
> 
> 12006 points, amd [email protected], evga 660 sli,kingston hyper 16gb.
> 
> Any pointers are welcome, so i can be nr 1


I need help! Im nr 8 on the top list, but i wanna be nr 1! Any pointers please? The one thats nr 1 on the list has 12258 points! He has oc´d hes cpu to 4.9Ghz and i have oc´d to 4.8Ghz. But even that he has oc´d hes cpu about 100more mhz then me it shouldnt be a difference as 250 points? I have oc´d my gpu a bit as well to 1162mhz on the core and the memory to hmm 3429mhz. But i can see from the score on 3dmark that he has a big advantage on the grapics score! Guess i have to focus on ocíng my gpu´s then or? 1162mhz is the highest i can go without touching the volt! Even like 5mhz more on the gpu and it wont run properly. Think i should be able to pull something like 1200mhz on the core if i flash the cards to run them at 1200, if i flash the gpu´s to run with 1.200v? I also see that i have oc´d my memory much higher then he has! Can the oc i got on the memory hold back ocíng the core? Maybe i should back off on the oc for the memory and flash my cards so i get like 1.200v, and focus on the core? Maybe even back off on ocing the memory at all and try to oc the core with memory at stock? Also i have the evga gtx 660 sc, anyone know when these cards start to throttle? Cause when i flashed them befor, i believe they start to throttle at like 60c? And when running benchmarks one card was at 100% and the other just at like 40% capacity? Thanks in advance


----------



## braincracking

My result after adding a second GTX670, sure I can do better if I OC them a bit do:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6864756


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I need help! Im nr 8 on the top list, but i wanna be nr 1! Any pointers please? The one thats nr 1 on the list has 12258 points! He has oc´d hes cpu to 4.9Ghz and i have oc´d to 4.8Ghz. But even that he has oc´d hes cpu about 100more mhz then me it shouldnt be a difference as 250 points? I have oc´d my gpu a bit as well to 1162mhz on the core and the memory to hmm 3429mhz. But i can see from the score on 3dmark that he has a big advantage on the grapics score! Guess i have to focus on ocíng my gpu´s then or? 1162mhz is the highest i can go without touching the volt! Even like 5mhz more on the gpu and it wont run properly. Think i should be able to pull something like 1200mhz on the core if i flash the cards to run them at 1200, if i flash the gpu´s to run with 1.200v? I also see that i have oc´d my memory much higher then he has! Can the oc i got on the memory hold back ocíng the core? Maybe i should back off on the oc for the memory and flash my cards so i get like 1.200v, and focus on the core? Maybe even back off on ocing the memory at all and try to oc the core with memory at stock? Also i have the evga gtx 660 sc, anyone know when these cards start to throttle? Cause when i flashed them befor, i believe they start to throttle at like 60c? And when running benchmarks one card was at 100% and the other just at like 40% capacity? Thanks in advance


check out the physics
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211 ( no oc on gpu )
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271 GPU oced on these

normal run with 1 gpu
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6650923

please note tess is enabled !~ all other results near me it has been disabled.


----------



## Myyu

Well, finally found the limit on my 7950. 1200/1500 on stock voltage. Not too bad. My ambient temps are around 20-25c where my computer is set up. GPU temp maxed out at 64c with VRM temps at 82c and 67c. I'm going to dial it back down to 1150/1400 or so for gaming use. Atleast till winter.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6882433


----------



## rock2702

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/666008

Is this score ok or is it kinda low?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Your (Physics Score 6774) is holding you back. Oc that cpu if you can! Your (Graphics Score 26480) is really nice! And as someone said, nice rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why cant you oc your cpu?


Yep, I know.

No matter what I set it to in BIOS, it won't go past 3.8. I've read/watched several tutorials on overclocking a 3570K with this board and it just won't work for me. I think I might have a faulty mobo, which wouldn't surprise me given that this is my second one and I have other issues with it as well.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> check out the physics
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211 ( no oc on gpu )
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271 GPU oced on these
> 
> normal run with 1 gpu
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6650923
> 
> please note tess is enabled !~ all other results near me it has been disabled.


"Tess" is tessalation or? Where can i enable or disable it? In 3dmark or? And is my 3dmark score bad or?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6879026


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Yep, I know.
> 
> No matter what I set it to in BIOS, it won't go past 3.8. I've read/watched several tutorials on overclocking a 3570K with this board and it just won't work for me. I think I might have a faulty mobo, which wouldn't surprise me given that this is my second one and I have other issues with it as well.


Just a thought but my i5-750 would bsod after 3.8 as well, I disables the C-states and got it up to 4.2 no problem, stopped there though due to temps on air cooling. Might want to try if you havn't yet.


----------



## Anoxy

Oh, I don't even get bsod. It just won't accept the overclock. Like no matter what I set it to in the BIOS, the highest it will go is 3.8.

Maybe it has something to do with running OSX on another SSD? I have no idea. It's really frustrating though considering I bought this chip with the intent to overclock...


----------



## Shaefurr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Oh, I don't even get bsod. It just won't accept the overclock. Like no matter what I set it to in the BIOS, the highest it will go is 3.8.
> 
> Maybe it has something to do with running OSX on another SSD? I have no idea. It's really frustrating though considering I bought this chip with the intent to overclock...


I know this is a different motherboard, but its the same problem with that 3570K getting stuck at 3.8 3570k won't get over 3800 MHz

I'd try to start troubleshooting with a bios update


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> "Tess" is tessalation or? Where can i enable or disable it? In 3dmark or? And is my 3dmark score bad or?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6879026


was not an insult just wanted to point that out. idk where to disable it ion nvidia sorry


----------



## KedarWolf

From 3DMark 11


From 3DMarkX

Second image is 3DMark 11 at Extreme settings.

3820 I7 at 4.625 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC running at core 1246, memory 1750 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.

I got my two MSI GTX 680 4GB/OCs to core 1246, memory 1750 and this is the new results.


From 3DMark11OC2

Peace,

KedarWolf


----------



## Myyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KedarWolf*
> 
> 
> From 3DMark 11
> 
> 
> From 3DMarkX
> 
> Second image is 3DMark 11 at Extreme settings.
> 
> 3820 I7 at 4.625 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI GTX 680 4GB/OC running at core 1246, memory 3485 at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> KedarWolf


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myyu*


you've not seen the highest crossfire 7950 score yet in ocn i bet?


----------



## Elyminator

here's my highest score and within margin the highest score i'll get without changing some hardware... turns out my card v droops like a SOB so add a little more voltage to get to what you really want and poof have an extra 60 mhz on your core. memory speed still sucks though I have a hard barrier somewhere around 1550 no amount of volts will change that anyways http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6898088 2500k at 4.7 and 1) 7950 @1245/1555 using modded trixx so i can use 1.318v which gives puts me at 1.3 going though the card but like i said that extra .018v = +60mhz clock with a full waterblock


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> here's my highest score and within margin the highest score i'll get without changing some hardware... turns out my card v droops like a SOB so add a little more voltage to get to what you really want and poof have an extra 60 mhz on your core. memory speed still sucks though I have a hard barrier somewhere around 1550 no amount of volts will change that anyways http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6898088 2500k at 4.7 and 1) 7950 @1245/1555 using modded trixx so i can use 1.318v which gives puts me at 1.3 going though the card but like i said that extra .018v = +60mhz clock with a full waterblock


1.318v on air??


----------



## Elyminator

definitely not. full block.


----------



## jezzer

GTX 770 SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6919422


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> GTX 770 SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6919422


Super close to mine hehe... you beat me on the Graphics score


----------



## IronDoq

My best score so far with my 780s, I had to push the ram to 2400 to get such a high physics score. At only 1.39v, I'm sure I can get the processor up to 5.2 for some quick and dirty









P22474 with 3770k @ 5ghz 2400mhz 10-12-11-28 1t. First 780 @ 1241 +350 second at 1257 +320.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Super close to mine hehe... you beat me on the Graphics score


Just by a bit


----------



## Jagermeister

First test on my new build (just completed last night).









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6924303


----------



## anothergeek

here's my final bench for this build

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910458


----------



## Wolfgang

P 18,234

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6930286


----------



## Durvelle27

My new score



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6945686


----------



## DarkSamus

Comparing my single GTX580 3GB build to my new GTX770 SLI build...

3DMark11 Gainward GTX580 3GB Vs Gainward GTX 4GB SLI

GTX580 3GB (Single card)


GTX770 4GB (2 card SLI)


----------



## IronDoq

Messed around with some settings, bumped my CPU up to 5.1 and my ram to 2400 9-11-11-26, with the GPUs at 1253 +350 and 1253 +320. P22751, EASILY the highest score for my hardware. Hell, I had the highest score with 22k


----------



## Durvelle27

With New AMD CCC 13.8 Beta Drivers


----------



## KedarWolf

2x MSI GTX 680 Twin Frozr 4GB/OC at 1258/1751 in GPU-Z

3930k I7 at 4.5 GHZ with hyperthreading on, 32 GBs RAM quad channel using XMP at 2400 MHZ, ASUS Sabertooth X79 motherboard, two ADATA 128 GB SX900s as system drive in RAID 0, 2 TB Western Digital storage drive, two MSI Twin Frozr GTX 680s 4GB/OC running at core 1258, memory 1751 in GPU-Z at 150% Power Target using a voltage modded custom bios.


From 3930k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6948089


----------



## goran

Hi guys. I'm about to cry! Spent just under $5k on my new system. Having all sorts of issues since I got it a week ago. Mainly the graphics, the SLI seems to cause many problems in games (severe FPS drops, even just in the game menu), went back to the shop to deal with random square boxes/static showing on the screen, had one of the cards replaced, done a few 3D mark 11 tests since, all below where majority of the people are, I just don't get what is going on and why!? I have all the newest gear, newest drivers for everything.

I have my RAM in XMP mode, that's the only thing overclocked, yet 3D Mark says it's 667mhz? My CPU is at stock, yet showing up as 3.9 (3.5 is stock) .. confusing much!? Any ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## stubass

3Dmark11 is probably reading your RAM's JDEC spec but dont worry about that as it seems to read it that way.. your CPU is possibly been read as the turbo freq as well


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goran*
> 
> done a few 3D mark 11 tests since, all below where majority of the people are, I just don't get what is going on and why!? I have all the newest gear, newest drivers for everything.


overclock.. you're running stock everything while you're comparing against people who've OC their CPU and GPUs...


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 3Dmark11 is probably reading your RAM's JDEC spec but dont worry about that as it seems to read it that way.. your CPU is possibly been read as the turbo freq as well


this~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> overclock.. you're running stock everything while you're comparing against people who've OC their CPU and GPUs...


this ~


----------



## JulioCesarSF




----------



## deafboy

Still adamant to break my old score... really want to hit 19k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891397


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goran*
> 
> Hi guys. I'm about to cry! Spent just under $5k on my new system. Having all sorts of issues since I got it a week ago. Mainly the graphics, the SLI seems to cause many problems in games (severe FPS drops, even just in the game menu), went back to the shop to deal with random square boxes/static showing on the screen, had one of the cards replaced, done a few 3D mark 11 tests since, all below where majority of the people are, I just don't get what is going on and why!? I have all the newest gear, newest drivers for everything.
> 
> I have my RAM in XMP mode, that's the only thing overclocked, yet 3D Mark says it's 667mhz? My CPU is at stock, yet showing up as 3.9 (3.5 is stock) .. confusing much!? Any ideas would be appreciated!


Your GPU score is WAY to low.

Wich GPUs do u have, how many slot cooler do they have and what is your PSU?


----------



## deafboy

Go to Windows power options and set it to high performance.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6961894


----------



## goran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Your GPU score is WAY to low.
> 
> Wich GPUs do u have, how many slot cooler do they have and what is your PSU?


I know! I can't understand why. Slot cooler? - I have the H100i CPU cooler, and Coolermaster Cosoms II case with plenty of fans .. as you can already see in the original post it's the GTX780 in SLI.


----------



## goran

I'm getting 16226 with a CPU oc'd to 4ghz.
Sill says my graphics score is below standard .. ***.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6964195


----------



## jezzer

Try to do a bench of cards in non SLI mode.

Do both dont switch from PCI slots.


----------



## goran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Try to do a bench of cards in non SLI mode.
> 
> Do both dont switch from PCI slots.


I did one earlier and it too was under the standard score. How do I select which card to bench/use without taking it out??


----------



## jezzer

Disable SLI switch DVI cable to other card and wait till monitor shows desktop or if it does not reboot.

If the other card does give a good bench then swith cards from slot, if the low score does not move with the card there might be a problem with the PCI slot (settings or defect)


----------



## goran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Disable SLI switch DVI cable to other card and wait till monitor shows desktop or if it does not reboot.
> 
> If the other card does give a good bench then swith cards from slot, if the low score does not move with the card there might be a problem with the PCI slot (settings or defect)





Both have similar results .. both a tad under the 'target score' for graphics .. what does this mean and suggestions? Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## jezzer

It does not seem to have anything to do with the cards then, both pci slots giving the same results. If u check bios how are the pci-e settings? U can force how they behave in some bios. Maybe the are set to 4 lanes by accident, dont know for sure if that can cause it but it might.

I take it u also have nvidia settings set to performance mode?

The results for single cards results u expect for a gtx 770..


----------



## goran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> It does not seem to have anything to do with the cards then, both pci slots giving the same results. If u check bios how are the pci-e settings? U can force how they behave in some bios. Maybe the are set to 4 lanes by accident, dont know for sure if that can cause it but it might.
> 
> I take it u also have nvidia settings set to performance mode?
> 
> The results for single cards results u expect for a gtx 770..


they're 780s!?

the bios only has option of auto, gen1, gen2, gen3 .. the motherboard bios ..


----------



## goran

Put both PCI slots to Gen 3 .. made no difference > SLI score is down actually.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6964571

I have it on auto mode, not performance.

Just did a performance one, no chance, graphics score barely hitting 20k. http://www.3dmark.com/healthcheck/3dm11/6964623


----------



## jezzer

Very weird.. Does boost work correct? Could u check to what core mhz the cards boost under load? Maybe with GPUz render test


----------



## cr4p

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6964127

*P9283*


----------



## goran

OK, found the most odd info on the web! I found that many of the higher scores (like 95%) were windows 7 64bit systems, so I searched for a windows 8 3DMark11 scores issues, came across this > http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=378442

So I put the test setting to stretched also, and bam, during the test I saw the FPS rise big time, and in turn the score has massively improved.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6964851



Crazy that this is what made the difference. I'm somewhat ok with this score, considering it's stock.


----------



## jezzer

lol yes Always use stretched, my FPS and score also drop much when not using stretched mode. Never thought u would have not set that to stretched









Anyway, nice to see the score is better now


----------



## Mega Man

that is because people think that bigger numbers are better like how everyone hates amd for not having pcie3.0 when 3.0 in current tech is ..... well useless.

real men test @ stock setting !~


----------



## quakeas

that's with *Windows 8* and stock bios titans if it helps anyone, doesnt throttle at all for some reason (3rd titan is quite bad, can't overclock anything regarding ram frequency or it freezes 10 mins into a game)
Can get more for benchs but it craches in game, titans are all at 1137 mhz


----------



## v-nom001

first test with sli gtx 780 stock :


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that is because people think that bigger numbers are better like how everyone hates amd for not having pcie3.0 when 3.0 in current tech is ..... well useless.
> 
> real men test @ stock setting !~


Test at stock settings to make sure it works. But then real men try to do better than the little uns & grannies out there.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Test at stock settings to make sure it works. But then real men try to do better than the little uns & grannies out there.


lol
i was not talking about ocing.... i was talking about benches !~


----------



## FtW 420

Overclocking is for benchies.

We see things different, I generally run stock for daily stuff & OC for benching where it really makes a difference.


----------



## yawa

Mine at +91/+101 on a Gtx 670 FTW Signature 2 Edition

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6968405

I really need to add this card to my loop so I can get the most out of it.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

My graphics score seems low, or is it just me...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6975158

1205 core/1610 memory.


----------



## deafboy

Compared to similar systems, you're performing above average...soo...


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> My graphics score seems low, or is it just me...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6975158
> 
> 1205 core/1610 memory.


Yea it is low, I get almost that @1150/1500MHz, you should be @11k at those clocks.

What drivers?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Nvm. Fixed









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6975620


----------



## DaFirnz

SO CLOSE to 10,000. I can taste it. Cpu just can't be pushed further... Or can it?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6976952


----------



## deafboy

Can you not push the GPU more?


----------



## DaFirnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Can you not push the GPU more?


Not without a bios. It's maxed at 1100/1575


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFirnz*
> 
> Not without a bios. It's maxed at 1100/1575


How come its maxed? Do you mean, voltage is maxed @ 1,3V? Or Afterburner sliders are maxed? You can easily extend AB official overclocking limits, mine goes to 1585MHz core, 2250MHz memory.


----------



## DaFirnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> How come its maxed? Do you mean, voltage is maxed @ 1,3V? Or Afterburner sliders are maxed? You can easily extend AB official overclocking limits, mine goes to 1585MHz core, 2250MHz memory.











I will have to look into that.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> How come its maxed? Do you mean, voltage is maxed @ 1,3V? Or Afterburner sliders are maxed? You can easily extend AB official overclocking limits, mine goes to 1585MHz core, 2250MHz memory.










Screenshot your AB please.


----------



## yawa

K got something stable with a FTW bios. Back to normal. Now to try to OC it. Card looked like it was boosting on it's own to 1293 here.

Take a gander.


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot your AB please.


Like this?


----------



## Mega Man

i sincerely doubt your stable @ those speeds


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Can someone post results of their GTX 680 at ~1280MHz?


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Like this?


***? 7950 have more unlocked clocks then lightning? 1300mv - 2.3v+-? Power Limite only +20?









My AB:



Something is wrong, sorry.


----------



## quakeas

Update, still 3 titans with 3970x with in-game stability (bf3/crysis)


----------



## YounGMessiah

My new 780 SC ACX

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990572

*Score P11749*


----------



## CravinR1

Up to 10,299 with my i7 3770K @ 4.5 and my 7950 at 1160/1510









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995251


----------



## Jimbo Slice

P13920
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995452
What does it mean "graphics driver not approved"?
Just finished building my first computer yesterday! Cheeerrrs


----------



## CravinR1

Are you using a beta driver?


----------



## Jimbo Slice

I used the latest driver on Nvidia website


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbo Slice*
> 
> I used the latest driver on Nvidia website


If it was a beta, it will say that. If it's a new WHQL it will say that till futuremark upgrade their accepted drivers. That can take a week or more sometimes.


----------



## skyn3t

This is one of the score from a friend that help me to test my vBios








Roulette Run
GTX 780 HOF + AMD FX-8350 @ 5Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998


----------



## KedarWolf

KedarWolf --- 3930K @ 4.77 GHZ --- GTX 680 SLI --- P19663


From OC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6995445

Changed my memory timings from 10-12-12-32-2T to 10-11-11-31-1T.


----------



## Tobiman

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7003877


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is one of the score from a friend that help me to test my vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roulette Run
> GTX 780 HOF + AMD FX-8350 @ 5Ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998


5ghz and you get that low physics score? you must be in the high 90s man.

at 5 ghz i had 9800 something.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 5ghz and you get that low physics score? you must be in the high 90s man.
> 
> at 5 ghz i had 9800 something.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 5ghz and you get that low physics score? you must be in the high 90s man.
> 
> at 5 ghz i had 9800 something.


Riiiight hahahahha.

Show us


----------



## d1nky

hurricane why ya lying on other threads?!

we have been watching you...............


----------



## Mydog

First try with new toys in the house.
2x EVGA GTX 780 Classified @ stock, 3960X @ 4,7 GHz memory @ 2400 MHz CL9



I know, I know, this is OCN so OC those GPU's


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- GTX 760 --- 1185/1777

Score P9832

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7008937


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 GTX 760 SLI 1320 / 3590 P16650 1st pass









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7005757


----------



## welly321

i5 2500k 4.4ghz and 7950 1200/1600
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7009102?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> This is one of the score from a friend that help me to test my vBios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roulette Run
> GTX 780 HOF + AMD FX-8350 @ 5Ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6998998


do you know which windows he was running ?

win 8 scores low. cpu/nb freq? mem freq?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*


+1


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> do you know which windows he was running ?
> 
> win 8 scores low. cpu/nb freq? mem freq?
> +1


Win7 64bit


----------



## Mega Man

and cpu/nb freq? dram freq + timings, size of ram and how many sticks ?


----------



## hurricane28

I delivered the proof weeks ago









no need to re-proof again


----------



## trojan92

Am I doing it right? First time running 3DMark


----------



## hurricane28

hmm 3dmark11 gives me problems, get this error: Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly

That means something is interfering but i can run firestrike.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

@Trojan92
Looks spot on to me









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 770 SLI 4Gb 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6922036

Single 770 4Gb [email protected]@2400 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6926089

Single 760 WindForce 3 [email protected]@2400 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6883356


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm 3dmark11 gives me problems, get this error: Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly
> 
> That means something is interfering but i can run firestrike.


that would mean you are unstable


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm 3dmark11 gives me problems, get this error: Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly
> 
> That means something is interfering but i can run firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> that would mean you are unstable
Click to expand...

or have a faulty component...


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I delivered the proof weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no need to re-proof again


well ive looked through your previous posts and i cant find the proof

can u run it again for us all?

or is it like normal and u cant get it to run again?


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC i have that same 760 and it gave me P9832 seems those 10K are not easy







Good score btw

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7008937


----------



## Tobiman

That single 770 score is kinda close to my dual 7970 i5 setup even at 4.6ghz








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7011092


----------



## Elyminator

I managed to break 11k with a 7950 and my new 3770k made my physics scores go up by 3k over my old 2500k http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6989483

edit i didn't even post the link


----------



## d1nky

ive hit 11.8k graphics on my 7950 when it was fresh and new.

heres a recorded mediocre score. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910745

im aiming for firestrike 8k atm, im 2 points away lol soon as that's done I will hit 11k 3d11 total

(should be easier with these new drivers giving more points - about 300 at most)


----------



## cr4p

here's mine, single gtx660ti
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965256


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> here's mine, single gtx660ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965256


nice gfx score there, surely you can do the physics justice? over 10k









btw which 660ti did u get, i cant get over 12k lol


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> nice gfx score there, surely you can do the physics justice? over 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw which 660ti did u get, i cant get over 12k lol


I have the msi 660ti pe oc. also cant get over 12k, my driver crashes if I further increase the core clock in AB. poor









edit: what do you mean by having the physics over 10k?
edit edit: lol I thought by saying over 12k, you mean the 3d11 overall score. you mean its for the gfx score only, right? *facepalm*


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> I have the msi 660ti pe oc. also cant get over 12k, my driver crashes if I further increase the core clock in AB. poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: what do you mean by having the physics over 10k?


huh??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> here's mine, single gtx660ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965256


edit ^^^ look at the detailed scoring, something is off!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> here's mine, single gtx660ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6965256


That score is bugged... A single 660 TI can't beat my 770 @ 1348Mhz







.... how do you explain this?

*4775.5 FPS* on Graphics Test 1?


----------



## d1nky

yungbenny what do ya score on a 770 graphics?!

and yea a 660 beating moi 12k 7950 NOOOOO


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That score is bugged... A single 660 TI can't beat my 770 @ 1348Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... how do you explain this?
> 
> *4775.5 FPS* on Graphics Test 1?


LOL...I like the little stick guy! He looks thoroughly unimpressed.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> yungbenny what do ya score on a 770 graphics?!
> 
> and yea a 660 beating moi 12k 7950 NOOOOO


This is what i got sometime ago. I'll have to look for the link.. Can't remember











EDIT: found it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That score is bugged... A single 660 TI can't beat my 770 @ 1348Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... how do you explain this?
> 
> *4775.5 FPS* on Graphics Test 1?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> huh??
> edit ^^^ look at the detailed scoring, something is off!


whoa I don't know, I just run the 3dmark11.









I never noticed that test 1 score. hmmmm *scratch head*


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> This is what i got sometime ago. I'll have to look for the link.. Can't remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: found it http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6699605


no fair the cpu has a slight advantage on graphics. most ive done was 11.8k not recorded.

I found this tho.....

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/735828/fs/762043


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- GTX 760 --- 1320/1792

P9909 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7015038


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> no fair the cpu has a slight advantage on graphics. most ive done was 11.8k not recorded.
> 
> I found this tho.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/735828/fs/762043


Firestrike runs way better on AMD GPU's for some reason. What's your Valley score like?... I get *56.8 FPS*


----------



## d1nky

on the thread they wanted slightly diff settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9595/scrnprnt.png



but at extremeHD I get about the same I think


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC i have that same 760 and it gave me P9832 seems those 10K are not easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good score btw
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7008937


I dunno how ill get 10k , but I will try fer sure









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That score is bugged... A single 660 TI can't beat my 770 @ 1348Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... how do you explain this?
> 
> *4775.5 FPS* on Graphics Test 1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> LOL...I like the little stick guy! He looks thoroughly unimpressed.
Click to expand...

A accurate depiction of yungbenny911 cept this time hes not having a tanty or crying LOL









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.6 --- GTX 760 --- 1195/1782
> 
> P9902 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7012625


Getting closer .........


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> on the thread they wanted slightly diff settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/9595/scrnprnt.png
> 
> 
> 
> but at extremeHD *I get about the same I think*


There is a big difference between x4AA and x8AA, so you possibly can't get the same score







. I just did a quick run on the same settings you ran yours on, and no tweaks, so now you see that firestrike run worse on Nvidia GPU's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> A accurate depiction of yungbenny911 cept this time hes not having a tanty or crying LOL


----------



## d1nky

2 x 770s??

tbh that's a pretty poor showing on the 770 they are hardly infront. id expect more from a card, and considering the 7950 is ancient now!

Im still thinking about getting a 780 tho lol


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 2 x 770s??
> 
> tbh that's a pretty poor showing on the 770 they are hardly infront. id expect more from a card, and considering the 7950 is ancient now!
> 
> Im still thinking about getting a 780 tho lol










that's a single 770... At X8AA ultra settings, i get 104.6 FPS with two 770's, with x4 AA, i'll probably get 130FPs or more.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a single 770... At X8AA ultra settings, i get 104.6 FPS with two 770's, with x4 AA, i'll probably get 130FPs or more.










ya don't say that's a single 770....... still I expected better. as a pair theyre pretty good, but expensive considering.


----------



## Romin

780 HOF running stock
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7012901


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 2 x 770s??
> 
> tbh that's a pretty poor showing on the 770 they are hardly infront. id expect more from a card, and considering the 7950 is ancient now!
> 
> Im still thinking about getting a 780 tho lol


Yeah I expected a lot more from the 770's I benched . Don't get me wrong they are a good card but for the money they want for them here in ozstralia $ 500 +








If you've got a budget of a $ 1000 ( $330 AUD each for cards ) TRI SLI 760's is the go cause three cards are better than two . Or a 780.........








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a single 770... At X8AA ultra settings, i get 104.6 FPS with two 770's, with x4 AA, i'll probably get 130FPs or more
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya don't say that's a single 770....... still I expected better. as a pair theyre pretty good, but expensive considering.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## Joa3d43

.*.3D11 = 30438*....HWBot run by HWBot rules...


----------



## Mega Man

ah that does explain it

pretty sure he ran it as stock as ... well most of us in the thread do


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm 3dmark11 gives me problems, get this error: Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly
> 
> That means something is interfering but i can run firestrike.


ive had that problem and a fresh install of windows was the only thing that fixed it for me

Quote:


> .3D11 = 30438....HWBot run by HWBot rules...


thats weak 4999.8 ghz not even 5 ghz ,and P30438 bhahaha i can do that lolz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> that would mean you are unstable


Yes i know but that's kinda strange because no matter what benchmark i do i can pass it accept for 3dmark11

Firestrike no problem but 3dmark11 is a pain.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive had that problem and a fresh install of windows was the only thing that fixed it for me
> thats weak 4999.8 ghz not even 5 ghz ,and P30438 bhahaha i can do that lolz


Yes i know i need a new instal and as soon as i can i will do that


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i know i need a new instal and as soon as i can i will do that


then maybe you can post the physics score of 9800 [email protected]?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive had that problem and a fresh install of windows was the only thing that fixed it for me
> thats weak 4999.8 ghz not even 5 ghz ,and *P30438 bhahaha i can do that lolz*


& then you woke up...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> then maybe you can post the physics score of 9800 [email protected]?


Looks like it takes a bit more than 5ghz, but 9800 physics score is doable for the 8350.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> & then you woke up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it takes a bit more than 5ghz, but 9800 physics score is doable for the 8350.


It would of have to be a freaking great run lol

I got nearly 9500 maybe with better ram i could hit 9800....just maybe but that guy always lies and doesnt post his scores he claims which isnt nice is it









i always post a screenshot or link when i claim, i wouldnt just post some random number









because then we would be trying so hard to ht the same score not knowing he lied









which would explain his outburst lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> It would of have to be a freaking great run lol
> 
> I got nearly 9500 maybe with better ram i could hit 9800....just maybe but that guy always lies and doesnt post his scores he claims which isnt nice is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i always post a screenshot or link when i claim, i wouldnt just post some random number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because then we would be trying so hard to ht the same score not knowing he lied
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would explain his outburst lol


Ah, I can't say if he has done it personally or not. Just looking over some scores I do see a couple 8350s hitting high 9k & low 10k up around 5.1 - 5.2Ghz.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, I can't say if he has done it personally or not. Just looking over some scores I do see a couple 8350s hitting high 9k & low 10k up around 5.1 - 5.2Ghz.


ive hit 9946 lol i forgot about this run








k
they aint validated the ndvida beta drivers but it took me i think 5.2ghz lol

im trying to find the link will edit post when i do lol

Edit 5.3







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6994134


sli run @5ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6997261


----------



## deafboy

Initial run... can't wait to do some more later next week. Lots of tweaking.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7000636


----------



## lilchronic

Dam!!! it was just a dream.







....... lolz
here's my highest physics score with 3570k. i think this was with 4.8 but i had the bclk @106.0 for 5.1ghz but im not sure i forget, and i still havent been able to get any higher physics score than this

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Initial run... can't wait to do some more later next week. Lots of tweaking.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7000636


so when u guna volt mod your cards, if you do it ill do it








http://www.overclock.net/t/1369084/gtx670-ftw-hotwire/0_20


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Dam!!! it was just a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....... lolz
> here's my highest physics score with 3570k. i think this was with 4.8 but i had the bclk @106.0 for 5.1ghz but im not sure i forget, and i still havent been able to get any higher physics score than this
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819
> so when u guna volt mod your cards, if you do it ill do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369084/gtx670-ftw-hotwire/0_20


Haha. Probably not for a while. I tried soldering the other day and I'm just terrible at it, hands are too shakey. I can do 1400+ on the top card without the volt mod so I'm alright for the time being, I just run stock most of the time anyways, lol. Once maxwell comes out I'll grab some of those for my main rig then have the 670s modded and go nuts, lol.


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> ive had that problem and a fresh install of windows was the only thing that fixed it for me
> thats weak 4999.8 ghz not even 5 ghz ,and P30438 bhahaha i can do that lolz


...I know you like to kid around







...normally I run 3D11 at 5125 or higher, but just w-c the 2x 7990s GPUs the day before and this was a setup-run...have benched at up to 5.2 GHz CPU speed but the GPUs are my current setup priority...trying to get better voltage control of them (beyond unlocked MSI AB) but they have already benched at 1200MHz (all 4) @ 1.3v w/45 C max temps....love the water-cooled GPUs as it dropped bench temps by over 40 C









....this CPU info from a recent FireStrike Extreme run -


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like it takes a bit more than 5ghz, but 9800 physics score is doable for the 8350.


yes it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, I can't say if he has done it personally or not. Just looking over some scores I do see a couple 8350s hitting high 9k & low 10k up around 5.1 - 5.2Ghz.


never seen 10k i had the highest i knew till gertie finally beat meh
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it is
> never seen 10k i had the highest i knew till gertie finally beat meh
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211


what was your voltage @5.3ghz?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes it is
> never seen 10k i had the highest i knew till gertie finally beat meh
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211


You are right, went to link it & realized I was looking at firestrike physics scores. Looking at 3d11 scores now & 10k physics does look like a tough nut to crack with an 8350.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what was your voltage @5.3ghz?


my highest ( which is on water btw, altar blew me outta the water (pun he used l2n ) with what 2.2v iirc ) is 5.5 and @ 1.7 under load

before hwbot allowed l2n ( i think thats what the core2s are using ... and altar ) i had the second highest !~
http://hwbot.org/benchmark/hwbot_prime/


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> what was your voltage @5.3ghz?


I have an 8350 that needs about 1.6 V at that speed loaded.


----------



## omari79

Sig rig, GPU 860Mhz/4140Mhz 314.07

*result is normal for my setup?*


----------



## welly321

Hows my score look? Specs are in my sig.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018777?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Hows my score look? Specs are in my sig.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018777?


looks good


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly321*
> 
> Hows my score look? Specs are in my sig.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7018777?


I think your score is bad if you compare to others with same cpu and gpu as you. Clock that gpu!

Cause you are nr:1401 on that list compared to others with same gpu&cpu!

My crap result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019205 (11438). I have the number 8 mplace of total overall with this gpu´s and cpu but that was before i formatted computer and had to flash each bios back to stock.
On this result my gpu core is oc´d +30mhz and memory +0. So i think i will try more on the core, and when i hit max stable on the core i will try withj the memory!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I think your score is bad if you compare to others with same cpu and gpu as you. Clock that gpu!
> 
> Cause you are nr:1401 on that list compared to others with same gpu&cpu!


?

His score is pretty much right where it should be given his setup.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> ?
> 
> His score is pretty much right where it should be given his setup.


Well i think he wants as good result as he can get, then i think its bad with the place of number 1041 even though there are like 2k ppl on that list so it is a mediocre result and not bad then.

This is my new score:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019332 (11480) and im at number :104 place on the list comparing and i think it is a bad score for me!

And i dont mean to offend anyone but just saying it as it is.

After some tweaking: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019388 (11822) and at number 26 comparing.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Well i think he wants as good result as he can get, then i think its bad with the place of number 1041 even though there are like 2k ppl on that list so it is a mediocre result and not bad then.
> 
> This is my new score:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019332 (11480) and im at number :104 place on the list comparing and i think it is a bad score for me!
> 
> And i dont mean to offend anyone but just saying it as it is.
> 
> After some tweaking: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019388 (11822) and at number 26 comparing.


Sure, but given his specs his score is about right. He only has one GPU and a mainstream CPU.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sure, but given his specs his score is about right. He only has one GPU and a mainstream CPU.


I know but if you look at "similiar system score" You get a big list with ppl that use exactly the same cpu&gpu, So hes place at like number 1000 on that list is a mediocre score! At the list im talking about you dont get scores from sli or different gpu&cpu´s that the ones you are using so it is a fair comparison!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019423 (yay raised my score with like 40 points,im not satiesfied). At number 23 on comparison list, i wont bne satisfied until im number one on this comparison list or i am number 8 on the higher table comparison!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I know but if you look at "similiar system score" You get a big list with ppl that use exactly the same cpu&gpu, So hes place at like number 1000 on that list is a mediocre score! At the list im talking about you dont get scores from sli or different gpu&cpu´s that the ones you are using so it is a fair comparison!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019423 (yay raised my score with like 40 points,im not satiesfied). At number 23 on comparison list, i wont bne satisfied until im number one on this comparison list or i am number 8 on the higher table comparison!


Yeah, but a lot of people with higher end cards will take them to the extreme (water cooling, sub zero cooling, volt modding, etc).

His score it by no means bad. Could it be higher? Sure. Is his score lower than it should be? Not necessarily. 1200 on the core is pretty good, not fantastic, but pretty average.


----------



## AlDyer

I have a over 10k validation with 8350. I think it was 5.2 or 5.3 GHz. Not sure if I have it anymore since I reinstalled windows, maybe in bookmarks









Edit: It's fire strike anyway... lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlDyer*
> 
> I have a over 10k validation with 8350. I think it was 5.2 or 5.3 GHz. Not sure if I have it anymore since I reinstalled windows, maybe in bookmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It's fire strike anyway... lol


lol









firestrike is easy to get over 10k, its 3dmark11 that's the hardest









if i could get my 5.4 overclock just stable enough to run 3dmark11 i could crack it open but i always crash on the graphic test 4


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I know but if you look at "similiar system score" You get a big list with ppl that use exactly the same cpu&gpu, So hes place at like number 1000 on that list is a mediocre score! At the list im talking about you dont get scores from sli or different gpu&cpu´s that the ones you are using so it is a fair comparison!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019423 (yay raised my score with like 40 points,im not satiesfied). At number 23 on comparison list, i wont bne satisfied until im number one on this comparison list or i am number 8 on the higher table comparison!


this benchmark relies on the cpu and its oc a lot more than others. but look at the combined score. welly's pretty decent. just needs a higher cpu oc.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666

oc and ht helps in this bench.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firestrike is easy to get over 10k, its 3dmark11 that's the hardest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i could get my 5.4 overclock just stable enough to run 3dmark11 i could crack it open but i always crash on the graphic test 4


You could just run the physics test. Just disable all the other tests.
You've worked pretty hard at getting your rig there, I'd like to see you crack that 10k barrier.
The best I have done is around a 9600 physics on a full 3d mark 11 run. The funny thing is, it was on the 3rd time I ran 3dmark 11 on a Vishera, haven't been able to do better since-


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> You could just run the physics test. Just disable all the other tests.
> You've worked pretty hard at getting your rig there, I'd like to see you crack that 10k barrier.
> The best I have done is around a 9600 physics on a full 3d mark 11 run. The funny thing is, it was on the 3rd time I ran 3dmark 11 on a Vishera, haven't been able to do better since-


i dont have a key for 3dmark11, i acquired one for 3dmark through red









so i have to sit through all the tests









just broke 9 points on cinebench for first time lol


----------



## d1nky

ive hit 10771 points physics firestrike, my average 3d11 physics is about 9300.

my highest cinebench was 9.22 ive got proof of 9.21 tho and its on hwbot.

ive got proofs if wanted - and soon they all shall be on hwbot.

and I get abused when I make bold claims, I usually have proof to back em up. and I don't go around name calling when I do get asked.

before anyone asks

http://hwbot.org/benchmark/cinebench_r11.5/rankings?cores=8#start=0#interval=20#coolingType=3

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260

im in the middle of a bunch of benches, ill upload my complete 3d11 when I got it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> .3D11 = 30438....HWBot run by HWBot rules...
> 
> 
> 
> thats weak 4999.8 ghz not even 5 ghz ,and P30438 bhahaha i can do that lolz
Click to expand...

Tess off, his setup is slow as ...


----------



## omari79

Sig rig, GPU 860Mhz/4140Mhz 314.07

result is normal for my setup?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

How are my score, with this setup rig?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7022248 (11908 points).

And 3dmark vantage:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976 (33185 points).
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dmv/P/1541/820/36899?minScore=32800&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20660

And 3dmark vantage i am number one so i guess that my score is good









Some more tweaking:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7022624 (11917). Number 11 in this list!


----------



## Lshuman




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Tess off, his setup is slow as ...


Tess is supposed to be off for hwbot...

I can go along with bugging him about being too slow though


----------



## Joa3d43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Tess is supposed to be off for hwbot...
> 
> I can go along with bugging him about being too slow though


...well, just slow-poking around...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



...with/a 3D Vantage and a 3D Cloudgate - warning is for beta driver (13.6)....


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> Sig rig, GPU 860Mhz/4140Mhz 314.07
> 
> *result is normal for my setup?*


as a matter of fact i just benched mt old 460 in a rig and got a very similar score so yea your scores are what they should be.


----------



## Mydog

First single run, doing SLI later.
Boost disabled


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> this benchmark relies on the cpu and its oc a lot more than others. but look at the combined score. welly's pretty decent. just needs a higher cpu oc.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5948666
> 
> oc and ht helps in this bench.


Nice physchics score u got there!

What do u mean with "oc and ht helps in this bench", oc=overclock and ht, the ht link??


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> How are my score, with this setup rig?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7022248 (11908 points).
> 
> And 3dmark vantage:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976 (33185 points).
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dmv/P/1541/820/36899?minScore=32800&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20660
> 
> And 3dmark vantage i am number one so i guess that my score is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more tweaking:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7022624 (11917). Number 11 in this list!


So hows my score for this rig? And does the ram helps u much in physics score?


----------



## p5ych00n5

CPU: 4.0 - GPU: 850/1000

CPU: 4.0 - GPU: 914/1100

CPU: 4.0 - GPU 914/1100

CPU: 4.0 - GPU 921/1100

CPU: 4.0 - GPU: 930/1100

CPU: 4.0 - GPU: 936/1100

CPU: 4.0 - GPU: 936/1100


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Nice physchics score u got there!
> 
> What do u mean with "oc and ht helps in this bench", oc=overclock and ht, the ht link??


i meant Hyperthreading, sorry. an i7 SB at same clocks will score higher in physics over any i5 (SB/IB/Haswell).

ht off

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5156575

ht on

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7021432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> So hows my score for this rig? And does the ram helps u much in physics score?


your 3DM11 looks very good but cards (either side) don't seem to scale well in vantage in my observation. try to run it with just one card. i got 40000 with a 7950 and it seems, again, ht helps.

edit: with regard to ram - it depends. from 1333 to 1600 a little. from 1600 to 1800 not much either. from 1600 to 2100 helps very much. also tighter timings help. Vishera, IB, and, especially haswell shine in this area of faster rams 'cause they support them speeds. can't wait for ddr4.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7024991 (11971 points).

Coming in at a nice number 3 at the current stable on 3dmark! The difference to number 2 is just 5 points so i will beat him later, a m8 is coming over for coffee so have to be social for a while hehe

But this run i am satiesfied with a 3rd position









How well are the setup im running against the big boys with high end gpu´s? Do i beat any better high end gpu´s score with my gtx660 sli? And its not the gtx 660 ti sadly (yeah yeah i know i should have saved some more cash and bought the ti´s sli instead but now i got what i got and have to do my best with what i got!).

And if you look at my 3dmark11 and 3dmark vantage scores i am at the top, consider i got no watercooling on my gpu´s and the gtx660´s are crap to oc with! Read alot of articles about how bad the gtx 660 is to oc cause of nvdia restrictions and they run the kepler gk106 i think it is, and the gtx 660 ti´s are running different architecture then the gk106 i think. I really should have saved for the t´s, but ohhh well i am doin decent with the rig i have i think!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7024991 (11971 points).
> 
> Coming in at a nice number 3 at the current stable on 3dmark! The difference to number 2 is just 5 points so i will beat him later, a m8 is coming over for coffee so have to be social for a while hehe
> 
> But this run i am satiesfied with a 3rd position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How well are the setup im running against the big boys with high end gpu´s? Do i beat any better high end gpu´s score with my gtx660 sli? And its not the gtx 660 ti sadly (yeah yeah i know i should have saved some more cash and bought the ti´s sli instead but now i got what i got and have to do my best with what i got!).
> 
> And if you look at my 3dmark11 and 3dmark vantage scores i am at the top, consider i got no watercooling on my gpu´s and the gtx660´s are crap to oc with! Read alot of articles about how bad the gtx 660 is to oc cause of nvdia restrictions and they run the kepler gk106 i think it is, and the gtx 660 ti´s are running different architecture then the gk106 i think. I really should have saved for the t´s, but ohhh well i am doin decent with the rig i have i think!


good job! with that graphics score and an i7SB at ony 4.5GHz . . . you'll be scoring close to 13000.

edit: hyp, try using just 8GB of ram. see if it helps in getting higher score. only if you so desire.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> good job! with that graphics score and an i7SB at ony 4.5GHz . . . you'll be scoring close to 13000.
> 
> edit: hyp, try using just 8GB of ram. see if it helps in getting higher score. only if you so desire.


I could possible get higher fsb to run with just 2 sticks or ram or so but im determined to run all benchmarking with this rig as it is for daily use. All my tweaking and settings is what i use 24/7 for this rig. So i bench as it is and my oc is stable, i use 3dmark for checking if my oc is stable as well! Anyway now im off to raise my fsb with like 1 point to beat number 2 at 3dmark so i can take hes place. Or i might try to tighten ram but if yuo check my ram at my rig at bottom you see what ram i got and it doesnt like to have tighter ram really. Now i run my ram at 2080mhz and 11-11-11 30 1.6v! I will try 10-11-10 25 1.65v!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I could possible get higher fsb to run with just 2 sticks or ram or so but im determined to run all benchmarking with this rig as it is for daily use. All my tweaking and settings is what i use 24/7 for this rig. So i bench as it is and my oc is stable, i use 3dmark for checking if my oc is stable as well! Anyway now im off to raise my fsb with like 1 point to beat number 2 at 3dmark so i can take hes place. Or i might try to tighten ram but if yuo check my ram at my rig at bottom you see what ram i got and it doesnt like to have tighter ram really. Now i run my ram at 2080mhz and 11-11-11 30 1.6v! I will try 10-11-10 25 1.65v!


whats all this number 3 and 2 with 3dmark?

where do u see scores against others


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

I tightened my ram sucessfully to 10-11-10 25 1.65v. And Oc´d my gpu´s memory some more sucessfully and now im number one on the current staple im comparing against others









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025803 (11992 points).

And gerty, you see your score compared to others with the same setup you got on your rig (the gpu and cpu). In 3dmark11 you see different staples if you look like 4 rows down and there it writes "Similar systems score" and theres a diagram with different staples, just press anywhere on the highlighted staples and you see others score compared to yours. I will take a screenshot and show you in a min!


----------



## jason387

Hows this ?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I tightened my ram sucessfully to 10-11-10 25 1.65v. And Oc´d my gpu´s memory some more sucessfully and now im number one on the current staple im comparing against others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025803 (11992 points).
> 
> And gerty, you see your score compared to others with the same setup you got on your rig (the gpu and cpu). In 3dmark11 you see different staples if you look like 4 rows down and there it writes "Similar systems score" and theres a diagram with different staples, just press anywhere on the highlighted staples and you see others score compared to yours. I will take a screenshot and show you in a min!


Thats great cheers, i got something to compete against now


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Thats great cheers, i got something to compete against now


Go go gerty, show us a nice place against others!


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Go go gerty, show us a nice place against others!


im trying to crack 10k physics just cant quite get there


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I tightened my ram sucessfully to 10-11-10 25 1.65v. And Oc´d my gpu´s memory some more sucessfully and now im number one on the current staple im comparing against others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025803 (11992 points).
> 
> And gerty, you see your score compared to others with the same setup you got on your rig (the gpu and cpu). In 3dmark11 you see different staples if you look like 4 rows down and there it writes "Similar systems score" and theres a diagram with different staples, just press anywhere on the highlighted staples and you see others score compared to yours. I will take a screenshot and show you in a min!


to hell with first. go for 12000!


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I tightened my ram sucessfully to 10-11-10 25 1.65v. And Oc´d my gpu´s memory some more sucessfully and now im number one on the current staple im comparing against others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7025803 (11992 points).
> 
> And gerty, you see your score compared to others with the same setup you got on your rig (the gpu and cpu). In 3dmark11 you see different staples if you look like 4 rows down and there it writes "Similar systems score" and theres a diagram with different staples, just press anywhere on the highlighted staples and you see others score compared to yours. I will take a screenshot and show you in a min!


I win


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


no i win

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027150


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> no i win
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027150


No fair.


----------



## deafboy

Come on you two... and this run was ancient.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891397


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Come on you two... and this run was ancient.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5891397


OK I'm lost, I thought the game was FX physics score?

Or is it a game of 'no systems in the chart beat yours'?


----------



## deafboy

lmao... whoops, nevermind


----------



## Durvelle27

XFX HD 7970 w/EK Block @1250/1650

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7028582


----------



## Yungbenny911

Made some improvements







, still benching my single GPU though. that was at 4.8Ghz, i'll see what i can get with 4.9 and higher clock speeds.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 GTX 770 Phantom 4Gb SLI 1348 / 3933

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6922036


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC great Score those 760's *770's* are brutal


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC great Score those 760s are brutal


Sorry that's a 770 SLI screener








Yeah I know they are good fun cant wait to get no3 in that is fer sure








I cross flashed a MSI Hawk LN2 Bios on to the giga worked good couldnt get it past 1.212mv no idea how to hack afterburner got a extra 13mhz on the core and my mem didn't go down any less got some cups on hwbot so im happy . Flashed it back can do just as good on original bios plus futuremark wont recognise the card if its a cross flashed bios's , different image


----------



## [CyGnus]

I will join the SLI club soon







with another gigabyte wf3


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 GTX 770 Phantom 4Gb SLI 1348 / 3933
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6922036


Are you sure those 770's are at 1346Mhz?

How come at the same clock speeds, i'm 10.6% faster on the Graphics score?









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/6922036/3dm11/7027660


----------



## [CyGnus]

HOMECINEMA-PC







sorry my bad lol

Finally I did it, broke the 10K with a 760









[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 --- 1333/1827 --- P10017

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7029642


----------



## hurricane28

this was an older one of my best scores

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545373

I have more but i can't find them at the moment because lack of time. i do remember i had a better physics score with 5.1 but can't find it so i probably deleted it.

When its cooled down here a little i do run some benchmarks again at 5.1ghz


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this was an older one of my best scores
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6545373
> 
> I have more but i can't find them at the moment because lack of time. i do remember i had a better physics score with 5.1 but can't find it so i probably deleted it.
> 
> When its cooled down here a little i do run some benchmarks again at 5.1ghz


You said the other day you had [email protected] not 5.1 so to see your [email protected] is somewhat lower than what u were implying you got the other day

commend u finally posting a screenshot though


----------



## YounGMessiah

Stock 3570K and Stock OC ACX 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031051

*Score: P11269*

Graphics Score
14388

Physics Score
6758

Combined Score
6937


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Stock 3570K and Stock OC ACX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031051
> 
> *Score
> : P11269
> *
> 
> Graphics Score
> 
> 14388
> 
> Physics Score
> 
> 6758
> 
> Combined Score
> 6937


I your chip at stock for this run?


----------



## Mega Man

quick update guys thought you would like to see and give input on what you think about meh score
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> well guys... . quad looks sick...
> 
> but first here is a taste. just a very quick and dirty OC nothing is optimized
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031085
> you may or may not notice is onry 3x 7970.... yea that is accurate...
> 
> like i said quad fire looks awesome. but i need a 90deg adapter... which will be on order for pcie for this to work should get it wed-thurs and will have t . some new fittings, and my dual MCP35x pumps installed along with my new fans that i just didnt want to take the time to do this time round.
> 
> so
> now for the pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOTS AND LOTS OF BIG PICS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also huge thanks to red. this would not of happened without him ~!~


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason387*
> 
> I your chip at stock for this run?


What?


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> What?


Did you overclock your cpu for the 3D Mark 11 bench?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

New personally best and number one on the comparison staple!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031303

And i see i beat alot of high end gpu´s when they are single gpu!


----------



## nightfox

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7019214

need to oc more. too hot now here


----------



## YounGMessiah

I reverted it back to stock , but I forgot to include I ONLY DID the digital power edit on the Asus guide for ivy . so no oc just better power management


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Made some improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , still benching my single GPU though. that was at 4.8Ghz, i'll see what i can get with 4.9 and higher clock speeds.
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


are you running 3 RAM modules or I'm missing something ..?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you running 3 RAM modules or I'm missing something ..?


It used to be X4 4gb 1866Mhz Ram sticks, but one failed while overclocking it, and now it's 3


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Man.. Compared to some of these scores makes me believe that my rig is underperforming..

[email protected]

GPU at 1333 Core/1740 Memory (with boost and reading the faster card, as my second 670 boosts at a slower clock speed)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031931


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> New personally best and number one on the comparison staple!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031303
> 
> And i see i beat alot of high end gpu´s when they are single gpu!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
yea you beat my single ... but want to try on even grounds ?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6607125


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> You said the other day you had [email protected] not 5.1 so to see your [email protected] is somewhat lower than what u were implying you got the other day
> 
> commend u finally posting a screenshot though


Well i was looking at my scores and i was confused with firestrike and 3dmark11

In firestrike i had at my lowest 9800 and my max was in the 10k aria.

And i posted lots of scores on this thread also on the 660Ti thread.


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well i was looking at my scores and i was confused with firestrike and 3dmark11
> 
> In firestrike i had at my lowest 9800 and my max was in the 10k aria.
> 
> And i posted lots of scores on this thread also on the 660Ti thread.


not really, you posted 8 screenshots 1 3dmark11 and rest aida memory thing i think

its all in your profile lol

Anyhow on to newer pastures and hope u carry on with the screenshot posting

so much better then to rely on someone i aint met as to his credibilty without proof and its so much easier...

i wouldnt dream of posting benchmarks scores without screens lol

if ya understand


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> not really, you posted 8 screenshots 1 3dmark11 and rest aida memory thing i think
> 
> its all in your profile lol
> 
> Anyhow on to newer pastures and hope u carry on with the screenshot posting
> 
> so much better then to rely on someone i aint met as to his credibilty without proof and its so much easier...
> 
> i wouldnt dream of posting benchmarks scores without screens lol
> 
> if ya understand


Yep i hear ya man









And yes it ads some more to the credibility for someone according benchmarks.

But honestly, i am impressed by what my CPU can do even its one of the worst to have.


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6665271
> yea you beat my single ... but want to try on even grounds ?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6607125


Yeah yeah you beat me with around 2700 points or so, BUT your cards would have cost me about 623 euros and my cards cost me about 380 euros. I still think that the gtx660´s are most bang for the buck, at least the ti version is!


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> It used to be X4 4gb 1866Mhz Ram sticks, but one failed while overclocking it, and now it's 3


Yungbenny i know used to have sli gtx660´s before your upgrade! What do you think about my 3dmark score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031303

And im ocíng the gpu´s at stock voltage, if i flash them to get the 1.2volt the cards becomes unstable and well they can be clocked a bit over 1200mhz but the cards always throttles for me even at startup for a bench or game!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Comparing SLI/CFX Scores with single cards is the same as comparing oranges and apples... seriously it does not make any sense...


----------



## Nilsom

my
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7030070

I am Nilsão in 3Dmark hall of fame


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Comparing SLI/CFX Scores with single cards is the same as comparing oranges and apples... seriously it does not make any sense...


thats why i threw in my 2card score.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Yungbenny i know used to have sli gtx660´s before your upgrade! What do you think about my 3dmark score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031303
> 
> And im ocíng the gpu´s at stock voltage, if i flash them to get the 1.2volt the cards becomes unstable and well they can be clocked a bit over 1200mhz but the cards always throttles for me even at startup for a bench or game!


At your clock speed, it's not bad at all









This was the highest i got before i sold both GPU's @ 1293mhz


----------



## Durvelle27

XFX HD 7970 @1250/1700

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> At your clock speed, it's not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the highest i got before i sold both GPU's @ 1293mhz


Damn that core oc on your gtx 660´s is really really good, espcially since the gtx 660´s arent good overclockers!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Damn that core oc on your gtx 660´s is really really good, espcially since the gtx 660´s arent good overclockers!












Yeah, i was lucky to get two MSI cards that did 1293Mhz after increasing their voltages to 1.212mv. I wish i kept those 660's


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, i was lucky to get two MSI cards that did 1293Mhz after increasing their voltages to 1.212mv. I wish i kept those 660's


all im envious of is your physics score


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> all im envious of is your physics score


Lol, it makes a Huge difference in the Overall score. If i had a 3930k, i'll probably be in the 22,000 range with my SLI 770's


----------



## Durvelle27

FX 8320 @4.8GHz+XFX HD 7970 @1230/1700

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7032537


----------



## istudy92

I get around 7800p with fx4300 4.7 and 1170/1500 7950 think that's good?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> all im envious of is your physics score


What is the highest physics score you got?

i see you are using 4 DIMMS of RAM correct? Can it be that when you use 2 DIMMS performance increases because FX CPU's only use 2 channel.

Also i noticed that 3Dmark11 like timings over speed and firestrike speed over timings.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> I get around 7800p with fx4300 4.7 and 1170/1500 7950 think that's good?


Total score


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is the highest physics score you got?
> 
> i see you are using 4 DIMMS of RAM correct? Can it be that when you use 2 DIMMS performance increases because FX CPU's only use 2 channel.
> 
> Also i noticed that 3Dmark11 like timings over speed and firestrike speed over timings.


i was using 4 but i sold 2 yesterday

my highest score is 9946 physics


----------



## hurricane28

Okay,

What were your settings for that high score? Like CPU voltages RAM speed timings etc..

just curious


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3654 -- P16937

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036336


----------



## TheSocialHermit

i7-920 D0 @ 4.2GHz and Powercolor PCS+ HD 7950 @ 1100/1300



*Edit: Wrong screenshot


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

Not too shabby....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6993896


----------



## iRUSH

Damn you guys make me sick with your big scores lol. Here's one that'll surly bring out the blue collar scores









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036682


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Damn you guys make me sick with your big scores lol. Here's one that'll surly bring out the blue collar scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7036682


Man OC that bad boy


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Man OC that bad boy


I have a 4.3 bios stable for the FX 6300 but the CPU and VRM temps are high and not worth the 300 pt physics score let alone the 12c CPU and VRM heat bump. The GPU has more in it but afterburner is maxed. I need to take the time to unlock it.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I have a 4.3 bios stable for the FX 6300 but the CPU and VRM temps are high and not worth the 300 pt physics score let alone the 12c CPU and VRM heat bump. The GPU has more in it but afterburner is maxed. I need to take the time to unlock it.


I mean the GPU


----------



## omari79

rerun with a 900Mhz core,

*anyone with a GTX460 to compare?*


----------



## alancsalt

alancsalt --- 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1GB @ 936/2050 --- P4954


----------



## omari79

thanks mate


----------



## YounGMessiah

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7037634

*Score: P12105 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor*

Graphics Score
15239

Physics Score
7422

Combined Score
7587


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3662 --- P16954

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038356


----------



## MSI680GTX4GB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3662 --- P16954
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038356


Ooo ouch doesn't count using unauthorized graphics driver.


----------



## p5ych00n5

Hit 1K on the cards........



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038561


----------



## bigredishott

Not so great. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038750


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> Ooo ouch doesn't count using unauthorized graphics driver.


Well those are the latest beta (326.58) though they just released the 326.80 but i supposed its not authorized driver either since its also a beta


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MSI680GTX4GB*
> 
> Ooo ouch doesn't count using unauthorized graphics driver.


its ok he is trying to get P17k :


----------



## alancsalt

It counts everywhere but on the Futuremark site. HWbot accepts it. OCN 3DMark11 threads accept it... All that means is it's an Nvidia Beta driver or a WHQL driver that Futuremark hasn't processed yet.

It is quite pathetic really that Futuremark don't accept Nvidia Beta drivers.


----------



## [CyGnus]

alancsalt


----------



## nightfox

Update

nightfox --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- HD7950 ---1125 / 1500 --- P10157

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038494

quick question guys, has anyone experienced 3dmark 11 not starting? I mean no errors or so, after my benching time this pm, it doesnt start anymore...

im using win 8 x64


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> Update
> 
> nightfox --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- HD7950 ---1125 / 1500 --- P10157
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038494
> 
> quick question guys, has anyone experienced 3dmark 11 not starting? I mean no errors or so, after my benching time this pm, it doesnt start anymore...
> 
> im using win 8 x64


Try to move the 3dmark folder to X64programs folder!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3704 --- P16983

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040790

Those 17K are harder and harder to get....


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3704 --- P16983
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040790
> 
> Those 17K are harder and harder to get....


you're closer than me








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6413819


----------



## omari79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> alancsalt --- 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum 1GB @ 936/2050 --- P4954


how did he beat you?


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3704 --- P16983
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040790
> 
> Those 17K are harder and harder to get....


Really nice! Comparing to others you are number one and best in the world on 3dmark11 with your rig!


----------



## [CyGnus]

hyp3rtraxx Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It counts everywhere but on the Futuremark site. HWbot accepts it. OCN 3DMark11 threads accept it... All that means is it's an Nvidia Beta driver or a WHQL driver that Futuremark hasn't processed yet.
> 
> It is quite pathetic really that Futuremark don't accept Nvidia Beta drivers.AND ARE SLOW TO UPDATE NEW DRIVERS TO THEIR ACCEPTED LIST


edited it for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> Update
> 
> nightfox --- 3770K @ 4.5 --- HD7950 ---1125 / 1500 --- P10157
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038494
> 
> quick question guys, has anyone experienced 3dmark 11 not starting? I mean no errors or so, after my benching time this pm, it doesnt start anymore...
> 
> im using win 8 x64


yea it happens often when you glitch out in 3dmark ( at least for me ) i have to move folders every time it does that.


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omari79*
> 
> how did he beat you?


You meant how come my score was higher?


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> Try to move the 3dmark folder to X64programs folder!


uh huh... its already in x64 program folders cause I installed x64 bit only.... I dont use 32 bit


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Update
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3704 --- P16983
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7040790
> 
> Those 17K are harder and harder to get....


What about 18k









P17875 I mean almost

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6776626


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> uh huh... its already in x64 program folders cause I installed x64 bit only.... I dont use 32 bit


any other folder and it should be ok


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> any other folder and it should be ok


wow it works... thanks man


----------



## Mega Man

np cant tell you how long it took me to figure it out


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> What about 18k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P17875 I mean almost
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6776626


I have *760's* you have *780's* you should be in the 20k area not almost 18k







overclock those card's and get to it


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> np cant tell you how long it took me to figure it out


must be that long







anyway thanks again


----------



## Gripen90

Score
P22819 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(3x) and Intel Core i7-3930K Processor
Graphics Score
33098
Physics Score
12733
Combined Score
10659

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7039904

No overclocking.


----------



## t3hflamu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7046988


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have *760's* you have *780's* you should be in the 20k area not almost 18k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock those card's and get to it


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC SLI 1346 / 3624 *P17080 I cracked 17K*









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7056835


----------



## Mega Man

nice CONGRATS !~


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Thanks man







I rolled back to win 7 and tweek a little


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have *760's* you have *780's* you should be in the 20k area not almost 18k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclock those card's and get to it


He has almost 30k GPU score, thats quite good. Reason why u getting close to him is not his cards but your cpu score


----------



## d1nky

hwbot rules


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> hwbot rules


you should be scoring higher there mate,

crappy physics score


----------



## d1nky

I effing hate 3d11, that's actually been my full complete run in months!

and don't get me started on physics, its so inconsistent. individually I can get an average of 9500points but.......

AMD sucks lol


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> I effing hate 3d11, that's actually been my full complete run in months!
> 
> and don't get me started on physics, its so inconsistent. individually I can get an average of 9500points but.......
> 
> AMD sucks lol


my highest is 9946 so my amd doesn't suck







better ram next week hopefully might knock me over 10k


----------



## d1nky

its mind baffling, I can bench up to 5.6ghz smash all cpu benchmarks to bits and yet cant get stable at 5ghz and it freaks out on 3d11 with too much voltage


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> its mind baffling, I can bench up to 5.6ghz smash all cpu benchmarks to bits and yet cant get stable at 5ghz and it freaks out on 3d11 with too much voltage


Cry Me A River???


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> Cry Me A River???


I don't cry over AMD

btw that songs brilliant!





p.s Im getting this soon http://www.3dmark.com/fs/795403


----------



## mfranco702




----------



## [CyGnus]

Update

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8 --- GTX 760 SLI --- 1333/3712 --- P16990

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7060862


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41- [email protected]@2666- GTX780 Classy (x1)

P15783

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7060963


----------



## [CyGnus]

coolhandluke41 what clocks do you have on that classy?


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^^ if I remember correctly it was 1431/1700..I actually start running 3D Mark 11 and abandon it for Valley when I start to hit higher clocks ...end up finishing Valley 1500/1731


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [CyGnus]

coolhandluke41 those are very good scores for a single card pretty close to my 760's SLI congratz


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ Valley score is not what it should be (getting only 85~90% GPU usage ),I left HT on since was running 3D Mark11


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Managed to get above over 11K GPU score with HD 7950, and over 10K overall score, drivers 13.8 Beta 2 used... not bad for an old rig...


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065223


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Managed to get above over 11K GPU score with HD 7950, and over 10K overall score, drivers 13.8 Beta 2 used... not bad for an old rig...
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7065223


Not bad at all!


----------



## Mydog

I need water blocks for my 780 Classy


----------



## coolhandluke41

coolhandluke41- [email protected]@2666- GTX780 Classy (x1)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7061068
P15857


----------



## [CyGnus]

coolhandluke41 that memory could be pushed harder my 760's do 3712mhz


----------



## coolhandluke41

nope ,there is no way i hell I can push this low bin Elpida ,I have try ..trust me







,it max out @ 3460


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Some software like Lucid Virtu is considered a cheat in any benchmark. Pushing the system, overclocking & tweaking are fine, anywhere scores are ranked enabling things like physx or virtu makes the scores invalid.


What is this Lucid thing? Everytime I ren a bench with 3Dmark, is says it is invalid beacause of MVP Lucid. I checked my system and I don't have it anywhere, and i don't remember ever installing it. Most annoying.


----------



## khemist

3DMark Score
P14557
Graphics Score
18385
Physics Score
8976
Combined Score
8939

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7078988

2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1293/1906


----------



## CravinR1

Am I doing it right ?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7080760


----------



## CravinR1

I beat your $1000 GPU with 360$ worth of crossfire
Graphics Score 19011
Physics Score 10450
Combined Score 8849

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 3DMark Score
> P14557
> Graphics Score
> 18385
> Physics Score
> 8976
> Combined Score
> 8939
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7078988
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1293/1906


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Here is my most recent score. Cpu clock bumped up to 4.8GHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6975620


----------



## Easymoney

Hello, I'm Easy,
My first run in 3dmark11, cards slightly oced, cpu stock....so far.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7085819


----------



## bond32

Mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083982


----------



## Easymoney

Very nice, and not much pricier than my setup


----------



## nightfox

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7090204

Windows 8.1 with Catalyst 8.1 preview driver.

Guess this OS and this Catalyst is somewhat buggy but I could OC more my cards


----------



## drnilly007

I have this error when trying to launch 3dmark from steam

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
Problem Signature 01: 3dmark.exe
Problem Signature 02: 1.1.11.2458
Problem Signature 03: 517f6819
Problem Signature 04: mscorlib
Problem Signature 05: 4.0.30319.18051
Problem Signature 06: 5173bf53
Problem Signature 07: 10e7
Problem Signature 08: 6f
Problem Signature 09: PSZQOADHX1U5ZAHBHOHGHLDGIY4QIXHX
OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 6838
Additional Information 2: 683866d897baf31005355c013e31fa3e
Additional Information 3: 36b6
Additional Information 4: 36b6fd5fb640f3937f019bf54bfd0dcc

Any ideas?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I have this error when trying to launch 3dmark from steam
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
> Problem Signature 01: 3dmark.exe
> Problem Signature 02: 1.1.11.2458
> Problem Signature 03: 517f6819
> Problem Signature 04: mscorlib
> Problem Signature 05: 4.0.30319.18051
> Problem Signature 06: 5173bf53
> Problem Signature 07: 10e7
> Problem Signature 08: 6f
> Problem Signature 09: PSZQOADHX1U5ZAHBHOHGHLDGIY4QIXHX
> OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 6838
> Additional Information 2: 683866d897baf31005355c013e31fa3e
> Additional Information 3: 36b6
> Additional Information 4: 36b6fd5fb640f3937f019bf54bfd0dcc
> 
> Any ideas?


This is a application crash error.

it may be caused by your 3770k OC'd , try lower the clock or give it more voltage till you get stable. your OC it not 100% stable to run the 3Dmark.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC TRI SLI 1320 / 1280 / 1320 - 3550 P21914










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7090929 My best yet


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 760 OC TRI SLI 1320 / 1280 / 1320 - 3550 P21914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7090929 My best yet


Hmm... 7.1% faster than my 770 SLI Graphics score , and 2.5% cheaper







... not bad at all









you should push for 22k


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... 7.1% faster than my 770 SLI Graphics score , and 2.5% cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should push for 22k


Hey man howsit goin ?








I will go for it later on , but im pleased with it .
Its a shame the third card i gots is not as good as the other two , but i paid $25 less for it u get that with the BIG jobs
Now its time to








You should check my valley submission its a beauty


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Hey man howsit goin ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will go for it later on , but im pleased with it .
> Its a shame the third card i gots is not as good as the other two , but i paid $25 less for it u get that with the BIG jobs
> Now its time to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should check my valley submission its a beauty


OOoooooh!







, i just saw it! That's a great score!.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> OOoooooh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i just saw it! That's a great score!.


Yeah i thought you would like it








Got a P59460 on vantage as well


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I have this error when trying to launch 3dmark from steam
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: CLR20r3
> Problem Signature 01: 3dmark.exe
> Problem Signature 02: 1.1.11.2458
> Problem Signature 03: 517f6819
> Problem Signature 04: mscorlib
> Problem Signature 05: 4.0.30319.18051
> Problem Signature 06: 5173bf53
> Problem Signature 07: 10e7
> Problem Signature 08: 6f
> Problem Signature 09: PSZQOADHX1U5ZAHBHOHGHLDGIY4QIXHX
> OS Version: 6.2.9200.2.0.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 6838
> Additional Information 2: 683866d897baf31005355c013e31fa3e
> Additional Information 3: 36b6
> Additional Information 4: 36b6fd5fb640f3937f019bf54bfd0dcc
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a application crash error.
> 
> it may be caused by your 3770k OC'd , try lower the clock or give it more voltage till you get stable. your OC it not 100% stable to run the 3Dmark.
Click to expand...

I've tried it with no overclock on the cpu. As soon as I try to launch it it comes up with the error message.


----------



## alancsalt

drnilly007, What could cause that problem is if Futuremark Systeminfo service is not present or is blocked/disabled. Try downloading and installing the latest version..


----------



## Mega Man

could of corrupted the reg in that area, only way i have been able to fix it is to reinstall windows OR restore windows to a point before the program started working.
if that is what it is
another pass around is you could install 3dmark stand alone, and every time it happens move the 3dmark folder location


----------



## [CyGnus]

Update [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.8GHz--- GTX 760 SLI --- 1346/3719 --- P17065

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## drnilly007

Also found this 3dmark error file:

2013-09-02T07:06:25 Error object type: UICore.Code.Error.ErrorUnhandledException
Error topic: General
Error localization key: error.unknown_generic_error
Short message: Unexpected error
LongDetailedError: System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {F9C82199-B002-41B4-8B00-0F1ECA89425F} failed due to the following error: 80040154 Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG)).
at System.RuntimeTypeHandle.CreateInstance(RuntimeType type, Boolean publicOnly, Boolean noCheck, Boolean& canBeCached, RuntimeMethodHandleInternal& ctor, Boolean& bNeedSecurityCheck)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceSlow(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean skipCheckThis, Boolean fillCache, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceDefaultCtor(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean skipCheckThis, Boolean fillCache, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Boolean nonPublic)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type)
at Futuremark.BenchmarkUtility.SystemInfo3.ThreadInit()
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.RuntimeMethodHandle.InvokeMethod(Object target, Object[] arguments, Signature sig, Boolean constructor)
at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.UnsafeInvokeInternal(Object obj, Object[] parameters, Object[] arguments)
at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl(Object[] args)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(Object o)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(DispatcherPriority priority, TimeSpan timeout, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam)
at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(MSG& msg)
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(DispatcherFrame frame)
at Futuremark.BenchmarkUtility.SystemInfo3.WorkerThreadProc()
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
System.UnhandledExceptionEventArgs
Sender object: Name:3DMark.exe
There are no context policies.

SupportUrl:

EDIT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> drnilly007, What could cause that problem is if Futuremark Systeminfo service is not present or is blocked/disabled. Try downloading and installing the latest version..


Found Futuremark Systeminfo in install folder and it was installed but I just clicked on repair and it fixed it thanks!


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Also found this 3dmark error file:
> 
> 2013-09-02T07:06:25 Error object type: UICore.Code.Error.ErrorUnhandledException
> Error topic: General
> Error localization key: error.unknown_generic_error
> Short message: Unexpected error
> LongDetailedError: System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException: Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {F9C82199-B002-41B4-8B00-0F1ECA89425F} failed due to the following error: 80040154 Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG)).
> at System.RuntimeTypeHandle.CreateInstance(RuntimeType type, Boolean publicOnly, Boolean noCheck, Boolean& canBeCached, RuntimeMethodHandleInternal& ctor, Boolean& bNeedSecurityCheck)
> at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceSlow(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean skipCheckThis, Boolean fillCache, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
> at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceDefaultCtor(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean skipCheckThis, Boolean fillCache, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
> at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Boolean nonPublic)
> at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type)
> at Futuremark.BenchmarkUtility.SystemInfo3.ThreadInit()
> --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
> at System.RuntimeMethodHandle.InvokeMethod(Object target, Object[] arguments, Signature sig, Boolean constructor)
> at System.Reflection.RuntimeMethodInfo.UnsafeInvokeInternal(Object obj, Object[] parameters, Object[] arguments)
> at System.Delegate.DynamicInvokeImpl(Object[] args)
> at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
> at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
> at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
> at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(Object o)
> at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Internal.Threading.ExceptionFilterHelper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(DispatcherPriority priority, TimeSpan timeout, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
> at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam)
> at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(MSG& msg)
> at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(DispatcherFrame frame)
> at Futuremark.BenchmarkUtility.SystemInfo3.WorkerThreadProc()
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
> at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
> at System.Threading.ThreadHelper.ThreadStart()
> System.UnhandledExceptionEventArgs
> Sender object: Name:3DMark.exe
> There are no context policies.
> 
> SupportUrl:
> 
> EDIT
> Found Futuremark Systeminfo in install folder and it was installed but I just clicked on repair and it fixed it thanks!


good to know ill try it next time i have issues, iirc everytime i have had this issue ( never went to the measures you did ) i could not fix it this way... but worth a shot !~


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083178


----------



## FunwithOC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7101497


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunwithOC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7101497


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7101497/3dm11/7080760

My GPU score eats yours (19011 vs 17432)

But your physics is a lot higher than mine (11862 vs 10450)

So what were your cpu/gpu clocks for that run?

Mine was:

3770K @ 4.5 7950x2 1160/1510


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7101497/3dm11/7080760
> 
> My GPU score eats yours (19011 vs 17432)
> 
> But your physics is a lot higher than mine (11862 vs 10450)
> 
> So what were your cpu/gpu clocks for that run?
> 
> Mine was:
> 
> 3770K @ 4.5 7950x2 1160/1510


My GPU score eats yours...

Ok not really. But i'm just happy to break 15k.


----------



## FunwithOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7101497/3dm11/7080760
> 
> My GPU score eats yours (19011 vs 17432)
> 
> But your physics is a lot higher than mine (11862 vs 10450)
> 
> So what were your cpu/gpu clocks for that run?
> 
> Mine was:
> 
> 3770K @ 4.5 7950x2 1160/1510


Ive hit a 19k graphics score before...Not sure whats going on there.

My 3770k was at 4.8Ghz with mem at 2400Mhz


----------



## deafboy

Push it more! You should be able to hit over 20k on the graphics


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunwithOC*
> 
> Ive hit a 19k graphics score before...Not sure whats going on there.
> 
> My 3770k was at 4.8Ghz with mem at 2400Mhz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7101907


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7101907


ive seen better with 3 7970s

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6847349 (gfx vs gfx)


----------



## Mega Man

better yes, but how about at stock. all my gpus are at stock

i still have not got my cpu oc stable and i am not messing with ram first.

i dont have time to really get into it till summer is over, working 70-80 hours does not leave you much time to oc


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> better yes, but how about at stock. all my gpus are at stock
> 
> i still have not got my cpu oc stable and i am not messing with ram first.
> 
> i dont have time to really get into it till summer is over, working 70-80 hours does not leave you much time to oc


then we talk?!

lol


----------



## FunwithOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7101497/3dm11/7080760
> 
> My GPU score eats yours (19011 vs 17432)
> 
> But your physics is a lot higher than mine (11862 vs 10450)
> 
> So what were your cpu/gpu clocks for that run?
> 
> Mine was:
> 
> 3770K @ 4.5 7950x2 1160/1510


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7103877

Getting closer!


----------



## FunwithOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunwithOC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7103877
> 
> Getting closer!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7103985

Finally


----------



## bond32

Forgot to post mine lol.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7101623


----------



## FunwithOC

Tried to make it to 20k graphics...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104284

This is as far as I can go on air. Hope to add the video cards to my loop in a couple months.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunwithOC*
> 
> Tried to make it to 20k graphics...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104284
> 
> This is as far as I can go on air. Hope to add the video cards to my loop in a couple months.


that's pretty good on 2 670s, I bet you could make 20k graphics just in the margin of error and the boot phenomenon, just reboot and run it once at same clocks several times, the inconsistency would probably get you it!


----------



## bond32

Still climbing...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104363


----------



## lilchronic

22k gpu score 670 sli










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunwithOC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7103877
> 
> Getting closer!


you can do it !~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FunwithOC*
> 
> Tried to make it to 20k graphics...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104284
> 
> This is as far as I can go on air. Hope to add the video cards to my loop in a couple months.


i know i have seen several 670s there !~ keep going !~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Still climbing...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7104363


nice man iirc you just got the cards how do you like them


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you can do it !~
> i know i have seen several 670s there !~ keep going !~
> nice man iirc you just got the cards how do you like them


Frustrating at first, but long story short I finally am able to push the clocks higher.


----------



## FunwithOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 22k gpu score 670 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484


Very nice! You are using the exact waterblocks I plan to buy. Nice overclocks!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 22k gpu score 670 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484


lol. Nice! I need to rerun my 3DMark one of these days.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Just for E-peen sake 3===D










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Just for E-peen sake 3===D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


those 770s and 3770k certainly do make a powerful setup!

im hoping to get a 3770k and undecided on gfx tbh!


----------



## CravinR1

I think for stock TF2 coolers and a cheap EVO cpu cooler my score is pretty impressive. Especially since it took several tries and probably not stable OC on the 670 to match my graphics score.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> those 770s and 3770k certainly do make a powerful setup!
> 
> im hoping to get a 3770k and undecided on gfx tbh!


i got my 3770k for 100$ on the Intel retail edge program.. Best computer component i ever bought


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> i got my 3770k for 100$ on the Intel retail edge program.. Best computer component i ever bought


























WOW!


----------



## avflores

my latest firestorm test on exteme:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168145?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *avflores*
> 
> my latest firestorm test on exteme:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/1168145?


Huh? something wrong here, i should not beat you but i clearly do.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/648345

OR am i missing something here?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Huh? something wrong here, i should not beat you but i clearly do.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/648345
> 
> OR am i missing something here?


he went extreme u didnt

plus your physics suck for 5ghz

tweak it so its stable


----------



## hurricane28

Ah so i missed something after all









My physics suck? What did you get with 5ghz?


----------



## gertruude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah so i missed something after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My physics suck? What did you get with 5ghz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah so i missed something after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My physics suck? What did you get with 5ghz?


cant remember exactly ill go through all my bookmarks later, im just installing windows


----------



## hurricane28

okay, But i want to point out that my RAM was at 2056 with stock timings.

I think it is better to have an mix of speed and good timings because windows feels a bit more snappy at lower timings than when i have 2400 with high timings.

I am looking forward for your scores tho


----------



## hurricane28

I found my best score btw.



This is quite a good score if you ask me.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Single Giga GTX OC 760 1320 / 3850 P10091











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7102604


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976 =number 1

Yay im number one in 3dmark vantage







Comparing to others with same gpu´s and cpu! Check out comparison against others and press on the highest staple. It means im number one in the world with similar systems, or? Hmm can it be true that i have worlds best tuned/overclocked system then?









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031303 =number 9

And here is my normal 3dmark11 score, comparing im in number 9th place :/ I need to be number one.

Nice, i tweaked my memory some and now i got a better result at 3dmark11. And instead of being number 9 i am number 7 in total







But i doubt i will go higher with my cooling. I need a custom waterloop/cooling and try to reach number one place. And my Evga gtx660 sc cards would need watercooling i think. But the gtx660´s are hard to clock. Only one i know that suceeded with nice clocks on the gtx 660´s and thats "yungbenny" before he upgraded hes gpu´s. Damn kepler gk106 i think!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7120749 =number 7


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/4773976 =number 1
> 
> Yay im number one in 3dmark vantage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparing to others with same gpu´s and cpu! Check out comparison against others and press on the highest staple. It means im number one in the world with similar systems, or? Hmm can it be true that i have worlds best tuned/overclocked system then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7031303 =number 9
> 
> And here is my normal 3dmark11 score, comparing im in number 9th place :/ I need to be number one.
> 
> Nice, i tweaked my memory some and now i got a better result at 3dmark11. And instead of being number 9 i am number 7 in total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i doubt i will go higher with my cooling. I need a custom waterloop/cooling and try to reach number one place. And my Evga gtx660 sc cards would need watercooling i think. But the gtx660´s are hard to clock. Only one i know that suceeded with nice clocks on the gtx 660´s and thats "yungbenny" before he upgraded hes gpu´s. Damn kepler gk106 i think!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7120749 =number 7


Great score dude









Do you have some benchmarks of one card? i am curious what your score is with single GPU.

My best ever was this:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Great score dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have some benchmarks of one card? i am curious what your score is with single GPU.
> 
> My best ever was this:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902


Yeah but you had the gtx 660 ti snd i have regular gtx 660.


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Single Giga GTX OC 760 1320 / 3850 P10091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7102604


guess my 7950 + 3770k beat your score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038494


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> guess my 7950 + 3770k beat your score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7038494


I beat both of you

FX-8320+HD 7970.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083178


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I found my best score btw.
> 
> 
> 
> This is quite a good score if you ask me.


I dont know "firestrike" test but i am going some off topic and got to say that you got a nice cpu [email protected] with the aoi cooler u got! My aio cooler the kuhler 920 is nowhere near to handle 5 ghz








What is your [email protected] pls? I am running my [email protected] with 1.50-1.512 vcore and max temp with hard burn in test my temp goes to 72c, i know limit is 62c but i dont care if my chip gets a bit degraded for running a little bit hot cause it will last for at least 3 more years and by then i get a new omputer so i dont feel like the 62c limit is a obstacle. And when i game or use computer daily basis stuff the temp never goes more then 62c


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I beat both of you
> 
> FX-8320+HD 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083178


well thats 7970


----------



## d1nky

lol heres a proper firestrike

best physics I done http://www.3dmark.com/fs/691260

best 7950/8350 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762043

run no tess WIP



my best 3d11 valid so far, I want to hit 10.8k tbh!http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910745


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> well thats 7970


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp3rtraxx*
> 
> I dont know "firestrike" test but i am going some off topic and got to say that you got a nice cpu [email protected] with the aoi cooler u got! My aio cooler the kuhler 920 is nowhere near to handle 5 ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your [email protected] pls? I am running my [email protected] with 1.50-1.512 vcore and max temp with hard burn in test my temp goes to 72c, i know limit is 62c but i dont care if my chip gets a bit degraded for running a little bit hot cause it will last for at least 3 more years and by then i get a new omputer so i dont feel like the 62c limit is a obstacle. And when i game or use computer daily basis stuff the temp never goes more then 62c


Thnx but i do want to point out that i do things like: run prime95, render for hours or any other very high demanding stuff because my cooler can simply not cope with the huge amount of heat output.

My Vcore at 5ghz is 1.6 volts under stress and also i tuned my CPUNB and added some volts to it and that gains a lot of heat too.

Again i would never run this high CPU speed and vcore if i would use my PC everyday for high demanding applications.

Some say its not stable but i have this setting for over 2 months now and never had any problem with it, so you do not need to be prime stable if you do not use your PC for like render video's or other high demanding applications.

If i did my cooler can handle 4.6/4.8 easily but i do want it to run at 5ghz









Also i do want to point out that the max CPU temp is indeed 62c but for benching it is okay to hit 72c but not for long periods of time only short times. For everyday use i would recommend 55/60 C

the max CPU threshold is 90c and at that temp the PC is turning off.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I beat both of you
> 
> FX-8320+HD 7970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7083178


I beat you also









3770k + GTX 770

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087


----------



## hyp3rtraxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I beat you also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k + GTX 770
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087


Dont you have some really nice results from when u ran your gtx660´s?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I beat you also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k + GTX 770
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087


beat your Graphics Score


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> beat your Graphics Score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now we're going X-fire/SLI?... how about i go SLI also. Beat you by 69.02%...







hehehe.... Don't take it seroius

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660..

My previous 660's are just slightly slightly lower


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Now we're going X-fire/SLI?... how about i go SLI also. Beat you by 69.02%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe.... Don't take it seroius
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


crappers i can't beat that


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> beat your Graphics Score


its a bit unfair SLI/xfire vs single gpu







although i cant beat yung benny 770 sli







nice score by the way.... hard for me to go up 4.7 in my 3770k. i can see u have 4.9 ghz.... you must be water cooling it....


----------



## nightfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I beat you also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3770k + GTX 770
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027087


damn it... lol... but 770 is on par with 7970... i also have 7950 only. he he... nice score....


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> its a bit unfair SLI/xfire vs single gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i cant beat yung benny 770 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score by the way.... hard for me to go up 4.7 in my 3770k. i can see u have 4.9 ghz.... you must be water cooling it....


I'm watercooling don't know about yungbenny
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Now we're going X-fire/SLI?... how about i go SLI also. Beat you by 69.02%...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe.... Don't take it seroius
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660..
> 
> My previous 660's are just slightly slightly lower


My graphics score is higher than your 660s.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nightfox*
> 
> its a bit unfair SLI/xfire vs single gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i cant beat yung benny 770 sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice score by the way.... hard for me to go up 4.7 in my 3770k. i can see u have 4.9 ghz.... you must be water cooling it....


My 3770k is attached to a H100







, i did a 5ghz run before, but only for benchmarking. I could never do Prime95 on that lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm watercooling don't know about yungbenny
> My graphics score is higher than your 660s.


0.2% faster, hehehe







.. I guess you can still count that as a win







. My gpu's are on air, only CPU that's "Kinda" water cooled


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> My 3770k is attached to a H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i did a 5ghz run before, but only for benchmarking. I could never do Prime95 on that lol
> 0.2% faster, hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. I guess you can still count that as a win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My gpu's are on air, only CPU that's "Kinda" water cooled


My 7870s were on air. Only my 7970 is under water.


----------



## glenn37216

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7129024


----------



## Wickedtt

Almost catching a titan with my 680. Heres mine so far. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7194373


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wickedtt*
> 
> Almost catching a titan with my 680. Heres mine so far. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7194373


LOL... what clocks are that at? That's a nice graphics score for a 680


----------



## Wickedtt

Thats my 24/7 1333/7300


----------



## bond32




----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*


Wauw man i love lightning cards and they always perform the best









Great job dude, i even heard they perform better than GTX titan


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1359 / 3780 P 10295



















Cant wait to get all three cards back in







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7209677


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 MSI Hawk 760 1359 / 3780 P 10295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get all three cards back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7209677


You have one awesome machine man









Those 760's clock well, almost the same as my 660TI PE

SLI those bad boys and get better performance than one single titan


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You have one awesome machine man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 760's clock well, almost the same as my 660TI PE
> 
> SLI those bad boys and get better performance than one single titan


Thanks man








Done 660ti's in TRI SLI as well as 760









760
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7090929

660ti
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6990834
With this hawk and the other three ( one does only [email protected]







) I got should make a good improvement to choose for TRI


----------



## Durvelle27

FX 8350+HD 7970 @1280/1850



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7211328


----------



## Durvelle27

**Update**

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7211670


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> **Update**
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7211670


not bad


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> not bad


Thx


----------



## Tcoppock

How about this?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7214971


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tcoppock*
> 
> How about this?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7214971


You need to turn off Virtu MVP, so that your score can be valid


----------



## maestrobg

gtx770 lightning

12360

120_550.jpg 565k .jpg file


----------



## Mydog

Something is not right here









Mydog 4960X @5371 @2400 GTX 780 Classified SLI 1305 / 1832 P 25887


----------



## skyn3t

780 ACX Hydro Copper
1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
Softmod LLC Disable
MSI LT stock vbios
80.10.3A.00.47

SCORE
P18109 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7223730


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> 780 ACX Hydro Copper
> 1306Mhz/[email protected] 1.325v
> Softmod LLC Disable
> MSI LT stock vbios
> 80.10.3A.00.47
> 
> SCORE
> P18109 with Generic VGA(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7223730
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I believe you are power throttling, because that would be to only reason why you would get lower scores than my 770's in SLI with your 780's @ 1306Mhz. Take a look at graphics test 3, that's supposed to be the highest FPS scene, but you got no improvement.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7223730/3dm11/7027660


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> *Something is not right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 3570k @ 5.1ghz 670 sli 1359/3654mhz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7223353
i was sayin the same thing to my self till i found out my second cards power limit was not maxed out...................... could be somthing as simple as that








..... i messd this post up some how lolz


----------



## [CyGnus]

lilchronic just more 83 to go


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> lilchronic just more 83 to go


*lol i know!* ....... but if i got to 5.2 ghz and try to tweak my timings i get post code 55 on my mobo. i can only run xmp profile @ 5.2 and the nets me a slightly lower score than @ 5.1 with tight timmings .

but im thinken bout getting these... then ill have that 17k for yea








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231593


----------



## [CyGnus]

Go for these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231591 same thing but cheaper


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 SLI 1333/1333/1333 mem 3558 *P22397*

















Smashed my old score by over 400pts


----------



## hurricane28

I can't run 3Dmark11 anymore for some strange reason it always crashes at me -_-

Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly it happens at the physics part anyone knows what the freck is going on?

I think my windows is corrupt or something because i am stable over 2 weeks now with 0 errors and i am using my PC for more than 12hours a day so it can't be that i am not stable at my overclock.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't run 3Dmark11 anymore for some strange reason it always crashes at me -_-
> 
> Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly it happens at the physics part anyone knows what the freck is going on?
> 
> I think my windows is corrupt or something because i am stable over 2 weeks now with 0 errors and i am using my PC for more than 12hours a day so it can't be that i am not stable at my overclock.


try update the systeminfo reboot after the update and try to open it again, it should fix your issue.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I believe you are power throttling, because that would be to only reason why you would get lower scores than my 770's in SLI with your 780's @ 1306Mhz. Take a look at graphics test 3, that's supposed to be the highest FPS scene, but you got no improvement.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/7223730/3dm11/7027660


what drivers are you running?

nm: I already know 326.19 beta. something is up I know. I just got figure it out.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't run 3Dmark11 anymore for some strange reason it always crashes at me -_-
> 
> Workload work failed with error message: Process exited unexpectedly it happens at the physics part anyone knows what the freck is going on?
> 
> I think my windows is corrupt or something because i am stable over 2 weeks now with 0 errors and i am using my PC for more than 12hours a day so it can't be that i am not stable at my overclock.


you have said it your self your pc is "gaming stable" ( your words iirc ) and it crashes on physics, it is because you are not stable.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you have said it your self your pc is "gaming stable" ( your words iirc ) and it crashes on physics, it is because you are not stable.


so even if I pass the 3Dmark my CPU hold's me back on physics?

Here what I just found out how many watt's makes my system shut down "reboot" at deafult GPU PT 300w + 180% slide = 540w for each GPU = 1080w + CPU @ 4.5 = 188w and up = 1268w my psu grant me 1250w by factory so at least the watts on my PSU won't lie. and yeah I do need add2psu asap.

I was running firestrike @ 1320 core clock / +500 memory @ 1.3v , The last scene on Firestrike pushe's more than 540w per GPU. crazzy huh..


----------



## lilchronic

@ skynet you sould pick up a kill - a - watt meter before you go and buy another psu. ive been thinking and honestly i doubt your pulling 540 watts with a single 780. its probably around 540w for both cards

and i kinda doubt you can pull 240 watts over what the max wattage of the board is. unless your under ln2 with crazy volts.









idk it just dont sound right


----------



## trojan92




----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try update the systeminfo reboot after the update and try to open it again, it should fix your issue.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you have said it your self your pc is "gaming stable" ( your words iirc ) and it crashes on physics, it is because you are not stable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> try update the systeminfo reboot after the update and try to open it again, it should fix your issue.


Thnx man i will try that









I also repaired my windows again so hopefully it does not crash anymore









No not only game stable these are d1nky's words, i run OCCT for quite some time so its not that i am not stable, i can run firestrike, game i played Crysis 3 for couple of hours and if the system was not stable in Crysis 3 it would definitely crash.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> you have said it your self your pc is "gaming stable" ( your words iirc ) and it crashes on physics, it is because you are not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> so even if I pass the 3Dmark my CPU hold's me back on physics?
> 
> Here what I just found out how many watt's makes my system shut down "reboot" at deafult GPU PT 300w + 180% slide = 540w for each GPU = 1080w + CPU @ 4.5 = 188w and up = 1268w my psu grant me 1250w by factory so at least the watts on my PSU won't lie. and yeah I do need add2psu asap.
> 
> I was running firestrike @ 1320 core clock / +500 memory @ 1.3v , The last scene on Firestrike pushe's more than 540w per GPU. crazzy huh..
Click to expand...

my bad i dont understand your question, and i quoted the wrong person sorry it was ment for hurricane. and fixed the quote as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> @ skynet you sould pick up a kill - a - watt meter before you go and buy another psu. ive been thinking and honestly i doubt your pulling 540 watts with a single 780. its probably around 540w for both cards
> 
> and i kinda doubt you can pull 240 watts over what the max wattage of the board is. unless your under ln2 with crazy volts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk it just dont sound right


this i agree with or around there. 540w is alot for one item to pull
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man i will try that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also repaired my windows again so hopefully it does not crash anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not only game stable these are d1nky's words, i run OCCT for quite some time so its not that i am not stable, i can run firestrike, game i played Crysis 3 for couple of hours and if the system was not stable in Crysis 3 it would definitely crash.


i would be willing to bet you would fail prime


----------



## hurricane28

It works fine now









systeminfo was not working right.

Yes i will probably fail in prime, because my cooler can't dissipate the heat this monster produces.

I mostly game, running benchmarks and do some other non prime intensive stuff so there is no need to be prime stable also OCCT is a good stability tester and it stresses the memory even more.

when i am doing adobe aftereffects and some more heavy stuff like rendering i would definitely test a lot more to be sure i am stable.

I am sorry mate but i am not going into debate again about Prime because i think i made myself very clear about stress testing


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*


Push that bad boy some more


----------



## Stefanos 1000rr

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7225778


----------



## skyn3t

Even with my memory OC'd my score still below 19k. I really don't know what wrong in here.

SCORE
P18751 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K


----------



## [CyGnus]

Skynet something is not right there, install the 327.23, make sure NVCP is set to prefer max performance and not Adaptive, set the drivers to performance instead of quality disable aero install the latest systeminfo reboot and run the bench again. My 760's do this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167



So you must have to do at least 20k to 25K


----------



## Grzesiu

Old run, but I'm still happy with it. Maybe I'll have to try it again tonight to see if any of resent drivers could help my score. And maybe push for 5GHz.


----------



## josephimports

SCORE
P15561 with AMD 7870 LE (2x) and Intel Core i7-4770K



Graphics score = 17680


----------



## Karan98

P6504

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7251466


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 760 LN2 Vbios 1.256v 1372 3902 P10391









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7270906


----------



## PCModderMike

Broke 16K...pretty happy about that.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7279145


----------



## Mega Man

nice man !~


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> nice man !~


Thanks!


----------



## chropose




----------



## Interfector 717

Hello,

Kind of new to bench marking, I wanted to reach out for any and all advice I could get on my new build. I recently ran 3DMark Vantage and received a score of 20955, begin new to the arena of bench marking like I stated I am not sure if this is a decent score. I would appreciate any and all sincere advice on my new build and what I could do to make it better.









Thank you,

Rick

My Rig:

Cooler Master Haf X Full Tower
ASUS Sabertooth X79 (2011 Socket)
Intel i7-4930K [email protected] (stock) LGA 2011
CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Extreme Performance Water/Liquid CPU Cooler .x2 240mm
Memory- At present using old Corsairs 1600 MHz (6 gigs) from a build 3 years ago.... I ordered G.SKILL 64 gigs DDR3 2400 MHz 64GB(8x 8GB) DS - with timings of- 10-12-12-31 Volt 1.65
x2 EVGA NVIDA GTX 780 in SLI Config.
Corsair 850 watt power supply.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*3970x @5.3GHz -- GTX [email protected] 1010/2400:
*


*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7301064*


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk 1398 / 3769 @ *1.344v P10534*










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7300959


----------



## mironccr345

@TooShort and @HomecinemaPC, You guys are busting out some nice scores.


----------



## Interfector 717

Still waiting on my new RAM...


----------



## Interfector 717

New PCMARK Vantage score:


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> @TooShort and @HomecinemaPC, You guys are busting out some nice scores.


Thanks bro









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Hawk / Giga 760 SLI 1385/2770/[email protected] & 1346/2691/[email protected] *P17333







*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7305710









HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 760 Hawk [email protected]@1.312v *10570*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7331808

I







my Hawk


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1250/1750
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7341520

11,770 GPU marks with new 13.11 drivers. Thanks AMD









Now I can get exactly 11K @ 1175 MHz, with older drivers it required 1250 MHz.


----------



## Interfector 717

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7336213


----------



## [CyGnus]

Interfector 717 you can do alot better i have 17K with a 4770K...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## Interfector 717

I am new to OCing, every time I try pushing past my current score, my pc crashes on 3DMark.


----------



## [CyGnus]

What PSU do you have? If you can fill up your system specs on the top and right corner of the forum click the RigBuilder and enable it to show on your sig, its easier for us to help you if we know your hardware


----------



## Mega Man

+11.. yes eleven !


----------



## Interfector 717

I just updated my Rig on the Spec side like you said, thanks for the help!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Interfector 717 now you have to enable it in your signature


----------



## Interfector 717

Trying, not sure how to do that...


----------



## Interfector 717

Got it!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Interfector 717







Ok now lets go to the needed help you say that your system shuts down during 3dmark if you Overclock more than the clocks you have with the score of 16700 right?
Any BSOD codes 101/124??


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Gigabyte HD 7950 @ 1250/1750
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7341520
> 
> 11,770 GPU marks with new 13.11 drivers. Thanks AMD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can get exactly 11K @ 1175 MHz, with older drivers it required 1250 MHz.


Nice, I have been trying to hit 11k graphics score with my new 7950. Best was like 10900. My card struggles to hit 1200 though. Can do it but has artifacts.


----------



## Interfector 717

Again cant thank you enough, like I said I am new to the OC'ing. Well what happens when I try to push the GPU's and in 3DMark 11 is the screen flickers and the rig resets it's self.









On the EVGA Precision software I have been able to push the clock offset to about 77 (stable) and mem clock offset to 500mhz -stable. also I have the power set to 103% and temp target at 90. If I try to push any of those further it will crash whe I run 3DMark11.


----------



## XReflection

Recently upgraded from 2x460's to 2x670's! I could probably push the cards a little bit more, but haven't had time to play around with them.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7330939


----------



## [CyGnus]

Interfector 717 that is weird i would star with the basic stuff like updating drivers if you are on the latest ones try the ones before that, update your board bios check the vga bios while you are at it.
Run malwarebytes and TDSSKILLER.
It can also be corrupted OS so consider a format and do a clean install in last resort.

This only happens in 3dmark or in heaven and valley too?


----------



## Interfector 717

Thnx, I haven't tried heaven or valley...but will now and see.


----------



## Interfector 717




----------



## lilchronic

just messing around with some old 480's








....they get so hot on air it's crazy, my brother had them on water and at 950 mhz , i can barley keep them under 90°c @ 800mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7346813


----------



## gotendbz1

best I can do with my 780,
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7279494


----------



## renji1337

Im getting 9800 physiscs score with my 3770k @ 4.5ghz, can someone help. this seems extremely low.

windows 8.1 OS


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Im getting 9800 physiscs score with my 3770k @ 4.5ghz, can someone help. this seems extremely low.
> 
> windows 8.1 OS


On Windows 7 I was getting 12,850, On Windows 8/8.1 I get 11,900. So that seems to be normal with Windows 8


----------



## [CyGnus]

renji1337 your 1600ram does not help either change that to 2400 and the physics will go up


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Im getting 9800 physiscs score with my 3770k @ 4.5ghz, can someone help. this seems extremely low.
> 
> windows 8.1 OS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiLuckyB*
> 
> On Windows 7 I was getting 12,850, On Windows 8/8.1 I get 11,900. So that seems to be normal with Windows 8


yes windows 8 takes physics down on average 1-2k


----------



## Koniakki

Guys are my scores any good? I'm sure I can do a lot better?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yes windows 8 takes physics down on average 1-2k


so my 10k physics score is good for a 3770k @ 4.5ghz? also does this do the same with the 2013 3dmark?


----------



## Scorpion49

Bet you guys never seen something this powerful before...











But it isn't bad for something that runs on a 160 watt picupsu.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7347412


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Bet you guys never seen something this powerful before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it isn't bad for something that runs on a 160 watt picupsu.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7347412


Hahaha, my 660m is moar























http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990980


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> so my 10k physics score is good for a 3770k @ 4.5ghz? also does this do the same with the 2013 3dmark?


dont do intel..... so sure?


----------



## abirli

breached the top 20 in 3dmark11 extreme on wednesday, worked up the #2 for 2 card spot by friday!

x11942
intel 3930k @ 4.8ghz
2 x evga titans @ 1320/6750
32gb kingston hyper x 1600mhz

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/stitch_zpsd9874d8d.jpg.html


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> breached the top 20 in 3dmark11 extreme on wednesday, worked up the #2 for 2 card spot by friday!
> 
> x11942
> intel 3930k @ 4.8ghz
> 2 x evga titans @ 1320/6750
> 32gb kingston hyper x 1600mhz
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/stitch_zpsd9874d8d.jpg.html


Nice scores man, congrats









That is one amazing looking rig too man, good job


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice scores man, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is one amazing looking rig too man, good job


thank you


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/stitch_zpsd9874d8d.jpg.html


WOW! That... thing... is so.... beautiful! Amazing looking Rig!


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> WOW! That... thing... is so.... beautiful! Amazing looking Rig!


thanks Koniakki, the illuminated photos dont do it justice, its much more white than blue when lit up


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> breached the top 20 in 3dmark11 extreme on wednesday, worked up the #2 for 2 card spot by friday!
> 
> x11942
> intel 3930k @ 4.8ghz
> 2 x evga titans @ 1320/6750
> 32gb kingston hyper x 1600mhz
> 
> http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/stitch_zpsd9874d8d.jpg.html


great looking rig, how does the guy in first place get such a high score compared to your rig.


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> great looking rig, how does the guy in first place get such a high score compared to your rig.


ln2 and a pair of super high clocked 780s.


----------



## NateST

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7298932

15,136 OAL - 17,483 Graphics Score

Ran this @ 2133 11-11-11-30 and @ 4.8

I can do 5.1 and ~2250 @ 9-11-11-28 with some voltage and might be able to push some more on the card since winter temps are here. Although that seems like a good start, wish I had a 4930/3930k so I could push top 15 in 3dmark HOF.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7358124
Not bad for a 1.5 year old card, no?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Almost 12K with HD 7950 and 13.11 Beta 6, that is very close to some GTX 770s & GTX 680s.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7374240


----------



## lightsout

Wow and with an 870 too. I fugured it was going to be some six core at 5ghz. I couldn't break 11k with my 7950 at 1200mhz.


----------



## K62-RIG

I have my sapphire vapor x 7950 at 1300mV 1200 Core / 1500 Mem 20% power limit and a custom fan curve. I get 10158 and my temp is max at 60deg. Is that about right for the score to setting comparison?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow and with an 870 too. I fugured it was going to be some six core at 5ghz. I couldn't break 11k with my 7950 at 1200mhz.


With driver 13.11 B6 you will most likely get over 11K at 1200/1500. I got 11,150 @ 1175 MHz. That required 1250 MHz with anything lower than 13.11.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7374213
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I have my sapphire vapor x 7950 at 1300mV 1200 Core / 1500 Mem 20% power limit and a custom fan curve. I get 10158 and my temp is max at 60deg. Is that about right for the score to setting comparison?


What drivers are you using? I think 10,158 marks are little low for the clocks if you use 13.11 B1+ .


----------



## abirli

new score yesterday on extreme

http://s37.photobucket.com/user/abirli/media/screenshot_zps11755506.png.html


----------



## Gripen90

Everything running stock speeds on cpu & gpu's.

Performance: 23'066
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7385172

Extreme: X11'907
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7385107


----------



## Shultzy

Here's my 3dMark 11 score on an i7 3770k @4.7Ghz and a reference gtx 780 under water -- 1398/3600 -- 1.3v -- 15524 P Score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7387225


----------



## Dmac73

Very happy with my new 7950 setup.... Big upgrade over 480 SLi(~12k Graphics score)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414877

22,131 Graphics Score
12,131 Physics Score

3770K @ 4600mhz
Team 8gb @ 2400mhz {10-11-11-28-1T}
7950 x2 @ 1160/1600/+30% TDP



$400 for 22+K graphics score is insane value. A couple 7950's are the best price/performance ratio available if you don't mind running dual cards.

Cheers


----------



## Joeking78

i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...no overlocks.

Score P15449
Physics Score 8537
Combined Score 7593
Graphics Score 22068

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7415331

Will have a go at overclocking once I get a CPU cooler.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...no overlocks.
> 
> Score P15449
> Physics Score 8537
> Combined Score 7593
> Graphics Score 22068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7415331
> 
> Will have a go at overclocking once I get a CPU cooler.


wow. without oc. lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow. without oc. lol


He has the R9 280x at 1100/1500 is not 1000 the stock core clock on those card's?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> He has the R9 280x at 1100/1500 is not 1000 the stock core clock on those card's?


it is boost clocks - 1100.

pretty much GHz speeds.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Nice so that system overcloked should be in the 18k area


----------



## 331149

Meh good enough for me, was cheap









*Worst*
TurboCore = OFF // Core Parking = OFF // OC = OFF
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7416547

TurboCore = ON (4ghz) // Core Parking = OFF // OC = OFF
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7416919

TurboCore = ON (4ghz) // Core Parking = ON // OC = OFF
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7416963

*Best*
TurboCore = OFF // Core Parking = ON // OC = 4ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7417037

Looks like my 270x is pretty underpowered for an FX-8320. Kinda knew that already







Don't wanna push it too far as I only got a 550w (XFX) powering my rig.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Nice so that system overcloked should be in the 18k area


if not voltage locked it can go over that. a cpu oc will help.

Cygnus, look at Dmac's 7950s. almost 18000.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> if not voltage locked it can go over that. a cpu oc will help.
> 
> Cygnus, look at Dmac's 7950s. almost 18000.


Its voltage locked







I can't adjust voltage settings no matter what I do.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Its voltage locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't adjust voltage settings no matter what I do.


Definitely want a good OC on your 4770k, and you'll hit ~18k.

Report back when you get some new cooling.

Also 3DM11 physics score heavily relies on RAM clocks/timings.

My 3770K @ 4.6ghz is scoring 12.1k @ 2400mhz Ram with good timings. I lose almost 1,000 physics score going down to ~1866-2000mhz


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Its voltage locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't adjust voltage settings no matter what I do.


i don't think you need to oc your gpu any further. in games, your cpu will have to be oc'ed.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Very happy with my new 7950 setup.... Big upgrade over 480 SLi(~12k Graphics score)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7414877
> 
> 22,131 Graphics Score
> 12,131 Physics Score
> 
> 3770K @ 4600mhz
> Team 8gb @ 2400mhz {10-11-11-28-1T}
> 7950 x2 @ 1160/1600/+30% TDP
> 
> 
> 
> $400 for 22+K graphics score is insane value. A couple 7950's are the best price/performance ratio available if you don't mind running dual cards.
> 
> Cheers


insane indeed.


----------



## Joeking78

I got a Corsair H110 last night for cpu cooling and got 16gb Gskill Trident X 2400...now i iust need to relearn overclocking...and one of my SSD bit the dust last night, the sata connecter snapped off


----------



## Joeking78

New results with overclock (still pushing for more ghz)...

i7 4770k & 2x Gigabyte R280x Windforce OC...CPU @ 4.2ghz, GPU's @ 1125/1625mhz

Score P17420
Physics Score 11029
Combined Score 9320
Graphics Score 22677

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7423516


----------



## SonDa5

Single Sapphire 290x.

Great card. Stock heatsink and stock settings on the card.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7425979

I have yet to learn how to over clock it and I have an EK block to put on it next.


----------



## battleaxe

I just picked up a new 670 this weekend to SLI with my old one. My old 670 does this test at 10,919. Here's the new one's score. What do you think this will do in SLI? (on GPU only)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424225


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Single Sapphire 290x.
> 
> Great card. Stock heatsink and stock settings on the card.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7425979
> 
> I have yet to learn how to over clock it and I have an EK block to put on it next.


I saw someone got a 19k score with a 290x, I'm guessing this had to be on water?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I saw someone got a 19k score with a 290x, I'm guessing this had to be on water?


Not sure. My score is with stock clocks on the card and stock heat sink.


----------



## lilchronic

this was when i had two 670's
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152456


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> this was when i had two 670's
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6929484
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7152456


Wow. What were your clocks and mem set to?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I just picked up a new 670 this weekend to SLI with my old one. My old 670 does this test at 10,919. Here's the new one's score. What do you think this will do in SLI? (on GPU only)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7424225


SLap it in and find out







Good choice btw.


----------



## battleaxe

yeah, I'm just too lazy to take it out of this one and stick it in the other. Its out in my cold office. LOL


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wow. What were your clocks and mem set to?


gpu core clock 1359 / mem 3654


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> gpu core clock 1359 / mem 3654


Good grief man. That's crazy. Two incredible cards. Most don't get that lucky. I've got one really nice one. The other is average. I can't complain though. Still happy to have them.


----------



## intelextreme

*Extreme*

*X6920*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7409036

*Performance*

*P16333*



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7408604


----------



## Lizard22

Drivers 13.11 beta 6

crossfire msi 7950(watercooling)
i7 2600k 4.7Ghz
RAM 2133 corsai dominator


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lizard22*
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers 13.11 beta 6
> 
> crossfire msi 7950(watercooling)
> i7 2600k 4.7Ghz
> RAM 2133 corsai dominator


Very nice. That's what I want to do to my 670's. Two corsair's strapped on. What are your temps like on the GPU's?


----------



## ozzy1925

i 4770k :4.7ghz, 2x gtx 680 zotac amp on air
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7200555


----------



## [CyGnus]

ozzy1925 good score 680's still going strong


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> ozzy1925 good score 680's still going strong


thanks alot i hope will watercool them


----------



## Lizard22

temps crossfire msi 7950
OC 1100/1375
GPU1 58c VRM: 65c, 66c
GPU2 56c VRM: 66c, 63c


OC 1150/1375
GPU1 63c VRM: 72c, 71c
GPU2 60c VRM: 77c, 69c


----------



## Thetbrett




----------



## SonDa5

290x is beast. Even with a little over clock of 1100/1313.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7438432

Need voltage control.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 290x is beast. Even with a little over clock of 1100/1313.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7438432
> 
> Need voltage control.


it says your Tess is modified.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> it says your Tess is modified.


It's legal for the pros, look at hwbot not scores.. Windows 8 as well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> It's legal for the pros, look at hwbot not scores.. Windows 8 as well.


Not legal on OCN







. Hwbot scores do not apply here, you should know that by now.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I never understood why turning off tessellation is considered 'legal.' That would be like benching two cards in a game and turning off AA for one. It gives an unfair advantage to one card.


----------



## abirli

is it legal to turn it off and have it posted to their HOF?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Not legal on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hwbot scores do not apply here, you should know that by now.


Legal in this thread, it isn't an 'official' ranked thread with specific rules. Always seems weird that I have to enable tess to post a score at OCN, I usually only get one when I forget to re-enable it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I never understood why turning off tessellation is considered 'legal.' That would be like benching two cards in a game and turning off AA for one. It gives an unfair advantage to one card.


Both teams are like that though. Nvidia scores are still 'legal' when LOD is modified to the point that everything looks like transparent stick figures. It changes the look of things a lot more than disabling tessellation & Nvidia cards have had that setting long before tessellation existed or could be disabled
But futuremark doesn't check for LOD modified, so it's an honor system when it comes to nvidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> is it legal to turn it off and have it posted to their HOF?


Tess disabled doesn't make it into the HOF, this is why they are all nvidia at the top. No one is going to waste ln2 overclocking AMD with tess enabled since it only counts for the HOF, for benchers it's the Hwbot scores that count.


----------



## abirli

ok so i can disable tess and submit hwbot? i neeeeeed to beat Lautajo!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Both teams are like that though. Nvidia scores are still 'legal' when LOD is modified to the point that everything looks like transparent stick figures. It changes the look of things a lot more than disabling tessellation & Nvidia cards have had that setting long before tessellation existed or could be disabled
> But futuremark doesn't check for LOD modified, so it's an honor system when it comes to nvidia.
> .


I know this already, what's your point? Disabling anything just to make your score look higher than it really is is stupid imo, regardless of AMD or Nvidia.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I know this already, what's your point? Disabling anything just to make your score look higher than it really is is stupid imo, regardless of AMD or Nvidia.


My point is just as you said, it is opinion. I bench for hwbot scores so my opinion in that case is change settings within the rules to be competitive, this thread doesn't have rules for settings so this is the thread to post tess disabled scores, there are threads that have rules for 3dmark 11 where tess has to be enabled so tess enabled scores can go there.

I do actually agree with you though, testing a million settings to get the highest scores within the rules is tedious. It would be nicer to just install a driver, run the bench & still get competitive scores.
But when other people are tweaking the hell out of it, if you want to be competitive you're stuck with it.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

People just need to mention Tess is off and not just post "look at my beast."

Helps give the new guys an idea of what the card can do.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> My point is just as you said, it is opinion. I bench for hwbot scores so my opinion in that case is change settings within the rules to be competitive, this thread doesn't have rules for settings so this is the thread to post tess disabled scores, there are threads that have rules for 3dmark 11 where tess has to be enabled so tess enabled scores can go there.
> 
> I do actually agree with you though, testing a million settings to get the highest scores within the rules is tedious. It would be nicer to just install a driver, run the bench & still get competitive scores.
> But when other people are tweaking the hell out of it, if you want to be competitive you're stuck with it.


That's true, if you can't beat them join them I guess. Anyway, nice bench.


----------



## SonDa5

The card is beast and I've been benching for fun for over 5 years and part of getting a high score is about software configuration.

The 290x is beast and when voltage tweaking and BIOS and software drivers are optimized more beast scores will be seen.

Tweaking is part of over clocking and benching.

Not cheating just maximizing hardware and software for highest score. In competitive fps gaming this type of tweaking goes a long ways as well.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I'm proud that my 3dmark11 score and every other benchmark except Valley, has not a single alteration or "tweak". I only rely on performance gotten from OC'ing my system components. If i used tweak, i know my 3dmark11 score would be much higher than that, probably up to 13900 Graphics score, with just driver tweaks alone.


----------



## SonDa5

Another fast one for the 290x. This time my graphics score is over 19,000!!











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7444758


----------



## SonDa5

My PR for my 290x.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7444911


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm proud that my 3dmark11 score and every other benchmark except Valley, has not a single alteration or "tweak". I only rely on performance gotten from OC'ing my system components. If i used tweak, i know my 3dmark11 score would be much higher than that, probably up to 13900 Graphics score, with just driver tweaks alone.


me and you both mate(except vallry, what did you change?). I do like my 670's are still getting better scores than the "new" cards. I'll save my money for a bit.


----------



## abirli

i just got a new high score 12224
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7445143

but i have no clue why the "time measurement" error is coming back? i didnt change anything from my last run, unless it doesnt like bclk overclocking instead of multiplier overclocking?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I'm proud that my 3dmark11 score and every other benchmark except Valley, has not a single alteration or "tweak". I only rely on performance gotten from OC'ing my system components. If i used tweak, i know my 3dmark11 score would be much higher than that, probably up to 13900 Graphics score, with just driver tweaks alone.


Really? I always felt like your scores were higher than everyone else. At least with the sli 660's. Figured you were doing a bunch of "legal" tweaks.


----------



## Mega Man




----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I always felt like your scores were higher than everyone else. At least with the sli 660's. Figured you were doing a bunch of "legal" tweaks.


On valley all i do is change the slider in the driver from quality to performance. It gets me at least 2-3.5 FPS. Both Nvidia and AMD GPU's have this setting, and it's been widely used in the Valley thread. On Stock Driver settings, i get 67.5FPS, with the slider set to Performance, i get 70.8 FPS on my previous 660 SLI.


----------



## lightsout

Thanks I'll have to try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I always felt like your scores were higher than everyone else. At least with the sli 660's. Figured you were doing a bunch of "legal" tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> On valley all i do is change the slider in the driver from quality to performance. It gets me at least 2-3.5 FPS. Both Nvidia and AMD GPU's have this setting, and it's been widely used in the Valley thread. On Stock Driver settings, i get 67.5FPS, with the slider set to Performance, i get 70.8 FPS on my previous 660 SLI.
Click to expand...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Really? I always felt like your scores were higher than everyone else. At least with the sli 660's. Figured you were doing a bunch of "legal" tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> On valley all i do is change the slider in the driver from quality to performance. It gets me at least 2-3.5 FPS. Both Nvidia and AMD GPU's have this setting, and it's been widely used in the Valley thread. On Stock Driver settings, i get 67.5FPS, with the slider set to Performance, i get 70.8 FPS on my previous 660 SLI.
Click to expand...

Weird I tried it just now and it did absolutely nothing. Basically same exact score. Maybe got me .1 fps. And I did have to change it from quality to performance. So pretty sure it had always been on performance I had never changed it before. Maybe I need to reboot first for it to fully take affect?


----------



## Xtreme21

1089/1405 on the Sapphire R9 290:


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Weird I tried it just now and it did absolutely nothing. Basically same exact score. Maybe got me .1 fps. And I did have to change it from quality to performance. So pretty sure it had always been on performance I had never changed it before. Maybe I need to reboot first for it to fully take affect?


Make sure you run at the same OC, or just run on stock settings to compare, and don't have valley running in the background while doing this. It won't apply to an already open application.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Weird I tried it just now and it did absolutely nothing. Basically same exact score. Maybe got me .1 fps. And I did have to change it from quality to performance. So pretty sure it had always been on performance I had never changed it before. Maybe I need to reboot first for it to fully take affect?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you run at the same OC, or just run on stock settings to compare, and don't have valley running in the background while doing this. It won't apply to an already open application.
Click to expand...

Ok I will mess with it and report back later.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Weird I tried it just now and it did absolutely nothing. Basically same exact score. Maybe got me .1 fps. And I did have to change it from quality to performance. So pretty sure it had always been on performance I had never changed it before. Maybe I need to reboot first for it to fully take affect?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you run at the same OC, or just run on stock settings to compare, and don't have valley running in the background while doing this. It won't apply to an already open application.
Click to expand...

Did the tweaks in the valley thread and got 4 more FPS.







Sweet! Thank you sir.


----------



## Durvelle27




----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462516


Very nice, how does that compare to your 280x?


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

My run on a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and an HD 7950 @ 1125 / 1500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7437718

Does that look about right?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bl00dyMurd3r*
> 
> My run on a 3570k @ 4.5ghz and an HD 7950 @ 1125 / 1500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7437718
> 
> Does that look about right?


Looks good to me, right about what I had with my 7950.


----------



## Bl00dyMurd3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks good to me, right about what I had with my 7950.


Right on


----------



## Snyderman34

Here's what I got with XFire 290s (1125/1437) and a stock 4770k (extreme):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7443635

And here's a single 290 @ 1125/1437:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7443055

Want to break 5k in extreme. Gonna OC the 4770k and see what I can get


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'm a little late to the game, but here's my score: P8848

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462643

I could overclock my CPU further, but that's about it. My 7870 XT is maxed out. If anything, I think my CPU is hurting me a little in this benchmark.

Also, the OS is Windows 8.1


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Here's what I got with XFire 290s (1125/1437) and a stock 4770k (extreme):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7443635
> 
> And here's a single 290 @ 1125/1437:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7443055
> 
> Want to break 5k in extreme. Gonna OC the 4770k and see what I can get


Care to share the P score for single and dual?


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Care to share the P score for single and dual?


Didn't run the P scores. Actually returned one of the cards (don't really need that much power, and WC for 2 of them is turning out a bit cost prohibitive). I'll grab a P score for single and post it later tonight after work.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Outdid my last score by OCing my FX 8320 to 4.8Ghz. New score is P9159.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462731

That's probably as much as I'm going to get out of this system without shoving massive volts down the CPU.


----------



## lilchronic

3570k @5.1 ghz - - GTX 780 .ref @ 1411/1852Mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462642


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Care to share the P score for single and dual?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't run the P scores. Actually returned one of the cards (don't really need that much power, and WC for 2 of them is turning out a bit cost prohibitive). I'll grab a P score for single and post it later tonight after work.
Click to expand...

I see, thanks!


----------



## Snyderman34

Ok. Here's some P numbers. 290 @ 1125/1437, 4770k stock:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462992

290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.0 GHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463011

290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.3 GHz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463041

Gonna load up the ASUS BIOS and see if I can get a bit more out of the 290. Wanna break at least 14.5k if I can. Not pushing the 4770k further right now (gonna delid it soon, then push it)


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Ok. Here's some P numbers. 290 @ 1125/1437, 4770k stock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462992
> 
> 290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.0 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463011
> 
> 290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.3 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463041
> 
> Gonna load up the ASUS BIOS and see if I can get a bit more out of the 290. Wanna break at least 14.5k if I can. Not pushing the 4770k further right now (gonna delid it soon, then push it)


Awesome scores!

Here is mine @ 1200m @1.38V after flashzhing the 290 Asus BIOS. Seems like 1200 is about as high as mine goes. Got ASIC quality of 70% and 80% 

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463063

This is easily 33% faster than my insane GTX 670 SLI @ 1400mhz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7223454


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Ok. Here's some P numbers. 290 @ 1125/1437, 4770k stock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462992
> 
> 290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.0 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463011
> 
> 290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.3 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463041
> 
> Gonna load up the ASUS BIOS and see if I can get a bit more out of the 290. Wanna break at least 14.5k if I can. Not pushing the 4770k further right now (gonna delid it soon, then push it)


Not bad not bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Ok. Here's some P numbers. 290 @ 1125/1437, 4770k stock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462992
> 
> 290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.0 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463011
> 
> 290 1125/1437, 4770k @ 4.3 GHz:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463041
> 
> Gonna load up the ASUS BIOS and see if I can get a bit more out of the 290. Wanna break at least 14.5k if I can. Not pushing the 4770k further right now (gonna delid it soon, then push it)
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome scores!
> 
> Here is mine @ 1200m @1.38V after flashzhing the 290 Asus BIOS. Seems like 1200 is about as high as mine goes. Got ASIC quality of 70% and 80%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463063
Click to expand...

Do you remember what the graphics score was for one card?


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you remember what the graphics score was for one card?


Haven't even ran it yet with a single card. I'll run one right now.


----------



## youra6

For visibility, here is my 1 card run: @ 1200mhz/ i5 4670 @ 4.5GHZ.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463147

Gonna increase my memory, although I don't think its gonna increase my score by very much.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> For visibility, here is my 1 card run: @ 1200mhz/ i5 4670 @ 4.5GHZ.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7463147
> 
> Gonna increase my memory, although I don't think its gonna increase my score by very much.


17k not bad at all. How are you liking the new cards compared to your 670 setup?


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 17k not bad at all. How are you liking the new cards compared to your 670 setup?


It runs Firefox just as well as my 670s. 

Honestly, haven't ran a single game yet. All I've done one these cards is run 3dmark, Heaven, and surf the web.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 17k not bad at all. How are you liking the new cards compared to your 670 setup?
> 
> 
> 
> It runs Firefox just as well as my 670s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, haven't ran a single game yet. All I've done one these cards is run 3dmark, Heaven, and surf the web.
Click to expand...

Haha I hear you. Thats what my cards get used for more than anything.


----------



## Snyderman34

Heck yeah! Cracked P14500







Got to 1200/1500 on air (ASUS bios, 1.4v w/ droop to 1.296v). 4770k @ 4.3GHz



Also broke 5k on Extreme


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7477998


----------



## BishopB

As said in my Build Performance.

This was my third test; first one stock 3.9/4.1Boost was P7979. 285 points increase I can say I OC a pc first time fun so far.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7479885


----------



## SonDa5

Playing around with the PT1 BIOS I improved my 290x over clock to 1274/1522 broke 21,000 on gpu score on 3dMark11P







!!!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drw57/

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7481578


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Playing around with the PT1 BIOS I improved my 290x over clock to 1274/1522 broke 21,000 on gpu score on 3dMark11P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drw57/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7481578


Nice, that would put you right at #51 in the hwbot single gpu records for overall score, even with that physics score!


----------



## Joeking78

My personal best...overclocking with AMD Overdrive instead of MSI Afterburner got me an extra 10mhz on the core stable, pushing for 1200 core and 4.7 CPU.

CPU @ 4.6ghz
GPU @ 1185/1500

P18321
Graphics: 23715
Physics: 11577
Combined: 10001

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7484386


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Playing around with the PT1 BIOS I improved my 290x over clock to 1274/1522 broke 21,000 on gpu score on 3dMark11P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drw57/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7481578


What does the "Non-standard AMD Tessellation Setting 1" mean in your settings?

EDIT: I read up, looks like an invalid score







No tessalation tricks allowed


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> What does the "Non-standard AMD Tessellation Setting 1" mean in your settings?
> 
> EDIT: I read up, looks like an invalid score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tessalation tricks allowed


It's just a setting in catalyst control center and all the pro over clockers use it. Not cheating. Nvidia driver has its own driver settings as well.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> What does the "Non-standard AMD Tessellation Setting 1" mean in your settings?
> 
> EDIT: I read up, looks like an invalid score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tessalation tricks allowed


This is the thread to post tessellation tweaked scores. As SonDa pointed out, it may not be a valid tweak for the ranked threads at OCN, but is still a valid tweak & it is OK to post them here.


----------



## carlhil2

check the graphics score  http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485433


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Playing around with the PT1 BIOS I improved my 290x over clock to 1274/1522 broke 21,000 on gpu score on 3dMark11P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/drw57/
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7481578
> 
> 
> 
> What does the "Non-standard AMD Tessellation Setting 1" mean in your settings?
> 
> EDIT: I read up, looks like an invalid score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tesselation tricks allowed
Click to expand...

HWbot allows it. Futuremark Hall of Fame doesn't. This thread is neither and has no rankings or rules to worry about.


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7485803 just missed 18000 by 2 points...


----------



## carlhil2

Finally, smashed 18000 graphics http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7486267


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I get 22290 for graphics and P17188 score


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> It's just a setting in catalyst control center and all the pro over clockers use it. Not cheating. Nvidia driver has its own driver settings as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is the thread to post tessellation tweaked scores. As SonDa pointed out, it may not be a valid tweak for the ranked threads at OCN, but is still a valid tweak & it is OK to post them here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> HWbot allows it. Futuremark Hall of Fame doesn't. This thread is neither and has no rankings or rules to worry about.


My bad...what exactly do you change to do the tess tweak? I have AMD stock settings, do i change it to x1 or something?


----------



## SonDa5

Finally stabilized 1300mhz for 3dMark11P run!








P18,209 single AMD R9 290x.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7488080


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Finally stabilized 1300mhz for 3dMark11P run!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P18,209 single AMD R9 290x.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7488080


Hi sonda5! Long time no see from the hardforum days.. Can you printscreen or tell me your settings in CCC and 3dmark so i can compare my rig to yours. I am quadfire 7970 paired with a 3570k. I think about selling for two r9 290's sometimes. Also what would that score with the default settings as i only have the free version of 3dmark11?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi sonda5! Long time no see from the hardforum days.. Can you printscreen or tell me your settings in CCC and 3dmark so i can compare my rig to yours. I am quadfire 7970 paired with a 3570k. I think about selling for two r9 290's sometimes. Also what would that score with the default settings as i only have the free version of 3dmark11?


Will do. I only have free version of 3dmark11 as well.


----------



## CptDanko

P8000 at stocks
P9000ish with video OCed


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hi sonda5! Long time no see from the hardforum days.. Can you printscreen or tell me your settings in CCC and 3dmark so i can compare my rig to yours. I am quadfire 7970 paired with a 3570k. I think about selling for two r9 290's sometimes. Also what would that score with the default settings as i only have the free version of 3dmark11?


Here you go.



Not doing anything to the 3dMark11 settings as I am also running the free version.


----------



## HighTemplar

Got my 2nd 780 Ti in yesterday. Both clock to 1300mhz, one to 1330mhz, so I'll be posting some scores here shortly.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Not doing anything to the 3dMark11 settings as I am also running the free version.


Thanks Sonda5. Wow 18k is really a nice score.


----------



## HighTemplar

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7501978

Light overclock on my 780 Ti's. 1226mhz core, stock memory

I'm stable up to 1330mhz or 1300 in SLI

32759 GPU score, 21510 P score


----------



## lightsout

32k gpu score!! Holy crap, thats a lot of gpu horsepower.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighTemplar*
> 
> 
> 
> Light overclock on my 780 Ti's. 1226mhz core, stock memory
> 
> I'm stable up to 1330mhz or 1300 in SLI
> 
> 32759 GPU score, 21510 P score


What trickery have you used here?

This is a 780SLI result.... Surely the ti and standard arent that far appart...









25222 GPU score
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/775267

EDIT NVM fail on m y end.... two different benchmarks bahaha


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What trickery have you used here?
> 
> This is a 780SLI result.... Surely the ti and standard arent that far appart...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25222 GPU score
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/775267


you're comparing Firestrike to 3dmark11. They are not the same







.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd [email protected]@[email protected] 760 Hawk [email protected]@[email protected] *P10654*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7499586


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC 2nd [email protected]@[email protected] 760 Hawk [email protected]@[email protected] *P10654*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7499586


That's at 1411Mhz (core) /1986Mhz (mem)?. Geez! That has to be the highest i have seen on a 760, but the score is a little disappointing though. I did not expect there to be a 27% gap between your 760 and my 770 @ 1395Mhz/2004Mhz. Unless i got your clocks wrong.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> you're comparing Firestrike to 3dmark11. They are not the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL fail on my behalf -.-


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> That's at 1411Mhz (core) /1986Mhz (mem)?. Geez! That has to be the highest i have seen on a 760, but the score is a little disappointing though. I did not expect there to be a 27% gap between your 760 and my 770 @ 1395Mhz/2004Mhz. Unless i got your clocks wrong.


1411Mhz @ Shader [email protected] memory 3974 Need moar cuda cores bro !


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is a pretty good score and OC for a GTX760 i have P10017 with a single 760 @ 1333/3654

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7029642


----------



## hurricane28

This is my best 660Ti score:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is my best 660Ti score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6508902


nice physx score for an FX-8350... no wonder... 5GHz!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice physx score for an FX-8350... no wonder... 5GHz!


Thnx









I wasn't even focusing on physics but on my GPU







the highest physics i had was in the 98..


----------



## Mega Man

huh ?

his is actually low i know ppl higher then me
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211

note that was just a physic run

never did do a 5.5ghz run... should do it soon


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh ?
> 
> his is actually low i know ppl higher then me
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
> 
> note that was just a physic run
> 
> never did do a 5.5ghz run... should do it soon


LOL how can you compare 5.3 to 5ghz run...

Plus it was only a physics run...

And yes i did get an higher score when i tweaked my RAM.


----------



## YounGMessiah

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7512669

Score P12203 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780(1x) and Intel Core i5-3570K Processor

Graphics Score

15725

Physics Score

7254

Combined Score

7369

780 @ 1232//6448


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> huh ?
> 
> his is actually low i know ppl higher then me
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6664211
> 
> note that was just a physic run
> 
> never did do a 5.5ghz run... should do it soon


Nice physics run but OC that GPU


----------



## Mega Man

that is a old run.


----------



## Joeking78

New results with two 290x in Crossfire.

CPU @ 3.5, GPUs @ 1100/1250

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7518483

P20302
Graphics: 31873
Physics: 10185
Combined: 9094

Going to test how far I can push the GPU then report back with my known best CPU overclock of 4.7ghz, plus the best GPU overclock.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7538715

15025 total.

R9 290 17280 @ 1200/5800, expect to hit at least 1220 when I put on my Gelid cooler.

3770k at 4.6GHz, I can't hit 4.7 without increasing voltage by a lot. Still, an extra 100 MHz added 200+ points to my score. At 11233. 10207 combined.

Gonna try oc'ing my RAM later to get better scores.

Edit: Tess on. No cheating for me.


----------



## danman4734

just put waterblocks on my galaxy gtx 670 gc 4gb and pushed them to 1300mhz p16805

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7539147

5 mins later....... P16863 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7539184

this is my best so far @1.212v 1312mhz/7200mem P17125 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7540397


----------



## [CyGnus]

I hope someone can help me, I was benching yesterday and my GTX760 shows up as Generic VGA (x1) how do i fix that? I already installed 3dmark futurmark systeminfo and Nvidia drivers more than one time to no avail


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I hope someone can help me, I was benching yesterday and my GTX760 shows up as Generic VGA (x1) how do i fix that? I already installed 3dmark futurmark systeminfo and Nvidia drivers more than one time to no avail


That's exactly what I was getting today on my 760s and the 660ti's I rebenched today and last night gave me ' time errors ' on all 3D mark benches as well . You are not alone


----------



## [CyGnus]

So my card is OK? The problem is on 3dmark end?


----------



## alancsalt

Or the new drivers?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Or the new drivers?


I tried about 4 of them and all do the same GENERIC thing weird (when i know that the 327.23 were fine)


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Its like murphy's trying to get your attention


----------



## [CyGnus]

But valley and heaven are fine though...


----------



## Spectre-

My pc'r run - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7528245

my bro's pc - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7528328

my card is stuck at 1080 on core my brothers pushed 1130 on the core


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> But valley and heaven are fine though...


Yeah Valley worked well for me today got 106.4fps running TRI 660ti and thats about it


----------



## [CyGnus]

will format and see if its fixed if not i am selling this VGA and see what i can get to play maybe a 290 if not a 280x will do for now


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> will format and see if its fixed if not i am selling this VGA and see what i can get to play maybe a 290 if not a 280x will do for now


Im thinking about my next vid card too


----------



## [CyGnus]

SLI and CFX it looks good and all but in the end too many issues to deal with so i am opting for a single card and the R9 290 its looking very good lets see the non reference models if they are good i will get one if not i have to do a custom loop for CPU and VGA


----------



## DStealth

24/7 ...single card


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> 24/7 ...single card


that is insanely high vcore for that speed

my 3930k does 4.8ghz @1.42 volts


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> that is insanely high vcore for that speed
> 
> my 3930k does 4.8ghz @1.42 volts


Ohh wrong reading with GPU-Z and Intel board...1.34-1.36 real loaded








With previous versions I've got 1.05v for 5150Mhz







)


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Ohh wrong reading with GPU-Z and Intel board...1.34-1.36 real loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With previous versions I've got 1.05v for 5150Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


oh cool i thought you had an engineering sample that was a dud or something


----------



## Devildog83

That 780 ti score is insane. Here is my 7870/R9 270x.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That 780 ti score is insane. Here is my 7870/R9 270x.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7509893


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7509893


OK so I only got 7870's, I can still post the score right.







The 290x is insane too. 780 ti Who?


----------



## hurricane28

My new best GPU score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7552179


----------



## chronicfx

My new high score. Nothing modified. newest beta driver betav9.4 (7990 + 2x7970) with 3570k at 4.8ghz

35K graphics

9.6k physics

P20k

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7552834


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7540268
Up to 15115.
R9 290 @ 1200/6000 and 3770k @ 4.6.
Hoping to get a bit more, I want at least 17.5k graphics.


----------



## [CyGnus]

My best GPU Score just abit over 19500 not bad i guess

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7095167


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Good to see that Futuremarks unborked that issue for you


----------



## CravinR1

Just sold one of my 7950 MSI TF3 in preparation of purchasing a R290. So here is my current 3dMark 11 score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7557505


----------



## volegradele

MSI GTX 670 OC
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7565271


----------



## Sjp770

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500479

2x 290X OC underwater,
4.9GHz OC on 3930k

sry, haven't got a screen shot of the bench


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sjp770*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7500479
> 
> 2x 290X OC underwater,
> 4.9GHz OC on 3930k
> 
> sry, haven't got a screen shot of the bench


That is friggin AWSESOME man


----------



## Sjp770

Cheers, I posted in the Top 30 thread and was told to turn off tesselation so im off to do one more bench. screen shot this time.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Damn, these R9 290 scores are insane!

My most recent:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7582006


----------



## Sjp770

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Damn, these R9 290 scores are insane!


Not a submission, but check out his bench with 2x 290's (non X) from a member of OCAU:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7578167
Graphics Score 33594
Physics Score 17108
Combined Score 13271

Now for my latest:









SJP770 --- i7 3930K @ 4.9GHz --- 2x Asus 290X @ 1230/1350 --- P24860

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7572311


----------



## mxthunder

new score with my new card replacing 2 580's
only had the card for a few days, lots of room to grow:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> new score with my new card replacing 2 580's
> only had the card for a few days, lots of room to grow:


Nice, close to the graphics score of my 690.


----------



## Angildert

Gots mine up a bit from 14 to 15 with a bit of an overclock...
i7 3770k @ 4.6 and 2 Asus GTX 660 TI's in SLI


----------



## unimatrixzero




----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Heres my best single card Pscore eva ........... Sapphy R9 290 @ [email protected]@1.265v under load with [email protected]@[email protected]


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my best single card Pscore eva ........... Sapphy R9 290 @ [email protected]@1.265v under load with [email protected]@[email protected]


Nice score.

I just got a 4930 today, and a ASrock Fatality (only board I could find in stock locally). Batch on the 4930 is 3327a831, hoping its a good clocker.

Will post some benchmarks soon.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Nice score.
> 
> I just got a 4930 today, and a ASrock Fatality (only board I could find in stock locally). Batch on the 4930 is 3327a831, hoping its a good clocker.
> 
> Will post some benchmarks soon.


Sweet dude , now you go and voltup real good eh , hollar


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Heres my best single card Pscore eva ........... Sapphy R9 290 @ [email protected]@1.265v under load with [email protected]@[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/1200#post_21340459


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> Sweet dude , now you go and voltup real good eh , hollar


Well the Fatality was a dud straight out of the box, tried flashing bios in the shop where I bought it and it wouldnt post...so the gave me an Extreme 11 instead, assembling now.


----------



## Jack Mac

4.5Ghz 3570k/Sapphire 290 @1200/1250 tessellation on:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130
4.5Ghz 3570k/Sapphire 290 @1200/1400 tessellation off:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150


----------



## Ricdeau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> 4.5Ghz 3570k/Sapphire 290 @1200/1250 tessellation on:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7587130
> 4.5Ghz 3570k/Sapphire 290 @1200/1400 tessellation off:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7620150


Your graphics score is on the mark. Only thing holding you back now is physics.


----------



## dizzin9




----------



## GoneTomorrow

3770k @5GHz + GTX 690 @1200/3150 MHz. Can't break 17k!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> 3770k @5GHz + GTX 690 @1200/3150 MHz. Can't break 17k!


overclock your RAM, 1600MHz RAM is quite slow for benchmarks. try 1866 with loose timings and you get much better score









Are you on dual or quad channel RAM btw?


----------



## Jack Mac

It says he's using a 3770k, so that would mean dual channel RAM, quad is X79 only.


----------



## hurricane28

Ah okay, dual channel it is than


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> overclock your RAM, 1600MHz RAM is quite slow for benchmarks. try 1866 with loose timings and you get much better score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on dual or quad channel RAM btw?


Good call, but my RAM sucks at OC'ing, yet I'm inspired to try again. tanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Good call, but my RAM sucks at OC'ing, yet I'm inspired to try again. tanks.


I had 1600MHz corsair RAM and i had an very low score, when i upgrade to my G.Skill 1866 cas 8 RAM the scores are much better and i gained an healthy amount of points, i don't know how much exactly but i guess it was like 200 points iic.

Also 3Dmark11 likes timings over speed btw, i tried a lot of different settings at high speed and loose timings but i get better score at tight timings and lower speed, but that also depends on the RAM.

3Dfirestrike likes speed over timings, its a very different benchmark.

and to be perfectly honest with you, i hear a lot of people that have 1600MHz RAM that are bad overclockers no matter the brand. I read somewhere that it has to do that its an lower binned RAM module and in general 1866 RAM clocks better than 1600, so if you want better performance and have some head room on overclocking i would suggest to get some 1866 RAM with low timings like i have that would gain some head room for overclocking.

I clocked my standard 1866 RAM to 2400 with 11-11-11-28 timings at 1.65 volts.

Good luck,


----------



## Durvelle27

Sapphire R9 290 @1190/1450+ FX- 8350 @5GHz + 2133MHz RAM


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeking78*
> 
> Well the Fatality was a dud straight out of the box, tried flashing bios in the shop where I bought it and it wouldnt post...so the gave me an Extreme 11 instead, assembling now.


Says alot about asrock and their top tier boards , i had a extreme 4 worked real well too till the sata ports dropped out intermittenly ( spell check ? )

But i hope this one has the goods . If not go Asus rog or somethin


----------



## Godrillax

10222 with Evga 670 FTW and i5 3570K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7625776


----------



## Durvelle27

Striving for 18K graphics


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had 1600MHz corsair RAM and i had an very low score, when i upgrade to my G.Skill 1866 cas 8 RAM the scores are much better and i gained an healthy amount of points, i don't know how much exactly but i guess it was like 200 points iic.
> 
> *Also 3Dmark11 likes timings over speed btw*, i tried a lot of different settings at high speed and loose timings but i get better score at tight timings and lower speed, but that also depends on the RAM.
> 
> 3Dfirestrike likes speed over timings, its a very different benchmark.
> 
> and to be perfectly honest with you, i hear a lot of people that have 1600MHz RAM that are bad overclockers no matter the brand. I read somewhere that it has to do that its an lower binned RAM module and in general 1866 RAM clocks better than 1600, so if you want better performance and have some head room on overclocking i would suggest to get some 1866 RAM with low timings like i have that would gain some head room for overclocking.
> 
> I clocked my standard 1866 RAM to 2400 with 11-11-11-28 timings at 1.65 volts.
> 
> Good luck,


Yep, definitely true. I managed to beat my RAM into submission and OC it to 2000 MHz @ 1.55v. In order to get that speed, I had to seriously loosen the timings, and it knocked 600 points off my physics score compared to 1600 MHz with tight timings @1T.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Finally broke 17k!








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626547


----------



## Mega Man

congrats !


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> P10515
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X4018


How fascinating that after two Generations a Single GPU is faster than 3 GPUs


----------



## Mega Man

3 generations *


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> 3 generations *


I was talking about the 79xx because my 7950 scored 11500


----------



## mxthunder

I should easliy be able to break 15k with another 200mhz on the cpu. I just ran out of time.


----------



## Kana-Maru

GTX 670 2-Way SLI

Score = *P16287*


----------



## [CyGnus]

New card Asus TOP R9 280X

P12631 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7648005 TESS ON

P14311 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7656094 TESS OFF


----------



## wolfdogKC33

GTX 770 SLI - P17969

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677629


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfdogKC33*
> 
> GTX 770 SLI - P17969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677629


Nice. Dude, just list your graphics score. That's what's impressive.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolfdogKC33*
> 
> GTX 770 SLI - P17969
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7677629
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Dude, just list your graphics score. That's what's impressive.
Click to expand...

huh? i am sorry i didnt realize this was the graphics score thread ?


----------



## lightsout

This thread is about P scores but that is one hell of graphics score for sure.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This thread is about P scores but that is one hell of graphics score for sure.


Exactly. That's all I was saying!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This thread is about P scores but that is one hell of graphics score for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. That's all I was saying!
Click to expand...

I'm with you Bro!!


----------



## wolfdogKC33

Here's a couple pics if anyone would like to see the rig. Just added a 6 channel fan controller and replaced the top two fans in my HAF X with the red LED fans. I know, it's dusty - cleaned it after taking the pics.


----------



## [CyGnus]

wolfdogKC33 you wan the CPU fan on the other side pushing air trough the cooler and for the back fan


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> wolfdogKC33 you wan the CPU fan on the other side pushing air trough the cooler and for the back fan


Unless he has a slim fan, it isn't going to happen with Vengeance RAM and a 212.


----------



## wolfdogKC33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Unless he has a slim fan, it isn't going to happen with Vengeance RAM and a 212.


^ This

Also, the top 200mm twin fans are exhaust in the HAF X so all that hot air from the processor gets sucked out of the top.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Jack Mac you are right did not noticed all ram slots were filled


----------



## Fluency

For anyone who's interested, I just saw that 3Dmark 11 is on sale for $2.49 on Steam until December 23rd.


----------



## p3gaz_001

GTX 770SLI P18134


----------



## wolfdogKC33

Hey p3gaz, what type of cooling is that on the processor? I think I want to move from the hyper 212+ to a closed loop system and was wondering if you had any suggestions.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluency*
> 
> For anyone who's interested, I just saw that 3Dmark 11 is on sale for $2.49 on Steam until December 23rd.


is there a code ? i see 3dmark not 3dmark11


----------



## Fluency

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is there a code ? i see 3dmark not 3dmark11


Sorry, meant 3DMark. I got excited and thought it was 3DMark 11. Woops


----------



## Mega Man

me too ! ( i got excited too )


----------



## wakuritz

Just got P9951 with my 3570K @ 4.6G + 7950 @ 1.2G.
(I'm guessing the driver isn't approved because it's beta 13.11?)



My highest Graphics Score was 10792, but I haven't been able to replicate it. I stay in the 10300-10350 range now.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Broke 17000 gpu score paired with an amd 955be with 1 flashed r9 290, I haven't paid attention to r290/290x scores, is that average/good?


----------



## Jack Mac

Yes that's good, my 290 OC'd gets 17k.


----------



## lightsout

780 at 1260 cpu stock.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705214


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfdogKC33*
> 
> Hey p3gaz, what type of cooling is that on the processor? I think I want to move from the hyper 212+ to a closed loop system and was wondering if you had any suggestions.


hello there!! i'k using Koolance cpu 370 Waterblock in a loop with a single XSPC 360 Radiator, with 6 fans, 3 pull an 3 push


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yes that's good, my 290 OC'd gets 17k.


you get a 17k gpu score at 1100/1450 with a 290??


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> you get a 17k gpu score at 1100/1450 with a 290??


Of course not, it was at 1200MHz. The score is in my sig rig.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> GTX 770SLI P18134


How do you guys get such high physics score with lower CPU clock speed? lol. What RAM do you have? That's my score below with my 770 SLI and 3770k @ 4.9Ghz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> How do you guys get such high physics score with lower CPU clock speed? lol. What RAM do you have? That's my score below with my 770 SLI and 3770k @ 4.9Ghz
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


He is using these CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 Desktop Memory Model but i dont think its worth the 400 to get higher physics score lol


----------



## soulwrath

these are my scores, from when i had the i7-930, to the current setup of the 8350

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/532158/fs/969019


----------



## [CyGnus]

Platinums are so over priced why not Gskill Trident X 2x4GB 2400MHz less than half the price and they overclock pretty good if not better


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> How do you guys get such high physics score with lower CPU clock speed? lol. What RAM do you have? That's my score below with my 770 SLI and 3770k @ 4.9Ghz
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7027660


i tought i replied this message from my tablet..... i don't see anything here....

well... other than running the DDR3 memory @ 24000mhz didn't to anything else.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Platinums are so over priced why not Gskill Trident X 2x4GB 2400MHz less than half the price and they overclock pretty good if not better


One green ram a day keeps the bad benches away


----------



## FastMHz

Oh my poor PhenomII is showing its age


----------



## chronicfx

Hey guys i am not at my computer but figured i would ask. I have a 3570k at 4.8ghz paired with 3x r9 290x. I ran it with no oc on gpu's yesterday and scored P20668 with ~9000 physics score. Is this a cpu bottleneck where i wont get more because of the i5? Or are my settings not good? I leave CCC on default. Reason i ask is i saw someone with a 3930k get almost P30000 with three 290x.


----------



## chronicfx

Are there any examples of people scoring over 20,000 with a 3570 K?


----------



## soulwrath

Not with a 3570 o.o unless that is overclocked to +5.5 and paired with x3 780 ti lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

chronicfx try to set CCC to Performance disable surface optimization and set Tessalation to off


----------



## Devildog83

My latest now that I have my replacement 270x

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7709163


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 780 at 1260 cpu stock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705214


you got a lot more juice it that classy than that.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 780 at 1260 cpu stock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7705214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a lot more juice it that classy than that.
Click to expand...

Man not really, its on air, but that run was at 1.3. I think I would have to max the classy tool to get 1300. Sucky


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> chronicfx try to set CCC to Performance disable surface optimization and set Tessalation to off


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7709988

This run is with the optimizations you mentioned. P22000

And the one below this is completely default with only a 550 point lower score. Although my physics is low tonight for some reason, usually closer to 10k at 5ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7710013


----------



## CravinR1

Is this ok for just 2 of the 290 in crossfire ?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7710121


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Is this ok for just 2 of the 290 in crossfire ?
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7710121


If I remember correctly my 290's before I unlocked them hit 27k on the nose at stock on air.


----------



## CravinR1

What do they hit now unlocked and no mods to Tess or anything

Well crossfire must've been off cause it says one 290


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> What do they hit now unlocked and no mods to Tess or anything
> 
> Well crossfire must've been off cause it says one 290


Same settings, no overclock just a simple unlock jumped them up to 29k.


----------



## CravinR1

My cards aren't compatible with unlock


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Same settings, no overclock just a simple unlock jumped them up to 29k.


What overclock on cpu and gpu? I have three 290x no oc and 3570k at 5ghz getting 22k.
Don't get why it is so much lower.


----------



## The Storm

This was after the unlock, no mods, no overclock just stock run.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7712073


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> What overclock on cpu and gpu? I have three 290x no oc and 3570k at 5ghz getting 22k.
> Don't get why it is so much lower.


We are just talking graphics score not total score. This was a stock run that I linked.


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man not really, its on air, but that run was at 1.3. I think I would have to max the classy tool to get 1300. Sucky


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615077 @ 1300mhz mem @3400

are you oc'ing the memory at all? that looks like a real low score for a classy at 1260mhz


----------



## stephenk

is this average? i grabbed this software off the steam sale and still not sure how to compare similar setups in more detail, ha


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man not really, its on air, but that run was at 1.3. I think I would have to max the classy tool to get 1300. Sucky
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7615077 @ 1300mhz mem @3400
> 
> are you oc'ing the memory at all? that looks like a real low score for a classy at 1260mhz
Click to expand...

Man thats way better than mine. I'm having some issues with my rig have a new board coming in today. But I think I had the memory at +400. I noticed in the first few tests the core was bouncing all around, not hitting 1260. Like it wasn't pushing the card that hard. Then on the later tests it maxed it out.


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man thats way better than mine. I'm having some issues with my rig have a new board coming in today. But I think I had the memory at +400. I noticed in the first few tests the core was bouncing all around, not hitting 1260. Like it wasn't pushing the card that hard. Then on the later tests it maxed it out.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7713001

just ran this @ 1345mhz 1.25v and mem @ +400

are you using the skynet bios?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man thats way better than mine. I'm having some issues with my rig have a new board coming in today. But I think I had the memory at +400. I noticed in the first few tests the core was bouncing all around, not hitting 1260. Like it wasn't pushing the card that hard. Then on the later tests it maxed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7713001
> 
> just ran this @ 1345mhz 1.25v and mem @ +400
> 
> are you using the skynet bios?
Click to expand...

I am using the skynet bios. My card doesn't clock great. Definitely not like yours does. I think it will take all of the 1.35 of the classy tool (1.325v after vdroop) to hit 1300 stable. With 1.325v on the classy tool at 120% PT I can not get through a Valley run at 1280 without it throttling at the very end. Well I tried it once. That was at 80c with 100% fan. I kept bumping up the PT from 100% as it was throttling.


----------



## wakuritz

Is there any performance advantage by installing 3DMark on a SSD?

Also, I'm not sure why I keep getting an error for my driver. It's the most recent beta.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> Is there any performance advantage by installing 3DMark on a SSD?
> 
> Also, I'm not sure why I keep getting an error for my driver. It's the most recent beta.


An SSD won't affect the score, but windows & apps start faster, so can get to the benching a bit quicker. Sometimes handy when benching on the verge of stability.

For the driver, futuremark doesn't approve beta drivers & can take time to approve whql, but approved driver only matters for getting scores into FM hall of fame.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> We are just talking graphics score not total score. This was a stock run that I linked.


Ok thats exactly what i get for gpu score with two cards (29000). I get ~40000 gpu score with three cards. I guess the cards are performing normally which is good to hear.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Merry Xmas

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18397* Stock bios Tess off and New Trixx



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7711835 That trixx overclock slider is well very sensitive


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man thats way better than mine. I'm having some issues with my rig have a new board coming in today. But I think I had the memory at +400. I noticed in the first few tests the core was bouncing all around, not hitting 1260. Like it wasn't pushing the card that hard. Then on the later tests it maxed it out.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7713001
> 
> just ran this @ 1345mhz 1.25v and mem @ +400
> 
> are you using the skynet bios?
Click to expand...

Hey Bro I just did a run at 1200 and +400 mem. Would you mind doing one at the same clock?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7714695


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey Bro I just did a run at 1200 and +400 mem. Would you mind doing one at the same clock?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7714695


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716422 whql
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716488 beta

@ 1200/1700 with stock vcore and pt on win 8.1


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716422 whql
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716488 beta
> 
> @ 1200/1700 with stock vcore and pt on win 8.1


I always worried which drivers were Beta since i just ordered a GTX 780

Thx:thumb:


----------



## lightsout

Well those scores are spot on with mine I feel a lot better about that. Thanks a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey Bro I just did a run at 1200 and +400 mem. Would you mind doing one at the same clock?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7714695
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716422 whql
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716488 beta
> 
> @ 1200/1700 with stock vcore and pt on win 8.1
Click to expand...


----------



## Wickedtt

Xeon L5639 @ 4Ghz 780 Lightning 1320/1802 Not bad for my first run! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7719069


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18643*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7720973


----------



## Devildog83

New highs,

About 1230/1450 and 4.83 on GPU tessy off. P1400+ and Graphics almost 20,000. Not bad for a 7870/270x.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7721509


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This is about all I can squeeze out of my current hardware (without a custom loop anyway).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7723824


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOMECINEMA-PC*
> 
> HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2428 Giga 290 on wasser [email protected] *P18643*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7720973


More!


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> More!


Ask and ye shall recieve









*UPDATE*

HOMECINEMA-PC [email protected]@2400 Giga 290 on H2O [email protected] PT1T bios Tess off *19306*











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7725420 WOW









Lots of volts and persistance with unstable drivers and tweeking the ram timings . PT1T is the bios i used , might try something else for one last push.....


----------



## deafboy

Yeah, come on, just a bit more! So close to 21k on the graphics


----------



## jimbo02816

This is about all I can get out of my rig: Very happy with results for crossfired 7870 XT (Powercolor Myst)...notice graphics score....These cards rock

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733364


----------



## Devildog83

I am right there with ya Jimbo.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734335


----------



## jimbo02816

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I am right there with ya Jimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734335


but your result is not valid and 900 points is "not right with ya". complete the benchmark without messing with tesselation and get a valid result.


----------



## jimbo02816

Graphics score is good. Your processor is holding you back.


----------



## Devildog83

We can't compare apples to apples in this benchmark because AMD chips are not geared to physics like Intel so the physics score means nothing to me. I only turn off tessy because it was suggested. When I said right there with ya I meant about liking 7870 cards not about the P score.


----------



## deafboy

Very nice, approaching my 670s with that graphics score. Nicely done


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> Graphics score is good. Your processor is holding you back.


I could actually get more from the 8350 but I need to go under water for that. 4.8 is it. Yes it does hold me back but only on some bench's. I does great in games. I do get near 18,000 with tessy on.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jimbo02816*
> 
> This is about all I can get out of my rig: Very happy with results for crossfired 7870 XT (Powercolor Myst)...notice graphics score....These cards rock
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733364


Wow great score.


----------



## wakuritz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> Just got P9951 with my 3570K @ 4.6G + 7950 @ 1.2G.
> (I'm guessing the driver isn't approved because it's beta 13.11?)
> 
> 
> 
> My highest Graphics Score was 10792, but I haven't been able to replicate it. I stay in the 10300-10350 range now.


I re-ran with non-beta 13.12 drivers and upped my CPU voltage to 1.295. This is my best P score yet. I'm tempted to push my 3570k a little harder and see if I can break P10k...



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7735056


----------



## wakuritz

Can someone explain why I can't save my results to the "My Results" section of the 3DMark site?


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> Can someone explain why I can't save my results to the "My Results" section of the 3DMark site?


you can save one, after that you need to purchase something ( or you can delete the old one ) from them then you have unlimited but to be fair they have sales often and sometimes as low as $3


----------



## sndstream

Not beastly but Ive really beat on these guys. I'm using 2 Devil 13 7990's and they just won't overclock like they used to. Theyre on water as well as everything else. Maybe I'll upgrade next year. I think I should have gotten 4 individual 7970s that clocked really well. Plus these are Tahiti's which don't play well together in quadfire.....ah well.......Hell Im getting stomped on by 2 way 780 + ti's I think lol.....87th on Hall of Fame









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7733560


----------



## rezax58

Some crazy BM's in here. WOW!

Here's mine http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7735461


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> I re-ran with non-beta 13.12 drivers and upped my CPU voltage to 1.295. This is my best P score yet. I'm tempted to push my 3570k a little harder and see if I can break P10k...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7735056


Try to take a scratch at this



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7462575

Also Here's my 780 @stock



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734291


----------



## wakuritz

What software can I use to break past 1.2 GHz on the core? I've used Afterburner for, well, ever, but it has limitations. My card is super stable and cold at the max I'm able to push it with AB.


----------



## wakuritz

Nevermind...


----------



## wakuritz

Broke 10k!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7739096


----------



## Pippen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> Broke 10k!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7739096


Do you need the paid version to get your results like that? My results don't look that way. I don't even know if my results are good or bad?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2053642

Thanks


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pippen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wakuritz*
> 
> Broke 10k!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7739096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you need the paid version to get your results like that? My results don't look that way. I don't even know if my results are good or bad?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2053642
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

3dmark vs 3dmark11


----------



## Stablerage

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740025


----------



## Pippen

This seems low but what do I know?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740071


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pippen*
> 
> 
> 
> This seems low but what do I know?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740071


that is pretty low... over clock it all!!! your graphics score in particular is low


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pippen*
> 
> 
> 
> This seems low but what do I know?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7740071


Wow thats lower than my single 7870


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Wow thats lower than my single 7870


I second that.


----------



## Pippen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> that is pretty low... over clock it all!!! your graphics score in particular is low


I don't know why it's so low. I need to figure that out.


----------



## rezax58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pippen*
> 
> I don't know why it's so low. I need to figure that out.


Download driver cleaner, boot up in safemode, uninstall all video drivers, boot back into windows and reinstall the latest nvidia driver and choose the clean install.

Also for benching go into Nvidia Control Panel and under advanced 3d settings make sure maximum performance is set to "prefer maximum performance" and NOT "Adaptive".

Should see a better score after doing the two steps above


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pippen*
> 
> I don't know why it's so low. I need to figure that out.


its low becuase nothing is overclocked. you 3930k physics score is lower then my overclocked 3770k was


----------



## Korayyy

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7745756

Just got this score with my 3570k + CFX 290s. Thought it was pretty good but wanted your guys' input. If you have any suggestions let me know!

3570k @ 4.8, gonna see if I can hit 5 to get the physics score up.
290's at 1130/1550 right now still on air. Blocks are coming in on Friday.

EDIT: Just managed a 19432, my little 3570k won't hit 5Ghz though







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7745975


----------



## Marc79

^ That is a Beastly setup, wow over 30k gpu score, nice.


----------



## Stay Puft

I'm not sure what is up with 11. I always crash in graphics test 4.. Always yet I never crash in Firestrike


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm not sure what is up with 11. I always crash in graphics test 4.. Always yet I never crash in Firestrike


I have the same thing with, i often crash in 3Dmark11 but never in firestrike. Strange thing


----------



## Devildog83

3DMark Vantage will crash even more if you are unstable.

I keep pushing. 18,000+ graphics w/ tessy. on. Valid result but the page had errors.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7749206


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 3DMark Vantage will crash even more if you are unstable.
> 
> I keep pushing. 18,000+ graphics w/ tessy. on. Valid result but the page had errors.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7749206


*whistles*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626071


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm not sure what is up with 11. I always crash in graphics test 4.. Always yet I never crash in Firestrike


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm not sure what is up with 11. I always crash in graphics test 4.. Always yet I never crash in Firestrike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same thing with, i often crash in 3Dmark11 but never in firestrike. Strange thing
Click to expand...

Same here I can get through FS with higher clocks than 11. Guess its more demanding?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> *whistles*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626071


Nice physics, I would love to get my 8350 under water and push it. You are at 5.0 Ghz right?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Same here I can get through FS with higher clocks than 11. Guess its more demanding?


Same. I can clear Firestike with Almost 1500 core yet in 11 it'll crash with 13xx core


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice physics, I would love to get my 8350 under water and push it. You are at 5.0 Ghz right?


Yea 5GHz FTW


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Same here I can get through FS with higher clocks than 11. Guess its more demanding?
> 
> 
> 
> Same. I can clear Firestike with Almost 1500 core yet in 11 it'll crash with 13xx core
Click to expand...

1500? You got those things hard modded?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 1500? You got those things hard modded?


Nope. Skyn3t bios and the AB Hack


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 1500? You got those things hard modded?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Skyn3t bios and the AB Hack
Click to expand...

Are we talking the 760's? Crazy clocks for 1.3


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Are we talking the 760's? Crazy clocks for 1.3


I'm pretty sure my first has 1500+ core in it. 2nd one is maybe 85% of the first. My 3rd I'm hoping will be like the first


----------



## Wickedtt

Just got a Xeon X5650 and pushed it to 4.4ghz without trying haha so this is the first run with the new processor.

[email protected] 4.4ghz
Gskill Trident 2000Mhz
780 Lightning 1346/1802

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7759170


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I'm pretty sure my first has 1500+ core in it. 2nd one is maybe 85% of the first. My 3rd I'm hoping will be like the first


Maybe on the memory but not the core, I can't see that. I would like to see even a GPUZ validation with 1500 on the core. Then I will be a believer.


----------



## deafboy

Not sure why that is so hard to believe... if he can throw a lot more volts at it I don't see why not. I can do 1420 on the cores and I don't have the AB hack.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Not sure why that is so hard to believe... if he can throw a lot more volts at it I don't see why not. I can do 1420 on the cores and I don't have the AB hack.


Well you have some extremely rare 670's there. Don't know how you got two that can both do it must have been from the same batch?


----------



## szeged

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765314

first run of the night, gonna try to get to 18500+ by the end of the night.


----------



## lightsout

19.5k GPU score nice.


----------



## szeged

and again with some more memory clocks



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765437


----------



## lightsout

Let's see a 20k graphics score









I know this is the pscore thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> and again with some more memory clocks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765437


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


----------



## rdr09

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882


----------



## gotendbz1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7765743


oc the ram some and you get over 16k graphic score easy.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gotendbz1*
> 
> oc the ram some and you get over 16k graphic score easy.


Yes ik but focusing on core first then mem


----------



## Devildog83

I know this is the 3rd place I have posted this but I am #1.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I know this is the 3rd place I have posted this but I am #1.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


Is the clock speed really 1100? IS that with Tess off?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the clock speed really 1100? IS that with Tess off?


No, it's Valid. Tessy is on. My clocks were 1230/1400, don't ask me why it shows up like that. As far as valid results I had the top 3 scores. It also shows as an HIS card on the validation.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Is the clock speed really 1100? IS that with Tess off?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's Valid. Tessy is on. My clocks were 1230/1400, don't ask me why it shows up like that. As far as valid results I had the top 3 scores. It also shows as an HIS card on the validation.
Click to expand...

Congrats thats pretty cool having the top score. I would have figured it would go to some water setup with 1350 cores or something.


----------



## alancsalt

It's not the #1 for all hardware combinations.. it's only #1 for the AMD Radeon HD 7870 and AMD FX-8350 combo, isn't it?.


----------



## lightsout

Oh I thought it was all crossfire 7870 setups.


----------



## BertolomeoDiaz

p16772
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7514331
x6965
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7514280
benutzer=user: berto = BertolomeoDiaz


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh I thought it was all crossfire 7870 setups.


It's a good score for the hardware used..

If filtered for highest Futuremark-valid 2 x 7870 score P15246 (i7-4770K....)


----------



## Mega Man

yet his graphics score is actually higher


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's not the #1 for all hardware combinations.. it's only #1 for the AMD Radeon HD 7870 and AMD FX-8350 combo, isn't it?.


Yes it is. Just 8350's


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Maybe on the memory but not the core, I can't see that. I would like to see even a GPUZ validation with 1500 on the core. Then I will be a believer.


Links in my signature. 1483 core and 8108 effective mem. Will try for 1500 core tonight with a new bios


----------



## Mega Man

is anyone else unable to run in 8.1? in win 7 i run fine but in 8.1 it reboots after first test ....


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is anyone else unable to run in 8.1? in win 7 i run fine but in 8.1 it reboots after first test ....


System memory? I noticed win 8 isn't as stable as win 7 with memory overclocks, I was benching everything easily in 7 & when I put the win 8 drive on it was crashing all over the place, had to loosen the memory timings. Lowering the clock/increasing vdimm should do the trick too.


----------



## Mega Man

i dont think so i think it is either bios or program related.

i can do everything else in win 8 including rendering bluerays prime ibt-avx


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Links in my signature. 1483 core and 8108 effective mem. Will try for 1500 core tonight with a new bios


I would just like to see validation, I am not saying you are lying but a lot of folks make some outrageous claims without proof. Then I would like to see it run anything without crashing.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I would just like to see validation, I am not saying you are lying but a lot of folks make some outrageous claims without proof. Then I would like to see it run anything without crashing.


The proof is in my signature. Look at the 3dmark results. It shows what the speeds were during the run. What exactly does a gpuz validation prove? That i changed the clocked for 5 seconds to get the validation through?


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> is anyone else unable to run in 8.1? in win 7 i run fine but in 8.1 it reboots after first test ....


I am able to run it in 8.1


----------



## Mega Man

yea... but you dont have a giga board... which is where i think the issue is ... maybe i am full of it... who knows. but again works great on win7,


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> I am able to run it in 8.1


Same here


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> The proof is in my signature. Look at the 3dmark results. It shows what the speeds were during the run. What exactly does a gpuz validation prove? That i changed the clocked for 5 seconds to get the validation through?


OK, you convinced me. The only reason I mentioned GPUZ is that system info for 3DMark11 can get screwed up, I am sure messing with the bios doesn't help that. Here is a run for me that was about 1235/1450 but it doesn't show that. I am a believer now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500


----------



## gridlock33

On El Cheapo


----------



## Korayyy

So, I hit 19833 today with 2x R9 290 @ 1180/1490 and a 3570K. My ultimate goal is to hit 20k but I don't think it will happen as my CPU doesn't like to clock too terribly well and maxes out at 4.8 @ 1.5v... It is miserable. But you guys have any other tips on maximizing my score to try and hit 20k? Thanks


----------



## lightsout

Man your so close. Is your ram oc'd as best you can?


----------



## Korayyy

Actually haven't touched the ram :/ it is at 1866 right now on stock timings. That completely slipped my mind thanks for the information and a good reminder.


----------



## lightsout

No problem. Hopefully that pushes you over the edge.


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


Nice GPU score man









But still, your physics score is very low for those clocks.

Did you try to overclock the CPU/NB a little more and perhaps your RAM as well?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice GPU score man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still, your physics score is very low for those clocks.
> 
> Did you try to overclock the CPU/NB a little more and perhaps your RAM as well?


Its went low after i upgraded from Windows 7 to 8.1

Also my settings

CPU/NB: 2800MHz
HT: 2600
RAM: 2400MHz


----------



## hurricane28

Ah oke, nice settings.

And that's why i do not upgrade to Windows 8 because its a flop







lol


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah oke, nice settings.
> 
> And that's why i do not upgrade to Windows 8 because its a flop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


If you like to bench i would definitely avoid it. Windows 7 i could play with clocks as much as i wanted. Was at 5.5GHz with 7 but 8.1 anything after 5.2GHz just flips out


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> If you like to bench i would definitely avoid it. Windows 7 i could play with clocks as much as i wanted. Was at 5.5GHz with 7 but 8.1 anything after 5.2GHz just flips out


Yea, well its nice to run some benches but i like playing games more because that is the reason i put this PC together









And about Windows 8, i hear so many different statements from people who use Windows 8 and most of them are not very pleased by it so i stay with windows 7 for a while until microsoft sort out their thing


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yea, well its nice to run some benches but i like playing games more because that is the reason i put this PC together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And about Windows 8, i hear so many different statements from people who use Windows 8 and most of them are not very pleased by it so i stay with windows 7 for a while until microsoft sort out their thing


Good choice. I'm thinking of going back to Windows 7 after i back all my data up


----------



## hurricane28

Wise decision


----------



## Devildog83

I agree with you guys, if I wanted a tablet I would get one. I am staying with 7 too.


----------



## Mega Man

meh both have their advantages, imo games run much smoother on win 8 and it more evenly uses cores, but there is more overhead and it scores less then win 7, which is why i dual boot


----------



## Wickedtt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7759170 This was my first run with the new CPU i can bench at 4.7ghz HT on ill update is soon


----------



## HighTemplar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> meh both have their advantages, imo games run much smoother on win 8 and it more evenly uses cores, but there is more overhead and it scores less then win 7, which is why i dual boot


Same.


----------



## ttrudgeon

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7581889

My first run after building my new setup. 25mhz overclock on gpu and 50mhz on memory for the 780's and only running the CPU at 4.2 with memory at 1866. I'd like to go more when I can grab some better cooling. For now this is really stable and stays quiet when gaming at 1440p.

Edit: Changed the overclock to 50mhz and 100mhz respectively on the gpu and memory to get over 19000 this time. I will slowly work my way up, would like to hit 20000.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7796387


----------



## HL2-4-Life

First run on my main rig after upgrading to two way R9 290X and Windows 8.1 (actually, the OS was a downgrade, should have stuck with Win7). Anyway, CPU's at 4.25ghz and cards are clocked at 1000mhz/1250mhz (5000mhz effective).....P20284
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7803691


----------



## lightsout

Put an H80 on my 780 last night. Broke 13k Pscore and 15k graphics score.
Cards not the best thats at 1267mhz and 6600 memory.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7805451


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Put an H80 on my 780 last night. Broke 13k Pscore and 15k graphics score.
> Cards not the best thats at 1267mhz and 6600 memory.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7805451


That's all you can get bud. What volts are you at


----------



## lightsout

No thats not all I can get. But I don't think it will be too much more. That was at 1.275v. I don't want to spoil all the fun and max it just yet.







On air the max I could run 3dmark at that voltage was one bin lower (13mhz) I just bumped it and tried it.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> First run on my main rig after upgrading to two way R9 290X and Windows 8.1 (actually, the OS was a downgrade, should have stuck with Win7). Anyway, CPU's at 4.25ghz and cards are clocked at 1000mhz/1250mhz (5000mhz effective).....P20284
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7803691


Are your cards on air? I think they are throttling on you, I am on windows 8.1 same as you and mine score quite a bit higher on graphics. These are stock clocks as well...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7806067 29k graphics score, nvm the overall P20686 just look at the graphics


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Are your cards on air? I think they are throttling on you, I am on windows 8.1 same as you and mine score quite a bit higher on graphics. These are stock clocks as well...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7806067 29k graphics score, nvm the overall P20686 just look at the graphics


Different cpus & overclock can affect scores too, the 3930k can generally do better on the physics (& overall), but tends to give a lower graphics score.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No thats not all I can get. But I don't think it will be too much more. That was at 1.275v. I don't want to spoil all the fun and max it just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air the max I could run 3dmark at that voltage was one bin lower (13mhz) I just bumped it and tried it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Put an H80 on my 780 last night. Broke 13k Pscore and 15k graphics score.
> Cards not the best thats at 1267mhz and 6600 memory.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7805451


Push it


----------



## lightsout

Can't even do 1306 at 1.35v







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No thats not all I can get. But I don't think it will be too much more. That was at 1.275v. I don't want to spoil all the fun and max it just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On air the max I could run 3dmark at that voltage was one bin lower (13mhz) I just bumped it and tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Put an H80 on my 780 last night. Broke 13k Pscore and 15k graphics score.
> Cards not the best thats at 1267mhz and 6600 memory.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7805451
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Push it
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can't even do 1306 at 1.35v


That sucks but to rub it in lol











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


----------



## lightsout

Haha very nice. Is that clock correctly reported at 1300?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can't even do 1306 at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks but to rub it in lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Haha very nice. Is that clock correctly reported at 1300?


Nahhh

its set to 1300 in AB but it actually runs at 1297/1824 but i have done 1330/1804 in Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1489964


----------



## smartdroid

Benching without driver tweaking









Single R9 280X

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7459111?

Single R9 290

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609395?

R9 290 crossfire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7542402?

R9 290 trifire

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7806875?


----------



## lightsout

What voltage does 1297 require?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Haha very nice. Is that clock correctly reported at 1300?
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhh
> 
> its set to 1300 in AB but it actually runs at 1297/1824 but i have done 1330/1804 in Firestrike
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1489964
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What voltage does 1297 require?


1.3v in AB


----------



## lightsout

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What voltage does 1297 require?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3v in AB
Click to expand...


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks


No problem


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
Click to expand...

I was bummed about my card at first. But it's 90% for gaming. I run 1215 @1.2v for my game clock. Still a beast of a card.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I was bummed about my card at first. But it's 90% for gaming. I run 1215 @1.2v for my game clock. Still a beast of a card.


I was pretty bummed when i first got my card as i thought it was gonna clock terrible as it only had a ASIC of 62.6%. My everyday clocks are 1265/1600 @1.219v


----------



## lightsout

Yeah mine isn't all that far off. 1300 was the number I had hoped for, but in real world use its not like I can tell a difference. My Asic is 73.9%


----------



## Durvelle27

True real world you wouldn't see a big difference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah mine isn't all that far off. 1300 was the number I had hoped for, but in real world use its not like I can tell a difference. My Asic is 73.9%


----------



## mxthunder

just beat my pb. not bad for an i5 and a single gpu imo


----------



## Farih

Little 270x flexing its muscle's









Hoping to get it over 1300mhz soon.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7801629


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Little 270x flexing its muscle's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get it over 1300mhz soon.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7801629


Impressive, that's close to my old GTX 670 PE's score.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Are your cards on air? I think they are throttling on you, I am on windows 8.1 same as you and mine score quite a bit higher on graphics. These are stock clocks as well...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7806067 29k graphics score, nvm the overall P20686 just look at the graphics


Yep, comtemplating a 3rd card + WC, gonna get pretty expensive hence I'm biding time with stock cooler for now.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Impressive, that's close to my old GTX 670 PE's score.


Its already higher then my old GTX670 (9900 score) and almost higher then my old 7950's to (10280 score)
Granted the GTX670 wasnt overvolted and the 7950 was overvolted but still only reached 1120mhz.

This 270x is now on 1.268V but i reckon i should get it over 1300mhz with 1.300V
Also the CPU was just on 4,6ghz, normally i bench with 4,8 or 5,0ghz.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its already higher then my old GTX670 (9900 score) and almost higher then my old 7950's to (10280 score)
> Granted the GTX670 wasnt overvolted and the 7950 was overvolted but still only reached 1120mhz.
> 
> This 270x is now on 1.268V but i reckon i should get it over 1300mhz with 1.300V
> Also the CPU was just on 4,6ghz, normally i bench with 4,8 or 5,0ghz.


Nice, I had no idea that re-branded Pitcairn, with a ~$200 MSRP could beat what I paid $400 for last year.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartdroid*
> 
> Benching without driver tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single R9 280X
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7459111?
> 
> Single R9 290
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7609395?
> 
> R9 290 crossfire
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7542402?
> 
> R9 290 trifire
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7806875?


Was that 4930k run stock at 3.4ghz?


----------



## smartdroid

If memory doesn't fail me it should be @4.5GHz.


----------



## noxon

Slightly overclocked 660Ti








-Almost 1500core on water.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7801115
http://hwbot.org/submission/2480651


----------



## ttrudgeon

Beat my old score. All on air, and with little knowledge of overclocking.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7812801

Broke 20,000 with my GTX 780's on air in a small Corsair 330R case. I plan to upgrade to a larger case and watercooling for the videocards soon.


----------



## Elyminator

well i'm breaking in a new 4770k I got crud on the lotto this time around only 4.4 ghz but the scores aren't far under my 3770k that was at 4.7 that said i think for whatever reason the newer set up has more stability on the pcie lanes because the old 7950 is up to new heights. the new high score for me http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7813268 ~500 points worse in physics but 300 points better in graphics when compared to my older best led to exactly a 150 point score boost = happy me despite my luck on the i7


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Nice, I had no idea that re-branded Pitcairn, with a ~$200 MSRP could beat what I paid $400 for last year.


Well that's the thing, it's not just a re-branded card. Yes it's Pitcairn but there is very noticeable changes. Even at 1.3v I can't get my 7870 further than 1500 Mhz on the memory while my 270x (both Devil's) can get to near 1600Mhz at stock volts. I think it's native ability to get higher memory clocks is what makes it perform better than the 7870. I want to try and get the VDDC higher on mine but I am afraid of bricking the card with a bios mod.


----------



## Jack Mac

Interesting, it's good that there are some OCing improvements. That's a really impressive card for around $200.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Well that's the thing, it's not just a re-branded card. Yes it's Pitcairn but there is very noticeable changes. Even at 1.3v I can't get my 7870 further than 1500 Mhz on the memory while my 270x (both Devil's) can get to near 1600Mhz at stock volts. I think it's native ability to get higher memory clocks is what makes it perform better than the 7870. I want to try and get the VDDC higher on mine but I am afraid of bricking the card with a bios mod.


Dont the devils have a bios switch ?

I use the second bios on mine to play with and if something goes wrong i can switch back to the first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Interesting, it's good that there are some OCing improvements. That's a really impressive card for around $200.


Wait till i overvolt my 260x, overclock on stock voltage is allready as fast as my GTX650ti boost overvolted.
Once overvolted i think it will be like an 7850 overvolted (wich i also have lol)


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Dont the devils have a bios switch ?
> 
> I use the second bios on mine to play with and if something goes wrong i can switch back to the first.
> Wait till i overvolt my 260x, overclock on stock voltage is allready as fast as my GTX650ti boost overvolted.
> Once overvolted i think it will be like an 7850 overvolted (wich i also have lol)


No, I think you need to go to a 280x for a dual bios.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7818390

And... I wont break 11K.. at least not with this CPU hehe
ASIC: 94.1%
SKHynix
+12mV
+75MHz
+500MHz
1300/4000

I'll probably step up to a 780 in a few months


----------



## Elyminator

Well I bought myself a christmas gift. found a 7970 ghz edition on sale and bought it. currently crossfired in slot 2 with my 7950 in slot one. it's voltage locked unfortunately so i don't think it's gonna clock super high with out work that said here's a fresh score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7823232 hoping i can squeeze some more out and break 18k


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> No, I think you need to go to a 280x for a dual bios.


My 270x toxic has a bios switch








One of the reasons why i got it .

Made a good choice it seems, was thinking of the Devil or Hawk to.

Shame my 260x doesnt have a bios switch though.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> My 270x toxic has a bios switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why i got it .
> 
> Made a good choice it seems, was thinking of the Devil or Hawk to.
> 
> Shame my 260x doesnt have a bios switch though.


I thought seriously about the Toxic too, but the color is soooooo.. ugly to me, LOL. I already had a 7870 Devil also and my X-Fire set-up does well and looks even better. If and when I upgrade to a 290x someday I will chose the best single card solution out there but when I built this system it was for fun and I wanted to create my masterpiece visually as well as having good performance. I am very close to being done and then I will start another one.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> My 270x toxic has a bios switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the reasons why i got it .
> 
> Made a good choice it seems, was thinking of the Devil or Hawk to.
> 
> Shame my 260x doesnt have a bios switch though.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought seriously about the Toxic too, but the color is soooooo.. ugly to me, LOL. I already had a 7870 Devil also and my X-Fire set-up does well and looks even better. If and when I upgrade to a 290x someday I will chose the best single card solution out there but when I built this system it was for fun and I wanted to create my masterpiece visually as well as having good performance. I am very close to being done and then I will start another one.
Click to expand...

or instead of going single card go 4 cards of nothing but the best !!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or instead of going single card go 4 cards of nothing but the best !!


Dang, you're running 4-way CF HD7970?! That's nutz, I had a 3-way HD7970 setup, before going 2-way R9 290X, and when CF works, framerate and smoothness was breath-taking. Trouble is, not all games play nice with 3 cards, let alone 4. Presently loving my 2 way R9 290X, toying with going water cooling, and perhaps a 3rd card......but like I'd said, I'm just toying with the idea. The 2 way R9 290X performs very similarly to 3 way HD7970, but with less CF issues obviously.


----------



## Mega Man

everyone talk s about them but i neve have had cfx issues, program issues ( IE the developer didnt care and it just never worked right ) but never cfx issues


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or instead of going single card go 4 cards of nothing but the best !!


I can't put any more money in my rig until I get some things done around my house or I will end up single faster than you can say Rumplestilskin.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> everyone talk s about them but i neve have had cfx issues, program issues ( IE the developer didnt care and it just never worked right ) but never cfx issues


I wasn't saying that I had specific or major issues with 3 way CFX per se, rather, it has to do with negative scaling when CFX doesn't work. I've been running CF systems since owning 2x HD2900XT's from way back, there were some major issues with CF back then, but I've not had any system crash, BSOD, instability or any major issues with regards to CFX since the HD5870's onwards.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> or instead of going single card go 4 cards of nothing but the best !!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't put any more money in my rig until I get some things done around my house or I will end up single faster than you can say Rumplestilskin.
Click to expand...

i know what oyu mean but i aint letting it stop me

in other new due to my mother having surgery i wont be able to get my r9s







this month. but as soon as they launch i will be buying 4 limited edition komodos !!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> everyone talk s about them but i neve have had cfx issues, program issues ( IE the developer didnt care and it just never worked right ) but never cfx issues


When i had 7970 trifire it was the smoothest gaming experience i ever had. Coming from trisli gtx280 to sli gtx 680 to xfire 7970. I bought a fourth 7970 and played with it for a few weeks but i found trifire smoother so i got rid of it. Now i have trifire 290x and it has minute hitching (microstutter). Hard to explain and not detectable if you were looking over my shoulder but i can feel it in my controls that it is hitching every few seconds and it annoys the bejeezies put of me. Even with radeon pro it is there. Trifire 7970 has definitely been the smoothest. I had no need for radeon pro except for older games it helped some.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i know what oyu mean but i aint letting it stop me
> 
> in other new due to my mother having surgery i wont be able to get my r9s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this month. but as soon as they launch i will be buying 4 limited edition komodos !!


I hope your Mother is going to be OK. Best wish's to her for a smooth surgery.


----------



## Mega Man

she is fine thanks though


----------



## yawa

7850 K at 4.5 Ghz

GTX 670 at 1276/1647 Boost Disabled



You know what's going to be interesting in the future of these tests? Someone figuring out how to use the the GCN cores for the physics tests. They are just sitting there being unused. I wonder if a newer driver will get that up and running someday soon?


----------



## Farih

Check this:



Rank 1 270x









1362/1550mhz @ 1.35V (56 degrees max at 84% fan)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> 7850 K at 4.5 Ghz
> 
> GTX 670 at 1276/1647 Boost Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's going to be interesting in the future of these tests? Someone figuring out how to use the the GCN cores for the physics tests. They are just sitting there being unused. I wonder if a newer driver will get that up and running someday soon?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6957519

Slightly higher than my 6800K


----------



## BradleyW

Is this score normal?

3D Mark 11
Performance Preset
GPU's Stock
CPU 4.5GHz HT

Graphics Score = 28,539

GT1 = 128
GT2 = 146
GT3 = 187
GT4 = 82

Physics = 13,400
Combined = 10,500
P21,550

Thank you.


----------



## mxthunder

small gain on my last best


----------



## Farih

Not any cards of interrest for all you bigshots but both are rank 1 in 3Dmark 11









Rank 1 270x


Rank 1 in FS to:


Rank 1 260x


----------



## yawa

I've slowly been upping the ante on both the GPU and APU for a few benches, trying achieve stablity.

So here is 3D Mark 11 with the 290X at 1179/1291 +100mv and Kaveri at 4.6 Ghz at 1.488

P9615
G: 15611
P: 4587
C: 4301


----------



## lightsout

I thought the 290x was good for like 17-18k at similar clocks on the graphics score.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> I've slowly been upping the ante on both the GPU and APU for a few benches, trying achieve stablity.
> 
> So here is 3D Mark 11 with the 290X at 1179/1291 +100mv and Kaveri at 4.6 Ghz at 1.488
> 
> P9615
> G: 15611
> P: 4587
> C: 4301


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I thought the 290x was good for like 17-18k at similar clocks on the graphics score.


The A10 7850K is holding the score back for sure.


----------



## lightsout

Figured that wasn't helping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I thought the 290x was good for like 17-18k at similar clocks on the graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> The A10 7850K is holding the score back for sure.
Click to expand...


----------



## steadly2004

Here is my rig, just got a bench in at 1294mhz and +300 memory. 18.3K on the graphics score. Best I had on my 290 was 16.6k, makes me feel like making the jump was worth it.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here is my rig, just got a bench in at 1294mhz and +300 memory. 18.3K on the graphics score. Best I had on my 290 was 16.6k, makes me feel like making the jump was worth it.


Nice score there!! You managed to get 200 points higher graphics score than my 270x/7870 X-fire. How much was that card?


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice score there!! You managed to get 200 points higher graphics score than my 270x/7870 X-fire. How much was that card?


Got it from Newegg at ~$680 with Assassin's Creed 4 (not that I would have bough that game though, but free is good)


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here is my rig, just got a bench in at 1294mhz and +300 memory. 18.3K on the graphics score. Best I had on my 290 was 16.6k, makes me feel like making the jump was worth it.


Graphics score looks lower than my OC'd 290


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here is my rig, just got a bench in at 1294mhz and +300 memory. 18.3K on the graphics score. Best I had on my 290 was 16.6k, makes me feel like making the jump was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics score looks lower than my OC'd 290
Click to expand...

What did you score? Are you on air or water? Congrats if you got that on air. I couldn't get my 290 to bench in the 1150-1200 range without lots of throttling down below 1000mhz.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durvelle27

R9 290 @1215/1450 using a Accelero Xtreme III

Graphics Score: 17133

&

GTX 780 @1300/1824 on Water

Graphics Score: 16376

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> What did you score? Are you on air or water? Congrats if you got that on air. I couldn't get my 290 to bench in the 1150-1200 range without lots of throttling down below 1000mhz.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> R9 290 @1215/1450 using a Accelero Xtreme III
> 
> Graphics Score: 17133
> 
> &
> 
> GTX 780 @1300/1824 on Water
> 
> Graphics Score: 16376


17,133 is a little less than 18,364 last time I checked. lol but it's all good.







But it's still a great score for a 290, I couldn't get mine that high and it came with the better than stock twin frzr cooler. I see you changed over to a 780, I wonder if you had put the 290 on water what it would have done. How were your temps with that 290 and Accelero Xtreme?

....OR are you talking about the 19k score you put up by reducing tessellation with drivers? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626237


Not trying to be an ass or anything, just when you come out saying "your score is lower than mine" you're kinda calling me out. Just saying from the looks of it I got ya beat on all fronts.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> 17,133 is a little less than 18,364 last time I checked. lol but it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's still a great score for a 290, I couldn't get mine that high and it came with the better than stock twin frzr cooler. I see you changed over to a 780, I wonder if you had put the 290 on water what it would have done. How were your temps with that 290 and Accelero Xtreme?
> 
> ....OR are you talking about the 19k score you put up by reducing tessellation with drivers? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626237
> 
> 
> Not trying to be an ass or anything, just when you come out saying "your score is lower than mine" you're kinda calling me out. Just saying from the looks of it I got ya beat on all fronts.


Sorry bud on mobile. So score looked like 17,000. At those clocks it never broke 74°C with 1.3V and at daily clocks it ran at 65°C @100% Fan speeds. I originally didn't plan to get a 780. I had sold my Sapphire R9 290 for $535 planning to get another 290+WB but they were all sold out and when they finally came back they were going for $500 so I just bought a Reference 780 new for $425 + WB $70 and just fell in love with Shadow Play


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> 17,133 is a little less than 18,364 last time I checked. lol but it's all good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's still a great score for a 290, I couldn't get mine that high and it came with the better than stock twin frzr cooler. I see you changed over to a 780, I wonder if you had put the 290 on water what it would have done. How were your temps with that 290 and Accelero Xtreme?
> 
> ....OR are you talking about the 19k score you put up by reducing tessellation with drivers? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626237
> 
> 
> Not trying to be an ass or anything, just when you come out saying "your score is lower than mine" you're kinda calling me out. Just saying from the looks of it I got ya beat on all fronts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud on mobile. So score looked like 17,000. At those clocks it never broke 74°C with 1.3V and at daily clocks it ran at 65°C @100% Fan speeds. I originally didn't plan to get a 780. I had sold my Sapphire R9 290 for $535 planning to get another 290+WB but they were all sold out and when they finally came back they were going for $500 so I just bought a Reference 780 new for $425 + WB $70 and just fell in love with Shadow Play
Click to expand...

Cool. Sounds like you got a good deal on that 780, scores well too. At that price you can add another for SLI in the future.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Cool. Sounds like you got a good deal on that 780, scores well too. At that price you can add another for SLI in the future.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes I plan to add a second reference 780 soon. Main reason for me switching to i7


----------



## zGunBLADEz

i guess my 7970 still have it XD
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7889417

1400/2000 GScore 14244
Love chicago weather XD


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here is my rig, just got a bench in at 1294mhz and +300 memory. 18.3K on the graphics score. Best I had on my 290 was 16.6k, makes me feel like making the jump was worth it.


that's the thing about Hawaii . . . most can't quite oc well but if it can, you'll see that it is not too far off . . .

290 @ 1300 . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i guess my 7970 still have it XD
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7889417
> 
> 1400/2000 GScore 14244
> Love chicago weather XD


wow. good job!


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that's the thing about Hawaii . . . most can't quite oc well but if it can, you'll see that it is not too far off . . .
> 
> 290 @ 1300 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320
> wow. good job!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> that's the thing about Hawaii . . . most can't quite oc well but if it can, you'll see that it is not too far off . . .
> 
> 290 @ 1300 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320
> wow. good job!


Pretty nice 290 - is that flashed to a 290x?

I still like this graphics score for $440, yes I know the physics is low but if I cared that much about the P score I would spend a ton more and go 4770K. Good thing I really only care about the Graphics score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here is my rig, just got a bench in at 1294mhz and +300 memory. 18.3K on the graphics score. Best I had on my 290 was 16.6k, makes me feel like making the jump was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's the thing about Hawaii . . . most can't quite oc well but if it can, you'll see that it is not too far off . . .
> 
> 290 @ 1300 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> i guess my 7970 still have it XD
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7889417
> 
> 1400/2000 GScore 14244
> Love chicago weather XD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow. good job!
Click to expand...

Very nice 290 score (beats me by a good bit). Is that watercooled?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Very nice 290 score (beats me by a good bit). Is that watercooled?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


i think it's your cpu oc that's holding yours back. it is watercooled. the thing with the 780s is they can go higher with ease relatively speaking.

edit: may i add that in 3DMark extreme bench the 780 Ti pulls away.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Pretty nice 290 - is that flashed to a 290x?
> 
> I still like this graphics score for $440, yes I know the physics is low but if I cared that much about the P score I would spend a ton more and go 4770K. Good thing I really only care about the Graphics score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500


no, mine will not unlock and i am using the original bios. any higher will have to be done through driver updates . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Very nice 290 score (beats me by a good bit). Is that watercooled?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> i think it's your cpu oc that's holding yours back. it is watercooled. the thing with the 780s is they can go higher with ease relatively speaking.
> 
> edit: may i add that in 3DMark extreme bench the 780 Ti pulls away.
Click to expand...

yea, until the memory bandwidth holds it back at higher res * then amd starts to shine


----------



## Jack Mac

If you're taking about stock though, the 780Ti has faster memory.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> yea, until the memory bandwidth holds it back at higher res * then amd starts to shine


AMD fan boy


----------



## Jack Mac

How does that make someone a fanboy? The 290s have faster memory when OC'd because of the wider memory bus.


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> How does that make someone a fanboy? The 290s have faster memory when OC'd because of the wider memory bus.


It has a wider memory bus, however the memory is clocked slower so its some what of a stalemate at final throughput. And as far as I've seen the 290x and 780ti are pretty close with the ti pulling ahead is certain games at 4k when they're both overclocked. Last site I read said like 5-13% faster with both overclocked, but costs like %30 more when comparing release prices. Current prices close the gap though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> How does that make someone a fanboy? The 290s have faster memory when OC'd because of the wider memory bus.


Megaman and Hurricane28 know each other, see the red face, it was a jab all in fun.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Megaman and Hurricane28 know each other, see the red face, it was a jab all in fun.


I'm calling you out man.









My 780 vs your 7870/270X


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I'm calling you out man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 vs your 7870/270X


Out to lunch?

Ok what's your highest graphics score on 3dMark11?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Out to lunch?
> 
> Ok what's your highest graphics score on 3dMark11?


Lol

16,379


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 16,379


I'm Not sayin'.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I'm Not sayin'.


XD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> XD


OK, I am sure you already saw it but it was 18,156.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> OK, I am sure you already saw it but it was 18,156.


I all unfairness

XD


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I all unfairness
> 
> XD


It is cause I have 2 cards


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> It is cause I have 2 cards


Alrighty new rule. Single cards only hahahaha


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Alrighty new rule. Single cards only hahahaha


LOL, I am not doing that again, every time I do I have to reinstall the drivers.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> LOL, I am not doing that again, every time I do I have to reinstall the drivers.


No excuses


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Megaman and Hurricane28 know each other, see the red face, it was a jab all in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling you out man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 780 vs your 7870/270X
Click to expand...

ill call you out.

it is firestrike and only a 290 and in win 8. but come talk to me when you beat it !

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734640


----------



## Jack Mac

1340 on the core of that 290? That's impressive, I thought I had a decent OCer...


----------



## Mega Man

isnt mine


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> isnt mine


Ha

Weres yours


----------



## Mega Man

i never said it is mine i did say i called you out, you claim your 780 is better, prove it


----------



## tsm106

lol... grabs a blunt


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> i never said it is mine i did say i called you out, you claim your 780 is better, prove it


Alrighty then lol


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> ill call you out.
> 
> it is firestrike and only a 290 and in win 8. but come talk to me when you beat it !
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7734640


It's not fire-strike.


----------



## Mega Man

your absolutely right, my bad i thought my friend sent me a firestrike which he normally does.

either way, can you beat it ? can you come close ?

i want to see the differences between 780,
nvidias what what you call it? second top chip or third ? ( only ones that can touch it is the 780ti, titan, and possibly the unreleases { last i knew } 790 that i know of )

vs amds 290, the second top chip

but here ill get you both !

HERE is firestrike as well so now you have either or !
www.3dmark.com/fs/1425869


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your absolutely right, my bad i thought my friend sent me a firestrike which he normally does.
> 
> either way, can you beat it ? can you come close ?
> 
> i want to see the differences between 780,
> nvidias what what you call it? second top chip or third ? ( only ones that can touch it is the 780ti, titan, and possibly the unreleases { last i knew } 790 that i know of )
> 
> vs amds 290, the second top chip


From what I have seen only the 290's, 290x's, 290's that have been flashed to 290x's and the 780ti can consistently get over 18,000 graphics on 3DMark11 unless you are talking X-Fire or SLI like here. The GTX 780 seems to be stuck well below for the most part.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7768500


----------



## Mega Man

nah it has not been flashed if it did 3dm11 would recognize it as a 290x not a 290 as would 3dm


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your absolutely right, my bad i thought my friend sent me a firestrike which he normally does.
> 
> either way, can you beat it ? can you come close ?
> 
> i want to see the differences between 780,
> nvidias what what you call it? second top chip or third ? ( only ones that can touch it is the 780ti, titan, and possibly the unreleases { last i knew } 790 that i know of )
> 
> vs amds 290, the second top chip
> 
> but here ill get you both !
> 
> HERE is firestrike as well so now you have either or !
> www.3dmark.com/fs/1425869


Here you go. LOL I bested your (not your) score with my (not mine) 780, LOL

Beat that score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1512914

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mega Man

you would need core clocks up to/over 3000MHz to do that

also LOD hacks (Level of detail) cant be detected by 3dmark

but i will talk to him. and see if he is interested

~~ NVIDIA only hacks . i never even knew about it, but yea. come talk to me when you can produce a valid result with integrity behind it, i am all for being proved wrong,

but to *hack* your way to it. come on


----------



## Devildog83

That happens all of the time, for some 3DMark won't read all of the cards in the score. No 780 could get 28,000 graphics on 3DMark. I can understand Overclocking and even flashing to a higher card but really, hacks to try and get a better score. Come on man. LOL


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> your absolutely right, my bad i thought my friend sent me a firestrike which he normally does.
> 
> either way, can you beat it ? can you come close ?
> 
> i want to see the differences between 780,
> nvidias what what you call it? second top chip or third ? ( only ones that can touch it is the 780ti, titan, and possibly the unreleases { last i knew } 790 that i know of )
> 
> vs amds 290, the second top chip
> 
> but here ill get you both !
> 
> HERE is firestrike as well so now you have either or !
> www.3dmark.com/fs/1425869


3DMark is kinda funky, why does it say that the card was at 1,000 core/1250 mem for Firestrike. We both know that score is not possible at those clocks.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> 3DMark is kinda funky, why does it say that the card was at 1,000 core/1250 mem for Firestrike. We both know that score is not possible at those clocks.


He's using the PT1T bios that allows up to 2v, it wont show correct clocks. Clocks are the same as 3d11, 1340/1700


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> He's using the PT1T bios that allows up to 2v, it wont show correct clocks. Clocks are the same as 3d11, 1340/1700


AHA, if he's getting 1340 that would explain the high scores. That is one heck of a card.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> Here you go. LOL I bested your (not your) score with my (not mine) 780, LOL
> 
> Beat that score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1512914
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


That score sucks. If you're gonna hax man, do it right.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1514117


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That score sucks. If you're gonna hax man, do it right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1514117


Lol... Like having 4 7970's


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That score sucks. If you're gonna hax man, do it right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1514117
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... Like having 4 7970's
Click to expand...

except with the most crappy graphics since... idk 1990


----------



## gecko991

FM11 at 5452mhz with an old Sandy 2700K. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7785359---14716---


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Air cooled Kingpin:



*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7907995*


----------



## neurotix

SAPPHIRE R9 290 Tri-X

3dmark11


Spoiler: Graphics score 19k 1200/1500mhz







3dmark11 Extreme


Spoiler: Click







3dmark Fire Strike


Spoiler: FIRE HEH HEH







3dmark Fire Strike Extreme


Spoiler: Xtreem


----------



## SeanJ76

i5 [email protected] 5.0ghz on air

2 Evga 670 GTX FTW sli'ed @1319mhz core/3707mhz memory/145% pwr target

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795820


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Air cooled Kingpin:
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7907995*


Nice score there, were you only able to get 1240mhz overclock out of that card? That card should easily oc to 1400mhz being a K/n/G/pin card. Ah, and I see your using Afterburner, which does not have K-boost, meaning you won't see the full potential out of that card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Nice score there, were you only able to get 1240mhz overclock out of that card? That card should easily oc to 1400mhz being a K/n/G/pin card. Ah, and I see your using Afterburner, which does not have K-boost, meaning you won't see the full potential out of that card.


Thanks, but the core is at ~1320MHz per AB and gpuz, not 1240MHz.


----------



## iRUSH

Sig Rig 3dmark 11. Slowly working on overclocking so I should be close to 8500 once I have this buttoned up.


----------



## neurotix

My golden 270X.


Spoiler: 1270/1500


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> My golden 270X.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1270/1500


You dare trying to beat my rank 1 270x ?
Its clocked at 1362mhz


----------



## neurotix

1270 is about the highest I can clock it and still pass, unfortunately









84% ASIC.

1362mhz, yikes, that thing must run hot. What's the ASIC on yours?


----------



## Durvelle27

i7-4770 @4.152GHz + GTX 780 @1300/1824

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> i7-4770 @4.152GHz + GTX 780 @1300/1824
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


Your creepin' up on my graphics score, keep it up.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Your creepin' up on my graphics score, keep it up.


What's yours


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

R9 290 @ 1240/6250, 3770k @ 4.8. Tess on, 15418. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7933396

I ain't done yet.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> What's yours


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*


Will smash once I get my new GPU


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Will smash once I get my new GPU


What are you going to get now?


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> What are you going to get now?


Looking at a 290X or 780 Ti


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Looking at a 290X or 780 Ti


*290x please*









TBH 16,000+ is a nice score for a 780. I am still surprised at the scaling I get with my 7870 and 270X, so close to double the scores even with having to tone down the core on the 7870 and the memory on the 270x.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> *290x please*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH 16,000+ is a nice score for a 780. I am still surprised at the scaling I get with my 7870 and 270X, so close to double the scores even with having to tone down the core on the 7870 and the memory on the 270x.


I don't know still thinking on it. Really love Shadow Play and would hate to lose it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> 1270 is about the highest I can clock it and still pass, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 84% ASIC.
> 
> 1362mhz, yikes, that thing must run hot. What's the ASIC on yours?


79.4% asic.
runs around 65 degrees at 85% fan (mulitple runs)
Toxic cooler is great









24/7 it runs 1250mhz @ 1.23V and only 38% fan max (69 degrees after hours of BF4)


----------



## AddictedGamer93

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7940182

Sapphire 290X with EK block.

1205/1375
76.2% ASIC, Elpida
+200mV
+50% board power


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

1 point from 15.5k, 10 points from 18k GPU....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941175

Somehow this is 1% lower than my previous score.

^ I'm gonna flash a PT1 BIOS and try to beat that GPU score. So close.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> 1 point from 15.5k, 10 points from 18k GPU....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941175
> 
> Somehow this is 1% lower than my previous score.
> 
> ^ I'm gonna flash a PT1 BIOS and try to beat that GPU score. So close.


You can squeeze 10 more points outa' that card. Do it man!


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

I'm gonna give it a shot. I tightened my RAM's timings a bit (from 9-9-9-24 to 8-9-8-22) but I'm gonna try loosening them and getting 1866MHz... This RAM really sucks for OCing.

Also, I feel like my physics score is a bit low for a 3770k @ 4.8GHz.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I'm gonna give it a shot. I tightened my RAM's timings a bit (from 9-9-9-24 to 8-9-8-22) but I'm gonna try loosening them and getting 1866MHz... This RAM really sucks for OCing.
> 
> Also, I feel like my physics score is a bit low for a 3770k @ 4.8GHz.


I don't know about the physics, it looks good but have you tried lowering the memory clock and getting a bit more out the core on the GPU?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I don't know about the physics, it looks good but have you tried lowering the memory clock and getting a bit more out the core on the GPU?


Yes, 6250 effective yields lower score. I reran the test using the same GPU settings, except now my RAM is at 1866MHz 10-10-10-28 instead of 1600MHz 8-9-8-24.

18004 GPU, 11812 physics. Massive improvement, 15681 overall score. RAM speed alone gave me over 175 points.

Time to up my RAM voltage to 1.65v and see if I can clock higher or tighten some timings...

Also, I got my MSI AB hax working so I can add more voltage. Currently running +200mV, max temps are super low so I'm gonna keep going. I want at least 1250MHz.


----------



## neurotix

Almost 12k physics score seems right for an i7 3770k at 4.8ghz.

I've regularly seen submissions from i7s from other posters here with a lower physics score with a 8 thread i7.

You're doing fine. Nice scores btw.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Tess off run for all you HWBot'ers... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941592

11869 physics, 20625 GPU, 17145 total.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes, 6250 effective yields lower score. I reran the test using the same GPU settings, except now my RAM is at 1866MHz 10-10-10-28 instead of 1600MHz 8-9-8-24.
> 
> 18004 GPU, 11812 physics. Massive improvement, 15681 overall score. RAM speed alone gave me over 175 points.
> 
> Time to up my RAM voltage to 1.65v and see if I can clock higher or tighten some timings...
> 
> Also, I got my MSI AB hax working so I can add more voltage. Currently running +200mV, max temps are super low so I'm gonna keep going. I want at least 1250MHz.


Sweet!!!!!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Yes, 6250 effective yields lower score. I reran the test using the same GPU settings, except now my RAM is at 1866MHz 10-10-10-28 instead of 1600MHz 8-9-8-24.
> 
> 18004 GPU, 11812 physics. Massive improvement, 15681 overall score. RAM speed alone gave me over 175 points.
> 
> Time to up my RAM voltage to 1.65v and see if I can clock higher or tighten some timings...
> 
> Also, I got my MSI AB hax working so I can add more voltage. Currently running +200mV, max temps are super low so I'm gonna keep going. I want at least 1250MHz.


ram speed does make a difference. i only have 1600s and have to oc my 290 to 1260 to cross 18K in graphics. good job!

edit: you know what? with your physics and ram speed . . . at 1320 Core you might see 19K.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Max this card can get is 1245mhz... Any higher and my oc resets during a bench, any more voltage and my pc resets.


----------



## yawa

K here's a new one. 13.12 Drivers as my 290 X was not behaving properly under 14.1

Kaveri at 4.6 Ghz with a fan behind the socket to minimize throttling as best I can. 290X at 1182/1337

PScore: 9931
Graphics: 16972
Physics: 4520
Combined: 4289



Anything over 4.5 Ghz on this chip just does not like to give gains.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

You run a Kaveri with a 290x !


----------



## Mega Man

hsa + 290x= amazing !


----------



## yawa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> You run a Kaveri with a 290x !


Watercooled and over clocked.

Mega Man speaks the truth. When games and benches are HSA accelerated, all will become clear.

***P.S. I have a ton of clocking headroom on the card btw (temps max at 46 C in my loop) but I have yet to unlock Afterburner to attempt anything higher than +100mv as it was a fairly fruitless endevour till now with Kaveri loving to throttle.

Later tonight, now that I have (somewhat) figured out that placing cooling on the VRM's and also on the rear of the socket has gone a long way towards stopping the throttling issues on this chip (actual core temps are great and never exceed 48 C, but the socket and VRM's get stupid hot when their isn't any air moving) I will try to break a 10k Pscore with a 4.7 GHz chip clock and a 1250+ 290X clock.

You see, I want to try to get these numbers before Futuremark patches in HSA acceleration ( which is likely considering they are a part of thethe HSA foundation) and the 14.1 drivers that actually enable HSA begin to stabilize, because folks at that point all bets are off in regards to how high the Physics score on Kaveri could ( my money is on 18000+ in Firestrike and 12000+ in 3D Mark 11) and in turn how high the Pscore and combined score could get as well.

So hang tight more to follow.

You see gentlemen, this here is the reason why when AMD showed their 5 Monitor Thief demo they chose to show it on a rig running a 7850k Kaveri ( as opposed to, lets say, the seemingly much more sensible option of using an FX8350) and a 290X, and I'll say right now, it wasn't to tease dual graphics with the R9 series.

Thief will very likely be the first to show this APU at full power ( with the 4 integer cores doing integer things, and the iGPU handling almost exclusively all floating point and physics things), but other stuff will soon follow that should clear the air more. The point of this chip was never to release another high clocking, mid-range APU guysguys (that was Richland's deal), the point of it is to finally show the world what these APU's can do, and how easily they can adapt to meet (or exceed) the needs of someone building a low to mid-range rig, and yes to meet (or exceed) the performance expectations of someone trying to build a high end rig as well.

For those of us building the latter, AMD made it clear early to not be afraid to pair this chip with high end stuff, as the iGPU will not sit idly by doing nothing in such a configuration. Basically where this all winds up is if the chip detects that a superior GFX card is handling the Graphical load, the iGPU will be used exclusively to calculate all the things integer cores suck at (i.e. floating point and physics) effectively turning Kaveri into an i5 4670k equivalent or higher. That is AMD's endgame here. It serves a purpose for all types of builds and intentions, from enthusiast to casual.

If this idea is still muddy and unclear to you, no worries, you'll see what I mean eventually.

I promise.


----------



## Mega Man

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yawa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> You run a Kaveri with a 290x !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watercooled and over clocked.
> 
> Mega Man speaks the truth. When games and benches are HSA accelerated, all will become clear.
> 
> ***P.S. I have a ton of clocking headroom on the card btw (temps max at 46 C in my loop) but I have yet to unlock Afterburner to attempt anything higher than +100mv as it was a fairly fruitless endevour till now with Kaveri loving to throttle.
> 
> Later tonight, now that I have (somewhat) figured out that placing cooling on the VRM's and also on the rear of the socket has gone a long way towards stopping the throttling issues on this chip (actual core temps are great and never exceed 48 C, but the socket and VRM's get stupid hot when their isn't any air moving) I will try to break a 10k Pscore with a 4.7 GHz chip clock and a 1250+ 290X clock.
> 
> You see, I want to try to get these numbers before Futuremark patches in HSA acceleration ( which is likely considering they are a part of thethe HSA foundation) and the 14.1 drivers that actually enable HSA begin to stabilize, because folks at that point all bets are off in regards to how high the Physics score on Kaveri could ( my money is on 18000+ in Firestrike and 12000+ in 3D Mark 11) and in turn how high the Pscore and combined score could get as well.
> 
> So hang tight more to follow.
> 
> You see gentlemen, this here is the reason why when AMD showed their 5 Monitor Thief demo they chose to show it on a rig running a 7850k Kaveri ( as opposed to, lets say, the seemingly much more sensible option of using an FX8350) and a 290X, and I'll say right now, it wasn't to tease dual graphics with the R9 series.
> 
> Thief will very likely be the first to show this APU at full power ( with the 4 integer cores doing integer things, and the iGPU handling almost exclusively all floating point and physics things), but other stuff will soon follow that should clear the air more. The point of this chip was never to release another high clocking, mid-range APU guysguys (that was Richland's deal), the point of it is to finally show the world what these APU's can do, and how easily they can adapt to meet (or exceed) the needs of someone building a low to mid-range rig, and yes to meet (or exceed) the performance expectations of someone trying to build a high end rig as well.
> 
> For those of us building the latter, AMD made it clear early to not be afraid to pair this chip with high end stuff, as the iGPU will not sit idly by doing nothing in such a configuration. Basically where this all winds up is if the chip detects that a superior GFX card is handling the Graphical load, the iGPU will be used exclusively to calculate all the things integer cores suck at (i.e. floating point and physics) effectively turning Kaveri into an i5 4670k equivalent or higher. That is AMD's endgame here. It serves a purpose for all types of builds and intentions, from enthusiast to casual.
> 
> If this idea is still muddy and unclear to you, no worries, you'll see what I mean eventually.
> 
> I promise.
Click to expand...





i still have my hopes up for a ginomo a10-8xxx 4 module ( 8 core ) + like 12-14 core gpu, + gddr5 = no need for high end card !

* for 1080p


----------



## [CyGnus]

yawa you are already hugely botlenecked by your CPU why would you OC the 290X? A 290X should get 15K easily you are reaching only 10...


----------



## yawa

Are you honestly asking someone on an Over clocking forum why they overclock?

You should know the answer to this.

Because I can.


----------



## [CyGnus]

yawa no i am not asking why you overclock i am just wondering whats the point to do it when there is no gains... Dont take me wrong though i am all for better performance


----------



## yawa

Short answer. I do get gains (minimal) and want to break 10k here, and 8k in Firestrike, before HSA acceleration in these benches changes the way we look at setups like this forever and makes higher scores easy.


----------



## Devildog83

The mild overclock would explain why your graphics score is under 17,000 when I have seen many over 19,000. The physics score is about that of my old FX4100 but if what you say is true should crush that once you can utilize HSA.


----------



## marc0053

Physics is a bit low for the cpu clocks but here is my score
marc0053 -- i7 3970x @ 5.26GHz -- GTX 780 Ti kingpin -- 1489MHz / 4037MHz - score = 19291
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7948035


----------



## gotendbz1

sig rig score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716803 @ 1356/1700 1.256v


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

GTX 780 TI Kingpin 1280MHz/ 1937MHz



24/7 clocks.


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## Devildog83

New high - and I didn't have to spend $800+,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7965869



No 1 in 3DMark11

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> New high - and I didn't have to spend $800+,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7965869
> 
> 
> 
> No 1 in 3DMark11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


Neither did i









$425

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7626071

$470

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7782882


----------



## Devildog83

Nice, I spent $440 for almost an 18,400 graphics score, with W/C I could probably get 14,000 p score. I noticed a huge drop off in Physics score in X-Fire. I used to get 8,600 to 8,700 as you can see I am at 8,400 @ 4.9 Gh but the Graphics score is all I care about anyhow.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Nice, I spent $440 for almost an 18,400 graphics score, with W/C I could probably get 14,000 p score. I noticed a huge drop off in Physics score in X-Fire. I used to get 8,600 to 8,700 as you can see I am at 8,400 @ 4.9 Gh but the Graphics score is all I care about anyhow.


not bad at all. I miss my 7870 Xfire setup but single GPUs just scream to me lol.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> not bad at all. I miss my 7870 Xfire setup but single GPUs just scream to me lol.


I hear ya, there are drawbacks to X-Fire. They look so pretty though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I hear ya, there are drawbacks to X-Fire. They look so pretty though.


i didn't mind the few problems. Real reason i went single is because only one of my 7870s supoorted a full waterblock the other only universal which i hate.


----------



## Mega Man

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7967347

finally broke 30k gpu score @ stock ! starting to learn my giga board finally


----------



## Slinky PC

3DMARK 11 EXTREME HALL OF FAME







NVIDIA GTX TITAN 4-WAY SLI








RIVBE i7-4960x 32GB G.Skill 3000MHz Cl 12 vs. RIVE IV EXTREME i7-3930K 32GB Dominator Platinum 2400MHz CL 9

(R4BE X16285) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7980979 vs.
(RIVE X18017) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7114601


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Nice scores Slinky, beastly!


----------



## gecko991

Simply ******ed fast, very cool indeed.


----------



## provost

@ Slinky - Great score! Are you gonna share some details about your clocks and volts, or is that a trade secret








I have to put my 4 way sli Titans to work, as they have been sitting on their arse for way too long


----------



## mxthunder

new pb


----------



## Devildog83

Why does 4 x 7970's beat 4 x Titans so badly. Never mind, I see it's extreme. Nice scores for both Mega and Slinky.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Why does 4 x 7970's beat 4 x Titans so badly. Never mind, I see it's extreme. Nice scores for both Mega and Slinky.


simple.

higher memory bandwidth !


----------



## Slinky PC

Rank 2 ~ 3DMARK 11 Extreme


----------



## Devildog83

New high score. Still can't figure out the low combined score but the Graphics is good for 270x/7870.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000214

#1 again ---

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/3dm11/P/1541/765/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=AMD%20FX-8350&gpuName=AMD%20Radeon%20HD%207870


----------



## UZ7

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7995510

Not quite there yet!
[email protected]
Drivers: 334.89


----------



## Blatsz32

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8018227
good? do i need to squeeze out some performance?


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

You can definitely get higher. 3DMark loves RAM OCs btw.

This is my result with a single 290, [email protected] and my 1600 RAM OCed to 1866.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941592


----------



## Scooby Boostin

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8018265

Not bad with a 2500k!!


----------



## Blatsz32

I'm clocked at 1866 atm, I've tried goign higher but my RAM doesn't like it. According to 3D Mark im clocked at 1600 ..strange


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> I'm clocked at 1866 atm, I've tried goign higher but my RAM doesn't like it. According to 3D Mark im clocked at 1600 ..strange


it tends to read the jedec speed not the bios speed


----------



## hurricane28

3Dmark favors timings over speed. Firestrike likes speed over timings.

I did notice too that 3Dmark does not read the GPU clock speeds correct while Firestrike does read the correct speeds.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> You can definitely get higher. 3DMark loves RAM OCs btw.
> 
> This is my result with a single 290, [email protected] and my 1600 RAM OCed to 1866.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941592


Tessy off is not a legit score. There is no reason to even post it.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Tessy off is not a legit score. There is no reason to even post it.


It is according to HWbot.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> It is according to HWbot.


This is not HWbot, you can post them if you like but they are not legit scores because tessy off gives way higher graphics scores.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> This is not HWbot, you can post them if you like but they are not legit scores because tessy off gives way higher graphics scores.


OCN goes by the HWbot rules though, at least in the Top 3DMark11 scores thread.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> OCN goes by the HWbot rules though, at least in the Top 3DMark11 scores thread.


Sure you can post them but everyone that sees it is going to say "oh tessy is off that's why it's so high". You can't legitimately compare a score with tessy off to a valid score, the graphics score at the very least can be 2,000 + points higher. This thread is just for posting scores so post away but just understand most will view it as not a legit score.


----------



## gecko991

This is with a mild overclock of my new 780ti air cooled, there is way more left on this card.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Sure you can post them but everyone that sees it is going to say "oh tessy is off that's why it's so high". You can't legitimately compare a score with tessy off to a valid score, the graphics score at the very least can be 2,000 + points higher. This thread is just for posting scores so post away but just understand most will view it as not a legit score.


I have no problem with tessy off vs on, a higher score is a higher score.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I have no problem with tessy off vs on, a higher score is a higher score.


That's fine but most will, a higher score is not legit if you cheat. All of these fine folks have spent a ton of time running valid bench's and are not going to take tessy off scores seriously. Just a fact.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> That's fine but most will, a higher score is not legit if you cheat. All of these fine folks have spent a ton of time running valid bench's and are not going to take tessy off scores seriously. Just a fact.


I can see your point, but when I had my 290 I did tessy on and off and now that I have a 780 I honestly don't care about tessy on vs off since it allows AMD to get a decisive lead in a few benchmarks when Nvidia wins in most of them (valley, heaven, etc)


----------



## Osco

Just got X8844 on my first watercooled build. No overclocks yet though!








I also got a P15941. I just ran both benchmarks on default settings though. Not sure if there is something I should have changed.


----------



## Doreguul

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1779254

10614 w 4670k and single 780 gtx classified hydro


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I can see your point, but when I had my 290 I did tessy on and off and now that I have a 780 I honestly don't care about tessy on vs off since it allows AMD to get a decisive lead in a few benchmarks when Nvidia wins in most of them (valley, heaven, etc)


I here that. I don't compare my set up to Intel set-ups because the are such completely different animals, the same way I don't expect somebody to compare their score using a 4300 to my with an 8350, or an HD 7770 to my 7870/270x crossfire. I am or at least recently was #1 for an 8350 with either 2 x 7870's or 270x's and that's how I compare. There are better P scores out there with Intel CPU's but I have not found one with a better graphics score. Getting all frustrated because my Physics score is not as good as an 4770k is counterproductive at best. 3DMark bench's as a whole are by their nature designed to take better advantage of things like Physics that favor Intel so I don't stress it. I worry about what is equal which is the GPU's when I filter for that.


----------



## d1nky

For the LULZ


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Calm down about the whole tess off thing, I thought I posted my tess on score.. Anyway, my tess on score is a bit over 18k GPU with the same physics score. I think that works out to like 15681 or something like that, I can't remember the exact numbers off the top of my head.

Also, this whole "tess off is not legit" thing is a nonissue....

You do realize that Nvidia cards have tweaks that Futuremark can't detect, so for all we know any NV user is using LOD bias tweaks..

My point was that for 2 780's and a 3770k his score is pretty low, not to brag about my score.


----------



## Devildog83

If it was a mistake to post that one then that's fine too, his Physics and Combined scores were pretty low for a 3770k that is also true. Nuff said.

As far as the Tessy off thing I still, even if the other guys I cheat still don't see any reason to cheat. I got well over 20,000 with tessy off too but it means nothing to me. By the way I am very calm and measured so asking me to calm down is a bit insulting. My biggest point was that using tessy off gives an unfair advantage and is easy to spot so why even bother, since it was not intentional and was to just make a point then it's no biggy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> If it was a mistake to post that one then that's fine too, his Physics and Combined scores were pretty low for a 3770k that is also true. Nuff said.
> 
> As far as the Tessy off thing I still, even if the other guys I cheat still don't see any reason to cheat. I got well over 20,000 with tessy off too but it means nothing to me. By the way I am very calm and measured so asking me to calm down is a bit insulting. My biggest point was that using tessy off gives an unfair advantage and is easy to spot so why even bother, since it was not intentional and was to just make a point then it's no biggy.


Tess off isn't cheating, it is disabling tess. In the threads here that specify tess enabled scores for the ranking then tess enabled is required.
For a 'post your score thread' there shouldn't be any issue with tess disabled.

I personally only run tess enabled on AMD when i forget to disable it or for a thread at OCN. For many, it's the tess disabled scores that count & there should be a place to post them.


----------



## Snyderman34

What is the rules on tessellation? I assume since this appears to be just a "post your scores" thread, it doesn't matter if you use tess or not?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Tess off isn't cheating, it is disabling tess. In the threads here that specify tess enabled scores for the ranking then tess enabled is required.
> For a 'post your score thread' there shouldn't be any issue with tess disabled.
> 
> I personally only run tess enabled on AMD when i forget to disable it or for a thread at OCN. For many, it's the tess disabled scores that count & there should be a place to post them.


Then I digress. I had a response written but you know what, post anything you wish, it's not my thread.


----------



## alancsalt

Futuremark does not accept a lot of things, beta drivers, time measurement errors, unlisted whql drivers included. Among them is tesselation-off.
HWbot (on which OCN has a team, and a wider range of hardware is benched) tesselation-off is permitted, I believe that's to balance out undetectable tweaks available to Nvidia benchers.

Some "list" threads here accept tess-off and some don't. It is up to the OP of the thread.

In 3DMark11 tesselation-off usually improves a score by 6 to 9%. In the Top 30 3DMark11 Scores for Single/Dual/Tri/Quad results spreadsheet tesselation-off scores are marked by an X at the end of the row. If that person also has a tess-on score, it is included for comparison.


----------



## neurotix

Tess off is perfectly fine. It's allowed on HWBot. And that's all that matters.


----------



## cssorkinman

Just an example of what disabling tess does. Identical clocks, consecutive runs.


----------



## hurricane28

That is quite an improvement, do you know how to disable tesselation on Nvidia GPU?


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is quite an improvement, do you know how to disable tesselation on Nvidia GPU?


Not possible AFAIK.


----------



## Devildog83

OK I'll bite - sort of. Here's both,

Tessy off -
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8026787

Tessy on -
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8000214

Is there a reason why 3DMark11 only uses 3 of the cores from my 8350?


----------



## jdstock76

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5989812

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990849

Note: These were done with older Nvidia drivers.


----------



## WhiplashPC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8031642

My System spec.
Intel 4770K @ 4.4 GHZ
Asrock extreme 6 z87
2X GTX770 EVGA superclock
16 GB DDR3 2400 MHZ HyperX Beast
256 Samsung 840 pro series SSD
750 Watt Silverstone Power supply
Whiplashpc


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiplashPC*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8031642
> 
> My System spec.
> Intel 4770K @ 4.4 GHZ
> Asrock extreme 6 z87
> 2X GTX770 EVGA superclock
> 16 GB DDR3 2400 MHZ HyperX Beast
> 256 Samsung 840 pro series SSD
> 750 Watt Silverstone Power supply
> Whiplashpc


Your Physics score is low for 4.4GHz

This was done at 4.1GHz


----------



## WhiplashPC

Thanks, Are you using CPU of graphic Physx? I am just curious This is my first test with SLI enabled.


----------



## Vici0us

SLI GTX 760 - i5-4670k @4.2GHz - Z87 extreme6
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8033171


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiplashPC*
> 
> Thanks, Are you using CPU of graphic Physx? I am just curious This is my first test with SLI enabled.


Cpu


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5989812
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5990849
> 
> Note: These were done with older Nvidia drivers.


So after a total system reinstall and all the downloads and updates I'll be doing another test soon. I'm excited.


----------



## CU4TLAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Your Physics score is low for 4.4GHz
> 
> This was done at 4.1GHz


Your physics is pretty low too you know.


----------



## Elyminator

question for you guys whats the p score of a rig with a reasonably overclocked 780ti look like. pretty sure i'm selling my cfx set up and going itx soon


----------



## CU4TLAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> question for you guys whats the p score of a rig with a reasonably overclocked 780ti look like. pretty sure i'm selling my cfx set up and going itx soon


with a 3930k or something and a 780ti you should see between 16000-18500 overclocked.


----------



## Mega Man

~12

just twelve


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CU4TLAN*
> 
> with a 3930k or something and a 780ti you should see between 16000-18500 overclocked.


thanks for the quick response. I can hit about 22k on the graphics with a 7970/50 cfx just sold one and now i'm selling the other. cfx is a pita an matx is too big


----------



## CU4TLAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> thanks for the quick response. I can hit about 22k on the graphics with a 7970/50 cfx just sold one and now i'm selling t-he other. cfx is a pita an matx is too big


NP man


----------



## mxthunder




----------



## Tcoppock




----------



## yunshin

Benched my 24/7 clocks because I'm too lazy to do the real run right now, nothing spectacular.

I7 970 @4.1ghz HT on 1.278v
780 Classified 1228/7000 1.150v
12gb 1600mhz DDR3


----------



## bomberjun

made it to hall of fame! so happy!


----------



## Doreguul

congrats bomberjun


----------



## Canis-X

Finally broke P20000 on 3DMark11 with my GTX590's (flashed to ASUS MARSII)!! Pretty stoked!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8075362


----------



## Mega Man

nice congrats!!


----------



## Canis-X

Thanks! Kinda gave up for a while but decided to give it another go. Anyway, yeah...not bad for these cards I think.


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Thanks! Kinda gave up for a while but decided to give it another go. Anyway, yeah...not bad for these cards I think.


Post here too......

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad/0_20


----------



## Slinky PC




----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> i7-4770 @4.152GHz + GTX 780 @1300/1824
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7935442


Glad to see I'm still able to kill a 4770/ 780 with a [email protected] and 2 670 FTW sli'ed- @ 1319mhz/3707memory/145% power target.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795820


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Glad to see I'm still able to kill a 4770k/ 780ti with a [email protected] and 2 670 FTW sli'ed- @ 1319mhz/3707memory/145% power target.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795820


That is a non k 4770 and non ti card, nice try "killing" as you stated though.


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> That is a non k 4770 and non ti card, nice try "killing" as you stated though.


I kill them all day long..... in benchmarks and games, head over to the Valley 1.0 Leaderboard and you'll see how many I smoke. Haswell cpus are garbage, well known cpu to stay away from.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I kill them all day long..... in benchmarks and games, head over to the Valley 1.0 Leaderboard and you'll see how many I smoke. Haswell cpus are garbage, well known cpu to stay away from.


Um ok, here is my single vs your sli, with a mild overclock.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8097249

And my crossfire vs your SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8097286

Good job destroying me, even on Win 8 which is well known for lower scores.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I kill them all day long..... in benchmarks and games, head over to the Valley 1.0 Leaderboard and you'll see how many I smoke. Haswell cpus are garbage, well known cpu to stay away from.
> 
> 
> 
> Um ok, here is my single vs your sli, with a mild overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8097249
> 
> And my crossfire vs your SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8097286
> 
> Good job destroying me, even on Win 8 which is well known for lower scores.
Click to expand...

He's still about 3400 points higher than your single card graphics score







. In video games and non synthetic benchmarks, that would tell a tale on performance difference.


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> He's still about 3400 points higher than your single card graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In video games and non synthetic benchmarks, that would tell a tale on performance difference.


And it takes 2 cards for him to do that....


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> And it takes 2 cards for him to do that....












What do you expect with 670's? Besides in the US, you can get them for 250$ (x2 = 500$). Your 290x is going for 600$ lowest price for the stock loudass cooler version...


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect with 670's? Besides in the US, you can get them for 250$ (x2 = 500$). Your 290x is going for 600$ lowest price for the stock loudass cooler version...


He was talking about killing higher end stuff with older equipment. So I showed him his sli vs my single, then showed him vs my crossfire, no competition. And yes your talking current prices. The 670's weren't that price new, and neither was the 290x's, so that statement is not accurate.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> I kill them all day long..... in benchmarks and games, head over to the Valley 1.0 Leaderboard and you'll see how many I smoke. Haswell cpus are garbage, well known cpu to stay away from.
> 
> 
> 
> Um ok, here is my single vs your sli, with a mild overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8097249
> 
> And my crossfire vs your SLI
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8097286
> 
> Good job destroying me, even on Win 8 which is well known for lower scores.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still about 3400 points higher than your single card graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In video games and non synthetic benchmarks, that would tell a tale on performance difference.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> He's still about 3400 points higher than your single card graphics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In video games and non synthetic benchmarks, that would tell a tale on performance difference.
> 
> 
> 
> And it takes 2 cards for him to do that....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Storm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect with 670's? Besides in the US, you can get them for 250$ (x2 = 500$). Your 290x is going for 600$ lowest price for the stock loudass cooler version...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was talking about killing higher end stuff with older equipment. So I showed him his sli vs my single, then showed him vs my crossfire, no competition. And yes your talking current prices. The 670's weren't that price new, and neither was the 290x's, so that statement is not accurate.
Click to expand...

wow storm your serving up multiple ppl with crow !


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My single 670 was pretty nice for the time, it OC'ed decently and was all I needed.

After upgrading to my 290, I get almost the same performance as 2x 670's. My old FTW doesn't even compare, not to mention that 2gb VRAM is quite limiting.

On: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941320
Off: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941592

Clocks are 4.8GHz on my 3770k, 1240/1625MHz for my 290. Ram is also OC'ed from 1600MHz to 1866MHz.

IIRC my 670's GPU score was low 11's, I get just over 18k with my 290. Double the VRAM helps a lot for Skyrim, those texture packs add up quickly.

I personally prefer a single, newer and more powerful GPU to going CF/SLI.


----------



## Mega Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> My single 670 was pretty nice for the time, it OC'ed decently and was all I needed.
> 
> After upgrading to my 290, I get almost the same performance as 2x 670's. My old FTW doesn't even compare, not to mention that 2gb VRAM is quite limiting.
> 
> On: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941320
> Off: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7941592
> 
> Clocks are 4.8GHz on my 3770k, 1240/1625MHz for my 290. Ram is also OC'ed from 1600MHz to 1866MHz.
> 
> IIRC my 670's GPU score was low 11's, I get just over 18k with my 290. Double the VRAM helps a lot for Skyrim, those texture packs add up quickly.
> 
> I personally prefer a single, newer and more powerful GPU to going CF/SLI.


unless said CFX/sli is using said newer high end cards


----------



## The Storm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Man*
> 
> wow storm your serving up multiple ppl with crow !


Haha, just having a little fun


----------



## Slinky PC




----------



## EchoTwoZero

New score! I know it may not look like much any more compared to all these Titans and 780ti's but it is what I got. *P12130*

So proud of these two 570s, only wish I had an i7 to see them with their max possible score. The only other GTX 570 scores beating me have i7's, or three/four 570s, or are on LN2.


----------



## Muskiehunter

First post on OCN!! No matter how high I OC ( stuck at 4.4 to be stable ) I cant get over 10,300 for physics.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8118789


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Glad to see I'm still able to kill a 4770/ 780 with a [email protected] and 2 670 FTW sli'ed- @ 1319mhz/3707memory/145% power target.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6795820


I'm a little late but great two cards beating one


----------



## tiosss

gtx 660ti msi power edition x2 and bios modded

entry



performance



extreme


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EchoTwoZero*
> 
> New score! I know it may not look like much any more compared to all these Titans and 780ti's but it is what I got. *P12130*
> 
> So proud of these two 570s, only wish I had an i7 to see them with their max possible score. The only other GTX 570 scores beating me have i7's, or three/four 570s, or are on LN2.


I just recently added another GTX 570 to my system, but also took out my watercooling for an overhaul while I was at it, so I am just sitting at stock right now. Stock scores around P10200, so I will have to see what I can do with it. Nice clocks on your 570 SLI though







And nice CPU/GPU combo







Pretty happy with my 570 SLI setup too, got my second card used for about $100, where I was almost ready to get a new GPU. Then I realized I'd still be dropping $400 for this type of performance, so 570 SLI sounded like a no brainer.


----------



## Muskiehunter

Guys I'm pretty new to the oc work when it comes to CPU, are there any tricks to upping the physics score? On my 4770k, @ 4.4ghz I can't get above 10300 and change.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Muskiehunter*
> 
> Guys I'm pretty new to the oc work when it comes to CPU, are there any tricks to upping the physics score? On my 4770k, @ 4.4ghz I can't get above 10300 and change.


Apart from OC'ing your CPU to about 4.8-5.2Ghz (on average), RAM is key if you want very high physics score. From my experience, 3DMark11 favors faster timings, while firestrike favors faster speeds. My G-skill sniper RAM set does not do well with OC'ing, i think i killed one RAM stick a few months ago


----------



## Muskiehunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Apart from OC'ing your CPU to about 4.8-5.2Ghz (on average), RAM is key if you want very high physics score. From my experience, 3DMark11 favors faster timings, while firestrike favors faster speeds. My G-skill sniper RAM set does not do well with OC'ing, i think i killed one RAM stick a few months ago


Looks like I'm screwed, my CPU won't go over 4.4 on anything less than 1.42v.I'm using 16gb of corsair dominator plat @1866


----------



## Slinky PC

3DMark 11 (Entry) Hall Of Fame Rank 2 (Best Titan Result) by Slinky PC


----------



## neurotix

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8159402


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8159402


That physics score is way to low for that CPU overclocked to 5ghz
Push the RAM a little more and you will get much better results, also push the CPU/NB more.


----------



## Durvelle27

Been playing around with my new R9 290X



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333


----------



## 636cc of fury

Some air testing before cold on an Asus GTX 780 Ti DC2

http://imgur.com/ggfHIP2

http://imgur.com/sHP1nd5


----------



## iaigaygood

i will do that ,I am just so bummed that SLI does not work. Shame on Nvidia.thank you


----------



## neurotix

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8164038


----------



## Slinky PC

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8195206


----------



## daffy.duck

By chance is this a good score for a 7790?
That's on my bro's PC.


----------



## Blatsz32

i don't get it..what does this all mean?
Its not the full product i just ran the demo. 99% better than all results? waaat?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2872509


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blatsz32*
> 
> i don't get it..what does this all mean?
> Its not the full product i just ran the demo. 99% better than all results? waaat?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2872509


This is what you need to run.
You are running 3dmark not 3dmark11 lol


----------



## Blatsz32

ok then..I liked being amongst the 1%..but it explains my confusion. DLed correct program, and we'll see where I stand.


----------



## CravinR1

FX 6300 @ 4.5 + 290 1050/1375
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8179780


----------



## Blatsz32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iaigaygood*
> 
> i will do that ,I am just so bummed that SLI does not work. Shame on Nvidia.thank you


SLI doesn't work?

Correct Program this time- is this a good score?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8226591


----------



## daffy.duck

My 2500 @ 3.99GHz and 7870XT @ 1150-1500MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8226640


----------



## 4lek

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2897503

This is my score in Daily Use settings... will try with becnch settings as soon as i ll find them


----------



## caenlen

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2955079?

new 14.4 amd drivers with my cf 290, scored 400 points better then the december WHQL driver.

things seem to be running smoother now too. well done amd


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/2955079?
> 
> new 14.4 amd drivers with my cf 290, scored 400 points better then the december WHQL driver.
> 
> things seem to be running smoother now too. well done amd


How about a 3d11 score


----------



## chino1974

Guy what's a good baseline score for a stock clocked 3930k, 16Gb 2133 ram and EVGA 780ti Superclocked ? I got a 13,646 just wondering if that is average for everything running stock before I start ocing it.


----------



## mohit9206

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8300055
P2821 for me.


----------



## Slinky PC

P30562 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8313962 (GTX TITAN X3)


----------



## mironccr345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8327806


----------



## HOMECINEMA-PC

1 x 290 @ [email protected] 21595

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8336159

3 x 290 @ [email protected] 31505

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8335781


----------



## chino1974

Anyone in here running a 3930k and 780ti that would be willing to help answer a few short questions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PCModderMike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8344751


----------



## jdstock76

660ti's in SLI


770's in SLI


----------



## Stablerage




----------



## Elyminator

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8396689 fisrt run on my new 4930k sloppy oc to 4.7 probably benchable at 4.9~5 booted at 4.9 not stable till 4.7 @1.4v we'll see. ( pay no attention to the low graphics score. haven't unlocked afterburner again.


----------



## p3gaz_001

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8410346


----------



## Zimzoid

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8420675

Cards OCed slightly [email protected] only running G.Skill 1600Mhz ram at the moment, will be buying some 2133Hhz ram in a few days:thumb:


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8410346


last run with the 780 Platinum Poseidon.

P15094


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8410346


why the sad face?


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> why the sad face?


i was hoping to score higher....


----------



## Blaise170

Fire Strike Extreme 4152


----------



## Durvelle27

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333


----------



## p3gaz_001

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8445379


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8174333


Durvelle, try 14.6 Beta. 1300 core

13.11

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320

14.6 Beta

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373308

it will make the gpu temp higher a bit, though.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> Durvelle, try 14.6 Beta. 1300 core
> 
> 13.11
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7716320
> 
> 14.6 Beta
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8373308
> 
> it will make the gpu temp higher a bit, though.


It can't handle any higher. The stock reference cooler just can't handle it


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> It can't handle any higher. The stock reference cooler just can't handle it


no need to oc higher just use 14.6 Beta and see if it works better for your games. look at my graphics scores. i game at stock and it seems the driver helped boost my fps in my games.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> no need to oc higher just use 14.6 Beta and see if it works better for your games. look at my graphics scores. i game at stock and it seems the driver helped boost my fps in my games.


I've been running 14.6 since launch day lol


----------



## Devildog83

Highest 3DMark11 to date.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8454806



Running at 5.0 Ghz lowers the Graphics score some but the Physics and combined go up.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Highest 3DMark11 to date.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8454806
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 5.0 Ghz lowers the Graphics score some but the Physics and combined go up.


That physics score man, how is it possible that you get such a low score with those clocks? I get over 9k on 4.8


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> I've been running 14.6 since launch day lol


oh, that run was from March.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> Highest 3DMark11 to date.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8454806
> 
> 
> 
> Running at 5.0 Ghz lowers the Graphics score some but the Physics and combined go up.


Long time no see bud







. You finally caught my R9 290 lol also note you're Physics score is low for a 5GHz 8350


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That physics score man, how is it possible that you get such a low score with those clocks? I get over 9k on 4.8


I wish I knew. It could be X-Fire, ever since I added a second card it's been like that. It could also be that I use a lot of FSB instead of multi for my overclock, it's gives me the best stability but that is still as high as I can remember it being.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durvelle27*
> 
> Long time no see bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You finally caught my R9 290 lol also note you're Physics score is low for a 5GHz 8350


I have been over 18,000 on graphics for a long time. Yes physics sucks.


----------



## Durvelle27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I have been over 18,000 on graphics for a long time. Yes physics sucks.


I had a R9 290X for awhile now and it was beast


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> I wish I knew. It could be X-Fire, ever since I added a second card it's been like that. It could also be that I use a lot of FSB instead of multi for my overclock, it's gives me the best stability but that is still as high as I can remember it being.


I don't know man, never knew that when you use a high FSB overclock the score will drop

I did notice that this benchmark in particular likes timings over speed and Firestrike likes speed over timings.

Also i don't like 3dmark11 that much either, it seems that doesn't stress my card as hard as firestrike does and so the card does not boost properly.

Do you mind posting your settings?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know man, never knew that when you use a high FSB overclock the score will drop
> 
> I did notice that this benchmark in particular likes timings over speed and Firestrike likes speed over timings.
> 
> Also i don't like 3dmark11 that much either, it seems that doesn't stress my card as hard as firestrike does and so the card does not boost properly.
> 
> Do you mind posting your settings?


My cards show 100% use but the CPU is not even taxed at all. Lucky to get 60% from the CPU on it.


----------



## Zimzoid

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8457861


----------



## p3gaz_001

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2351695?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=result_share


----------



## c3p0c3p0

I do not approve. How low is my system

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8475408

Little edit here: If I ever again say APU's are great. Then slap me asap. Getting Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER, I5 4670k now. Trashing the A8


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> I do not approve. How low is my system
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8475408
> 
> Little edit here: If I ever again say APU's are great. Then slap me asap. Getting Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER, I5 4670k now. Trashing the A8


Apu's are great, for certain applications , generating high scores in 3 dmark benches isn't one of them however.


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> I do not approve. How low is my system
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8475408
> 
> Little edit here: If I ever again say APU's are great. Then slap me asap. Getting Asus MAXIMUS VII RANGER, I5 4670k now. Trashing the A8


One of the main reasons APU's are great is because for a lot less money you can build a gaming rig that will not break the bank. My stepson has a 6600k with a 7770 I gave him and of course he can't play at monster resolutions but he still get's decent frame rates at medium to high settings on all of the games he plays and is happy with that. A Ranger and 4670k will most definitely be better but you will spend more money. If you want better and don't mind spending more then by all means go there but no need to knock APU's on the way out the door.


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> One of the main reasons APU's are great is because for a lot less money you can build a gaming rig that will not break the bank. My stepson has a 6600k with a 7770 I gave him and of course he can't play at monster resolutions but he still get's decent frame rates at medium to high settings on all of the games he plays and is happy with that. A Ranger and 4670k will most definitely be better but you will spend more money. If you want better and don't mind spending more then by all means go there but no need to knock APU's on the way out the door.


I'm just diappointed with the score. Spend like 1000 dollar on a rig and then it serves me this ;-; Ouch. I'm willing to spend more money, otherwise I can't sleep at night. 10k there I come


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Devildog83*
> 
> One of the main reasons APU's are great is because for a lot less money you can build a gaming rig that will not break the bank. My stepson has a 6600k with a 7770 I gave him and of course he can't play at monster resolutions but he still get's decent frame rates at medium to high settings on all of the games he plays and is happy with that. A Ranger and 4670k will most definitely be better but you will spend more money. If you want better and don't mind spending more then by all means go there but no need to knock APU's on the way out the door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just diappointed with the score. Spend like 1000 dollar on a rig and then it serves me this ;-; Ouch. I'm willing to spend more money, otherwise I can't sleep at night. 10k there I come
Click to expand...

Are you otherwise happy with the rig, I mean other than the 3dmark score?


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you otherwise happy with the rig, I mean other than the 3dmark score?


So far yes. BeQuiet, MSI make rocksolid products







The board caused me lots of headache so replacement was planned anyways. I might save up and deal with it meanwhile. Personal I'm happy with the rig but come on. It's an selfbuild rig, can be better then this


----------



## CravinR1

You are not using the AMD APU the way its meant to be used. Buying a AMD and then adding a Nvidia GTX gpu (low end at that) and then complaining about a synthetic benchmark score pretty much shows you do not know value. The cheapest intel i3 would've been another $100 over budget and offered minimal performance to a overclocked quad core AMD APU.

If you had of purchased just the A8 and not had or bought the 650 the APU would save you another $100 over the i3 setup. You made poor purchasing decisions. Purchasing a zalman a10x for a apu was a lot of money wasted when a much cheaper cooler would've netted similar clocks.

With a discrete gpu a 750k would've made more sense and dropped the implementation cost even more, if not on a budget then a fx 6300 for low end or a i5 for upper gaming


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> Are you otherwise happy with the rig, I mean other than the 3dmark score?
> 
> 
> 
> So far yes. BeQuiet, MSI make rocksolid products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The board caused me lots of headache so replacement was planned anyways. I might save up and deal with it meanwhile. Personal I'm happy with the rig but come on. It's an selfbuild rig, can be better then this
Click to expand...

If you are happy otherwise, is there really that much reason to change? 3d mark scores are more or less just a number for people with silicon insecurity issues.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> You are not using the AMD APU the way its meant to be used. Buying a AMD and then adding a Nvidia GTX gpu (low end at that) and then complaining about a synthetic benchmark score pretty much shows you do not know value. The cheapest intel i3 would've been another $100 over budget and offered minimal performance to a overclocked quad core AMD APU.
> 
> If you had of purchased just the A8 and not had or bought the 650 the APU would save you another $100 over the i3 setup. You made poor purchasing decisions. Purchasing a zalman a10x for a apu was a lot of money wasted when a much cheaper cooler would've netted similar clocks.
> 
> With a discrete gpu a 750k would've made more sense and dropped the implementation cost even more, if not on a budget then a fx 6300 for low end or a i5 for upper gaming


Dude. No need to be that harsh. A bit unnecessary don't you think? Did he ask for all that? He was just expressing disappointment in a test score. Not asking for rude opinions of his purchasing decisions. Not that I care either way, I'm just not sure how saying all that helps anyone... other than to make a person feel badly?


----------



## Devildog83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> I'm just diappointed with the score. Spend like 1000 dollar on a rig and then it serves me this ;-; Ouch. I'm willing to spend more money, otherwise I can't sleep at night. 10k there I come


I here ya, I have 2500 into my rig and wish I could get more out of it too.


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Dude. No need to be that harsh. A bit unnecessary don't you think? Did he ask for all that? He was just expressing disappointment in a test score. Not asking for rude opinions of his purchasing decisions. Not that I care either way, I'm just not sure how saying all that helps anyone... other than to make a person feel badly?


It's a "she" but thanks for the backup. I'll just go i5 so that topic is under the bridge.


----------



## p3gaz_001

still pushing .... no artifacts found yet....









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8479719


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> still pushing .... no artifacts found yet....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8479719


Insane score dude! What are the temps under full load and what are the voltages?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c3p0c3p0*
> 
> It's a "she" but thanks for the backup. I'll just go i5 so that topic is under the bridge.


Oops. Sorry. There are so few females around here.... its great to have you here!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Insane score dude! What are the temps under full load and what are the voltages?












1.215v & max temp 40 C°


----------



## hurricane28

Awesome dude! guess you have a very good clocker there


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Awesome dude! guess you have a very good clocker there


yeah









just tried 1370mhz but no joy, freezes on the 4th graphic test

i'll insist the coming days


----------



## Dsrt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8487392

GPUs are stock. CPU 4.3ghz.

Wondering If I should upgrade my CPU


----------



## benfica101

GPU Overclocked 1100Mhz Core 1350Mhz Mem
CPU OC @ 4.6Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8512998


----------



## ganzosrevenge

My Sager NP8265-S laptop

3DMARK 11 - Sager NP8265-S


----------



## yawa

A bit of boost here myself.

4790k - 4.7Ghz
290X - 1236MHZ/5927MHZ

PScore: 15690
Graphics: 18466
Physics: 11209
Combined: 10271

Sorry about lack of GPUZ in the screenshot (I left Trixx up to confirm my clocks) I've got that stupid Open CL bug after reverting to 14.4

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8514987


----------



## p3gaz_001

still going.....

P17614

X6871


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> still going.....
> 
> P17614
> 
> X6871


Nice... 19k on one card... nice!


----------



## p3gaz_001




----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*


I think I am equally impressed with your 5ghz devils canyon


----------



## p3gaz_001

yup... and a clean x49 requires 1.287v


----------



## KeepWalkinG

i5 4440 3100mhz
r9 290 Vapor-X Core 1210 Memory 6600 18039 graphics score

14.7 RC 3 Drivers


----------



## battleaxe

Latest over 20k with GTX670's SLI and a 2700k at 4.9Ghz... Could go higher on both for sure, but pretty happy with these results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8694520


----------



## Korayyy

Lastest so far... Still waiting to get the last card under water then will go further.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8698490


----------



## chronicfx

Sweet score Korayyy. Here is three 290x on air with a 4790k @ 4.7ghz

3dmark11 performance : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8711549

24440

3dmark Firestrike : http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4034233

20521

GPU's stock 82°C target with max fan 100%, a little loud when the headphones are off but cannot hear them at all when I have them on.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korayyy*
> 
> Lastest so far... Still waiting to get the last card under water then will go further.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8698490


What PSU are you using? You haven't updated your rig. I have an EVGA 1300G2, as much as I want to do 1100mhz+ core with my cards to do that to all three cards it may be a bit much power draw.


----------



## Korayyy

Whoops sorry I forgot to update it. I'm actually running the same exact PSU


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korayyy*
> 
> Whoops sorry I forgot to update it. I'm actually running the same exact PSU


Nice to hear, looks like i have a little headroom. I will keep an eye on where you end up after you are fully under water.


----------



## Korayyy

Sounds good. All depends on whenever frozencpu or PPCS decides to get the last block I need in stock.... But I don't feel it will have any issues with it. I'll keep you updated though.


----------



## Korayyy

I'm jealous of your 290x's as well.


----------



## battleaxe

Hey is this pretty good? A pair of 290's running at 1150mhz core, 1300mhz mem. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8729894

31517 graphics score. This on a 3570k OC'd at 4.5ghz. One of the cards are kinda weak with Elpida RAM, so I"m guessing that is what is holding it back.


----------



## Korayyy

The graphics score isn't bad for a pair of 290's. The thing holding you back is the physics score on your 3570k. Play with it a little bit to raise your physics and you should net an overall better score. I had the same setup besides the ram a while ago and my physics was about 600 higher than yours.

This was last one on that setup. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7764069


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korayyy*
> 
> The graphics score isn't bad for a pair of 290's. The thing holding you back is the physics score on your 3570k. Play with it a little bit to raise your physics and you should net an overall better score. I had the same setup besides the ram a while ago and my physics was about 600 higher than yours.
> 
> This was last one on that setup. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7764069


Elpida RAM on the 290's or Hynix?


----------



## Korayyy

One of each


----------



## Janes360

CASE Corsair AIR 540
I 7 2600K 4,9 Ghz and Corsair H110
Gtx 780Ti Gigabyte OC boost 1277mhz voltage 1.187 DDR5 7000mhz
8 Gb ram 2400 MHz
MB ASUS P8 z 68 V PRO
PSU 850W Corsair TX modular
click link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8717679
click link http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8590639
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxXbPUk6VnM


----------



## rdr09

290 @ 1260 core

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8702421


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> 290 @ 1260 core
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8702421


Jeez that's a nice chip. I can't get mine to 1200 even...


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Jeez that's a nice chip. I can't get mine to 1200 even...


silicon lottery and amd is slow to work on drivers. i used to need 1320 to get that score . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882

who knows . . . might just need 1200 soon.


----------



## KeepWalkinG

This is a very good Graphics score.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> silicon lottery and amd is slow to work on drivers. i used to need 1320 to get that score . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7748882
> 
> who knows . . . might just need 1200 soon.


Sir you just crushes 780Ti from your 290 beast. this is really an amazing score. look at the core clock. you overclock to whole new level. that is where AMD muscled.

check this 780Ti Classified score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8251893


----------



## hurricane28

Nice scores dudes but check this one with my new GTX 970


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice scores dudes but check this one with my new GTX 970


Pretty nice. I'm still happy with my 290's though. Not upgrading unless a 980ti...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Pretty nice. I'm still happy with my 290's though. Not upgrading unless a 980ti...


Thnx









this is the bang for the buck at this moment, its only 350 euro's here and the 780 Ti cost over 600 euro's and this one is just as good.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the bang for the buck at this moment, its only 350 euro's here and the 780 Ti cost over 600 euro's and this one is just as good.


Oh I agree, its the best deal going for sure... But my 290's are paid for. So in reality they are a better deal still. LOL ~ If I were looking at a $350 to $500 card the 970 would be the one I bought too. No doubt about that!


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Sir you just crushes 780Ti from your 290 beast. this is really an amazing score. look at the core clock. you overclock to whole new level. that is where AMD muscled.
> 
> check this 780Ti Classified score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8251893


in extreme, this 290 will be left behind by your Ti.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice scores dudes but check this one with my new GTX 970


if i am to get the 970 . . . it will be the Windforce OC edition. almost 1400 out the box.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> in extreme, this 290 will be left behind by your Ti.
> if i am to get the 970 . . . it will be the Windforce OC edition. almost 1400 out the box.


I always go with MSI on GPU's, they mostly clock the highest and are quiet as well. IMO they are also the best looking ones.

Avoid anything from Asus because they clock bad, run hot and the RMA is a joke.

Oh ehm.. my boost clock is over 1500


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> in extreme, this 290 will be left behind by your Ti.
> if i am to get the 970 . . . it will be the Windforce OC edition. almost 1400 out the box.


yes you're right

Gigabyte has done some terrific clocking on gpu out of the box. my only and first experience with 760, the core clock 1085mhz that is good Factory OC. the further it OCed to 1215mhz more from which actual Boost is pumped upped to 1372mhz and memory OCed to 1802mhz in benchmarks. Really impressed. with that OC ratio it equalled 7970 in few benches.

the most interesting and amazing thing about 970 is that it highly efficient Chip. produce lesser heat and perform upto the AMD 290 levels. beating in some benchmarks and games.

@hurricane28 how much did you OCed it or what are default clocks.to get that score.


----------



## Vici0us

Current Build: 4770K @ 4.2GHz with Crossfire R9 290's 1070 / 1300
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8776149


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I always go with MSI on GPU's, they mostly clock the highest and are quiet as well. IMO they are also the best looking ones.
> 
> Avoid anything from Asus because they clock bad, run hot and the RMA is a joke.
> 
> Oh ehm.. my boost clock is over 1500


wow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> yes you're right
> 
> Gigabyte has done some terrific clocking on gpu out of the box. my only and first experience with 760, the core clock 1085mhz that is good Factory OC. the further it OCed to 1215mhz more from which actual Boost is pumped upped to 1372mhz and memory OCed to 1802mhz in benchmarks. Really impressed. with that OC ratio it equalled 7970 in few benches.
> 
> the most interesting and amazing thing about 970 is that it highly efficient Chip. produce lesser heat and perform upto the AMD 290 levels. beating in some benchmarks and games.
> 
> @hurricane28 how much did you OCed it or what are default clocks.to get that score.


ask Homecinema about the 760s. you'll see him around here and down under.

just broke 19K in graphics . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8776470


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> yes you're right
> 
> Gigabyte has done some terrific clocking on gpu out of the box. my only and first experience with 760, the core clock 1085mhz that is good Factory OC. the further it OCed to 1215mhz more from which actual Boost is pumped upped to 1372mhz and memory OCed to 1802mhz in benchmarks. Really impressed. with that OC ratio it equalled 7970 in few benches.
> 
> the most interesting and amazing thing about 970 is that it highly efficient Chip. produce lesser heat and perform upto the AMD 290 levels. beating in some benchmarks and games.
> 
> @hurricane28 how much did you OCed it or what are default clocks.to get that score.


Yes i like it a lot and honestly i was surprised by its performance. My Firestrike score is even higher than a stock titan that still costs 900 euro's!

My max boost clock is over 1500MHz on the core.


----------



## Mydog

GTX 980 @1511/1960 + 5960X @4.9 GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mydog*
> 
> GTX 980 @1511/1960 + 5960X @4.9 GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8778549


Cow... that one card is stronger than two of my GTX670's together... Crap.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Cow... that one card is stronger than two of my GTX670's together... Crap.


You're not OC'ing properly then







... 670's @ 1450Mhz should be in the 25K graphics score range... My 770's are fast, but not significantly faster than 670's, and i get 26K graphics score at 1437Mhz..

I don't think i'll be upgrading if my 770's could clock as high as these 980's/970's. Their ability to easily clock at 1500Mhz+ gives them that edge over older GPU's.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You're not OC'ing properly then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 670's @ 1450Mhz should be in the 25K graphics score range... My 770's are fast, but not significantly faster than 670's, and i get 26K graphics score at 1437Mhz..
> 
> I don't think i'll be upgrading if my 770's could clock as high as these 980's/970's. Their ability to easily clock at 1500Mhz+ gives them that edge over older GPU's.


I'm too lazy. I don't feel like pushing them that hard. Or trying that hard. Or anything... 1450? Not many 670's can do 1450mhz man... not many at all. I think one of mine could maybe do that if I unlocked the voltage on it. But the other has unlocked voltage and it can't even keep up with the card that IS voltage locked. I max at around 1300mhz honestly. My 20k run was around 1200mhz on both cards. So yeah... I'm sure 1450 would be a lot higher. But I have no plans to try and push them that hard. They are about 3 years old now and I plan to keep them for 3 more years at least.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

History repeats itself..... now even 3dmark11 is CPU bound







I remember being part of the Forum Warz team back in 06, and one of the tests, was 3dmark01, just because it was CPU bound at that point, but it also still let your graphical wang stiff proudly..... *sigh* some things never change..... and the good part is, we don't want them to


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> wow.
> ask Homecinema about the 760s. you'll see him around here and down under.
> 
> just broke 19K in graphics . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8776470


Great brother. its really an achievement.

but i have one Query, why is memory OCing is poor in AMD???. i experienced 7970 vaporX Oced Core to 1260mhz but memory coudn't pass 1650. defaullt was 1500. While NVIDIA really allowing their cards on good memory ocing potential too. 760 went to 1802 on memory.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> You're not OC'ing properly then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... 670's @ 1450Mhz should be in the 25K graphics score range... My 770's are fast, but not significantly faster than 670's, and i get 26K graphics score at 1437Mhz..
> 
> I don't think i'll be upgrading if my 770's could clock as high as these 980's/970's. Their ability to easily clock at 1500Mhz+ gives them that edge over older GPU's.


Sir, 1450mhz on core is really high. i have seen these clock on maxwell only atm. they have much more ocing potential then ever nvidia pertain.

there is another fact that, not all or many 670's not OC same. the silicon lottery chips are rare case. which you 670 you got that went to 1450mhz ???


----------



## th3illusiveman

i5 2500K - 4.4GHz
R9 290X 1165 core /1525 mem
Cat 14.9 drivers



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8779443


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> i5 2500K - 4.4GHz
> R9 290X 1165 core /1525 mem
> Cat 14.9 drivers
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8779443


Bro very good score, but did you try OC it any further, what max it can go on core ???


----------



## Agent Smith1984

AMD cards seem to be using two different VRAM manufacturers...... while many 79** and up series cards were using Hynix memory, some of the 79**/280/x/290/x card makers were forced to switch to elpida due to pricing and availability of the hynix chips during the mining rush. The elpida chips tend to cap out at 1650MHz, however the nicer hynix chips have been known to hit 1800-1900MHz on a regular basis, I have even seen 2000MHz with overvolting.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> AMD cards seem to be using two different VRAM manufacturers...... while many 79** and up series cards were using Hynix memory, some of the 79**/280/x/290/x card makers were forced to switch to elpida due to pricing and availability of the hynix chips during the mining rush. The elpida chips tend to cap out at 1650MHz, however the nicer hynix chips have been known to hit 1800-1900MHz on a regular basis, I have even seen 2000MHz with overvolting.


I got screwed... lol... my Hynix RAM will only do about 1350 and then blackscreen. That's even with overvolting. Sucky. Oh well. Still a great card. Plus mining paid for both my 290's, so I can't complain at all.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Well, in the case of the 290, I have seen such a wide range of overclock results....

Some of the hynix chips used on those will only do 1400+/- MHz, and then I have seen others that hit 1600MHz....

I think some of the manufacturers put the same chips on the 290 and 290x they offered, and just reduced voltage and clock speed on the 290, while others actually used two different variants of VRAM.
Don't know this for sure, but would be curious to know the exact SKU of the VRAM to check against other models.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Bro very good score, but did you try OC it any further, what max it can go on core ???


Not on air sadly. As for this talk about memory speeds mine caps out at 1550Mhz and it's Hynix. I had a 7970 with Hynix that could reach 1850Mz though.


----------



## chronicfx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8782449

P24827 3dmark11


----------



## Rayar69

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5124613

i won something ? xD


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayar69*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5124613
> 
> i won something ? xD


What the heck? LOL


----------



## Karan98

Rig in sig.

P10643

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8799320


----------



## [CyGnus]

[CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- GTX 970 --- 1470/1853 --- P15975

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8800894


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> [CyGnus] --- 4770K @ 4.5 --- GTX 970 --- 1470/1853 --- P15975
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8800894


Nice score you got there









My best is 17481.


----------



## jason387

Is this the right 3D Mark 11 GPU Score for a 7870 overclocked to 1200/1350Mhz?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best is 17481.


The card is from a friend of mine and he did not want me to push it further







but its a very good card maybe i will get one 970 to swap my 280x


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The card is from a friend of mine and he did not want me to push it further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its a very good card maybe i will get one 970 to swap my 280x


Do you think it can get any further?

I noticed that my MSI card is standard 1.212v and there is no way to change the voltage in AB.


----------



## Vici0us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> The card is from a friend of mine and he did not want me to push it further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its a very good card maybe i will get one 970 to swap my 280x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it can get any further?
> 
> I noticed that my MSI card is standard 1.212v and there is no way to change the voltage in AB.
Click to expand...

Use EVGA Precision X for voltage.


----------



## maestrobg

gtx 970

18297


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vici0us*
> 
> Use EVGA Precision X for voltage.


Nope, the gaming series does not support over voltage because its not an lightning card as MSI stated on their website.

The card is at 1.212v and if i push more voltage the card will thor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> gtx 970
> 
> 18297


I cannot read that your scores..


----------



## akafreak

P3775
Graphics 3419
R7 250 (1280/1575)







with Intel i5 4670k at 3.4 GHz turbo boost disabled.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> gtx 970
> 
> 18297


thats good score. graphx score is same has 290 OCed @1320 mhz core.

but 970 has immense ocing potential no doubt. can you show default clocks benchmark result i wanna see how much performance improvement with after ocing.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> thats good score. graphx score is same has 290 OCed @1320 mhz core.
> 
> but 970 has immense ocing potential no doubt. can you show default clocks benchmark result i wanna see how much performance improvement with after ocing.


you can oc your 290 to 1320? i wanna see pls but you don't need 1320 to get that score. just 1260 . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8804551


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> you can oc your 290 to 1320? i wanna see pls but you don't need 1320 to get that score. just 1260 . . .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8804551


ACTUALLY i referring to some1 on this forum having oced 1320 and closing to 980 score., i forget his username here. but on this forum he did that.


----------



## maestrobg

18297 gpu score

15400 before oc


----------



## bigaza2151

7246 firestrike score
r9280x core clock 1100mhz
i54690k @4.10ghz


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> 
> 
> 7246 firestrike score
> r9280x core clock 1100mhz
> i54690k @4.10ghz


Which 280x do you have?
how much voltage you running for 1100MHz? I'm sure you could push it further. Core clock does wonders for these cards because the memory bandwidth is so high already.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Which 280x do you have?
> how much voltage you running for 1100MHz? I'm sure you could push it further. Core clock does wonders for these cards because the memory bandwidth is so high already.


msi twin frozr

all i move is the core clock, nothing else

dont know too much else about overclocking but yeah i hear it clock like a champ


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> msi twin frozr
> 
> all i move is the core clock, nothing else
> 
> dont know too much else about overclocking but yeah i hear it clock like a champ


If you are at 1100 with no power limiter increase, and no additional voltage, then you may have a good clocker there.
Turn on overdrive in the catalyst control center but do not use CCC for the overclocking itself.

Then use MSI afterburner, go to settings, check pretty much every box on there (mainly for extended overclocking range, unlock voltage control, and force constant voltage). Try 1.25v, 1200MHz, and see how it does, I bet it brings your score up 800 points or more if it's stable.
Make sure temps stay under 85c tops

I can do 1200MHz on my card at 1.225v, but to get to 1250 I have to push it all the way up to 1.3 and it gets way too hot. Some people can hit 1300+ on 1.3v with good cooling. Many of the 280x cards will allow up to 1.4v (GPUTweak only so far), but afterburner maxes out at 1.3 for some reason. Probably because there isn't a 280x out there with good enough cooling to handle 1.4v.

With water these cards can do 1400MHz+ on the core with max voltage, and if you have hynix VRAM, you can normally get 1750-1850MHz on the RAM.... It easily puts it in 290 territory!

But that's on the extreme side, I figure for 24/7 clocks, you are looking to be in the 1150-1200 range on core, and 1600-1800 on memory overclock.









Another thing that will really help, is to get that i5 in the 4.5+ range.


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> If you are at 1100 with no power limiter increase, and no additional voltage, then you may have a good clocker there.
> Turn on overdrive in the catalyst control center but do not use CCC for the overclocking itself.
> 
> Then use MSI afterburner, go to settings, check pretty much every box on there (mainly for extended overclocking range, unlock voltage control, and force constant voltage). *Try 1.25v, 1200MHz, and see how it does*, I bet it brings your score up 800 points or more if it's stable.
> Make sure temps stay under 85c tops
> 
> I can do 1200MHz on my card at 1.225v, but to get to 1250 I have to push it all the way up to 1.3 and it gets way too hot. Some people can hit 1300+ on 1.3v with good cooling. Many of the 280x cards will allow up to 1.4v (GPUTweak only so far), but afterburner maxes out at 1.3 for some reason. Probably because there isn't a 280x out there with good enough cooling to handle 1.4v.
> 
> With water these cards can do 1400MHz+ on the core with max voltage, and if you have hynix VRAM, you can normally get 1750-1850MHz on the RAM.... It easily puts it in 290 territory!
> 
> But that's on the extreme side, I figure for 24/7 clocks, you are looking to be in the 1150-1200 range on core, and 1600-1800 on memory overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing that will really help, is to get that i5 in the 4.5+ range.


see with the voltage on afterburner it just has a power limit gauge that goes from 1-100 percent, so how do i do 1.25 volt?


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Power limit will cap at 20% on that card, set it to max....
Then you have to go to afterburner settings and check unlock voltage, and force constant voltage, then do a restart so you can adjust your vcore.
Run kombuster for 20-30 minutes to check for 100% stability and safe temps, though it seems to be overkill on a GPU, as it somehow brings my core temps to 10c over anything else I have ran....
I have seen as high as 94c with 1.3v on my vcore using kombuster, but furmark only brought it to 87c???

This card was mined on previously, so I am guessing that's why the temps get a little high. but, wuteva, I got it for $125 and it balls out yo


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Power limit will cap at 20% on that card, set it to max....
> Then you have to go to afterburner settings and check unlock voltage, and force constant voltage, then do a restart so you can adjust your vcore.
> Run kombuster for 20-30 minutes to check for 100% stability and safe temps, though it seems to be overkill on a GPU, as it somehow brings my core temps to 10c over anything else I have ran....
> I have seen as high as 94c with 1.3v on my vcore using kombuster, but furmark only brought it to 87c???
> 
> This card was mined on previously, so I am guessing that's why the temps get a little high. but, wuteva, I got it for $125 and it balls out yo


i am about to buy gigabyte 280x rev2. is this card is good for overclocking like 1250mhz ??// i wanna go 1300 or 1280mhz this time.

P.S i did 1260mhz core on 7970 vaporX with 1.3v, (valley bench passed but somehow artifacts) but couldn't passed any further. tried many.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

gigabyte rev 2 is volt locked..... be lucky to get 1150 core....

How much you paying for it?


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> gigabyte rev 2 is volt locked..... be lucky to get 1150 core....
> 
> How much you paying for it?


$250 sealed pack. but i major concern is overclocking. i am a AMD overclocking fan.

how much voltage locked?? 1.25v??


----------



## Agent Smith1984

No, 1.2v I believe.....

Not worth $250 man....


----------



## p5ych00n5

Necro Bump

Running Windows 10 preview so that might explain the time measurement issue, also anything over 1000 on the core results in the "Generic VGA" error


----------



## Vici0us

Single R9 290

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8947034
Crossfire R9 290's

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8834504


----------



## Wolfgang

p16,915
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8946444

980 G1: 1500Mhz Core, 2000Mhz Memory.

2600k 4.8GHZ,
Ram at 2133Mhz 10-11-10-27 CR1


----------



## p5ych00n5

Getting my second 7970 this week, will post scores after

EDIT:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8983720


----------



## SwiftDill

Here are my scores with single GTX 970 Superclocked with "BLOWER COOLER" lol plus overclocked more. +75 core +75 memory for now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9036106


----------



## clshades

this is my result from about a month ago. The latest vid drivers are not very stable but I dunno which ones are so I haven't changed anything as of late.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8939161


----------



## mxthunder

just installed new memory. gave me a ~300 point increase in 3dmark 11 going from 1600mhz CL7 to 2200mhz CL9

these are my 24/7 clocks - 1300mhz on the 780Ti and 4800 on the 3770k.


----------



## battleaxe

I just hit 18k graphics on my 290... pretty pumped. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9076879



I guess I should ask, is this fairly good?

My card is weird. Very bad RAM, I had to put my clocks at 1240core and 1230RAM to get it stable. The RAM really hates to be overclocked.

I really wish we could replace the RAM on our cards. I'd get some Samsung to put on here. Don't suppose that is possible though.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I just hit 18k graphics on my 290... pretty pumped. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9076879
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should ask, is this fairly good?
> 
> My card is weird. Very bad RAM, I had to put my clocks at 1240core and 1230RAM to get it stable. The RAM really hates to be overclocked.
> 
> I really wish we could replace the RAM on our cards. I'd get some Samsung to put on here. Don't suppose that is possible though.


Hynix is the best memory for R9 290 R9 290x. Cant recall the other options but yeah its a lottery, somewhat dependant on the board manufacturer too


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Hynix is the best memory for R9 290 R9 290x. Cant recall the other options but yeah its a lottery, somewhat dependant on the board manufacturer too


My card has Hynix RAM. Still can't go much over 1250mhz on RAM. But it still does fairly well on benches as the core can hit 1250mhz. Not going to set any records. But not bad either.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> My card has Hynix RAM. Still can't go much over 1250mhz on RAM. But it still does fairly well on benches as the core can hit 1250mhz. Not going to set any records. But not bad either.


Is that with additional voltage?

I have found that my card's core and RAM both scale with voltage.
So for example, I can leave the core at 1,000MHz, the voltage offset stock, and attempt to overclock my memory, only to find it tops out at around 1340MHz....
However, once I increase voltage offset, my memory runs perfectly stable at higher clocks....

I get 1500MHz at 100mv offset, 1600MHz at 150mv offset, and then from there the scaling is not so good, as it tops out at around 1630+/- at 200mv


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Is that with additional voltage?
> 
> I have found that my card's core and RAM both scale with voltage.
> So for example, I can leave the core at 1,000MHz, the voltage offset stock, and attempt to overclock my memory, only to find it tops out at around 1340MHz....
> However, once I increase voltage offset, my memory runs perfectly stable at higher clocks....
> 
> I get 1500MHz at 100mv offset, 1600MHz at 150mv offset, and then from there the scaling is not so good, as it tops out at around 1630+/- at 200mv


Yes, that's with more voltage. It doesn't seem to matter on this card for some reason. It will go a little higher like around 1300 on the memory, but that's about it.


----------



## cssorkinman

FX 8350 290X p15437


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FX 8350 290X p15437


Nice graphics score but what happened to the physics score? 8800 is what i get with much lower clocks and ram speed.


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cssorkinman*
> 
> FX 8350 290X p15437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice graphics score but what happened to the physics score? 8800 is what i get with much lower clocks and ram speed.
Click to expand...

The crosshair chose to throttle the chip for the last few seconds of the physics test, perhaps the combined also, but I couldn't see it. I always get better physics scores with the GD-80 rig


----------



## hurricane28

hmm okay, i have no such issues with my Sabertooth tho.

You sure your settings are correct in the bios?


----------



## cssorkinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm okay, i have no such issues with my Sabertooth tho.
> 
> You sure your settings are correct in the bios?


THere are quite a few reasons for it, the first being that the AIO is getting some age on it, might need a reseat and certainly needs a good cleaning of the radiator. But the real difference is how much cooler the GD 80 runs. On water , it's more than a match for my CHV's, LN2 would probably be a game changer however.


----------



## jaydude

The little 7950 that could



Finally managed to push it past 1200mhz, if only I could unlock voltage past 1.25v....


----------



## Rabit

only 6051


----------



## mxthunder

single 780Ti and 3770k

beat my personal best:


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> The little 7950 that could
> 
> 
> 
> Finally managed to push it past 1200mhz, if only I could unlock voltage past 1.25v....


hw locked? trixx 4.4.0b mod gives me 1.381v


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> single 780Ti and 3770k
> 
> beat my personal best:


1.608 voltage on the 3770k? Jeez, what clocks is it running at that?


----------



## mxthunder

5400mhz


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> 5400mhz


Crap...

and by that I mean... wow.









bench only or 24/7?


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> hw locked? trixx 4.4.0b mod gives me 1.381v


Yes it's hardware locked unfortunately, I can only alter the voltage by flashing bios


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Yes it's hardware locked unfortunately, I can only alter the voltage by flashing bios


if its hardware locked you can fix that by removing a certain resistor if you're willing to go that far.


----------



## jaydude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> if its hardware locked you can fix that by removing a certain resistor if you're willing to go that far.


Nope haha









Anything that involves "modding" I will steer clear from for the sake of my luck haha


----------



## mxthunder

little progress tonight:


----------



## gecko991

Nice score, meaty physics score for a Ivy.


----------



## Hasjkikker

Just got this.

1367/1753


----------



## Ass Dan

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9432503

All stock. 50TH in the world, I guess. lol


----------



## Shaefurr

Nothing overclocked yet.


----------



## dizzin9

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9474594

P14326

Graphics Score
18315

Physics Score
8673


----------



## tiosss

msi gtx 970 [email protected]/2030 / i7 [email protected]



18755 gpu score


----------



## mxthunder

not my personal bests, but my 4790k blows so this is where I am topped out for now


----------



## PCModderMike

First attempt at pushing my clocks. I wanna try for more.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Testing my 24/7 Rig with my little G3258 @ 4.5GHz and a R9 280x @ 1100/1600 Cat 15.4


----------



## Devildog83

4670k at 4.3-memory 1333-R9 290 1145/1400

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9712531



So so.


----------



## Shaded War

Sig rig running 3770k 4.5Ghz, DDR3-2400Mhz, GTX 970 1575 gpu / 1700 memory.


----------



## tiosss

msi 970 [email protected]/2030 [email protected]


----------



## K62-RIG

SLI EVGA GTX 960 @ Stock and a 3570 @ 4.4ghz


----------



## Blacklac

4845 on the old Q6700 (3.7Ghz) + 560ti. XD


----------



## Blacklac

Q9650 @ 4.36Ghz and GTX560ti SOC










Managed a 5443 @ 4.4Ghz and a slight boost in GPU clocks. Didnt even realize my GPU OC didnt load tge first time. Its not much though...

I need a GTX970 bad...


----------



## NickFury777

cpu on water 360 xspc titan x stock air evga
X9462 with NVIDIA GTX TITAN X(1x) and Intel Core i7-5930K

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9697719


----------



## Ass Dan

Finally got around to running it again. Ranked 24TH in the world, all on stock clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9810283

X20911


----------



## wossuup

P11300 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770(1x) and Intel Core i7-4790 Processor

Graphics Score 12053
Physics Score 9627
Combined Score 9358


----------



## chattdls99

Some of these scores are nice, I don't even remember my score.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> SLI EVGA GTX 960 @ Stock and a 3570 @ 4.4ghz


faster than my 290 @ 1300 core . . .

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8776470


----------



## chattdls99

You funny


----------



## NickFury777

P21393

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9806086


----------



## Canis-X

Canis-X - 5960x @ 4.7 GHz - 3x MSI R9 290X Lightning @ 1225 MHz / 1600 MHz

Score = 34345

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10004135


----------



## bmgjet

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9989790
17K
Graphics Score 26327

8350
980ti


----------



## i7monkey

Click thumbnail to zoom in.

980Ti.

*3dmark 11 Extreme*


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9989790
> 17K
> Graphics Score 26327
> 
> 8350
> 980ti


Damn that 8350 holding you back now


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ambientblue*
> 
> Damn that 8350 holding you back now


Always been holding benchmarks back.
Not bad enough in BF4 to warrant upgrading yet as I play at 1440P and 4K
980ti sees 99-100% usage at 4K and 96-100% usage at 1440p.


----------



## ambientblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Always been holding benchmarks back.
> Not bad enough in BF4 to warrant upgrading yet as I play at 1440P and 4K
> 980ti sees 99-100% usage at 4K and 96-100% usage at 1440p.


Yeah understandbly, that CPU is good with Frostbite


----------



## Wickedtt

Crossfire Toxic 270x's Doing some work.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10129258

Graphics: 19473
Physics: 10929 (Low for 6-core @ 4.7) in my opinion.

Overall:15882p


----------



## intelextreme

P24665

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10525247

X14191

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10525220


----------



## J!NX

Hi everyone! This is my new score with my GTX 980 Ti. Upgraded from a set of GTX 670's. Major improvement if you ask me.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10539002


----------



## VenG3ance

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11076553


----------



## whiplaspc

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11077291



My new I7 5930K rig @ 4.4Ghz
16 Gb DDR4 3200 Corsair dominator platinum Quad Channel
Asus X99 Rampage Extreme V Usb 3.1
Samsung NVME 512 GB 950pro Pci-e SSD
2X EVGA GTX980 Superclock SLI
Corsair AIO Liquid Cooled H115i Extreme


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## bmgjet

Seeing if I could beat the GTX1080 2.1ghz oc score of 28K graphics score

P22 511
Graphics Score
29 197
Physics Score
14 254
Combined Score
12 178

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11267171
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/929kv


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Seeing if I could beat the GTX1080 2.1ghz oc score of 28K graphics score
> 
> P22 511
> Graphics Score
> 29 197
> Physics Score
> 14 254
> Combined Score
> 12 178
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11267171
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/929kv


So, you're beating a 1080?

Wow. why bother with a 1080 at all then?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So, you're beating a 1080?
> 
> Wow. why bother with a 1080 at all then?


Not going to, Waiting for 1080ti, Or then gen after if that doesnt deliver.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There's another 3DM11 thread with a score board

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361939/top-30-3dmark11-scores-for-single-dual-tri-quad


----------



## bmgjet

With the 1080ti spec released it didnt look too impressive.
So picked up another 980ti since it was $540NZD (390USD) brand new.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11668889
P28 763
Graphics Score
50 587
Physics Score
12 697
Combined Score
12 305

SLI didnt like running on miss matched clocks. So had to drop my water cooled card down to 1455mhz, Since 2nd card is only air cooled at the moment and its coming on summer.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Seeing if I could beat the GTX1080 2.1ghz oc score of 28K graphics score
> 
> P22 511
> Graphics Score
> 29 197
> Physics Score
> 14 254
> Combined Score
> 12 178
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11267171
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/929kv


My 1080 scores about 36,000 in graphics score not 28k lol.


----------



## nicedart

Picked up a B-stock EVGA 980ti during the recent sales and I couldn't be any happier! looks like I scored a good one.

p20937

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11874649


----------



## MrFox

Sorry for the cross-post. I found the other thread after this one. Moderator can delete this post.


----------



## xreaperx22

P20148

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12220843


----------



## DigitalsFr

Got P9086 with my budget rig at 24/7 clocks
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12306564


----------



## gamingarena

P34818

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12327137


----------



## foofer1233

This might be the wrong place to post this, but why does 3DMark never recognize the OC frequency of my CPU? It only shows base clock, not even Turbo Boost.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> This might be the wrong place to post this, but why does 3DMark never recognize the OC frequency of my CPU? It only shows base clock, not even Turbo Boost.


It's under "Maximum turbo core clock"?

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579387


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> It's under "Maximum turbo core clock"?
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8579387


umm... I'M INTELLIGENT I SWEAR

thank you stranger, I am an idiot.


----------



## Bride

X9848 !!!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*10400 @4000MHz -- 1660 Super @2115MHz:

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13928766*


----------



## SurferBlue

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/13675077


----------



## Arctucas

Meh.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/14000767


----------



## SurferBlue

Xtreme !


----------



## Avacado

Wow, thanks for that trip down memory lane, God I miss it. Loved seeing the MSI and Antec adverts.


----------

